# Sozialverhalten ?....Ey wozu, Alter



## mausepaul (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !

Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…

Also: Seit Weihnachten ist der Server auf dem ich spiele – Tirion – ziemlich überfüllt. Das wäre grundsätzlich kein Problem, fänden sich darunter nicht in überproportionalem Maße Menschen, die (ich drücke mich jetzt mal vorsichtig aus) ganz erhebliche Defizite im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich vorzuweisen haben. Ihr könnt mir folgen ? Nein ? Gut, ich rede hier nicht von Pöbelköppen, Klugscheißern und selbsterklärten WoW-Spezialisten, die alle Inis allein bewältigt haben…die gab es auch schon vor anderthalb Jahren, als ich begann WoW zu spielen und die wird es auch immer geben. Das gehört dazu und lässt sich nicht vermeiden.

Nein, wovon ich rede, gab es in diesem Ausmaß zuvor nicht. Es ist doch u.a. so, dass das Gruppenspiel außerhalb der Gilde zur Nervenprobe verkommt. Schon bei der Mitspielersuche befindet man sich in einer Psycho-Lotterie sonders…wenn man dann glücklich nach 20 Minuten die übliche Eingangsprozedur aus „was hastn Du fürn Crap?“ „Ey, wasn das fürn Wasser, 60er Wasser“, „EY; BUFF MA!!!“ sowie die üblichen Beschreibungen okkulter Orte wie Zul, Tempel usw. die natürlich von mindestens einem in der Gruppe schon alle im Alleingang gemanagt wurden, geschafft hat….DANN kanns endlich losgehen. Müßig zu erklären, das Absprachen scheinbar aus der Mode gekommen sind , allenfalls wird man mit kühnen, durch nichts zu rechtfertigenden Forderungen konfrontiert „Ich will MAUSIS HACKEBEIL das droppt der Boss daunda“, „Ich brauch allen Netherstoff“…Ja klar, gerne nehmt, ich komm hier nur aus Jokus mit, ist man versucht zu antworten.
Logisch ist dann in der Folge, dass der Erste sofort und grußlos aussteigt, wenn er denn seine q erfüllt hat ! Ja, so machts Spaß, denn es dauert nur weitere 20 Minuten bis dann Ersatz gefunden wurde. Sieht und legt man dann doch noch glücklich den Endboss, so ist man versucht ein Dankopfer darzubringen !

Ebenfalls  recht belastend ist, dass der Chat offenkundig zur reinen Bühne pubertärer Selbstdarstellung (sorry an alle Unter-18-jährigen, aber ihr versteht, was ich sagen will ?!), degeneriert. Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!

Erschwerend hierbei, dass im Gegensatz zu früher das bisschen Botschaft dabei zu 95% im WoW-eigenen Slang ausgespuckt wird. Nix gegen Fachsprache ist sicherlich erforderlich, nur mutmaße ich, dass das teils unverantwortliche Gebrabbel den Absendern ein feuchtes Höschen bescheren soll, da er sich damit vor allen Anderen als Profi zu gerieren meint ! 
Oder ?
(Fundierte Rechtschreibschwäche+Pseudofachtermini)-Botschaft = Verständnis 
WAS, frage ich mal in die Runde, will der Verfasser mir mitteilen,  WAS soll ich tun:

„EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“ 

Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ? Soll ich die Feuerwehr rufen, weil der Absender mit von Spasmen geschüttelten Fingern an der Tastatur sitzt ? Soll ich ihm ne Tänzerin besorgen oder doch nen Oldtimer ?  Fragen über Fragen….

Tja, ich könnt mich hier noch ne ganze Weile auslassen, aber ich glaube Ihr wisst schon um was es mir geht…

Ich selbst habe auch keine Lösung parat ! Sollte man alle diese Egomanen ignorieren ? 
Vielleicht kann ja ein jeder mal drüber nachdenken und vielleicht sollten alle die, welche ebenfalls dieser Ansicht und nicht nur Itemgeil sind und vll. auch noch Interesse am Spielen besitzen, In-Game ein bisschen Präsenz zeigen. Ich finde man sollte derartigen Leuten nicht widerstandslos das Feld überlassen, oder wie seht ihr das ?

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Lodariel (29. Januar 2008)

/signed


----------



## Jembon (29. Januar 2008)

Das selbe Problem entsteht langsam auch auf Nefarian... Man sollte nicht nur eine Altersbeschränkung haben von 12 Jahren, man sollte auch die (deutsche) Sprache korrekt können... Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt^^

mfg
Jem

PS: Ignorier die einfach... Meine Ignoreliste ist inzwischen grösser als meine Freundesliste / Gildenliste^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!
/signed


----------



## -dekagepe- (29. Januar 2008)

amen bruder/schwester AMEN und 
/sign


----------



## H24Lucky (29. Januar 2008)

Solche Probs wirst du immer haben "leider"  Das sind solche die alles nur aus eigennutzen machen und den Spass am Gruppenspiel verloren haben einfach selber "cu" sagen und leaven ^^


----------



## Devilyn (29. Januar 2008)

/signed^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedak (29. Januar 2008)

ich kenn das was du beschreibst nur zu gut aber aufregen bringt es nicht wechsel lieber einfach den server dann kannst du auch wieder vernünftig spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Schöne Beschreibung der Situation, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was man dir raten kann? Nix Gutes leider.
Auf so naheliegende Dinge wie: Such dir ne Gilde in deinem Altersspektrum biste sicher schon selber gekommen.

Ansonsten machs wie ich, versuch es lustig zu sehen. Manchmal klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (29. Januar 2008)

mhhh ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen. allerdings kann es auch sein das ich (als unter 18 jähriger) anderes gewohnt. das mit den inis wird wirklich schlimmer und wenn man dann nach na bosstaktik fragt: kein kommentar


mfg


----------



## p3nn0r (29. Januar 2008)

/signed

Deswegen auch keine randomgroups mehr.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Januar 2008)

/vote 4 Unendlich große Ignore-Liste....

Danke

btw... ich bin deiner Meinung!


----------



## Stoneblood (29. Januar 2008)

toll geschrieben, made my day... xD

"ey jetzt tank den zweiten mi em %/*=" kreuz obn rauf u hunta citet till dem */(%"* eingang!" (blutkessel; krag'jiin; 9.10.07 ca. 23:00)


----------



## Te-Rax (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.


----------



## Kahadan (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul, du hast 100%ig recht und ich kann dir nur zustimmen:
Der geistige Reifegrad degeneriert mehr und mehr.
Die "mangelnde Reife" der WoW-Community hat mich letzten Endes daszu gebracht auf Hdro umzusteigen.
Nicht das ALLE WoW-Spieler so sind, die meisten sind ja normal und weisen keine >ganz erhebliche Defizite im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich< auf.
Allerdings fällt der Haufen mit den Defiziten weit mehr auf als die ruhigen und sozial kompetenten Mitspieler.

mfg
Kahadan

EDIT: nach dem was Te-Rax schrieb, muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher nicht auf RP-Realms spielte und daher mit der WoW-RP-Gemeinde keine Erfahrungen ob positiv, ob negativ) gemacht habe.


----------



## Jaenkman (29. Januar 2008)

Was du anprangerst ist leider nicht nur ingame so.
Die zumeist jugendlichen Teilnehmer der Gesellschaft sind mittlerweile sehr verwahrlost.
Woran das liegt ...weis ich nicht wirklich.
Sicher ist ingame auch der Anteil von gescheiterten Existenzen mittlerweile sehr hoch geworden, kein Wunder bei mittlerweile über 10 Mio Kunden.

Ich kann deiner Argumentation nur zustimmen, wobei ich sagen muss die 
Horden Seite ist noch erträglich...bei den Allies (warum nur?) ist der Überschuss der geistigen Tiefflieger doch deutlich höher.

Eine Lösung habe ich nicht anzubieten.

Wobei bei so vielen Konsumenten könnte Blizzard ja auch eine Erziehungsrolle übernehmen und den Contend dementsprechend um soziale Aspekte erweitern.
Ob's was bringt weis ich allerdings auch nicht.

Gruß
Jaenkman


----------



## Minastirit (29. Januar 2008)

kenn isch kenn isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cc 4 sh h go .. =? wir brauchen einen der cc hat (eisfalle ect) für schattenlabby heroic dann go .. hmm ok ^^

und dann so texte wie : ken nee dfur oofeq
was ernsthaft heissen sollte kann ich need für off equip machen .. 

ja ich benutze die shift taste nicht oft und ich hab paar fehler weil ich mich mal vertippe aber etwas mühe geben soll man sich doch ;(


----------



## Goldfit (29. Januar 2008)

hab bis zur hälfte gelesen und mir is irgendwie die lust vergangen

nervt jemand ?

/IGNORE   
weiss aber auch nich obs bei der ignolist n limit gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu der gruppensache kann ich dir aber auch nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> .... die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!
> 
> ....
> Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Übrigens: deine Erläuterung, die ich zitiert habe, ist nahezu lexikonreif. Qed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Viruzzzz (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr gut geschrieben ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert vor allem weil ich mich teils auf der teils auf der anderen seite wiedergefunden haben. Ich neige ja auch zu übertriebenen fachchinesisch^^ aber einige übertreiben es....ich stehe also letztens vor BW mein mage hoschspielen und da kommt ein 70iger schurke.

Ich werde nun versuchen den Wortlaut wieder zugeben^^ : Ey Oida gugg ma  foll där crappy mage löööl!!!!!111

ich darauf: (ich konnts mir einfach nicht verkneifen^^) oh ein t5 equippter schurke mit einer super skillung der noch nie gestorben ist und nur crittet...geil...schade das ich nur spass am spiel habe ich bin ja so arm...!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!11111elfhunderdrölfundelfzig!!!1111

er wieder: ey oida aufs MOWL duell man....!!!!1111 

Spieler wird "...." wird jetzt ignoriert.

dazu sage ich nur "jo man oida alda jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD


----------



## Masqlin (29. Januar 2008)

*gähn*
Das Spiel ist ab 12.
Das Spiel ist für Kinder ausgelegt (siehe Graphik, wie es auf Equip ausgelegt ist usw. usf.)
Das Spiel ist gerade in Mode.
Was erwartest du? Spiel halt etwas ältere Spiele wo die Kinder schon lange abgewandert sind weil gerade was anderes ''cool ist'', oder die Graphik nicht ''cool'' genug ist, oder man doch tatsächlich verlieren könnte, weil man nicht die ''coolste'' Rüstung hat. Lies dir mal die Beschreibung auf Blizzards Webseite durch, ich dachte erst es sei ein Witz als es in einer Beschreibung nur so von ''coolen'' Gegenständen, ''coolen'' Pets usw. wimmelte.
Wenn du ein Spiel mit Niveau erwartest
*bist du bei den Spielen die gerade in Mode sind immer am falschen Platz*
Such dir halt was wie DAoC o.ä. wenn dir die Kinder auf den Sack gehen oder sieh drüber hinweg wenn du nicht von WoW lassen kannst.
Die älteren Spieler können manchmal auch ganz schön nerven mit ihren Dickschädeln, aber ich bin trotzdem für einen ''Adult Server'', was wohl nie umgesetzt wird. Mir egal, gibt auch genug Kinder die über 18 sind.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (29. Januar 2008)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich diese Entwicklung nur in WoW vollzieht. So langsam geht die gesamte (deutsche) Gesellschaft intellektuell den Bach runter. 
Man muss nur mal zur Mittagszeit fernsehen. Genau da sieht man die Leute, die so einen geistigen Durchfall von sich geben.

P.S.: Bin auch ers 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (29. Januar 2008)

also ich hab bis jetzt nur 2 leute sehen müssen die eine sprache haben wie...
naja...wo man kein wort verseht und jeder satz eine beleidigung enthält...
(die 2 typen hatten so viele beleidigungen an so viele leute geschickt die hätten dafür locker ihren account vergessen können...)
aber naja...
da geht nur die flucht (also abhauen) oder einfach nicht beachten...

in meiner igno liste befinden sich nur 3 leute...
ich hab anscheinend einen tollen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flinti (29. Januar 2008)

Man könnte Deine Ausführung vertiefen, was aber nicht nötig ist. Du hast das Kernproblem kurz und prägnant geschildert und ich kann Deiner Ausführung nur zustimmen.

Es wäre so schön, wenn Blizzard tatsächlich Mal auf die Idee kommt was zu unternehmen. Die genaue Lösung des Problems kenne ich auch nicht. Wie wäre es aber mit Servern für bis 16 oder 18 Jährige und Servern für Erwachsene. Ja ich weiß, es gibt auch jede Menge Deppen unter den "Erwachsenen", aber ein Störterm wäre dann immerhin schon ausgeschlossen.

/signed


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2008)

jojo kenn ich, weis was du meinst is schrecklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fast so schlimm wie die Leute die ne halbe Seite Text quoten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme dem TE im großen und ganzen zu.

Und ich bin überrascht, daß es bis jetzt erst 2 Fullquotes gab. Guter Schnitt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vorm Abschicken des Posts noch mit nem Kollegen gequatscht... noch 2 Fullquotes dazu gekommen... das senkt den Scchnitt dann doch wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (29. Januar 2008)

Da kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Du hast die Situation, die auf vielen Servern so oder ähnlich ist, echt treffend beschrieben.

lg Fabi


----------



## Shadlyin (29. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem entsteht langsam auch auf Nefarian... [...]



harhar xD

an dieser stelle grüße an sterni, berzerker und die anderen mitspammer xD


aber so server für menschen ab 18?
fände ich gar keine schlechte idee, im gegenteil.
wäre super.


----------



## Wu-san (29. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme Dir voll zu.

Ich habe leider den Fehler begangen und zu Weihnachten meinen neuen Char. auf Tirion angefangen. (Meine Freundin spielt auf dem Realm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich könnte mich jetzt noch beissen. Man hat hauptsächlich nur Neulinge in einer Ini und wenn man zu 20igsten mal den Unterschied zwischen "Gier" und "Bedarf" erklären muss ist die Luft bald raus.

Leider gibt es auch vermehrt welche, die nicht im Chat posten, sondern einfach nur schreien. Was mich auch sehr stört.

Das Problem ist halt, das jeder der in den Weihnachtstagen einen Realm vorgeschlagen bekommen hat, mit sehr hoher Warscheinlichkeit auf "Tirion" gelandet ist.

Fazit:
Questgebiete sind überfarmt, AH-Preise sind im Keller und jeder im Chanel scheint ein Spezialist zu sein.

LG,
Wu

PS: Sollte jem. mit Erfahrung das gleiche Problem wie ich haben und auch um Lvl. 40 rumdümpeln, kann mir ja eine PM schicken.


----------



## Masqlin (29. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem TE im großen und ganzen zu.
> 
> Und ich bin überrascht, daß es bis jetzt erst 2 Fullquotes gab. Guter Schnitt.
> 
> ...



Genau solche Kinder mein ich.
Zu der Fraktion gehören auch Leute mit den halbschlauen Copy & Paste sprüchen: ''Noch Käse zum Whine?''


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Januar 2008)

Ah deswegen hab ich schonmal mit WoW aufgehört weils mir nach 2durchzechten Ferienwochen einfach zum Hals raushing mich mit Leuten abzugeben, die so viel Verständnis von Sozialverhalten haben wie Pädophile von Frauen.
Jedenfalls gibt es da keine möglichkeit das zu stoppen.
Kiddis wirds immer geben egal ob mit oder ohne USK 16(whatevva)
denn es gibt eben "un"soziale Menschen in jedem Alter.
Die einzige Chance wäre natürlich wenn die Deutsche Regierung anfangen würde Sozialverhalten zu fördern & chilliges zusammenleben mit Respekt & Verstand, aber ich glaube die bleiben lieber dabei sinnfreie gesetze aufzustellen & Gewalt auf Valve oder Rockstar entertainment zu schieben.

Achja vll steigen wa einfach mal auf WAR um.
So viel dazu
liebe grüße Malarki


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

ich war grad eben auch ma "en kack boon". ich habe die grppe geleavt weil ich echt genervt war. (sry noch ma an die Grupe nona entschuldigt sich). 
Wir waren ulda.- Endlich waren wir drin... ich prot pala 42 denk pullste ma immer son paar mehr kannst es ja und haben 2 heiler... ging gut. dann in den raum wos Zeptar gibt... zihe 8 mobs... Kireger herausverderungsruf->schon leichtes chaos...kommt einer der beidn priest und FEART! WTF!->tuasend adds-. ----> wipe 
ich meinte nur (so ungefähr) : WAS SOLTE DER FEAR!!! WTF

ich bekam zurück: pull nicht soviele
ich: ich hab soviele gepullt wie ich halten konnte (8 grüne, 5-6 weiße, 2-5 orange halt ich locker, btw waren grüne mobs)
darauf hin ist 1 priest verschwunden.
ich ziemlich genervt....haben auch schurken als ersatz gefunden denn wollten wa porten... laufe mit priest raus der läuft durch mobs in alle richtungen blos net zum ausgang er stirbt ich bubble ich sterb ich gehe off-.- 

kleines Fazit: Durch einen ignoranten der nach nur 1 wipe ohne was zu sagen leavt war ich so angepisst (sry für die ausdrucksweise) das ich kein bock mehr hatte zum spielen-.-

an den wowslang ala kiddy bin ich gewöhnt und hab noch nie en richtig krassen getroffen...

„EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“ 

ich übersetz dir mal nach meinem ermeßen:

Lieber Schurke könntet ihr den Gegner bitte betäuben? Dann wird der Magier dank seiner Fähigkeiten den Kumpanen des Gegners in ein Schaf verwandeln. Ist das geschen wird unser tapferer Krieger versuchen des Gegners Wut gegen den Magier, die nur verständlich ist, zu mindern und ihn davon zu überzeugen seine Person stattdessen zu attackieren, damit der Rest der ehrenvollen Gefährten ihre Kraft und ihr Geschick an dem besagten Gegner zu erproben.

ach macht das Spaß rp-texte zu verfassen^^

in dem Sinne Crash_Hunter


----------



## Fauzi (29. Januar 2008)

/signed

Bin zwar selber kein grosser Meister der deutschen Rechtschreibung ( bin halt auch nur ein Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), achte aber darauf, das man mich versteht. Wenn dann mal während eines Kampfes nur kurze Sätze mit Tippfehlern herauskommt, ist das dann auch irgendwie verständlich. Wenn man dann aber solches im Handelschat liest, wird einem grün..

Edith meint: Crash_Hunter wiederspricht sich irgendwie =/


----------



## Arnorns (29. Januar 2008)

1. lasst bitte mal die verallgemeinerung, dass ALLE minderjährigen spieler kiddies sin (bin selbst erst 15 un benehme mich definitiv nicht assozial)
2. mit dem rest bin ich absolut einverstanden
    auch stimmt es, dass es auf hordeseite längst nich so schlimm ist, hab nen alli bis 41 gezoggt, aber dann wegen der immerwieder kehrenden negativen verhaltensmuster keine lust mehr gehabt und auf horde gewechselt, wo ich teilweise angenehm überrascht war

mfg


----------



## Mocor (29. Januar 2008)

Jeder der etwas schreibt,verfasst usw sollte in einer gewählten sprache korrekt sprechen und schreiben können.Mit Pauschalisierungen von wegen jeder unter 18 jahren schreibt oder spricht so, beweist ihr aber nur eure ach so ausgereifte Reife.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (29. Januar 2008)

/signed


----------



## Mattew (29. Januar 2008)

Spiel noch nicht lang WoW. Verhalt mich aber bestimmt nicht so wie du es in deinem Post ansprichst. Mir ist imo noch nichts Negatives an der Community aufgefallen. Kann auch daran liegen das ich nicht so der Instanz-Typ bin und meistens allein unterwegs bin. Ich komm von Lotro (welches eine wirklich nette und hilfsbereite Community hat) und bin ja schon was gewöhhnt was guten Umgangston und halbwegs richtige Rechtschreibung angeht. Aber sowas gibt es überall. CS:S ist ab 16, trotzdem gibt es genug Kiddies. Man muss damit leben. Man kann nur hoffen das es sich bessert. Aber wenn man sich die heutige Jugend anschaut ist das erst der Anfang von all dem Übel. Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Und bei 10 Millionen Spieler gibt es natürlich genug davon. Ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht beklagen, hab letztens beim Questen einen sehr netten Spieler kennengelernt mit dem ich mittlerweile auch schon einen neuen Char angefangen hab.

Gruß Mattew  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alia-Iacta (29. Januar 2008)

auch wenn das net soviel zum thema beträgt:

/signed du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## woggly4 (29. Januar 2008)

/signed - aber zu 100%

Leider wird es solche Leute auch weiter geben.
Freuen wir uns einfach, dass wir nicht so sind und suchen uns eine Gilde mit gleichgesinnten.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Edith meint: Crash_Hunter wiederspricht sich irgendwie =/




hmm? wo den? 
wennde meisnt das ich auch ne sehr lockere sprache habe und meist in gesprocehne sprache verfalle ja^^  

und das beispiel von mir....ok ich war auch net der Engel von dienst..^^ war glaub ich falsch zu leaven mss ich mal ingestehn da hat mich meine wut übermant.................

aber manchmal drück ich mich auch falsch aus und sag net was ich meine^^ is schwer zu formolieren manchmal^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (29. Januar 2008)

> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“
> 
> ich übersetz dir mal nach meinem ermeßen:
> 
> ...



*guckt verträumt*
würden in WoW alle doch so reden...
dann würde man garnicht zum pull kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber...es klingt wunderbar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hendric (29. Januar 2008)

Also so schlimm wie du's erlebt hast hab ich es noch nich mitbekommen - zum Glück! Ich geh aber auch am liebsten mit meiner Gilde, weil in Random Gruppen einfach zu oft Ich-bin-fertig-mit-meiner-Q-tschüß-Leute sind. Ich als (17 jähriger) versuch zu jedem mit dem ich chatte freundlich zu sein selbst wenn ein Level 3 Char UNBEDINGT 5g braucht.
Naja auch von mir: /signed


----------



## elricii (29. Januar 2008)

Deswegen hab ich die Krone. 
Wenn jemand zu doof is wird er einmal verwarnt, sich angemessen und (mir wichtig) respektvoll anderen gegenüber auszudrücken. Wenn das nicht klappt starte ich eine Suche in der Gilde und flist. 
Sonald das nochmal  vorkommt: Einladung rückgängig machen, am besten während des Kampfes, mit Absprache in der Gruppe mit /w. 
Gar keine Diskussion, die 20 Minuten warten sind mir allemal lieber als dauergeflame, und die Bosse in den Inzen kleiner 70 lassen sich dannauch zu viert schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grade wenn man jemanden hat der nicht gut in der Gruppe spielen kann.
So lande ICH zwar auf vielen Igno Lists, aber was solls, genau bei den richtigen Leuten.  Wenn er mmir doof kommt, bzw ich nich schnell geug war mit igno kommt ja meist gleichmal ne üble beleidigung ----> Ticket. Ende


----------



## Mirdoìl (29. Januar 2008)

Naja.... Hi erstmal.

Es müssen ja nicht nur "Kiddys" sein.
Es kann irgendein Freak sein der 20 Stunden Am Tag vorm Pc hockt und einfach irgenwelche sch**** anstellen....
Ich will nur sagen is sind nicht (nur) Kiddys.
Aber die Scheiß Gangstersprache oder "GAngstaschprche" nerft mich auch...


----------



## Ciliu (29. Januar 2008)

Das Problem nennt sich
respektlosigkeit, intoleranz
und egoismus.

fängt ja schon in der Schule an wenn man keine hausaufgaben macht,
das ist egoismus und respektlos.. aber schuld is man ja nie selber...


----------



## K43N (29. Januar 2008)

irgendwie is es total lächerlich wie die meisten das geflame gespamme und andere zeug auf kiddys oder dauerzocker schieben will diese leute kommen aus allen altersschichten 

ich(16jahre) hatte zb mal in kara beim kurator jemanden dabei der mitten im fight plötzlich angefangen hat zu flamen warum denn kein fluch der elemente auf dem boss is obwohl er dmg auf die adds machen sollte dann hab ich ihm(der war der stimme nach schon etwas länger erwachsen ^^) das im ts nochma in ruhe erklärt was er zu tun hat und das das vollkommen egal ist und dann meinte er mir da irgendwas von dmg vorrechnen zu müssen und hat dabei total rumgeschrieen und gemeint er war mindestens schon 10mal kara und deswegen weis er auch alles etc....

und nur weil solche leute sich so verhalten als wären sie 3 oder 4 jahre alt sind es ja nicht direkt "kiddys" die richtigen kiddis trauen sich nichmal was in den handelschannel zu schreiben weil sie dann eben von den ubbar pro roxx0rs total geflamed werden und die sind da nochn bissel sensibler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

deswegen nicht einfach nen unschuldigen sündenbock suchen sondern lieber mal einfach ignore und Waynes World lässt die spammer dann grüßen


----------



## schmalooo (29. Januar 2008)

ich sag nur /signed


----------



## Biomüll (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich muss sagen das es sich auf Sen´jin im Rahmen hält. Ich meine, okay, ab und zu werd ich nach Gold gefragt, oder ob ich wen zieh. Aber darauf antworte ich recht selten bzw. überlese des meistens automatisch. Die einzig hartnäckigen Leute sind die, die Wasser und Brot möchten.^^ Das nervige sind die Goldspammer, aber ansonsten ists ganz nett.

Und bei Randoms für Heroinstanzen liegt es weniger an der geistigen Reife, sondern an der Spielerischen Qualität und kaum Spielverständniss.

Aber wenn man nen ordentlichen Tank, Heiler und DD mit CC hat (inkl. mir^^) kann man auch manche Heroinstanz zu viert machen, und ja Heros sind sehr einfach.

Wobei ich erwähnen muss, dass man bis Lvl 70 mehr mit solchen Leuten zu kämpfen hat wie mit Lvl 70.

Und was das Schreiben angeht, wenn ich schnell schnell mache, dann gibt es bei mir auch ne Buchstabensuppe, die ich entwirren muss und nochmals wiederholen. TS ftw.^^


----------



## n8duSt (29. Januar 2008)

/signed

Ich habe das Glück mit einer Gilde zusammenzuspielen dürfen die meist aus "älteren Herrschaften" besteht und dort Begriffe wie z.B. LOL,ROFL,OMG usw. weniger vorkommen und das zwischenmenschliche eine sehr große Rolle spielt.
Und was im allgemeinen oder handelschannel passiert ignoriere ich zum größten Teil da dort sowieso nur Leute spammen und versuchen anderen auf den Sack zu gehen.

Was ich allerdings nicht verstehen kann das der Großteil der Leute die in Randomgruppen sind keine 3 vernünftigen Sätze über die Lippen bringen können und so mach das Random spiel auch kein Spaß.
Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl das sie einfach nur den Kopf auf die Tastatur hauen und gar nicht lesen was sie dort von sich geben.


Ich glaube das viele WoW schon als Singelplayer sehen und ihnen andere Leute scheiß egal geworden sind und einfach keinen Wert mehr auf zwischenmenschliche beziehung legen.

Deshalb einfach ne vernünftige Gilde suchen und das Leben wird wieder schön^^


----------



## NatureLady (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit


_(Ein komplettes Zitat erspare ich mir, um die Posts nicht unnötig zu strecken.)_

*/signed & gz: Du sprichst SOOO vielen aus der Seele. Mir auch! - Danke!*


----------



## Core.Wartex (29. Januar 2008)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung

Habe aber trotzdem herzlich gelacht


----------



## Atinuviell (29. Januar 2008)

Ich unterschreib das auch mal. Es gibt Tage da log ich einfach aus weil ich es nicht mehr lesen kann/will.
An alle die sich jetzt wegen "Kiddys" beschweren. Im Eingangspost hat der TE extra geschrieben das er nicht grundsätzlich jünger Mitspieler meint. Es ist nun mal zu einem Umgangswort geworden. Ich kenne genug Spieler die wesentlich älter sind und sich teilweise eine so miserable Ausdrucksweise und Schreibweise haben das ich ihnen des öfteren einen Duden um die Ohren hauen möchte.
Ich denke jeder sollte eigentlich in der Lage sein sich einigermassen verständlich auszudrücken. Das die "Jugend" halt ihren Slang hat finde ich schon okay, aber es sollte im Rahmen bleiben. Niemand ist allein auf den Servern.


----------



## Lusy (29. Januar 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele zwar schon seit 2 Jahren aber diese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gangstersprache) nervt zimlich. 

P.s als Kidi wird man nicht wegen des alterst bezeichnet, sondern wegen dem Ingame verhalten .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Das Problem nennt sich
> respektlosigkeit, intoleranz
> und egoismus.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  stop

ich mache auch keine Hausaufgaben(ok selten). Die macht man btw für sich damit man den stoff wiederholt. Ich bin nicht Egoistisch (ok kann man nicht sagen denn ich versuche zu überleben, aber ihr wisst was ich meine) und auch nicht respektlos!! 
kleine logische Folge:
Keine Hausaufgaben->respektlosigkeit->Beleidigungen, ganstaaaasprache

ok... wir wissen: ich mache keine Hausaufgaben, ergo laufe ich durch wow durch und beleidige jeden (nicht ernstgemeint das folgende) Kakboon der auch nur 1 deut schlechter ist als ich als kleines ******** (das wort gehört in so ein Forum nicht rein) und alle die besser sind als ich sind Arbeitslose und 24/7 zocker (das kann beleidigent werden).


Ja ich weiß was du uns sagen wolltes. Ich kenne die Leute die in der Schule rumpöbeln kleine kinder verhaun dissen und die Lehrer an machen. Ja aber nicht nur die sind diese Leute um die es geht nein auch die, die unterdrückt werden in der schule, die "nichts" sind. Die sind dann in wow DIE GÖßTEN. 
Das ist nur die Zielgruppe Schule die ich anspreche, aber es gibt sicher auch Leute die sich so verhalten die wesentlich älter sind. Da ich nicht in diesem alter bin (16) möchte ich mich nicht äußern dazu.

Die Generationen werden immer "komischer". ich hab kleine Jungen gehört so um 4-8 die schon mitt "Fuck" "arschloch" "wixxer" ok ihr wisst was ich meine mich angepöbelt haben...die wörter kannt ich damals noch net, als ic in dem alter war. Da komm ich echt ins grübeln...

Aber (und nun schneide ich ein Thema an wo ich bitte resonas haben möchte) sie können ja kaum etwas dafür. Es wird einem immer früher eingehaun: Nur der beste kommt weiter. LEISTUNG! sei besser als andere egal mit welchen mitteln.
Ja so ist unsere Geselschaft! Erschreckend, nicht(?) wenn man mal drübernachdenkt? Wennde immer die Ellenbogen ausfährst und niemals die Hand reichst kommste, und das versichere ich dir, ganz nach oben. 
Die Geselschaft lehrt: wenn du nichtdas Bein stellst fällst du hin!!!!
Ist es ein Wunder das viele Rücksichtslos sind?  Die mentalität ist zwar gut wenn man erfolgreich werden will, aber man überlebt auch wenn man anderen hilft, und das gerät echt manchmal in vergessenheit.

Gebt mir eure meinungen zu diesem post bitte...


(Falls sich irgendwer durch diesen Post beleidigt fühlt möge er mir eine PM schicken damit ich das mit ihm kläre)

Mfg Crash_Hunter

Ps: sry wegen der kommasetzung... : hoffe ihr findet trotzdem durch


----------



## Vetaro (29. Januar 2008)

Es gibt doch dieses RP-Addon, bei dem man die Namen von fremden Mitspielern nicht angezeigt bekommt, damit sie einem wirklich als Fremde erscheinen. Wie wärs, wenn man ein Addon mit Whitelist einführen könnte... bei dem man ausschliesslich  bekannte und andere einstellbare leute überhaupt noch empfängt. Geile idee.


----------



## G0Dl!k€ (29. Januar 2008)

/signed aber absolut
aaaaaber bitte bitte: NICHT alle sind so... 
man muss doch immer ne (immer kleiner werdende) randgruppe aus unter 18jährigen sehen, die sich zu verständigen und auszudrücken wissen...

(ich zähl mich einfach mal ganz dreist dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst hast du aber völlig recht...

MfG

Yuki

/edit:

ich sehe gerade, Crash_hunter's post gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut!!


----------



## Oswo (29. Januar 2008)

also ich unterschreib das auch auf jeden Fall...ich fand es zum Schluss schon so derb und primitv, daß ich das Spiel gewechselt habe (und ich habs noch keine Minute bereut)


----------



## NiZmO` (29. Januar 2008)

das alles hängt oft mit dem alter zusammen. es gibt ausnahmen, aber naja...

ich find es auch blöde das es so welche gibt, aber die gibt es immer wieder


----------



## Hinack (29. Januar 2008)

EY, jo alta ich stimm dich voll zu unso!!!!!!1111elf (ACHTUNG:In diesem Teil des Textes KÖNNTE ein Witz enthalten sein, wer Ihn findet darf Ihn behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Naja, ich muss Dir dabei (leider) zustimmen, es wird immer schlimmer, vorallem das Gespamme im Handelschannel.

MFG Hinack


----------



## buddabrot (29. Januar 2008)

Shadlyin schrieb:


> aber so server für menschen ab 18?
> fände ich gar keine schlechte idee, im gegenteil.
> wäre super.



naja finde ich nicht da es sicherlich auch "normal" sprechende jugendliche gibt. außerdem hab ich auch schon erlebt das erwachsene rumflamen, etc. es würde sicherlich einige neue zu wow bringen allerdings denke ich das mehr gehen würden.


und ps: ja ich bin erst 15 und rede nicht so wie der te es geschildert hat


man sieht sich ingame


----------



## Arleen. (29. Januar 2008)

Ich spiel auf Madmortem.Finde es hält sich noch in Grenzen,bzw gebe ich mich mit sowas dann gar nicht erst ab.Zum Glück haben wir eine super Gilde in der der Altersdurchschnitt etwas höcher liegt als woanders.
Jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen,das soll nicht bedeuten das die jüngeren sich nicht ausdrücken bzw benehmen können.Ganz im Gegenteil.Es gibt einige bei würde man nie auf die Idee kommen sie seien sagen wir jetzt mal 14.Wobei ich sagen muss lässt man solche Leute erstmal aussen vor zeigt sich sehr schnell eine Veränderung.Denn auf Dauer wird es ihnen langweilig wenn sie keinen oder nur wenig Leute haben,die mit ihnen unterwegs sind oder aushelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Edit: Kiddy sagt man nicht gleich zu jedem unter 18,denn mit dem Alter hat das nichts zu tuen.
Das liegt an der Person selbst.Würde solche Leute gerne mal auf der Arbeit sehen oder beim Bewerbungsgespräch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob da was vernüftiges rauskommen würde^^


----------



## Murloc92 (29. Januar 2008)

ich bin erst 15 (meinetwegen nennt mich kiddy) ich verstehe das Problem, es stört mich sehr wenn man solche Personen in der Gruppe oder in der Gilde hat. Ich weiß nicht warum so viele so schlecht schreiben, nagut ich verschreibe mich auch ab und zu aber so wie du es schilders habe ich es noch nie gesehn. Auf den Servern auf den ich spiele ist das Problem nicht so groß.

Und nun was zu den Leuten die alle nur Kiddys nennen und was gegen Spieler unter 18 haben. Ich verhalte mich immer der Situation korrekt und versuche auf meine Ausdrucksweise zu achten. Es liegt nicht nur an dem Alter sondern an der Person. Es gibt auch Spieler über 18 die sich nicht richtig ausdrücken können.


----------



## Skylla (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> ... die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!


Gegrinst habe ich schon bei Beginn des Lesens. In schallendes Gelächter bin ich bei diesem Satz ausgebrochen. Danke! Einfach grandios!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gräme dich nicht. Nicht nur auf deinem so arg überfüllten Server ist das so. Ich habe sowohl Allianz auf Eredar gespielt, als auch Horde auf Blackmoore. Und diese Art Kommunikation ist weiter verbreitet, als der Schulminister sich träumen lässt. Ich kreide hier nicht Rechtschreib- oder Interpunktionsfehler an. Niemand ist perfekt. Aber diese L33t- und R0xx0r-Sprache geht mir sowas von auf die Schnürsenkel, dass ich manchmal geneigt bin, meinen Kopf auf die Tastatur zu schlagen.

Ich nehme keinerlei Rücksicht mehr. Beleidigt mich jemand = Screenshot = GM-Ticket. Spaßeshalber nehme ich diese Klöpse dann auch immer in die Friends auf, dahinter eine Notiz, wann ich das GM-Ticket aufgemacht habe. Und siehe da: So manches Mal ist dann der ein oder andere für längere Zeit verschwunden. Sowas aber auch ... tsesses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztes Beispiel: Relikte farmen für die Netherschwingenquest. Ihr wisst schon, diese Transporter (die seit 398 Patches immer noch verbugged sind). Ich drömel gemütlich in der Gegend herum, steht plötzlich ein dicker Ork neben mir: "vapiss dich hiär du spasst!" (Ähm, ja nee, is klar ...)
Ich (auf doof gemacht - kann ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): "Was ist ein Spasst?"
Er: "halts maull vapiss dich"

<Screenshot> <GM-Ticket> <Aufnahme in Friends> <Ork 1 Tag später für 2 Wochen verschwunden gewesen>

Abschließend bleibt nur noch zu erwähnen, dass man derartiges Verhalten (leider) nicht immer nur am Alter festmachen kann. Bei einem meiner (Randomgruppen)-Mitspieler, bei dem ich dachte, ich hätte einen verkorksten 10jähren dabei, stellte sich am Ende raus, dass er weit über 40 war. Tja, that's life!

Gr33tz <-- Schenkelklopfer
Skylla


----------



## Konradio (29. Januar 2008)

Absolut korrekt, find's übrigens gut, dass du dich gleich bei mir entschuldigt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was soll man aber machen, je bekannter desto Neanderthaler, nicht?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mausepaul (29. Januar 2008)

Ich muß mich jetzt doch noch einmal rasch melden:

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, ich bin überrascht so viel Zustimmung erhalten zu haben.
Ich möchte aber auch klarstellen - ich habe mich mit der Formulierung "pubertäre Selbstdarstellung" wohl selbst etwas vergriffen, denn es lag weder in meiner Absicht Kinder und Jugendliche zu beleidigen, noch alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Ich wollte für ein bestimmtes Verhalten einen Ausdruck finden...war unglücklich, geb ich zu.
Es zielte auch nicht auf Kinder/Jugendliche ab - mir ist sehr wohl bewußt, das WoW für genau diese Zielgruppe konzipiert ist !

Zu Euren Antworten (ich kann leider nicht zu jedem persönlich etwas sagen):

Ja, ich habe vor 3 Tagen HdRO ausprobiert (WoW ruht jetzt gewissermaßen) und bin ganz angetan..ist allerdings auch ein RP-Server...mal abwarten...

Ich möchte nicht zwingend auf einen WoW-RP-Server wechseln, weil ich in einer tollen Gilde bin (die altersmäßig übrigens ein SEHR große Spannweite aufweist) und es bei uns keine "Ausfälle" gibt.

Ignorieren ?...mmmh...das ist ja das Problem, irgendwann ist die Liste voll *seufz*

Und btw: bitte lest meine Ursprungsbeitrag unter dem Gesichtspunkt "Übertreibung macht anschaulich" !

Ich war letzten Dienstag mit meinem Twink im Bollwerk und hatte einen wirklich guten Gruppenchef, der wirklich souverän gespielt hat, dabei nicht überheblich war und auch gewisse "Führungsqualitäten" hatte (ist ja eher ein Begriff fürs RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )...fand ich toll, wie er die Leute unter einen Hut bekommen hat !!

Also nochmals: Bitte, lieber Spieler die ihr noch nicht 18 seid...ich wollte weder verallgemeinern noch beleidigen !


----------



## DamokIes (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> WAS, frage ich mal in die Runde, will der Verfasser mir mitteilen,  WAS soll ich tun:
> 
> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“
> 
> Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ? Soll ich die Feuerwehr rufen, weil der Absender mit von Spasmen geschüttelten Fingern an der Tastatur sitzt ? Soll ich ihm ne Tänzerin besorgen oder doch nen Oldtimer ?  Fragen über Fragen….



Nachdem ich das dritte aufgeweichte Taschentuch in die Untiefen meines Mülleimers verbannt
(auch seine Vorgänger waren allesamt durch Lachtränen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt),wieder
Luft bekam und einem erneuten Lachkrampf durch nochmaliges lesen dieser Passage mit exorbitanter
Kraftanstrengung meines Willens wiederstand,möchte ich auch mal einen Lösungsansatz deines "Problems" wagen.

Bitte,bitte wechsel doch auf den Server "Die silberne Hand"! Dort können wir wortgewandte Sprachwitzjockeys, wie du einer bist, gut brauchen. Dort schließen wir uns dann zusammen und machen
solange Front gegen diese Tastaturlegastheniker, bis dieser Server frei von solchen Unterrichtsparzifisten
ist!

Öhm...?
Och nöööööö! Das wär dann wohl der leerste Server und ziemlich langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (29. Januar 2008)

JaJa... Allianz auf Eredar ^^


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Januar 2008)

/signed

Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich zB im Alterac den chat deaktiviert da es zu viele "Pöbelfreudige" die dauernd jemanden suchen um ihm dann die Aggessionen + RL Probleme zu "whispern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das die dei Anzahl von "fähigen WoWlern" dauernd zurückgeht und diese sich nach Alternativen umsehn.

Greetz Kintaro


----------



## Vesber (29. Januar 2008)

@ TE

Danke. Ich leide täglich Höllenqualen und weiss nun das ich damit nicht alleine bin. Je vom Server Lordaeron gehört? Die die ihn kennen, wissen was ich meine.

ergo

/signed

(auch wenns englisch ist^^)


----------



## Theroas (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben, definitiv der Thread der Woche!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (29. Januar 2008)

Amen ,

genau meine gedanken . so langsam komme ich mir persöhnlich als alien vor . wenn ich mal angepostet werde brauche ich eigendlich 3 sachen neben mir auf dem schreibtisch  :

1 mal duden für umgangsenglisch , oder was viele dafür halten mögen!

1 mal duden für ghettoslang , mit sonst keiner anderen sprache vergleichbar . und jeder muß/darf dennoch  raten was er nun tatsächlich sagen wollte !

1 mal duden für wow - und computerabkürzungen in spielen und allgemein !

im bedarfsfall vorrätig zu halten sind augentropfen ( weil diese beim lesen anfangen zu tränen ) und aspirin ( weil sich so langsam beim lesen das gehirn verknottet )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko

ps. : es befriedigt mich doch sehr zu lesen das ich persöhnlich nicht nur gewisse schierigkeiten mit der spielerkomunikation habe ( dachte schon es liegt an meinem alter )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

gut auch hierzu möcht ich mich auslassen...

Zum TE...

Ich geb dir eigentlich in allen punkten recht nur musst du eben auch wissen das gerade leute die deine schreibweise haben gernemal eine rechtschreibreform ingame abziehen... ich persönlich bin eben mal echt schlecht in rechtschreibung und sehe es von dir genauso als selbstdarstellung und profilieren sätze wie "hast du mal ne kippe" in einen satz umwandeln für den man einen docktortitel bräuchte...ja und eben solche tadeln dann eben andere die das nicht ganz verstehen...finde ich pers nicht toll....ohne dir jetzt was unterstellen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> ps. : es befriedigt mich doch sehr zu lesen das ich persöhnlich nicht nur gewisse schierigkeiten mit der spielerkomunikation habe ( dachte schon es liegt an meinem alter )
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider ist das auch so, du geriatrischer Grusel Grufti (Aliteration ftw)
Mach Platz, räum deinen Account, gib ihn frei für Jüngere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (29. Januar 2008)

Sozialverhalten?
Wus is des?


----------



## floppydisk (29. Januar 2008)

auch volle zustimmung von meiner seite!


----------



## Babble (29. Januar 2008)

*mit dem Kopf ganz heftig nick*
Also da muss ich dem TE mal recht geben...
Ab und an denke ich da redet einer der anderen Fraktion mit mir!
Ich finde es schon ernüchternd wenn ich so einige tippen sehe! Da frage ich mich immer "Schreiben die ihre Aufsätze in der Schule auch so?"
Lustig finde ich auch wenn man ne Randomgroup hat und die ins TS holt und das erste was man hört ist eine piepsige Stimme "lol, Alta wenn der die Axt net doppt bin ich tschüss" (übersetzung "Schmeisst mich raus ich mach eh nicht mit bis zum Endboss).
Ich muss sagen ich habe meine Freundeslist sehr gepflegt und in der Gilde ist Gott sein dank der grösste Teil über 20..


Gruss

P.S.: Wieso wird über die PISA Studie gemeckert....die sollen sich mal einen Tag lang die Channel in WoW angucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (29. Januar 2008)

Da hat der gute mausepaul ein wahres Wort gesprochen. Es gibt eigentlich nur eine Art sich dieser Art von Mitspieler zu erwehren, ein freundliches "Herzlich willkommen in meiner Ignore Liste" und gut ist.

//Rafa


----------



## Arkoras (29. Januar 2008)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich finde das ist ein sehr großes Problem und würde dir zu einem Serverwechsel raten, wenn du Hordler bist, wenn nicht dann erstell dir einen, bei der Allianz sind einfach viel mehr Spieler=mehr Idioten, Besserwisser, Noobs und Genies die meinen sie kennen sich gut im BG aus, sagen aber dann: (vielleicht kennen den Spruch welche) Alle Mann deffen, 2 Holy Palas vor Vanndar umhauen und dann Flagge holen im AV... Tipp: Auf RP-Servern (einigen jedenfalls) ist es sehr viel besser als auf PvE Servern, nur weil der Server RP ist, muss man ja nicht RP machen, denn wenn sich jeder 24h am Tag daran halten würde, dann ware man noch im Kloster, weil man vom Questgeber zum Mob geht und dann erstmal ein "Gespräch" mit ihm führt..


----------



## Ertri (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
gutes Thema, und wie man sieht scheint hier ja ein Problem vorzuliegen das sich nicht nur auf einen Server beschränkt sondern eher Allgemeingültigkeit hat.

Ich persönlich habe vor 4 Monaten die Konsequenz gezogen und habe das Spiel gewechselt. Neben der Firmenpolitik von Blizzard (ist hier nicht Thema) war der Umgangston auf den Servern der Hauptgrund nach über 2 Jahren das Handtuch zu werfen. 

Ich will hier nicht wiederholen was alles bereits gesagt wurde, aber einige Sachen liegen mir dann doch am Herzen:

Ich bin selbst ein älteres Semester und musste leider feststellen dass es nicht am Alter liegt wenn sich Leute respektlos gegenüber anderen Spielern verhalten (schade, das hätte mich irgendwie noch beruhigt – und ich hätte mich auf meinem Vorurteil weiter ausruhen können). 

Auf RP-Servern ist es leider auch nicht besser. Oft sogar schlimmer, da es sich einige Spieler zum Hobby gemacht haben gezielt RP-Events zu stören und Rp-ler zu provozieren. Leider verschwinden nackt herum hüpfende Ninjalooter nun mal nicht vom Schirm wenn man sie auf ignore setzt. Und solange Blizz dagegen nichts unternimmt sind leider auch die anwesenden Communities machtlos dagegen.

@ Crash Hunter – Ja, ich sehe auch das das Problem nicht bei den einzelnen Personen liegt, sondern in der Gesellschaft verwurzelt ist. Umso schlimmer. Und wenn man daran etwas ändern möchte sollte man wohl zuerst bei sich selber anfangen und schaun wie man mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht. Das hiesse dann allerdings auch zu erkennen das es eben nicht nur Kiddies sind die die Channels zuflamen (Und auch wenn man damit nicht das Alter sondern das Verhalten meint, fühlen sich, verständlicherweise, vor allem die jüngeren Spieler angesprochen), sondern das sich das Problem in allen Altersgruppen und Schichten finden lässt.

Aber was dagegen tun ? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht sollte Blizz sich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen mal ein paar (Theater-)Therapeuten als GMs einzustellen. Nein, im Ernst, sehe da wirklich keine Lösung und habe wie gesagt den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gewählt. Schade, da ich WoW an sich für ein gutes Spiel halte. Aber je grösser die Community, desto grösser wird nun mal das weiße Rauschen.


----------



## Sérâph!m (29. Januar 2008)

Also auf Krag'jin ist es zwar nicht so extrem, aber hier und da gibt es natürlich auch schon mal einen von diesen "imb@ r0xx0r p3wp3w alleskönnern", vor allem unsere allseits beliebten "Captain Capslocks" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber, bitte, bitte, lasst das sein, alle unter 18-jährigen in die "Kiddy"-Schublade zu stecken. Ich selber bin 16 und spiele bereits seit 1 1/2 Jahren WoW. Auch viele meiner Klassenkameraden spielen mit mir in der selben Gilde und ich glaube, ich kann behaupten, dass bisher noch nie jemand von denen schon mal ungerechtfertigt angepampt wurde.

Ansonste: /signed


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe auch keine Lösung parat ! Sollte man alle diese Egomanen ignorieren ?
> Vielleicht kann ja ein jeder mal drüber nachdenken und vielleicht sollten alle die, welche ebenfalls dieser Ansicht und nicht nur Itemgeil sind und vll. auch noch Interesse am Spielen besitzen, In-Game ein bisschen Präsenz zeigen. Ich finde man sollte derartigen Leuten nicht widerstandslos das Feld überlassen, oder wie seht ihr das ?



Im Prinzip hast Du keine Chance. Entweder lebst Du damit oder Du musst Dir was anderes suchen.
Wie sehr mir ein Teil der Wow Spieler auf den Keks geht merke ich erst recht wenn ich dann in einem anderen MMO bin. Allein dass man kaum dumme Namen lesen muss ist da schon entspannend.
Es ist ja bei weitem nicht so, dass es nicht auch nette Wowler gibt, aber der doch recht beträchtliche Idiotenanteil zermürbt einfach auf Dauer.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2008)

tja da hastdu recht(leider)
die denken warscheinlich ist ja egal ist nur eins spiel da kann man machen was man will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(z.b. werde angeschrieben wieso igno. du *** ?
weil:letztes wochenende spamt er: wer mich findet kriegt 200g alle sahen ihn und handelten ihn an und er loggte sich aus-__-)

du liest meine gedanken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaper13 (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!
Leider wird es solche Leute immer geben


MfG Reaper


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ich muß mich jetzt doch noch einmal rasch melden:
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge, ich bin überrascht so viel Zustimmung erhalten zu haben.
> Ich möchte aber auch klarstellen - ich habe mich mit der Formulierung "pubertäre Selbstdarstellung" wohl selbst etwas vergriffen, denn es lag weder in meiner Absicht Kinder und Jugendliche zu beleidigen, noch alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Ich wollte für ein bestimmtes Verhalten einen Ausdruck finden...war unglücklich, geb ich zu.
> ...


danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orag1 (29. Januar 2008)

Huhu liebe buffed.de Communty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 

Ohne, alle vorherigen Berichten ausführlich gelesen zu haben, bin ich schon wieder leicht genervt.
Der Text vom Autor des Threads bekommt von mir zwar ein ( /signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) jedoch finde ich die Äußerungen im Bezug auf Kinder in einer Weise einfach nur schwachsinnig!! 
Ich bin selbst nur 15 Jahre alt und spiele nun seit genau einem Jahr WoW ( seit 3 Wochen Der Herr der Ringe Online) und mir ist noch nicht einmal nachgesagt worden das ich meine Schreibweise ändern solle oder mich wie ein (sogeanntes) Kiddy benehme. Nun braucht ihr nicht denken das ich mich hier mit selbst loben will, doch gibt es auch Spieler die unter 18 Jahren sind und sich in " "normal" verhalten. Deswegen wäre ich mit dem Satz " Sind halt die unter 18, benehmen sich wie sau!" eher ein bisschen vorsichtig und würde mal die jungen Spieler erst richtig kennelernen.

Gruß Orag


----------



## grauschopf (29. Januar 2008)

gut gebrüllt Löwe...

aber Besserung dürfte nicht in Sicht sein..

leider


----------



## CAL_Chicken (29. Januar 2008)

/sign

Stimmt leider so ziemlich genau. Random geh ich schon lange in keine Instanzen mehr.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2008)

Orag schrieb:


> Huhu liebe buffed.de Communty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er sagte es spater dazu also erst lesen bitte


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Januar 2008)

Es ist nur ein Spiel.
Aber ein Spiel mit echten Menschen.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ER HAT ES DAZUGESAGT ALLSO LIES OK


Traurig, du selbst findest, dass man sich sozial verhalten kann,
auch als Minderjähriger, aber der Post beweist mal wieder
das Gegenteil, du flamest mit Capslock, ohne Satzzeichen und
falscher Rechtschreibung... Genau das ist es, was die Meinung der
Erwachsenen, von uns "Kindern" mindert...


----------



## Schmudda (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

da manche diesen Text nur auf das Alter bezogen haben, möchte ich was dazu sagen.
Ich glaube nicht das der Autor ingame Probleme mit Spielern hat die z.B. 14 sind.
Auch ein 14jähriger kann ganz normal schreiben ohne i-welche Ausdrücke wie "Alda" "tight" und "AuFs MóWl Dú Assó".

Was ich sagen wollte es ist nicht vom Alter abhängig wie man sich ingame verhält.


----------



## Norkon (29. Januar 2008)

auf jeden fall auch mein beitrag der woche.

leider ist die flucht auf einen rp-server auch nicht (mehr?) ausreichend. ich hab mich als ich anfing extra auf nen rp-server begeben, da ich mir dadurch mehr niveau erhoffte. naja, das war für die katz. jeder zweite spruch im handelschannel hat folgenden oder ähnlichen wortlaut: " mage 4 zh (sry fc)". 

naja, was soll man machen? ich hab mittlerweile den handels- und allgemeinchannel ausgeschaltet. wer was von mir will, soll mich eben anflüstern. 

und ja, ich bin auch stark für server ab 18. natürlich gibts auch genug ältere, die mehr oder weniger "hirnfrei" sind, aber die zahl der "hirnfreien" steigt doch zunehmend mit abnehmendem alter...


----------



## Tomtek (29. Januar 2008)

Jo ,ich versteh das ,bei uns auf dem server wird man ausgelacht 
wegen einer kleinigkeit z.B :"Suche nen "G"eiler für Hdz2" sagt 
ein anderer : "lol Geiler? ja nehmt mich" , das geht einem so auf den 
Sack...und dann die lvl 70er bedarf würfler für alles.... das nervt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber am meisten hasse ich die die in die inis gehn nur für die quests und dann wenn 
sie die quest fertig haben einfach aus der Gruppe gehn... 

Ich bin erst 15...und ich hab Manieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das nervt wirklich ,
ich kann dich wirklich verstehen, vl kannst du ja mal server transfer probieren
 oder einen neuen Twink auf nem anderen server machen ... Natürlich kannst du 
auch aufhören und irgendwo hingehen.. 

MFG Tomtek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(P.s : wer Rechtschreibfehleer findet darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dévoro (29. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir mittlerweile schon Makros für den Handel und Allgemeinchannel erstellt, in dem zum Duden aufgefordert wird, oder Lektionen zur Rechtschreibung gepostet werden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grade um die Ferienzeit ist es extrem schlimm (auch auf RvD). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Alter ist nicht mal ausschlaggebend.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst wenn man eine Persokopie bei der Registrierung zu Blizz senden müsste, glaube ich immernoch solche "Leute" vorzufinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (29. Januar 2008)

Ich spiele auf Azshara und da ist es nicht ganz sooo schlimm, allerdings hab ich mir mal auf 2t acc nen ally twink auf az erstellt ( nur um nen typen der mich gegankt hat zu sprechen und hab mich dann noch kurz mit ihm in sw getroffen ) und in dieser 1nen stunde hab ich NUR gespamme und geflame erlebt, also ich denke es kommt auch ein wenig auf die fraktion an.


----------



## Onyxien (29. Januar 2008)

Bevor ich mit WoW angefangen habe (ich war 13) hab ich ziemlich erfolgreich Guild Wars gespielt. In GW muss man mit anderen Leuten spielen um besser zu werden und das geht nur wenn man sich normal verständigt und falls ein paar begriffe genannt wurden, die man nicht kennt, kann man sich auch auf einigen seiten ma umschauen.
Bei WoW hab ich, bevor ich meine erste Instanz (BSF) gegangen bin, mich im I-net kundig gemacht, worauf man achten soll und auch wie man seine klasse spielt. 
Ich finde, dass man in WoW mehr Inis gehen muss, um erfolgreich auf 70 zu kommen und nicht einfach alles abgrinden was geht und ca. 0 ahnung vom spiel haben. Denn für mcih gibt es nichts schlimmeres als noobs auf lvl 70, die meist mit [falscher] fachsprache nach gruppen suchen oder in innis bedarf würfeln und sagen "sry verklickt" !


----------



## Alpax (29. Januar 2008)

Ich habe es genossen einen Text zu lesen, der mit wow zu tun hat und sogar Fremdwörter enthält ... dein Wortschatz übersteigt den Durchschnitt der WoW-Spieler um einiges. Sehr angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann nur /signed sagen und staunen, oder besser gesagt mich freuen, nicht der Einzige zu sein der sich dem Grossteil der Mitspieler geistig überlegen fühlt.

Um nicht überheblich zu wirken, drücke ich es anders aus:

Es gibt NICHT nur "Kiddies"!


Allen die meinen mein Kommentar wäre ein Angriff auf ihre Person sei gesagt, *dem ist nicht so* ich wollte lediglich meine Freude über die Erkenntnis mitteilen das ich nicht der Einzige bin der so denkt wie der Ersteller dieses Threads!


----------



## emryys (29. Januar 2008)

kurz & schmerzlos:

/signed


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2008)

/signed und zwar sofort!

Wirklich ein toll formulierter Text =)

Das mit der Gruppe stimmt, mittlerweile haben wir aus meiner Gilde schon so oft darüber geflucht dass wir mittlerweile das Addon GroupCalendar haben, wir machen sämmtliche Inis nur noch Gildenintern, genauso PvP, oder das ganze nur noch mit "Gildenfreunden".
TeamSpeak ist zwecks besserer Absprache auch Pflicht, so läuft das wunderbar =)


----------



## Zanzaroh (29. Januar 2008)

Absolut korrekt, mausepaul!

/signed


----------



## -Josh- (29. Januar 2008)

Das stimmt nur bei manchen Realms, bei mir auf Bealgun ist ers zum Glück nicht so extrem ^^ 
Es ist echt schlimm wie sich die Spieler benehmen,zum Teil ...!
Sogar schon auf den Rollenspielservern sind sollche Leute, die wie Psychopathen auf Crack schreiben ! ^^

In diesem Sinne:
Bye bye _ JTFroxx


----------



## Vanier (29. Januar 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> /vote 4 Unendlich große Ignore-Liste....


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ich auch für meine is schon fast voll.
Ich bin zwar auch noch nicht volljährig, habe aber von
meinen Eltern genug Erziehung erfahren, sodass
ich mich nicht zu den sogenannten "Kiddies" zähle.


MfG Vanier


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2008)

/sign

hab das sogar schon in meinem Buffed-Blog angeprangert


----------



## Clusta (29. Januar 2008)

Du spriechst aus meiner Seele.
Dem ist auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen... einfach /signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gäb es doch nur mehr Leute die so denken.


----------



## Phreez (29. Januar 2008)

tjoa, sowas wirds wohl immer wieder geben... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amathaon (29. Januar 2008)

joa früher war alles besser ^^

was mich am meisten irritiert ist, dass ich auf meinem RP server keinen unterschied mehr sehe zu den normal servern,,

diejenigen, die RP betrieben werden von igwelchen lvl 27 schurken mit /lachen angegangen

/signed zu deiner meinung


----------



## Davidor (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



Jop,ich spiele auch auf Tirion,Allianz,und gehe wirklich nur mit Gilde. Den Rest kannste net machen^^


----------



## turageo (29. Januar 2008)

/signed

bei uns auf Durotan ist mir das zwar nur mal vereinzelt aufgefallen bisher, allerdings muss es mittlerweile laut einem Arbeitskollegen von mir teilweise auf Thrall schon ziemlich zugehen. Er wurde ernsthaft von mehreren Seiten angeflamed, weil er mit seinem 69ger Twink in n 70ger BG gesteckt wurde (ich meine, man hat ja auch sooo großen Einfluss auf diese Dinge). Von wegen "wegen Dir verliern wir das jetzt sowieso..." usw.

Ich find es einfach schwach, dass sich manche Spieler der Community einfach nicht mehr richtig ausdrücken können. Man muss doch nicht jedes Mal den Nerd raushängen lassen, in dem man möglichst viele WoW-eigene oder auch Spieler-eigene (was wohl eher schlimmer ist) Abkürzungen in einem maximal 20 Zeichen Satz verwendet. ^^

In diesem Sinne noch nen schönen Abend... ich geh mal weiter farmen.

mfg

turageo


----------



## Caldir (29. Januar 2008)

schließe mich der meinung an nur ich finde unter 14 jährige werden etwas "benachteiligt"
klar da sin die meisten "kiddys" drin aber es gibt auch player die sich "normal benehmen können
z.B. mich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gottdrak (29. Januar 2008)

Goldfit schrieb:


> weiss aber auch nich obs bei der ignolist n limit gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt es, und ist viel zu schnell erreicht..


----------



## Krushaak (29. Januar 2008)

JAWOHL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SO ISSES!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich seh das mindestens 101%-prozentig genauso.
wie du( der anfangsposter) das geschrieben hast... hach.... da da da da da ich liebe es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der beste tip (oder tipp?) ist: Ignore. Denn meiner Meinung nach kannste dich mit denen nich rumstreiten.
da kommen auf die verschiedensten Fragen einfach nur die Antwort: Deine Mutter,... o.Ä.
und sobald man versucht sie auf ihre Unhöflichkeit bzw ihr nicht normengerechtes verhalten hinzuweisen, biste bei denen auf der Igno.

Hm, meine Meinung dazu^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorpio (29. Januar 2008)

Wie recht du doch hast. Die Slangsprache ist genauso schlimm wie der ständige Gebrauch von "rofl", "lol", "nub", "boon".
Inzwischen wird man sogar doof angequatscht, wenn man sich um anständige Groß- und Kleinschreibung bemüht.


----------



## Icewindo (29. Januar 2008)

/sign genau so is es leider ....egro keine random gruppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exaizo (29. Januar 2008)

bei uns auf thrall ises naoch nicht so schlimm, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass thrall noch nicht so übervölkert ist.
ansonsten hast du wirklich recht, auch wenn das thema schon sehr oft erwähnt wurde, auch im offiziellen forum... dort gabs dann antworten wie "ac h has mowldu dua nap"...ö naja so in der art ;D
so weit (auch wegen der tollen formulierungen ;D)
/signed


----------



## Pappin (29. Januar 2008)

Wer auf meinem Server so eine Scheiße fabriziert wird prompt zugeflamed. Ich tolleriere echt einiges, aber mehr Rechtschreib-Fehler als Satzwörter geht garnicht. Und wer in einer Ini nur bis zu einem bestimmten Boss mitmacht und dann aussteigt wird dank mir im Handelschat populär. 


Von daher, signed.

Und merkt euch eins: Klar ist die Mehrheit der 14 Jährigen geistig so reif wie ein Nussknacker, trotzdem gibt es auch ein paar wo man nur an der Stimmlage das Alter bemerkt.


----------



## Painrain (29. Januar 2008)

hoppa--> eh krass alda,was hasn du für crap
voll imba ich bin,guck ich hau den ahordler down,is nur nen pala
nachdem der schurke draufging
eh voll shit,scheiß cheater,wieso tut blizz nix da


----------



## Elemerus (29. Januar 2008)

joa kenn ich auch aber ich find es nicht gut das es auf eine altergruppe beschränkt wird(so nach dem motto böseböse kinder und gutegute erwachsenen) ich mein es gibt überall assis und das genaue gegenteil


----------



## Kenjis (29. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme dir genau so zu wie all die vor mir, GENAU das ist zb auch ein grund warum ich mit meinen RL kollegen auf vek'lor ne RL gilde aufgemacht haben, und wir sind selber überrascht wie GUT das laufen kann (wir sind mitlerweile 14 RL freunde )  brauch einer hilfe KLAR ist sofort da, man ist nicht mehr auf die rnd leute angewiesen... ich muss aber auch sagen es gibt auch gute (da ist das wort schon wieder^^) rnd mitspieler die ein kluges denken haben....nur leider werden diese oft vom schatten der " EY ALTA DU HUSO MOB"(o gott) mitspieler beschattet werden.... gibt es nurnoch 10-16 jährige "ich bin jetzt gangsta weil ich aggroberlinscheisshausmugge höre?" ^^ nichts gegen die jungs ich höre ein paar selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zeige das nicht weil es wirklich (leider) der letzte scheiss der komunikation ist. Ich meine (das geht jetzt an die sogenannten ähem assis^^) ihr wollt doch eure Spiel Ziele auch erreichen oder? Dann fangt mit eurer aussprache an glaubt mir ihr kommt mit freundlich viel viel weiter. und dann könnt ihr euch auch nicht mehr beschweren wenn gilden nurnoch "erwachsene" Mitspieler suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG  und bleibt sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: findet rechtschreibfehler und und ihr könnst sie mir per /w me schicken xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

leute ich will hiermit dazu aufrufen bevor man eien post erstellt wenigstens die ersten 3 seiten zuu lesen oder erst posten dann lesen dann edit funktion zu nutzen


----------



## Neotrion (29. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.




In deinen Texten geht es nur immer drum das Minderjährige blöd sind und nichts könnten ausser nichts und du bist der beste...
Hey, du warst auch mal so alt!


----------



## Warlords (29. Januar 2008)

Absolut /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "Kiddyhafte" bezieht sich meines Erachtens nicht auf das wirkliche Alter, sondern eher auf das geistige Alter. Nur ist es so leichter den Umstand zu der Tatsache zu umschreiben.

Ich persönlich halte es wie so manch ein andere auch, mit viel Humor und ein wenig Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mir ist es auch schon auf Antonidas passiert das mich jemand angepöbelt hat, nur weil ich im Suche nach Gruppe System stand und nicht mit in die Ini wollte. Hatte ihm zwar erklärt das ich mich nur kurz umschaue, aber das war dann nicht mehr so relevant für den anderen Spieler, es folgte eine Beleidigung nach der anderen. Ergo noch einer auf Igno, leider.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

also ihc bin auch erst 13 aber ich hoffe und denke, das ich durch mein benehmen andere nicht verärgere und wenn ich einmal was falsch schreibe, liegts halt auch an legastenie...

aber ich versuche stehts andere vorteilhaft zu behandeln und ich bitte darum, das solche klisches wie "alle leute unter 18 sin kiddies" nicht zu verstärken, es gibt durchaus auch jugentliche mit benehmen


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

und das sehr viele gilden nur spieler ab sounsoviel jahren haben wollen verstehe ich ja, finde es aber trotzdem schade


----------



## Atinuviell (29. Januar 2008)

Ich muss nochmal auf diese "Kiddy" Alters Aussagen kommen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin sind es vielmehr die "Erwachsenen" die diese Verbalentgleisungen haben, als die Jugend. Zumindest ist es auf Nerathor so. Im Laufe der Zeit lernt man ja so einige kennen und in meiner Friendlist sind mehr U20 als Ü20. 
Soviel dazu!

Und Server Wechsel halte ich für keine Lösung. Ich lasse mich gewiss nicht von irgendwelchen Tastaturlegasthenikern vom Server vertreiben. Dann lieber mal ne Stunde offline, Tässchen Kaffee und ne runde kuscheln.
Oder, wenn mir langweilig ist, lasse ich mich ab und zu dazu hinreißen den Horizont der vom TE beschriebenen Spezies zu erweitern. Natürlich nicht ohne in schallendes Gelächter auszubrechen.


----------



## Merlord (29. Januar 2008)

Ich sage nur! Kiddys Nerven!
*
Ich sage Ja zu einem Kinderfreien WoW!!!



PS: *Ich bin auch noch ein Kind aber ich Verhalte mich nicht so "Kiddy-Haft"


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2008)

Also, erstmal muss ich sagen, das ich auch erst 14 bin, allerdings denke ich das ich immer den passenden Umgangston finde (und wenn jmd soetwas wie "ey alter, voll da checkaa" braucht, dann rede ich auch so mit ihm, geht man mittlerweile auf die Strasse ists ja genau das Gleiche.). Zudem achte ich auf meine Rechtschreibung und finde auch das man jeden unter 18 nicht sofort als flamendes Kiddy abstempeln sollte (auch, weil ich selber erst 14 bin). 
Naja, meine Worte dazu, so far, 
                                                 WeRkO


----------



## Varek Varsson (29. Januar 2008)

Selten so gelacht, super Text ich bin beeindruckt!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt mal zum Thema, was du meinst können ALLE dir halbwegs Hirn im Kopf haben verstehen und bestätigen.Der Rest sind die Leute über die du redest (min. 85%).

Vielleicht wird es bei WAR besser, vielleicht auch nicht dann mal abwarten.

EINES TAGES gibt es ein Game was uns Erlösung bringt!

Danke für dieses Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Varek


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner *m*einung nach verbale *a*ttacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker *ontrolliert* und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der *h*andelschannel benutzt wird um seinen *f*reund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die *m*öglichkeit *waäre* ja eine höhere *a*ltersstufe, aber das würde *eintweder* 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das *psiel* nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer *altersbeschrenkung* wie diese keine *c*hance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für *F*riedlebende *m*enschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unz*e*vilisierte Menschen.



Du setzt also Kinder mit unzivilisierten Menschen gleich?
Meiner Meinung nach bestätigst du damit nur die Aussage,
dass es Leute gibt, die sich nur aufgrund ihres Alters, für
etwas besseres halten, obwohl sie sich selber keinen Deut 
besser verhalten und andere wegen ihres Alters als unzivilisiert
beschimpfen. Das nenne ich aber kein gutes Sozialverhalten!
Ich bin falle selber unter deine "Zielgruppe/Kiddy`s" und dennoch
würde ich behaupten, dass ich mich besser verhalten und artikulieren
kann, als einige, der "ach so tollen" Volljährigen. Ich gebe zu,
dass das Verhalten mancher Leute in meinem Altersbereich, unter
aller Sau ist, aber die Sache so zu verallgemeinern, wie du es getan
hast, ist noch schlimmer! Ich habe mich zu der Sache schon
hunderte Male geäußert und werde es wieder tun, denn solche
Leute wie du, sollten niemals in die Position geraten, etwas bestimmen
zu dürfen, denn dein Urteilsvermögen, gleicht einem Bildzeitungsleser!
Hingegen der allgmeinen Meinung, Rechtschreibung  hätte nichts mit
dem Bildungsstand zu tun, möchte ich mich auch äußern, denn
soweit ich das sagen kann, erzählt die Art, wie sich jemand ausdrückt
und wie deutlich er das tut, zwar nicht über den IQ der Person, aber
er vermittelt den Eindruck, sich mit Gleichgesinnten/auf selbem Niveau
zu unterhalten. Das ist meine Meinung zu eurem "Kiddy"-Gesabbel.
Ich denke, dass viele der "Erwachsenen", selber kaum besser sind,
als die, welche sie als Kiddy`s bezeichnen!


----------



## matzman (29. Januar 2008)

Du hast ja SO Recht, Herr Threadersteller!

Absoult /signed!!


----------



## WeRkO (29. Januar 2008)

@Lurock: Da muss ich dir wirklich mal zustimmen, zudem finde ich auch das Verhalten einiger (vieler) Buffed-Member unter aller Sau.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




Lösung: suche annerkennung in sinnlosen threads die deine coolnes und überlegenheit gegenüber minderjähriger beweist. Tipp von mir: Einfach den PC abdrehen und dann darfst dich mit deinen egozentrischen Philosophie Studenten Freunden in ein Café setzen wo ihr euch in Eurem Narzissmuss sulen könnt. Danke für deine  Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Matteus (29. Januar 2008)

Zunächst: /signed

Ich muß aber an dieser Stelle mal die "Kiddies" und "Dauerzocker" verteidigen.
Ich habe in WOW schon 13-Jährige kennengelernt, die sich erstens benehmen und zweitens auch verbal artikulieren können. Dauerzocker bin ich selbst. Ich spiele sicher durchschnittlich 8-10 Stunden am Tag und auch ich kann mich benehmen und artikulieren.

Problematisch sind all jene Leute, die der Meinung sind, in der Anonymität eines MMORPGs mal richtig die Sau rauslassen zu können. Das hat meiner Meinung nach zwei Gründe: 1. Werden Tickets über solche Leute zu wenig beachtet. 2. Führt 1. dazu, dass viele Spieler Fehlverhalten nicht mehr melden, wodurch solche Tickets noch weniger Beachtung finden. Ein Teufelskreis, meine Damen und Herren, ein Teufelskreis!

Das wars von mir, bis ingame!


----------



## Danhino (29. Januar 2008)

Kann ich vollab verstehen, ich hasse auch diese Art "Ey, alter wat shice" etc..pp. Gut ich bin auch erst 15 aber nich vll wie manch anderer in meinem Alter habe ich seh früh bzw. als erstes auf einem RP-Server angefangen. Gut am Anfang schon ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber bis heute find ich dieses "gesietze" auf den Servern toll. Aber ich muss leider sagen bis zum heutigen Tage kommen mehr und mehr wnbes auf "Die ewige Wacht". Früher war alles sehr RP, aber heute wird der Server von besserwissern und abgef***ten Deppen ohne Hirn aber mit 105% Coolness beherrscht. Ich find es einfach grauenhaft. Deswegen sag ich zu deinem Beitrag "Top /signed"


MfG =)


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

Du setzt also Kinder mit unzivilisierten Menschen gleich?
Meiner Meinung nach bestätigst du damit nur die Aussage,
dass es Leute gibt, die sich nur aufgrund ihres Alters, für
etwas besseres halten, obwohl sie sich selber keinen Deut 
besser verhalten und andere wegen ihres Alters als unzivilisiert
beschimpfen. Das nenne ich aber kein gutes Sozialverhalten!
Ich bin falle selber unter deine "Zielgruppe/Kiddy`s" und dennoch
würde ich behaupten, dass ich mich besser verhalten und artikulieren
kann, als einige, der "ach so tollen" Volljährigen. Ich gebe zu,
dass das Verhalten mancher Leute in meinem Altersbereich, unter
aller Sau ist, aber die Sache so zu verallgemeinern, wie du es getan
hast, ist noch schlimmer! Ich habe mich zu der Sache schon
hunderte Male geäußert und werde es wieder tun, denn solche
Leute wie du, sollten niemals in die Position geraten, etwas bestimmen
zu dürfen, denn dein Urteilsvermögen, gleicht einem Bildzeitungsleser!
Hingegen der allgmeinen Meinung, Rechtschreibung hätte nichts mit
dem Bildungsstand zu tun, möchte ich mich auch äußern, denn
soweit ich das sagen kann, erzählt die Art, wie sich jemand ausdrückt
und wie deutlich er das tut, zwar nicht über den IQ der Person, aber
er vermittelt den Eindruck, sich mit Gleichgesinnten/auf selbem Niveau
zu unterhalten. Das ist meine Meinung zu eurem "Kiddy"-Gesabbel.
Ich denke, dass viele der "Erwachsenen", selber kaum besser sind,
als die, welche sie als Kiddy`s bezeichnen!



___________________________________________

danke, das ich das nicht schreiben musste - großes lob meine meinug =)


----------



## Morgwath (29. Januar 2008)

Wie ironisch, es werden flamer geflamed.


----------



## Crothar (29. Januar 2008)

vote für WoW ab 18 =D


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

wow ab 18 find ich schwachsinn, aber jedem seine meinung


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Januar 2008)

/disagree vote 4 Obama


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

... solange diese nicht den spaß am spiel veringert und beleidigungen fallen


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> .....
> danke, das ich das nicht schreiben musste - großes lob meine meinug =)


Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das nächste Mal einfach unter dem
Post, auf den man sich bezieht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klicken und du hast den Post, schön mit
Ersteller und Zeitangabe zitiert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

ja, ichweiß, aber ich kuck nebenbei fernesehen und komm nur alle 10min währen der werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

können tuh cihs schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

und wieder rechtschreibfehler - entschuldigt


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

hiiaaarg!!^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> können tuh cihs schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, dann tuts mir Leid, dich ungerechterweise verbessert zu haben!

Trotzdem wärs ja schön gewesen wenn auch meine Name drüber stehen
würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlyin (29. Januar 2008)

frage mich nur wieviele von den shceinheiligen hier selbst des öfteren rumflamen, gruppen verlassen, etc.

bevor ihr was /signed überlegt euch mal ob ihr was vom aufgezählten nicht auch shcon gemacht habt.


----------



## Neque neque (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Okay, dann tuts mir Leid, dich ungerechterweise verbessert zu haben!
> 
> Trotzdem wärs ja schön gewesen wenn auch meine Name drüber stehen
> würde...
> ...


 verzeihung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Lösung: suche annerkennung in sinnlosen threads die deine coolnes und überlegenheit gegenüber minderjähriger beweist. Tipp von mir: Einfach den PC abdrehen und dann darfst dich mit deinen egozentrischen Philosophie Studenten Freunden in ein Café setzen wo ihr euch in Eurem Narzissmuss sulen könnt. Danke für deine  Aufmerksamkeit



................................................................................
....................................................................

danke...........................................................................
................................................................
schlug meine signatur flamer..........................................................................
.................................
dann wollte der TE nur auf Kiddy verhalten hinweisen was er in einem spätern post gesagt hat, was aber viele vorposter auch so schon bemerkt haben, es geht nicht ums körperliceh sondern ums geistige alter.

verdammt hör auf zu flamen und beleidige hier keinen idem du in als narzi beschimpfst. Damit beweist du, dass du genau die Zielgruppe bist die der TE angesprochen hat...

anyway ums mit heinrichsworten zusagen

mfg Crash_Hunter (ch was fürn schönes Theama könnte ich ewig diskutieren)

Verweise noch mal auf meinen 3. post sucht ma ;P



ACH AN Neque neque VERSUCHS MA MIT EDIT FUNKTION (is groß damiters sieht^^) btw weder noch is en schöner name, man muss nur ma nachdenken wassde weder noch bist^^ lol


----------



## fabdiem (29. Januar 2008)

so ist es

/sign


----------



## Huntergottheit (29. Januar 2008)

ich finde das verhalten eines buffed-moderators nicht korrekt,er hatte meinen thread gelöscht... ich fragte nach erfahrungen mit goldkauf und wo es am billigsten wäre / seriös ist und bekomme sowas. Er dachte sich bestimmt"na das machn wir mal weg" oder so.Ich kenne viele andere foren in der das thema besprochen wird.Fand ich nicht so ok,hat bisschen geschmerzt weil ich doch gern die buffed.de show gucke.und jetzt gibts whine zum käse.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Kann nur /signed sagen und staunen, oder besser gesagt mich freuen, nicht der Einzige zu sein der sich dem Grossteil der Mitspieler geistig überlegen fühlt.



Hm, tolles Statement  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir gefällt der Thread auch sehr gut, aber davon würde ich mich gerne distanzieren.


----------



## Rantak (29. Januar 2008)

Ich kann dem verfasser dieses Thread nur zustimmen.

ich war mit meim Twink heute BSF und Gruppenplay/kommunikation war gleich null, war die reinste qual.

MFG Rantak

krbpls


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich finde das verhalten eines buffed-moderators nicht korrekt,er hatte meinen thread gelöscht... ich fragte nach erfahrungen mit goldkauf und wo es am billigsten wäre / seriös ist und bekomme sowas. Er dachte sich bestimmt"na das machn wir mal weg" oder so.Ich kenne viele andere foren in der das thema besprochen wird.Fand ich nicht so ok,hat bisschen geschmerzt weil ich doch gern die buffed.de show gucke.und jetzt gibts whine zum käse.



Dies ist ein verbessereter post auf Wunsch von Lurock. 

Ja bei mir wurden auch schon 2 Post geschlossen. Ich möchte mich hier mit beschweren da mir nicht mitgeteilt warum diese beiden threads geschlossen wurden.

möchte mich für off topic auch noch mal entschuldigen. Bin halt noch halb kiddy. Das muss man alles lernen


----------



## Daywa (29. Januar 2008)

Astreiner Post... lass dich bloß weiter aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und /sign /sign /sign !


----------



## Lokr (29. Januar 2008)

/signed


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ich finde das verhalten eines buffed-moderators nicht korrekt,er hatte meinen thread gelöscht... ich fragte nach erfahrungen mit goldkauf und wo es am billigsten wäre / seriös ist und bekomme sowas. Er dachte sich bestimmt"na das machn wir mal weg" oder so.Ich kenne viele andere foren in der das thema besprochen wird.Fand ich nicht so ok,hat bisschen geschmerzt weil ich doch gern die buffed.de show gucke.und jetzt gibts whine zum käse.



das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst?? Bitte sag das das ein fake ist BITTE!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

sry das ich hier soviel poste aber find das thema soooo geil 


aber mir gehn diese /signed toller Thread...bla bla bla  einfach auf die nerven,...könnter nicht ma noch was dazu schreiben erklärungsversuche analysieren kritiesieren spekulieren....

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terroris91 (29. Januar 2008)

Alsooo,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was du da beschreibst kann ich größtenteils bestätigen!
Allerdings rate ich doch von diesem Schubladendenken ab: Alle unter 18 können gar nix und haben keinen peil von ihrem Char.
Ich selber bin gerade 17 und spiele seit 2005. Ich halte mich für durchaus "besser" als so manche "Flachköppe" die es ja durchaus auch im gehobenen Alter gibt!
Allerdings geht meiner Meinung nach (die sich durchaus bestätigt hat) das größte Ärgernis tatsächlich von den jüngsten Spielern aus (auch hier gibts Ausnahmen wie immer im Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Mein Vorschlag hier wäre:
Da das Spiel (sicher auch aus finanziellen Gründen) ab 12 freigegeben ist sollte es bestimmte Server geben auf die man nur kommt wenn man vorher mit Personalausweisscan bestätigt hat das man 16 oder äter ist.
So kann zwar nicht jeder Vorfall verhindert werden, aber ich glaube das es die abendliche Frustration für ältere Spieler um einiges senken kann wenn man die Jüngeren auf ihren "Sandkastenservern" lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
terroris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> sry das ich hier soviel poste aber find das thema soooo geil
> aber mir gehn diese /signed toller Thread...bla bla bla  einfach auf die nerven,...könnter nicht ma noch was dazu schreiben erklärungsversuche analysieren kritiesieren spekulieren....
> 
> danke
> ...



Ich spekuliere, dass deine Kritik nicht auf einer ausreichenden Analyse beruht. (hab ich alles ?)


----------



## Humfred (29. Januar 2008)

Also bei uns aufm Rat von Dalaran ists meist auch so schlimm.
Ich wurde angemotzt weil ich mit level 60 nicht über 3000 HP kam.

Vorher wurde ich noch gefragt wie viel Mana ich unbuffed habe, das muss doch nicht sein.

Also?  
/signed

Sehr schön


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> versteh dich man BEKOMMT HIER NET MA GESAGT WARUM GELOSED WURDE!!-.- grummel



Och nein... Bitte, bitte, tu mir den Gefallen und
beachte diesen Post, indem ich dir 2 Möglichkeiten
vorschlagen werde:
1. Verhalte dich gemäß deiner eigenen
Aussage niveauvoll.

2. Schreibe weiter solche posts (wie den Zitierten) und zeige allen,
dass auch du dich wie ein "Kiddy" verhältst.

Desweiteren empfehle ich dir auf deine Rechtschreibung zu
achten, warum? Dazu habe ich mich in einem meiner vorherigen
posts zu geäußert. Ich habe keine Lust, Texte erst entschlüsseln zu
müssen, bevor ich sie lesen kann und da ist es mir relativ Wurst
wie richtig deine Meinung ist, denn wer sich gepflegt auszudrücken weiß,
zieht halt das bessere Los!

Und das war kein Angriff, sondern ein kleiner Tip.


----------



## Alpax (29. Januar 2008)

WoW ab 18 ist halt so ne' Sache ... dann könnte Blizz zusperren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind ja nicht alle Minderjährigen "Kiddies" und nicht alle über 18 sind "keine Kiddies" das kann man ... leider .. nicht so deutlich voneinander trennen.

Fakt ist, dass es eben so ist, wie es ist; und es ist "unmöglich" WoW von diesen sogenannten "Kiddies" zu befreien.

Das Problem ist das diese "Kiddies" sofern sozialer Umgang vorhanden ist, nur diesen Wortschatz kennen und verwenden. Man wird nirgends ... weder in WoW noch sonst irgendwo junge Leute im Alter von .. sagen wir 12 bis 16 Jahren - gesetzt des Falles man macht sich die Mühe diese geistreichen Gespräche zu verfolgen - in selbigen Gesprächen Fremdwörter verwenden hören, um das Gesprochene etwas sachlicher wirken zu lassen.

Soll heissen die Jugend kennt es nicht anders für die ist das "normal" .. also kann man es ihnen streng genommen auch nicht vorwerfen. Selbiges gilt auch für das soziale Verhalten.

Besonders jugendliche die WoW vor ihr RL stellen sind gefährdet auch nach der Vollendung des 18. Lebesjahres nicht ihre Sprech- und Verhaltensmuster zu ändern.

Darum möchte ich abschliessend auch einen Teil der Mitschuld den jeweiligen Erziehungsberechtigten zuweisen da ihnen so ein Verhalten auffallen sollte, und sie Maßnahmen ergreifen müssten.


... meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere, dass deine Kritik nicht auf einer ausreichenden Analyse beruht. (hab ich alles ?)



lol esse grad es ist mir die Gabel aus der Hand gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nice, shoked....respekt

da kann ich erst mal nix gegen sagen müsste ich bissel überlegen

@ lurock: ja...ich weiß..schwanke sehr muss ich mich echt outen. 1ner seits neig ich sehr zu dem "erwachsen sein" anderer seits spring ich auch auf die schreiben ohne nachdenken* möchte mich entschuldigen und werde meinen Post ändern danke für den Tipp ist bereits geändert


----------



## Aavid (29. Januar 2008)

*... immer diese Hopper.. *


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

Sorry für Off-Topic, aber:

@ Crash_Hunter: Du findest es wahrscheinlich auch total witzig, 6 (!) Threads mit dem gleichen Thema aufzumachen, oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ......
> Soll heissen die Jugend kennt es nicht anders für die ist das "normal" .. also kann man es ihnen streng genommen auch nicht vorwerfen. Selbiges gilt auch für das soziale Verhalten.
> ....


Für mich ist das sicher nicht normal, mich so zu artikulieren
wie die genannten Problemfälle, außerdem verhalte ich mich,
soweit ich das beurteilen kann, immer sozial und weiß, mich
gescheit auszudrücken. Dein Post beweist mir lediglich
deine genialen Menschenkenntnisse!


----------



## CaptainZer0 (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann dich zwar verstehen, aber kann nicht sagen, dass es bei auf dem Server auch so ist.

Ps: Deine Wortwahl ist wirklich erste Sahne und wenn sich wirklich alle so in WoW ausdrücken würden wäre das  Problem ja abgeschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daranas (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben^^ trifft sogar exakt auf die Situation auf Mal'Ganis zu

mfg


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Sorry für Off-Topic, aber:
> 
> @ Crash_Hunter: Du findest es wahrscheinlich auch total witzig, 6 (!) Threads mit dem gleichen Thema aufzumachen, oder??
> 
> ...



 was? hab ich ?


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> was? hab ich ?


Ja! Hast Du!


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> was? hab ich ?



jop


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Januar 2008)

letzter offtopic post: Habe in alle meine Threads die doppelt warn bitte löschen geschrieben, was bitte 1 moderator machen könnte möchte mich bei der comunity entschuldigen und bei den moderatorn 


danke für euer verständis war ein versehn


----------



## TheEmperor (29. Januar 2008)

Leider ist mir das auch nur zu oft aufgefallen, vielleicht weniger das "Ey ALtööör ...blabla fasel" aber vielmeht, dass jeder meint er sei der Absolute Profi, der alles kann und sowieso noch nie verloren hat. Leider scheint es nicht nur an dem alter zu liegen, denn ich kenne genug Leute die über 18 sind und nicht in der Lage sind sich normal zu unterhalten.  Im großen und ganzen kommt mir alles leider sehr bekannt vor.

Was mir auch auf die Nerven geht ist wenn Minderjährige (wie ich ^^) versuchen reifer zu wirken in dem sie alle 2 Wörter ein Wort nutzen, dass sie für besonders Intelligent wirkent halten und immer wieder betonen, wie gut sie sich ja ausdrücken können.

Ich denke nicht das WoW grade Mode ist und dass so besonders viel unreife das Spiel spielen. Denn in meinem Umfeld braucht man nur zu erwähnen, dass man Online spielt und schon ist man der Freak der sein Leben vor dem PC verbringt, als sich wie die "coolen" am Wochenende auf Partys das Gehirn mit Alkohol aus dem Schädel zu spülen(Das ganze wird dann Spass und "Das Leben genießen solang man noch jung ist" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Natürlich ist das auch nicht besser, aber ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass es zu einer Positiven reaktion geführt hat, WoW unter gleichaltrigen (ausser den wenigen, die es auch Spielen) zu erwähnen.


----------



## Mandjula (29. Januar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Tipp: Auf RP-Servern (einigen jedenfalls) ist es sehr viel besser als auf PvE Servern, nur weil der Server RP ist, muss man ja nicht RP machen, denn wenn sich jeder 24h am Tag daran halten würde, dann ware man noch im Kloster, weil man vom Questgeber zum Mob geht und dann erstmal ein "Gespräch" mit ihm führt..


Urgs! Bitte, bitte nicht! Das verlagert das Problem nur auf die RP-Realms, wo die RPler gern etwas Rollenspiel hätten (so wie die Nicht-RPler gern ohne Ghettosprache auskämen). Man kann durchaus den ganzen Tag und in jeder Instanz RP machen, es muss ja nicht so geschwollen und ewig lang ausschweifend sein, und auf einem RP-Realm möchte man das auch. Also, wer kein RP will, bleibe den RP-Realms bitte fern.
Genauso wie Euch das „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“ nervt, nervt uns das "Wer will mit bft?" oder "wts netherstoff".
Spätestens wenn auf die freundliche Begrüßung "He, maan! Wea´s dia denn, gha? Seins Freund von dea Dunkelspeers? Mia seins übrigns Taki", zurück kommt "Ha, lol, lern ersma schreiben", ist es für viele RPler aus mit dem Verständnis für die "Normalen", die vor den "Asozialen" zu uns fliehen.


----------



## White-Frost (29. Januar 2008)

Du sprichst mir hierbei ganz aus der Seele is auf Natherzim absolut genauso wie du beschrieben hast aber bis ins kleinste deteil. Ich konnts für meinen teil letztens gar nich fassen als der paladin in zf anfängt den mage anzumotzen das er auch besseres wasser hätte herbeizaubern können und diese selbsternannten meister jeder inze da kenn ich auch fälle hammer^^ und sobald se wirklich einen hardcore fehler baun (zf treppe runter in den mob haufen rein) und du nur mal kurz frägst was das eigentlich sollte (wär ja nix wen er nich bescheid gewusst hätte aber er hat sich davor als wie du se bezeichnest typ der die inze allein cleart ziemlich geoutet) dann fängt der des fluchen an nach endlossen rumgespamme gut dann geh ich ohne mich könnt ihr eh nix. Und dann noch des mit den speziellen drops die halt einer will oder Netherstoff etc. da wird mitlerweile wild geworfen da is ein feral druide der quer auf alles würfelt auf ne stoff robe die eigentlich der priester gut gebrauchen hät können ja ich skill vielleicht demnächst auf heal um falls mich wilder kampf nich mehr bocken sollte ich find des eine unverschämtheit das sowas geduldet wird und dann des netherstoff da hab ich persönlich ja als jäger nix gegen ich fang damit nich so viel an wie ein schneider jetz aber dann wieder leute ja ich krieg hier den netherstoff sonst geh ich und ihr müsst euch einen neuen heiler suchen solche vorderungen aber nich bei der frage ob er mitkommen wollte ne sondern erst mitten in der inze des kann einfach nich sein. und wen man questet und ein anderer auch diese mobs braucht auf alles schaden was geht der kriegt keinen ab dann liegt er am boden warum hast du mir nich geholfen du elendiger ******.
wär jetz aus meinen erfahrungen ich weis ja nich vielleicht hab ichs früher einfach ignoriert aber des scheint immer mehr zu werden absolut in jeder inze is des letzenz der fall ohne ausnahme.
dann noch ein satz zum schluss ich mach mir nicht diem ühe hier rechtschreibunga nzuwenden es ist meinen freizeit ihr versteht die meinung und dazu ist sprache da um sich zu verständigen und sich nicht voll zu spammen das man sich einen duden kaufen sollte also lasst es gleich sein micha uf meine rechtschreibung hinzuweisen.

sehen uns ingame gl hf


----------



## Seryma (29. Januar 2008)

Ich rätsle seid 30 Minuten was denn bitte das hier heißen soll XD



> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (29. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das diese "Kiddies" sofern sozialer Umgang vorhanden ist, nur diesen Wortschatz kennen und verwenden. Man wird nirgends ... weder in WoW noch sonst irgendwo junge Leute im Alter von .. sagen wir 12 bis 16 Jahren - gesetzt des Falles man macht sich die Mühe diese geistreichen Gespräche zu verfolgen - in selbigen Gesprächen Fremdwörter verwenden hören, um das Gesprochene etwas sachlicher wirken zu lassen.
> 
> Soll heissen die Jugend kennt es nicht anders für die ist das "normal" .. also kann man es ihnen streng genommen auch nicht vorwerfen. Selbiges gilt auch für das soziale Verhalten.



wie bitte ? Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht oder ? Ich würde nie so sprechen in meinem Freundeskreis wird niemals so gesprochen selbst nach ein paar Flaschen Bier würden wir nicht so sprechen.  


bin erst 15 und ich beherrsche die Deutsche Sprache auch wenn sie nicht meine Muttersprache ist besser als manche andere


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

@ Seryma:


Crash_hunter schrieb:


> &#8222;EY mnach nuk un las MAge&#8230;dann gogo&#8220;
> 
> ich übersetz dir mal nach meinem ermeßen:
> 
> Lieber Schurke könntet ihr den Gegner bitte betäuben? Dann wird der Magier dank seiner Fähigkeiten den Kumpanen des Gegners in ein Schaf verwandeln. Ist das geschen wird unser tapferer Krieger versuchen des Gegners Wut gegen den Magier, die nur verständlich ist, zu mindern und ihn davon zu überzeugen seine Person stattdessen zu attackieren, damit der Rest der ehrenvollen Gefährten ihre Kraft und ihr Geschick an dem besagten Gegner zu erproben.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Januar 2008)

Naja. Bin selber "erst" 15. Aber ich will mich mal selbst zu den reiferen jugendlichen WoWlern packen. 

@Te : Ich muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Wirklich null Respekt vor der Gruppe. SIe sind der Chef, sie bekommen allesn, die wissen alles. Sie müssen alles kommentieren und hauen nach einem Wipe wieder ab, oder wenn sie ihr Item habe. 

Deshalb geh ich mittlerweile auch nur noch Gildenintern. Dort sind nur Erwachsene. Ok. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen. Aber die können ordentlich schreiben, verhalten sich respektvoll anderen gegenüber. Deshalb besteht die Gilde auch schon seit 2005 auf meinem Server. Eine Gemeinschaft, wo jeder vor jemdem Respekt hat. Da gibt es keine Sprüche wie "bfuf ma." (<--gewollt). So haben wir auch Verständnis, wenn unser MT, MT-Heiler und ein Magier um 21.30 off müssen, weil sie jünger sind, und von ihren Eltern aus früher of müssen. Das sind vernünftige junge WoWler...aber solche sterben leider aus...auch auf Durotan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Januar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ................................................................................
> ....................................................................
> 
> danke...........................................................................
> ...



danke der nachfrage und jetzt auf deutsch ?


EDIT: HAHAHAH JETZT FALLTS MIR ERST AUF HAHHAAH ICH BERSCHIMPFE IHN ALS NARZI HAHAHAHA lern lesen kid NARZISSMUSS nicht NATIONALSOZIALISMUS HAHAHAH


----------



## tschilpi (29. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...


/signed

Ich war mal in einem Game für Jugendliche...
Das war dann etwa so: Hey, willst du mit mir gehen? Ey halt die Fresse, (land) 4-ever, die meisten Namen hiessen .:Gangstaboy:., beeinhalteten irgendwas in solcher Art. Tut euch sowas nicht an..


----------



## Skylla (29. Januar 2008)

Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> Lösung: suche annerkennung in sinnlosen threads, die deine coolness und überlegenheit gegenüber minderjähriger beweist. Tipp von mir: Einfach den PC abdrehen, und dann darfst [..] dich mit deinen egozentrischen Philosophie-Studenten-Freunden in ein Café setzen, wo ihr euch in Eurem Narzissmuss su[..]len könnt. Danke für deine  Aufmerksamkeit


Jedes halbswegs gute Schreibprogramm verfügt über eine Rechtschreibprüfung. Warum bitte Foren nicht?
Wenn ich so etwas lese, blutet mein Sekretärinnenherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scárfáce, nenn mich ruhig voreingekommen. Aber genau solche Schreibweisen von Namen UND derart absolut sinnfreie Posts lassen bei mir schon die innere Schranke hoch gehen. Vorurteile 4tw (Für den Gewinn? Auch so eine tolle Ausdrucksweise!). Sowohl die Schreibweise als auch dein Post zeigen deutlich, dass du in diese hier überall zitierte "Altersunabhängige-Kiddie-Schublade" gehörst.

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Schlag mal im Fremdwörterlexikon "Egozentrik" und "Narzissmus" nach. Wenn man schon Fremdwörter benutzt, sollte man auch ihrer Bedeutung im Konsens sicher sein ...


----------



## Alpax (29. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Für mich ist das sicher nicht normal, mich so zu artikulieren
> wie die genannten Problemfälle, außerdem verhalte ich mich,
> soweit ich das beurteilen kann, immer sozial und weiß, mich
> gescheit auszudrücken. Dein Post beweist mir lediglich
> deine genialen Menschenkenntnisse!



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil .. Hauptsache wieder flamen .. ich sagte doch bereits das nicht alle so sind ... aber Glückwunsch du hast wieder das Gegenteil bewiesen ... danke dir!


----------



## Scárfáce123 (29. Januar 2008)

Skylla schrieb:


> Jedes halbswegs gute Schreibprogramm verfügt über eine Rechtschreibprüfung. Warum bitte Foren nicht?
> Wenn ich so etwas lese, blutet mein Sekretärinnenherz
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Rechtreib flames noch und nöcher ja genau ich gehöre in die kiddie lade weil mein normaler nickname vergeben war und ich sinnfreie Threads mit meinen posts verfeinere, ich lass mich leider nicht auf dein niveau herunter ziehen weil du weisst ja der dümmere zieht dich auf seins und schlägt dich dann mit erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ausserdem bist du eine frau, nuff said ja ich bin auch ein chauvinist und ja ich kenne meine fremdwörter danke


----------



## osama (29. Januar 2008)

kenne das problem kam auch von tirion bis ich auf nen rp server getranst bin und muss sagen is nett da aber du hast schon recht die comunity kann einem echt aufn senkel gehen... denke daran is aber jeder beteiligt der eine mehr der andere weniger :=) wens gar net geht aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeinzII (29. Januar 2008)

Naja in WoW treffen so knapp 2 Generationen zusammen. Wenn Du aus der Stadt kommst und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzt, wirst Du längst festgestellt haben, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Jugend sich ständig so unterhält. Verroht, egoistisch, prollig und assig bis der Arzt kommt. Selbst die Aussprache wendet sich doch gewollt vom Deutschen ab ^^ 
Ein Vorschlag wäre, einen englischen Server zu nutzen. Da versteht man auch als Deutscher wenigstens die Worte, die verwendet werden.


----------



## Bragadur (29. Januar 2008)

Wo man sich früher Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen hat und nicht genug bekommen konnte, vorallem jeder heiss auf eine gruppe und die nächste Instanz war, muss man sich heute nichtmehr mit endbossen herumschlagen....sondern mit der Pubertät...der schwersten Zeit einiger mitspieler...

Wir hatten vor kurzem einen vorfall... 2 junge herren kamen total betrunken ins TS...schrien wie wild einen anderen gildenkollegen an und gingen wieder off..

Tage später kamen sie wieder ins TS und versuchte mit einem ruhigen Wort anzusprechen das man sich auch anders auf witzigem Wege profilieren könne..

da bekam ich nurnoch von einem um die Ohren geschleudert : "lutsch mir meine *CENSORED* !!! " ...*räusper*

^---(es führte natürlich zur bannung meinerseits)

Ich will jetzt nicht Brüsten...aber den Bengel habe ich auf einem Urlaubsfoto auf wow-faces gesehn.. 13 oder 14..und original Harry Potter...und zerbrechlich wie..keine ahnung aber bei soetwas muss ich mir doch an Kopf fassen.


Ich habe dieses Beispiel gebracht weil somanchen bestimmt schon ähnliches passierte aber dazu kann ich nurnoch sagen die herren von Blizzard wollten mehr, sie bekamen mehr.
Doch wie lautete das gute alte sprichwort noch? ...Qualität statt Quantität?

Mit anderen Menschen gut klar zu kommen bedeutet verantwortung und das kann man in keiner Zeit der Welt von einem Kind verlangen, dass nochnie auf die Fresse gefallen ist.

Farewell Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (29. Januar 2008)

ich würde zwar auch sagen /signed allerdings gibt es da 2 möglichkeiten:

1. Ihr kommt damit klar setzt die spasten auf ingnore stört euch net weiter dran und spielt mit euren gildis weiter oder leuten die ihr kennt oder...
2. ihr hört einfach auf! hey draußen scheint die sonne (manchmal) - hübsche frauen zu hauf macht was aus eurem leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (30. Januar 2008)

Das mit den ab 18 Servern ist (auch wenn es die wahrscheinlich nie geben wird) erstmal eine gute Idee.
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung (wie wahrscheinlich so gut wie jeder), dass man den Spieler und nicht sein Alter bewerten soll.

Und deswegen würde ich die ab 18 mit nem kleinen "Invite only" Zusatz machen, einfach aus ebendiesem Grunde.


----------



## Nikaru (30. Januar 2008)

/signed

Du hast aus meinen Gedanken einen schöne Text geformt
bin grade auf Dethecus gewechselt wo dieses Verhalten langsam überhand gewinnt...

auf meinen emaligen Server Todeswache ist alles noch in guter Ordnung....jedenfalls bei der ally

mfg Nikaru


----------



## Dinah (30. Januar 2008)

Dein Text spricht mir aus der Seele. Leider habe ich keinen Ansatz dem Problem beizukommen.
Ich persönlich spiele nicht mit solchen Prolls und verzichte lieber auf eine Ini, als mir die Freude an WoW  durch diese Subkultur versauen zu lassen.


----------



## Bragadur (30. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss das die Sonne scheint, ich bin vergeben und du wirst es nicht glauben ich bezahle Geld für dieses Spiel, es macht mir Spass aber es ist verantwortungslos von Eltern sowie Blizzard kleine Kinder dieses Spiel mit einem nicht geringen suchtfaktor spielen zu lassen.

Mal nebenbei musste ich lernen als ich noch zur Schule ging und durfte sowas wie Internet nichtmal besitzen, ich glaub es harkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann nicht zwei generationen miteinander spielen lassen und wenn Menschen überfordert sind mit situationen werden sie eben laut, was meinst du warum es unendlich gesprächsstoff für diesen thread geben könnte, weil andauernd Leute aneinander rasseln.

PS
und zu sagen lasst es denn doch einfach, die einstellung fand ich schon immer etwas schwach


----------



## Scárfáce123 (30. Januar 2008)

Bragadur schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die Sonne scheint, ich bin vergeben und du wirst es nicht glauben ich bezahle Geld für dieses Spiel, es macht mir Spass aber es ist verantwortungslos von Eltern sowie Blizzard kleine Kinder dieses Spiel mit einem nicht geringen suchtfaktor spielen zu lassen.
> 
> Mal nebenbei musste ich lernen als ich noch zur Schule ging und durfte sowas wie Internet nichtmal besitzen, ich glaub es harkt.
> 
> ...



Gratuliere du hast mit grandiosen 2 Post´s mich voll und ganz davon überzeugt dass du bei weitem der intelligenteste mensch bist der hier postet und auf dessen meinung man sogar was geben kann !
bin froh dass es auch leute wie dich gibt und nicht nur frustrierte sekretärinnen in dem board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grumi (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr alle dadraußen ,

also muss sagen das ich da total deiner meinung bin . Es sind ja schon oftmals die kleinigkeiten die einen "nerven" wie ein Bitte , Danke oder nur erstmal ein hallo wenn man jemanden anwispert. 

Ich weiß leider auch nicht was mach dagehen tun soll .

Lg Grumi   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kramkiller (30. Januar 2008)

Also wie ich  zu wow kam ist ganz einfach ich habe als  alle  ersteste wc 3  gespielt  für die es  nicht kennen ein strategie spiel   das sehr  erfolgreich ist sogar heute noch .und  ich  wollte  gucken    was man da übernimmt und  nicht zwar gibt es  hier und da  ein fehler wie  z.B   warum müssen die blutelfen ihren   Priz Keahltelas   killen  das  verstehe  ich nicht  . l  Aber    wie  gesagt wow hat ein manko   und das wird  es auch bleiben   weil wer wil lschon mit ein lvl 70 iger  noch 60  rüsstung  tragen  ! man will natürlich gleich t4 bekommen und dann immer  weiter aus bauen bis  man alles  hat   erst dann   hat man das ziel erreicht. und  das  die leute ignorat  sind  muss man leider  leben  zum glück ist nicht jeder  so ein ego  der  nachein item oder  ertsen boss  abhaut darum gehen die  meisten mit der  gilde  ! sie  hauen nit ab und sind zuverlässiger!!mein tipp gehe  in einen große gilde  mit so ca 150 member sind   kleiene  gilde  sind  nur  füreine bestimmte  zeit  bis man an den 10 und 25  inis gehen will hoffe  habe dir geholfen!


----------



## GerriG (30. Januar 2008)

Es sind aber nich nur Leute unter 18, es gibt auch genügent die mit 22 so ne scheisse quatschen, mir macht es nichts aus ich geh nicht drauf ein und gut^^ (Sollte mal mal lernen, sonst hat mans im Leben ziemlich schwer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (30. Januar 2008)

MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## kthxbye (30. Januar 2008)

Kenn ich auch... entweder wird das echt immer schlimmer, oder es fällt mir jetz einfach mehr auf ^^

Was ich dagegen mache? garnichts... aktzeptieren, so gut wie möglich ignorieren undeinfach nachfragen.
Wenn mir jemand im 1-Finger-Suchsystem in 5min 2 Sätze schreibt, die mehr Rechtschreibfehler als Wörter haben, dazu noch in einem Slang den der Verfasser wahrscheinlich 2min später selbst nichtmehr verstehen würde... dann frag ich einfach "was?" und er darf den ganzen Scheiß wiederholen bis ichs verstanden hab...

Kurz: Wenn ich nicht erkennen kann, was mir ein Spieler sagen... dann muss er es wohl oder übel so oft wiederholen bis ich es verstanden hab... mein part ist dabei nur "was?" oder evtl. "versteh den Satz nich, sry", worauf er dann seine geistigen Ergüsse ein weiteres mal eintippen darf...
So Far..
mfg


----------



## Melian (30. Januar 2008)

antwort: 
nur noch mit gildies instanzen gehen
garnicht mehr instanzen gehen
nur noch mit leuten, die du kennst, und die eben nicht so sind.
heroic stammgruppe aufbauen...


----------



## lilzype (30. Januar 2008)

Ich gebe dir wie viele andere hier, natürlich auch recht. Auf Baelgun verfolgen mich diese Leute auch schon in den Wahnsinn. Hätte ich nicht meine gilde, würde ich dieses Spiel wohl nicht mehr spielen. Leider unvermeidbar das ganze. =(


----------



## Disteltee (30. Januar 2008)

Am Anfang von WoW haben die kiddies bzw. Assis nur auf Horde gespielt weswegen ich die Ally bevorzugt hab. In den letzten Jahren hab ich aber gemerkt dass das jetzt offensichtlich umgeschwenkt ist. 
Wenn ich mal meinen Hordler lvl dann merk ich immer einen brutalen Unterschied zur Ally. Immer is wo ein Hordler der gern in die inni will aktiv mitsucht un norm steht die grp nach 15 min.
Auf Ally geh ich aber gar keine Innis mehr bzw lass mich von gilde ziehen da die leute dort sich um einiges besser veralten als der durschnitts-Ally. Auch mit dem einen Patch wo die Rufpunkte für heroic innis genervt wurden ist es so ziemlich komplett unmöglich in eine inni zu gehen. Letzter Ausweg is dann meinstens Stammgrp oder Raiden oder PvP. Denn wieso gibt es so viele MS-Warris und fast keine Tanks.
MFG


----------



## Darthanubis (30. Januar 2008)

Kann dem Post leider nur zustimmen. Auch wenn es hart klingt, aber was der Thredersteller scheibst ist leider ein Spiegelbild der deutschen Gesellschaft. Wenn ich in meiner Stadt einmal zum  Einkaufen in die Innenstadt fahre, hab ich das Gefühl ich bin OG und hab den Handels- bzw. allgemeinen Channel an. Das klingt genauso. Kaum ein anständiger, ordentlicher, deutscher Satz der da zu hören ist. Schade


----------



## Aiont (30. Januar 2008)

ja da hast du recht, das niveau bei wow sinkt rapide ab !!!

aber irgendwie wundert es mich nicht wirklich, seit ich in einer der letzten umfragen gesehen habe, das ca 45% der buffed-user zwischen 12-16 jahre alt sind ... mehr brauch ich dazu glaube ich nicht sagen !!!


----------



## Eloit (30. Januar 2008)

Ok dann will ich mich mal auch an der Diskussion beteiligen ;P

@TE Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Das Niveau sinkt in WoW wirklich immer weiter. Wuerde mich interessieren wie das ganze z.B. in HRDO ist.

@NEED AB 18 Server...naja ich sehe die Sache da etwas anders. Es kommt nicht wirklich aufs Alter an. Es gibt auch bei den Leuten >18 genug "Kiddies". Nunja bin auch 'erst 16' bzw. bald 17...aber ich wuerde gerne von euch wissen: 'Sollte es je einen ab 18 Server geben, was sollen dann alle mehr oder weniger reifen <18 Personen sagen? Wollt ihr die einfach den Kiddies ueberlassen. Oder wie stellt ihr euch diese Regel vor. Klar kommt es bei den unter 18 jaehrigen haeufiger vor...aber es sind ja nicht alle so.'

Gott sei dank bin ich auch bald volljaehrig...mich wuerde Age of Conan von dem was ich gesehen habe echt reizen ^^

Naja es ist ja nicht so das WoW ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Ehrlich gesagt find ich es sogar ziemlich gut (Wuerd ich es sonst spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber a) sinkt die Reife der Spieler wirklich immer mehr und b) habe ich das Gefuehl das Blizz teilweisse das Spiel zu sehr vereinfacht.

LG und zerbrecht euch nicht zu sehr den Kopf ;P

P.S.: Sorry fuer 'ue' und 'ss' --> Englische Tastatur


----------



## Heinzitaur (30. Januar 2008)

@TE: Ja ich verstehe durchaus, dass dich das Beschriebene nervt. Und ja, es ist seit Weihnachten nochmal schlimmer geworden (wars auf Nethersturm aber vorher auch schon).

Dagegen tun kann man leider nicht viel,im Endeffekt hilft nur die Ignorefunktion...und die Liste sollte man wirklich endlos erweitern können (also ich persönlich habe nur ca 5 Leute auf Ignore, ich nutze diese Funktion nur in äußerst harten Fällen).

Aber wenn so Sachen passieren wie eine plötzliche Einladung von irgendwelchen Lowlvlchars (meistens sinds Untoten- oder Blutelfenschurken, das is mittlerweile leider eine Klasse, der demnächst der Ruf des so verpönten Jägers zuteil werden wird, soviele, man verzeihe die Wortwahl, Vollidioten es gibt, die diese Klasse mittlerweile spielen -.-) und wenn man dann höflich Hallo sagt und fragt was denn überhaupt los sei, kommen Antworten wie:
"Ey kannst mir mal helfen. Q machen." oder "Ey hast du mal Gold für mich?"

Da kommt mir auch jedes Mal die Galle hoch. Ich bin wirklich nicht der Typ, der nicht hilft, aber Leuten (und da is das Alter Nebensache), die net mal rudimentäres Benimmverhalten an den Tag legen...nee sowas tu ich mir nicht an....sowas kann einem den Spaß am Spiel versauen...

Noch eine letzte Sache zum Alter: Mit Sicherheit sinds meistens pubertierende 12-16 jährige, die sich aufführen wie die Sau am Sofa, jedoch kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Bei uns in der Gilde sind auch ein paar Leute in dem Alter (13-16 oder so) und die sind vernünftig...und ich bin immer wieder froh, wenn ich merke, dass nicht alle "Kiddies" so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen.


----------



## Kurushimi (30. Januar 2008)

aber sowas von

/signed


- täusch ich mich oder spielst du allianz? vieleicht sogar auf einem pvp server? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einer der gründe horde zu spielen war für mich das solche "mitspieler" auf horde-seite nicht in den mengen auftreten. leider ist die tendenz steigend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (30. Januar 2008)

ich spiele ebenfalls auf tirion und ich stimme dem was der TE geschrieben hat in allen punkten voll und ganz zu!
meine empfehlung; Buchführung!
meine igno liste ist voll und ich schreib die leute die mir auf den keks gehen auf basta! ruhe schon seit längerer zeit.
inzen gehe ich hauptsächlich mit  der gilde oder freunde wenn mal wirklich keiner zu finden ist gehts schonmal ins suche grp tool.

mfg und kopf hoch solche probs haste aus jeden server


----------



## Walton (30. Januar 2008)

/signed

Ich spiel wow seit den anfängen und kann das nur unterschreiben!!!!
Wobei ich absolut der Meinung bin das das erst mit dem addon aufgetreten ist.Vor BC war der ganze umgang untereinander doch sehr entspannter...heute kommen sie aus der Arena raus..unterhalten sich laut...(man könnte ja auch flüstern,aber dann würds ja keiner hören^^)
WAs für Kacknoobs und Kackboons doch wieder nur rumlaufen..eyy..voll die noobs eyy..können nichts!!!
Hmmm...die Item peic geilheit steht manchen wirklich auf der Stirn geschrieben...naja..so sieht es leider sehr häufig aus!!!

Was soll man machen???   Sich versuchen die richtigen Leute zum spielen für sich zu gewinnen..und manchmal einfach nur innerlich weinen^^
Viel spass beim spielen

mfg Walton


----------



## CyberDeath (30. Januar 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> mfg und kopf hoch solche probs haste aus jeden server



Jop, auf allen servern wo ich spiele auch..
Ich gehe in so gut wie garkeine instanz mehr, weil ich auf sowas von vorne rein kein bock habe.
Hoffe ich finde einpaar Leute mit den ich eine Stammgruppe aufbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Motte (30. Januar 2008)

Punkt 1. Gruppe: Ich spiele seit ewigkeiten nurnoch mit leuten die ich Kenne. Sollte jeder so machen, solange bis diejenigen, die einfach kein grp spiel drauf haben, weinen -> ausloggen -> passwort vergessen -> nie wieder kommen.

Punkt 2.Chat: Guter tipp... Der meiste spam findet (auf unsern server aufjedenfall) im handelschannel statt... Deaktivier den Channel einfach solange du eh nix Handeln willst, du hast ruhe und vermissen tuste den Channel auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merowinga (30. Januar 2008)

/sign

@TE

Mich würd mal interessieren, ob du auf Horde oder Alli Seite bist?
Ich war vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit noch auf Tirion auf Hordenseite, aber bevor der "große" Ansturm kam und diese war zu dem Zeitpunkt arg unterbesetzt. Die meisten kannte man daher und ich empfand das ganze nicht so schlimm wie von dir beschrieben. Bin aber mittlerweile auf einen anderen Realm unterwegs "anub'arak"  und dort sieht das ganze anders aus, das niveau ob im Handelschat oder wo auch immer ist unter aller Sau...


----------



## Hell1Dragon (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auf dem selben server Tirion und du hast volkommen recht und ich mach das so Hero inis nur Gilde 
sonst gehts eigentlich bin t4 eqipt deff tank HAb einen Heiler gehabt der wollte den Jager Heilen weil der sich totgestell hat und ich der tank is gestorben alls antword hab ich gerigt bin nicht so lange auf stufe 70 des wegen nur Gilde oder Leute die ich kenne oder gutes eqipt haben aber es gibt noch ein Problem das mir auf gefallen ist e_bay accaunts da war ein super eqipt schurke der Hat gefragt was stunt ist also nur leute die ich kenne mit denhen unternehme etwas  sonst sollo tages Qests 



RechtschreibFehler btte nicht zu streng nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3ngy (30. Januar 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> PS: Ignorier die einfach... Meine Ignoreliste ist inzwischen grösser als meine Freundesliste / Gildenliste^^




Kenn ich irgendwoher ^^ brauch ne 2 Ignore xD


----------



## naked92 (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist&#8230;
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern &#8211; und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme&#8230;
> ...




Eindeutig /sign
kotzt mich auch an ;(


----------



## Würmchen (30. Januar 2008)

hoi hoi hoi,

ich muss dem TE mal mein Lob aussprechen für den Post, echt gelungen, aber bin mir da nicht ganz so sicher ob es hier um des unsoziale verhalten in WoW geht.

das Problem ist die verwahrlosung der letzten generation. durch zunehmenden stress der Elternteile im Beruf und alltag wird weniger auf erziehung des Nachwuchse geachtet.

meist sind sie auf sich selber gestellt und müssen sich in der welt behaupten, ein beistand gereifter mitmenschen in wort und tat sind hier nicht aufzufinden. 

die entwicklung die du hier in WOW entdeckt hast ist die soziale entwicklung der heutigen generation.

selten findest du noch intakte familien wo auch mal die Eltern mit den Kindern zusammen was unternehmen oder geschweigeden mal so richtig unterhalten.

woher sollen sie es denn wissen wenn es ihnen keiner beibringt oder erklärt. ein abkapseln und heroisieren  helden wie zB sido aus der musik usw tun ihr weiteres dazu. die gruppenbildung in den schulen und auf der straße sin der urheber der schrecklichen laute und schreibweisen. man ist ja uncool wenn man sich gewählt ausdrücken und vertändigen kann. man ist ein aussenseiter wenn man nur ein "normalo" ist.

warum sollte sich das soziale verhalten der heutigen generation nicht dann auch in WOW wieder finden. WOW ist fast ein spiegel der heutigen 10-30 jährigen der mitmenschen da draußen im RL, nur hier sind sie anonym und können auch mal der chef sein, der anführer der boss und nicht der kleine hannes der immer eins auf maul bekommt, weil er die worte bitte und danke kennt.

in diesem sinne

dat wurm


----------



## Farodien (30. Januar 2008)

Dedak schrieb:


> ich kenn das was du beschreibst nur zu gut aber aufregen bringt es nicht wechsel lieber einfach den server dann kannst du auch wieder vernünftig spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Frage ist nur auf welchen?^^

Das Problem besteht ja nicht nur in WoW, es fängt ja schon in der Schule und auf der Strasse, die Jugendlichen von heute meinen alles wissen zu wollen und können nicht mal mehr ihre eigene Muttersprache, geschweige denn sie bekommen noch einen ganzen Satz am Stück raus.
Das viel größere Problem ist aber denke ich mal die Eltern, weil die lieber ihre Kinder vor dem Fernseher, PC etc. parken als das sie ihnen mal einige Grundwerte beibringen. Aber das ist wohl ein großes Problem der immer mehr verfallenden Gesellschaft.

Sicher gibt es sehr viele Anständige und wohlerzogene Kinder/Jugendliche, haben einige bei uns in der Gilde, die wissen auch wie man sich entsprechend verhält und artikuliert und die möchte ich natürlich hier auch aussen vor lassen.

Ich persönlich habe meinen Chat so angepasst, das ich nur noch die Gilde,Flüstern und Gruppenchat bekomme, alles andere wird bei Bedarf über den Reiter zugeschaltet, so komme ich garnicht in Versuchung auch nur annähernd diesen Müll zu lesen.

in diesem Sinne.....TE /signed


----------



## Bablione (30. Januar 2008)

/signed
/push


----------



## Magnolobo (30. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme dem Verfasser des Threads im grossen und ganzen zu.
Die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik lässt oft zu wünschen übrig.
Ok, im Battleground hat man oft keine Zeit, sich lang damit aufzuhalten, da kommen Rechtschreibfehler halt vor.
Solange man aber erkennen kann, was der betreffende einem sagen will, ist das noch ok.

Das ganze OMG ROFL LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 Geschwafel nervt, aber mittlerweile überles ich das einfach.
Wenn mich einer mit sowas anwispert, kommt er auf die Ignoliste und fertig.
Im Gildenchat erklär ich unseren Jungs und Mädels dann kurz, das wir sowas nicht sehen wollen, und damit hat es sich in der Regel auch schon.

Hab bis November 07 einen Gnom Schurken auf Tichondruis gespielt, da war das ganze extrem.
Minderjährige haben wir nur noch nach längerer Probezeit fest in die Gilde übernommen.
Seitdem ich auf Anetheron auf Seiten der Horde spiele, habe ich gemerkt, das nicht alle Minderjährigen in eine Schublade gehören, sondern das es auch in der Altersgruppe der 12-16 jährigen brauchbare und vernünftige Spieler gibt.

Unsere Gilde besteht zum Grossteil aus Minderjährigen, die aber alle wissen, was es heisst, sich vernünftig zu verhalten. Die Spieler, die das nicht verstehen wollen oder können, sortieren sich nach einiger Zeit von selber aus.

Wenn einer der Meinung ist, das meine Ausrüstung der letzte Crap ist, ist das sein Problem und nicht meins.
Wie oft habe ich blaue Items gegen grüne eingetauscht, weil die Stats der grünen Items meinen Char stärken und verbessern. Aber Hauptsache blau, wenn nicht sogar lila.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was interessiert es mich, ob die Items grün, blau oder lila sind. Hauptsache ich weiss, wie ich meinen Char zu spielen habe.


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Januar 2008)

Oh, wie sehr muß ich dem Threadersteller recht geben. Spricht mir aus der Seele. Es ist auf dem Realm "Rat von Dalaran", einem PVE-RP Realm, nicht anders. Der allgemeine und Handelschannel wird geradezu von diesen kommunikativ unengagierten belagert und dienen nicht länger ihrem eigentlichen Zweck. Man kann diese als Rollenspieler eigentlich nur verlassen, was wiederum dazu führt, dass man viele Waren, die man über die lustige Goblin-Bande im Auktionshaus verscherbeln möchte, nicht mehr so einfach unter die Leute bekommt. 

Auch wenn einige mich als antik ansehen, ich bin einer derer, die sich wirklich immernoch freuen, wenn mich jemand im Rollenspielstil anflüstert, ob ich denn bereit wäre, in eine Instanz mitzugehen, anstatt lesen zu müssen: "bock auf tempel? need tank plz". Sorry, aber da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, innerhalb der Instanz aus sichtbaren Gründen auf "Normale" Sprache zu wechseln, aber irgendwie... Naja... 

Die deutsche Sprache und die Nettikette verkommt in den meisten MMORPGs, hier in WoW kann ich es seit Anfang an ganz gut beobachten.

P.S. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Vorurteil stimmt, dass die Horde reifer ist. Trotzdem versuche ich mich hier gerade an einem Allianzler. Es ist doch teilweise erschreckend, wie ich immer wieder in eben diesem Vorurteil bestärkt werde.


----------



## Heinzitaur (30. Januar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> P.S. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Vorurteil stimmt, dass die Horde reifer ist. Trotzdem versuche ich mich hier gerade an einem Allianzler. Es ist doch teilweise erschreckend, wie ich immer wieder in eben diesem Vorurteil bestärkt werde.



Was an sich eigentlich seltsam ist, weil doch grade Kiddies so nen richtig "coolen" Orc oder Troll zocken wollen/sollen/können/müssen...
Was ich beobachten kann, ist, dass es bestimmte Klassen gibt, die von solchen unreifen Spielern (und ich nehme absichtlich keinen Bezug aufs Alter, sondern meine die geistige Reife) für ihren geistigen Dünnschiss missbraucht werden...lässt irgendeiner sinnfreien Müll ab, kann man sich zu fast 100% sicher sein, dass es ein Schurke oder Jäger ist (nix gegen die Klassen habe selber nen 70er Jäger^^).


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (30. Januar 2008)

Tirion ist echt heftig, das habe ich am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen. Habe meinen Charakter dann auf einen RP-Server transferiert. Der ist zwar immer noch weit von der Perfektion entfernt, aber die Mitspieler sind doch um ein erhebliches Maß vernünftiger und hilfsbereiter.

Leider verirren sich auch immer viele unreife Spieler und landen auf RP-Realms. Wenn dann die Frage kommt, was RP eigentlich sei, sinkt meine persönliche Toleranzgrenze massiv.

Aber ich finde, dass vor allem das Sprachaufkommen auf RP-Realms im Chat viel geringer und das Sprachniveau deutlich besser ist.

Wie gesagt, es ist jedoch immer noch weit entfernt von meiner Idealvorstellung.


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2008)

Erstmal /signed!

Zum Anderen: Ich spiele seit beginn meines WoW-Lebens auf Tirion. Leider kann ich nur bestätigen, dass seit den Weihnachtstagen vermehrt (sorry) "Kiddies" durch die Realmwelt streift. Das ganze auf eine Fraktion zu pauschalisieren ist allerdings Falsch. Ich kenne inzwischen beide Seiten und auch deren Sprachgebrauch im Handelschannel.

Mir persönlich ist es bislang aber nur auf Seiten der Horde passiert, das ein Random-Gruppenmitglied nach beendigung seiner Quest die Gruppe verlassen hat.

Sollte der TE auf Seiten der Allianz spielen, so steht es ihm frei, sich jederzeit mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, wenn ihm nach einem guten und gepflegtem Gespräch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saprolegnia (30. Januar 2008)

@TE sehr schön dargestellt

Die Lösung dieses leidigen Problemes ist, aus meiner Sicht, ganz einfach.
Vor jedem Einloggen wird ein "Intelligenztest" gestartet und je nach Nähe zur richtigen Antwort wird der Betreffende einem, ihm geistig entsprechenden, Server zugeteilt.
Die einzigen Probleme daran sind halt nur, wenn so schwierige Aufgaben wie 3x3/3 abgefragt werden, das sich dann 98% der Nutzer auf einem Server rumlümmeln. Die Restlichen, die die Frage richtig beantworten konnten, haben dadurch leider kein Klientel mehr um auch den grössten blauen Mist für viel Gold im AH zu verkaufen.
So hat leider jede Medaillie zwei Seiten, aber lieber Arm und Hirn als .................


----------



## Cynyra (30. Januar 2008)

Zum Thema an sich meine Zustimmung. Was aber absolut nicht meine Zustimmung erhält:
 "Sie können ja alle nix dafür, Schuld ist die Gesellschaft!" oder "Die Politiker sollen da mal etwas ändern" sowie ähnlich formulierte Postings. Ich gehe da nur insoweit mit, als ein junger Mensch aufgrund des normalen Reifeprozesses noch nicht eigenständig bewerten, denken und handeln kann, sprich, je nach Individuailität, irgendwo zwischen 12 und 16. Danach kann er sehr wohl etwas "dafür", alles schlechte stets und ständig auf eine ebensolche Kindheit zu schieben gilt für mich nur als einfache und billige Ausrede. Natürlich können sich bestimmte Kindheitserfahrungen durchs ganze Leben ziehen, natürlich ist es am leichtesten, genau das weiterzugeben, was man selbst erfahren hat.... Zwingend ist zumindest Letzteres aber auf gar keinen Fall. Es erfordert lediglich ein wenig Mut und Anstrengung. Und ganz nebenbei: wer genau ist denn die ach so böse "Gesellschaft"? Hmm..ich denke, dass sind ganz einfach wir, also Du und ich. Niemand anders!

Ich entschuldige mich für das OT, aber diese ständigen sooo einfachen Lösungen und Entschuldigungen sind ab und an recht schwer zu ertragen. *Erschöpft auf den Stuhl zurücksinkt*

Cyn


----------



## B_e_a_V_e_R (30. Januar 2008)

Masqlin schrieb:


> Genau solche Kinder mein ich.
> Zu der Fraktion gehören auch Leute mit den halbschlauen Copy & Paste sprüchen: ''Noch Käse zum Whine?''



Naja, der Spruch ist kult! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, im großen & ganzen trifft alles zu was du sagst. Ich kenne jedoch auch 12 Jährige, die sehr gut Spielen. Einer ist TANK, und macht sogar SSC & EYE ...

Aber auch auf Sen'jin gibt es viele Kiddys, doch meiner meinung nach, *NICHT!* angegriffen fühlen liebe Allys, gibt es die mehr bei der Ally. Sobald du neben denen stehst kommt /pups, /spucken, /lol, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich gibt es bei der Horde auch NAP's. Nur nicht ganz so viele ... bei uns auf dem Server.

Nunjah, soviel von mir dazu.

Schönen Tag noch, ist ja noch früh ...


----------



## AngelusMortifer (30. Januar 2008)

zuallererst muss ich dem TE rechtgeben. Die Sprache in WOW verfällt immer mehr, wie auch der freundliche Umgangston weil jeder es besser weiß und der beste ist in seiner kleinen Welt. Man durfte sich immer öfters anhören das man ja alles vollkommen falsch macht und das ja jeder der 70 is weiß wie man seine klasse spielt und daher darf man auch in Instanzen fearen wie es beliebt, dann beleidigend werden wenn dadurch mehr gepullt wird und dann leaven weil man aufgrund seines eigenen Fears, der schiefgegangen ist abhaut und eine tote gruppe zurücklässt die keine ahnung hat was sie falsch gemacht hat.
Wie Scárfáce123, lern lesen flames, narzisst ist keine beleidigung, selbst wenn der Hunter wirklich dachte das du nazi meinst, das macht dich selbst weder besser noch schöner von narzisst können ebenso menschen beleidigt werden. Du bist ein Paradebeispiel für den TE, glaub es oder flame mich oder mach sonst was aber mach es freundlich. 



Scárfáce123 schrieb:


> danke der nachfrage und jetzt auf deutsch ?
> EDIT: HAHAHAH JETZT FALLTS MIR ERST AUF HAHHAAH ICH BERSCHIMPFE IHN ALS NARZI HAHAHAHA lern lesen kid NARZISSMUSS nicht NATIONALSOZIALISMUS HAHAHAH



Leute die immer Kiddies schreien und in Caps flame versuche machen die bringen das niveau an neue Orte.
Leider tief unten.


----------



## Thoralf (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mausepaul,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag der meiner Meinung nach voll auf den Punkt getroffen hat. 

Ich selbst hab seit November von Tirion auf Lordaeron gewechselt, ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie sich die Situation seither auf Tirion geändert hat... aber Lordaeron kommt mir echt vor wie ein riesiger Kindergarten.
Chat, Namensgebung soziales Verhalten u. "deutliche" Sprache bestätigen eindeutig die Ergebnisse der Pisa-Studien der letzten Jahre. 

Eigentlich spiele ich sehr gerne WoW aber wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mir AoC doch näher zu gemüte führen u. evtl. das Ufer wechseln. 

Ein Spiel das nur von 18+ gespielt werden kann ist natürlich nicht gleichbedeutend mit dem fehlen von Schmarotzern, Dauer-Nörglern, u. Über-Angebern... aber die Altersbeschränkung filtert doch einiges an Unrat aus...

PS: Ich habe nix gegen u18 Mitspieler aber die Umgangsformen sind meistens doch so unterschiedlich, das eine Kompatibilität nicht gegeben ist. Außerdem unterscheiden sich Spielzeiten doch sehr stark... 

Ich sag nur vor ein paar Tagen in Kara:
Meine Eltern Internet..... u. zack war unser Jäger offline... u. das ganze ca. 1. sec vordem wir Moroes gepullt ham.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Thoralfus
- Lässt sich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen..:-) -


----------



## EviLKeX (30. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es sehr gut das sich mal jemand darüber gedanken macht......
Es ist echt schrecklich wen immer so was mitbekommt oder am eigenen leib zu spüren bekommt!


----------



## Maraskat (30. Januar 2008)

Am Sonntag wollte ich mit meinem Pala nach Post schauen...
Kaum eingelogt kam die Frage: 

Holy?

Ich antwortete nicht... Erneute Anfrage: du holy?

Schon bei der ersten Anfrage schaute ich nach ob ich die Person kannte...
Negativ...

ALso Antwortete ich zurück: Ja und nein, ich komme nicht mit. Auf solche unhöfliche Anfragen reagiere ich nicht bzw. gehe ich nicht mit!!!

Kam ein einfachen Sorry zurück...

Ok, Thema durch:-D

Nun prüfte ich die Post bei meinem Krieger...

Anfrage:

Du MT1?

Ich dachte mir so... das kann es nicht sein... der selbe Typ...

Ich Antwortete: Wie ich dir schon grade bei meinem Pala geschrieben habe ist deine Anfrage sehr unhöflich...
also kein Interesse...

Es kam ein kurzes Sorry zurück...

Ende der Geschichte??? Neee, kommt noch schöner...

Logte wieder mit meinem Pala ein...

Anfrage:

Vergelter???

Ich krümmte mich schon vor lachen... das konnte doch nicht sein....

Ich Antwortete völlig vergnügt:

Wie ich dir vorhin schon geschrieben habe bin ich Holy und deine Anfragen sind unhöflich:-D

Es kam ein sorry zurück...

5 Minuten später war er komischerweise ausgelogt...

Nun ist die Geschichte zuende;-)

So wie es aussah wollte er wohl Kara:-D
10 Mann auf dieser weise zusammen bekommen??? Niemals:-D


----------



## TheHaunted80 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also oft komme ich mir bei wow vor, wie in einem schlechten film...

es gibt das gerede um pisa, unsere jugend ist schlecht ausgebildet, können nicht richtig schreiben, geschweige denn sprechen und dann machst du wow an und ALLES wird einem bestätigt..

UNGLAUBLICH kann man dazu nur sagen, beleidigungen werden ausgesprochen, die rechtschreibweise bringt einem zum weinen etc...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




/signed 

abgesehen das deutsch nicht meine muttersprache ist fühle ich mich da angesprochen...


----------



## Nemain Ravenwood (30. Januar 2008)

Oh, wie ich das nachvollziehen kann. Gut zu wissen, dass es auf anderen Servern nicht wirklich anders ist.
Manchmal glaube ich eher, dass ich die Ausserirdische bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grinsedrache (30. Januar 2008)

Thoralf, mein Beileid. Ich bin auch auf Lordaeron beheimatet mit meinem Main - aber was man da teilweise im Handelschannel liest. Das ist zum Weinen. 
Da werden verlorene BGs bejammert, das Wort Kackboon, omfg, lol rofl fliegt hin und her, man wird persönlich beleidigend bis ins Extrem ( ja, ich hab wegen solcher Intelligenzkünstler schon ein Ticket geschrieben ! ). 

Oft bleibt einem nur das /chatexit, sonst fragt man sich, ob man in einem Kindergarten DeLuxe ist. Gestern spammte eine Dame im Handelschan rum, sie wollte was verkaufen. Da hoppsten im Sekundentakt die yells durch, entnervt und um der Jugend liebsten Sprachschatz zu verwenden, geschrieben : ey, Süße, willste n Ticket ?!!!

Süße : ey, wieso, was hab ich falsch gemacht ?!!! *lol*
ich : Du spammst den Handelschannel voll, bitte lass es. Danke.
Süße : zu befehl.... rofl

Freundlicher Umgangston ? Fehlanzeige. Anderen helfen ? Auch wieder Fehlanzeige. Im Vordergrund stehen in meinen Augen nur noch die Itemgeilheit " je epix desto besser " , jeder weiss alles besser, hat Zul Aman / Kara / Onyxia allein geraidet, fragt sich was er unter all den B00ns soll und geht morgen alleine MC raiden.

Der virtuelle (Kultur)Schock traf mich Todeswache, Hordenseite. Meine kleine Untoten  Magierin wackelte durch Ogrimmar, Stadtbesichtigung und kurzer Gang zur Bank. " Guten Abend. Hättet ihr Interesse an einem kleinen Streifzug durch den Flammenschlund ? Unserer Gruppe fehlt noch eine Magierin wie ihr es seid. "  Und nein, ich war nicht als kostenloser Wasserspender gesucht - sondern als Schadensmacher. Während der ganzen Instanz wurde RP gerecht geschrieben, es fiel kein einziges Mal " lol rofl omfg, nap noob " . 

Wenn ich dann als Vergleich Alliseite Lordaeron sehe - komme ich immer mehr zur Überzeugung, meine Hexenmeisterin verrotten zu lassen. Instanzen ? Hab ich mir schon lange abgeschminkt. Es kamen und kommen oft genug Kommentare wie : Hm sind nutzlos..... wir nehmen dich nur mit wegen Soulstone und Wichtel.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So nicht. 

Ich muss dem TE voll und ganz zustimmen - leider.
An manchen Tagen lese ich lieber ein Buch oder sehe mir Filme an - wen wunderts.... ?


----------



## Chuck Norris (30. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.


Ich wünschte du hättest recht... Leider werden auch immer mehr RP-Server von den Checkern überfallen weil sie denken sie würden dort ne schnelle cs nummer schieben können. Rp Server haben halt unter den Checkern den Ruf eines Puffs oder einem Zusammenschluss von Nerds die kein rl haben. Naja Ich spiel gern auf Rp servern und ich finde selbst die Checker sollten sich an die speziellen Regeln dieser Server halten. (* Random Flame an die Gms auf Todeswache einfügen*) naja aber du hast recht
/signed 
mfg Chuck


----------



## Schimpansky (30. Januar 2008)

Auf Terrordar ist mir was passiert:

"Ey tank aller au eingang auch in the after gruppe!" ich dachte mir nur so.. aha und schrieb dann: wenn alles klar ist dann go! =D
naja.. 
Ist das die neue Internetsprache?

Ich finds eigentlich nur lustig solche typen die ned mal deutsch können. Aber schaut euch mal die Reportagen auf Youtube über WoW-Süchtige an!

Da ist die eklärung =)

ahja und ...... /signed


----------



## Kaputo (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...


----------



## Ayaril (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gott, genau das habe ich grade letztens erlebt. Es war zum Kotzen, sag ich euch.
Willst endlich Sethekk hinter dich bringen und brauchst schon 45min. nur um eine Gruppe zusammen zu haben. Der Shadowpriest brüllt gleich, dass er heilt und der Dudu will tanken, gut, sollen sie. Wir stehen drinnen und der Shadowpriest schreibt, dass er eeeeendlich wieder an der Tastatur sitzt und wir beginnen und prompt sterben wir an den (ungelogen!) ersten 3 Mobs, weil der Shadowpriest (ohne Healequip) doch nicht wieder an der Tastatur saß. Daraufhin beschimpfte der Dudu alle als Noobs und verschwand. Es folgten weitere 20min. mit dem Suchen eines neuen Tanks, wonach ich schließlich die Gruppe verließ.

Ein anderes wunderschönes Beispiel lieferte mir wiederum ein weiterer Dudu. Wir standen in der Managruft vorm ersten Boss und der Kampf begann und auch da pennte der Heiler mal wieder und jedenfalls gabs nen Wipe. Und da machte der Dudu mich doch dumm an, warum ich die ganze Zeit volles Mana hätte und ich solle doch schreiben, wenn ich afk wäre. O_o Also war ich nicht afk und habe die ganze Zeit über sogar Krits gemacht, aber Begriffe wie Hervorrufung und Manatrank und die Totems unseres Schamis sagten ihm erst recht nichts. Er verließ ebenfalls wüst schimpfend die Ini und sagte noch, ich Noob sei an dem Wipe schuld. Nahm den Heiler mit und verschwand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Den Sinn versteh ich bis heute nicht, aber bitte, immer zu...

Ja, genau an diese wunderschönen Geschichten wurde ich dadurch mal wieder erinnert. Es gibt immer ein paar, die irgendwie mit der Welt nicht klarkommen und leider oftmals auch ihre Klassen nicht mehr spielen können. Ich spiele sicherlich erst seit kurzem, aber das Sozialverhalten einiger bekommt man sehr schnell mit.


----------



## Nenya01 (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe WOW-Gemeinde,

auch ich MUSS dem Verfasser des Beitrages RECHT geben. Leider haben sehr viele Menschen ihre Manieren sowie ihre Höflichkeit anscheinend verlernt. Das Spiel könnte um so vieles schöner sein, wenn es diese Schicht nicht geben würde.

Meine Überzeugung ist das es im zunehmenden Alter besser wird, daher umgeben wir uns innerhalb der Gilde nur mit ausgesuchten Mitspielern (für jeden, der es an dieser Stelle für "eingebildet" "unfair" oder in anderer Form für nicht GUT erachtete, lese bitte einen anderen Beitrag) die in die Gemeinde passen.
Unsere Gilde ist dadurch zwar ein wenig kleiner, aber dafür macht das Spielen spaß.

Wenn ich nun aber bei uns in der Stadt schaue, wer dort so "rumlümmelt" dann stelle ich fest, das es genau diese Menschen sein müssen, die auch den Frieden in WOW stören. Ihre Sprache und ihr Umgang untereinander ähnelt dem nicht nur, es ist GENAUSO. Ich denke das es leider zu wenig Eltern gibt, die sich noch wirklich darum kümmern, was ihre Kinder tun, wie sie sich geben und wie sie reden. Sie sind immer auf sich allein gestellt, haben den sozialen Halt nicht mehr. Daraus resultiert dann das Verhalten was wir in WOW erleben. Leider sind es genau diese Menschen, die auch nie eine Lehre beginnen, wo sie dann spätestens eigentlich den Umgang mit Menschen lernen würden. Oder habt ihr mal bei Media-Markt einen Verkäufer gesehen, der den Kunden in der Sprache der "Jugendlichen" erklärt: "Ey Oppa, nem na de coller Tower, der geht voll ab, ey. damit kannste deiner alten abba richtig beeindrucke."
Leider kann ich es gar nicht so nachmachen.... lach.
Umgang mit Menschen lernt man also nicht einfach so, sondern bekommt man schon Zuhause mit, von den Lehrern und in der Lehre. Wenn aber da schon der Grundstock bei vielen nicht mehr vermittelt wird, dann kann es auch nichts werden. 

Ich möchte hier nochmal ganz deutschlich sagen: Ich meine nicht ALLE, nicht ausschließlich Kinder. Nur die breite Masse vermittelt eben diesen Eindruck.


@Thoralf
Wir sind auch auf Lordaeron und solltest du mal Mitspieler suchen für bestimmte Aufgaben, Insanzen oder ähnliches, dann melde dich doch einfach. Meine Chars sind Nenya und Galadrielle
Es sind längst nicht alle so, man muss nur die vernünftigen Mitspieler finden.
Allerdings komme ich nicht daran vorbei, dir auch RECHT geben zu müssen, daß auch auf unserem Server viele Menschen sind, die leider nicht den normalen Umganston finden können.


Wünsche Euch trotzdem weiter Spass am spielen und das sich alle "vernünftigen Menschen" zusammen tun und eine geschlossene Front bilden gegen die "Fun-Räuber".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nenya


----------



## Slavery (30. Januar 2008)

Find ich gut das du dir mal Luft machst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast auch vollkommen Recht...über dass was Manche von sich geben, kann man sich echt nur wundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber wie hier schon viele sagten, kann man nichts machen !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da hilft nur Ignor und gut ist!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## theAdmiral (30. Januar 2008)

/sign

ich kenne das was der TE beschreibt nur zu gut
ich bin auch auf tirion unterwegs
bei der horde ist mir das jetzt im 70er bereich nicht so oft untergekommen
obwohl ich oft mit rnd-grp unterwegs bin

im low-lvl bereich hingegen findet man das ständig
das hat sicher mehrere gründe:

# spieler ist unerfahren (mage fragt: "was ist sheep?"
# "erfahrene" spieler ziehen es vor eine ego-show abzuziehen (schurke meint er könnte tanken)
# jeder meint nen eigenen mob klopfen zu müssen

allein die wenigen oben gennanten punkte
lassen freunde des gruppenspiels die haare zu berge stehen

ich denke dann immer:
obwohl mein ruhestein benutz mich schreit, versuche ich es weiter
bleib ruhig, versuche struktur rein zu bekommen

dann kann meinetwegen der schurke tanken
wenn die beiden andern mobs im cc sind


----------



## Antilli (30. Januar 2008)

Zum Glück, bin ich von so etwas verschont geblieben! Warum?

Ich war immer in einer Gilde, in der super nette, lustige Leute sind. Vorteil dabei ist, dass man einen netten Umgangston hat, sich im TS unterhält und absprechen kann. Normalerweise gehen die 5-er Ini´s ohne groß Taktik besprechen zu müssen, da man ja schon zum 100. mal Siete an Seite kämpft. Sogar Kara geht (beinahe) im Blindflug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag Random-Gruppen nicht besonders, aber wenn es einmal sein muss, weil man gildenintern keien Gruppe zusammen bekommt, bestehe ich auf TS. Und wenn es dann gar nicht klappt, dann wird abgebrochen... Wenn einer die Gruppe einfach so verläßt, dann landet er auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Denn das ist kein adäquates Verhalten!

Mein Tipp also: Such dir eine nette Gilde, da erspart einem viel Nerven und verspricht eine Menge Spaß. Und der sollte ja im Vordergrund stehen!


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Januar 2008)

Antilli schrieb:


> Mein Tipp also: Such dir eine nette Gilde, da erspart einem viel Nerven und verspricht eine Menge Spaß. Und der sollte ja im Vordergrund stehen!



/signed

bleibt nurnoch anzufügen: erkenne die Zeichen;

wenn jemand schon mit "megarofl ololol" auffällt erwarte nich zu viel; 1337-Geschreibsel lässt auch auf einen akuten Mangel an Substanz im Broca-Areal schließen


----------



## schoeni (30. Januar 2008)

also es wurde ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt und ich kann mich den meisten nur anschließen

WoW ist ein gutes spiel aber leider schon zum massephänomen geworden...
warum leider?
naja umso mehr spieler umso besser auf der einen seite denn es gibt regelmäßig neuen content, addons, etc
aber unter den massen an spielern sind halt auch genug leute die geistig einfach noch nicht reif (egal wie alt) dafür sind, sich in so einer großen community entsprechend zu verhalten, gegen abkürzungen wie lol, rofl etc hab ich im allgemeinen nix, solang sie nicht überhand nehmen


----------



## Lokay (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...





/signed


----------



## kryptogen2 (30. Januar 2008)

Lieber mausepaul....
Ich kann zwar deinen Erlebnisfrust nachvollziehen...alles andere aber was du schreibst nicht.

Ich versuche Dich mal ein wenig zu analysieren, kann ich auch voll daneben mit liegen. 
Entschuldigung im voraus.

1tens : Du spielst WOW nicht erst seit Weihnachten, sondern doch wohl schon mehrer Monate oder länger.

2tens : Du scheinst kein teamplayer zu sein, nicht in WOW und auch nicht im Realleben

3tens : du hast den Sinn des Games nicht völlig verstanden zumindest was das instanzengehen oder gruppenspiel betrifft.

Im Realleben machen die meisten Menschen Gruppenspiele in einen VEREIN ...
bei WOW nennt sich das GILDE. 
Im RL=Realleben gehen die meisten mit einer eingespielten Vereins - Mannschaft ins Spiel...
Das ist bei WOW nicht anders.

Hättest Du gedanklich mal eine persönliche Hinterfragung gemacht, woran es noch liegen könnte,
AUßER=das alle anderen spieler nur dumme niveaulose pubertätre Kinder sind..wärst du eventuell überhaupt nicht darauf gekommen so einen Text hier zu schreiben.

Es gibt abzulut und unstreitbar nur einen EINZIGEN Menschen der das ändern kannst ohne ander versuchen wollen zu erziehen und der bist einzigallein DU MAUSEPAUL. 

es ist immer wieder fazienierend, wieviel ernergie Menschen investieren, die Schuld für Ihren eigenen Frust bei anderen zu suchen anstatt diese ernegie für sich selbst zu verwenden.
Verstehe das nicht als persönlichen Angriff, sondern eher mal als Ansatz einer anderen Sichtweise.

Und zu allerletzt.. keiner zwingt dich, sich hier bei WOW mit solchen aus deiner Sicht abnormalitäten auseinander zu setzen.

Gerade weil WOW so eine offene spieldynamik hat, ist es so erfolgreich, darum ist es um so wichtiger ein großes potenzial an toleranz zu haben, was mir übrigens auch bei wow sehr schwer fehlt, z.b. Bettler.

Was mir noch dazu bei wow aufgefallen ist..Blizzard scheut keine kosten für technik und programmierung um ein Voicechattsystem einzuführen und was ist = 97% der gamer nutzen es nicht ..macht einen nachdenklich.
Also Kopf hoch und nun frustfrei in ein neues Abenteuer.

Ich wünschen dir viel ERFOLG bei allen was du macht in WOW und RL.

Kryptogen von Tirion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

schöner Beitrag. Ich möchte auch meine Erfahrungen dazu mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was den Handelschannel angeht, frage ich mich manchmal wer schlimmer ist, die Leute die sich nicht benehmen können oder die dann darauf reagieren. Manchmal denke ich, ach hätten sie doch einfach nicht darauf reagiert, dann wäre der Chat jetzt net so voll.

Natürlich habe ich auch Erfahrungen im Gruppenspiel gesammelt. Am besten beginnt man ein Gruppenspiel mit dem Satz "Hoffentlich sind keine Noobs dabei" dann fühlen sich schonmal alle wohl. Und wenn man gerade jemanden durch die Ini zieht, weil man 70 ist und man, wenns halt sein muss, helfen will (???) dann muntert man die Spieler auf indem man sagt " also ich warte nicht bis du wieder Mana getankt hast".

Und wenn man schonmal in der Inni ist, streitet man sich während des Kampfes darüber ob man bei der Truhe nicht doch würfeln sollte oder ob es egal ist, weil über die guten Sachen eh gewürfelt wird. Man hat ja vorher nicht genug Zeit um darüber zu sprechen.

Soweit erstmal zu den Inis. Weiter gehts bei den Soloquests. Hier gehts eher um das Verhalten als um die Kommunikation.

So nach langem Trashen steht man endlich vor einem Boss. Hier finden es manche besonders witzig schonmal den Mob anzugreifen, da man ja sonst ja selber die ganzen Trashmobs killen muss bevor man den killen kann bzw. keine Zeit zu warten, soll doch lieber der andere warten. (Das war auf Ally-Seite)

Auf der Hordeseite sah es jetzt so aus:

Ich stehe von dem Boss-Mob.. plötzlich kommt ein Spieler von hinten und schwupps geht das Fenster "Gruppe einladen" auf. Ach sowas gibt es auch? Viele scheinen das aber noch nicht zu kennen.

Das, finde ich, gehört ebenfalls zum Thema Sozialverhalten. 

Diese Art von Verhalten zieht sich allerdings durch alle Alterstufen.

Und jetzt mal zum RL. Mein Sohn ist 6 Jahre alt, er geht seit letzten Jahr in die Schule. Unsere Kommunikation daheim enthält 0% Schimpfwörter. Das Fernsehen enthält 2% Schimpfwörter, das Radio enthält 1% Schimpfwörter ("hier meine ich das Liedu hast den schönsten A* der Welt)

Ok das ist aber jetzt nicht unbedingt schlimm, allerdings Frage ich mich ernsthaft wie zum Teufel kommt er auf den Satz "F* doch deine M*". Glücklicherweise weis er dass es schlecht ist und hat es uns nur von einem anderen Jugen erzählt bekommen, er selbst hat es nie verwendet, jedenfalls nie vor uns.

Aber ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob die Eltern heutzutage den Kindern noch beibringen, nett zu sein, freundlich etc.? Bei vielen habe ich nicht das Gefühl, und das spiegelt sich bei WoW. Mal abgesehen von den Zeichentrickfiguren, die sich ebenfalls dauernt bekämpfen, beschimpfen etc.


----------



## MeXxX1993 (30. Januar 2008)

du hast es erfasst! dieses asi verhalten kotzt mich schon lange an, kla ich kann verstehen wenn einer umbedingt off mss weil er nen termin vergessen hat, weil rl geht auch bei mir vor!
aber dieses möchtegerncoole verhalten is scheiße.... ich habe nix gegen noobs, weil wir waren alle mal noobs.... was mich auch aufregt ist, wenn man auf alles bedarf macht und dann sagt: mein twink braucht das...
mfg MeXxX
gruß an meine  gilde phoenix^^


----------



## Aelthas (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin bisher zum Glück von solchen Mitgliedern unserer Community verschont geblieben.
Ich spiele auf einem RP-Server, mache kein PvP und nehme nur sehr selten Leute mit, die nicht aus meinem Raid, der Gilde oder Friendlist kommen.
Ok das mag sich zu einem etwas überheblich anhören aber da ich einen Tank als Main habe werde ich oft schon beim on kommen für ne Ini geninjat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Gespamme in den öffentlichen Channel einfach ignorieren oder die Channels einfach ausschalten. Beim Instanzenbesuch würde ich 2 mal ermahnen und wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht kick und ignore.... Ich würde meine Lebenszeit nicht mit Leuten verschwenden die mich aufregen.
Aber wie gesagt meine Ignolist ist noch leer, da ich noch keine Probleme dieser Art hatte.
Rp-Server ftw *fg*

Viel Spass euch allen beim Spiel und lasst es euch nicht von den schwarzen Schafen unserer Community kaputtmachen.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Reliel (30. Januar 2008)

Oh, bitte keine Fluchten auf die RP-Realms, denn leider kämpfen auch die meisten dieser Sparten-Server mit der Flut von "Kiddies" und OOC'lern, Namen die gegen Benutzungsbedingungen verstoßen (ja, die gibt es EIGENTLICH auf RP-Realms) und man steht dem machtlos gegenüber, da die GMs leider nur zu selten eingreifen.
Wenn ihr also auf RP-Realms flüchten wollt, wegen des "höheren Niveaus", dann tragt bitte das geLoLe und geRofLe nicht mit dorthin, davon haben wir schon zur Genüge, und gerade im RP wird das dann echt störend.


----------



## Garim (30. Januar 2008)

Aufgrund des mangelden Sozialverhaltens vieler Spieler in der Wow - Community habe ich meinen Account endgültig gekündigt. Ich spiele Wow von Anfang an und muß sagen, daß meiner Meinung Blizzard eine gewisse Mitschuld an der nachteiligen Entwicklung der Spielergemeinschaft hat. Ein Spiel, daß nur auf Items aus ist, mit denen man seinen 70er Charakter exorbitant verstärken kann (70er ist eben nicht gleich 70er), erhöht die Ignoranz auf den Servern.
Warum sollte ich einem anderen Charakter bei einer Quest helfen, wenn doch keine Items für mich abfallen?

Eine durchaus berechtigte Frage, aber sie ist eben nicht besonders förderlich fürs Spiel.


----------



## nerghul (30. Januar 2008)

/signed @ Thread

Hatten erst gestern ne Diskussion über dieses Thema.

Glaube ein Aspekt den man nicht vergessen sollte, dass immer mehr junge Gamer mit WoW anfangen, besonders seit BC.

Jeder der frisch begann, wollte "schnell" LvL 70 werden, 
wollte "schnell" an gute Items
wollte "schnell" in eine gute Gilde
etc etc etc.

Ergo sind zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen, der Drang einen guten Ruf unter den Mitspielern und auch natürlich Rdms zu haben, gänzlich untergegangen. Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Flingsh (30. Januar 2008)

/signed


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

Ergänzung:

Dieses Verhalten spiegelt sich nicht nur in WoW oder sonstigen MMORPGs ab, sondern man braucht sich nur die ganzen Forenbeiträge anzusehen, insbesondere wenn jemand eine Frage hat, die einem zwar "dumm" vorkommen mag. Die Antworten darauf sind meist schlimmer.

Ich finde es lustig, dass sich inzwischen sogar ein Fachbegriff entwickelt hat "flamen". Das gabs zu Anfangszeit noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S: Was genau bedeutet /signed ? Soweit ich das mitbekomme, scheint es was positives zu sein.


----------



## Dragorius (30. Januar 2008)

ganz normales verhalten würde ich mal sagen was da beschrieben wurde

das ist der grund warum ich den allgemein, den handels und den sng channel in seperate fenster gelegt habe. dann muss man sich den mist da nicht andauernd anlesen. und auch wenn es immer wiedere unschuldige trifft aber wenn einer mitten inner inze anfängt abzudrehen oder zusehr zu nerven verlasse ich die gruppe einfach sofort. is zwar schlecht für mich weil ich ja auch gerne zum endboss würde aber alles muss man sich einfach nicht gefallen lassen.


mfg drago


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

Skylla schrieb:


> Jedes halbswegs gute Schreibprogramm verfügt über eine Rechtschreibprüfung. Warum bitte Foren nicht?
> Wenn ich so etwas lese, blutet mein Sekretärinnenherz
> 
> 
> ...




Aber genau das ist es was ich meinte...ok sein threat ist inhaltlich echt doof aber wieso die rechtschreibprüfung?? bist du besser als die "kiddychatflamer" nur weil du statt sprüche wie kackboon zu benutzen ihn eben auf diese weise blosstellst?!
Das ist unnötig unerwachsen und absolut fies...

PS: anbei findest du so viele rechtschreibfehler das du fußpilz an deinen sekreterinnenauge bekommst
sry dafür


----------



## crescent (30. Januar 2008)

@TE
/signed!!


----------



## Protois (30. Januar 2008)

Dickes /sign 

besser hät ich es nicht schreiben können. klasse geschrieben und zu 100 % was drann


----------



## Kujon (30. Januar 2008)

jep, 100% signed

mein tip: solche leute ignorieren und belächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin überzeugt, dass grad diese tiefflieger ihr verhalten mal in frage stellen würden, würde sie jeder ignorieren.

aber leider sehe ich da immer wieder anderes: genau solche unverständlichen sprüche und anpöbeleien werden ja umgehend beantwortet und 10 sekunden später ist im allgemeinen channel ein völlig unnötiger schlagabtausch im gang.

für mich sind alle die, welche auf solche dinge reagieren, genau so mitschuldig und kein grad besser...

wie gesagt: ignorieren und irgendwann stellen sie sich dann vllt. mal die frage, warum sie niemand mehr ernst nimmt und ändern evtl. sogar ihr verhalten.


----------



## TuPaC_X (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



du spielst doch jeden char nur bis 70 rnd grps.
Dann kannst ja mit Gilde raiden oder PvP.
Aber bringen tuts dir nichs wenn du den halbn Server auf ign. hast^^


----------



## Aktivist (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...


Leider auf Proudmoore der selbe Mist.
Habe daher die Lust auf Instanzen oder ähnlichem verloren, sollte die Gilde mal keine Zeit und/oder Lust haben. Schade allerdings!

/signed


----------



## Kaladial (30. Januar 2008)

*ggg* 

@TE (oder sollte ich threadersteller schreiben? *grübel*): also zum kern deiner aussage fällt mir nur /signed ein, wobei ich sagen muss (was random grps angeht), wenn sich leute die der deutschen sprache mächtig sind der ganzen sache mal annehmen klappt es auch in random grps... mir geht das teilweise auch auf den keks was auf unserem server so abgeht, aber nun ja jeder hat angewohnheiten die nun mal da sind und die man in nem random grp - run schlecht beseitigen kann... meine eigene macke is z.b. das ich in random grps die leute grundsätzlich mit der klasse anspreche und net dem namen... namen hab ich mir abgewöhnt weil man einfach zu viele nicht wirklich auf anhieb aussprechen kann... 

zum thema abkürzungen: ja die ham sich über die jahre halt eingebürgert und wenn sie richtig verwendet werden is auch eigentlich nicht viel gegen zu sagen... und ich musste letztens feststellen das ich in der sache auch sehr intolerant geworden bin... wer bestimmte abkürzungen net kennt is halt neu im game oder halt doch nen noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum thema items: /signed... meine güte was das für ein nerv is... letztens wollte ich mit meinem krieger kara random grp... gut mein krieger is nur blau equipt gewesen... aber naja das is kara...  und da kommen so leute die keinen plan von den bossen haben an und labern mich zu das ich mit krieger net mit könnte welch ich zu gimp equipt wäre... bin dann mit anderen char mit und musste feststellen: wer mir erzählt das ich gimp equipt bin und dann 2 mal an arumen whiped, der ist meiner anwesenheit nicht würdig *ggg*

also es gibt schon angewohnheiten die auf den servern sehr nervig sind und hin und wieder ein paar dinge die man ändern kann wenn man sich nur einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kala


----------



## Order (30. Januar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon Sehnsüchtig auf den Tag, an dem AoC erscheint... Und der Grund dafür liegt ohne zu übertreiben zu 90% bei der Community.



Ja aba ich bin mir so ziemlich sicha das e auch da wieder "Kiddies" gibt die sich das game trotzdem holn ... k ja es wird vielleiht ne altersbeschränkung geben (zumindest was ich von den pics her sah derweil) aba ich bin mir sicher das se AoC trotzdem irgendwie in die finger kriegen ... MMORPGS (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sind leider anfällig für sowas und man wird es denk ich au kaum ändern können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kiddies gehörn leider zum alltag dazu.

Und nen großes /SIGNED von mir auch ... besser kann man es net beschreiben die Situation die derweil auf vielen Servern stattfindet.

Ich bin auf dem Server Theradras und es kommt mindestens 1 mal am tag so nen geflame das du dir denkst das es bald ne schlägerei wegen dem gibt ... finde es einfach schade das die gute community langsam flötten geht, k mein server is nen PvP server wo man alles sagen kann was man will aba ich finde selbst da sollte man einen gewissen umgangston pflegen. bin aba zum glück in einer sehr angenehmen "erwachsenen" gilde. und Random grps gehen meistens auch auf dem server in ordnung, wobei ich azu sagen muss das ich es au imemr öfter erlebe das manche "streitlustig" in die grp gehn und sofort irgndwenn wergen irgendwas anmachen. Wer ist hier sonst noch von Theredras ? würd zu gern wissen wer noch mit mir bezüglich "meines" servers der meinung ist.

Zu allen anderen:

Verhaltet euch defensiv so gut ihr könnt oder versucht es diplomatisch oder lustig zu nehmen, wenn es euch aba zu viel wird hilft eh nur " Gruppe verlassen" button.


----------



## LethalDoze (30. Januar 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> /signed




wenn man der erste schreiber is  muss man nich quoten *patsch* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luanna (30. Januar 2008)

Ihr wisst gar nicht wie Idyllisch Darnassus sein kann wenn man den Handelschat wegknipst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Diskussionseröffner: ich gebe dir in deinen aussagen 100% zustimmung.


----------



## zificult (30. Januar 2008)

super schon wieder ein flamethread (=


----------



## Caliostra (30. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir ein 100% /signed. 

Leider ist der Verfall der Computerpreise und die Einführung der Flatpreise für DSL Verbindungen ein Mitgrund, das sich heutzutage Hinz und Kunz im Web bewegt, und auch solche Spiele heimsucht. Und solange Blizzard sich nicht selber an die aufgestellten Spielregeln hält (Namenskonventionen auf RP - Servern, Verhalten auf RP - Servern, etc.), solange wird es auch den vom Themenersteller sehr schön beschriebenen "Sittenverfall" weiterhin geben. 

Die von einigen Teilnehmern dieser Disskussionsrunde aufgestellte Idee, die Server zusätzlich noch nach Altersgruppen zu trennen, unterstütze ich nachdrücklich, wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, wie man es dann absichern kann, das wirklich nur die entsprechenden Altersgruppen auf den jeweiligen Servern sind. Und mir stellt sich dann noch die Frage, ob man damit absichern kann, das die Spieler nicht nur das biologische Alter, sondern auch das geistige Alter erreicht haben.


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die leute machen es sich auch unnotig selber schwer.

Ein Beispiel. Randomgruppe für ne Ini gebildet. Unser Heiler muss leider noch gehen bevor wir erst angefangen habe. Ein ander Spieler sagt "man ihr geht mir auf die nerven". Ein anderer reagiert halt, meiner Meinung nach, spassig darauf. Dieser Spieler wird sodann, von dem "Meckerer" aus der Gruppe entfernt.

Ich sehe mir das nicht länger mit an und entferne mich auch aus der Gruppe. 5 Minuten später finden wir zu zweit neue Spieler und schaffen die Instanz mit Leichtigkeit und ohne gemecker. Ich frage mich ob der "Meckerer" ebenfalls zum selben Zeitpunkt neue Spieler gefunden hat. Ich denke nicht.

Derjenige war vorher in meiner Friendlist. Ich habe ihn nun daraus entfernt. Ich glaube manche leute heben ab einem bestimmten Lvl ab und denken sie seien.. was weiß ich.


----------



## Theobald (30. Januar 2008)

Vorschlag an den TE, anderes Spiel mit anderer Community suchen. Dieses Verhalten ist mittlerweile Tagesordnung, und auf so gut wie jedem Server üblich.
Auch ich bin, trotz der Tatsache, das ich in einer erfolgreichen Raidgilde war, früher gern mal Randomgruppen in Instanzen gegangen, weil man dort immer mal wieder nette und gute Spieler getroffen hat.
Leider wurde das seit BC immer seltener, weswegen ich schon seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr spiele.

Aber du darfst nicht die 12-18 jährigen verantwortlich machen. Die schlimmste Gruppe ist in meinen Augen die der 18-22 jährigen, denn wenn ich eins in 2,5 Jahren WoW, Gilden- und Raidleitung gelernt habe, dann, das man speziell dieses Klientel am besten links liegen läßt.


----------



## Joib (30. Januar 2008)

Danke! Danke für diesen Lacher am Arbeitsplatz
Einfach nur großartig geschrieben und /signed


----------



## Tallys (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




/push *abersowasvon*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (30. Januar 2008)

@ TE 100% /signed.


----------



## Apex (30. Januar 2008)

naja ich schildere euch mal ein gespräch mit einem der spieler und mir.

spieler: wie teuer
ich: wiebitte was ?
spieler: wie teuer
ich: sorry bin nicht käuflich
spieler:mount
ich: meinst du wie teuer mein mount war ?
spieler: ja
ich: aso, sag des doch gleich 5000g fürs reiten + 200g für das mount
spieler: gibst du mir gold ?

naja ich habe das gespräch kurzerhand abgebrochen weil es mir einfach zu doof ist auf solch einer ebene ein gespräch zu führen.
ich halte mich auch nur noch sehr ungerne in den "alten" städten auf, da sowie ich vor dem ah oder vor der bank stehe werde ich dirket von lowis "angeschnort" bezüglich gold, instanz ziehen,ihre chars zu lvln und sonst fürn mist...


----------



## TuPaC_X (30. Januar 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> super schon wieder ein flamethread (=


wer flamt denn?


----------



## Mooseman (30. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss das es solche Leute bei WoW gibt, kann aber Dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen. 
Denn noch vor BC wurde mir klar das es mit zufälligen Gruppen anstrengend sein kann. Einige aus den Gruppen waren nett, die kamen auf meine Freundesliste andere landeten schon meist nach dem ersten Satz in Verbindung mit dem Namen auf der Ignore Liste. 

Meine Tips zum entspannten spielen:
PvE Server, Gilde mit Deiner Spielweise, ausblenden des Allgemein, Handels und Zonenchannels, auf gar keinen Fall mit zufälligen Leuten in eine Instanz. Sind 4 Leutchen aus der Gilde da, kann man mal einen zum testen mitnehmen. Ist der nett Freundesliste mit einem kurzen Kommentar woher Du ihn kennst, wenn er doof ist und auf die Ignoreliste.

Auf diese Art und Weise habe ich eine extrem nette Gilde gefunden, bin mit 2 anderen Gilden sehr gut befreundet und rege mich nach einer 2 Monatigen Pause aus anderen Gründen nicht mehr auf, weil diese Probleme nicht mehr auf meinem Bildschirm landen

Viel Spass!


----------



## Dariella (30. Januar 2008)

da wurde mir auch mal aus der Seele gesprochen...  

man kommt sich inGame schon vor wie in einer billigen Nachmittags-Talk-Show ( was die Inhalte und Sprache einiger Zeitgenossen anbelangt ).

frei nach der Formel:

Intelligenz des Sprechers ist umgekehrt proportional zur Anzahl der geistigen Ergüsse im Chat

Den Aspekt des Alters, kann ich nicht unterschreiben; mir sind auch schon über 25jährige mit solchen VerbalSpasmen im TS über den weg gelaufen. Die selbsterkorenen WoW-God-like-First-Try-Solo-High-End-Instanz-Clear-Ikonen mit SprachLegastenie gibt es wohl in jeder Altersgruppe.

hoffentlich ist die .ignore-List nicht auf ein Maximum beschränkt.


/signed & /push

Viele Grüße

Dariella


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2008)

ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das in solchen threads alle der selben meinung sind ?
da kann man ja fast meinen, es gibt solche "leute" gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (30. Januar 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Was du anprangerst ist leider nicht nur ingame so.
> Die zumeist jugendlichen Teilnehmer der Gesellschaft sind mittlerweile sehr verwahrlost.
> Woran das liegt ...weis ich nicht wirklich.
> Sicher ist ingame auch der Anteil von gescheiterten Existenzen mittlerweile sehr hoch geworden, kein Wunder bei mittlerweile über 10 Mio Kunden.
> ...




Ich kann dir sagen woran das zum Teil liegen könnte. Es mag zwar auch nur ein Vorurteil sein, aber in meinen Augen eines das man im Auge behalten sollte.

Schauen wir uns einmal Amerika an, schauen wir uns mal die vielen "Gangster" und deren Musikkultur und Lebenskultur an. Drogen, Sex, Autos, Frauen, "Ich bin der coolste, stärkste usw.". 
Vielen mag aufgefallen sein das diese Art von Szene hier in Deutschland ziemlich stark vorhanden ist. Schaut euch nur mal Berlin an oder Duisburg oder die vielen anderen Spädte und Orte an und das Soziale verhalten der Jugendlichen. 

Ich will nicht noch weiter ausholen, ich denke jeder der sich mal  Gedanken darüber gemacht hat und zusammenhänge begreift weiß wovon ich rede. 

Die Deutsche Jugendkultur geht den Bach runter. Und für mich ist diese Musikrichtung, dieses Gangstergehabe ziemlich daran beteiligt. 

Wenn ich mir meine Szene anschaue und die Leute die ich dort antreffe auf Feiern und Treffen, kann ich sagen das dort zum großten Teil niveauvolle Konfersation im fordergrund steht, verbunden mit feiern, tanzen usw.


Jeder sollte wert darauf legen wie er sich anderen gegenüber gibt und verhält. Ich tu es doch auch.



Auf dem Server Rexxar siehts auch nicht anders aus. Es interessiert einfach niemanden.. 
Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich mal jemanden Kennenlerne der auf einer Wellenlänge mit mir ist.



Grüße


----------



## Tordil (30. Januar 2008)

Hehe, als ich deinen Thread (ok, erstmal nur deinen Eingangspost :-)) gelesen hatte musste ich nicht nur grinsen, sonder stellenweise laut Lachen.

Ich selbst spiele auf einem PVP-Server auf Seiten der Allianz (Krag'Jin) - was ja an sich schon als die perfekte, klischebehaftete Kombination gilt.
Nur leider ist wie in jedem Klischee, hier ein Fünkchen Wahrheit versteckt.

Auch hier dominieren Sozial-Legastheniker und andere kognitive Grenzsegler.

Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für Bildungsdefizite, oder Krankheiten (Legasthenie, ADS) etc - aber wenn man den Handelschat, den BG-Chat oder ähnliches beobachtet, drängt sich einem die Vermutung auf, dass dies die neue Volkskrankheit ist (ich entschuldige mich hiermit förmlich bei ernsthaft betroffenen Personen. Ich möchte hier niemanden denunzieren)

Sicher hab auch ich nicht die Perfekte Rechtschreibung und Grammatikalisch habe ich als Franke sicher auch öfters Schwierigkeiten. Aber ich bemühe mich stets verständlich, inhaltlich korrekt und respektvoll zu schreiben. Wenn ich im Suche-Nach-Gruppe-Channel lese "lfm feral dudu oder fury tank - port steht, geht sofort los - buff-food bitte mitbringen" kräuseln sich meine Nackenhaare.

Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich dort mal was anderes lese wie z.B. "Benötigen noch einen Gefährten (Magier, o. Hexer) für das Bollwerk"



Das andere Übel (rücksichtloses, egozentrisches Verhalten) ist auf unserem Server auch sehr vertreten. Jeder will selber soviel Beute einsacken wie es geht - Rücksicht auf schlechter Ausgestattete Spieler, wird nicht genommen.


Dieser, und viele Andere Gründe, haben mich motiviert meine eigene Gilde als kleines "Eiland" zu Gründen.
Damit wenigstens DORT Respektvoller Umgang in vollen Deutschen Sätzen stattfinden kann :-)

Lg Arethor / Tordil


----------



## Elgabriel (30. Januar 2008)

/signed

Sehr gut beschrieben!

Tipp:

1. max. ein random in der Gruppe
2. das Ausblenden des /1 und /2 trägt ungemein zur entspannung bei!


----------



## NidhoeggrAM (30. Januar 2008)

Das is auch auf Onyxia so wie es der TE beschreibt.
Ich spiele nun seit gut über 2 Jahren auf Ony. Aber seit kürzestem tauchen immer mehr Leute auf deren Namen man noch nie gehört hat und pissen sich gegen alles und jeden auf. 

Das ist einfach erbärmlich...


----------



## Bonsay01 (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles korrekt ,es färbt sich so langsam auch auf andere Server ab ,bin 52 Jahre, habe beim spielen ein Heft mit Abkürzungen und Fremdwörtern aus der WoW Welt daneben liegen,manchmal ist die suche aber ohne Erfolg,da in der umgänglichen Sprachwelt manche Wörter gar nicht existieren. Antwortet man dann mit einem Fragezeichen, wird man also nobi oder doof hingestellt .Habe auf Grund dessen auch schon einige Tickets geschrieben, mit mäßigem Erfolg ,leider. Denjenigen, die nicht dazu Imstande sind sich vernünftig zu artikulieren oder den Server dazu Mißbrauchen Ihren Frust loszuwerden sollte man bei Einreichung eines Tickets 1 Woche den Account sperren. Denn so langsam nervt es wenn ich in eine Ini will und ich erst 3 -5 Gruppen ausprobieren muß bevor ich eine finde in der Deutsch oder Englisch gesprochen wird und man miteinander spielt und nicht gegeneinander und die Wörte verständlich sind. Sind doch nicht in den Slums von NY . Also Freunde, das ist ein Spiel und da wird " Normalerweise FAIRNISS" großgeschrieben.
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Trouble


----------



## Fröggi1 (30. Januar 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, das in solchen threads alle der selben meinung sind ?
> da kann man ja fast meinen, es gibt solche "leute" gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist aber auch nur so weil sich die, die sich angesprochen fühlen lieber raushalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sky4u (30. Januar 2008)

Naja nicht in in random Gruppen gibts die herben ich nenne es mal aussetzer *Ki-Aussetzer* was man in der PC sprache als fehler bezeichnet sondern auch im Handel's Chat oder Allgm.

Wenn mir das zuviel wird leave ich denn Channel. Ihr müßt mal gucken wie viele Gilden nur Member ab 25 aufnehmen. Es gibt ne gilde bei mir die nennt sich *Ü 30 Party* der Name sagt alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie es schon mal erwähnt wurde werden *Kiddis* nicht die bezeichnet die 12jahre alt sind sondern die die mit ihrem Kindischen verhalten den Channel zum Geflamme mutieren lassen. 

Zum glücke habe ich in randoms nie irgendwelche extreme negative Erfahrungen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Januar 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur so weil sich die, die sich angesprochen fühlen lieber raushalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder dass hier nicht lesen können, weils für sie ne "fremdsprache" ist *ggg*


----------



## walker20 (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: [...]


A M E N !

Das kann ich uneingeschränkt (und nicht nur für WoW) so unterschreiben.



> [...] Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



Selten hat es jemand mit vier Worten so präzise ausgedrückt!


----------



## Hulk² (30. Januar 2008)

IgnoreMore ftw


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Januar 2008)

Die Ausdrucksweise im Spiel läßt wirklich oft zu wünschen übrig. Diese zum Teil völlig unverständliche Mischung aus Fachchinesich und Kiddie-/Deppensprache... quasi ein Fachidiotisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich spiel wohl nicht regelmäßig genug (in 2 Jahren) um wirklich viel davon verstehen zu können, oder ich bin schon aus dem Alter raus.

Vor allem nervt mich aber dieses "Suche-nach-Gruppen" und "Gruppen"-Problem. Zum Teil ist es sehr schwer, außerhalb einer Gilde eine halbwegs vernünftige Gruppe zu finden.
Anfangs hab ich wirklich alle Instanzen gemacht, bis etwa Level 40/45 rum... danach hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr, immer wieder auf Suche nach normalen Leuten zu gehen, die nicht gleich sobald ihre Quests abgeschlossen waren die Gruppe verlassen hatten, Leute die auf ALLES Bedarf hatten, durchgerannt sind wie die Bekloppten ohne Rücksicht auf die restliche Gruppe, oder Typen, die der Meinung waren, nicht mit den anderen reden zu müssen. Also waren Instanzen und Gruppenquests für mich irgendwann durch.

Die Tage war ich nach ´ner Ewigkeit zum ersten Mal wieder... die erste kleine Instanz im Bollwerk.
1x Priester, 1x Jäger, 1x Hexer, 2x Vergelter-Pala.
Nach dem etwa 6. bis 8. Wipe deutete der Priester spontan an, daß er eigentlich keine Ahnung als Heiler hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... der Gedanke kam mir zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder... und er verließ die Gruppe weil er kein Bock mehr hatte. 
Der Gruppenführer kam dann auf die geniale Idee, einen Krieger einzuladen. Und da standen wir dann, eine Gruppe ohne vernünftigen Heiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf meine Frage, wer denn für die Heilung zuständig sein sollte meinte das Gruppenführer-Kiddie, einer der Palas (hatte ich erwähnt, daß wir Vergelter waren?) übernimmt das. Wir Palas ihm versucht zu erklären, daß Vergelter UNGLAUBLICH GUTE Heiler sind... Kind hat rumgezickt, einen Aufstand geprobt und uns schließlich aus der Gruppe geschmissen - kurz vor´m letzten Boss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also scheinbar hat sich in den letzten Monaten immer noch nicht wirklich viel geändert was das Gruppenspiel angeht (ich spiel übrigens auf Kindergarten-REXXAR) und irgendwie hat die Lust auf Instanzen wieder stark nachgelassen.


----------



## JosAngel (30. Januar 2008)

Es ist alles gesagt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/signed

Aus diesen und noch mehr Gründen gehe ich seit nun mehr fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr Random und unsere Guild besteht aus den "Oldies" von 17 Usern...
Gemütlichkeit, Smalltalk und Fun ftw...

Der Post von dir könnte extrem ins RL erweitert werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraskat (30. Januar 2008)

Hab da noch eine schöne Geschichte.

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit, ich hatte mir einen neuen Twink erstellt, fragte ein Krieger im /s : kann mir jemand sagen wie man Verkaufen kann???

Freut mich das es nach 3 jahren immer noch Neueinsteiger gibt.
Freundlich wie ich bin hab ich im Schritt für Schritt erklärt wie man Verkauft.

Inerhalb einer Woche folgten noch einige Fragen.
Ich habe immer versucht es ihm einfach zu erklären.

Er hatte es auch soweit gut verstanden...

Letzte Woche war ich dann in Duskwood auf dem Friedhof am Questen...
Kam eine Anfrage im Allgemeinchannel: Kann uns jemand helfen beim töten von Mor'Ladim.

Dachte mir so, bin ja auch grade, dann kannst ja auch mal mit anpacken...
In diesem Moment kam von meinem Wissbegierigem Kriegerfreund die Antort im Allgemeinchannel:

Nö, keiner...

Ok, Thema für mich durch... nun bekommt der Krieger auch keine Antworten mehr von mir...

Hilfe von anderen verlagen und dann so rumspamen... das sind die richtigen...


----------



## Gnorgh (30. Januar 2008)

@Threaderöffner

Ich kann dein Problem nachvollziehen, aber leider (oder eher zum Glück) nicht bestätigen. Ich muss sagen bei uns auf Gul'dan (ally) hat sich das soziale Niveau nicht wirklich verschlechtert. Allerdings ist auch der Altersdurchschnitt der Leute, die ich dort kennenlerne weit über 18. 

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt dank deines Posts meinen Server noch mehr zu schätzen. Danke! *g*


----------



## Sharkura (30. Januar 2008)

Ich muss dem Post absolut zustimmen! Es ist sehr ärgelich wenn bei so genannte Randomgruppen nach wenigen Minuten von div. Mitspielern verlassen werden weil sie den Quest haben oder einen raidtermin haben. Man hat aber auch schon Pizza machen müssen, oder ein Bad nehmen und es kam zu einer ungewollten Unterbrechung. Zudem ist es oft sehr schwierig überhaupt Leute zu finden die Lust und Interesse haben auf eine Instanz - entweder hat wohl jeder alles oder ist aus bereits genannten Gründen, siehe hier die Antworten, vielen die Lust vergangen sich wo an zu schließen. Desweiteren werden (fast) ausschließlich nur noch Heroic Gruppen gesucht, was den Leuten nicht hilft die weit von dieser Schwelle stehn!
Zu den Äußerungen in den div. Channels möchte ich mich erst gar nicht auslassen, ich habe da mitterweile nur ein Lächeln übrig! In (fast) jedem BG spielen nur (Maul) Helden, die alles besser wissen und und Ihre Großartige Spielerfahrung zum besten bringen. Da stelle ich mir nur die Frage warum dann zb das BG "Alteractal" oft zur Katastrophe, Chaos wird wird. Nach den genialen Textpassagen sollte man eigentlich jeden Durchgang gewinnen, ist aber eher das Gegenteil. Man legt den Schwerpunkt auf das Schreiben und anmachen von Irgendwelchen Leuten - ich persönlich spiele, denn um dieses geht es letztlich - Beweisen muss ich niemanden was, denn ich möchte eigentlich Spaß haben. Für Kritik, Tipps bin ich jederzeit offen und das sollte man doch grundsätzlich immer sein im Leben!

Meine Lösung zu dieser gesamten Geschichte war, eine eigene Gilde gegründet! Beitreten kann da jeder, egal wie alt - Es gibt einen Grundsatz/Grundregel und an die haben sich die Mitglieder zu halten. So ist ein gegenseitiges Helfen, wobei und wem auch immer, oberstes Gebot! Die Dialoge laufen ganz normal und Vernünftig, sollte es einen Ausreiser geben, fängt den die Gildengemeinschaft schon ein! So spricht sich ein "Ruf" schnell rum und erreicht auch hoffentlich viele andere WoW-Spieler außerhalb unserer Gilde! Eins ist doch Fakt, es gibt viele verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten, aber man sollte nie den Respekt untereinander verlieren und nicht den Inhalt des Spieles aus dem Auge verlieren!

Sharkura


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

naja alles hab ich nicht durch gelesen aber das ist mir gestern auch passiert mit meinem ally twink... (wollten grote gehen, hier hab ich im gruppen chat nix gesagt.... der eine ein hexer der ist neu gekommen und noch eine priesterin die sehr nett war mich beschützt hat )
"ey wir haben kein tank"
"doch klar shiva kann tanken ist auch so geskillt"
"joa klar palas können heilen und schaden machen und du sagst mir palas können noch tanken?"
"eigendlich heist es palas machen kein schaden"
"ich sehe hier kein krieger oder dudu"
"ein dudu bis so ca 25 lvl kann nicht so gut tanken"
"???? was sagst du da? direkt wen die bär haben können die gut tanken. du meinst woll dudus können nicht heilen"
"dudus und nicht heilen? joa ok dan willst mir noch sagen palas sind dd"
"sind die auch! noch nie ein pala gespielt noob? ein schutz pala versaut die palas nur den dan können die garnix"
"mach dan mal ein duell gegen shiva ich würde mit dir um 1g wetten das shiva gewinnt weil ich hab noch nie gesehen das jemand so mit einem pala um geht" (naja mit lvl22 ist das nix besonderes)
"halt die !§$"§!$"!$ mit so einem $%&$%& tank gehe ich nicht. und jetzt gehe ich besonders nicht weil ihr so §$%$ noobs seit" ...player kick
Ich" da hatte ich ja ein schlechten fang mit diesen hexer"
10 sec später flüstert er mich und die priesterin an mit &%§$% worten an

also wen ich das nicht...... "hustel" 
doof auch im bg
ich buff ein pala
Ich:"kannst mich auch buffen"
er: "schnautze"
ich: "ich hab nur gefragt ob ich ein buff bekomme"
er: "$%&%$& lass mich in ruhe du $%&$%& ich bin in einem bg du noob"

mir fallen keine worte mehr ein


----------



## Caveman1979 (30. Januar 2008)

Nun das Problem was du da schilderst ist wie du so schön sagt nicht neu!

Und da dieses Game ja immer mehr member gewinnt (toll) aber leider keine altersgrenze hat wird es nicht besser werden!

Du kannst dumm gelapper entgehn in dem du:

1 chat schließt 
2 deine ignoliste ins bodenlose wachsen läst
3 auf rollenspiel gehst (aber da komme erstmal klar das mitten im gefecht plötzlich die Gnome essen gehn oder orcs lieber was anderes verhaun)


Also läuft es wieder auf eine Antwort hinaus?   Es ist wie es ist!


Grüße : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wu-san (30. Januar 2008)

Das scheint auch so eine Richtung zu sein, in die es geht.

Kurze Storry:

Standen am Portstein von einer Instanz.
Randomgruppe.
Ein Jäger, bekennender Neuling wurde von uns aufgenommen und alle seine Fragen besonders von unserem erfahrenen Jäger geduldig beantwortet. So geht es ja auch.

Problem war nur, das unser erfahrener Jäger noch in Darnassus war und ein Level zu hoch zum Porten war.

Deshalb habe ich einen Hexenmeister organisiert, der für uns kurz Porten wollte.
Als der Hexer dann am Portsein stand und wir Ihm beim Porten unseres Jägers helfen wollten, fragte er "Wie Porte ich?"
Ok, noch ein Neuling, kein Problem wenn man es Ihm erklärt....
Was schreibt unser "unerfahrener, wissbegieriger" Jäger?
"Was'n das für'n Assi, der hat ja keinen Plan!"

Danach war ich so frei und habe ihn auf gnomengröße zurechtgestutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Frage:
Könnte es sein, dass die Defizite, Schwächen oder Lernfelder der hier im Threat diskutierten Fraktion. Derselbigen garnicht auffällt, da alle vieleicht ein zu hohes Selbstbild vor Augen haben?

LG,
Wu


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (30. Januar 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Und da dieses Game ja immer mehr member gewinnt (toll) aber leider keine altersgrenze hat wird es nicht besser werden!



wie meinst du das? also das zu viele "kiddys" kommen oder wie?
den eigendlich eher die älteren spieler finde ich haben so ein verhalten
z.b. meine alte gilde
die waren ja so "erwachsen" so das man nicht mal in wow ein schertz machen konnte

was ich nicht schlimm finde ist wen jemand kp hat aber was ich schlimm finde ist wen er kp hat und mit seinem "wissen" angibt oder sonst so was macht


----------



## Dragonblood1976 (30. Januar 2008)

So ich mag mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden, nachdem ich den ganzen Thread gelesen, tw. gelacht und geweint habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss sagen, dass ich das ganze Gespamme und Geflamme auf dem relativ neuen Rajaxx-Realm bisher noch nicht in eurem Maße festgestellt hab (liegt vielleicht dran dass ich mich derzeit seltener in den Hauptstädten aufhalte).

Jedoch kommen aber die Aktionen, Gruppen-Inv ohne vorhererige Anfrage immer häufiger vor. Die Frage erscheint meist hinterher, wenn man nicht darauf reagiert  "...komm Uld oder Zul, ok?" (bin noch im End-40er Bereich), oder die Portanfragen "... eh mach'ma Port muss OG" kein Bitte kein Danke, obwohl ich dazu gerne bereit bin, wenn ich auch entsprechend gefragt werde. Aber mit besagten WOW-Slang kann bei mir niemand ein Blumentopf gewinnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um hier nichts zu wiederholen, da, meines Erachtens,  bereits alles geschrieben wurde */signed*. 

Abschließend auch von mir der Hinweis: Geistige Tiefflieger und Sprachdilettanten kann man nicht am Alter festmachen. Ich habe selbst in der alten Gilde auf Ally-Seiten (Ysera) nette U14er kennengelernt, die mir als Ü30er und Neuling einiges an Spielweisen im Chat vermittelt haben (damals noch ohne TS) und man ist in Random-Groups nicht gleich als Noob hingestellt worden, wenn man mal falsch gepullt hat (verdammte TAB-Taste) und es in einem Whipe endete.

Greets Cymoril / Rajaxx

PS: Offtopic: Gibt es ne nette Horden-Gilde auf Rajaxx, die auch gerne Gelegenheitspieler ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Mage ) unter Lvl. 50 aufnimmt und nicht nur Hardcore-PVP-Inis-Gänger sucht. Meine Gilde ist derzeit am Auflösen und es gibt sie nur noch pro forma


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Januar 2008)

/Sign

Ab und an kommen solche Sprüche auch mal bei uns aufm Server durch, aber zum glück ist das noch 1/100.


----------



## DarkSaph (30. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
> gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
> Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
> manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
> Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!



Da stimm ich dir zu!


----------



## Hubautz (30. Januar 2008)

Nehmen wir mal den ganz alltäglichen Fall an, dass man nach einem Einkaufsbummel in der Fußgängerzone Lust auf ein Bier/eine Tasse Kaffee hat und sich zu diesem Behufe in die nächste Kneipe begibt.
OK- hier geht es schon los. Man geht nämlich in der Regel nicht in die nächste, sondern in seine Stammkneipe, wo man mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit Bekannte und/oder Freunde trifft.
Jetzt setzen wir aber einmal voraus, dass man sich in einer fremden Stadt befindet und einfach mal aufs Geratewohl das nächstbeste Lokal betritt. Hier bietet sich folgendes Bild: eine kleine Eckkneipe mit 4 Tischen, die alle bis auf einen Platz besetzt sind.
Am ersten Tisch sitzen 3 Rentner, die über die Kartoffelpreise von 1950 diskutieren.
Am zweiten sitzen 3 ca. 35-jährige Sozialpädagogen, die sich über mögliche Zusammenhänge zwischen dem Verfall moralischer Grundwerte, dem sehr wahrscheinlichen nichtvorhandesein Bielefelds und dem erstaunlichen Treibstoffverbrauch eines 2CVs  unterhalten.
Am dritten Tisch sitzen 3 etwa 20-jährige Jugendliche, die nach offensichtlich erheblichem Akoholgenuss ganz kurz davor sind, genau hier und genau jetzt die Größe ihrer Geschlechtsteile zu vergleichen
Am letzten Tisch wiederum findet man 3 13-jährige die ihrer Pubertät freien Lauf lassen indem sie sich mit Schimpfworten – zumeist aus dem Bereich der Sexual- oder Fäkalsprache – attackieren, in der stillen Hoffnung Tisch drei zu imponieren.

Wo setzt man sich nun dazu?
Will man denn wirklich noch ein Bier?

Und was, wenn man nun mit je einem Vertreter der Tischgesellschaften zusammen an einen 5er Tisch müsste?

Will man das wirklich?


----------



## Funke (30. Januar 2008)

/signed zu 100 %


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

> Gruppen-Inv ohne vorhererige Anfrage



Also ich finde hiergegen spricht nicht, wenn gerade jemand einen Mob killt, den man auch für ein Q braucht. Ich habe keine Zeit jemanden wg Gruppe zu fragen, wenn er gerade auf den Bossmob losgeht. Die meisten verstehen das auch und wenn das bei mir passiert, dann akzeptiere ich auch den Invite.

Anders läuft es, wenn ich gerade mitten in der Stadt rumlaufe oder es sich nicht um einen Bossmob handelt. Dann ist ein anwhispern angebracht.


----------



## Thedynamike (30. Januar 2008)

Mocor schrieb:


> Jeder der etwas schreibt,verfasst usw sollte in einer gewählten sprache korrekt sprechen und schreiben können.Mit Pauschalisierungen von wegen jeder unter 18 jahren schreibt oder spricht so, beweist ihr aber nur eure ach so ausgereifte Reife.



Und dieser Post von dir beweist das stereotype Bild.


----------



## Novaron (30. Januar 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.




wieso kommst du jetzt wieder mit kiddies?....Ich glaub nich dasnur die "kleinen" 12-15- jährigen sowas schreiben(also mit dem kauderwelsch da in instanzen was man nich entschlüsseln kann)
das mit dem gummibärchen hallo sagen...Das sind dann zwar die Kinder aber nur weil es solche Kleinkinde rgibt die einfach noch zu klen(vom verstand her)für das spiel sind muss man das doch nicht auf alle verallgemeinern oder??

zum thema:Stimmt das nervt mich auch..diese ganzen "coolen" Gangster mt ihrer"ghettosprache" aber ich spiel wow noch nich so lang und finde aber dass das schon imemr so war^^,,,kann früher vielleicht mal besser gewesen sein...
Ich hab mir mittlerweile dran gewöhnt...vielleicht gewöhnst du dich ja acu noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

Sry is jetzt etwas unrational aber waren/sind diese spieler bei euch auch aus gilden wie

-----BUSHIDOS G UNIT ROXXOOOR-----?

oder der gleichen? hrhrhr


----------



## Dragonblood1976 (30. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Also ich finde hiergegen spricht nicht, wenn gerade jemand einen Mob killt, den man auch für ein Q braucht. Ich habe keine Zeit jemanden wg Gruppe zu fragen, wenn er gerade auf den Bossmob losgeht. Die meisten verstehen das auch und wenn das bei mir passiert, dann akzeptiere ich auch den Invite.
> 
> Anders läuft es, wenn ich gerade mitten in der Stadt rumlaufe oder es sich nicht um einen Bossmob handelt. Dann ist ein anwhispern angebracht.




Ich hab meine obige Aussage zu unpräzise formuliert. 

Die INV's bezogen sich auf das in der Stadt "lümmeln" und dann den INV zu bekommen nur weil man auf gleichem Level ist. "Outdoor" und mitten im Gefecht spricht von meiner Seite auch nichts dagegen, da ist man ja gerade aktiv tätig (mehr oder weniger) und da bedarf es dann, im Regelfall, nicht vieler Worte.

Greets Cymoril


----------



## Scárfáce123 (30. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist es was ich meinte...ok sein threat ist inhaltlich echt doof aber wieso die rechtschreibprüfung?? bist du besser als die "kiddychatflamer" nur weil du statt sprüche wie kackboon zu benutzen ihn eben auf diese weise blosstellst?!
> Das ist unnötig unerwachsen und absolut fies...
> 
> PS: anbei findest du so viele rechtschreibfehler das du fußpilz an deinen sekreterinnenauge bekommst
> sry dafür


bloss stellen kann sie mich gar nicht dir werte sektretärinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abder danke


----------



## G@cko (30. Januar 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den ganz alltäglichen Fall an, dass man nach einem Einkaufsbummel in der Fußgängerzone Lust auf ein Bier/eine Tasse Kaffee hat und sich zu diesem Behufe in die nächste Kneipe begibt.
> OK- hier geht es schon los. Man geht nämlich in der Regel nicht in die nächste, sondern in seine Stammkneipe, wo man mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit Bekannte und/oder Freunde trifft.
> Jetzt setzen wir aber einmal voraus, dass man sich in einer fremden Stadt befindet und einfach mal aufs Geratewohl das nächstbeste Lokal betritt. Hier bietet sich folgendes Bild: eine kleine Eckkneipe mit 4 Tischen, die alle bis auf einen Platz besetzt sind.
> Am ersten Tisch sitzen 3 Rentner, die über die Kartoffelpreise von 1950 diskutieren.
> ...




also als erstes: /sign

als zweites: Natürlich gehe ich an den 5er Tisch. Warum ?? Nun erstens besteht diese Gesellschaft aus vielen Jahrgängen und zweitens heißt es nicht zwangsläufig das der 13 jährige in dieser Gruppe genau so ist wie in "seiner" Gruppe. Des weiteren denke ich kann es auch spaß machen. Einer dieser Gruppen gehörst du (und ich auch) an und sollte ich so lange suchen bis ich 4 aus meiner Gruppe finde....ne da gehe ich lieber auf Risiko und lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Januar 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> WoW ab 18 ist halt so ne' Sache ... dann könnte Blizz zusperren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir ham das thema erst neulich besprochen und sind zu volgendem ergebniss gekommen:








nein, nicht jeder unter 18 ist ein kiddie und nicht jeder über keiner... warscheinlich werden sich ewig leute über "kiddies" beschweren und sich dabei wie solche verhalten... trotzdem viel spaß euch noch allen


----------



## flightxzocker (30. Januar 2008)

Also leutz habt ihr schon mal ´´Guild Wars ´´ gespielt
Also mal ehrlich das niveau wird dort von stunde zu stunde schelchter

deswegen beschwert euch nicht so über die community in wow 
ich find sie ja ganz ok


----------



## Lunatiker (30. Januar 2008)

/sign

Ich sag nur: "Ey, bock auf bk hero? aber als tank only, so ne boonkin-schwuchtel nemen mir net mit."

Dazu: Ich bin Moonkin-Druide
Ein weiterer Kandidat für meine Ignorierliste.


----------



## Galadith (30. Januar 2008)

um es bei den worten von 70% der poster hier zu sagen:

/signed

kk, bis dann, danke, meine meinung!


----------



## Major R. B.-L. (30. Januar 2008)

ohja, ich glaube solche fälle gibt es auf jedem server, leider wohl gemerkt.
naja, so lange sie zahlen wird niemand etwas daran ändern und das bedaure ich, wow wird durch solche dinge auch zerstört und uninteressant gemacht.
wie gesagt, ignorieren und so wie ich es jedenfalls mache, nur mit gildenleuten oder guten bekannten unterwegs sein.
randoms sind die hölle!


----------



## Erothar (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist&#8230;
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern &#8211; und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme&#8230;
> ...






geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Es ist absolut schlimm.

naja ich mach mit meinen eingesessen leuten arena xD die sprechen zumindest unsere Sprache...

und da nervt mich dann auch keiner mit: Ich will das item und ich das und das und das.


----------



## Mompster (30. Januar 2008)

/target mausepaul
/bow
/agree
/targetassist mausepaul, wirken "unterschreiben"


----------



## Rhock (30. Januar 2008)

Ich kann dir da nur Recht geben.Bei uns auf dem Server kommt das auch immer häufiger vor.Mittlerweile suche ich mir schon keine Gruppen mehr,sondern Queste soweit es geht alleine oder nur noch mit Leuten,die ich schon kenne.Wobei das ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck des Spiels sein sollte.
Aber leider wirst du da nicht viel dran ändern können,da die Menschen oder Außerirdischen ^^ nicht so ganz verstehen,was man von ihnen will. =)
Also von daher bleib alles beim "alten" bzw. wird noch schlimmer.
Lieben Gruß Rhock


----------



## Lunatiker (30. Januar 2008)

Man hier geben dir soooo viele Recht, frage mich nur gerade, wo ihr immer alle seid, wenn ich gerade online bin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

doppelpost sorry


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

Dragonblood1976 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine obige Aussage zu unpräzise formuliert.
> 
> Die INV's bezogen sich auf das in der Stadt "lümmeln" und dann den INV zu bekommen nur weil man auf gleichem Level ist. "Outdoor" und mitten im Gefecht spricht von meiner Seite auch nichts dagegen, da ist man ja gerade aktiv tätig (mehr oder weniger) und da bedarf es dann, im Regelfall, nicht vieler Worte.
> 
> Greets Cymoril



Achso ja klar, da kann ich nur recht geben.


----------



## Jussyleinchen (30. Januar 2008)

/signed bis zu 80%

Es ist ja nicht nur das die soziale Niveau auf sehr vielen Servern unter NN liegt, sondern auch in den Foren. Jeder ist gegen jeden und überhaupt ist World of Warcraft ein Krieg den man nur gewinnen kann wenn man der Unfreundlichste/usw. ist.
Warum wurden wohl die ganzen Gruppenquests u.ä. so vereinfacht, das man sie allein bewältigen kann? Fragen   über Fragen...

Traurig. Sicher kann man verschiedene Meinungen haben, das ist ja auch so gedacht, aber andere deswegen gleich zu hassen, das ist einfach nur traurig.
Wie schon einige vor mir geschrieben haben: Kiddie ist nicht gleich Kiddie. Wenn du das verpauschalisierst bist du nicht besser als die "Kiddies". 
Ändern kann man es nicht. Man kann sich nur mit den Leuten zusammen setzen die genauso denken wie man selbst, abwarten, Tequila trinken und versuchen WoW einfach so zu genießen. Das schafft zwar immer mehr "kleinere Welten" und der Reiz der *MM*ORPGs schwindet aber was soll man machen?
Man wird ja sogar angemeckert wenn man drauf aufmerksam macht.

Das nur zum Thema zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen. 
Zum Thema "Verlust der Mutterpsrache kann ich nur sagen: klar man kann Rechtschreibfehler machen aber auch hier sollte man ein gewisses Niveau bewahren; und wenn dich jemand nicht versteht dann sagt man halt was man meint und fertig. Oh die weiß nicht was DW heißt was ein boon  /ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Manche Leute denken echt sie hätten die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gegessen.

In dem Sinne, noch ein schönes Spiel. Vielleicht denkt ja der eine oder andere mal drüber nach: es gibt genug Krieg und Leid auf der Welt dann habt wenigstens Spaß am Spiel. Denn dafür ist es da. Wenn ihr es mögt, euch anzumeckern, andere einfach nur so doof finden wollt und denkt das ihr einfach die mit der besten Meinung seid und alle andere mal überhaupt nix zu sagen haben: Werdet doch einfach Präsident eines großen Landes ! *hust hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder sucht euch einen anderen Platz in der Politik; da wird diskutieren sogar noch bezahlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /Ironie Ende.


----------



## David (30. Januar 2008)

Erstmal: Sehr schön formuliert.

Die Lösung oder zumindest der Schritt zur Besserung heißt: auf einen RP oder einen PvE Server abzischen, am besten RP-PvE, das ist schonmal ein gewaltiger "Idiotenfilter".

Gruß


----------



## Webo (30. Januar 2008)

Kann voll zustimmen. Kenne das nur zu gut.

Gruß

Webo


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

Wieso ist nach deiner Meinung ein PvE in dieser hinsicht besser als ein PVP?

Ist ne ernste Frage.


----------



## Jussyleinchen (30. Januar 2008)

David schrieb:


> Die Lösung oder zumindest der Schritt zur Besserung heißt: auf einen RP oder einen PvE Server abzischen, am besten RP-PvE, das ist schonmal ein gewaltiger "Idiotenfilter".



Schonmal auf der silbernen Hand gewesen? Nein? "Omfg RPler WAS GEHT DENN HIER ALTER". Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht immer im Handelschannel nach Gruppen suchen; dagegen gehen wir vor, aber so richtiges RP...das hab ich schon eine ganze eWile nicht gesehen. Auch auf einen sog. RP-Server bist du nicht sicher.

Aber einen "Idiotenfilter" kann und darf es nicht geben. Sowas ist herablassend, unpassend und sowieso nicht durchführbar.


----------



## computerblicker (30. Januar 2008)

Thread:
*/signed*

Hatte gehofft unter deinem Thread nur "/whine" etc zu sehen zu bekommen aber hey...ich bin positiv überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Worry (30. Januar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



Ich meine du hast ja recht, aber dieser Thread ist nur dazu da um der ganzen Welt zu zeigen, wie pseudo intelligent und leicht ironisch sarkastisch du dich ausdrücken kannst oder?


----------



## Lokibu (30. Januar 2008)

OT: Kann mir das mit signed noch schnell jemand erklären.. ich bin nicht so Forengebildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jussyleinchen (30. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> OT: Kann mir das mit signed noch schnell jemand erklären.. ich bin nicht so Forengebildet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das heißt im weiten Sinne: Ich stimme zu; ich bin deiner Meinung, du hast Recht.


----------



## Gothikor (30. Januar 2008)

Ich gebe dem Threadersteller auch recht. Aber ich lächle nur über die "Ey man, ich nuke alle um, das roxxort schon" Leute. Im TS hört man dann meist eine Stimme von einem 12 jährigen (nichts gegen die gibt auch Vernünftige) oder er hat kein Micro ^^ .

Zudem spiele ich soweit es geht mit Leuten von meiner Freundschaftsliste die ich im laufe der Jahre durch das spielen von WoW kennengelertn habe und auf die verlass ist, oder eben mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde für die das gleiche gilt.

Ab und an lernt man dann weitere Leute kennen die wieder von einem der Freundschaftsliste in eine Instanz oder Gruppenquest mitgebracht wurden oder die man so irgendwo durch die eine oder andere Quest kennen gelernt hat.

Das kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## Gothikor (30. Januar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> OT: Kann mir das mit signed noch schnell jemand erklären.. ich bin nicht so Forengebildet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das heisst soviel wie "Ich unterzeichne" somit gibt er dem Threadersteller recht bzw. hat etwa die gleiche Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

Gothikor


----------



## Caliostra (30. Januar 2008)

@ Loki:Signed => unterschreiben, also dem Themenersteller zustimmen. 

Wer den Themenersteller als Pseudointellektuellen "verunglimpft" scheint den Sinn des Themas nicht verstanden zu haben ...


----------



## Eydeteen (30. Januar 2008)

Jussyleinchen schrieb:


> Schonmal auf der silbernen Hand gewesen? Nein? "Omfg RPler WAS GEHT DENN HIER ALTER". Der einzige Unterschied liegt darin, dass die Leute nicht immer im Handelschannel nach Gruppen suchen; dagegen gehen wir vor, aber so richtiges RP...das hab ich schon eine ganze eWile nicht gesehen. Auch auf einen sog. RP-Server bist du nicht sicher.


Ja, auch auf der Silbernen Hand geht es mächtig bergab. Ich hab inzwischen angefangen regelmäßig Tickets gegen so tolle Namen wie "killahrabbit", "shadowmage" usw. zu schreiben, um zumindest einen Teil der Leute, die offensichtlich den falschen Server erwischt haben, wieder zu verscheuchen.


----------



## IamNotJesus (30. Januar 2008)

Amen sag ich mein/meine Bruder/Schwester!
/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (30. Januar 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> 1. lasst bitte mal die verallgemeinerung, dass ALLE minderjährigen spieler kiddies sin (bin selbst erst 15 un benehme mich definitiv nicht assozial)
> 2. mit dem rest bin ich absolut einverstanden



/signed


----------



## computerblicker (30. Januar 2008)

Worry schrieb:


> Ich meine du hast ja recht, aber dieser Thread ist nur dazu da um der ganzen Welt zu zeigen, wie pseudo intelligent und leicht ironisch sarkastisch du dich ausdrücken kannst oder?


Ich würd sagen er is dazu da um einfach mal aufzuzeigen wie sich manche Leute verhalten...und eben ob er mit der Meinung oder dem Eindruck alleine dasteht

Dein Thread hingegend stachelt ein wenig finde ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothikor (30. Januar 2008)

Lunatiker schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Ich sag nur: "Ey, bock auf bk hero? aber als tank only, so ne boonkin-schwuchtel nemen mir net mit."
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen ^^.

Ich bin Paladin und werde oft so angeschrieben?


_Tank oder Heal?_ ob ich Vergelter bin wird gar nicht gefragt und wenn ich zurückschreibe zB Vergelter kommt *nicht* _Nein, sorry suchen Tank oder Healer_ sondern entweder gar nichts oder eine blöde Bemerkung wie bei dir.

Naja so ist das halt.

lg

Gothikor


----------



## wlfbck (30. Januar 2008)

xD einfach nur geil, /signed sagt hier alles. aber ich habs dann halt gelöst, in dem ich mir ein tool zur erweiterung der ignorelist besorgt hab.


----------



## Izydriel (30. Januar 2008)

/signed in allen Belangen. 

Ich hab das Problem gelöst, indem ich mit WoW aufgehört habe. Schade drum, früher hats noch echt viel Spaß gemacht. Jetzt ist es einfach nicht mehr auszuhalten. Leider....

Mfg
Izy


----------



## Frank-414 (30. Januar 2008)

Spiele ebenfalls auf Tirion und kann dem Autor in allen Punkten (leider) nur beipflichten. Daher auch von mir:
/signed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gilder (31. Januar 2008)

ich kann euch da nur zustimmen, nur weil so kleine spasten mit größeren schreiben oder spielen, fühlen sie sich wie die größten, dabei merken sie gar net dass sie sich dabei total lächerlich machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (4. Februar 2008)

/push

Ich finde den Thread einfach zu wichtig, um ihn in vergessenheit geraten zu lassen.
Erst heute hatte ich wieder eine Situation wo ich an den Thread denken musste.


Grüße


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

Schon mal dran gedacht auf einen RP-Server zu wechseln ich selbst hab eine weile auf einem gespielt und hab eigentlich nur positive erfahrungen, außer mit trollen die dürfen bekifft schreiben in dem sinne *das dingo man


----------



## Barlyn (4. Februar 2008)

/push und /signed

Hab vor ner Zeit auch auf Tirion gespielt und es war grauenhaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deswegen bin ich nu auf nen andren Server... man merkt den Unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barcus (4. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> (Fundierte Rechtschreibschwäche+Pseudofachtermini)-Botschaft = Verständnis
> WAS, frage ich mal in die Runde, will der Verfasser mir mitteilen, WAS soll ich tun:
> 
> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“
> ...




/ signed Barcus

PS. aber kann mir denn bitte mal jemand die Übersetzung liefern :-)..


----------



## pandak1n (4. Februar 2008)

In solchen Situation wünscht man sich eine Alterskontrolle. Leider können wir auf eine Alterkontrolle lange warten, da Blizzard wohl kaum den Anteil "Kiddies" missen möchte.

Einen kleinen Rat kann ich Dir doch noch geben: Wenn Du der alten Schule der Rollenspiele nicht ganz abgeneigt bis, solltest vielleicht mal einen RP-Server antesten. Auch wenn es da nicht 100%ig mit der Spamfreien-Zone klappt, so ist erfahrungsgemäss der Chat einiges angenehmer zu lesen.

Und sprachlich wirst Du da bei deinen Fähigkeiten sowieso keine Probleme haben.

Einzig was mich an der ganzen Sache verwundert ist, wie können Eltern ihre Kinder, die sich kaum mit einem ganzen Satz ausdrücken können, Stunden vor dem Rechner verbringen lassen? Sowas ist doch grobfahrlässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Turican (4. Februar 2008)

Bei geringem Alter steigt die Chance dass du einen Idioten triffst.
Aber ich hatte selbst schon Leute in einer Gilde die Mitte 20 waren und im TS nur lol,rofl,kacknoob rausbrachten und durch WoW dauerhüpften.

D.h wer mit 14j ein Idiot ist,wird mit 25j kaum besser sein.

Eine Bitte an alle da draußen,laßt es im TS "lol,rofl" usw auszusprechen,dass ist einfach nur dämlich und macht einen krank.


----------



## Wu-san (4. Februar 2008)

Barcus schrieb:


> / signed Barcus
> 
> PS. aber kann mir denn bitte mal jemand die Übersetzung liefern :-)..




Wie wäre es, wenn Du den ganzen Threat liest? Da steht die Übersetzung in RP-tauglicher Form.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG,

Wu


----------



## ampas (4. Februar 2008)

einfach anpassen und dich genauso verhalten -> das nenn ich *soziales* verhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur so wirst dus auf dauer da aushalten, versuch dich in deren lage zu setzen! stell dir vor du hast einen 70er char, der schon alle anfangsinis durch hatte - er kennt sich da aus, wenn dann so einer kommt, der kein plan hat von der ini und sich dann alles 5 mal erklären lassen muss, und immernoch zu dumm ist, zu reagieren, kommt es schon mal zu solchen texten! weil es als selbstverständlich angesehen wird!


----------



## DaHums (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Das Problem nennt sich
> respektlosigkeit, intoleranz
> und egoismus.
> 
> ...




Was hat das denn damit zu tun, ob man Hausaufgaben macht oder nicht? Das ist keine Respektlosigkeit und auch kein Egoismus, das ist Faulheit. Im Alter von 14-17 (um den Dreh) ist man halt einfach faul und ich denke, da spreche ich auch für viele andere. 

~ Da kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen.

zum Rest: /signed


----------



## philiffm (4. Februar 2008)

/sign ich war auch sehr überrascht als ich die nachricht bekam das meine "ignore-liste" voll ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barcus (4. Februar 2008)

Wu-san schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Du den ganzen Threat liest? Da steht die Übersetzung in RP-tauglicher Form.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




From Stealthiness

sorry, gehöre zur arbeitenden Klasse, und so lang ist meine Mittagspause nicht um 18 Seiten zu lesen:-).

Aber danke für den Tip, weiss ich wenigstens wo ich die Antwort finde :-)


----------



## chz (4. Februar 2008)

klar es ist schade das nun auch wow "verkommt" aber so ist das in allen Spielen die man online spielen kann.Dann einfach aufzuhören bringt auch nix,warum sollte ich mir das Spiel durch so ein paar Idioten (Kiddies kann man nicht sagen hab genug ü18 Leute Mist reden hören) verderben lassen?

naja so far...
chz


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte schon mal ein ähnliches Thema eröffnet. Und was ist da wohl geschehen? Ja, es wurde geflamed was das Zeug hält. Solche Menschen gibt es immer und überall. Dagegen kann man leider nicht viel machen. Denn wenn man sich ärgert, gibt man denen zwangsläufig nur noch mehr Zunder um loszulegen!
Ich sage da nur, ignorieren und sich auf die schönen Dinge im WoW konzentrieren, denn sonst wird man hohl im Kopf. Vertrau auf das gute im Menschen und glaube fest daran, dass Du irgendwann mal auf Anhieb eine gute Gruppe findest und die Ini Deiner Wahl innerhalb kürzester zeit hinter Dich bringst ohne das einer einfach Bedarf klickt.

Ein kluger Mensch hat mal gesagt:" Man soll die Hoffnugn nie aufgeben..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne
LG Gwynny


----------



## Karzag (4. Februar 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Was du anprangerst ist leider nicht nur ingame so.
> Die zumeist jugendlichen Teilnehmer der Gesellschaft sind mittlerweile sehr verwahrlost.
> Woran das liegt ...weis ich nicht wirklich.
> Sicher ist ingame auch der Anteil von gescheiterten Existenzen mittlerweile sehr hoch geworden, kein Wunder bei mittlerweile über 10 Mio Kunden.
> ...




wirklich keine ahnung???  als ich so um die 12-16 war (ich wähle diese alterstufe mal aus weil sie auch ein grossteil der wow spieler ausmacht und in bezug auf die verwahrloste jugend..wenn sich jemand ausserhalb dieser altersgruppe angesprochen fühlt darf er sich gerne geistig dazudenken ) also nochmal als ich so etwa 12-16 jahre alt war hatte ich kein eigenen pc, und internet?? was zum teufel is internet , man hatte schon was davon gehört aber selber gesehen noch nie. also quasi ähnlich wie mit nessi und dem yeti. jedenfalls hatten wir zu dieser zeit (im folgenden *früher * genannt)  andere dinge im kopf als uns von der bunten medienindustrie berieseln zu lassen . wir waren den ganzen tag draussen und haben soziale kontakte geknüpft. einige werden sich jetzt wundern und sagen *das mache ich doch auch --- im chat per email oder messenger* aber ich meine richtige soziale kontakte so mit treffen reden  etc . aber eben real und nicht online. und wir hatten auch nicht so ein chatslang wie die kids heute  . der neffe meines kollegen redet den ganzen tag von gebasht geowned usw . und si elachen auch nicht mehr es wird gegrinst und lol gesagt.
und du fragst dich ernsthaft woher das kommt??
ich nicht.....


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Ich kann deiner Argumentation nur zustimmen, wobei ich sagen muss die
> Horden Seite ist noch erträglich...bei den Allies (warum nur?) ist der Überschuss der geistigen Tiefflieger doch deutlich höher.
> 
> Gruß
> Jaenkman



Woher beziehst du diese " Weisheit" ?
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

wlfbck schrieb:


> xD einfach nur geil, /signed sagt hier alles. aber ich habs dann halt gelöst, in dem ich mir ein tool zur erweiterung der ignorelist besorgt hab.



Wo gibt es das bitte posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Tolan


----------



## quilosa (4. Februar 2008)

@daHums - ist zwar etwas offtopic aber: keine hausaufgaben machen ist respektlos und egoistisch weil du eine dir gestellte aufgabe aus faulheit (wie du sagst) einfach nicht erfüllst, dafür provozierst du eventuelle diskussionen mit dem lehrer. diese kosten zeit und du hast dafür gesorgt dass unterrichtszeit verloren geht und sich der rest der klasse statt dessen mit dir befassen muss.


----------



## Karash1986 (4. Februar 2008)

/signed

aber da kannst nix gegen machen is halt wie im RL, da laufen auch immer mehr Volldeppen rum, die weder richtig reden können noch sich zu benehmen wissen. also gehts nich nur in wow bergab


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das Thema gut und den Eröffnungsbeitrag spitze!!!

Im allgemeinen ist es doch so: 

Mit Randomgroups muß man einfach glück haben.... gerade in höheren Leveln weiß man nie was einen erwartet..... manchmal fragt man sich wie es der eine oder andere überhaupt soweit geschafft hat..... naja..
Wobei ich aber bisher echt überwiegend glück hatte!!

Dafür gibt es Gilden!
Liebe Gildenanführer! Es ist nicht nur die Arbeit 10 Unterschriften zu suchen! Unternehmt was mit eurer Gilde!
Schaut wie sich die Einzelnen anstellen! 

Kurz um: GEHT MIT GUTEM BEISPIEL VORAN UND GEBT EUER WISSEN WEITER!! Gildenanführer haben Macht und mit Macht kommt Verantwortung!! Und....... baut jemand aus eurer Gilde mist, wirft es ein schlechtes Bild auf die Gilde!

Allgemein:
WOW ist ein Spiel das eigentlich das Sozialverhalten verstärken sollte, aber manche raffen das einfach nicht das ob INI oder Schlachtfeld der gewinnt, der das bessere Teamplay hat!

Warum immer die Jugendlichen mitgenannt werden?
Es gibt jüngere Spieler das sind Top-Gamer!! Und sie haben benehmen! Das vorweg! Allerdings fällt es mir des öfteren auf, dass ab und an mal ein Neuer in die Gilde kommt, macht nen Char und noch einen und noch einen... 

Erzählt was im Gildenchannel von: 
- Hey man ich hol mir gleich die Megageile Axt! (Lv 18)
- kann mich jemand zur Kriegshymnen schlucht bringen???? ich finds nicht!!!!!
- ich hasse Allis 

du stellst fest das er seid 5 min als einzigster den Gildenchannel zuspawnnt und es an der Zeit wird was zu tun!

Warum tut er das? Was will er?? Ich sag es euch! Dazu gehören! Er freut sich über das Game und will ein wenig mitreden DAZUGEHÖREN! Und das ist die Phase in dem man ihm gleich erklären sollte das kein 60iger aus der Scherbenwelt nach Ogrimmar rennt um ihn Händchenhaltend in an den Eingang der Kriegshymnenschlucht zu bringen. Das er erstmal seinen Char kennenlernen soll, die Gegend erkunden und der Gildenchannel überwiegen für Small-Talk genutzt wird und nicht als eine Art Tagebuch in dem man jede Aktion die man gerade durchgeführt hat akribisch und ausführlich dokumentiert!! REDET mit ihnen sagt ihnen das es unsportlich ist mit 50ig einen 20iger zu killen und manchmal ein "winken" als "ich hätte können aber ich  beweise Größe in dem ich es nicht getan habe!" besser ist!

Macht ihr das nicht, wird er irgendwann aus der Gilde fliegen oder gehen und zu den Spielern die ihr nicht haben wollt, einem Einzelgänger der nur auf seinen Vorteil bedacht ist und Lowies killt.....

Meine Vermutung woher das ganze rührt?

Ich hab mal gehört das Vorgesetzte immer mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen. Und da läuft schon in der Weltpolitik einiges falsch! Politiker geben heutzutage erstmal ne Stellungnahme ab wenn sie wissen wieviel die Öffentlichkeit tatsächlich weiß. Oder das schlimmste was ihnen passiert: sie treten zurück!

Es fehlt einfach an Vorbildsfunktionen im öffentlichen Leben! Zwischenzeitlich sind wir soweit das Jugendliche schon sagen: Kann ich doch nix dafür das ich verschlafen hab und zu spät bin. 
Oder sie rechnen die Strafe mit ein: Na und? Wenn ich erwischt werde gibt es höchstens.........

Ich persönlich wäre gegen Realms ab 18! Weil wir topp Leute in der Gilde haben die jünger sind!

Man kann nicht allen den richtigen Weg weisen, aber zumindestens denen eine Chance geben, aus denen was werden kann!! Ob InGame oder im wahren Leben! Wir sind ein Teil der Gesellschaft!

Scratcher


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2008)

an meinen vorposter:
danke!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
echt gut!
ich kenne das selber:
ich habe einem der als *noob* bezeichnet wurde vieles erklaert(sry,weiss nicht wie man das schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),z.b lootregeln und das man zuerst fragt befor man in die gruppe einladet,...u.s.v,und schon bald war er ein ganz *normaler*(soweit man wow-spieler als normal bezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )spieler^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn sich die Leute nicht mal an http://wow-europe.com/de/policy/roleplaying.html halten können, wie sollen sie bitte dann auf tieferschürfende Werte Rücksicht nehmen? Vergebliche Liebesmüh...


----------



## Deadlift (4. Februar 2008)

Ich helfe mit meinem Schami einer Kloster Gruppe aus, es droppt zu 90% Caster Stuff.

Kurz vor Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mage, Hexer und der Priester würfeln: Need

Als ich Zaghaft nachfragte: Erm wieso habt ihr Bedarf auf das Teil?

"Alter das Lila, hia kann ma gua verklopen, als ob du das nutzen würdest"
"Lol furz nicht rum kackb00n, du Mädchen brauchst son Teil eh nicht"
"Dasn tolles PvP Caster Item"
(Ja das ist O-Ton)

Der Paladin Tank und ich haben wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.

Aber jo ich hab neu in ner Gilde angefangen mit Leuten die ich alle persönlich kenne.
Da passiert mir sowas nichtmehr.


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

aufm syndikat, im heroic bereich, findet man ständug nur nette leute, die sich vernünftig ausdrücken und ihr klassen auch beherrschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darum geh ich seit paar wochen auch wieder random grps mit....lange nciht gemacht, entweder letzter zeit glück, oder die seltsamen roXX0r ^^11!kiddies sind auf andere server....


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Leute nicht mal an http://wow-europe.com/de/policy/roleplaying.html halten können, wie sollen sie bitte dann auf tieferschürfende Werte Rücksicht nehmen? Vergebliche Liebesmüh...



Ich warte nur darauf, dass irgendwann mal der folgende Satz kommt:

"Ey, was haste denn, so is das eben in MMOs, wenns dia net passt hier geh SP zocken du b00n!"

Wäre für WoWs Community passend:

1.) Kritik an WoW wird auf das gesamte Genre ausgeweitet und "da ist das eben so".
2.) Kritiker müssen auf der Stelle aufhören das Spiel zu spielen, da sie mit der Kritik Häresie am einzig wahren Gott Blizzard begehen und somit des "geilsten Spiels der Welt" nicht würdig sind.
3.) Jegliche Antwort muss in einem Flame abgefasst sein, der mindestens ein, lieber mehrere der folgenden Buchstabenkombinationen enthält: "OMG", "NOOB"/"BOON", "L2P", "MIMIMI", "WAYNE" (Varianten sind erlaubt)


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

hmmm...^^

OMG "einzig wahren Gott Blizzard" ist so,MIMIMI

_und_
WAYNE
.................... /sarkasm off

hehehe is doch ehschon so oder draco *kopfsschüttel*


----------



## Fallout (4. Februar 2008)

made my day.. 

sehr witzig geschrieben.. schade nur, dass es so real ist ; )

greets ^^


----------



## Eskay (4. Februar 2008)

Die Dummheit & der tod kennen kein alter.

Ich kenne 40 jährige die soviel im kopf ham wie 13 jährige und ich kenne 13 jährige mit denen man sich wunderbar & normal unterhalten kann.

Lösung:   server suchen wo es einem vom sozialen umfeld her gefällt.

Zum thema frektion:    hatt rein garnix mit horde oder ally zu tun

Spiele auf antonidas nen hordler und hab da keine probleme und spiele auf lothar nen mage & hab da keine probleme,   also demnach ^^


----------



## Lorazepam (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich hielte es für einen Klasse Beitrag seitens Blizz, eine Art IQ Test - bzw . sowas wie einen sprach gewandheits Test vor der Realmwahl einzuführen!

will so beispielsweise ein Jemand ein Realmbetreten, hat er vorher ein paar weltbewegende Themen per [x] [ ] zu beantworten und einen kurzen text, zur Politik oder sonstwas (weltbewegende Themen die jeder mensch, kennt der Fähig ist Normal zu denken und sich "normal" auszudrücken.

...somit werden die Server eingeteilt ...(auf eineigen sind dann die Fragen einfach etwas schwieriger) IQ ~30-60 ~50-80 etc....

is zwar nur ein Hirngespinst...aber lustig wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtgummi (4. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



aber sowas von /signed


----------



## NightCreat (4. Februar 2008)

"lfm tank für bota hero dann go"

ist eben ne allgemeine formulierung^^ sollte eigendlich jeder verstehen bei uns auf dem server kommt sowas zum glück nicht so oft vor nur das die meisten elite gilden nur noch leute ab 18 aufnehmen find ich blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin 16 und kann mich auch besser benehmen als leute die über 20sind^^ aber egal 50% der unter 15jährigen sind halt ich drücks mal so aus " lolig drauf"^^


----------



## Zaghstruk (4. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auf Proudmoore (Ally-Seite) auch relativ oft schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit "bohrr ey phattes 2h-schweat" und so weiter. Der Handelschat ist nicht auszuhalten, da werden sogar noch Chuck-Norris-Witze (JA, Chuck Norris Witze) gemacht. Trotz allem wäre es nach meinem Dafürhalten das Falsche, sich das Spiel von solchen Dingen verderben zu lassen. Ich fühle mich von WoW nämlich nach wie vor gut unterhalten.

Das hängt auch mit meinen Friends zusammen. In unserer Gilde bin ich mit 23 der Jüngste und der Umgang miteinander ist sehr gut. Das würde den Altersfaktor als Grund nahelegen. Doch damit greift man zu kurz, es gibt auch 10-jährige mit einer offensichtlich guten Kinderstube, die einem 50-jährigen fehlen kann. 

Machts wie im richtigen Leben: Verbringt eure Zeit mit euren Freunden, bleibt offen für neue Bekanntschaften und ignoriert die Tiefflieger.

Edith: Dieser Thread war mir mein erstes Posting wert!


----------



## Goldbrand (4. Februar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich war grad eben auch ma "en kack boon". ich habe die grppe geleavt weil ich echt genervt war. (sry noch ma an die Grupe nona entschuldigt sich).
> Wir waren ulda.- Endlich waren wir drin... ich prot pala 42 denk pullste ma immer son paar mehr kannst es ja und haben 2 heiler... ging gut. dann in den raum wos Zeptar gibt... zihe 8 mobs... Kireger herausverderungsruf->schon leichtes chaos...kommt einer der beidn priest und FEART! WTF!->tuasend adds-. ----> wipe
> ich meinte nur (so ungefähr) : WAS SOLTE DER FEAR!!! WTF
> 
> ...


 
/signed


----------



## celion (4. Februar 2008)

Hi,

sucht euch doch einen Rp server, da ist das Niveau auch ein bischen höher.
Ein wechsel auf andere Spiele wie Hdro oder War wird euch auch nicht wirklich was bringen.
Ausgerechnet War ist hauptsächlich auf PvP ausgelegt was gerade die jüngeren Spieler anspricht.

Rp server und das Spiel macht wieder Spaß und solche Namen wie arschrizze oder Milchkuh gehören der Vergangenheit an.

mfg


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Auf einen Rp Server sollte man aber nur gehen wenn man auch RP machen will.

Wechsel zu anderen Spielen bringt in der Tat was. Vergleiche mal z.B. die Everquest 2 mit der Wow Community (Achtung: Verallgemeinerung) - der Unterschied ist eklatant.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (4. Februar 2008)

Puuuuh... da muss ich ja auch mal meinen höchstpersönlichen Senf dazugeben...

Ich weiß nicht so ganz wo man eine Lösung für dieses Problem finden könnte - das Alter ist es nicht (nur), bei uns in der Gilde ist z.B. ein 16jähriger, der sich bald besser artikuliert als so manch erwachsenes Gildenmitglied. 
OK - man könnte aufhören zu spielen, aber diesen Erfolg möchte ich den paar nervenden Vollidioten einfach nicht gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur noch mit der Gilde wegzugehen ist an sich ne super Idee, allerdings ist meine Gilde relativ klein und z.Zt. auch nicht so wahnsinnig aktiv - wenn ich mal in Inzen will bin ich also auf Randomgruppen "angewiesen". Zum Glück hab ich da in letzter Zeit eine Menge positive Erlebnisse gehabt, aber es gibt eben auch immer wieder Runs wo man sich einfach nur ausgiebig ärgert. Z.B. ein - vorsichtig formuliert - noch sehr junger Mensch, der die gesamte Instanz über nur über seine Eltern am meckern war, wie sch*** es denn sei dass sie darauf bestehen würden, dass gemeinsam zu Abend gegessen wird. Oder jemand, dem ich gegen Mats ein paar Taschen schneidern wollte, von dem nur der Kommentar "komm bank og" kam - da frage ich mich einfach wo da die grundlegensten Erziehungsmaßnahmen gewesen sind...
Na ja, da ist das Problem allerdings wirklich nicht WoW an sich, sondern eher Erziehung / Allgemeinbildung etc.

Besonders spaßig fand ich es letztlich als ich einem Jäger mehrfach zu erklären versucht habe, wie die Botanika so funktioniert - ohne Ergebnis, er wusste ja alles besser - und dann, nachdem er unsere Gruppe verlassen musste weil wirklich gar nichts mehr ging und er anfing zu flamen etc. noch von ihm als Nazisau beschimpft wurde. Völlig ohne Zusammenhang. Ich finde wenn man schon Leute beleidigen will sollte man sich wenigstens passende Beleidigungen aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In passender Stimmung kann ich über solche Idioten lachen. Insgesamt gesehen macht es mir Sorgen. Allerdings irgendwie auch die Flames, die hier so auftauchen - Leute, achtet auf eure Ausdrucksweise, wahrt Respekt gegenüber euren Mitmenschen (Ok, gegenüber denen die es verdient haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und alles wird gut. Oder zumindest besser. Oder wenigstens macht man es selbst dann nicht genauso falsch wie die über die man sich aufregt.

So long...


----------



## m0rg0th (5. Februar 2008)

Tja, sowas gibts halt. Viel kann man dagegen nicht machen, wenn man nicht wirklich eine Art IQ Test bei der Realmwahl einführen will (und das halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich^^).
Auf meinem Server (Rexxar) gibt's immerhin noch recht viele Leute, die einigermassen gutes Deutsch sprechen (schreiben) und auf die man sich auch verlassen kann, wenn's drauf ankommt. Mit anderen versuche ich garnicht erst zu spielen - wenn es nicht daran liegt, dass sie das Spiel einfach überhaupt noch nicht verstehen hat es normalerweise eh keinen Sinn. Die spielen doch eh nur WoW, weil sie im RL keine Freunde finden.
Ich bin zwar auch erst 15, aber imo sollte man schon ein wenig früher gelernt haben, wie man mit anderen Menschen umgeht - irgendwann ist es echt zu spät ...


----------



## BaLR0g (5. Februar 2008)

> Ich selbst habe auch keine Lösung parat ! Sollte man alle diese Egomanen ignorieren ?



Damit hätte man wohl mehr als nur den halben Server auf der Ignore...


----------



## Shrukan (5. Februar 2008)

Ich kenns ich kenns -.- 
... leider.

Ich bin seit circa 2 Monaten wieder aktiv und was mir schon alles untergekommen ist in dieser Zeit, das hatte ich vorher in den 2 Jahren mal gar nicht erlebt Oo Oder vllt verdrängt je nachdem ^^

vor 3 Tagen: Gruppenquests mit Druide auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.

Frage einfach mal im Allgemeinen ob wer auch solche Quest zu erledigen hat, fanden sich welche wobei nicht alle die selben Quests hatten.

Schließlich waren wir am Ende: 1 Hexer, 1 Schattenpriester und 2 Druiden.

Der Hexer war die ganze Zeit durch nur auf seine Quests versiert, was mir irgendwie relativ egal war, weil unser Druide diese auch noch brauchte. Also war ich so nett und hab natürlich mitgeholfen, damit man zügig auch zu Quests kam, die ich besaß.

Nun hatten wir gewisse Quests erledigt, war nur noch ne Quest für mich offen. Als wir dann an diesen Riesen gewiped sind (waren bestimmt 4 ^^). 

"Hexer" verlässt die Gruppe.

Alle gucken erst mal Oo. 

In der Situation fühlte ich mich echt ver*rscht. Ich helfe dem lieben Hexer und am Ende kann man wohl was Resonanz erwarten? Naja am Ende haben wirs dann trotzdem geschafft...

Aber du sagst es solche Leute darf man gar nicht mehr ignorieren. Sollte sollte man sich vermerken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe so eine kleine Liste dafür gemacht ^^

Naja habe noch viele Geschichten, wie asozial sich viele Spieler verhalten...  Reiner Egoismus mehr ist das ja eigntl auch nicht. Und diese "Slang-Sprache" findet man auch im wahren Leben ^^

Hip-Hop: Bushido, Fler und wie die Deppen sonst heißen... ey jo krass alter cüz lan! Das sind Begriffe wenn ich die lese Oo omg. Und dann kommts dazu dass sie keinen deutschen Satz hinbekommen xD

DICKES /SIGNED !


----------



## Swizzi (5. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



/signed 100%


----------



## Littleheroe (5. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele auf Teldrassil. Dort ist es bisher eigentlich relativ ruhig geblieben. Es gab bisher keinen Fall, wo ich nicht nach maximal zweimaligem Durchlesen erkannt habe, um was es geht.
Wobei ich beim lesen des Textes (TE Beitrag) in Zusammenhang mit häufigem nutzen von "fachchinesischen" Begriffen auch ein wenig ins Nachdenken geraten bin, was mich selbst betrifft. Aber für mich ist das so lange in Ordnung, wie man versteht, was ich mit den Kürzeln, speziellen Emotes, usw. meine. Ich gebe auch immer wieder gerne Auskunft darüber, wenn jemand halt etwas nicht verstanden hat.

Zu guter letzt möchte ich nocheinmal erwähnen, dass man "Alter" nie mit "Reife" verwechseln, bzw. als gleiches ansehen sollte. So entstehen Vorurteile gegen die etwas jüngere Generation, in der vereinzelte Leute mehr Reife besitzen, als mancher, der das 20. Lebensjahr schon weit hinter sich gelassen hat.

Und noch ein paar Wörter zu der "Kiddy"-Flut nach Weihnachten:
Höchstwahrscheinlich wird ein Grossteil der Spieler, die sich fraglich verhalten eh in ein oder zwei Monaten wieder aufhören zu spielen, weil es ihnen entweder zu teuer ist, oder sie sich ein Spiel suchen, wo sie noch mehr Gleichgesinnte finden (CounterStrike?).

Ich bin 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Yagilius (5. Februar 2008)

/signed 

Du wirst solche Leute immer wieder treffen. Einmal habe ich jeden Ignoriert der mir auf den falschen Zeh getreten ist wie z.B als ich Gimp genannt wurde weil ich als Hexenmeister meinen Leerwandler in einem Duell geopfert habe, und somit hat sich meine Ignoreliste gefüllt bis sie nun endlich voll war ja richtig voll.
Da stand glaub ich "Sie können keinen weiteren Spieler mehr ignorieren". Als ich das sah überlegte ich mir was und gab all diesen Spielern eine Chance und habe einfach mal Spontan alle aus der Ignoreliste genommen und gehofft, dass mir soetwas nie wieder passiert. Es hat zum Teil funktioniert aber größtenteils wurde ich enttäuscht. Habe zurzeit nur einen einzigen Spieler auf Igno der auch richtig genervt hat.

Aber mal eine Geschichte.:

Als ich mit einer Randomgruppe Auchenaikrypta war mit meinem Krieger, lief der Run ziemlich gut bis zum 2 Boss. Vor dem 2.Boss wurde ich Grundlos einfach von dem Leader aus der Gruppe gekickt und er hat jemanden aus seiner Gilde dazugeholt weil der ein Item von dem Boss gebraucht hat. Als ich ihn anschreiben will warum er das getan hat steht "..... ignoriert Euch." und mir Schoss das Blut hinauf in den Kopf. Ich dachte mir was für ein ............................. ist der Typ. Na egal dann will ich einen anderen von der Gruppe anschreiben ".... ignoriert Euch." Na sag mir einer das es keine Kiddies gibt, als ich festgestellt habe, dass 3/5 Gildenmember waren leuchtete mir alles ein. Die haben mich nur ausgenutzt um bis zum 2. Boss zu kommen und dann den Gildenmember zu inviten. Oo.. Der andere Typ von der Gruppe entschuldigte sich für die Reaktion der anderen und verließ selbst die Gruppe. Danach habe ich mich beim Gildenmeister von denen gemeldet und die Sache geklärt, nun siehe da einen Tag später whispern mich die beiden an und meinen "Ja es tut uns Leid etc. etc. und das sie es nie wieder machen wollen und und und". Dachte mir warum macht ihr sowas "Ja ne sorry war keine Absicht hab einfach nicht mitgedacht und bin außerdem erst 14 bitte versteh das". Naja dachte ich mir, was solls immerhin weiß ich jetzt mit wem ich nie wieder in eine Instanz gehen werde. 


Ich habe mich bemüht sorgfältig und Übersichtlich zu schreiben, also wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten oder ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Ich bin selber 16 Jahre jung. ;D


----------



## SeRuM (5. Februar 2008)

also das mit dem ich brauch mausis hackebeil mach ich aber auch.
wenn ich etwas ganz dringend brauch sag ichs vorherr damit sowas geklärt ist.
Dann kommt es auch später nicht zu streitigkeiten einer leaved unsd so.


----------



## badhcatha (6. Februar 2008)

auf rp servern ist das besser? 
merke ich persönlich nichts davon...
channelmissbrauch von hinten bis vorne, 
geflame wo es nur geht, 
und wehe man kommt auf die idee etwas in rp nahe zubringen...
tötlicher fehler...
einen ordendliche ausdruckweise wird einen als defizit ausgelegt
-ey man was tips du du fürn mist?
-geh zu mami heulen
-wie du tankst net? bist du doof oder was?
alles recht anregende sprüche die zumindst über das geistige alter einen aufschluss geben, 
leider gibt es auf geistiger ebene keinen altersbeschränkung für wow....

ja randomgruppen.... 
mmm...
nein danke sag ich dazu die meiste zeit, obwohl darunter auch ein paar sehr gute sein können.


----------



## Trunks89 (6. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich würde beide augen zu machen und weiter gehen oder einfach abhauen ....kleinkinder eben 

hatte auch solche zu tun da halte ich mich mit ganicht auf .....kanst leider auch nix tun gegen wow ist eben auch für kinder leider .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja das waren noch zeiten wo net jjeder an pc durfte ....


----------



## streetzwei (6. Februar 2008)

bisher hatte ich glück vom "ganster-slang" blieb ich weitestgehend unberührt.....

das es sowas immer mal gibt ist klar ich ignoriere das einfach in inis ggeh ich eigentlich immer mit mehr oder weniger den gleichen Leuten und die sind top!

alle bleiben bis zum ende einer ini.

daher lautet mein tip -----> der server Die Aldor (RP)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(18 jahre)  


----> FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!


----------



## KICKASSEZ (6. Februar 2008)

mehr kann man nicht sagen, musst du auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine lösung gibts wahrscheinlich nicht.

/sign


----------



## streetzwei (6. Februar 2008)

unsere gilde (schwerter der allianz) ist eigentlich auch net wirklich eine rp gilde dennoch versuchen wir unseren membern das rp nahe zubringen.

und geht man auf die aldor nach sturmwind überall wird rp gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sicher in channels wird auch gespammt aber darüber seh ich und viele andere einfach hinweg


----------



## Long_Wolf (6. Februar 2008)

Es gibt wahrscheinlich wirklich nur die Lösung diese Leute zu schneiden oder sie zu ignorieren. Anders können die es doch gar nicht lernen...

Spätestens wenn sie 70 sind und versuchen zu raiden, werden sie ziemlich schnell merken wie weit sie mit dem Sozialverhalten kommen.

Ansonsten stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu : Füllt Freundes- und Ignore-Listen, sucht euch eine gute Gilde, dann habt ihr dieses Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## streetzwei (6. Februar 2008)

das meine ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (6. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist ja nicht nur bei WoW so sondern auch in ALLEN anderen Online Spielen (CS/BF/GW/etc) Ich meine wer hat bock aufn CS-War wo der Gegner nru rum flamed und dann einfahc abhaut und vom server ist. Klar ist es was anderes als wenn man mit solchen Leuten auch noch zusmamen spielt aber es suckt auch bei anderen games^^

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit freundlichkeit am weitesten kommt. Natürlich gibt es Leute, bei dnene hilft es einfach NIX weil man sie einfahc nicht versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es gibt durchaus auch situationen, in denen man mit freundlichkeit am weitesten kommt! Was auch ganz gut hilft ist einfach mal die konfrontation zu suchen und ihm seine Grenzen zu zeigen.

Eine perfekte Lösung gibt es nicht und die wird es nicht geben, bis diese Leute sozial werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Kinder der Sonne, regt euch nicht auf, die Antwort heisst: Loooveeee!     Peace!


----------



## SpamerElite (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe WoW Spieler.

Also der Text ist schon wirklich die Warheit.
Wobei ich hinzufügen möchte das ich selbst noch keine 18 sondern erst 16 Jahre meines Lebens erreicht habe.
Und grundsetzlich bin ich völlig deiner meinung wenn es dadrum geht eine Gruppe zufinden oder wenn man endlich eine hat die Ständigen angebereien wer wo schon alleine durch ist und gecleart hat.
Es wird immer ein paar geben die meinen Sie sind es aber bevor man solche aus der Gruppe schmeißt und wieder ewig ersatz suchen muss, denk ich mir, halte ich lieber mal meine Klappe und denk mir mein Teil.
Meine einzigste empfehlung hierzu ist spielt auf einen Rollenspiel Server wobei ich selbst auf Ambossar (PVE) Spiele.  An alle obercoolen die das hier gerade mal lesen, konzentriert euch doch einfach mal auf das Spielen in einer Gemeinschafft mit Freunden, neuen Freunden und bekanntschaften wozu WoW eigentlich meiner meinung da ist.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Arido (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

auf unserem "Rollenspielserver" wird es auch immer schlimmer. OK, mit dem Rollenspiel hat sich ja zu 90% erledigt, aber dieses niveaulose und asoziale Kommunikationsverhalten belastet mich schon. Ich vermeide es mittlerweile auch irgendwelchen Gruppen bezutreten, die ich nicht kenne. Da habe ich schon die unglaublichsten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich komme nur mit, wenn ich das Item bekomme! Uns wehe man macht etwas anders als sich ein oder zwei Grppenmitglieder das vorstellen (es muss je nicht gleich ein Fehler sein, der die Gruppe zurückwirft, nein es reicht schon wenn man statt links herum, rechtsh erum geht) 

Auch beispielhaft:
Hauptstadt - channel: Hier wird grundsätzlich auf /2 geschrieben. Selbst 2 Spieler, die sich gegenüberstehen und in einer Gruppe sind geben "/2" ein, um sich auszutauschen. 
Oder: man ließt "suche Magiestoff" Antwort: "Dann such doch!" oder "Ich hab nix" usw.   Hab die nen Clown geschluckt? Wie lustig ;-(((
Werden diese Leute von die "normalen" Gamer höflich darauf hingewiesen, geht die Post dann richtig ab. Was man dann lesen muss möchte ich hier nicht wiedergeben. 

Lösung: ???   ...keine Ahnung!  Aber alle auf die Ignorier-List? Ein wenig viel, find ich.

Naja, genug geheult! (Musste aber auch mal sein)


----------



## unforgotten (6. Februar 2008)

..dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so mancher wow-spieler scheint bei eintritt in die spielwelt einen "minus 80 prozent gehirn"-buff zu bekommen.

ich habe schon angst davor das dieser buff mich auch schon langsam befällt ... allerdings hab ich einen
extrem hohen abhärtungswert auf meine socken gezaubert , daher ist die wirkung noch recht abgeschwächt.
auch ich neige aber schon zum dauer-klein-schreiben, rechtschreibregel-verweigern und wow-slang abtriftung.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

daher schon jetzt die bitte um nachsicht falls das mein literarischer erguß sich hier als mangelhaft in umsetzung und ausdruckskraft erweist. ( oder in wow´isch: sry - hope k prob das dem txt ned so imba , k? )

für mich gibt es (leider) nur eine lösung: dauer-/dnd  ... also bitte nicht stören (oder do-not-disturb für alle englisch-fetischisten )  , konsequentes ignorieren aller 2-silbigen flüster-nachrichten, verzicht auf instanzen und solo-spiel durch selbstversorgung mit zweitcharakteren.

es gibt auch ausnahmen... meine gilde auf dem rp-pve server - liegt aber wohl eher am gehobenen altersdurchnitt (um die 30+), hier macht das spielen in der gruppe noch spass.

zusammenfassend: eine gute gilde finden und mit gleichgesinnten spielen, da gibt es kein loot-kampf und man hilft/ergänzt sich gegenseitig (berufe etc.)


----------



## Mc Charly (6. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



/signed

Da beginnt man einen neuen Twink und hat vor Level 10 schon die Ignor-List voll...


----------



## Paxter (6. Februar 2008)

grundsätzlich muß ich dem te voll und ganz zustimmen,aber an einer bestimmten altersgruppe würde ich dieses verhalten nicht festmachen.

bei uns in der gilde ist zwischen 14 und 50 alles vertreten und ich bin teilweise richtig überrascht was für einen guten umgangston und auch anständiges benehmen gerade die "kiddies" an den tag legen...mit dem alter hat diese verhalten jedenfalls recht wenig zu tun,eher mit dem sozialen umfeld in dem der spieler sich im rl (falls vorhanden) bewegt.

egal...wenn mich einer so doof von der seite anblubbert kommt er auf die igno-liste (ist mittlerweile länger als die friendlist) oder in ganz krassen fällen wird eben ein ticket geschrieben.
 random gruppen sind schon lange komplett gestrichen.entweder gildenintern oder mit freunden,und wenn das nicht klappt gehe ich lieber erz farmen anstatt mich über nen stoffie zu ärgern der bei platte bedarf macht weil angeblich sein twink das gebrauchen kann.

greets
Pax


----------



## Cazor (7. Februar 2008)

Der TE hat soo recht. Mir ist der Wow Spass durch die Egomanie und verlotterte Umgangsform inc Legasthenie gründlich vermiest. Und ich spiel auf nem RP Server. 
Handelschat vollspammen mit Gruppensuche auf die Art "Tank für Schlabby dann go" ist normal.

An alle die diesen Mist fabrizieren:

Ich bin Tank. Aber ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass ich auf so einen geistigen "dann go" Dünnschiß antworte? Wer glaubt ihr dass ihr seid? Der Mittelpunkt des Universums? 
Ganz arme Würstchen seid ihr. Und bleibt ihr auch. Denn auf diese Art werdet ihr immer auf der Suche bleiben und niemand wird euch (hoffentlich) helfen. 
Job fürs Leben dann go.

Geschichte von gestern:
Gehe von OG zum Zepp, meine Freundin erledigt noch was in OG. In Durotar fragt ein 11er Jäger im /1 ob jemand ne Tasche für ihn hätte. Meine Freundin hat grad noch welche, weil sie mal damit geskillt hat, das wusste ich. Kleiner Jäger tut mir leid, ich flüster meiner Freundin seinen Namen und sie whispert ihn an, dass sie Taschen hätte. 4 8er geschenkt. Er antwortet:" ja kannste mir geben. Bin Durotar da und da.... " Wie jetzt? Wer tut hier wem nen Gefallen? Das ganze ging dann noch weiter so und Taschen sucht er heute noch. So ein Idiot. Wohl zu faul zum Umloggen um sich welche von seinem Main zu besorgen. Ein Main war das nicht und fremde Twinks unterstütz ich nicht. Die sind unverschämt wie man sieht. Das Ende der Geschichte: meine Freundin zu ihm:" Wenn du die Taschen hättest haben wollen, wär ein bitte angebracht gewesen." Er: "was hast du für ein bitte" ende ignore Egomane


----------



## naked92 (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
> gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
> Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
> manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
> Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!




/sign
/push
/sticky

xD


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. Februar 2008)

An den Verfasser!

Ich lese das Tehma und deine Meinung und sehe mich plötzlich genau vor so einer Situation.

Du hast genau das nieder geschrieben was leider jeden Tag bei mir zutrifft:

Endweder solch unklare und myst. Worte oder unfreundliche Bettelei!

es sollte vieleicht doch das Alter etwas nach oben geschraubt werden!

Den mal im ernst glaubt Blizz das solche Leute im stande sind mal die regeln zulesen oder zuverstehn?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacLag (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Erst einmal mitfühlende Grüße an einen "Leidensgenossen", dessen Erfahrungen in den meisten Punkten auch
meinen entsprechen. Nur ist das nicht nur in WoW so, sondern in allen anderen Spielen, im Prinzip überall im
Internet, wenn man sich einmal durch die Foren, vor allem auch dieses hier liest. Denn wenn ich das hier oft
so lese wundert mich überhaupt nicht mehr, warum z.B. auf "unserem" Realmpool die Allianz seit Monaten
vollkommen unfähig scheint ein Alteractal zu gewinnen UND dabei auch noch ordentlich Ehre zu machen, oder
wieso die meisten Random-Gruppen Himmelfahrtskommandos gleichen, vor allem in heroischen Instanzen.

Dass Leute abhauen, wenn sie eine Quest erledigt oder das gewünschte Item haben, war leider schon immer
so. Mit denen spielt man dann halt nie wieder und je länger sie das so treiben umso mehr spielen sie sich
selbst ins Abseits. Ich war letztens doch ziemlich erstaunt als ein Magier am Ende von Mechanar heroisch
"Bedarf" auf die epischen Priesterschuhe gewürfelt hat. Seine Begründung: "son crap trägt doch auch jeder
Hexer" .... Ein paar Tage später wollte er meinen Priester in seine Gilde holen ... ahem ... /ignore

Natürlich gibt es auch eine Menge Mitspieler die sich selbst über Items definieren und manchen Leuten aus
s.g. Elite-Gilden haftet eine gewisse Arroganz an, die genauso wenig angebracht ist wie andere asoziale
(bitte mal bei WIKIPEDIA nachschauen was asozial überhaupt bedeutet!!!) Verhaltensweisen.

Aber genug des "whinens" (auch so ein schwachsinniger Ausdruck, der gerne gebraucht wird). Ich versuche
mich, real oder im virtuellen Leben, immer fair ALLEN gegenüber zu verhalten, nur wird einem das oft nicht
gerade leicht gemacht. Wenn mich jemand nett fragt helfe ich gerne, aber ich merke mir auch Leute die sich
daneben benehmen.

herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Screz (7. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



Der Satz ist einfach nur toll. Ich habe gerade alles ander als genug Zeit den ganzen Thread durchzulesen da ich nur ne kurze Arbeitspause habe, aber allein dieser Satz hat mir den Tag versüsst. Danke!
Was allerdings eigenartig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass es mir auch erst seit Herbst --> Weihnachten so geht. Davor war es einigermassen erträglich, vermutlich aber nur weil ich alles mit der Gilde gemacht habe.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Mir ist wieder die Freundlichkeit in Person erschienen:

Ich spiele gerade in Tanaris und muss in der Piratenbuch irgendwelche Kisten finden. Also frage ich im Channel nach ob jemand weiß wo ich die dort finde.

A: Es gibt hier nicht soviele Piratenbuchten.
Ich: Ja ok da du nicht helfen kannst gilt meine Frage immer noch
B: Du musst da und da hin und ganz oben...
Ich: Ok Danke

Wenn die Leute nicht helfen können bzw. nich wollen, wieso antworten die dann? Ich kapiere das manchmal nicht.

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, je höher das Level steigt, desto schlimmer werden manche. Ich hatte einen in der Freundesliste, weil das am Anfang ja gut funktioniert hat. Allerdings ab LVL war derjenige in einer Gruppe gar nicht mehr auszuhalten...also raus aus der Friendliste.


----------



## Durgrash (7. Februar 2008)

Nun denn, da ich mit meinem Hunter nun schon lange 70 binist dieser für Raids reserviert und man sieht ihn höchsten noch in Gildeninternen Grp durch Inis ziehen, doch neulich erreichte mein Pala LvL 58 und begab sich in die Scherbenwelt ...

Als er dann LvL 60 erreichte fing ich an Gruppen für das Bollwerk/Blutkessel zu suchen --> Doch: Tadaa selbst in einem LvL Bereich von über (!) 60 tummeln sich entweder geistig geblendete (wofür die betreffenden meistens doch nix können) oder Personen die es doch tatsächich schaffen Sätze wie: 

"SUCHEN NOCH HEAL FÜR BOLLWERK" 

zu schreiben. Lässtig ist hier der Fakt, dass der Allgemeinchat zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zugespammt war und ein nüchternes "Wir suchen noch einen Heiler für Bollwerk, dann go" doch mehr genützt hätte. 

Nun bekam ich von dieser Person einen Whisper ("Willste Mit?" - " ja ich muss mir aber noch fixn n heilkolben besorgen..." - "ok") 

Ich betrat die Ini und sofort ohne das man mal seine Segen auf die Grp hätte sprechen können war der Schurke in die ersten Mobs gelaufen, der Tank hielt keine Agggro und stellte wieder einmal fest ..mit dem Pala, kannste GrpHeal vergessen! Nach 2 weiteren Derartigen Grp. Reichte es nicht nur mir sondern auch dem Hexenmeister und dem Schamanen was mich dazu bewog auch aus dieser Idiotengrp zu verschwinden.



Dementsprechendes bin ichzwar aus Lowlevel Inis gewohnt (Das ist nicht schlimm, weil jeder anfangen und lernen muss zu tanken etc.) Aber das es so extrem in Berichen über 60 hätte ich nicht gedacht.



MfG Durgi


----------



## Latrisha (7. Februar 2008)

Naja auf Azshara hab ich die Hoffnug eh aufgegeben das sich da mal was bessert. Man bedenke das auf dem Realm auf Allianz Seite n paar Kinder einen Channel gegründet haben. Die meisten auf dem Server wissen das denk ich nicht das der lfg 5 ein privater Channel ist. Nun vorgestern Abend ca 24 uhr: Spieler .... wurde von... verbannt. Die Verbannung von Spieler... wurde von .. aufgehoben. Die Moderationsprivilegien wurden an ... vergeben. und so weiter. Was ich mich da fragte war : Müssen die ned langsam ins Bett? Ich hab in dem Chan eh ned mehr viel zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiss ned aber ich glaub 90% meiner Chars sind gebannt seit Wochen. Weil mich Kommentare von Seiten der Moderatoren des Channels einfach zu arg genervt haben. Hab dann einfach ma zur Revolution aufgerufen um den Channel zu boikotieren. Und BAM Spieler Lisha wurde von ... verbannt. 
An nem anderen schönen Abend hab ich mit meinem Jäger ne Gruppe für Maraudon gesucht. Relativ schnell kamen ein paar Kumpels zusammen doch der Tank efhlte noch. (die fehlen eh immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich also im lfg5 (da das der einzige Chan is wo überhaupt jemand mit liest) lf maura Tank dann go. dann wispert mich einer an geh aus Gruppe! Ich: ?? was? warum wieso weshalb? *überlegwasdasjetztwiedersoll* dann kam ich drauf... omg.... grummel also erklären wirs ihm ma... "ich bin kein Tank ich suche einen sry." Er: eh hör auf zu labern.
wtf nochma wie bitte WAS?? ich mein he lf Maura Tank dann go heisst doch das ich nen tank SUCHE... und ich mein ich habs ihm ja nett erklärt... und dann sowas. *grummel*

Solche Oberprofis gibts auch genug bei uns. "mit der Skillung heilst du ned mal nen Baum" gut ich sehe das nicht gerade als POSITIVE Kritik an sondern eher als dummen Spruch den der, welcher ihn gebracht hat sicher total zum Schiessen fand... Nun ich fand den ned so witzig und hab dann einfach kurzer Hand nix mehr geheilt was dazu führte das er dann doch merkte das es ohne heal schlechter geht als mit nem schlechten Heiler der sich anstrengt.
Das ist sowieso das was mir an dem Verhalten der Spieler am meisten auf die Nerven geht. Skillung angucken sofort sein Maul rein hängen und dann einfach alles besser wissen. Equipt angucken und OH MEIN GOTT ja ich hab noch 2 Teile die ned Epic sind .... Nein wie schrecklich. So macht das alles einfach keinen Spass mehr. das is ein Spiel kein Konkurrenzkampf. Dachte ich jedenfalls. Schade das sich das alles so entwickelt das man sogar schon gefragt wird ob man ein twink is oder ob das eq echt so mies is. Weiss nich aber.... Das kanns i wie ned sein. Ich mag die Grafik mag die Gegenden mag die Charakter finde Herausforderungen super aber wenns solche Züge annimmt dann reichts.

*wink*
Lisha
und sry für die Fehler... btw bin selber erst in einem Monat 18 und aus der Schweiz daher das eher dürftige Hochdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Major Toht (7. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



/megasign

Nachdem sich mein Lachanfall gerade wieder so halbwegs gelegt hat, möchte ich auch gern noch ein wenig zum Besten geben. Ich gestehe, dass ich eine Art "Fetisch" für Rechschreibung und Grammatik habe. Sicherlich mache ich auch hier und da mal einen Fehler, aber ich arbeite in einer Branche, in der diese Dinge extremst wichtig sind.

Auch auf meinem Server "Rexxar" spitzt sich die Situation immer mehr zu und ich wünsche mir schon seit langem eine längere Ignore-Liste.

Ihr könnt Euch sicherlich vorstellen, dass ich - was Rechtschreibung und Grammatik angeht - bei WoW in vielen vielen Fällen natürlich komplett falsch sein müsste und manchmal - das gebe ich zu - habe ich durchaus auch das Gefühl, dass die Freiheiten der neuen Rechtschreibung ein wenig zu weit ausgelegt werden...:-) 

Neulich im Allgemeinen Channel zum Beispiel: "Kan mih jmd nach Sathraf potten?"

 - Stille - 

Ein anderer Spieler daraufhin: "OMG, LOL, noch nie habe ich Shattrath so falsch geschrieben gesehen!".

Das war ja auch noch recht amüsant, aber was ich ein Mal in einer Instanz erlebt habe - und Gott sei Dank und genau ein Mal...

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich das ganze in meinem entsprechenden Blog in meinem Buffed-Profil nachlesen...das war echt..."H4rDc0rE"! :-D


----------



## xfile666 (7. Februar 2008)

;-)))

HIHI, also jetzt meldet sich mal die ältere Generation zu Wort. (In diesem Falle über 30 Jahre jung).

Erst mal habt Ihr natürlich recht, dass der Umgang und das asoziale Verhalten auf den Servern steigt. Dies hat aber in der Tat nichts mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun, sondern spiegelt unser gesellschaftliches Problem wieder. Ich finde unsere Politiker sollten sich das mal anschauen, damit sie sich ein Bild darüber machen können, was uns in Zukunft erwartet.

Nun zum Alter. Natürlich sind die meisten denen es an sozialer Kompetenz mangelt, Kids. Zum ersten liegt es an der Lebenserfahrung und zum zweiten an der Tatsache, dass die meisten Jungs und Mädels über 25 lieber gegenseitig an sich spielen, als an und mit WOW. Aber dies ist ein anderes Thema. ;-)

Ein Tipp, wie es auch schon einige vorher empfohlen hatten.
Einfach Spinner ignorieren, wenn es sein muss, auch mal ein Ego Trip fahren, und versuchen sein Spiel mit netten Leuten zu spielen oder mal ne zeit alleine. Ich habe super nette Leute kennen gelernt. Obwohl wir nun 11 LVL auseinander sind, grüßen wir uns und beschenken uns, wenn einer mal was über hat. 
Ansonsten habe ich einen netten Spielpartner gefunden. Wir leveln stressfrei und haben jede Menge Spaß. Wenn es mal in eine Gruppe geht, was mir im Moment persönlichen keinen Spaß macht, dann nur zu zweit. Wenn es ne Chaotische Gruppe ist, wir auf nette weise versucht das Ganze noch zu zivilisieren, gelingt dies nicht, dann nett cu und viel Spaß noch. 
So geht’s auch und ist stressfreier.

Ich denke wenn man anderen nett begegnet, dann kommt auch meist etwas nettes zurück, zumindest bei denen die Hirn haben und nachdenken können. Aber ich denke es kommt eben auch auf den Server an. Ich behaupte auf einem guten Server zu sein. Ich habe keinen einzigen Eintrag in meiner Ignore Liste. Soweit ist es bisher nie gekommen.
Die einzigen die mich richtig ärgern sind Alis. ;-)

Zum Thema Server über 18? 
Fände ich ne klasse Idee. Mann könnte dann auch lustige Sachen  einbauen, die unter den Jugendschutz fallen...;-)))

Tja und zum Schluss zum Thema Rechtschreibung.....
Würde ich an meinem Arbeitsplatz eine Rechtschreibung hinlegen wie in WOW, würde ich arge Probleme bekommen.

Das sieht dann schon mal so aus----- dass ihd an schon manklam so au.;-)

Arbeite aber daran. werde sowieso bald auf Sprache umstellen, die meisten erwachsenen Gruppen spielen mit Sprache.
Irgend jemand hatte sich aufgeregt, dass viele die Kürzel nicht kennen, geht mir ebenso. Bin erst seit Weihnachten im Spiel und hatte mich natürlich gefragt, was crap ist oder buff usw. ;-)) Obwohl ich damals schon DAOC gespielt hatte...Ist wohl das Alter. Aber zum Glück kann man ja alles lernen.

Viel Spaß noch und man sieht sich gewiss im Spiel, irgendwann und irgendwo..;-)))


----------



## Ishanty (7. Februar 2008)

Ja muss euch allen recht geben aber ihr habt garkeinen Plan was handelschannel gespame bedeutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ihr müsst ma auf Destromath kommen da isses echt übel was die themem so angeht....man schafft es innerhalb von 10 Sekunden ein völlig banales thema zu erfinden wo auf einma der gesamte server was mitzureden hatt !


Z.B man sagt "Man! Die letze Mathe Arbeit war übel...." BUMM regt sich aufeinmal der gesamte server drüber auf das die Arbeit so schwer war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <---dazu sag ich nur habs getestet....

Meine Persönliche Meinung ist 4-5 Server nur mit Personalausweis Nummer für Ü18ner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Andro


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Ahja.. aprobo (schreibt man das so?) über 30..

Ich bin jetzt in einer Gilde, welche hauptsächlich aus Leuten über 30 besteht. Denke ich mal, so war jedenfalls der Werbespruch. Auf jeden Fall ist der Umgang miteinander hammermäßig. Gut die anderen kennen sich schon ewig, aber ich als Neuling in der Gilde wurde auch entsprechend gut behandelt. Ich empfehle jeden ruhig mal etwas länger nach einer Gilde zu suchen und nicht in die erstbeste reingehen. 

Ich selbst habe mit Gruppen unterschiedliche Erfahrungen und wenn mich einer direkt fragt ob ich in eine Ini mitgehe, dann mache ich das auch meistens. Häufig stellt sich heraus, dass die Gruppen die direkt fragen besser miteinander auskommen, als die Gruppen die in den Channel rumschreien.

Meine Ignorliste ist fast leer, weil ich hauptsächlich Leute ignoriere, die mich direkt anpöppeln. Das kam bisher nie vor. Die zweite Gruppe die ich ignoriere sind die Spammer, die 50x hintereinander das gleiche in den Channel schreiben.

Ich empfehle immer, wenn man von jemanden nicht die Antwort bekommt die man sich wünscht, einfach überlesen. Siehe meinen Beitrag oben.


----------



## Latrisha (7. Februar 2008)

ahja noch was... Man geht Kara mit der Gilde (super Gilde die ich ned missen möchte) hat jedoch einen dd zu wenig und nimmt nen Random von ner recht bekannten Gilde aufm Server mit. Der geht als Shadow Priester mit und beim prinz würfelt er mir den Heiler Kolben weg mit der Erklärung das er sonst als Healer agiert und da nur den Gladikolben besitzt... Ich hab noch den Essenzfokusierer.... Hatte also First need.... Ganz klar sogar. Fand ich auch ned grad so arg lustig...
Und dann noch das: Twinks in Maraudon
Pala: eh Leute macht hinne man ich hab ne Gruppe für ZF muss da hin die warten...
lol??? nc und so...
*wink*
Lisha


----------



## xfile666 (7. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ahja.. aprobo (schreibt man das so?) über 30..
> 
> Ich bin jetzt in einer Gilde, welche hauptsächlich aus Leuten über 30 besteht. Denke ich mal, so war jedenfalls der Werbespruch. Auf jeden Fall ist der Umgang miteinander hammermäßig. Gut die anderen kennen sich schon ewig, aber ich als Neuling in der Gilde wurde auch entsprechend gut behandelt. Ich empfehle jeden ruhig mal etwas länger nach einer Gilde zu suchen und nicht in die erstbeste reingehen.
> 
> ...



Hi
Zu Deiner Frage.... apropos wäre richtig, der Ausdruck kommt aus dem französischen (à propos) und bedeutet, übrigens..... ;-)


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. Februar 2008)

@Latrisha  ich muss dir in allem beipflichten was du da schreibst aber leider ist wow ein Erfolgsbasierendes Game des wegen das hohe suchtpot.

Das übliche ist immer mit gilde in die inis! die leute kennst du die wissen was du brauchst und wenn net genug da sind lieber verschieben als mit randoms gehn!

In welchem releam spielst du?
Und was für eine Fraktion ich will jetzt net erst schaun bei arsenal zufaul!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTY (7. Februar 2008)

> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“



You made my day ... ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nur nicht auch gleichzeitig so traurig wäre. 

Aber dadurch Minderjährige abzustempeln, geht doch etwas zu weit. Wir selbst nehmen in unserer Gilde nur Ü18 Leute auf, haben aber trotzdem auch ein paar 14-, 15-jährige dabei. Einer wird jetzt 16 und ist vernünftiger als manch 20-jähriger. Von daher kann man die Minderjährigen nicht wirklich alle in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Lamnosáh (7. Februar 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> 1. lasst bitte mal die verallgemeinerung, dass ALLE minderjährigen spieler kiddies sin (bin selbst erst 15 un benehme mich definitiv nicht assozial)



ich glaube "kiddie" ist mittlerweile nicht mehr als begriff für jüngere zu sehen, sondern als synonym für "kindische" verhaltensmuster/aussagen. ähnlich wie "noob" eigentlich nur anfänger bezeichnet - aber mittlerweile einfach für "nichtskönner" verwendet wird (egal welches level).
zumindest seh ich das so ...


----------



## dragon1 (7. Februar 2008)

jaja 
rp-server.
fals ihr da spielt wird die ignor liste gaaanz schnell voll(cheka,gangstersau=heute gesehen)
und:umloggen um unterschriften fuer gilde zu machen, muss bald off u.s.w. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Licht (7. Februar 2008)

HEy Mausepaul, ich stimmt dir zu, die meisten können nicht mehr normal schreiben oder reden. Ich spiele auf Forscherliga (RP-PVE), und dort ist es glaub ich sogar noch schlimmer, als auf Normalen.

MfG Das Licht


----------



## Wizzbeast (7. Februar 2008)

Bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, und dazu find ich es total klasse geschrieben und formuliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre eine neue Servereinteilung: Nicht mehr nur nach PvE und PvP, sondern noch nach Alter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sozusagen Ü-18 Server und dann noch die anderen. 
Wobei mir natürlich klar ist das man es nie ausscchliessen kann das jemand irgendwelche Mechanismen zur Altersverifikation umgeht, und ich auch weiss das es auch vernüftige Spieler unter 18 gibt, bzw bekloppte über 18... Ist ja nur eine Vision

I have a dream  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saubähr (7. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mich ehrlich erstmal weggepisst als ich deinen Text gelesen habe, du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf!

Auf Ony gehts noch so halbwegs....sicherlich gibts auch da Dumme aber... egal^^ 
Wenn mir das mal zu blöd werden sollte bezahl ich lieber den Obolus an Blizz meinen Char auf nen RP-Server zu transferieren (fangt nicht mit "LOL RP-N3RD LF RL" an^^) als mir diese Show bieten zu lassen. 
Klingt arrogant, ist aber nicht so ...

Das Problem selbst kann man nicht so einfach lösen... Der gesellschaftliche  – und der Werte– -verfall ist leider eine Tatsache... 

PS : Ich bin 16...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

> Wobei mir natürlich klar ist das man es nie ausscchliessen kann das jemand irgendwelche Mechanismen zur Altersverifikation umgeht, und ich auch weiss das es auch vernüftige Spieler unter 18 gibt, bzw bekloppte über 18... Ist ja nur eine Vision



Es fragt sich dann nur, welchen Sinn es machen würde diese zu umgehen, wenn der Aufbau überall gleich ist. Ich finde es ist einen Versuch wert. Weil wie gesagt, es einem wenig bringt die Altersverifikation zu umgehen. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, die Erfahrung aus dem Forum zeigt mir, dass leider sich nicht viel ändern wird, da das geistige Alter bei einigen ebenfalls unterwentwickelt ist. Wiederum ist bei manchen Jugendlichen unter Ü18 das geistige Alter evtl. auch zu hoch um auf einem unter 18 Server zu spielen. 

Es müsste noch einen Button geben "Fehlverhalten melden". Vielleicht wäre damit etwas zu reißen. Was aber wiederum nach hinten losgehen gehen kann.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (7. Februar 2008)

Ich denke nicht dass dies ein WoW spezifisches Thema ist sondern eher ein gesellschaftliches. Sei es die sprachliche Seite oder allgemein das Verhalten von Spielern aka Menschen.

Wenn ich heutzutage einkaufen gehe muss ich schon aufpassen eine relativ einfache Sprache zu verwenden damit mich auch jeder versteht und sich nicht provoziert fühlt. PISA Studie hin oder her, Sprache ist ein Gesellschaftliches Phänomen, und wenn dir Mehrheit still und heimlich beschlossen hat dass man mit 100 Worten auskommen kann, dann ist es halt so.

Und nach Elf über den Marktplatz zu laufen würde ich in meiner kleinen Stadt seit 3 Monaten auch keinem mehr empfehlen da bei uns gerade zahlreiche Jugendgruppen für Olympia trainieren, und zwar im Flaschenweitwurf.

Wieso sollte da in WoW die Welt anders aussehen? Die virtuelle Welt ist doch nur ein Spiegelbild der Realen ohne Pickel und Haarausfall.

Ich kann an der Stelle eigentlich nur auf Norbert verweisen. Der sagt was Sache ist:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zs7VIQiSHQQ


----------



## Barakiel (7. Februar 2008)

auf rp servern ist es noch etwas erträglicher.
da spiele ich auf der hordenseite und jeder der mir nicht passt schmeiss ich auf die igno liste.

aber ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen wie das auf anderen servern läuft


----------



## Calathiel (7. Februar 2008)

/sign @ te

ich weiss bin auch erst 20 undn jungspund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , trotzdem habe ichn gewisses Grundverhalten gelernt... 
Meine Sprache is sicher ned perfekt ( bin schweizer darf mir sowas leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber naja irgendwann fragt man sich halt echt manchma obs Legasthenie oder einfach nur "Schule schwänzen" ist.....

naja bei mir fliegt sowat halt einfach schnell auf ignore, wenn die liste voll ist lösch ich einen random wieder und der neue kommt drauf. Nicht allzu effektiv , aber man hat seine Ruhe für kurze zeit ....


----------



## REM0RiA (7. Februar 2008)

Sowas habe ich letztens noch beim Twinken erlebt...

Wollten ZF gehen, Grp steht. Ich als 47er Tank, 52er Hunter dabei.

Ging alles recht schön durch, der Hunter hat zwar zeitweise was anderes gemacht (schonmal nächste Grp gepullt etc). Hat zwar ein wenig genervt, aber naja, was will man machen. Kurz vor der Treppe fängt er an fragen, ob jmd DMG Meters laufen hat. Keine Reaktion von den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern, ich nur so "Schwanzvergleich?".
Er meinte nur:" Wenn keiner DMG Meters laufen hat dann geh ich" und zählte 'n Countdown von 5 runter und verlies dann die Grp. 

Gehts noch?! Ich finde, so ein Verhalten kann man schön dazuzählen, wenn es um fehlendes Sozialverständnis geht. Da wir keinen Ersatz gefunden haben, mussten wir uns dann halt zu 4. durch den Rest der Instanz machen, aber das tut ja nichts zur Sache ^^

Ansonsten ein */sign* zum TE!


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (7. Februar 2008)

ich versteh die aufregung nicht? wenn man durch meine strassen läuft sieht man 12 jährige kinder die hur... wörter in den mund nehmen. jeder 2 mensch hat heute kein problme damit dir ins gesicht zu sagen das du scheisse bist, auch wenn er dich net kennt. warum glaubts du also das diese gesellschaft die existiert, in wow verborgen bleibt? jemand der grad scheiss tag gehabt hat, hockt sich an den pc und spielt wow. und er verändert sich nicht beim klick aufs wow button plötzlich zu einem sozialen menschen. ich hab das gefühl du kommst mit der realität nich klar. geh aus der haustüre und du siehst menschen die sich gegenseitig beschimpfen. geh in wow online, und du siehst manche von innen online. 
online mit diesen leuten umgehn, wie im RL. auf die fresse^^

mfg ich


----------



## Calathiel (7. Februar 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> ich versteh die aufregung nicht? wenn man durch meine strassen läuft sieht man 12 jährige kinder die hur... wörter in den mund nehmen. jeder 2 mensch hat heute kein problme damit dir ins gesicht zu sagen das du scheisse bist, auch wenn er dich net kennt. warum glaubts du also das diese gesellschaft die existiert, in wow verborgen bleibt? jemand der grad scheiss tag gehabt hat, hockt sich an den pc und spielt wow. und er verändert sich nicht beim klick aufs wow button plötzlich zu einem sozialen menschen. ich hab das gefühl du kommst mit der realität nich klar. geh aus der haustüre und du siehst menschen die sich gegenseitig beschimpfen. geh in wow online, und du siehst manche von innen online.
> online mit diesen leuten umgehn, wie im RL. auf die fresse^^
> 
> mfg ich




solche leute sollte man in n pflegeheim stecken..... oder meine eltern als erziehungsperson geben. damit sie ma anstand lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe herrausgefnden das wenn man "höfflich" ("Hallo, bitte entschuldige die störung aber könntest du mir bitte ein Portal nach Shattrath machen? Habe auch die Rune und zahle auch!") und nett mit begrüßung Fragt ("Hallo möchtest du mit nach XYZ? :-)") Viel schneller eine Antowrt/Gruppe zusammen hat! Macht auch so mehr spaß! 

Und wenn einer mal "nö kein bock" sagt einfach nett antworten "ok, dann schönen tag noch und viel spaß!" 

*g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man höfflich und nett ist kommt man schneller weiter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


(Bin 13 und mir machts spaß nett zu sein *g*)


----------



## Ayjinn (7. Februar 2008)

@Topicersteller: Ich komme zwar von einem anderen Realm, aber hier kann man teilweise ähnliches beobachten. Zum Glück noch nicht so krass, wie du es beschreibst. Generell kann ich es aber nur bestätigen.

Nebenbei: Du solltest über eine Kolumne nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Schreibstil ist Klasse und ich musste das eine oder andere mal schmunzeln und hab mich - trotz des eigentlich ernsteren Themas - herrlich amüsiert.

PS: Achja.. nimm die Tänzerin!

Gruß Ayjinn


----------



## Arahtor (7. Februar 2008)

Also was du da beschreibst habe ich bisher nur in Maßen erlebt.

Ich kann dir einfach nur Empfehlen wenn es wirklich so extrem ist den Server zu wechseln. Auf meinem Server (Aegwynn PVP) sind die Spieler zum Großteil ganz in Ordnung.

Das soll keine Serverwerbung sein für alle die hierrauf gleich wieder rumflamen wollen.

Wenn du aus verschiedenen Gründen den Server nicht wechseln möchtest/ kannst dann kann ich dir nur Empfehlen die Ignore Liste zu füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und zu versuchen nur mit der Gilde oder Ingame- und Reallife Freunden uin die Instanzen zu gehen.

So ich wünsche dir nun noch ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen und gute Nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojojoe (7. Februar 2008)

Auf meinem RP-PVP Server ist mir solches Verhalten noch nicht untergekommen, sollte es dazu kommen, kann man wenigstens ein Ticket schreiben.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

> Ich habe herrausgefnden das wenn man "höfflich" ("Hallo, bitte entschuldige die störung aber könntest du mir bitte ein Portal nach Shattrath machen? Habe auch die Rune und zahle auch!") und nett mit begrüßung Fragt ("Hallo möchtest du mit nach XYZ? :-)") Viel schneller eine Antowrt/Gruppe zusammen hat! Macht auch so mehr spaß!



Den selben Wortlaut probiere ich auch mal.. insbesondere versuche ich das mal im öffentlichen Chat also so.. "Bitte entschuldigt mal die Störung, aber wir suchen noch 2 Damagedealer und 1 Healer für unsere Gruppe. Wir wollen ins Kloster. Hat jemand Lust uns zu begleiten?"


----------



## Sweny (7. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Den selben Wortlaut probiere ich auch mal.. insbesondere versuche ich das mal im öffentlichen Chat also so.. "Bitte entschuldigt mal die Störung, aber wir suchen noch 2 Damagedealer und 1 Healer für unsere Gruppe. Wir wollen ins Kloster. Hat jemand Lust uns zu begleiten?"


Bei der wer-liste klappt das viel besser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibst einfach das ein was du brauchst z.B.

"Krieger" (kann auch Druide, Paladin, Schamane sein suche immer in dieser reinfolge fals sich ein krieger oder was auch immer nich findet)

Krieger 35-40

Dann "Hallo, möchtest du mit ins Kloster als tank? :-)"

Wenn "Nein" weiter suchen, geht echt schneller als die such funktion oder der /1 /2 /4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quendan (7. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dem Threadersteller nur im vollsten Masse zustimmen. Ändern lässt sich das allerdings wohl in der Tat eher nicht.
Hinzufügen möchte ich allenfalls die Feststellung das pubertäres Verhalten, sowie die entsprechende Ausdrucksweise sich in eine Altersgruppe pressen lassen, daher nenne ich das auch eher "minderes geistiges Alter", was dem etwas gerechter wird.


----------



## Heydu (7. Februar 2008)

> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“



lOl xD
Auf unserem Server, die Nachtwache, fängt es auch langsam an. Als ich anfing, war sie ein richtiges RP server^^ so nett waren die leute (auch heute noch...teilweise...)
Wenn kinder sich nicht anständig verhalten, dann muss man in diesem fall die Eltern die schuld geben, da sie zu "weich" sind, um denen mal disziplin beizubringen und zeigen/sagen, wie sie sich gegenüber andere/ältere Leute verhalten sollen!!!
diese vermisse ich besonders in EU sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

> Bei der wer-liste klappt das viel besser!
> 
> Gibst einfach das ein was du brauchst z.B.
> 
> ...




Das erklärt jetzt auch, warum mich plötzlich Leute für Kloster einladen obwohl ich gerade ganz wo anderster war. 

Die Wer liste.. dass ich daran nie gedacht habe.  Gute Idee. THX


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“



Weis net wenn ich das so lese hört sich das doch ganz schön versaut an... ok mit VIEL FANTASY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Sweny (7. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das erklärt jetzt auch, warum mich plötzlich Leute für Kloster einladen obwohl ich gerade ganz wo anderster war.
> 
> Die Wer liste.. dass ich daran nie gedacht habe.  Gute Idee. THX




Gerne doch, aber die Leute erst immer vorher fragen bevor man sie einläd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (7. Februar 2008)

handelschat und allgmeinchat i.d.r. sowieso aus, das das ja der neue /4 lfg ist.
den hätten sie ruhig mal lassen können für alle die gern chatten, alle anderen dürfen dann die restlichen chats für den richtigen gebrach verwenden.


----------



## Olpas (7. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Threadersteller

sehr cool geschrieben, da hast du mich mal zum schmunzeln gebracht!


----------



## Kal Jerico (7. Februar 2008)

@TE: Sehr schöner Text, bei den spasmischen Anfällen wär ich vor lachen beinahe vom Stuhl gekippt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Empfehlung: Server wechseln. Ich spiel auf nem RP PvE Server (ja, ich weiss, wir sind halt nicht 1337 genug für PvP) und hab dort meinen Frieden. In einem Jahr ist mir bisher nur einer begegnet, der meinte mich als H*rensohn bezeichnen zu müssen, weil ich kurz vor Ende  um 0.30 Uhr meinte, ich müsse pennen gehen, weil ich am nächsten Tag ein Meeting hätte. Bei uns gibt zwar auch immer wieder Idioten, die den Handel- oder Allgemeinchannel zuspammen weil ihnen grad langweilig ist, aber da kehrt schnell wieder Ruhe ein.


----------



## Sealtar (7. Februar 2008)

Das Ganze ist kein Wunder:
Habe mich gestern mit nem Freund aufm Pausenhof über WoW unterhalten, da kommt so ein 10 Jähriges Kleinkind an und schreit: Wahhh, ich spiel auch WoW!
So als ob: Ich spiel ein Spiel, was ich noch nicht spielen darf, ich brauch Aufmerksamkeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, das sind dann, denk ich mir mal, die Ninjalooter und Spammer...
Kann auch anders sein, aber was mischen sich kleine Kinder in solche Gespäche ein, habe ich ihn drum gebeten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizzard sollte alle Account von Spielern unter 12 Jahren löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (7. Februar 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> ich versteh die aufregung nicht? wenn man durch meine strassen läuft sieht man 12 jährige kinder die hur... wörter in den mund nehmen. jeder 2 mensch hat heute kein problme damit dir ins gesicht zu sagen das du scheisse bist, auch wenn er dich net kennt. warum glaubts du also das diese gesellschaft die existiert, in wow verborgen bleibt? jemand der grad scheiss tag gehabt hat, hockt sich an den pc und spielt wow. und er verändert sich nicht beim klick aufs wow button plötzlich zu einem sozialen menschen. ich hab das gefühl du kommst mit der realität nich klar. geh aus der haustüre und du siehst menschen die sich gegenseitig beschimpfen. geh in wow online, und du siehst manche von innen online.
> online mit diesen leuten umgehn, wie im RL. auf die fresse^^
> 
> mfg ich



Du...bist Deutschland!
was ich recht traurig finde.


----------



## Odyn (7. Februar 2008)

also nunja, im großen und ganzen stimm ich dir zu

jedoch muss ich auchma kritik loslassen:

also erstens ma sag ich jetz nich /signed oder sowas...warum?

das hier ist mittlerweile der 100.001 thread zu diesem thema, deshalb stimm ich dir zwar zu, aber wissen tun wir das schon alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. ich find es schlimm das man immer alles auf die "kiddies" schieben will, wenn man sowas behauptet sollte man echt driftige gründe haben...
kinder sind nunmal so (ich bin 17, ich seh mich gern noch als kind) die meisten wissen es einfach nich anders, sie sehen das ganze halt immernoch als spiel und sowas finde ich sogar besser als so spießige !adults! die immer so verkrampft und pingelig an die sache rangehen, kla nerven wir euch manchmal, aber wenn diese leute unter 16 sind dann drück ich mal nen auge zu, was solls, wenn sie damit aufhören sollen dann müsst ihr sie halt mal drauf ansprechen, und nich hinterm rücken, oder im forum rumwhinen das XYZ euch zuspammt.

die schlimmsten sind bei bei mir immernoch die leute die was älter sind, die meinen sie könnten mit uns "minderjährigen" das äffchen machen, sie fühlen sich als was besseres, doch tief drinnen wollen sie nur ihre minderwertigkeitskomplexe vertuschen...

zum glück hab ich sowas bisher nur 2mal erlebt (und das nach knapp 2 jahren wow!!^^)

naja aber wie schon gesagt, im großen und ganzen geb ich dir vollkommen recht!


mfg odyn


p.s: ich halt nix von groß und kleinschreibung, solang es grammatikalisch korrekt ist finde ich reicht das, sprich wenn man es lesen kann, warum sollt ich mich anstrengen ständig ein finger aufm umschalt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.p.s.: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!!


----------



## Lemiu (7. Februar 2008)

wenn das ganze nicht so traurig wär würde ich über den Sarkasmus und die Ironie die der Threadersteller an den Tag bringt sogar lachen können. Er hat in vollem Umfang recht mit allem was er der Community da so vorwürft und es ist schade das dem so ist.
WoW war mein 5tes MMO und ich muss gestehen am Anfang war die Community noch ganz anders und hat zusammengehalten wie bei allen anderen MMOs, die ich vorher gespielt habe auch.
WoWs Problem ist dass der Massenmarkt numal die lustigstens Gestalten hervorbringt und viel schlimmer einen Hype verursacht der die schlimmsten Gestalten aus der sogenannten Gamerszener anzieht. Bis vor ein paar monaten dachte ich auch die MMO-Szene sei durch WoW in grund und boden gerammt worden und nicht merh das was sie mal war, bis ich HdRO angefangen habe - das klima ist wesentlich freundlicher eine Gruppe ist schnell gefunden, die Leute in den Gruppen sind freundlich und hin und wieder gibt es eine Portion RP die ja in dem Wort MMO(RP)G auch vorkommt.

So far

Lemmi


----------



## it's magic (7. Februar 2008)

jop hast recht das wird immer schlimmer. ich geh nurnoch mit meiner gilde oder leuten mit denen ich schon länger zusammen spiele in inis usw.
traurig aber nuja... =/ einfach ignorieren


----------



## Lemiu (7. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> @TE: Sehr schöner Text, bei den spasmischen Anfällen wär ich vor lachen beinahe vom Stuhl gekippt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich geh mal davon aus das du dich mit diesem Post selbst disqualifizierst als nicht viel älter als 16. Wenn mein Sohn mit 6 dieses Spiel spielen will, dann lass ich ihn weil ich der Meinung bin WoW kann durchaus lehrreich sein für Kinder. Und ganz ehrlich ein 10 jähriges Kind versucht sich noch nicht zu profilieren und einen auf dicke Hose zu machen. Ich spiele lieber mit dem 11 jahre alten Sohn von nem Guten Freund als mit manch 18 jährigen.
Es ist im Endeffekt eine Frage der Sozialisierung und dafür sind Elternhaus und Schule verantwortlich. Und man kann in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass jemand der sich im Spiel asozial verhält im realen Leben auch unter sozialer inkompetenz leidet.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. Februar 2008)

lustig geschrieben - ändern wirds nix.

Auf Tirion war ich auch eine Weile - eine kurze. Da war das aber noch nicht so schlimm. 

2 schnelle Tipps:

1. Wechseln auf RP-Server - Die ewige Wacht ist da zu empfehlen
2. Wechseln zu HdRo - da geht es sehr human zu - hab so den Eindruck die Kiddis trauen sich nicht auf einen HdRo-RP-Server


----------



## Ringolflad (7. Februar 2008)

/sign

Gruss Ringo


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Naja bezüglich 6 jährige.. die spammen nicht. Da die noch nicht so gut lesen und schreiben können. 

Ok es heißt ja freiwillige Alterskontrolle. Genau deshalb ist jeder selbst dafür Verantwortlich was er spielen lässt und was nicht und geht mich auch nichts an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jedenfalls solange es im Rahmen bleibt.

Ich habe auch schon mal mit einem 6 jährigen gespielt, das habe ich daran gemerkt, dass, sobald er jemanden in eine Gruppe eingeladen hat, entsprechendes Macro gepostet wurde. Hatte ich vorher nie gesehen. Es war einfach ein Texthinweis, dass derjenige halt noch zu jung zum lesen und schreiben war, aber trotzdem gerne spielen tut.


Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung dass es ab 14 je nach geistigem Alter losgeht und zwar auch über 18 hinaus. Die Leute haben entweder irgend ein Problem und lassen ihren Frust im Spiel aus oder die Eltern haben bei der Erziehung geschlafen. 

Tatsache ist, dass wir daran nichts ändern können. Wir können nur ein gutes Beispiel abgeben unsere Gilden gründen und die Personen außer acht lassen. Irgendwann kommt die Frage, warum will keiner mit mir spielen oder denen macht das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr.... wir aber halten uns an unsere Leute und haben jeden Tag Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (7. Februar 2008)

Juhu endlich spricht mal jemand dieses Thema an, ich weiss, ich bin auch erst fast 14 und mache ziemloch viele rehtschreibfehler und achte in WoW nicht auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung, ABER man sollte seinen Text druchlesen und den Sinn schon noch überprüfen bevor men es losschickt. 

Was warscheinlich ganz einfach wäre ist, ein paar realms für Ausländer die der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind einzurichten. aber was macht man dann mit den ganzen kleinen 10 Jährigen, die es einfach nicht besser wissen und entweder garnicht antworten, Stunden später oder in einer so abnormal verkrüppelten sprache das man weitere 2 Minuten lang lesen muss, um zu verstehen was uns der stöpsle eigentlich mitteil will. Was macht man da?- Genau man lässt bei der Account- oder Character erstellen den betreffenden einen Text schreiben, in angemessenem Deutsch, so könnte man dann realms zugeteilt werden und Leute die Innis gehn wolln ohne irgendwie angepöbelt werden und im Ts 3 mal nachfragen müssen weil der andere kein richtiges Deusch kann, auch richtig tun können.

PS: Ich habe NICHTS gegen Ausländer oder Leute die sich nicht vernünftig ausdrücken können, aber manchmal nervts nich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. Februar 2008)

naja - die Server für Leute die kein Deutsch können gibts schon - dazu braucht man dann aber das andere Sprachpaket. :-)

Ich sag nur: RP-Server


----------



## Drakyr (7. Februar 2008)

Ich unterstütze dich in deiner Aussage fast durchgehend
Außer deine Anspielung auf die unter 18jährigen, sollte man uns den alle über einen Kamm scheren? 





> sorry an alle Unter-18-jährigen, aber ihr versteht, was ich sagen will ?!


Ich hoffe nicht, denn es gilt wie fast immer Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Und deine Erläuterung ist echt Lexikon reif wie MoeMT384 es schon sagte.


> Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



Nur dies ist leider auch nicht nur ingame so, denn so etwas muss ich in der Tat tagsüber in den Pausen auf dem Schulhof/in der Klasse, leider Gottes, erleben

Und zu Visier_mich_an_und_stirb!!!! du hast nicht ganz Recht, denn ich denke man erkennt schon den Unterschied zwischen einem der es wenigsten versucht und demjenigen der es längst für normal hält sich auf so einem niedrigen Niveau auszudrücken.

Und zum Abschluss noch einmal ein /signed an den Threadersteller und danke für das Ansprechen des Themas.


Drakyr


----------



## Heiligenblut (7. Februar 2008)

Was auch besonders schön war (letztens am eigenen Leib erlebt):

Heroic Ini: Gegner wiedersteht 2x meinem Sheep. Gruppe stirbt was aber nicht an dem "einen" Gegner mehr lag. Was muß ich mir anhören?

"Wenn ich so meine Klasse beherrschen würde, würde ich mich erschießen! Kann doch nicht so schwer sein den Sheep Button zu drücken".

Also wirklich! In diesem Fall wiederstand der Gegner, aber selbst wenn ich mir an den Füßen spielen und deswegen nicht die richtige Taste treffen würde gibt es keinen Grund direkt so beleidigend zu werden. Aber irgendwie erlebt man das in letzter Zeit sehr oft. Mein Server Durotan

Greetz


----------



## Gauze (8. Februar 2008)

Immer wieder lese ich hier "Geht auf nen RP-Server"...

Leute, ich kann verstehen das Euch die ganzen Idioten aufn Nerv gehen... ABER:

Wenn RP-Server dann auch bitte RP machen. Diese Server brauchen nicht noch mehr stillschweigend in der Gegend rumstehende Spieler die sich nicht ums RP scheren. Wenn Ihr aber Interesse am RP habt und etwas lernbereit in diesem Bezug, dann Herzlich Willkommen.

Spieler, die auf nem RP-Server spielen ohne sich am RP zu beteiligen, sind für uns RP´ler genauso schlimm wie diese "Kiddies" für euch... NICHT das wir die nicht auch hätten... und NEIN, einfach nur auf die RP´ler Rücksicht nehmen, indem man Ihr Spiel nicht stört, reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht aus!


----------



## Krusch (8. Februar 2008)

man kann aber auch einfach !!!alle!!! spieler auf den server(bis auf die gilde) auf die igno liste setzten problem gelöst oder?

"Edit"*///ich geh nur noch mit gildenmebern oder welhen aus der frend list in ini´s weil über ts hast den s"§$ net\\\*


----------



## XerXisB (8. Februar 2008)

naja kann man nicht viel machen -.-

ich hatte auch schon lächerliche beleidigungen über mich ergehn lassen müssen... nach dem ich einfach keine lust mehr hatte mich ohne grund der art zu beleidigen zu lassen, hab ich den GM´s ein ticket geschriebn was erstmal einfach wieder von den GM´s weg geklickt wurde ....

dachte die sind gerade am bearbeiten, dem war nicht so ^^ ... weil 2 tage dauert sowas nicht.

ich dann wieder ein Ticket geschrieben warum die mein Ticket einfach löschen ohne ansage...

darauf meldet sich einer von den hochgelobten ... ich lass es)

naja auf meine ansage das ich in WoW grunlos beleidigt wurde und mit worten beworfen wurde die hier nicht hingehören, meinte der GM´s "kann ich ihnen sonst noch weiter helfen?" ....................... HALLLOOO???!?!?!!?

naja muss nun zur arbeit liebe grüße tschööö


----------



## Raj88 (8. Februar 2008)

alles crap, heulthread 

.."kähze zum whine?" xD


----------



## Zuckerruebe (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt alles. Meine Rettung war Die Aldor (server) Horde Seite. Es ist leer, gemütlich und freundlich. 
Und für Kommentare a la: Lol ihr Boons ich kick die Inze, bei dem Crap den ihr hier macht.

>>>>GM Need<<<<

Ergo Kick Ban Ignore

Können sie von mir aus auch im Handelschannel machen und verwarnen etc.

Ich liebe WOW und das Spielprinzip würde mir aber einfach mehr GMs mit Ahnung und Befugnissen wünschen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So weit so gut

Grüße

von die Aldor

(bevor ich jetzt geflamt werde von den Aldor Rplern...ja ich mache da RP herrje)


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Februar 2008)

Saubähr schrieb:


> Wenn mir das mal zu blöd werden sollte bezahl ich lieber den Obolus an Blizz meinen Char auf nen RP-Server zu transferieren (fangt nicht mit "LOL RP-N3RD LF RL" an^^) als mir diese Show bieten zu lassen.
> Klingt arrogant, ist aber nicht so ...



Glaub mir, auf RP-Servern ist das alles noch viel schlimmer als auf den normalen PvE-Servern.
Komme unsprünglich von Khaz'goroth, treibe mich jetzt auf dem Rat von Darlaran herum und habe mich regelrecht erschrocken, was für Formen das Wort "Spam" angenommen hat.

So langsam glaube ich allerdings, dass dieses Phänomen , welches seit Weihnachten sehr verstärkt auf unseren Servern auftritt, an Blizzards Werbemaßnahmen liegt.


> „Ich bin William Shattner, und ich bin ein Schamane“


, Ihr wisst schon…
Und plötzlich wurde WoW mehr oder weniger gesellschaftsfähig. Die kommunikativ eher unfähigen CS-Spieler (bitte nicht global verstehen) wechseln nun plötzlich zu Blizzards Produkt, wissen scheinbar nicht mal, was eine erweiterte RP-Policy ist und erstellen sich einen Schurken namens „Killah“ oder Rulor oder ähnlich. Spielen diesen auf Level 10, haben keinen richtigen Bock mehr, schwach zu sein, nerven so nahezu jeden, ob er nicht mal 1 Gold über hat und vergewaltigen den Allgemeinen und Handelschat.

Ich bin im Übrigen auch für eine längere Ignore-Liste. Diese sollte mindestens 250 Plätze für entsprechende geistige Tiefflieger haben.


----------



## matrixed (8. Februar 2008)

Grundsätzlich, /signed!

Allerdings denke ich nicht dass es nur ein Problem des Alters ist.
Man wird sich einfach über kurz oder lang darüber im klaren sein müssen das gaming nicht mehr einer minderheit vorbehalten ist… So war es jedenfalls als ich anfing zu zocken...

Für mich sprechend kann ich nur sagen das sich die gaming community in den letzten jahren sehr gewandelt hat... Und sicherlich nicht zum positiven...

Meiner meinung nach liegt das problem darin das pc s zu zugänglich gemacht wurden, quasi wie bei einer konsole... 
Man errinert sich an zeiten wo man die games noch "per hand" patchen musste...
Heute legst die die cd rein, -->install--> patch---> enjoy (or cry if u r harwarde is to slow)...

Da alles so einfach ist fangen also auch personen an sich damit zu beschäftigen die man dort eigentlich nicht haben will....

Im großen und ganzen ist das, was du jeden tag auf den servs zu hören und sehen kriegst ein durchschnitt der deutschen bevölkerung....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klingt traurig, ist aber so...

Über kurz oder lang muss man sich halt gedanken machen wo das hinführt...

Ich hab leider auch keine patent lösung parat..


----------



## Kal Jerico (8. Februar 2008)

@Lemiu


> Ich geh mal davon aus das du dich mit diesem Post selbst disqualifizierst als nicht viel älter als 16.


Ich geh mal davon aus dass du grundsätzich in der Lage wärst, einigermassen gerade Sätze zu schreiben. Glücklicherweise sind rudimentäre Kenntnisse von Grammatik heute nicht mehr so wichtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wenn mein Sohn mit 6 dieses Spiel spielen will, dann lass ich ihn weil ich der Meinung bin WoW kann durchaus lehrreich sein für Kinder. Und ganz ehrlich ein 10 jähriges Kind versucht sich noch nicht zu profilieren und einen auf dicke Hose zu machen. Ich spiele lieber mit dem 11 jahre alten Sohn von nem Guten Freund als mit manch 18 jährigen.
> Es ist im Endeffekt eine Frage der Sozialisierung und dafür sind Elternhaus und Schule verantwortlich. Und man kann in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass jemand der sich im Spiel asozial verhält im realen Leben auch unter sozialer inkompetenz leidet.



jaja- mal wieder einer dieser "Aussage XY Disqualifiziert dich für Beiträge zu Thema Z" Beiträge..ich hoffe du bist im RL etwas konflikfähiger (von wegen Sozialisierung und so). 
Aber der Reihe nach- zunächst bist du wohl zu faul oder zu desinteressiert um mit einem Klick festzustellen, dass ich stoltze 26 Lenzen alt bin- spricht beides nicht für dich. Als nächstest unterstellst du mir 16 Jahre alt zu sein aber ein paar Sätze später singst du Lobeshymnen darüber, dass du lieber mit einem 11 Jahre alten Sohn deines guten Freundes als mit manch 18 jährigen spielst. Du sprichst mir Reife über das biologische Alter ab und meinst ein paar Sätze später mit dem genannten Beispiel, dass das Alter keine Rolle spielt, sondern die Sozialisierung. Sehr bizarre Argumentationsführung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darüber hinaus habe ich wohl nicht den intellektuellen Zugang um die Konnotation meines Posts mit deinem (recht ungelenkten) Flame zu erkennen- vielleicht erklärst du mir das mal, wenn du auf der Rückseite von WoW die Altersempfehlung gefunden und dir Gedanken darüber gemacht hast, wozu die da ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




MeistA AltA OdA Krass alta voll Crit alta du Kackboon Alta ich Roxxor dich weg Alta

Ganz ehrlich Mausepaul,

das was du geschrieben hast ist genau das was mich derzeit auch total ankotzt. Deshalb gehe ich auch nicht mehr in Instanzen. Warum soll man sich die Nerven kaputt machen?

So ne richtig geile Gruppe mit der Du Samstag morgens loslegst und plötzlich Sonntag morgens ist, kannst du echt nur noch vergessen. Weißte wo das zwischenmenschliche funktioniert. Wo man sich versteht und wo gemeinsam Ziele angeht.

Statt dessen die ganze Zeit Alta krass alta gelaber und immer wieder diese Leute die im TS so klingen wie Rütliborats aus Berlin Kreuzberg.

Wie hab ich das problem gelöst? 

Ganz einfach, ich hab 2 Accounts auf meinem Namen laufen und wenn ich auf was Bock habe was sich in der alten Welt abspielt, kann ich das dank zwei 70er locker solo packen (5er INis) und muss mich nicht mehr ansaugen lassen. 

Problem: Man gibt fast keinem mehr eine Chance es einem zu beweisen das er vielleicht nicht so drauf ist.

Ich halte dir ganz fest die Daumen das Du nen gutes Team findest.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich gehe davon aus, dass der TE und der Rest nur Ihren Frust loslassen wollen und hier keine Lösung finden wollen.  Ich habe inzwischen auch ne nette Gilde gefunden und habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit Gruppen gemacht.

Wichtig ist, dass man die netten Leute gleich in die Friendliste setzt für später. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann es auch passieren, dass man gerade jemanden nettes trifft, der zur Zeit einen schlechten Tag hat. Gibt es zwar selten, aber auch. Deshalb nutze ich die Ignorliste fast gar nicht. Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich mich hauptsächlich in meiner Friendliste auf. Was nützt es einem 1000 Leute zu ignorieren und dafür nur 3 Leute in der Friendlist zu haben.

Jeder kennt das Beispiel "Halbes Glass leer oder eher halbes Glass voll" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es liegt an euch und nicht an den Anderen wie ihr die Sache aufnehmt. Wer natürlich lieber ein halbleeres Glas haben will, kann natürlich über sie Situation etc. schimpfen. Wer aber ein halbvolles Glas haben will, sollte sich auf die Leute konzentrieren die freundlich etc. sind.

Ja mehr gibt es dazu glaube ich nicht zu sagen.

Übrigens ich grüße jeden Tag die Leute auf der Straße, wobei fast immer die zweite Begegnung mit einem Lächeln erwidert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Februar 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...


/sign
kann ich 1:1 bestätigen. bin ja selbst auf tirion und kann nur anmerken: meine igrnore list ist voll. dh ich muss schon leute wieder löschen um neue "aufzunehmen".

ich gehe aus eben diesen gründen auch kaum.. nein... eigentich gar ned rdm in eine ini rein. immer nur mit friends oder gildenintern. 

mfg gabriel


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Übrigens das nur mit Friends geht natürlich nur, wenn ihr am Anfang Rnd Gruppen nutzt um Erfahrung zu sammeln. Wer von Anfang an keine Rdms benutzt hat natürlich auch niemanden in der Friendliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Übrigens das nur mit Friends geht natürlich nur, wenn ihr am Anfang Rnd Gruppen nutzt um Erfahrung zu sammeln. Wer von Anfang an keine Rdms benutzt hat natürlich auch niemanden in der Friendliste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt nicht ganz. wenn man zb gilde wechselt oä, wenn einer aus der gilde wechselt, oder wenn (wie es auf tirion grad umgeht) die gilden auflösen krigt man shcnell n paar friends


mfg gabriel


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen. Wie kriegt man bei Gildenauflösung Friends?

Ok wenn man die Gilde wechselt ist klar, dann lernt man auch Leute kennen.


----------



## mightydragon (8. Februar 2008)

Ahoi!

Also die Leute die meinen, dass man als erwachsener Mensch zu verkrampft sei, wenn die Nettigkeiten den Bach runterlaufen, hat die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingen von WoW nicht gelesen!
Des weiteren wird es nirgends gerne gesehen, wenn die Sprache zu unveständlichen Satzgebilden missbraucht wird. Warum sollte dies in WoW anders sein? Allerdings hängt dies allgemein mit der "Veränderung" der Jugend zusammen und nicht mit WoW als solches (in Hamburg bekommt man ja doch einiges mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und auch (ihres Erachtens) erwachsene Menschen kriegen keine vernünftigen Säze gebildet aber das ist nicht der Punkt.
Allerdings muss man mal überlegen: War früher denn alles anders? Haben unsere Eltern sich denn großartig anders verhalten?
Da ist das beste Beispiel die Diskussion, ob die Jugend heut zu tage zu viel "säuft"...


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Ahhhh.. genau was mir aufgefallen ist, weil ich habe ja auch nen 6jährigen Sohn und informiere mich öfters über Erziehungsmaßnahmen.

Damals als ich in die Oberstufe kam, hat sich eine Veränderung ergeben. Zu meiner Zeit haben wir uns nicht getraut in die Cafeteria der Oberstufe reinzugehen, weil das halt nicht erlaubt war. Danach als ich in die Oberstufe kam, liefen da haufenweise Unterstufler rum ohne Rücksicht auf die Verbote. Da habe ich schon gemerkt dass sich was verändert hat.

Letztens habe ich entdeckt, dass es seit 2000 ein neues Gesetz gibt. Das trifft ungefähr die Zeit. Es ist das Gesetz über gewaltfreie Erziehung.

Ich will hier keine Diskussion über Erziehungsmaßnahmen führen, denn ich erziehe mein Kind auch nach modernen Ansichten. Aber irgendwie glaube ich, dass es da einen Zusammenhang gibt. Kann es sein, dass die Erziehung aus den Rudern gelaufen ist durch das Gesetz? Das anstatt gewaltfrei, interessenlos erzogen wird?


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

gewaltfreie Erziehung..lol.. ich hab früher jedenfalls lieber eins auf den arsch gekriegt, als wen ich mir das nie-aufhörende-psychogeschaffel-like-nanny von meiner mum anhören musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde jedenfalls mein Kind nicht mit sonem psychogeschwaffel erziehen was eh nichts bringt, da heisst es dann lieber mal eines auf die Finger und ab ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mak (8. Februar 2008)

/target mausepaul

/cheer

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu in deinen Aussagen.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, wer der Pisa-Studie nicht glauben will, sollte mal WoW spielen; der beste Beweis für die Studie.

Und mit zunehmender Vereinfachung des Spiels durch Blizzard nimmt scheinbar der Durchschnitts-IQ der Spieler ab.


----------



## Bubbu (8. Februar 2008)

Zu 100% ganz deiner Meinung, deshalb habe ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört, weil's nur noch genervt hat.


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (8. Februar 2008)

erst mal schnöner text aber ich glaub kaum das man das ändern kann das sit auf jedem server so schlimm auser vllt auf roll play aber sosnt kann man es net verhindern weil halt irgentwelche gimps ankommen und sagen sie sind die besten zwecks bt und so clear ja vllt auf nem privat server aber sonst schaffen die net mal die pre ohne ssc xD


----------



## Aricas (8. Februar 2008)

schön formuliert^^

Auch wenn ich überraschen viel gute Erfahrung mit Rnd-Grps hatte (sprich 1 von 3 grps packen sogar den Endboss^^), so kann ich trotzdem mit bestem Gewissen sagen Rnd=FreakShow

und es gibt echt nur eine Möglichkeit:
Such dir ne Gilde mit ner Altersbeschränkung 20+
Verlass alle öffentlichen Channels (wird eh nur Mist gepostet)
Spiel Gildenintern (hat noch weit mehr Vorteile^^)

ach ja:
/sign


----------



## Lokibu (8. Februar 2008)

Bezüglich den öffentlichen Channels. Heißt das, dass ich den halt immer dann nur öffnen soll, wenn ich was anbieten will? Verpasst man da nicht Schnäppchen oder so?


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

Da gibt es nichts mehr zum hinzufügen
/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gogu (8. Februar 2008)

@mausepaul 

danke habe deinen text gelesen und herzhaft gelacht. leider hast du total recht damit. ich würde gern all diese typen auf ignore setzen,aber  die liste ist ja dummerweise begrenzt...


----------



## Aelthas (8. Februar 2008)

ohh wenn ich mir die immer längere Seitenanzahl von diesem Thread anschaue komme ich schon ins grübeln.
Spiel ich auf dem falschen Server? Also klar gibt es mal Spam in den öffentlichen Channels aber nicht viel..
Direkt Beleidigt wurde ich noch nie, habe auch mit Rnds höchstens das Problem das sie nicht so gut spielen... aber da muss man durch. Nehme eigentlich auch nie mehr wie einen Random mit.
Meine Ignoreliste ist völlig leer...
Irgendetwas mache ich falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade das ihr anderen solche Probleme mit der Community habt, bei mir ist sie echt Ok.

hf Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Yadiz (8. Februar 2008)

@mausepaul

100% signed!

Genau das regt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit an WoW auf. Spiele WoW seit Realease. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin war die Community zu Release ganz anders als heute.

Naja jetzt nix gegen Leute unter 18 oder, von mir aus auch 16, aber der Großteil benimmt sich halt doch recht kindisch und arrogant. 
Als WoW damals erschien gab es solche Leute nicht. Genau diese Punkte, welche du beschrieben hast gab es damals nicht.

Ok, vielleicht übertreibe ich jetzt ein wenig aber so kommt das mit echt vor:
Sobald ein Game erfolgreich wird fallen Kiddies über das Spiel her: "Ey Alta! Haste gehört. Da gibts so en neues Game!!! Kauf dir das! Ich  pwne dich da übelst!!!" - heißt es dann in der Schule oder im Kindergarten.

Ne, so ist es nicht. Ich kann echt gut verstehen, warum große Raidgilden nur Mitglieder ab einem bestimmten Alter einladen - und das ist auch gut so. Alleine schon wegen der Zuverlässigkeit. 

SpielerA:"Uhm, dritter Wipe beim Lurker. Komm ich am besten wieder wenn der auf Farmstatus ist und täusche einen Disco vor!" - wenn man dann im Forum den Thread über die Mitglieder ließt erfährt man, dass SpielerA 14 Jahre alt ist - Ok, alles klar.

Wenn es 18+ Server gäbe, würde ich sogar 30 Euro ausgeben um meinen Char dort hin zu transferieren.

mfg


----------



## Kirell (8. Februar 2008)

jo würd ich so 100%ig unterschreiben.
aber man kann halt nichts ändern


----------



## Undo (8. Februar 2008)

darum gibts ja für wow die rollenspiel server..
dort herrscht disziplin und ordnung.

und auch im chat wird echte deutsche sprache verwendet..


----------



## Ceilyn (8. Februar 2008)

bin auch fuer fsk 18 server..
mit ner perso abfrage.. stimmen die acc daten mit dem perso ueber ein?
gut .. kk .. kann auf den 18er server... 

total simpel..
meinetwegen darf man dann ruhig ein wenig blut fliessen sehen.. bzw ein wenig mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (8. Februar 2008)

Undo schrieb:


> darum gibts ja für wow die rollenspiel server..
> dort herrscht disziplin und ordnung.
> 
> und auch im chat wird echte deutsche sprache verwendet..




hab lange auf einem rp server gespielt.
war zwar ein uk. aber um ehrlich zu sein net viel anders als ein normaler server auch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tery Whenett (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn die Altersgrenze da was helfen würde, wäre ich da gerne dabei. Aber das bezweifle ich sehr stark, weil es genug Leute mit 18+ gibt, die dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen. Abgesehen davon: Wie will man das umsetzen?

Was für mich viel eher ein Problem ist, bzw wo sich die Entwicklung von Release-Zeiten bis heute am deutlichsten zeigt ist, dass man früher einfach nur was zusammen machen wollte. Ist etwas schief gelaufen, wurde es halt noch mal versucht, es wurde sich geholfen usw. Heute muss alles schnell gehen, wenn jemand einen Fehler macht wird er beschimpft und nicht selten verlässt einer die Gruppe. Alles muss perfekt laufen, besonders beim Twinken, damit die Twinks ja möglichst schnell 70 sind und raiden können. Keine Zeit für Nettig- und Menschlichkeiten.
Neueinsteiger bleiben da ziemlich früh auf der Strecke, wenn sie nicht schnell ihre Klasse perfekt beherrschen. Wenn ich mir überlege, was ich in Anfangszeiten für Fehler erlaubt habe, einfach weil ich manche Aspekte meiner Klasse oder des Spiels noch nicht richtig verstanden habe... den Leuten, die heute neu sind, wird das gar nicht mehr zugestanden.

Zum Glück gibt es nach wie vor positive Beispiele, aber die meisten Leute auf meiner FL kenne ich aus den Anfangszeiten des Spiels - ohne das ich meine Spielgewohnheiten großartig geändert hätte und das sagt schon einiges.

LG


----------



## Rherros (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Amen!
So lange kann keine Ignoreliste sein, um dort alle Vollpfosten unterzubringen...


----------



## Yadiz (8. Februar 2008)

Tery schrieb:


> (...)weil es genug Leute mit 18+ gibt, die dieses Verhalten an den Tag legen.



Joa da hast du Recht. Ich denke mir, dass es zwar auch Leute 18+ gibt die sich verhalten wie Kiddies, dass dies aber nicht sooo viele Leute sind. Klar, es gibt immer Außnahmen. Ich kennen auch einen 15 Jährigen der echt in Ordnung ist. Aber generell lässt sich sagen, dass eben Leute unter 18 bzw. 16 eher unzuverlässig etc. sind. Und i-wo muss man ja z.B als Gilde die Grenze ziehen.

Ist grafisch dargestellt eine Parabel wie beim IQ. Der Großteil der Leute bewegt sich im Mittelfeld - es gibt nur  Wenige sehr Dumme oder sehr Schlaue.


----------



## wowhunter (8. Februar 2008)

lol dat hört sich an wie barlows audioblog

bloß ohne bestimte klasse^^

und wers net kennt einfach mal bei google.de eingeben findet ihr schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morby (8. Februar 2008)

so nun ma meinen Senf zum Thema :

also einer meiner söhne gamelt auch WOW er iss zwar erst 11j alt was aber nichts über sein spielverhalten aussagt ich würde sogar sagen dass er mit seinen 11j sogar sehr gut wow gamelt, sicher iss klar das er mit seinen alter in keine Raids oder grosse Innis gehen kann aber WOW iss ein spiel bei dem mann ned sehr vie Gripps braucht wer von euch früher ma Ultima Online gezoogt hatt der weiss von was ich spreche.
Und was sein verhalte angeht würde ich sogar sagen dass es fast keiner von euch weiss wenn er mit ihm spielen würde denn er weiss sich sehr gut zu verhalten.
Also bitte ned alle in einen Topf werfen !
Iss ned so das ich alle verteidigen will aber es gent mir darum dass wirklich ned alle "Kinder"gleich sind !!

Ps.: und ja ich weiss das er mit 11 ein wenig zu jung iss um WOW zu spielen aber warumm soll er ned tut doch keinen weh.Noch eins manche mögen nun meinen "alter wass iss das für ein Dady der seinen sohn mit dem alter WOW gamelt lässt" laut meinen Kindern und meiner Frau bin ich ein guter Dady (was der rest denkt iss mir schnuppe)

Mfg   Morby


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mausepaul,

irgendwie hat der eben meinen Post nicht genommen.

Ich bin 100 % bei Dir was deine Erfahrungen angeht. WoW ist auf manchen Servern einfach nur noch Maso-live!

Man prostituiert sich in der Hoffnung irgend ein Teil zu bekommen an Leute die noch nichtmal richtig sprechen können.

Alta oda krass crit. Dazu kommen auch noch TS loler, TS Rofler und andere Mutationsformen. Weiterhin breitet sich eine Art Heuschreckenmentalität aus. Bringt die Gruppe in der ich bin nicht, zack bin ich weg in der nächsten u.s.w. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Gilden.

Ich persönlich habe mir zwei Accounts angelegt und laufe dem Mainstream nicht mehr hinterher. Was ich mir in meinen 3/4 Jahren Playtime schon hab geben müssen ist mehr als peinlich. Man schämt sich ja vor sich selbst.

Rütliborats die einfach nur nerven und Leute ansaugen aufs übelste beleidigen und hinterher noch als Helden da stehen.

Mit meinen beiden 70er Accounts bin ich in WoW absolut unabhängig und kann ganz gemütlich all das machen worauf ich Bock hab. Da ich aus dem Alter raus bin zu prollen muss ich auch nicht mehr nach BT oder so, Möglichkeiten hätte ich reichlich aber der von Dir aufgezeigt Preis in Relation zu meiner Freizeit ist doch schlicht das PC anmachen nicht wert.

Ich wünsche dir auf diesem Wege das Du alles bekommst als Spielspass was dir Freude macht. Machst auf mich nen sehr venünftigen Eindruck.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Wu-san (8. Februar 2008)

Morby schrieb:


> so nun ma meinen Senf zum Thema :
> 
> also einer meiner söhne gamelt auch WOW er iss zwar erst 11j alt was aber nichts über sein spielverhalten aussagt ich würde sogar sagen dass er mit seinen 11j sogar sehr gut wow gamelt, sicher iss klar das er mit seinen alter in keine Raids oder grosse Innis gehen kann aber WOW iss ein spiel bei dem mann ned sehr vie Gripps braucht wer von euch früher ma Ultima Online gezoogt hatt der weiss von was ich spreche.
> Und was sein verhalte angeht würde ich sogar sagen dass es fast keiner von euch weiss wenn er mit ihm spielen würde denn er weiss sich sehr gut zu verhalten.
> ...



Ich hoffe Deine Rechtschreibung ist Dir als Vater auch schnuppe.......

Sorry, konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG,
Wu


----------



## Gronwell (8. Februar 2008)

Sicherlich sind nicht alle unter einem bestimmten Alter gleich. Es fährt auch nicht jeder, der 5 Bier getrunken hat gegen einen Baum, trotzdem ist es verboten und das nicht ohne Grund, denn allein die gesteigerte Gefahr reicht aus um es zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Raj88 (8. Februar 2008)

kähze zum whine?

mein tipp: isoliert euch von eueren server!

ich zum bespiel kenn nur meine gilde, alles was nicht gildenintern ist nehm ich garnit mehr war xD

allgemeinchan. ausstellen unso ftw!1 + wer mit randomgruppen unterwegs ist, ist selbst ein RANDOM..sucht euch ne gute gilde ihr nörts :pP


----------



## Grizzla (8. Februar 2008)

Ich find so ein verhalten mal kindisch aber naja ich wills auch ... würd ichs auf verhalten anderer gespieler achten würd ich zu einem RP server gehen (nur mal so als tipp für die leute die grade rum heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## StolenTheRogue (8. Februar 2008)

Ceilyn schrieb:


> bin auch fuer fsk 18 server..
> mit ner perso abfrage.. stimmen die acc daten mit dem perso ueber ein?
> gut .. kk .. kann auf den 18er server...
> 
> ...



Ehm 70% von allen geistigen Tieffliegern denen ich begegnet bin die auch "Nuk Mage um" oder "löl roflz pwned"
etc zu jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit nutzen waren über 18,.... 
Meiner meinung nach sollte es einen Server geben bei dem man vor dem joinen ein Bisschen Gehirnjogging machen muss...
Deppen machen das nicht lange mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far.
Mfg


----------



## Wu-san (8. Februar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht. Hab ich was verpasst? Also deiner Aussage nach macht man sobald man Vater ist keine Rechtschreibfehler mehr?
> 
> Das muss man ja aus deiner Aussage schliessen.... hmmmmm....
> 
> Du solltest noch ein paar Rosinen essen damits auch weiterhin so gut klappt oder kommst du gar aus Korint?



Sehr schön gebrüllt Tiger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du Dir den Beitrag den ich moniert habe mal genau durchlesen würdest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass das nicht alles Rechtschreibfehler aufgrund von Tippfehlern sein können, sondern die meisten wohl aus Gleichgültigkeit entstanden sind.

1. Ja, jeder vertippt sich mal oder schreibt was falsch
2. Wozu gibt es die "Vorschau-Funktion" ?
3. Im Threatverlauf wurde über Kiddies geflamet und auch darüber spekuliert, wie Eltern drauf sind, die Ihre Kids WoW zocken lassen, sich assozial verhalten usw.

Ich fand den Text den ich kommentiert habe besonders zu Punkt 3 sehr aufschlussreich. (Was nicht heissen soll, dass der 11jährige Sohn sich unbedingt assozial verhält)


----------



## Morby (8. Februar 2008)

so zum thema kindisch posts wie von #493 und 495 fällt bei mir unter kindisch was hatt das wie ich was schreibe damit zu tun um was es hier geht ?
also ich hätt das was anderes zu sagen als mich über anderer leute rechtschribung zu belustigen

ja ja soviel zu kindisch ^^


----------



## Mathoras (8. Februar 2008)

Hi mein erster Beitrag hier^^,

ich bin zwar erst 12, aber wenn ich in ner Gruppe bin und ein Quest beendet, hab sag ich meinen Gruppenmitgliedern das ich jetzt erst mal aus der Gruppe geh um mein Quest abzugeben oder ich bleib einfach drin und mach weiter als ob nix passiert wär.

Also denkt bitte nicht, dass die kleinen Kinderchen immer son Mist machn ( also ich bin davon ausgeschlossen^^ vom Mist machn natürlich). Und ich spiel noch nicht, werds aber tun. Warum ich das dann alles sage obwohl ich noch nicht mal spiele? Weil ich auch andere MMOs und MMORPGs gespielt habe und da wars bisher auch immer so. Ich denke also dass ich das auch in WoW so weiterführen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (8. Februar 2008)

bin für ein quiz beim einsteigen in "spezial-server"
wer net besteht bleibt erstmal für 1-2monate draußen

ein quiz zb hinsichtlich was ist rollenspiel fuer rp-server
eins fuer den iq 
eins fuer grammatik(da können sich dann die rechtschreibflamer treffen)


----------



## Centaurion (8. Februar 2008)

@ Mausepaule:

/signed

Sozialverhalten hat nichts mit dem Alter zutun. Und verstärkt aufgefallen sind mit solche Personen auf PvP Servern. Heisst nicht das alle PvPler kein Sozialverhalten besitzen, aber da ist die Konzentration am Grössten. Im Vergleich zu PVE oder RP-PVE Servern ist der Anteil dort wirklich am höchsten!


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (8. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Du...bist Deutschland!
> was ich recht traurig finde.



Ich kack auf deine ansicht. wär nicht schlecht das gehirn für 1 moment einzuschalten und zu überlegen. ich hab nicht in der *ich* fassung geredet, sondern dieses verhalten allgemein auf alle menschen bezogen. aber dein iq is ja 5 und ein toast brauch 6 um braun zu werden, deswegen is mir das zu blöd du genie.
pew pew


----------



## La Saint (8. Februar 2008)

/signed

Was die Community betrifft, hatte WoW seine beste Zeit im ersten Jahr. Seit dem geht es jedoch in einem immer steileren Winkel bergab. Mit ein bißchen Nachdenken ist der Grund auch dafür klar. Man muß sich einfach nur mal die Spielergruppen aus der Anfangszeit anschauen.

Das waren zum Beispiel die treuen Warcraft-Fans. Das Warcraft-Universum ist aber schon über 10 Jahre alt, das Durchschnittsalter dieser Spieler dürfte also deutlich über 20 Jahre gelegen haben. Dann die Wechsler von anderen älteren MMORPGs, zum Beispiel von Ultima Online. Die dürften im Schnitt schon auf die 30 zugehen. Dann noch die alte Garde der Paper & Pen - Gamer. Da lege ich noch mal locker 10 Jahre drauf. Genauso, wie bei den echten RPGlern. 

Dazu kommt noch, das die Idee, für ein Spiel jeden Monat einen nicht unerheblichen Betrag bezahlen zu müssen, nicht in das Weltbild das durchschnittlichen Taschengeldempfängers paßte. Mit anderen Worten, die Spieler der ersten Stunde waren im wesentlichen keine Teenies.

Einer der ganz großen Spieleentwickler des Genres hat mal gesagt:
_WoW does something that most other mmorpgs don't - it focuses on getting new blood in constantly and doesn't give a rats ass about actual longterm subscribers.
_
Ich übersetze das mal politisch korrekt: 
_WoW macht etwas, was die meisten anderen MMORPGs nicht tun - es setzt den Schwerpunkt darauf permanent neues Blut hereinzubekommen und schert sich nicht um die aktuellen langfristigen Abonnenten._

Und da ist was Wahres dran. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung von WoW anschaut, dann ist der Trend ganz offensichtlich. Dem Spiel wurden nach und nach sämtliche Ecken und Kanten abgeschliffen und es wurde geradezu stromlinienförmig auf die neue Zielgruppe zugeschnitten, auf die 12 bis 14 jährigen. Wobei Blizzard mit Recht annehmen dürfte, das die offiziellen 12 Jahre nicht die praktische untere Grenze darstellen.  Viele Dinge bekommen unter diesem Gesichtspunkte einen Sinn, seien es die Paladine bei der Horde, die kindergartengerechte deutsche Lokalisierung oder die dicken gelben Fragezeichen über in der Wüste verscharte Questsitems. Das Spiel wird seit 2 Jahren auf die geistige Kapazität von 10jährigen heruntergefahren.

Der Grund dafür ist klar. Die Kundschaft der ersten Stunde ist von Blizzard inzwischen abgemolken. Entweder sind sie schon lange weg nachdem ihnen klar wurde, das das Endgame ein Witz ist, oder sie hängen an der Nadel und zahlen brav weiter, egal was aus dem Spiel wird. Da ist also kein zusätzliches Geld mehr zu holen. Es mußte also eine neue Zielgruppe her. 

Meine Vermutung ist, das in Europa und in den USA die Spielerzahl inzwischen rückläufig ist. Trotz Shattrath als Kindergartenersatz. Die Zuwächse dürfte hauptsächlich in dem asiatischen Raum stattfinden. Welche Konsequenzen das nach sich zieht, mag ich nicht beurteilen. Auf jeden Fall werde ich von dem nächsten Addon nichts mehr erwarten. Und von der neuen Community natürlich auch nicht ^^.

Age of Conan is coming. Bis dahin ist WoW halt ein animiertes Chat-Programm.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Callinator (8. Februar 2008)

hab nur zu sagen /sign !!


----------



## DaScAn (8. Februar 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme ich vollkommen zu.
Allerdings ist es entgegen der Meinung eines Vorredners, auf RP Servern genauso schlimm.
Die RP´ler habens aufgegeben die Leute zu melden weil sie eh wiederkommen.
Man überlässt ihnen mittlerweile kampflos das feld da es nutzlos ist sie zu melden und sich aufzuregen.
Ich bin nach wie vor dafür das Limit der IgnoreListe auf 500 zu erhöhen.

Zum Themenersteller.
Machen kann man nichts außer Ticket schreiben, Spam meldenm und dann Ignorieren.
Mehr geht nicht. Der Spieler wird nur bei Krassem Faschistischen oder AUsländerfeindlichen / Vulgären Verhalten gebannt bzw verwarnt.


----------



## Forentroll (8. Februar 2008)

Tja, das ist ein trauriger Umstand und Blizzard merkts nicht.

Diese spastischen Anfälle haben nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, es gibt auch 25-jährige die austicken, die deutsche Sprache plötzlich verlernen und das mitten im Raid. Und man ist auch in der eigenen Gilde nicht sicher, denn man brauch ja früher oder später mindestens 20 Leute.

Ich bin am überlegen, sollte ich jemals weiterspielen, einfach auf einen PvE Server zu wechseln, aber da läuft das ganze ja anscheinend nicht anders. Außer das die Imba-PvP-Roxxxors fehlen.
Und Gruppenspiel funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr. Es will keiner heilen und tanken, alle wollen nur Dääämääätsch machen. 

Tja, und das sind die Gründe die mich als Holy Priest zum aufhören bewegt haben. Man wird permanent angeflamt ob man heilen will (bzw man wird eher aufgefordert zu heilen) - neuerdings auch in Instanzen oder im Raid.
Als ich dann in DK Hero 4 Druiden heilen sollte, hab ich meiner Gilde Ade gesagt und hab mich ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute sind zwar immer am rumheulen dass Blizzard das Spiel kaputt macht, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es die Community, die es seit BC so gibt wie sie nunmal ist.

Und wieso zahlenende Kunden bannen, die kein soziales Verhalten zu Hause erlernt haben ? Da fehlen ja 15 € pro Monat. Und die 15€ mal die Anzahl der Idioten geht sicherlich in die Milliarden im Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jmdin (9. Februar 2008)

ipsec76 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall meinte der Magier wärend der Erklärung meiner Freundin das Sie Ihn nicht gesehen habe, Sie solle Ihn rezzen und im gefälligst helfen.
> 
> Also was hat der denn bitte für Tabletten geschluckt. Danacht hat meine Freundin sich tierisch aufgeregt und Ihn einfach auf "ignore" gesetzt. Und der Hammer, auf einmal wird Sie von einem völlig anderen Char weiter angekackt... Da hat der Typ umgelogged und von seinem Twink weiter rumgemotzt. Der kam dann wieder auf ignore. Und dann war ruhe.



Dieses agressive Fordern und anschließendes Beleidigen geht mir auch tierisch auf die Nerven.
Ich bin schon in meinen allerersten Stunden bei WoW (da muß ich LVL 5 oder 6 gewesen) sein, ähnlich angemacht worden.

Nett ist auch, wenn man selbst mangelhaftes Sozialverhalten vorgeworfen bekommt, obwohl man eigentlich gar nichts angestellt hat: ich stand mal, noch mit Probeaccount, in Orgrimmar und habe Leinenverbände hergestellt. Da das eine Weile dauerte, bin ich kurz in die Küche gegangen um mir was zu trinken zu holen. Als ich wieder zurückkam (ca. 1 Minute später), hatten mich 2 Krieger angequatscht. Ging los mit "komm mal mit zum healen", dann "warum antwortest du nicht, du %$$%§" und endete bei "Leute mit Testaccount sind W*chser".
Weiter kommentieren muß man das wohl nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muß auch sagen, dass ich viele gute Erfahrungen als Einsteiger gemacht habe. Insbesondere auf Tirion habe ich einige nette Leute kennengelernt.


----------



## elli (9. Februar 2008)

Ohjaaa, die gute WoW Umgangssprache.
Es fängt schon an, wenn man mit "Ey Mage, mach ma pls Portal nach XX" angelabert wird. Umsonst natürlich. Runen kosten kein Gold, und man selbst ist noch nicht mal Lvl 40. Auf meine Antwort "Geht erst ab Lvl 40" kam immerhin ein "Lol Noob" zurück. Wer der "Noob" ist, daran hat er wohl nicht gedacht. 
Anderer Fall: Questen. Ich sehe 2 Spieler, die die ganze Zeit Mobs ein wenig weiter weg von mir farmen. Gut, ich lass die außer Acht und schlag mir meinen Weg zum Questmob frei. Auf einmal fangen die 2 an zu rennen, als ich dann den Mob killte kam ein eher belustigendes "Huso!". Meine Antwort war nur ein "Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

", danach ging der Flame aber per whisper weiter. "hdf du clown" usw... 

Solche Leute beachte ich gar nicht oder ich bin superfreundlich zu ihnen. Darüber regen die sich dann meistens noch mehr auf.
Ebenso ein Ding finde ich diese Anrede in 5er Gruppen wie Mage, Wl usw. Wieso gibt man seinen Chars Namen?
Und von der allseits beliebten ich-muss-weg-sobald-ich-meine-Quest/Items-hab-Einstellung gibt es auch immer mehr. Der Oberhammer war mal einer (er hatte Lead), der alle 4 Gruppenmitglieder in der Sekunde, in der der Endboss umfiel, gekickt hatte und wohl vorher PM eingestellt hatte. Wir konnten nix looten, er schon und nach 1 Minute gab es den Instanzport.

Trotz alldem finden sich ab und zu auch sehr nette Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (9. Februar 2008)

La Saint: besser und treffender kann man die Situation kaum schildern.
Deinem Post ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Lokibu (7. März 2008)

Neues Erlebnis in der Scherbenwelt.

Da wollte mich doch gestern glatt vom Questgebiet wegscheuchen. Denken manche dass wenn sie gerade da questen, dass sie das recht haben dort alleine zu sein? Naja derjenige ist direkt in meine Ignorliste gewandert. Das wäre dann der Zweite.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es so ein Kiddie war, da die Ausdrucksweise sehr einem jugendlichen geähnelt hat.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (7. März 2008)

das wird wirklich immer schlimmer. beim letzten mal in stratholm mit rnd grp, der horror. ein feral geskillter dudu mit gimp equip der unbedingt tanken wollte obwohl, wie er nacher zugegeben hatte, er bis jetzt nie getankt hatte, eine ele shami der steif und fest berhauptet hat er sei heal geskillt(das er ele ist hab ich auch erst später herausgefunden) ein schurke der offenbar nicht stunnen konnte ohne sich vorher sichtbar zu machen(wobei ich mir sicher bin das das kein bug war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein mage der ausgerechnet der "vollchecker" war und die ini ja so wieso auswendig kennt und immer die "perfekte" taktik vorschlug^^( das einzige was der machte war standig die pats zu pullen sich dann in den eisblock zu verziwhwn und die grp wipen lies) und ich, wobei ich auch nicht pefekt wahr hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . das ganze endete dan mit 4wipes *VOR* dem ersten Boss, da ist es mir zu bunt geworden und ich hab mich verdrückt. bin bis dahin eigentlich immer mit rnd grp in inis gegangen aber ab heute ist damit schluss. nur noch gilde oder freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. März 2008)

Hehe stellt auch doch sowas mal RL vor:

Der 16 jährige Imba Maurer Lehrling kommt den ersten Tag aufn Bau.

Dann rennt er erstmal zum Meister und begrüßt ihn fröhlich mit: "ey du Noob Mauerer, kein Plan wie man ne Mauer hochzieht Olol." Dann mischt er Ladung Zement die völlig unbrauchbar ist und behauptet der Mischer wär schuld. Werkzeug hat er auch keins dabei (Werkzeug is was für kacknoobs)

Mitten in der Arbeit geht er ne Stunde weg weil seine Mutter ihn zum Essen erwartet.

Und als der Auftrageber n Trinkgeld springen lässt steckt er es komplett ein. ( Ey Aldder, kann ich gut brauchen!!)

Zwischendrin geht er immer wieder zu den Gesellen um ihnen mitzuteilen, wie sie ihre Arbeit am besten machen sollen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inade (7. März 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



/signed

Genau so ist es! Ändern kann man es leider nicht mehr... und wenn doch dann nur sehr schwer.

Evtl. ein Neuen Server öffen wo halt ausgelesene Spieler drauf dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexis Cuhein (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

puh, ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll. 
Grundsätzlich gebe ich Mausepaul und vielen Vorpostern in dem Punkt Recht, dass sowohl das sprachliche als auch soziale Niveau im Laufe der Zeit drastisch gesunken zu sein scheinen. Das war für mich auch einer der Hauptgründe, das Spiel mal für ein paar Monate auszusetzen und mehrere Alternativen zu testen.

Ich denke dass es müssig ist, dessen Ursachen zu analysieren/philosophieren.
Was eine Lösung des "Problems" betrifft - hier sehe ich den Serverwechsel zu einem anderen (RP-)Realm eher als Problemverschiebung, denn die von Euch angesprochenen Leute (ich vermeide hier das Wort "kiddies" weil ich auch denke dass das thematisierte Verhalten nicht zwingend altersabhängig ist) werden sich früher oder später auf jedem Realm finden und weiterhin diese Ausdrucks- und Verhaltensweisen an den Tag bringen.
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist dass es oftmals geschickter ist die offene Konfrontation zu suchen, dabei jedoch immer sachlich zu bleiben. Ich erinnere mich hier speziell an ein Erlebnis zu den "alten" Alterac-Zeiten, in denen es hitzige Diskussionen um das sog. "Ehre-/Marken-Leeching" durch schnelles Verlieren gab (Kurzfassung O-Ton der Diskussion):

Ein Mitspieler meiner Schlachtgruppe zu Anfang des BGs: "gogo schnell lose dann next, need epic-mount!!!!111!!!"
Ich: "Danke, dank solcher Leute wie Dir macht PVP richtig Spass." [OK, das war vielleicht nicht wirklich sachlich musste aber einfach mal heraus da ich das als leidenschaftlicher AV-Spieler derzeit einfach zu oft gehört habe]
Er: "ey du kacknoob, wen du nich checks das n win zu lange dauert dann fu"
Ich: "Wenn Du nicht den Sinn eines BGs verstehst und das als Farm-Spot für free epics siehst dito."
<einige Mitspieler geben mir Recht>
Er: "hdf du $%&((%, verp&%$§ dich doch und geh mir nich aufn sack"
Ich: "Oh jetzt werden wir ausfallend weil uns die Argumente ausgehen, fein."
<Stille im Raum>

Die Konsequenz war dass ich einige stille Zustimmung bei meinen Mitspielern fand, wir uns dann doch darum bemühten, das AV zu gewinnen und der genannte Spieler nach ca. 10 Minuten das BG verließ.

Ein weiteres Mal mit meinem Magier (ich war Ende Level 40):

Er: "Hallo! kannst du mir bitte ein Portal nach TB machen?"
Ich: "Würde ich gerne, kann das aber erst ab lvl 50 lernen."
Er: "Aber du bist doch in TB:"
Ich: "Ja, mich selbst kann ich schon vorher nach TB porten, ein Portal dahin geht allerdings erst ab 50."
Er: "Ach du kackb00n, hast ja keine Ahnung."
Ich: "Dann frag bitte mal einen anderen Magier Deines Vertrauens."
<erstmal Stille, dann später>
Er: "hast Recht gehabt mit dem port, entschuldige"


....auch habe ich oftmals festgestellt, dass sich speziell in Instanzen oder Gruppen-Quests die "sprachlich minderbemittelten" Spieler öfters versuchen anzupassen. Wenn man selbst (am besten nicht als einziger) durchgehend ein höheres sprachliches Niveau hält, färbt das meines Erachtens auch (meistens) ein bißchen ab.
Grundsätzlich gilt das auch für die Suche nach einer Random-Gruppe. Wenn man die Suche ansprechend formuliert kann es nur folgendes Ergebnis geben:

1. Gleichgesinnte Leute sprechen einen an, dann ist die Gruppe meistens auch in Ordnung
2. Es sprechen einen Leute an, die in der Lage und bereit sind, sich dementsprechend anzupassen, und sei es nur für diese eine Instanz - ergo: auch in Ordnung
3. Die H4rDc0r3-pwn0r-r0xx0r-kids denken sich sich dann sowieso meist "boah für so ein Geschwafel habe ich keine Zeit. neeed phat-epix-loot schnell, gogo!!!11111" und reagieren dann meistens nicht

Somit hat man durch sein eigenes Verhalten schon eine natürliche Auslese ohne flüchten zu müssen oder sich zu isolieren und nurnoch Dinge mit der Gilde/FL zu unternehmen.


----------



## Dan3 (19. März 2008)

solche threads mit den verhalten gibts alle 2-bis 3wochen
ich kann nur dazu sagen muss man sich ndran gewöhnn oda aufhören


/close


----------



## Lokibu (19. März 2008)

> solche threads mit den verhalten gibts alle 2-bis 3wochen
> ich kann nur dazu sagen muss man sich ndran gewöhnn oda aufhören



Naja es gibt genau einen Thread und das ist der hier, und der wurde wieder aktiviert, weil jemand was dazu schreiben wollte. Mach bitte die Augen auf.


----------



## Kordula (19. März 2008)

Viruzzzz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sehr gut geschrieben ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert vor allem weil ich mich teils auf der teils auf der anderen seite wiedergefunden haben. Ich neige ja auch zu übertriebenen fachchinesisch^^ aber einige übertreiben es....ich stehe also letztens vor BW mein mage hoschspielen und da kommt ein 70iger schurke.
> ...




Tja sowas trifft man nicht nur in WOW
Da ich täglich Bus fahre um von der Arbeit heimzukommen hab ich so ein "Kabarett der verlorengegangenen Muttersprache" fast jeden Tag.
Der Hammer Dialog war:
Ey Alda Mann du hast da was am Auge Mann
Hey Mann ne oder Mann?
Ne Mann echt Mann ohne Scheiss ey

Als sie dann später noch über die Noten in der Schule diskutiert haben (natürlich weiterhin so wortgewaltig) sagte einer das er eine 4- hatte wobei ich das für den Wortschatz was der hatte als ausserordentliche Leistung ansehen muss.

Es ist einfach grausam wie manche reden sofern man sowas noch als reden bezeichnen kann.
Ich könnte meinen Job an den Nagel hängen wenn ich nicht fähig wäre mit unseren Kunden ordentlich zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Naja es gibt genau einen Thread und das ist der hier, und der wurde wieder aktiviert, weil jemand was dazu schreiben wollte. Mach bitte die Augen auf.



Guck disch doch ma selba an öy!


----------



## MacJunkie79 (19. März 2008)

Ich hab mich aus allen Channels abgemeldet - so was lernt man in Tabula Rasa und Herr der Ringe online. Die Ruhe ist herrlich und ich hatte sogar den Eindruck viel schneller leveln zu können - wahrscheinlich ist man nicht so abgelenkt.

Whispers tun einem nach einer Zeit dann schon richtig weh.


----------



## Kujon (19. März 2008)

Dan3 schrieb:


> solche threads mit den verhalten gibts alle 2-bis 3wochen
> ich kann nur dazu sagen muss man sich ndran gewöhnn oda aufhören
> /close



hmm...irgendwie passt der kommentar ja auch zum thema^^

vorallem das /close kommt gut rüber - tschuldige, werden zukünftig nur noch themen diskutieren, die dich - und damit meine ich ausschliesslich dich - interessieren...

asche auf unser haupt, man (nein du!) mögest uns doch pls vergeben ;-)

ich finde diese diskussion, bzw. dieser thread einer der wichtigsten überhaupt in diesem forum - es zeigt mir ganz deutlich, dass es sehr viele vernünftige menschen in diesem spiel gibt, die das spiel spielen, weils spass macht und nicht, weil sie ihren mitteilungsdrang und die suche nach bestätigung in den vordergrund stellen...

es gibt nichts schöneres, als friedlich mit ein paar gleichgesinnten zu zocken und es lustig zu haben...und wenn die gruppe stimmt, macht sogar das wipen spass, ist so^^

gottseidank lassen sich die tiefflieger sehr schnell identifizieren, sei es auch nur durch ein "ey, man gib mal wasser" oder ein "du kackboon, has dienen char gegauft du volnoob" (rechtschreibfehler NICHT eingebaut - 1:1 aus dem chatlog ingame abgeschrieben^^)

mit freunden zocken macht sehr viel spass, nur leider sehr schade, dass auch ich mit vorbehalten und schlechten gefühlen in random gruppen gehe...das war im startjahr nicht so, da waren wir noch jung und unvoreingenommen...

aber diese zeit ist vorbei und kann in diesem game auch nie mehr so werden - aber kommt zeit, kommt rat (oder ein neues game^^)


----------



## Annovella (9. April 2008)

Ich finds immer Klasse wie alle auf einem RP-PvE Server in dem Allgemein/Handelschat herumspammen und andere Leute beleidigen.
Meist bringt das spätere Ticket nichts bis auf das selbe Makro des Gamemasters. Die Ignorliste ist auch irgendwie überfüllt. Ich finde, Blizzard sollte die Freundes und Ignorliste unendlich lang machen. Apropos unendlich lange Ignorliste, gab es da nichtmal ein Addon für?


----------



## osama (9. April 2008)

hmm du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist einfach nicht mehr dasselbe "viele" wollen epics,geld,ehre und das auf kosten von anderen richtig unsozial ist das und deswegen macht es keinen spaß mehr wen man dauernd streitt mit so Idioten da hat...


----------



## Hendric (9. April 2008)

Aaaaaalso: erstmal natürlich /signed!
Aber: bitte denke nicht, dass nur unter 18-jährige so klugkacken - ich mach es nich und bin noch minderjährig - wenn auch nich mehr lange.
Irgendwie kenn ich den post schon.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja: Blizzard macht es NIEMANDEN recht. Nur sich selbst....

--> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=3+jahre+wow

Naja Greez man sieht sich auf Tirion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (9. April 2008)

lustigste obermacker sind immer die schurken...

neulich ich mit 70er pala, 5 epics und 8 raritäten angelegt kommt ein full epic schurke an, und meinte so "Gehste alleine bollwerk oder was, das schaffste ja nie du kackb00n, palas machn ja keen dps..."

meine antwort nur: "ahja, machs besser"... er meinte dann halt "Ja, stfu, hdf du n00b... *beliebiger ausdruck* *sinnloser "deine mudda" witz*... hu***sohn..."

er mich dann zum duell gefordert, ich natürlich angenommen und wie von mir vorraussehbar war, hab ich natürlich gewonnen...

ich dann  halt: "siehste mal, hab dich besiegt und jetz kannst wieder gehen und net stressen..."

seine antwort war ja mal höchst eigenartig... "ja ich report dich weil dun hacker bas**rd bist... du hässliche m***ge**** ich **** deine mudda..." 


höchst niveaulos, ihr könnt euch sicher denken das ich das dem GM gemeldet habe, und der Schurke daraufhin 7 Tage Ban bekam und auf meiner ignorelist landete...


fazit: es gibt imba-r0xx0r kiddies, die einen beleidigen wenn man gegen sie gewinnt...

ps: mit pala gegen schurke zu gewinnen, ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (9. April 2008)

spielt ihr auf pvp servern? also ich bin auf lordaeron und horden seite und dort sind mir solche dinge nur einmal in 2 jahren passiert. ich kam grade vom bg reite richtung ah an einem low level char vorbei und er wollte 20g von mir die ich ihm natürlich nicht gegeben habe worauf er mich mit nem rassistischen ausdruck beleidigte und einen ban dafür kassierte. auch in random gruppen erlebe ich bis auf wipes durch ein paar fehler der dds (bin healer) keine solchen kiddies. nur was passieren kann ist das man in heroics wiped weil der tank stark unterequipped ist und man sich darüber ärgert das man die id verschwendet hat.


----------



## ExoHunter (9. April 2008)

Dass manche auch immer wieder nach neuen Gründen suchen müssen, um zu rechtfertigen, auf WoW rumzureiten?

Du machst nen Thread auf, kriegst deine Antworten, und nun? Bist du jetzt zufrieden, da du sichergestellt hast, dass du nicht der einzige mit der Meinung bist?

Ja? Schön!

...und nun? Was hast du jetzt vor? Eine Offensive gegen "EyYo"-Checkaz aufziehen und versuchen diese Leute von den Servern zu vertreiben?

Ich hoffe inständig, dass das Addon bald kommt, damit euch die Langeweilige wieder vergeht.


----------



## Mangler (9. April 2008)

Ja ist leider so man sollte einen Aufnahmetest für die unter 18 jährigen machen. Wenn "Sie" diesen dann bestanden haben dürfen sie auf Realm A wenn nicht ab auf den Realm B zu - Ey du Spasti warum pullst du nicht schneller ich muss noch abchillen ! Oder : aldaaa ey mach mal Wasser. Was noch sehr unterhaltsam ist : bin mal afk essen 30 Minuten könnt ja mal den trash clearen. usw usw......


----------



## Kotnik (9. April 2008)

Wenn man mal so nen richtig miesen Tag hat und ne Gruppe aus lauter solchen Kindern, ist es wunderschön als Pala-Tank einfach die halbe Ini zu pullen und dann einfach 
/angstblase
/ruhestein
*gg*

ansonsten einfach ignore und aus. wozu rumärgern, so viele menschen spielen WoW, da muss ich mich nicht mit den VOllpfosten aufhalten. Man findet auch genügend coole Leute.


----------



## Shênya (9. April 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Dass manche auch immer wieder nach neuen Gründen suchen müssen, um zu rechtfertigen, auf WoW rumzureiten?
> 
> Du machst nen Thread auf, kriegst deine Antworten, und nun? Bist du jetzt zufrieden, da du sichergestellt hast, dass du nicht der einzige mit der Meinung bist?
> 
> ...



schon geachtet das die die 27. seite ist und der Thread etwas über 2Monate alt?^^

PS: wer sich ab der Uhrzeit wundert: Ich kann nich einschlafen, resp. bin wiederaufgewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (9. April 2008)

Was mich ärgert, ist, dass Blizzard nicht durchgreift und mittels (temporärer) Accountsperrungen für Ordnung, sprich sozialadäquates Verhalten, sorgt.

Da gibt es Typen (natürlich aus der eigenen Fraktion), die stalken einen regelrecht, wenn man es gewagt hat, ihnen zu sagen, dass die Unterhaltung mit ihnen niveaulos sei. Über die sorgenannte Freundschaftsliste wird man dann verfolgt und Tag und Nacht beobachtet: Mehrmals am Tag kommen von immer wieder neu erstellten Chars dämliche Kommentare. 

Und Blizzard bleibt trotz wiederholter Beschwerden völlig untätig...

Da lob' ich mir die chinesischen Farmsbots. Die lassen einen wenigstens in Ruhe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollgotan (9. April 2008)

/signed    mir gehts auch aufn sack


----------



## Zerokar (9. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen aber schaut mal bei BLASC rein, da gibts n nettes Addon um deine Ignorien Liste zu vergrößern, einer warher Lebenleichtermacher *g*
Ich setzt solche Leute kommentar los auf meine Igno Liste, dadurch ist sichergestellt, dass ich nur noch mit Leuten spiele die sich auch benehmen können. 
Manchmal verarsch ich solche Leute auch erst und setz sie dann auf Ignorieren. 
Was anderes bleibt einem nicht übrig!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2008)

Hachja.... damals... einer der Gründe warum ich gegangen bin...
Nur leider muss man sich dieses Verhalten auch ansehen, sobald man nur einen Fuß vor die Tür setzt.
Samstags Mittags an einem sonnigen Tag ist es besonders schlimm, da laufen dann genug... ehm... Exemplare solcherlei Wesenheiten herum und man fühlt sich irgendwie doch wieder in seine aktive WoW Zeit versetzt, ein wenig Phantasie dabei und man hat den herrlichsten Tag seines Lebens (Achtung, nicht ernst nehmen)

Besonders hübsch auch (ja jetzt kommts...), wenn es generell Schulschluß gibt und all die Kinderchen von der Gesamtschule aus in die Stadt prozessieren um sich dort ihren Frust... ehm.. ja egal, solange beobachte ich sie nicht^^

Aber nach der Lektüre der 27 Seiten bin ich regelrecht verwundert das es nur so wenige, ich sag mal Ausfälle im Intellektuellen Bereich gab, wobei ich wohl beipflichten muss, dass angesprochene Asoziale Komponenten der Gesellschaft, den Text wohl nicht annähernd über die ersten 3 Zeilen hinaus verfolgt haben (/können ?)
Ich muss sagen, wenn ich hier die Antworten lese und so wenige Beleidungen etc. frag ich mich echt... Leute, warum geht ihr nicht alle auf einen und den selben Server, wohl noch in die selbe Gilde...
Mich würdet ihr auch wieder zu WoW locken, sofern ich euch dort begleiten darf ^^

Schöne grüße
Selor

P.S.: Ja ich weiß wieviel Uhr wir haben aber der Fiese Student muss ja Hausarbeiten schreiben ^^


----------



## Erim (9. April 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

dem Eingangspost kann ic hvoll und ganz zustimmen. Was sich zur Zeit auf Tirion tummelt ist nicht mehr schön.

Da wird man grundlos beleidigt, es werden in Instanzen Gruppen verlassen, nachdem eine Person Quest XY abgeschlossen hat, etc...

Und was die Kommunikation angeht: Mir war lange Zeit nicht klar, dass im Deutschen anscheinend 90% der Wörter mit "a" aufhören. Wie zum Beispiel "Mudda, Jäga, Kriga, Magia, Alda, " und so weit...a....
Und dass meine Mutter dem horizontalen Gewerbe nachgeht, war mir bis vor Kurzem auch nicht kla...a.

Nein, im Ernst: Mir macht das Spiel auf Tirion immer weniger Spaß. Ich habe einen kleinen Bekanntenkreis innerhalb der letzten knapp3 Jahre aufbauen können. Mit denen gehe ich gerne in Instanzen oder halte ein Schwätzchen. Aber die Channels /1, /2, /3 sind bei mir langsam dauerhaft ausgeschaltet.
Schade, dass man kein generelles /ignore machen kann.

Denn alle Naselang gefragt zu werden, ob man jemandem Gold geben kann (Lv5er will 2 Gold von mir) nervt. Besonders, wenn man ein höfliches "nein, tut mir leid" oder "einen Moment bitte" antwortet und daraufhin nur Beleidigungen an den Kopf geworfen bekommt... Nein das macht keinen Spaß mehr.
Oder leute die allen Möglichen Schwachsinn durch SW per /y schreien.

Die Höhe ist es für mich dann aber, wenn so etwas passiert wie letztens in der Scherbenwelt:
Ich will gerade mit meinem Priester-Twink die ersten paar Quests in der Scherbenwelt erledigen, da sehe ich, wie zwei 70er einen 58er ziehen und genau die Mobs erledigen die ich brauche. Also frage ich ganz höflich im /s ob wir uns zusammentun könnten, da wir uns sonst gegenseitig die Gegner wegschnappen.
Was kommt als Antwort von nem 70er? "Tja, Pech"
Ich zurück "Hmm.. ok, aber das kann man auch freundlich sagen"
Reaktion "Als ich auf dem Level war hat mir auch keiner geholfen. Warum sollte es jetzt bei dir anders sein?"

Toll! Ganz große Klasse! Eine weitere Person auf 10 Ignore-Lists.

Auch klasse: Man geht als heilender Priester in eine Ini. Der Tank rennt in die größte auffindbare Gruppe und stirbt schneller als die restliche Gruppe "Was machst du da? Wir sind alle oom" schreiben kann. Whisper vom Tank zum Heiler: "kannst du nicht heilen oder was du kackboon?" Verlässt die Gruppe und setzt mich auf ignore. Super!
Oder der Paladin, der dem Priester dauernd Segen der Macht verleiht....


Naja, Menschen eben...


----------



## Bignova (9. April 2008)

Gibt echt viele Idioten in letzter Zeit im Game,entweder die sind Item-geil oder einfach nur schlecht drauf und Streitsuchend,auf Lordearon herrscht eh ziemliches chaos (mal abgesehen davon das Allianz mehr da is als Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) es gibt da Leute die einen Anspucken,und das nur aus Fun oder so!!Glaub aber auch nich das der Server der einzige ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FliX80 (9. April 2008)

Erim schrieb:


> Naja, Menschen eben...



Damit hast du des Pudels Kern getroffen...


----------



## Ouna (9. April 2008)

Ich finde, mittlerweile geht es wieder. Schlimm war es, wo BC frisch draußen war und nicht jeder alle Inis kannte, da wurde oft mal beleidigt/nach Boss xy die Instanz verlassen, weil entweder das Wunschitem nicht gedroppt ist/geninjat wurde/sonstige Späße.

Falls mir trotzdem einer dumm kommt - ich beachte ihn einfach nicht. Solche Leute wollen mit Absicht provozieren, wenn man sie einfach links liegen lässt, werden sie zwar noch 3Minuten weiterflamen und heulen, aber dann ist Ruhe. Oder man lässt sich gar nicht auf das Niveau herunter, antwortet nur Mist und schon ziehen die Leute wieder ab.

Beispiel von mir:
Ich war mal im BG mit meinem Rogue, noch vor 2.3 und er war ziemlich mies equippt. Ich sehe, dass ein Dudu nen Hordler umhaut, der noch 5% Life hatte und grade am reggen war. Als er mich dann sah, rannte er weg, ich natürlich hinterhergesprintet. Fazit war, ich habe ihn umgehaun, spiel das BG zuende, joine neu....
Auf einmal whispert mich einer an, mit meinem Charnamen+noob dahinter. Ich musste ja schon da lachen ^^ Er begann mich zu flamen, ich wär doch ein scheiß Kiddie, könnte ja gar nich spielen und "bis ich kleiner Kackgimp mal soweit wär, würde noch viel Zeit ins Land gehn". Ahhhja. Ich hab einfach nur mit "Cool, ein Flamer, das ist aber nett, dass du mir soviel Beachtung schenkst" und "Flame doch bitte weiter, du rettest grade meinen Abend" geantwortet... und schon war er weg!

Aber was in manchen Leuten so vorgeht... flamen, weil man jemanden im BG einmal umhaut... nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erim (9. April 2008)

"Des Pudels Kern"

Nette Formulierung *g*



Was mir gerade noch auffällt, was mich bis aufs Blut nervt:
Leute, die in Foren dauernd Sachen schreiben wie "Wayne" "Mimimi" und "Käse zum Whine?"
Meine Güte, noch alles klar im Kopf bei solchen Menschen?
Klar kommt es mal vor, dass jemand einen Forenbeitrag schreibt, der etwas daneben ist oder dass jemand leicht dämliche Fragen stellt. Kommt ja vor.
Aber was bewegt einen - ich sage mal "halbwegs klardenkenden Mitbürger" - dazu, den anderen dann fertig zu machen, als Idioten hinzustellen und so einen Blödsinn zu schreiben? So etwas spreng jede Diskussion und führt früher oder später nur zu Streit. Früher haben wir so etwas "Forentroll" genannt. Das hat sich dann meistens von selbst erledigt. Heute ist das schon fast normal, dass in jedem Thread mindestens ein solcher "Beitrag" zu finden ist.

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Nagroth (9. April 2008)

Ich finde man sollte dem Erfinder von WOW oder am besten ganz Blizzard den Nobelpreis verleihen. Ganz im Ernst zumindest den Friedensnobelpreis.
Man bedenke wieviele Menschen mit diesem Spiel sich übergreifend beschäftigen und kommunizieren.

Überhaupt hat Blizzard da was tolles geschaffen. Wir alle – fast 9 Millionen oder 10 – spielen es. Der Eine mehr der Andere weniger. Aber stehts geht es um Spaß. Und den haben wir.
Man was war ich froh und glücklich als ich die Todesminen zum ersten Mal geschafft habe. Ich war unglaublich stolz als ich das erstemal die 60ig erreicht hatte. Fast das gleiche Gefühl als ich 70ig wurde.
Mit einer der geilsten Momente war der als ich mein Epic – Mount als Druide mir erquestet hatte. Ich war da einer der Ersten auf dem Server!
Ansonsten hatte sich mein Spiel und mein Charakter auch stark entwickelt. Würde ich meine Chancen bewerten eines Tages als Manager rumlaufen zu können, würd ich sagen habe ich in den Jahren viel gelernt.
Über 2 Jahre aktiv geraidet. Was haben wir nicht alles gesehen und was haben wir alles nicht gesehen.
Trotzdem schön.
Unvergessen die Abende an denen man sich rumgeschlagen hat weil man wieder keine Raidgruppe zusammen bekommen hat. Unvergessene Abende wenn es mal wieder nicht geklappt hat einen Boss zu legen. Unvergessene Abende an denen man miterlebt hat, wie Kiddychars an einem vorbeizogen weil sie sich speichelleckend nach einem besserem Raid beworben haben.

Wenn man dazu noch die Beleidigungen nimmt muss man sagen ....besser Beleidigungen als richtigen Krieg. Nein im Ernst WoW ist vom Ansatz mit den ganzem Epic Kram halt Quatsch, bzw. fördert asoziales Neid gehabe.


----------



## Mollari (9. April 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man das Thema Sozialverhalten auch mal im Gesamtkontext betrachten und nicht nur den einzelnen Aspekt der hier in WoW beleuchtet wird. 

Was hier an Verhaltensstrukturen beobachtet werden kann ist im Grunde genommen nur das exponential gesteigerte Verhalten das diese Leute auch in ihrem Privatleben an den Tag legen. Warm eingekuschelt in den Mantel der Anonymität kann man dann im Netz seinen sozialen oder eben auch asozialen Neigungen nachgehen und mal "so richtig die Sau rauslassen". 

Natürlich liegt es in der Verantwortung eines jeden Spielers wie man sich anderen gegenüber verhält, doch muss ich auch bedenken wer da alles spielt. Und ich behaupte guten Gewissens das ein Großteil der spielenden Bevölkerung im ersten Lebensdrittel steht und seinen "Reifeprozess" was Charakterstärke, ethische Normen und Verhalten in einem sozialen Umfeld angeht, noch nicht abgeschlossen oder teilweise vielleicht noch gar nicht begonnen hat. 

Denn das ist wiederum der Fluch der neuen Welt. Die, die im zweiten Drittel des Lebens stehen haben noch gelernt sich real mit jemandem auseinander zu setzen. Diesen Menschen ist der Wert eines funktionierenden sozialen Umfelds bewusst und teuer. Und dieser Wunsch wird auch in die virtuelle Welt übertragen. Dort kollidiert der Wunsch nach gemeinsamen Erlebnisse, nach Abenteuern in der Gruppe mit den Verhaltensweisen einer Generation die an primitiver Lustbefriedigung kaum zu überbieten ist. 

Denn es folgt eine Generation die absolut plan- und ziellos ist. Und zu allem Elend ist diese Generation auch noch überdurchsschnittlich maßlos. Es scheint kein Wertesystem mehr vorhanden zu sein. Alles muss jetzt, sofort und nur für mich sein. Und das Beste ist gerade gut genug. Was sich im privaten Leben an Einschränkungen, Restriktionen, finanzieller Abhängigkeit und emotionaler Unreife anstaut wird in Spielen wie WoW abgeladen. Anstatt die Situationen mit Gleichaltrigen und Freunden "aufzuarbeiten" kotzt man sich virtuell aus und versucht Druck abzubauen und Macht zu gewinnen. Das es sich hierbei um keine reale Macht handelt scheint nicht von Bedeutung oder will nicht wahrgenommen werden. 

Alle Sorgen, Probleme und gesellschaftlichen Unterschiede verschwinden hinter einem Schleier aus virtuellen lila Gegenständen. Und was bleibt wenn eines Tages das Licht ausgeht? 

Richtig...nichts.

Das mag analytischer klingen als es gemeint ist. Man sollte sich nur vor Augen halten dass das, was jeder von uns täglich in WoW oder anderen Spielen erlebt, nur die Spitze eines gigantischen Berges ist. Das ist ein Thema für die ganze Gesellschaft. Online-Spiele und soziale Verhaltensweisen sind nur kleine Teilaspekte eines gewaltigen Problems das man anscheinend nicht sehen will.


----------



## theduke666 (9. April 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> /vote 4 Unendlich große Ignore-Liste....


MEIN Reden.
Aber Bliz hört nicht.
Weiss sowieso nicht, warum die Liste beschränkt ist,
es soll jeder selber wissen, wieviel er ignorieren möchte.


----------



## DocFloppy (9. April 2008)

Mollari schrieb:


> /snipped
> Online-Spiele und soziale Verhaltensweisen sind nur kleine Teilaspekte eines gewaltigen Problems das man anscheinend nicht sehen will.



/signed


----------



## ...Christoph... (9. April 2008)

„EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“

Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ? 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Umschreibung…sehr gut       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (9. April 2008)

/signed


----------



## select1 (9. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> /signed



/signed!


----------



## iron_Z (9. April 2008)

/signed


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. April 2008)

Tja Manschmal frage ich mich echt warum auf Deutschsprachigen Releam spielen.
Da versteht man jedes Englisch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estron (9. April 2008)

vor allem sind solche leute dann auch noch total beratungsresistent.
Krieger zum Vergelterpala: Hör auf Weihe zu spammen.
Vergelterpala: *Weiheknopf drück*

MFG Estron


----------



## agolbur (9. April 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> ganz erhebliche Defizite im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich vorzuweisen haben.



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (9. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.



Ok, ich geb dir ja in den meisten Punkten recht aber was habt ihr alle gegen die 12-16 jährigen, ich bin selber 15 und führe mich nicht wie ein affe auf, ich schreibe auch nicht zu jedem: "fu du boon" wenn er/sie nicht das hat oder das tun kann was ich gerne möchte. Also es gibt auch ausnahmen, in dem sinne: "Yo alda was geht???". Ne nur spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Dark  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (9. April 2008)

Also ich hab das auch bemerkt, dass das in letzer Zeit immer schlimmer wird mit den Randomgroups. Du hast vollkommen recht, es gibt keine Absprachen mehr. Jeder nuked herum wie er will - wenn man was sagt heißts nur "is eh ne n00b instance" - beim nächsten Mobpack wird gewiped. Das ganze nicht nur einmal. Dann kommt der ueber1337 Warri, der einer von den Typen ist, die solche Instanzen eh soloen könnten, den Heiler nimmt er nur mit, weil er so gütig ist. Die restlichen finden den Chat nicht oder rennen nur so neben der Gruppe her und haben keinen Plan was sie tun (irgendwer (vorzüglich jemand der schnell umfällt) pullt Bosse, obwohl der Raum noch voller Trashmobs, Hunter haben hauptsächlich Stärke auf ihren Items, Mages casten Arcane Explosions auf Einzelmobs, jeder würfelt auf alles need (letzens erst ein Mage der meinte er braucht den Uldamanstab, weil da ja +1 Ausdauer drauf is - mich hätts nicht gewundert, wenn er tatsächlich noch was mieseres angehabt hätte, aber dass die +11 Stärke daraufhin deuten, dass das n Meleestab (hätte ihn gebraucht als Druid) is, is ja wörscht)).
Es is wirklich schlimm, in Instanzen gibts kein Gruppenspiel mehr, sondern das is halt so ein Bereich, wo 5 Leute reinpassen, ihr eigenes Ding drehen und halt manchmal bei den andern mitlaufen, weils ja dann doch oft schneller voran geht. Man kann echt nur noch mit der Gilde was machen.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (9. April 2008)

witziger Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja die Jugend von heute!
Das hab ich damals (im jugendlichen Alter) schon gehört,ich seh das nich so eng meistens,die sind jung die müssen anecken (dürfen).
Wenn mich sowas direkt betrifft,bin ich meist raus aus der Nummer,ansonsten seh ich das ganz liberal^^
Wer sich später nich ändert wird halt nix aus sich machen können,aber das is nich mein Problem.
Das meiste Geld verdient sich halt auf dem Rücken der Dummen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wu-san (9. April 2008)

Erim schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> dem Eingangspost kann ic hvoll und ganz zustimmen. Was sich zur Zeit auf Tirion tummelt ist nicht mehr schön.
> 
> ...



/signed Tirion geht so überhaupt nicht mehr. Wärend der Weihnachtsfeiertage 2007 wurde Tirion auch als Startrealm vorgeschlagen wenn man mit WoW angefangen hat.
Das ist das Ergebnis.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe den Server gewechselt und bin zufrieden. Scheiß auf die 20€.


----------



## FELLINGA (9. April 2008)

Muss euch da auch mal rechtgeben..war letztens HDZ2 und als unser Holy Pala seinen CHat scheibar nicht gelesen hat und unser Schurke..andauernd geschrieben hat:

1. pala crono..
2. CRONOO
3. HEY verdammt
4. setz dein verdammtes crono

jedenfalls ging das noch ne weile so dahin (war beim 15ten portal oder beim 16ten) und obwohl alles gut lief und wir eigentlich gar keine hilfe von nem Crono Signal gebraucht hätten weil eigentlich alles gut gelaufen ist...wollte der nicht aufhören zu spammen.
Gott sei dank dürfte der Pala den chat nicht gelesen haben, den sonst wäre der sicher geleavt! Jedenfalls hat sich der total sinnfrei aufgeregt und war total unfreundlich.

Meine Erfahrungen zu Rnd Gruppen:
Als Tank hat man es wesentlich einfacher. Wenn man eine Gruppe hat bei der man sieht das das Equip eigentlich passt (was meistens auf ein wenig erfahrung deutet) muss man als Tank einfach ein gewissen Tempo vorgeben, so das keiner Zeit hat zu flamen oder zu lange über etwas nachzudenken, denken sollte der Tank und wenn die Zeichen am Anfang ausgemacht wurden gibt es normalerweise nichts mehr zu bequatschen. Wenn die Leute dann echt mal knapp bei Mana sind melden die sich schon.

Das funktioniert bei mir meistens ganz gut, einmal war es lustig da hatten wir nen Wipe (vllt war ich ein wenig zu schnell) jedenfalls meinte der Mage: "Das hast du davon das du immer so schnell bist", ich: "Ich kann auch langsamer machen.." der mage: "nene ist schon ganz ! lustig ! so" ...also der mage hatte spass an diesen run so wie man dann beim verabschieden merke der rest der gruppe auch obwohl wir wärend der instanz eigentlich NICHTS im Gruppenchat gepostet hatten^^

lg


----------



## Gothmorg (9. April 2008)

> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.



Und gerade du meinst, etwas besseres zu sein?
Schonmal was von Groß- und Kleinschreibung, bzw. Rechtschreibung gehört?
Und hast du dir eigentlich schonmal die Mühe gemacht, bei auch nur einem einzigen Flamer auf das Alter zu achten / danach zu fragen? Sicher nicht. Und woher willst du dann wissen, dass das alles die Minderjährigen sind?

Dein Post ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Beweis, dass 1. nicht alle "Kiddys" minderjährig sind und 2. Arroganz / Ignoranz schlimmer sein kann als lächerliches Verhalten.

mfG Goth


----------



## DamokIes (13. Oktober 2008)

Beim stöbern durch meine Browser-Lesezeichen, bin ich mal wieder auf diesen Leckerbissen der hiesigen Forenkultur gestoßen
und hab erneut Tränen gelacht.
Und ich muß mich dazu bekennen, das DIESER Thread der Auslöser war, mich hinzusetzen und meinen ersten (Selbst-)Erfahrungsbericht
niederzuschreiben.
Eigentlich muß ich mich im nachhinein dafür bei Mausepaul bedanken und hoffe, das sich durch diesen Text noch mehr Leute berufen
fühlen etwas ähnliches zu verfassen.


Damo
(bekennender Mausepaul-Fan)

P.S.:
Lass mal wieder was von dir lesen Mausi  ;-)


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. Oktober 2008)

Morby schrieb:


> so nun ma meinen Senf zum Thema :
> 
> also einer meiner söhne gamelt auch WOW er iss zwar erst 11j alt was aber nichts über sein spielverhalten aussagt ich würde sogar sagen dass er mit seinen 11j sogar sehr gut wow gamelt, sicher iss klar das er mit seinen alter in keine Raids oder grosse Innis gehen kann aber WOW iss ein spiel bei dem mann ned sehr vie Gripps braucht wer von euch früher ma Ultima Online gezoogt hatt der weiss von was ich spreche.
> Und was sein verhalte angeht würde ich sogar sagen dass es fast keiner von euch weiss wenn er mit ihm spielen würde denn er weiss sich sehr gut zu verhalten.
> ...



wobei sich nach diesem post die frage stellt, woher er den (Zitat) Gripps auch haben sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grymhall (13. Oktober 2008)

/signed

definitiv bitte eine unendliche ignoreliste....muss die alle 5 tage immer wieder auffrischen


----------



## Azareus One (13. Oktober 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> /signed


gz, FULLQUOTE!

also ich persönlich mein ja auch, das die ausdrucksweise mancher spieler unglaulich zu wünschen übrig lässt. Allein "Giev Gold!" is unterstes niveau...


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2008)

liegt daran das das spiel leichter wird... leichter super items... leichter Gold.... das lockt casuals... und die fühlen sich dan wichtig : /

wenn das spiel schwerer wird, können "möchtegern Gängster" nicht mitthalten und müssen WaR zocken : /


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2008)

komm auf Zirkel des Cenarus da sind alle voll locker drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mich da nicht über die community beschweren


----------



## Melih (13. Oktober 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> komm auf Zirkel des Cenarus da sind alle voll locker drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach bei Zirkel des Chenarius machen die doch in Goldhain eh nur CS *hust*


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ach bei Zirkel des Chenarius machen die doch in Goldhain eh nur CS *hust*


wenn de meinst....wenn du rp nicht tollerierst lass es sein aber die leute auf rp servern sind wenigstens keine assis, da sie das spiel nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Melih (13. Oktober 2008)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenn de meinst....wenn du rp nicht tollerierst lass es sein aber die leute auf rp servern sind wenigstens keine assis, da sie das spiel nicht so ernst nehmen



Nene du verstehst das falsch <.<

Wollte mal bei Zirkel neu anfangen als Mensch Magier nachdem ich level 6 war wurde ich in Goldhain gefragt ob ich gern mit einer "GNOMIN" Cs möchte....


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Nene du verstehst das falsch <.<
> 
> Wollte mal bei Zirkel neu anfangen als Mensch Magier nachdem ich level 6 war wurde ich in Goldhain gefragt ob ich gern mit einer "GNOMIN" Cs möchte....


das is dann die absolute ausnahme..mir wurde in dem jahr in dem ich da spiele kein mal so etwas angeboten. obwohl ich eine nachtelfe spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben und zum größten Teil ist es auch so.
Man kann nicht viel dran ändern glaube ich, denn versucht mal solche Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass sie im Unrecht sind, oder sogar lächerlich sind.


----------



## Delwod (13. Oktober 2008)

bei vielen sachen kann ich dir nur beiflichten bis auf die rechtschreibung wie sagt man!

Man sohl kein stein werfen wenn man in glashaus sietzt!  

<< sich seine eigene schreibfehler anschaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (13. Oktober 2008)

/sign! Also Random-Gruppen gehen auf Tirion sowieso eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr ich spiel dort selber und da gehts dann vielleicht zu des ist nicht mehr normal.

gruß Dreet


----------



## naggaroth100 (13. Oktober 2008)

spiel Lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hat man keine asozialen/unsozialen Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (13. Oktober 2008)

Sowas gibts nun mal un das in fast jedem rollenspiel
irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von diesen mimimi threads 
Geht nur mir so?
SOll nu kein geflame sein aber is nunmal so^^
MFG^^


----------



## wonder123 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen! Das einzige was mich an der ganzen Sache noch mehr stört als das eigentliche Thema sind die Vorurteile gehen unter 18-Jährige. Diese sogenannte "kiddies" ich selbst bin übrigens auch erst 13, besitzen macnhmal mehr Disziplin und Hirnmasse als mein einer der sich für 18+ ausgibt. Wenn man irgendwo an irgendeinem Raidboss dauerwiped oder in Arathi wie immer verliert als Allianzler kommt als erstes oft das Kommentar :"immer diese scheiß kiddies ihre mütter sollten mal aufpassen, dass sie früher ins bett gehen damit wir pros hier mal nen paar bgs winnen oder raidbosse umbashen können". Also ich würde doch sehr hoffen, das diese fiesen Anti-Kinder "Feststellungen"aufhören. So und jetzt muss ich nochmal loswerden, dass ich voll deiner Meinung bin. Ende aus Basta^^


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



Dann komm mal auf Nethersturm:Am meisten Player,am meisten Idioten...das positive daran ist zwar,dass man immer was zu lachen hat wenn sich grade ein "Big-roXXor" und ein "Ultra-hipper-Gangsta" streiten.Jaja,/signed mein lieber.


----------



## nerfi (13. Oktober 2008)

@ damokles, alte threads pushen ist ekelhaft
@all wie alt seid ihr? 42?

btw.


Shizo. schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von diesen mimimi threads



der thread ist 9 monate alt


----------



## Dropz (13. Oktober 2008)

ja,aber es sollte sich ändern,macht doch keinem spaß und wirft einen nach hinten







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted


----------



## Tallys (13. Oktober 2008)

Nabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau meine Meinung! Bei uns auf Norgannon siehts nich wirklich besser aus! 

Peace Tallys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hm, jo du hast Recht. Gut , das ist nicht bei allen so ( ich zB bin nicht so ^^ ), aber es kommt immerhäufiger vor. So ist das nunmal bei populären Spielen Generell erkennt man ein vorpubertäres Kiddie am namen und an der Klasse. Kein Kiddie würde einen Heiler spielen. Das hilft noch nicht wirklich , denn nicht jeder spielt Heiler. Dann geben sie sich meistens Namen wie : "Superkilla" oder "Snipershot" und natürlich dürfen die seltsamen Zeichen die man mit ALT+NUMblock schreibt nicht fehlen.

An dieser Stelle möcht ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen schreiben ( nur eine von vielen ):

Vor ca. 2 Wochen traf ich den Spieler wieder , der mich als ich noch lvl 50 war , als kackboon und gimp beschimpfte. Er spielte immernoch seinen Schurken namens :"Kîllashádow". Zu allem Übel kam er auch noch mit nach Zul'Aman. Fast wäre es nicht dazu gekommen denn sein equip war noch recht dürftig. Aber egal , ich und einer unserer Heiler wollten ihn porten. Natürlich bat er nicht drumm er spammte einfach : "Port!!!". Nach dem ca. 10. Spam schrieb er: PORT JETZ MAKL EINWR!?=

So , kurzer Sprung. Wir befinden uns vor dem ersten boss (der bären kerl) und keiner scheint sich dazu durchzuringen den boss zu erklären. Na was glaubt ihr wer sich zu Wort meldet ? Natürlich , unser lieber Kîllashádow! Da er anscheinend nicht in TS reden wollte schrieb er :Jetz klopen wia den um GOGOGOGOG. Zum Glück hat dann noch unser Tank alle erklärt. Jedenfalls haben wir es irgendwie geschafft den Boss zu legen und eine Faustwaffe droppt. Neben "Kîllashádow" würfeln auch noch ein schurke und ein Off-Krieger. Und der Off-Krieger bekommt die Waffe. Was jetzt passiert könnt ihr euch denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Natürlich flamt er nicht nur den Krieger , sondern auch noch seine mutter und scheint dabei zu vergessen , dass dieser Krieger gleichzeitig Raidleiter ist. Zack, /ignore , fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Oktober 2008)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Sowas gibts nun mal un das in fast jedem rollenspiel
> irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von diesen mimimi threads
> Geht nur mir so?
> SOll nu kein geflame sein aber is nunmal so^^
> MFG^^


Mir gehts genauso überall wird sich nur beschwet!
Mensch es ist ein Spiel und kein Pisa keine Schule nix. In nem Spiel schaltet man einfach ab und hat nicht immer sein Hirn an.
Und die Hey alter typen die sind eh verloren sitzen mit 19 mit Harz 4 daheim im Berliner Plattenbau mit 5 Kindern und ner 14 Jährigen Mutter das is bei denen so das is doch voll cool^^Aggro Berlin KAKE und so die denken so!
Hört doch einfach auf wenn die euch nerven!

Kleiner Tipp: Macht gebrauch von der Igno. Wenn er euch dan nichtmehr anschreiben kann wird er wütend beschümpft euch und dan könnt ihr ihn wegen Beleidigung melden.


----------



## Gremnon (13. Oktober 2008)

Üblicherweise gelange ich ja höchstens passiv ins Forum über den Ticker, aber dieser schöne Thread hat mich doch mal zum kurzen Statement aufgefordert.

Zwar hat mausepaul mit seiner Reflektion das Rad nicht neu erfunden, aber mich mit seiner wahrheitsgemäßen Aussagekraft zum nicken und lachen gebracht. "Je Neanderthaler desto Text:", Vergleiche über die sich ein Nachdenken lohnt. Leute die ihrer Sprache sicher sind, sind auch gern gesehen.

Eine wohlverdiente 10.0 für diese Feststellungen, denen ich mir mit Vergnügen angenommen habe.
Jede Community hat schwarze und weiße Schafe.


----------



## Soramac (13. Oktober 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> Dann komm mal auf Nethersturm:Am meisten Player,am meisten Idioten...das positive daran ist zwar,dass man immer was zu lachen hat wenn sich grade ein "Big-roXXor" und ein "Ultra-hipper-Gangsta" streiten.Jaja,/signed mein lieber.



Oh man.. musst ich grad lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (13. Oktober 2008)

nerfi schrieb:


> @ damokles, alte threads pushen ist ekelhaft
> @all wie alt seid ihr? 42?
> 
> btw.
> ...




naund?
is aber doch trotzdem ein mimimi thread^^


----------



## Müllermilch (13. Oktober 2008)

wird nichts dran ändern dein thread -.-


----------



## Zaid (13. Oktober 2008)

Masqlin schrieb:


> *gähn*
> Das Spiel ist ab 12.
> Das Spiel ist für Kinder ausgelegt (siehe Graphik, wie es auf Equip ausgelegt ist usw. usf.)
> Das Spiel ist gerade in Mode.
> ...



Ich glaube ja nicht das es sooo Stark für Kinder ausgelegt ist das Game, den ich glaube nicht das ein 12 Jähriger bei Kil´Jaeden ne große hilfe ist.....
Gut im PvP etc das ist für Kinder ausgelegt aber da Blizzard sich jetzt mehr auf die Gilden konzentriert würd ich mal sagen das es so allmählich kein Game für Kiddies mehr seien wird.


----------



## Siccaria (13. Oktober 2008)

Tja, ich hab das was der TE schreibt auch beobachtet... leider ein Phänomen das nicht Speziell an einem Spiel hängt sondern scheinbar ganz allgemein zustande kommt sobald sich nur genug Leute in einer Community im Netz zusammenfinden.
Traurig ist es, aber bisher habe ich noch nirgendwo eine Patentlösung gefunden die man sinnvoll angewendet hätte.
Es gibt wohl kein Entkommen davor, gerüchteweise soll es in Lotr noch am besten sein in dieser Hinsicht (weil die... problematische Gruppe an Spieler es scheinbar als 'langweilig' abgestempelt hat), aber genaueres kann ich nicht dazu sagen da ich selbst mich (aus anderen Gründen) nie mit Lotr anfreunden konnte. 
Scheint so als müsste man einfach lernen mit den Leuten zu leben, wos geht die Geduld aufbringen und es mit Vernuft versuchen eine Einsicht zu bewirken und in hoffnungslosen Fällen die Ignorefunktion zu bemühen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (13. Oktober 2008)

Naja weiß nicht bin bestimmt mal 2 Wochen am Stück mindestens 1 mal am Tag in eine Instanz und das war noch nicht lange her. Vielleicht 1 Monat oder so. Aufjedenfall warn jeden Tag gute und sehr nette Gruppen. Von ca. 20 Gruppen war einmal was nicht oke da hat auch einer dauernd rumgespackt und genervt aber der wurd dann einfach rausgeschmissen und gut ist.


----------



## Core.Wartex (13. Oktober 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Naja weiß nicht bin bestimmt mal 2 Wochen am Stück mindestens 1 mal am Tag in eine Instanz und das war noch nicht lange her. Vielleicht 1 Monat oder so. Aufjedenfall warn jeden Tag gute und sehr nette Gruppen. Von ca. 20 Gruppen war einmal was nicht oke da hat auch einer dauernd rumgespackt und genervt aber der wurd dann einfach rausgeschmissen und gut ist.




So muss es sein


----------



## Camô (13. Oktober 2008)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Sowas gibts nun mal un das in fast jedem rollenspiel
> irgendwie hab ich langsam genug von diesen mimimi threads
> Geht nur mir so?
> SOll nu kein geflame sein aber is nunmal so^^
> MFG^^






Müllermilch schrieb:


> wird nichts dran ändern dein thread -.-


@ Shizo: Flamer die einen Thread flamen sind ja wohl noch schlimmer und komischerweise sind es immer die gleichen Leute (*aufMüllermilchdeut*). Wer sich soviel Mühe macht, seine Situation zu schildern, gehört entweder befürwortet oder konstruktiv kritisiert, d.h. mit Gegenargumenten konfrontiert, denn das hat er verdient. Genau das ist es u.a., was der TE anprangert. 

@ Müllermilch: Ich werde jetzt mit Sicherheit nicht Beispiele aufführen, die dich in anderen Threads als Flamebot outen, aber du bist nunmal bekannt wie ein bunter Hund in diesem Forum.

@ TE: Sehr guter Thread.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (13. Oktober 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso überall wird sich nur beschwet!
> Mensch es ist ein Spiel und kein Pisa keine Schule nix. In nem Spiel schaltet man einfach ab und hat nicht immer sein Hirn an.
> Und die Hey alter typen die sind eh verloren sitzen mit 19 mit Harz 4 daheim im Berliner Plattenbau mit 5 Kindern und ner 14 Jährigen Mutter das is bei denen so das is doch voll cool^^Aggro Berlin KAKE und so die denken so!
> Hört doch einfach auf wenn die euch nerven!



Da stimme ich nur dem ersten Satz zu, denn deine sogenannten "Hey Alter"-Typen kommen aus allen Schichten, wer weiß denn schon genau,wer am anderen Ende sitzt? Ein 14-jähriger, ein gefrusteter Banker, ein Harz 4 Empfänger oder der überkluge Opa, der sofort einen Anfall bekommt, wenn man ihn mal verbessert (letzteres ist mir mal passiert)? Über Internet kann man halt wunderbar seinen Frust an irgendwelchen Leuten auslassen, ohne größere Konsequenzen erwarten zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema einfach aufhören: Muß man den hirnverbrannten Menschen immer den Weg räumen, die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung reicht wohl nicht, oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Àrcadurus (13. Oktober 2008)

Absolutes /SIGN

Aber warum macht der erste , der eine Antwort schreibt direkt ein Fullquote ???


omfg


----------



## Aratosao (13. Oktober 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> /signed


Gz fullquoute als 1ster poster...


btt.: Das müsste in die sig aber naja. Bissel lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Schwarzmähne (13. Oktober 2008)

Hm, gut dass man selbst immer als Tank fungiert und gleichzeitig Lead hat, der Kickbutton tut dann sein Übriges. Oder man lässt ihn in der Gruppe und macht sich über TS über ihn  lustig.  Dazu noch anbieten dass er ins TS kommen soll und er ist in der Regel ruhig und die übliche Antwort "sry, mein Mic is kaputt" kommt als Ausrede.


----------



## Daylan (13. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Community!

Das Verhalten das Der Author hier anprangert findet sich leider nicht nur ingame wieder.
Ich möchte euch mal etwas schildern (das mir wirklich) passiert ist.

An einem netten Dienstagabend (Raidfrei) wollten wir noch einmal MC gehen, eine Gildenkollegin brauchte noch Ruf, also fix eine Gruppe gesucht und rein.

Wir nahmen auch einen Schurken und einen Jäger mit, die wir noch nie zuvor gesehen haben.
Also, alle in die Instanz hineinporten, Und das Ts-Makro spammen.

Ein paar Minuten später (im TS):
"Player joined"
Schurke: "Hey Brüder, was geht?"
Gildenkollegin: "Huhu"
Schurke: "Hey Schwester,..."
Gildenkollege: "Hey"
Schurke: "Man was seit ihr denn jetzt?? Hallo ihr!"

Als wir ihn in die Instanz hereingeportet haben, war er total aufgeregt ... Dann:

Schurke: "Ey was ist denn Hydraxendriaerne (???) [Sollte wohl Hydraxianer heissen]"
Gildenkollegin: "Das war mal eine Pre-Bc Ruffraktion"
Schurke: "Und was soll ich da?"
Gildenkollegin: "Da konntest du dir die Quintess-"
Schurke: "Ach mir doch egal! - Habt ihr eigentlich schon Illidan down?????"
Gildenkollege: "Nein, aber wir versuchen uns grade an ihm"
Schurke: "Boah seid ihr lahm (Wir hatten alle T6 an, er S2 ...)"

Dann bei den Kernhunden:

Schurke: "Ey da haut so ein hässlicher Hund auf mir rum, voll der Spast ey"
Gildenkollege: "Ja geh zum Tank"
Schurke: "Ach scheiss drauf, den kill ich allein"

"Schurke" ist tot.

Dann als wir etwas weiter waren, nach einem Bosskill:
Schurke:" Ey, wann droppt jetzt endlich mal was für Schurken"

Jägerarmschienen - Schurkenkopf

Schurke: "Ey geil alter, endlich was für Schurke"

"Schurke" gewinnt "Schurkenkopf"

Schurke:" Ey geil, jetzt sieht man meine Hackfresse nichtmehr"


Etwas später:

Schurke: "Kennt eigentlich wer von euch Frau Schreiner???"
Gildenkollegin (Macht Spass): Jaaa, ich bin Frau Schreiner"
Schurke: "Ey haben sie nen Sohn der Dennis heisst" ?
Gildenkollegin: "Jaa klar, der Dennis"
Schurke: "Ey cool, wir haben aufm Schulhof immer über WoW gelabert!"
Gildenkollege: "Wie alt bist du eigentlich?"
Schurke: "14 ey, hab ich doch schon gesagt oder ?!"

...

Dann musste er mal auf die Toilette:
"Ich geh mal den Jürgen würgen, ahahahaha"


Nachdem er noch einiges über sich, die Welt, sich, Dennis, sich, seinen Schurken und nochmal sich erzählt hat, platzte dann einer Gildenkollegin der Kopf:
"PLayer kicked"

Schurke schreibt im Chat:
"Ey ich bin voll aus dem TS raus, kann nichtmehr rein!!!"
Gildenkollegin: "Benehm dich doch einfach, dann müssen wir dich auch nicht kícken"
Schurke: "Boah ihr seid so Spasten ey, leckt mich doch!!!

Schreibt im Chat zu seinem Hunterfreund:

Ey "Hunter" lass mal auf Horde, Allianz spielen nur Gimps"
"Schurke verlässt die Gruppe"
"Jäger verlässt Gruppe"

.......

Tja das zeigt mal wieder das Pisa real ist und die Kinder immer egoistischer werden =/

Grml, naja wir haben Raggi auch noch ohne sie gelegt *fg*

Lg Daylan =)


----------



## Aruena (13. Oktober 2008)

ich finde dein ausgangspost super!

mir ist das so auf dem server auf dem ich spiele zwar noch nicht untergekommen, aber das ist schon krass. 
ehrlich gesagt lese ich so etwas da noch eher hier im forum.

klar ist das nur ein spiel, aber wenn ich den kopp beim spielen zumachen möchte dann spiele ich irgendein egoshooter oder tetris oder so aber kein spiel in dem man mit anderen spielern spielt. egal in welcher lebenslage sollte man da sich nicht völlig gehen lassen.

und doch denke ich auch dass so ein thread etwas ändern kann, und wenn es "nur" das bewusstsein der anderen ist dass es noch viele andere mitspieler gibt die wert auf einen einigermassen gepflegten umgangston legen. 
also ich zumindest fühle mich da mit manchen gedanken nicht ganz allein ...


----------



## FrustmaN (13. Oktober 2008)

selbst nach so langer zeit muß man dem TE in fast allem recht geben.

das verhalten der spieler hat leider zusehends an niveau eingebüßt. aber das ganze auf "kiddies" im sinne minderjähriger oder auf bestimmte sozialschichten oder sogar auf eine fraktion festzulegen ist nicht nur zu allgemein sondern fast schon sträflich.

da ich nun seit beginn der community beigetreten bin (wow-mäßig) und dies auch noch das erste mmo war (habe also keinen vergleich), denke ich aus persönlicher sicht eine meinung zu vertreten ist ok. möchte dies aber nicht im verallgemeinenden sinn machen.

die ersten schritte nach beitritt ins spiel sind in der regel: 
- das verlassen aller chatchannel (mindert das risiko auf herzinfakt und dumme sprüche schonmal erheblich)
- je nach laune ein dnd-makro erstellen (damit verhindert man schon mal das mehrmalige ansprechen durch "zieh-michs" und "gib-mirs)
- fl durchforsten wer online ist um was nettes zusammen zu unternehmen oder einfach nur ein paar nette gespräche zu führen

zu den leuten die es auf meine fl geschafft haben zählen personen jeder altersgruppe und nahezu jeder sozialen schicht (und das obwohl ich mit derzeitig gespieltem jäger nicht unbedingt zu der klasse mit dem besten ruf gehöre, aber es ist eben nicht alles ein "hunteritem" auch wenn mans vllt doch brauchen könnte hilft eine absprache im vorfeld ungemein, und erspart dikussionen und neid wenn ein teil dann doch den weg ins lootfenster gefundne hat)

da ich auch beide fraktionen spiele (meist 3 tage die woche allianz und 3 tage die woche horde, den 7. tag braucht man auch mal für familie und andere hobbies) kann ich die behauptungen es gäbe mehr "kiddies" auf der einen oder anderen seite, was hier mehrfach angesprochen wurde nicht bestätigen. 

dummheit, arroganz, besserwisserei und gangstagehabe sind nun mal kein vorrecht einer fraktion und deshalb auf beiden seiten gleichgut vertreten und als gutes indiez bewahrheitet sich meiner erkenntnis nach immer wieder der gewählte name und zum teil auch die klasse die der selbsternannte "oberroxxor" gewählt hat. deswegen werden spieler mit "night", "shadow", "death" oder sonstigen "coolen" namneszusätzen schon gar nicht in grps aufgenommen bei denen ich das krönchen habe und wenn ich in einer grp bin wo dann doch ein spieler mit soviel fantasie beitritt bekommt er genau 3 sätze zeit zu beweisen daß er eben nicht ein typisches klischee erfüllen will, dann erfolgt eine höfliche mitteilung im grpchannel und ich bin weg.

auch wenn manche dies für nicht sehr freundlich halten, so hat die erfahrung leider gezeigt, daß es keinen sinn macht es zu versuchen da man letztendlich doch allzu häufig bestätigt wird was eigentlich schade ist.

trotzdem gehe ich lieber mit 4 14jährigen in eine ini, die versuchen was zu erreichen und auch eienn wipe überstehn ohne daß die grp nioch aus 2 mann besteht, als mit eienr vermeindlichen easygrp nach 10 minuten automatisch rausgeportet zu werden weil sich ein paar leute einfach nicht auf eine taktik einigen können weil man mit 4 selbsternannten ach so erwachsenen egomanen unterwegs ist, die ja schließlich nicht zum "repkosten" farmen in ne ini gehn.


auch wenn der beitrag schon ein paar monate alt ist, hat er leider immer noch nichts von seiner aktualität verloren. LEIDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erocka (13. Oktober 2008)

> Tja das zeigt mal wieder das Pisa real ist und die Kinder immer egoistischer werden =/


das waren jez zwei Kinder und nicht komplett alle! Aber trotzdem kommen solche Bemerkungen. Auch wenn alle kompletten Kinder in WoW dumm sind/usw. zeigt das noch lange nicht das die Kinder immer egoistischer werden. Vielleicht guckt man auch mal im RL. BTW: mit der Pisastudie hat das Sozialverhalten relativ wenig zu tun.

MfG


----------



## Peacefighter (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch mal auf ein BG von mir aufmerksam machen.

Ich war in der Kriegshymnenschlucht.
So nichts besonderes.
Aber als die Alli kurz vor dem Verlieren waren.
Rastet auf einmal einer so aus und beleidigt das ganze BG.
Ich frage mich ob diese Leute überhaupt noch zwischen real und spiel entscheiden können.
Wegen einem Spiel so aus zuflippen finde ich nicht korrekt.

Ich denke mir wenn man Verliert kann man doch noch wat drauß machen und bisschen im Chat Quatschen.
Aber das dann welche so anfangen zu reden als wären sie die tollsten und könnten alles am besten finde ich echt daneben.

Genau wie man beleidigt wird, weil man nicht auf BGs beim Schaden ob ist.
Ganz ehrlich kann ich mir davon was kaufen? Nein!!!

So sachen wie ach "Halt deine Fresse ,guck mal auf deinen Schaden hast doch keine Ahnung" 

Hoffe das das Ungefähr zum Thema passt ^^ Aber gehört ja auch ein wenig zum Sozialem


MFG Peacefighter (Peacy)


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden. Ihr TROTTEL die bei so nem grossen Text ALLES zitiert nur zum dann darunter /signed zu schreiben, geht mir tierisch aufn sack.
Lasst das echt mal und strengt euer Hirn für 0.5 sec an. DANKE


----------



## René93 (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem hängt aber nicht nur an den 12-16 Jährigen sondern auch ab und zu an den Erwachsenen. Wir sind nun mal im moment in einem ich drücks mal so aus: "Hip-Hop" Zeitalter, wo die Checkaaaaa, die beliebtesten sind und an Schulen die Rocker/Hard-Rocker etc. einfach nur Opfer sind. Ich selber bin 15 und verabscheue dieses "Hey tu ma rüber" gebrabbel...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Oktober 2008)

/sign

habe so was auch schon sehr oft erlebt


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde so etwas auch schlimm, vorallem spiele ich auf einem RP-Server. Ich verlange ja noch nicht mal, dass alle immer RP reden, aber man sollte wenigstens in der Lage sein ganze Sätze zu schreiben. Mich nervt außerdem, wenn jemand alles klein schreibt und einfach einen fortlaufenden Text ohne Satzzeichen. "geb mir ma gold ich muss beim lerer ma schnel was kaufen". So etwas z.B.


----------



## Kazezephyr (13. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke,dass sich viele Spieler so benehmen,weil sie anoynym sind.Keiner von solchen Leuten würde solche Statements wie ,, Ey Du spAst leck MicH Dooch´´ machen,wenn man wüsste wer er ist.


----------



## Suki2000 (13. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...



/signed

Stimm dir voll und ganz zu^^


----------



## Punkz (13. Oktober 2008)

Das schlimmste ist, viele freuen sich darüber wenn sie als kiddie o. ä. bezeichnet werden. Und dann nerven sie noch weiter.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass sich männliche Blutelfen mir gegenüber besonders unfreundlich verhalten (ich will das nicht auf alle beziehen, aber mir passiert das sehr häufig).


----------



## DamokIes (13. Oktober 2008)

nerfi schrieb:


> @ damokles, alte threads pushen ist ekelhaft
> @all wie alt seid ihr? 42?
> 
> btw.
> ...



Alte Omas schubsen ist uncool, nervige nerfi-namen erfinden unfigulant und mit Boxhandschuhen popeln uneffektiv.
Ich hab diesen Thread "gepushed" weil ich nicht gerade einen Neuen eröffnen mochte um zu sagen, was mir wichtig war.
Und wenn ich den Sinn eines Forums richtig verstanden habe, dann ist ein Forum für genau diese Sache da!
Dieser Beitrag ist schlichtweg brilliant und stilvoll ausformuliert. Punkt.
Er spiegelt damals wie heute die unsägliche und unzulängliche Situation auf den meisten Servern wieder und ist gerade deshalb
am Puls der Zeit! Auch wenn er an der Gesamtsituation nichts verändern wird, so bringt er doch vereinzelt Leute zum nachdenken
und die vielen Neuen, durchweg positiven, Antworten zu diesem Thema geben mir Recht "gepushed" zu haben tun tun getan tun.
(Ich liebe Denglisch!)

Ich bin 35! Was spielst du?


----------



## Laxera (13. Oktober 2008)

^^ lustig beschrieben, aber du hast recht, leider (nicht immer bin immer wieder positiv überrascht, vor allem ich, der ich den gedanken das man mal hilfe bekommen kann ohne gleich als: DU BOON/NOOB etc. beschimpft zu werden, oder auch mal ini mitgenommen werden kann, ohne das alle (in einer scheiß - zum teil schlimmer als der gossenslang in Harlem (armer statteil von New York mit sehr hohem imigranten anteil) - sprache die einfach meist nur noch mies ist. sicher ich benutze auch leetspeak, wow-fachbegriffe und abkürzungen aber ich bringen keine sätze wie - denkt euch selber mal ein beispiel aus, ich kann das so gar nicht schreiben, das der satz nur noch abkürzungen und buchstabensalat ist))

mfg LAX
ps: der allgemeine chat ist ab und an echt schlimm, aber oft auch sehr lustig und gut (das gleicht sich auf meinem server aus - ok die forscherliga ist a) RP-PVE und b) schon ein älterer server mit ich sag jetzt mal nicht gerade dem hohen spinner bzw. kiddy anteil (ok die findet man auch, aber meist helfen denen dann die anderen spieler (ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schon rein in die schuhe d.h. wir sorgen dafür das wieder das maul halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (13. Oktober 2008)

abend,

erlebe tagtäglich, spiele eben jeden Tag, dass die einfachsten "Regeln" nicht beachtet werden. Speziell ist der Handelschannel, der permanent für private Gespräche genutzt wird. Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, mit mehreren Kollegen zu komunizieren, ohne in einer Gruppe zu sein. Es reicht, in einer Hauptstadt zu sein. Dennoch ist es für die handelnden Spieler nervig. Solange Blizz jedoch nicht spezielle Kanäle für Gruppengelaber einrichtet, wird sich nichts ändern.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Onyxien (13. Oktober 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich diese Entwicklung nur in WoW vollzieht. So langsam geht die gesamte (deutsche) Gesellschaft intellektuell den Bach runter.
> Man muss nur mal zur Mittagszeit fernsehen. Genau da sieht man die Leute, die so einen geistigen Durchfall von sich geben.
> 
> P.S.: Bin auch ers 17
> ...



Ich denke, dass WoW ein ziemlicher Queschnitt durch die Gesellschaft ist. Wenn ihr mal den Fernseher anmacht, seht ihr nur übelste Gangsta-Gang-BUm-Banga usw... . Da ist es doch kaum verwunderlich, dass wir "normale" Menschen diesen Wesen auchmal in unseren Spielen dulden müssen.

Einfach ignorieren und ne nette Gilde suchen.


----------



## Sarthek (28. Oktober 2008)

@editor: 100% sign, habs heute erst wieder miterlebt, ich weiß zwar nich was einem 70er S4 Pala so daran gefällt kleine arme lvl 65er Chars in den entlegensten Ecken Nagrands zu ganken, aber vllt werde ich ja später einmal erleuchtet.

Genauso ist das Wort geduld den meisten ein Fremdwort, Beispiel:

Ich wollte eben mit meinem lvl 68er Hexenemeister die Quest "Gesucht: Durn der Nimmersatte" absolvieren.
Nach etwa 20-minütiger Suche hat sich dann auch die Gruppe vervollständigt, nur leider hatten wir das Problem dass ein paar Allianzler gerade damit beschäftigt waren Durn ebenfalls zu töten. Anscheinend haben die Intelligenzbolzen nicht bemerkt dass sich unter den Allys ca 4 lvl 70 chars befanden, und kamen auf die spontane Idee diese doch einmal anzugreifen. Nun ja, was dann folgte kann sich wohl jeder denken.
Nach kurzer Bedenkzeit am örtlichen Friedhof konnten wir dann theorethisch den Kampf angehen - Theorethisch!
Da ich nicht ganz der reichste Spieler bin und auch noch andere Chars besitze ausser meinem Hexenmeister (sprich einen lvl 70 Druiden) hab ich nicht immer ganz so viel Gold, und konnte mir demzufolge das epische Mount bis jetzt noch nicht leisten (was auch unter anderem an der kompetenz meiner Mitspieler liegt, versucht doch mal unter heutigen Umständen eine Gruppe für Scholo oder gar Düsterbruch zu finden) und somit hinkte ich hinterher.
Auf dem Weg begegnete ich einem äußert freundlichen Nachtelf druiden, der es für nötig hielt mich mit Wucherwurzeln zu begrüßen und mit einem Sternfeuer zu verabschieden, doch meine Gruppenmitglieder interessierte dies wohl herzlich wenig. Diese ignorierten jegliche Hilferufe meinerseits und machten sich munter fröhlich daran Durn zu erlegen. Die einzige spürbare Reaktion war die des Paladins, der bei jedem erneuten Tod fragte "was machst du ey".
Nach vollendeter Arbeit verabschiedeten sich die anderen noch mit einem "cu" oder "bye" (man bemerke die fehlende Höflichkeit für die Tatkräftige Unterstützung") und dann machten sich alle langsam aber sicher aus dem Staub.
Mir wurde das ganze dann zu blöd und ich bin weiter gezogen gen Schergrat.

In diesem Sinne
Love&Peace
Mordoc


----------



## Rasgaar (28. Oktober 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg begegnete ich einem äußert freundlichen Nachtelf druiden, der es für nötig hielt mich mit Wucherwurzeln zu begrüßen und mit einem Sternfeuer zu verabschieden,



Auch wenn ich hier fast von Stuhl gefallen bin vor Lachen ists eigentlich traurige Realität.....

Grad heute mit meinem Crappy equipten Nachtelf Druiden auf meinem alternativ Server auf der Insel von Quel Danas bei meinen Dailies (noch 2k Gold bis zur Epischen Fluggestalt *seufz*) von zwei netten Schurken mit je 10k Life und leuchtenden Brotmesser (einer hatte beide Kriegsgleven) in ihr Spiel mit einbezogen worden.
Das Spiel hiess "Wer schaffts den dummen Dudu zu onehitten"... 
Ich fands die ersten paar mal ja auch lustig... HAHA... aber irgendwann sollts doch selbst einem RoXXoRimbaRôòugèè langweilig werden... ich meine das ist wie Ratten umhauen,
einfach und spassig, aber irgendwann doch auch langweilig.... aber nein, denkste... Dailies konnt ich vergessen...


----------



## Sarthek (28. Oktober 2008)

hehe joa, das ist auch einer der gründe weshalb ich kein gold hab, ich hab einfach keine Lust dailys zu machen.
Nicht dass ich was gegen PvP hätte, im Gegenteil sogar es macht mir normalerweise Spaß,
aber wenn sich gesamte Schlachtgruppen bilden nur um den anderen Spielern die dailys zu vermiesen,
dann finde ich einfach dass das irgendwo niveaulos ist, und da kann ich meine Zeit auch mit sinnvolleren Dingen verbringen.


----------



## Soupcasper (28. Oktober 2008)

Heute im Kloster:

Ich (Schurke Lvl 67) und mein Schwager ( Druide Stufe 70 Heilung) suchten 3 mutige Recken um mir ein bisschen Equip beim Endboss zu besorgen.

10 Minuten waren ein Mage und ein Krieger gefunden. Der Krieger war DD, also kam ich mit der Bitte ob er nich tanken könnte da wir sonst ewig einen Tank suchen müssten. Er meinte darauf das er erst ma in der GIlde nachfragt ob er da einen findet. Gesagt getan kurz darauf wurde ein lvl 67er Tank eingeladen. Auf dem Weg zum Kloster fingen die andren sich munter darüber zu unterhalten was sie den noch vok Boss brauchen. Nun der Aszug aus dem Chat:

Krieger (Tank): Ich bräuchte das Schwert und vielleicht noch den DD-ring.
Krieger (DD): Hmm... der Helm wäre ganz nice...
Ich: Need Schwert, Need, Ring und zum Mount würd ich auch nich nein sagen.
Magier: Ja Need Schwert sonst hab ich alle RInge.

Hm... da hat er sich wohl verschrieben... Mage braucht ein Meele-Schwert? Never!

Ich: Du meinst eohl Mount nicht schwert?^^
Mage: Doch Need Schwert für Tankmage in Gruul. Ich komm nur auf 15k Life.
Ich: Du weißt schon das 15k Life reichen?
Mage: Beim letzten mal hats net geklappt.
Ich: Dann taugen die Heiler nichts. Du wirst ja sicher für den Krieger und mich passen?
Mage: Nein ich will auf 20k kommen.

Hmm... 20K bei Gruul? Jaja, sicher. Ich vermutete bis dahin das das alles noch ein Scherz gwesen sein soll.
Im Kloster angekommen hab ich den Mage erst ma gescannt. Siehe da: Ein schwert mit 33 Stammi (zur erinnerung: Das schwert vom reiter hat 17).

Ich: Dein Schwert hat ja 33 Stammi das vom Reiter nur 17!
Mage. Hmm... trozdem Need.
Ich: Wieso?! Wegen den Kürbisen?
Mage: ja die machen etwas aggro.

Wie wir alle wissen haben Begleiter ihre eigene Aggro. Ich wieß den Mage darauf hin doch es kam keine Rückmeldung.

Dann beim ersten Try der Reiter Down Schwert droppt.

Bedarf von Mage
Bedarf von Krieger
Bedarf von Mir
Gier von Druide
Gier von Fury

Ich würfle 100
Mage würfelt 37
Warri würfelt 17
Ich bekomme Beute.

Hmm... doch kein Scherz... Naja... wenigstens das Schwert abgesahnt.


----------



## Vranthor (28. Oktober 2008)

Guten abend Liebe Gemeinde *gg*

Möcht auch mal was dazu sagen. Also. Da WoW ab 12 ist, und einige 12-Jährige nicht korrekt schreiben können bzw sich akustisch nicht verständigen können (Mittlerweile gibt es Sie überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Sollte Blizz doch lieber WoW ab , sagen wir mal 16+ Machen. In einigen Gruppen zu dessen Instanz (Managruft usw) sind häufig kinder dabei. Nur ich hänge nicht andauernt in Durotar (Vor Og oder sonst wo) ab, wo meist diese Leute erscheinen. Sie gibt es schon häufiger als Gold Bettler. 

Ich weiß, einiges hier passt nicht indirekt zum Thema aber man muss es halt irgendwo äußern.


ansonten Schönen Abend miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (28. Oktober 2008)

Es rennen halt viele Schmocks in WoW rum, muss man sicht mit abfinden.

@Vranthor: Der Sinn deines Posts möchte sich mir nicht erschliessen. Was möchtest du und mitteilen? Du Artikulierst dich wie besagte 12-Jährige


----------



## Sarthek (28. Oktober 2008)

schöne idee mit der altersbeschränkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur leider wird es immer noch ältere Geschwister oder Freunde geben,
und überhaupt bezweifle ich dass so etwas geschehen wird, weil es ja dann doch mehr um den Inhalt als um die erforderte geistige Reife geht bei den Altersbeschränkungen.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (28. Oktober 2008)

Großen Respekt! Ich denke, nicht jeder hätte das ganze so Treffend und Unterhaltsam darbieten können. Nicht das das ganze zur Unterhaltung dienen sollte, aber ich habe mich doch sehr amüsiert als ich das ganze gelesen habe. 

Nun einmal zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich habe da keine wirkliche Häufung festgestellt. Es gab vor drei Jahren als ich angefangen habe schon sollche Leute und es gibt Heute noch sollche Typen. Man kann auch leider nichts gegen die machen. Auf Igno stellen und fertig. Garnicht weiter beachten. Und wenn du in eine solle Gruppe kommst, geh einfach mit irgenteinem Vorwand raus, ala "Sry, die Gilde ruft." Solle Ausreden gab es damals schon zu häufen. Es ist nicht so nett den gegenüber die nett und "normal" sind, aber es kann sehr nervenschonend sein.


----------



## Pereace2010 (28. Oktober 2008)

voll getroffen ich stimme dir. Man sollte Server einführen mit IQ tests. Mpssen ja nur mindestens 2 sein da ca 80% der Spieler (was man so liest) nicht richtig schreiben können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long Traugott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (28. Oktober 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem entsteht langsam auch auf Nefarian... Man sollte nicht nur eine Altersbeschränkung haben von 12 Jahren, man sollte auch die (deutsche) Sprache korrekt können... Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt^^
> 
> mfg
> Jem
> ...




Ja, hab ich auch schon getroffen auf Nefarian.
Da kommen manchmal ganz sinnlose Texte auf einen zugeflattert und man sich, womit man da in Zusammenhang stehen könnte. Wenn der Schreiber auch noch offensichtlich unhöflich ist, dann ist das Problem mit der Ignorierliste gegessen (deshalb schau ich häufig, dass ich Lead hab oder einer hat Lead, der schon Anstand bewiesen hat). Wenn der Schreiber aber eigentlich ein nettes Verhalten aufweist musst ich annehmen, dass er eine kaputte Tastatur haben und dann wird er sich nochmals verständlich ausdrücken (wenn man den ersten Satz mal schön ignoriert).

Es gibt so viele, die nett sind. Ich versuch jeweils mit denen zu spielen.

Aber ich krieg auch s' brechen, wenn ich von nem Gruppenleader höre: "Spelldmg?"
Offensichtlich nicht fähig einen ganzen Satz zu machen und sämtliches Zeug, wie Kritische Trefferwertung und Hitwertung und Spielfähigkeit wird da ignoriert.
Meistens kommt dann zurück: "Weisst du was, ich will doch lieber nicht mit, aber viel Spass in der Instanz."


----------



## L-MWarFReak (28. Oktober 2008)

/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar gewaltig XD ich kenne selbst 2 Menschen Spieler auf Tirion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazarus07 (28. Oktober 2008)

@ Soupcasper  bist selber schuld warum gehst du rnd? mach dir ne stammgruppe auf und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Vranthor wenn sie dich stören  einfach ignor  aber die alterbeschränkung auf 16 machen?? was soll das bringen ?es werden immer kinder dieses spiel spielen schließlich  ist wow auch ein computerspiel und keine pornoabteilung


----------



## Ghuld0n (28. Oktober 2008)

Ihr immer mit euren Verallgemeinerungen: "Mimimi alle 12-15 jährigen sind total unreif, können nicht schreiben oder sich sonst wie ausdrücken" geht einem in jedem solcher Threads auf die Nerven! 
Ich selbst bin 15 und kommuniziere in WoW aber meist mit Leuten, die 16-40 Jahre alt sind (auch im TS). Es ist echt nicht schwer...


----------



## Rangekiller (28. Oktober 2008)

was ich auch hasse sind fullquoter im 2ten post
vote4bann-.-


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier fast von Stuhl gefallen bin vor Lachen ists eigentlich traurige Realität.....
> 
> Grad heute mit meinem Crappy equipten Nachtelf Druiden auf meinem alternativ Server auf der Insel von Quel Danas bei meinen Dailies (noch 2k Gold bis zur Epischen Fluggestalt *seufz*) von zwei netten Schurken mit je 10k Life und leuchtenden Brotmesser (einer hatte beide Kriegsgleven) in ihr Spiel mit einbezogen worden.
> Das Spiel hiess "Wer schaffts den dummen Dudu zu onehitten"...
> ...



Äh...wenn dich das sooo nervt dann spiel auf nem PVE-Server!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann wird dich nämlich niemanden ganken wenn du nicht PVP eingestellt hast...glaub mir das erspart dir viel Ärger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xan on Fire (28. Oktober 2008)

Traugott_Dudu schrieb:


> voll getroffen ich stimme dir. Man sollte Server einführen mit IQ tests. Mpssen ja nur mindestens 2 sein da ca 80% der Spieler (was man so liest) nicht richtig schreiben können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fordert einen IQ-Test und bekommt den ersten Satz nicht einmal zu ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell's Lord (28. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin ganz klar der Meinung von mausepaul. Ich danke dir übrigens für die sehr ausfürliche Erläuterung. (Hast nen guten Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ich bin selbst erst 15, doch frag ich mich teilweise wirklich, "Was zur Hölle tun die in der Schule?!" (Bzw. haben getan...!)
Ich selbst bin Schweizer und spreche trotzdem besser Hochdeutsch als manche meiner deutschen WoW - Alterskollegen.
Ich finde das einfach schade. Und es schadet auch; Ein Kumpel von mir wurde durch die Chat Sprache (ausserhalb von WoW) dermassen beeinflusst, dass er im Deutsch Aufsatz doch glatt alle sch's nicht als sch, sondern als sh schrieb. 
Das find ich einfach verdammt schade, denn an sich ist Deutsch eine sehr schöne Sprache.
Letztens suchte ich eine Gruppe für Sethekkhallen normal. Zuerst Tank und Heiler (Hab ich mir angewöhnt, da DD's in Massen vorhanden sind).
Alsdann, 4 Kumpane gefunden. Stehen vor der ersten Trash - Gruppe, und ich weise den Tank darauf hin, er solle doch bitte Targets setzen. 
Als Antwort erhielt ich: "Ihc knan dsas inhc mhcan, bin nue." 
Tippfehler kann ich ja akzeptieren, doch der beherrschte weder das 10- Finger System, noch schaute er auf die Tastatur. Naja probieren wirs so, denk ich mir.
Tank legt Schild und 1h Schwert beiseite, packt 2h Schwert aus und rennt in Berserkerhaltung in die Trash - Gruppe. Sofortiger Wipe, da der Healer nicht mit Heilen nach kam.

So was finde ich einfach nur unnötig und bescheuert.
In dem Sinne,
Mfg, Hell's Lord


----------



## Aplizzier (28. Oktober 2008)

KOmplett am alter liegt es nicht .kenne jemanden aus meiner gilde der ist auch 18 und falls man mal raiden geht gehts " oh ma ndu noob l2p man. Wo haste gelernt deine nchar zu spielen ??" blablabla....


----------



## Næxt (29. Oktober 2008)

Jembon schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem entsteht langsam auch auf Nefarian... Man sollte nicht nur eine Altersbeschränkung haben von 12 Jahren, man sollte auch die (deutsche) Sprache korrekt können... Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt^^
> 
> PS: Ignorier die einfach... Meine Ignoreliste ist inzwischen grösser als meine Freundesliste^^



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu xD  

Bei mir isses mit der ignolist genauso^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbartor (29. Oktober 2008)

Lodariel schrieb:


> /signed



Yay, Full Quote. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds wirklich auch doof, wenn man nicht auf seine Rechtschreibung achtet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (29. Oktober 2008)

Toller Text, findet meine Zustimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber viel lustiger waren die Fullquotes darunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin ich froh dass solche Horrorgeschichten wie ich sie auf Buffed immer wieder lese sich auf meinem Server sich doch sehr stark in Grenzen halten. Leute deren Ausdrucksweise so schlecht ist sind eher selten, und je nachdem was der Inhalt der Aussage war wird man entweder ignoriert oder darauf hingewiesen.. vll liegts daran dass mein Servername nicht so "cool" ist dass er 10-14 Jährige magisch anzieht, wie das auf beispielsweise Frostwolf ja anscheinend der fall ist.


----------



## Namir (29. Oktober 2008)

Hell schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich bin ganz klar der Meinung von mausepaul. Ich danke dir übrigens für die sehr ausfürliche Erläuterung. (Hast nen guten Humor
> 
> ...



Man sollte einfach ein Server nur für Schweizer einrichten, dann hätten wir Ruhe vor den ungebildeten Deutschen ;-P
I dem Sinn: Hopp Schwiiz :-P

Aber ja, ich stimme eigentlich allen hier im Forum zu. Aber die meisten, die das lesen können gehen sowieso nie in ein Forum (oder können nicht lesen).


----------



## SamboraGirl (29. Oktober 2008)

Kennen dieses Problem zu sehr aus dem PvP . man merkt dann direkt wann Ferien sind und wann nicht!
Was die Kids da ablassen ist selbst für mich zu hoch....entweder bin ich irgendwo stehen geblieben was die 
heutige sprache betrifft oder die Kids verlöden Dank Fernseh einfach nur...
Anstatt dauernd vorm PC oder der Klotze zu sitzten sollten sie mal lieber ein gescheites Buch in die Hand 
nehmen und Muisc die, die Gansgta sprache beherrscht mal sein lassen.


----------



## Brannys (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde auch zukünftig pupertierende Blagen, die weder "Benehmen" noch "Intelligenz" in ausreichender Form besitzen und sich anscheinend auch mit allen Mitteln dagegen wehren, mit "Ignorieren" von mir isolieren. Ich lasse ja auch nicht jeden Virus auf meinen PC, der mir dann auf den Sac... geht.

Natürlich gibt es auch WoW-Spieler aus dem Hause "Flodder", die über 18 Jahre alt sind. Auch hier gilt "Ignorieren" als Heilmittel.


----------



## Zydoom (29. Oktober 2008)

> Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!


Dieser Satz hat dir zu einem Ehreneintrag in meiner Signatur verholfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu. 
Naja.., auf meinem Server (Antonidas-Horde) ist es Gott sei Dank sehr flamefrei und in 70% der Fälle ist die gefundene Random Gruppe super.

Hoffe das bleibt so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Nach eineiger Zeit hat man aber auch schon viele kennen gelernt, und weiß mit wem man losziehen kann und mit wem halt nicht.


----------



## Spohr (29. Oktober 2008)

ich liebe diesen post !
was eigentlich traurig ist , das die meisten menschen verbal und nonverbal so verkümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimosabe (29. Oktober 2008)

mittlerweile findet man diesen "trend" auch auf eredar.
auf eredar sprechen sogar leute die 20+ sind und studieren diese verkrüppelte abart von deutsch. (obwohl, kann man das noch deutsch nennen?)

naja, verbalverblödung ist momentan vermutlich "in". 
'gaiiL' etc. 
ihr wisst was ich meine ...



Spohr schrieb:


> ich liebe diesen post !
> was eigentlich traurig ist , das die meisten menschen verbal und nonverbal so verkümmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das beste ist aber immernoch die tatsache, dass die leute gleich mit beleidigungen kommen, wenn ihnen die argumente ausgehen. ^^


----------



## Grangel (29. Oktober 2008)

Lern endlich "SCHREIBEN"


----------



## BalianTorres (29. Oktober 2008)

@ TE

/100% signed.......du sprichst mir aus der Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donnerig (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed

Oh Mann, sprichst Du mir aus der Seele. Sei mal Tankadin auf Khaz´goroth und sei nicht komplett in T19 gewandet. 
Generation Doof live on Air. Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach dem Erfolg "*21-mal Terrassse der Magister mit Random-Gruppenmitgliedern gemacht und noch nicht im realen Leben Amok gelaufen*

Ach ja wer Rechtsschreibfehler sucht, wird sie auch finden und Flamer bitte zusammenfassen, mag das ewige Scrollen nicht.


----------



## Manitu2007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mausepaul,

deine Probleme die du da beschreibst kenne ich nicht da ich (zugegebenermaßen überwiegend mit der Gilde/Leute aus der FL in eine Ini oder Questen gehe jedoch find ich die Beschreibung auf deinem Server sehr hard und diese Personen würden bei mir sofort auf der Ignore landen.

Nun Ich habe mir angewöhnt selbst bei einer 5er ini Session die Leute zu TS oder Skype zu überreden da ich so die Person Kennenlernen kann und ich auch zugegebenermaßen auch Schreibfaul bin.

Jedoch wenn es mal Zufällige Mitstreiter sind habe ich das Glück und die Leute sind auch zuvorkommend und Geduldig weil sie genau so lange wie ich warten.

Bei mir ist die Grundregel wer Need hat hat Need (Nur wenn er es auch gebrauchen kann und nicht disst oder Verkauft). Wenn mich einer auf mein Equpt anspricht Ignoriere ich es so selbstbewust bin ich. Ok ich denke mal das du dich auch nicht gerade auf das Nivau dieser Personen Herablassen wirst jedoch muss man sich denken lass die Leute labern denn Item XY Dropt dann eh nur mit ner warscheinlichkeit von 0,x % und ne rnd gruppe ist keine Raid Gilde wo es heißt ok Boss hat nicht gedropt also raus reset und nochmal bis es Klappt.

Ich hoffe du Verstehst was ich damit ausdrücken möchte.

Ich finde es schade dass Leute wie du sowas erleben müssen und somit die Negativen seiten der Com Extrem erleben müssen dabei hast du sicherlich  einen Besseren Server Verdient.

Ich würde dir echt zu einem Serverwechsel raten da dies die einzige möglichkeit ist sich diesem zu entziehen. Glaub mir auf anderen Servern geht es nach meiner Erfahrung nicht so ab und falls ja dann würde ich den char dort transen...


mfg

Mannitu2007

/edith: Ich habe bewust diese Diskusion über das Alter Ignoriert da es nicht auf das Menschliche Alter sondern das Geistige Alter ankommt, auch 30+ Jährige können sich wie ein Kleinkind verhalten. (Ohne jetzt die älteren im Forum beleidigen zu wollen, Ihr wisst wie ich dass meine)


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

> mittlerweile findet man diesen "trend" auch auf eredar.
> auf eredar sprechen sogar leute die 20+ sind und studieren diese verkrüppelte abart von deutsch



ist das nicht Agrafie?^^


----------



## Kimosabe (29. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> ist das nicht Agrafie?^^


ich denke nicht, denn dann wäre sie ziemlich weit verbreitet. D:


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

hehe naja



> Der Ausdruck Agrafie bezeichnet die Unfähigkeit, Wörter und Texte zu schreiben, obgleich die dafür notwendige Beweglichkeit der Hand (Handmotorik) und die Intelligenz und der Intellekt vorhanden sind.



aber stimmt shcon das ist was anderes...obwohl...es nahe liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## High-Ender (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed

Ich bin nur noch mit Freunden oder Gildenmitgliedern im Spiel unterwegs. Hilft super.

Ich bin (20 J.) der jüngste in meiner Gilde und habe keinerlei Kontakt zu solchen Sozialversagern.

Ach ja ich bin auch für eine unendlich große Ignolist.


----------



## Bash00r (29. Oktober 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> /vote 4 Unendlich große Ignore-Liste....



Unendlich und groß widersprich sich

*/signed*

Desweiteren muss ich dazu sagen, wenn sowas vorkommt, verwarne ich die einfach und wenn es beim 2ten mal noch mal vorkommt, gibts je nach Situation nen Ticket und nen Freiflug.

Solche abnormalen und obzönen Verhaltenweisen, werden hier in meiner Gegenwart nicht geduldet.
Ich musste es mir schon oft genug mit ansehen, aber mittlerweile sollte jeder wissen, dass dies auch nur ein Spiel ist und hinter diesem Spiel auch Leute mit Sinn, Bildung und Verstand sitzen.

2tens: Dass die Altersfreigabe ab 12 ist, liegt daran, dass Spiel und Spaß und Comic und kein BLUT enthalten sind........
           Die Verhaltensweisen einzelner Members, die zu wünschen übrig lassen, interessieren den Entwickler herzlich wenig. Entweder müssen wir es              ausbaden oder die GamMasters mit ihren eigenen Regeln.....

Desweiteren können eigentlich ohne Probleme aufm KdV Randomgruppen für die 25er gesucht und gefunden werden.
Die Erfolgsquote liegt meist bei 25% zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr und bei 50% zwischen 14 und 18 Uhr und bei 80% zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr. Bei 22 Uhr gehts wieder von vorne los......

Auch da bleibt die Stimmung meist zu wünschen übrig.... Entweder man hat Glück und findet nette gute und lustige Leute mit denen Mann im Falle eines Wipes Spaß haben kann oder man hat immer einen "Schwarzen" dabei, der sich einst in die Tischkante frisst und am nächsten Tag zum Zahnarzt muss.


----------



## Bash00r (29. Oktober 2008)

High-Ender schrieb:


> Ach ja ich bin auch für eine unendlich große Ignolist.



Noch einer bei dem es sich widerspricht


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (29. Oktober 2008)

Jaenkman schrieb:


> Ich kann deiner Argumentation nur zustimmen, wobei ich sagen muss die
> Horden Seite ist noch erträglich...bei den Allies (warum nur?) ist der Überschuss der geistigen Tiefflieger doch deutlich höher.
> 
> Eine Lösung habe ich nicht anzubieten.




Klar, dass ein Supertiefflieger auch dieses Thema wieder zum Anlass nehmen muss, auf die Allies einzuprügeln.  Fakt ist, dass die Kiddies heute überwiegend Horde spielen, weil dies derzeit als in gilt. Ihr paar Grufties seid bei den Hordlern eine aussterbende Gattung. Deshalb ist Deine Aussage auch schlicht unwahr.


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

Also Fakt ist auf unserem Server, dass die Kiddis zur Zeit überwiegen Alli spielen, weil es grad "in" ist. 
Deshalb ist deine Aussage auch schlicht unwahr.


----------



## Karcharoth (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign


----------



## Kimosabe (29. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist auf unserem Server, dass die Kiddis zur Zeit überwiegen Alli spielen, weil es grad "in" ist.
> Deshalb ist deine Aussage auch schlicht unwahr.



bei mir auf eredar ist die kiddieverteilung 50/50. :/


----------



## blaupause (29. Oktober 2008)

TE /sign
unendliche ignolist /sign am besten wäre es, wenn man den char noch visuell aus wow ausblenden könnte ^^


----------



## Binera (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

hört doch auf euch hier wegen Horde und Ally an zu zicken, darum geht es doch gar nicht, die wenigsten wissen wirklich wie es auf der andern Seite der Fraktion auf ihrem Server aussieht..also sind die meisten mutmasungen nur vermutungen.
Es geht rein um das geflame und das hat meiner Meinung wenig mit dem Alter oder der Fraktion zu tun.
Ich kenne Leute die sind um die 20, die begrüssen im Channel mit **muh** statt **hallo, ect.** ( meine güte sind schon bei den geräuschen einer Kuh angekommen als ober coole Begrüßung), genau so kenne ich 70 jährige die mit **hey Alter und unverständliche und absurden sprachen und erklärungen** da her kommen. 
Das hat also wenig mit dem Alter zu tun.
Genau so gibt es auch leute die einfach nur cool sein wollen und denken das das was sie von sich geben, zum profi gequatsche gehört, mit den komischen wörtern und es noch nicht geraft haben dass das nicht als profi angesehen wird, sondern als ** meine güte hat der noch alle Latten am Zaun??** , weil selbst die alt eingesessenen und Profis ein nachschlagewerk benötigen um die sprache zu entschlüsseln, nur weil mal irgendwer die Worte , ich sag mal vorsichtig, erfunden hat als ober coole Bezeichnung des gegenstands, der situation, des geschehens uvm. 
Man merkt sehr genau wen Ferien sind, da ist es am allerschlimmsten, aber man kann dagegen sowieso nichts tun, den jeder Spieler hat die möglichkeit 10 chars pro Server zu erstellen und bei der Anzahl kann man wohl kaum alle auf die igno packen, leider hat die nähmlich nur begrenztes Fassungsvermögen, man wird nicht vermeiden können, einem auf der igno befindlichen Spieler mehrmals drotzdem zu begegnen^^
Da hilft wirklich nur Zähne zusammen zu beissen und durch, oder kick und so böse flamen das er dich auf jeden fall so derb in Erinnerung hat das er nie wieder mit dir irgendwo hin geht, aber vorsicht der Schuss kann auch nach hinten los gehn^^
Ausserdem hilft einem da manchmal auch ein bischen das Erinnerungsvermögen, mit der Zeit weiß man mit wem man was unternehmen kann und mit wem auf keinen fall.
Kopf hoch und bischen humor, den solche Leute gibt es überall in jedem Online Game.

Gruß Bine

Edit: wer Fehler findet darf sie bahalten:-)


----------



## Borax Sohn des Arogolosch (29. Oktober 2008)

Das problem scheint sich auf die Server auszubreiten wie die Geissel in Azeroth... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zum Beispiel bin gerade dabei meinen Twink hochzuspielen und will natürlicherweise Inis rocken und was fällt mir da auf? Entweder (sry an Minderjährige) Kiddies die glauben Gottes Avatare zu sein oder aber irgendwelche Hirnlosen die glatt Geissel der Intelligenz darstellen könnten und man sich manchmal denkt: "Gut, das der/die/das bisher noch net vergessen hat zu atmen!"

Bei uns im TS st einer der is aber die Oberhärte jeglicher Schmerzbefreitheit. Die wüßesten Beschimpfungen, wo man gar nicht darüber nachdenken mag wo er das gelernt hat. Sätze wie "Sch**** jetzt erstmal ne Tüte an damit ch klarkomm! Verdammten *2 Minütiger dauerpiepton* leckt mich doch!". Und ne Geräuschkulisse wo es angenehmer ist neben nen Mastschwein zu Frühstücken. Und dann noch über Mitspieler lästern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dummerweise nur ist genau dieser Typ derjenige der den TS Server gemietet hat -.-

Und lieber Themenschreiber du hast recht! So macht zocken keinen Spaß mehr!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Borax
Die Ewige Wacht


----------



## shinbaal99 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ne passt schon so ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.
Ich glaube viele schnappen das im Handelschannel von ein paar schwarzen Schafen auf und nehmen das als Maßstab. Und ich denke ferner, dass viele von den Menschen die sich in WoW so assozial verhalten in RL eigentlich ziemlich liebe Jungs/Mädels sind bloß gibt einem die Anonymität eine Art von Sicherheit und man hat auch kaum Konsequenzen zu befürchten für Sachen die im wahren Leben fatal wären.

Das mit den katastrophen Randoms kenne ich nur zu gut weshalb ich leider sagen muss, dass ich diese meide was an sich ja schade ist und nicht der Sinn eines MassMultiplayerOnlineRPG`s ist.
Da wird einfach Bedarf auf Sachen gewürfelt die nicht für diese Klasse sind oder halt nur second need (alternativskillung).

Ich für meinen Teil werde immer höflich und freundlich bleiben und diese pixeligen chars als das sehen was sie sind:

Menschen die am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## shinbaal99 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ne passt schon so ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.
Ich glaube viele schnappen das im Handelschannel von ein paar schwarzen Schafen auf und nehmen das als Maßstab. Und ich denke ferner, dass viele von den Menschen die sich in WoW so assozial verhalten in RL eigentlich ziemlich liebe Jungs/Mädels sind bloß gibt einem die Anonymität eine Art von Sicherheit und man hat auch kaum Konsequenzen zu befürchten für Sachen die im wahren Leben fatal wären.

Das mit den katastrophen Randoms kenne ich nur zu gut weshalb ich leider sagen muss, dass ich diese meide was an sich ja schade ist und nicht der Sinn eines MassMultiplayerOnlineRPG`s ist.
Da wird einfach Bedarf auf Sachen gewürfelt die nicht für diese Klasse sind oder halt nur second need (alternativskillung).

Ich für meinen Teil werde immer höflich und freundlich bleiben und diese pixeligen chars als das sehen was sie sind:

Menschen die am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## GrayWolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, es ist schon schlimm geworden. Und diese betreffenden Spieler reden auch im realen Leben so.
Man stelle sich mal vor wenn solchen "Wesen" eines Tages im realen Berufsleben stehen und Kundenkontakt haben.

Nein lieber nicht.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Oktober 2008)

guten Morgen

Also mein letztes Beispiel an assozialen und idiotischem Verhalten war eine Random-Gruppe für Maggi und Gruul (wobei ich Gruul nicht mehr mitgegangen bin)

Der vermeintliche Obermacker im TS der die Leute gesucht hat, hatte zum Thema Kill-Taktik von Maggi ca. folgendes zu sagen:

"Jo dann kloppen wir die kleinen da um und wenn der dicke Frei kommt "fisten" wir den mal so richtig durch." (das wort in " " ist so richtig geschrieben, wer nicht weiss was das bedeutet, denkt nicht weiter darüber nach)

als alternative gab es dann noch während der Boss-Erklärung, die dann ich übernehmen durfte da ich zwar Random war aber die Raid-Leader auf einmal mucksmäuschen still waren und manche Leute noch nie dort waren :
"Nu los alle reinkommen, durchbuffen damit wir den so richtig durchficken können"

Die Krönung war dann das eine T4 Brust und der Epic-Gem-Sack auf einmal bei der Lootverteilung reserviert waren bzw. der Epic-Gem-Sack an die Raid-Leitung gehen sollte ... naja die Kampf-Raid-Leitung hatte ich über ... (wo ich anmerken möchte das das der Teil ist der in einem Raid erklärungsbedarf hat.

lg Sily


----------



## Nightpaladin (29. Oktober 2008)

Sie sollten einfach paar server machen  wo man nicht unter 18 rein kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Friesennerz (29. Oktober 2008)

Nightpaladin schrieb:


> Sie sollten einfach paar server machen  wo man nicht unter 18 rein kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Server für "Über 18jährige" wird nichts helfen, denn das Problem ist nicht die körperliche, sondern eher die geistige Reife. Ich habe schon mit mehreren "Kindern" gespielt, die ein ausgesprochen nettes und spielangemessenes Verhalten gezeigt haben. Die hier beschriebenen Mangelerscheinungen einiger Spieler ordne ich eher einer unterentwickelten sozialen Kompetenz zu, die nicht vom Alter abhängig ist.


----------



## NoFlame (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja wozu gibts eine Gilde?


----------



## Uranius (29. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat denn hier schon wieder Totenbeschwörer gespielt? Der Beitrag ist ja schon wieder fast 1 Jahr alt.

Naja wenn er schon da ist, kann ich ja auch was zum Thema schreiben.

Zum Beispiel, das ich wohl auf einem anderen Tirion Server spiele als der TE. Ich spiele mit allen meinen Charackteren auf Tirion und habe in recht jedem Level Bereich nen Char.
Aber sowas wie beschrieben ist mir nicht untergekommen.

Ich erlebe eigentlich meistens nur sehr entspannte ruhige Menschen. Klar das mal einer die Gruppe verläßt wenn es nich läuft wie es soll, aber ansonsten hab ich weder ein Problem mit Kids, noch erwachsenen die sich daneben benehmen.

Ich hab genau eine Person auf meiner Ignoreliste. Also kann es so schlimm auf Tirion nicht sein.


----------



## Psamathe (29. Oktober 2008)

Also im grunde geb ich dem TE recht. Die verbalen Entgleisungen die sich manche leisten, sind wirklich, nun ja, unter aller Sau. Auf "meinem" Server seh ich solche Sachen zwar nicht oft (spiele auf Kargath), aber sie sind dennoch vorhanden. Was mir eher auffällt, ist das unfaire Verhalten in Instanzen.
Was mitunter der Grund dafür ist, das ich lieber auf eine Instanz verzichte, als mit einer Random Gruppe diese zu betreten. Das man sich mal nicht im /p begrüsst find ich nicht so schlimm, das man sich aber überhaupt nicht an abgesproche Taktiken usw. hält hingegen schon! Das man sich dann nicht mal für den verschuldeten Wipe entschuldigt ist auch nicht gerade höflich...

Beispiel Bollwerk: Es wurde ausgemacht, erst die linke Gruppe zu pullen und in den Gang zu ziehen, bevor man sich die anderen Gegner vornimmt. Der Schurke war wohl Analphabet, denn kaum hatten alle ihr okay gegeben und der Tank ging vorraus, schlich er in Verstohlenheit nach rechts und pullte die rechte Gruppe. Hm, "Hi Bob".... und das kurz nachdem, der Jäger wortlos off ging. Entschuldigung, aber wo bleibt da der Anstand?

Noch was zum Thema lol, rofl, omg etc. Ich benutze diese Abkürzungen wenn immer passend, genau so wie mein geliebtes "xD". Wieso auch nicht? Muss ich denn jedesmal meine Belustigung o.ä. in einen umständlichen Satz verpacken? Sorry, aber wenn jemand etwas witziges schreibt, reicht ein lol (laughing out loud, so nebenbei) doch völlig aus? Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso ich mit einem "Das ist wirklich sehr amüsant. Mit deiner Ausführung hast du mich zum Lachen gebracht." antworten sollte. In meinen Augen sinnlos. Hingegen find ich es irgendwie merkwürdig im TS ein lol zu hören... xD [ha da haben wir ja den Übeltäter namens Smiley]
Ich geb mir immer Mühe freundlich und höflich zu meinen Mitspielern zu sein, selbst wenn sie mich wegen Gold anbetteln. Lieber nehm ich mir 5 Minuten Zeit und erklären ihnen, wie sie sich selbst Gold erfarmen können, als das ich sie auf meiner Ignore Liste platziere (die übrigens, unglaublich aber wahr, leer ist!).

18+ Servern sind meiner Ansicht überflüssig. Ich kenne viele, die noch nicht volljährig sind, sich aber dennoch angemessen verhalten können. Und wie sollte das überhaupt bewerkstelligt werden?? Auch 13 Jährige können Alkohol kaufen und sich Pornos im Internet ansehen. Hätte einer der Befürworter die Güte mir zu erläutern, wie das von statten gehen soll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Diese "nerf XY, bäm oida roxxor plz epixx" Neanderthaler nicht weiter beachten und/oder herzhaft darüber lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheerio!

Ps: Ja ich mag Anglizismen und englische Begriffe, da ich einen Hang zur englischen Sprache habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (29. Oktober 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> Also Fakt ist auf unserem Server, dass die Kiddis zur Zeit überwiegen Alli spielen, weil es grad "in" ist.
> Deshalb ist deine Aussage auch schlicht unwahr.


Also die meisten Kiddies find ich in diskussionen wo es denn nun mehr kiddies gibt.


----------



## Gnorfal (29. Oktober 2008)

@ TE:

Das Problem gibts nicht nur auf dem Server, auf dem Du bist und nicht erst seit 1,5 Jahren. Diese, und ich kanns leider nicht anders nennen, Gehirnakrobaten scheinen wie eine sich ausbreitende Seuche alles zu befallen, was halbwegs nach MMORPG aussieht.
Viele haben anscheinend den Sinn von Online-SPIELEN nicht oder nur teilweise verstanden. Keine Veralgemeinerung jetzt, aber wie in meinem Buffed Profil ersichtlich, mag ich 12-15 jährige, die zwar wissen, welchen Mob sie für welchen Ruf wegkloppen müssen UND was der für ne Dropchance auf Item x y hat, nicht aber wissen, wo in Deutschland der Rhein langfliesst.
Verkannt ist der Ernst der Lage, dass Online Spiele aller Art süchtig machen können. Dem ein oder anderen mag dies auffallen, den meisten jedoch nicht.

Ich spiele seit nunmehr knapp 4 Jahren und kann sagen, dass ich mit folgenden sachen das Spiel auch noch immer gut ertragen kann:

- Leute, die im Chat in englisch auf nem deutschen RP Server nach einer Gruppe suchen a lá LFG TDM hero, werden ignoriert. - Ihr müsst mir nicht zeigen, dass ihr die englischen Abkürzungen kennt und mir vermeintlich damit andeuten, Pro Gamer zu sein. Nonsens hoch [sup]8[/sup]

- Niemals, ich wiederhole: Niemals mit Randoms dahin gehen, wo man erfolgreich sein möchte. - Du wirst nicht erfolgreich sein.
- auf Anfragen:"ZIeH mich!" reagieren mit:"Durch den [Duden] oder durch den [Kakao]? - hilft

Ansonsten gilt: Twink zum handeln bauen, mit den Mainchars folgende Channels ausblenden (in der Dringlichkeit ihres Daseins!)

- BG Chat - Priostufe 1
- Handelschat
- Weltverteidigung

In diesem Sinne, gegen eine degenerierende Kultur und den damit verbundenen Untergang der vorhandenen:


----------



## Hicks1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Kann dem TE nur recht geben. Gibt einige Passagen die jeder von uns schon mal genauso erlebt hat.


----------



## Viorel (29. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Ebenfalls  recht belastend ist, dass der Chat offenkundig zur reinen Bühne pubertärer Selbstdarstellung (sorry an alle Unter-18-jährigen, aber ihr versteht, was ich sagen will ?!), degeneriert. Leider steht (wie übrigens im gesamten Spiel mittlerweile) die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



Die Stelle fand ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut geschrieben, hat mich nicht umgehauen aber doch gut unterhalten^^ Mach weiter so, vor allem wette ich dass es mind mehr als 30% nicht geblickt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irtan (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign jeden Buchstaben,
gebe dir 100% recht, jedoch muss ich sagen das es auch Ausnahmen gibt, auch was kiddys anbelangt, habe bisher in mehreren Raids/Raidbündnissesn 14-15/16jährige gesehen die sich für ihr alter
teilweise reifer und erwachsener vom Verhalten und von der sprachlich/schriftlichen Artikulation verhalten haben als mancher 18/19 jähriger. Es geht natürlich auch genau andersrum man muss halt immer beide Seiten der Münze betrachten sonst versteift mann sich auf Vorurteile wie:"WTF, scheiss Kiddy geh mal ins Bett du n00b"
Ansonsten finde ich auch solche Menschen wie du Sie in deinem Text beschrieben hast gehören auf die ignore Liste.
Mfg

(Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist, das er wieder auflebt zeigt das es ein guter ist ^^)


----------



## Tsathoggua (29. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“
> 
> Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ? Soll ich die Feuerwehr rufen, weil der Absender mit von Spasmen geschüttelten Fingern an der Tastatur sitzt ? Soll ich ihm ne Tänzerin besorgen oder doch nen Oldtimer ?  Fragen über Fragen….



Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , was hab ich mich gerade weggelacht! Aber das ist genau das,  was ich mir bei solchen Leuten auch immer denke.


----------



## maslot (29. Oktober 2008)

Realm: todeswache Allianz(pala)

ingolist leeeeeeeeeer

ich treffe sehr selten auf solche problems, wirklich ganz selten. vllt einmal pro monat wenn überhaupt.
aber ich verstehs, ganz klar.
nur besteht die möglichkeit leider zur zeit am falschen ort zu sein und des mehrmals
was mich allerdings sehr stört ist im chat der städte die verurteilung der anderen fraktion.
der handelschannel wird dazu missbraucht
noobs gibts überall denk ich mal, egal welchen alters. ich selber bin eher zurückhaltend und geb meinen senf nur dazu wenns sein muss. 
Kenn auch leute die sind erst 10j und haben mehr hirn als ne ganze gruppe. halten sich absolut an jede regel, respekt mal dazu.
und sonst weghören des aufregen bringt nix..man schadet nur sich selbst damit

Möge das Licht mit euch sein.....


----------



## joszy (29. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele jetzt seit 2 monaten wow....
und sitze manchmal wie ein arschiologe vorm chatfenster und versuche die sprache zu entziffern.... 
aber so ist das wohl als ü30 ;-)

haben uns unsere eltern nicht auch komisch angeschaut als wir unseren "slang" abgelassen haben?

heutzutage ist die sprache der jugendlichen wohl eher im sms-stil...kurz und knapp
und das verhalten der kids?
jeder junge welpe pisst wohl überall an jeden baum um zu zeigen...."ey alda isch bin voll krass hier"

aber gestern habe ich was neues erlebt.
jeder kennt doch die leute die an u-bahnhöfen oder einkaufszentren stehen und fragen "haste mal nen euro?"
ein paladin sprach mich an "ey...hast ma 50s... hab was goiles in AH gesehn..muss ich ham"
ich hab ihn nett gefragt..."warum? 50s zu erarbeiten ist doch nicht schwer, oder?"
kam nur die patzige antwort "ey laber nich....machste oder nich?"

und wieder einer auf die ignolist


----------



## Kortesh (29. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




oh wie recht du doch hast....

"EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“ 

lol wie geil is das denn.also so nen spruch hat ich auch noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm leider kann man da nix machen. ich rege mich da aber nicht mehr auf ist schlecht fürs herz.

have a nice day.....


----------



## nixahnung (29. Oktober 2008)

Passiert leider immer wieder das man auf solche Leute trifft.
Bin vor kurzem von Allianz zur Horde gewechselt, weil es hier doch spürbar weniger sind, aber trotzdem,
es passiert doch!

Neulich:

Im Handelschannel: suchen noch leute für hdw

[ich] komme gerne mit, bin hunter
[er/sie] alles klar

invite, port

vor mir stehen zwei schurken.
[er/sie] hi
[ich]hallo
[er/sie] DUELL

"seufz" naja, sind ja noch nicht komplett, also warum nicht.
nach 5min duellieren endlich der vierte in der gruppe, Mage.

[ich] ähm sorry 4 dd´s und wer tankt?
[er/sie] na dein pet^^
[ich] achso, na klar. und wer heilt?
[er/sie] verbände^^
[ich] oook!?!?

[Mage] afk muss essen

[ich] sorry leute, das dauert mir zu lang außerdem glaub ich nicht das das mit der gruppe klappt. geh ich lieber wieder ein bissi questen. viel spass noch und gl

ich verlasse die gruppe

er/sie whispert mich an: du kachnoob hast ja mal null plan^^
er/sie ignoriert euch jetzt

Nun ja danke für´s /ignore, kann ich es mir sparen!

Das sind dann wohl die Gründe , warum WOW immer mehr zum Solisten-Game mutiert. Wer will oder kann seine kostbare Spielzeit mit sowas/jemandem vergeuden!??!


----------



## oerpli (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag solche Kiddys in kleinen Instanzen. Da lach ich mich jedesmal halb hin. Es bereitet mir auch Freude, unfähige Leute aus der Gruppe zu schmeißen.
In Raids kann ich sowas allerdings nicht brauchen. 
Zudem gut geschrieben dein Text.


----------



## Eberk (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke bei WOW ist es das gleiche Problem wie bei der Bundeswehr. Hier kommen verschiede Alters- und Gesellschaftsschichten zusammen. Da sind einige Reibungspunkte sicher nicht zu vermeiden. Ich denke man sollte Verständniss zeigen, da nicht alle Menschen, durch welchen Grund auch immer, die Chance hatten sich in Sozialkompetenzen zu üben. Das kann am Umfeld liegen oder auch an der schulischen Bildung...und man muss sich klar werden, dass nicht alle Menschen "nett und zuvorkommend" sind. Ich denke es kristallisiert sich schnell eine Gruppe von Menschen heraus, mit denen man gut klar kommt und mit denen das Zusammenspiel Spaß macht. Man kann nicht jeden Menschen mögen! Schau einfach über solche ärgerlichen Dinge hinweg. Es ist ein Spiel und obwohl ich verstehen kann, dass es nicht viel Spaß macht, wenn man solche Leute in der Gruppe hat oder von ihnen im Chat liest sollte man sich nicht runter ziehen lassen. Schau nach vorne und halt dir die "netten" Spieler warm. Im Laufe der Zeit werden sich auch diese "Außerirdischen" und unfreundlichen Gesellen anpassen müssen und auch sie werden älter oder reifer mit der Zeit. (Ich beziehe das nicht nur auf die Spieler unter 16...ich denke ich kenne mehr Leute darüber, die sich schäbig verhalten...wenn auch gerade die jüngere Generation von Spielern sehr anfällig für die spieleigene Sprache mit ihren Abkürzungen ist)

mfg


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Oktober 2008)

aber bitte zieht nicht alle unter 18 jährigen in das klische ein!! BITTE! ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig und war es auch als ich mit wow anfing ( 14 war ich, uff 3 jahre,...) Ich bin ein sozial angenehmer mensch, ich lese das mal daraus, dass ich bei jedem ini gang auf einer neuen Freundschaftsliste war/bin.  Ich möchte nicht mit den ROXXOR kiddys über einen kamm geschert werden!! und ja ich mache chuck norris witze im /2 ist ne lustige sache, und ich mache ab und an auch mal sinnlosen spam mit... bis zu einem gewissen maße. Irgendwann wird es einfach störend. 

@ TE: sehr schöner Text hatte meinen Spaß daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Crash_Hunter


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich bin gleicher Meinung, auf Tichondrius hat es solche Spasstels denen is langweilig und schreiben irgendwelche Leute an und pöbeln sie an!
Ein normaler Mensch macht das nicht! Ne, sie haben miderwertigkeitsgefühle. /igno und Mitleiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gildenmeisterin dieser Gilde anschreiben sie zihn die Gilde inen Dreck-> bekommen gildenkick und lassen sich nicht mehr hören=)

Die gangster sprache /igno

Bin auch erst 16 doch habe sicher mehr manieren als die kiddis bei uns und bei euch

lg


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> aber bitte zieht nicht alle unter 18 jährigen in das klische ein!! BITTE! ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig und war es auch als ich mit wow anfing ( 14 war ich, uff 3 jahre,...) Ich bin ein sozial angenehmer mensch, ich lese das mal daraus, dass ich bei jedem ini gang auf einer neuen Freundschaftsliste war/bin.  Ich möchte nicht mit den ROXXOR kiddys über einen kamm geschert werden!! und ja ich mache chuck norris witze im /2 ist ne lustige sache, und ich mache ab und an auch mal sinnlosen spam mit... bis zu einem gewissen maße. Irgendwann wird es einfach störend.
> 
> @ TE: sehr schöner Text hatte meinen Spaß daran
> 
> ...




Aja nice gesrpochen sehs genau so /signed


----------



## Renzah (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign

und zum schluss MIMIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## FonKeY (29. Oktober 2008)

ich stimme dir zu dass manche spieler unverständlich schreiben aber ich sehe es nicht so problematisch wie du....dann frag sie einfach was er meint......vll war derjenige einfach nur voll oda so ...


----------



## FonKeY (29. Oktober 2008)

kann den leuten nur zustimmen.......warum sollen diese leute nur "kiddies" sein ???!!!.....es gibt genug erwachsene die geistlich zurückgeblieben sind und sich wie kleinkinder verhalten und schreiben!


----------



## Killswitch90 (29. Oktober 2008)

WoW-Einstellungstest wär doch ma was...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joszy (29. Oktober 2008)

natürlich sind nicht alle unter 18 jährigen so... 
und ob es da manchmal an fehlender reife mangelt...oder soziale kompetenz....
nur wer sich so verhält.... verhält sich im realen leben wohl auch nicht anders

oder sind alle rausgeworfenen schüler aus der rütli jetzt in wow? ;-)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (29. Oktober 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> kann den leuten nur zustimmen.......warum sollen diese leute nur "kiddies" sein ???!!!.....es gibt genug erwachsene die geistlich zurückgeblieben sind und sich wie kleinkinder verhalten und schreiben!



allerdings.... diese sind massenhaft in wow vertreten


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Oktober 2008)

Killswitch90 schrieb:


> WoW-Einstellungstest wär doch ma was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


auf jeden^^


----------



## Warlocklover (29. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> auf jeden^^




jo /sign


----------



## Rappi (29. Oktober 2008)

Diese Leute, die Mausepaul, in seinem Beitrag anspricht, sind allerdings nicht nur in World of Warcraft. Vielmehr gibt es in der gesamten Internetwelt (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung von diversen Foren etc.) Leute, die anscheinend nicht fähig sind, auch nur einen Satz ohne Schreibfehler bzw. Anwenden der Computersprache zu schreiben. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass diese Leute im echten Leben noch großartig anders schreiben, schließlich ist man ja ein Gewohnheitstier und wenn man jeden Tag im Internet tausende Schreibfehler macht, gewöhnt man sich das mit der Zeit auch an.

Aber dagegen etwas unternehmen...unmöglich.

Im Übrigen muss ich noch anmerken, dass man als Spieler, der die Rechtschreibung anwendet, gerne auch mal beleidigt wird. So wurde ich schon oft gefragt, ob ich immer so ,,gay" schreiben müsse, nur weil ich statt ,,Shuce gruph f. sh hero" ,,Suche Mitspieler für die Sethekkhallen (heroisch)"  geschrieben habe. Der Spieler, der mich deswegen angeschrieben hat, störte sich daran, dass ich mich durch meine Schreibweise arrogant verhalten würde und Leute, die keine Rechtschreibung beherrschen, ausgrenzen würde.


----------



## Theodaan (29. Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Jedoch gibt es ein kleines "aber" meinerseits. Man möge mich nun Lügen strafen, doch schaut einfach alle mal eure Rechtschreibung an. Wörter / Wortspiele wie "net" statt "nicht", "/signed" anstatt "Stimme zu" und andere Beispiele zeigen deutlich, dass das Internet eine eigene "Sub-Welt" ist welche sich im Laufe der Zeit stetig immer mehr von der Reallen Welt wie wir sie nennen entfernt hat. Nicht das ich generell besser wäre, aber die Situation welche der TE beschreibt ist eine logische Folge aus über 15 Jahren Internet.

Nehmen wir es einmal als gegeben hin, dass das Internet sich zu einer Subkultur entwickelt hat, so ist es verständlich das diese Subkultur ihre eigenen "Ritualle", "Sprachen", "Regeln" und sonstiges besitzt. Das Internet unterzieht sich einer schnellen Evolution, welche 100 Jahre in der Reallen Zeit in einem Jahr vollzieht. Ob diese rasende Entwicklung positiv zu betrachten ist oder nicht, kann nur individuell entschieden werden. Nun hier sind wir an einem Punkt wo wir als freie Menschen selbst entscheiden müssen was wir aus dieser Situation machen. Schlagen wir uns auf die Kritiker-Seite und fordern eine Abschaffung dieser Subkulturen, nehme wir sie hin und kapitulieren vor der Masse oder verlassen wir das Szenario und widmen uns anderen Dingen. 

Im Prinzip durchleben Menschen die sich in dieser Virtuellen Kultur aufhalten und an ihr teilhaben, einen Zeitraum von mehrerer Jahrzehnten in der "normalen / reallen Welt". Es bleibt nur zu entscheiden, was wir aus der Zeit, in der wir uns mit dieser Kultur beschäftigen, machen. Setzen wir ihr unseren eigenen Stempel der Vernunft und Verantwortung auf, oder lassen wir die Dinge wie sie sind und hoffen auf Besserung? Geschichtlich könnte man das ganze mit der Zeit des Naziregimes vergleichen. Hier wäre dann die Frage, sind wir diese, welche sich erheben ( Wie z.B. damalige Studentenvereinigungen ) und gegen der Verfall unserer Welt kämpfen oder entscheiden wir uns für die Mitläufer Variante, welche uns weniger Ärger einbringt, die Probleme aber nicht beseitigt?

Eines steht jedoch fest, egal ob wie wir uns schlussendlich entscheiden mögen, am Ende wird abgerechnet. Wie dieses Ende nun aussehen wird weiss niemand, aber noch hat jeder einzelne die Möglichkeit dazu beizutragen, dass an diesem Ende "Sprachliche Kompetenz", "Vernunft" und "soziales Verhalten" stehen oder man lässt es bleiben und schaut wie sich die Dinge entwickeln. 
------------------
um es nun mal wieder im Internet-Slang zu sagen / vote for "Rechtschreibprüfung" in Foren und Spielen 
Das wäre schonmal ein Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tornok (29. Oktober 2008)

./sign und amen
Ich glaube mit diesem Post sprichst du vielen aus der Seele. Ja leider ist es so und das nicht nur ingame.
Ich seh solches verhalten immer öfters. Ich frage mich nur: Woran liegt das?
Wir haben "früher" auch Blödsinn veranstaltet und haben unsere "Gänsta - phase" hinter uns gebracht aber was manche vom Stapel lassen...


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

LOL EY alter Ey mach dich ma locker du noob!! ey echt echt ey watt bist du denn für nen gimp lol ey !!! ey ohne scheiss alter ey muahahahahahahaha lol ey omg  -.- 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioEriwan (29. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> LOL EY alter Ey mach dich ma locker du noob!! ey echt echt ey watt bist du denn für nen gimp lol ey !!! ey ohne scheiss alter ey muahahahahahahaha lol ey omg  -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso habe ich nur gerade das Gefühl, dass ich mit meinen Steuern deinen Lebensunterhalt finanziere?


----------



## Mrs.Tîî (29. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Anektote aus meine WOW-Leben:

Es geschah gestern : Chatverlauf:


_W:From[Zensiert]:wie geskillt?
W:To[Zensiert]: Ehm ja auch dir mal Hallo ...
W:From[Zensiert]: jojo hallo wie geskillt?
W:To[Zensiert]: Ehmm Heal warum?
[Zensiert] hat euch in einer Gruppe eingeladen._

Nun gut ich nehm das mal an ... ZA steht am Plan Gruppe fast voll najo ich geh mal mit..

*[Anm: Ich spiele Healschamie seid Anbeginn der Zeit und weis wirklich wie das geht ^^ ]*

1 Boss : Ich merke das der zweite Healer leichtes Deffiziet aus Skill Ausrüstung und Hirn hat (Zombieseuche?!) und muss doppelt so viel Heilen. Ist nicht gerade einfach fast alleine, noch weniger wenn der Leader (W:From[Zensiert]:wie geskillt?) der zweite Healer ist und mich im TS wärend ich voll im Heilstress bin mit : Ey lol schamie mach hero ! anschreit!

*Pulsmeter: 130!*

Da die Stimme des Leaders an ein Alter weit unter der Geschlechtsreife erinnert... erspare ich mir jedes Kommentar im TS.... 

4 Boss - Wieder die Herofgeschichte + dem Aufruf das ich doch mal vernünftig Healen soll :

_Healmeter: 
1. Ich - 69 % !
2 Er - !!! 22 % 
3 Rest der Gruppe!_

*Pulsmeter : 160!*

Es droppen die Nahkampfschultern bei Halazzi - Ich mach bedarf und gewinne (irgendwie muss auch ich lvln mit dem Addon) - Er : Lol du noob du kannst schwere Rüstung tragen und ich bin nur wegen denen drinnen ( Healdruide? - Ohne Gear - Ohne Einsatz)
*
Pulsmeter : 180!*

Gut auch das schlucke ich. 

Dann Hexlord : 

TS: 

_Er : lol Schamie mach Kettenheal - Heldentum GOOOOOO - lol mach !!!das Manatotem (Manaflut hatte CD und Manaquel stand) - WTF kannst net spielen??? - _

1 sek vor Hexlords tot :

_[Zensiert] ist nun der Plübndermeister.
Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt._

*Pulsmeter : Geplatzt - nicht mehr Messbar !*

Ok was im TS folgte könnt Ihr euch denken....

Also in fast 4 Jahren WOW hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt !


----------



## Caleb85 (29. Oktober 2008)

Habe kein Problem mit WoW-Slang dennoch ist es manchmal schwierig zu erkennen was ein Mitspieler sagen will.
Ich frag mich auch manchmal ob diese Spieler schon in die Schule gehen und wissen was Rechtschreibung/Orthographie bedeutet.
Schon klar das ma sich im Eifer des Gefechts mal vertippt und so.

Um auf das zwischenmenschliche Verhalten zurück zukommen:
Das Lootverhalten einiger Spieler stößt bei mir manchmal an die Grenzen der Verständlichkeit.
Es gibt Leute die sahnen den halben Loot eines Raids ab. Mag sein das sie Bedarf haben ABER andere vielleicht auch. Und dann mal um einen Loot nicht würfeln is bei den meisten schon zu viel verlangt. Dummerweise haben die meisten der Leute auch noch Glück beim Würfeln^^

/sign @Mausepaul


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

> Wieso habe ich nur gerade das Gefühl, dass ich mit meinen Steuern deinen Lebensunterhalt finanziere?



hast schonmal was von Ironie gehört?? ...unglaublich...


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dem TS nur zustimmen. Wenn jemand meint, "Verallgemeinerungen" wären fehl am Platze weil er sich an's Bein gepinkelt fühlt, dem kann ich nur sagen:

PECH GEHABT!

In vielen anderen Personen- und Gesellschaftsschichten ist es eben so, dass viele "gegenpolige" Menschen unter dem Mist (meist, weniger) Anderer zu leiden haben. (das kann man "Schwarzes-Schaaf-Prinzip" nennen).

Und wenn der TE (und auch andere) schreiben, dass die "12-16jährigen Kiddies" nur Mist bauen, Zeichen sozialer Verwahrlosung zeigen und sich nicht mehr "normal-human" artikulieren können, müssen sich eben auch die positiven Ausnahmen unter euch das gefallen lassen. Dass es auch zivilisierte 14jährige und gehirnamputierte Mittzwanziger gibt, ist klar (oder "sollte klar sein").

Das ist wie mit Autos: Nur weil VW 5 schrottige Golfs verkauft hat, sind nicht alle Golfs Müll. Aber das schlechte Image vom Golf spricht sich schneller und eindringlicher herum als das, derer, die mit ihrem Golf noch NIE Probleme hatten. - (<< ihr könnt auch jede andere Marke einsetzten).

MfG


----------



## Arinae (29. Oktober 2008)

Mangelnde Sozialkompetenz sollte man nicht fördern sondern ignorieren. 

Deshalb mein Vote für Blizz

- Unbegrenzte Ignorliste
- Die möglichkeit komplette Accounts/Gilden zu ignorieren
- Schärferes durchgreifen von GM's

Meiner Meinung nach ist die einzige Möglichkeit die "soziale Inkompetenz" zu bremsen.


so far


----------



## Phystikia (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign


----------



## Tomminocka (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme allen einfach mal zu. Diese "Kiddies" sind nicht an ihrem Alter, sondern an ihrem Verhalten  zu bemessen, auch ein 40-jähriger kann ein "Kiddy" sein.

Ich seh es so: Was willst du von jemandem erwarten, dessen geistiges Ego noch mit Bauklötzen baut und dabei kläglich scheitert?

Hier hat zum Großteil das Elternhaus beigetragen, viel zu früh Kinder bekommen, das eigen Leben nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, den Ausländern die Schuld am eigenen Versagen geben, und sich nicht bewerben für eine Arbeit, weil man mit Hartz IV doch viel besser lebt, von dem fehlenden Schulabschluß oder das nicht Vorhandensein einer abgeschlossenen stattlich anerkannten Ausbildung mal abgesehen.

Deutschland degeneriert zu einem Land der Schmarotzer. Ganz ehrlich, ich bin für ein amerikanisches Sozialsystem, jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich, jeder muss Versicherungen abschließen um für alle Etwaigkeiten vorbereitet zu sein.

Spätestens dann wird es in WoW weniger Spieler dieser Art geben, weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten können.

Klingt hart, ist es auch.

Grüße


----------



## RadioEriwan (29. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> hast schonmal was von Ironie gehört?? ...unglaublich...


Als geborener Zyniker ist Sarkasmuss meine Muttersprache und ich spreche auch fliessend Ironie, aber letztere versteckt sich in deinem Post wohl zwischen den fehlerhaften HTML Tags...


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte heute mit meinem Twink Random nach Kara rein...

Nachdem ich dann die "Euip-Hürde" mal eben so mit ach und krach genommen hatte (offensichtlich braucht man für kara mittlerweile mindestens T6) gings dann auch schon los .... naja fast denn der Rest der versammelten Mannschaft wollte aus welchem Grund auch immer einfach nicht ins Ts...

Ich hab dann nen Ts Server gestellt und darauf bestanden, dass man sich im ts trifft der besseren Absprache wegen...

Das hätt ich mal besser bleiben lassen, will da nicht näher drauf eingehen ...auf jeden Fall (soviel sei veraten), ist der kararun mit diesen leuten so nie zustande gekommen ^^

Ich sach nur : LOL ey


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

> Als geborener Zyniker ist Sarkasmuss meine Muttersprache und ich spreche auch fliessend Ironie, aber letztere versteckt sich in deinem Post wohl zwischen den fehlerhaften HTML Tags...



 Wenn du nicht verstehen willst, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will ist das dein Bier...


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1160199

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel... passt zum Thema wie die Faust auf´s Auge!

EDIT: Wurde von den Mods gerade, gerechtfertigt, gelöscht!


----------



## Cathalina (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed 


Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu ... und was ich auch sehr anstrengend finde, ist dies bei jeder Gelegenheit kommende "EY haste mal 2 gold zum Berufeskillen?", ich sag "Nein, geh bitte selbst farmen, das macht das Spiel hier aus und ich musste mir auch selbst alles mühsam erarbeiten", dann kommen nur beleidigende Ausdrücke zurück, die ich hier nicht wiedergeben will ...


----------



## Jibrilak (29. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Mangelnde Sozialkompetenz sollte man nicht fördern sondern ignorieren.
> 
> Deshalb mein Vote für Blizz
> 
> ...


dem kann ich nur beipflichten
obwohl bei der ignorelist...die "leere" ich alle paar monate mal
jeder hat ne 2te chance verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlin (29. Oktober 2008)

Mann kann es nehmen wie mann möchte.

Schlimmer finde ich allerdings das selbst auf den RP- Servern diese "Kiddy" Sprache angewendet wird
und das obwohl alle wissen das dies auf den Servern nicht erwünscht ist.
Diese Leute sollten Lieber mal den Server wechseln.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Oktober 2008)

darüber kann man doktorarbeiten schreiben... oh man..


----------



## Devilyn (29. Oktober 2008)

i loled so hard^^

jedesmal wenn ich im handelschannel sonne spassraketen sehe schieb ich das immer auf den hip hop kult^^

3-4 sek. is der ganze channel in 2 lager aufgeteilt wo du eine seite komplett recht gibt und die andere mit ausdrücken flamed^^

das macht arg laune^^


----------



## Sharwen (29. Oktober 2008)

Arinae schrieb:


> Mangelnde Sozialkompetenz sollte man nicht fördern sondern ignorieren.
> 
> Deshalb mein Vote für Blizz
> 
> ...



Da bin ich auch dafür! + Intelligenztest beim Kauf von WoW!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut man muss dazu sagen, bei Rechtschreibfehlern bin ich relativ tollerant. Man weiß ja nie, wer da am andren Ende sitzt, vielleicht ist es ja ein Legastheniker oder er hat anderweitige Probleme. Solang er ein normales Verhalten an den Tag legt, ist dagegen auch nicht wirklich was einzuwenden.


----------



## auf-die-nuss (29. Oktober 2008)

Einerseits habt ihr Recht.Andererseits aber auch nicht.

Denn Sozialpädagogen haben in WoW genauso wenig was verloren wie Jugendliche die der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind.
Man könnte meinen ihr möchtet Eltern spielen und die Jugendlichen erziehen.Die können aber eigentlich auch nichts für ihr Verhalten.Denn die Eltern arbeiten meistens von früh bis spät und damit die Kinder ruhe geben und beschäftigt sind kauft man ihnen eben WoW oder sonst irgendein Spiel.Und damit haben sie endlich mal eine Möglichkeit groß rauszukommen merken dabei aber nicht welche Verhaltens und Sprachdefizite sie haben.
Lernen ist doch heutzutage nicht mehr in Mode und das mein Türkischer Nachbar der gerade mal 3 Jahre in Deutschland ist die Rechtschreibung besser beherrscht als mein Deutscher Arbeitskollege ist finde ich beweis genug für mich.

Ich finde das ist ein Generationsstreit denn die etwas älteren WoW spieler unter uns (unter anderem auch ich) wurden eben komplett anders erzogen.

Den Ärger mit random Gruppen und den verhaltensgestörten Menschen habe ich glücklicherweise schon lang hinter mir da ich in einer Gilde bin in der solches Verhalten nicht tolleriert wird.

Allen anderen empfehle ich die Ignore Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silzaress (29. Oktober 2008)

Treffender und anschaulicher kann man es nicht formulieren.

Auch für mich gilt: Wenn nicht mit Gildengruppe/Freundesliste, dann lieber gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Oktober 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Einerseits habt ihr Recht.Andererseits aber auch nicht.
> 
> Denn Sozialpädagogen haben in WoW genauso wenig was verloren wie Jugendliche die der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind.
> Man könnte meinen ihr möchtet Eltern spielen und die Jugendlichen erziehen.Die können aber eigentlich auch nichts für ihr Verhalten.Denn die Eltern arbeiten meistens von früh bis spät und damit die Kinder ruhe geben und beschäftigt sind kauft man ihnen eben WoW oder sonst irgendein Spiel.Und damit haben sie endlich mal eine Möglichkeit groß rauszukommen merken dabei aber nicht welche Verhaltens und Sprachdefizite sie haben.
> ...



ja gebe dir recht. 
meine ma hatte auch nie zeit für mich und freunde habe ich erst gefunden als ich schon ein jahr gespielt hatte. nicht imgame sondern in meiner gemeinde egal... aufjedefall hab ich als ich keine freunde hatte mehr gespielt


----------



## toryz (29. Oktober 2008)

Sharwen schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dafür! + Intelligenztest beim Kauf von WoW!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rechtschreibfehler sind auch Wurscht, solang man es noch lesen kann ^^

Es wird immer Idioten geben, egal welches Alter sie haben....ob nun 12 oder 55, mag auch sein das es in den Teenie Bereichen häufiger auftritt aber irgendwie frag ich selten nach dem Alter...

Schlimmer finde ich ja Egoismus, die Flamer kannst einfach /ignore und fertig aber letztens habe ich mich mit meinem Schami zu einem Boss durchgekämpft und hatte den letzten Trash Mob an der Angel....schießt an mir einer vorbei und killt den Boss vor meinen Augen...gut man hätte Fix ne Gruppe aufmachen können, sind zwei Klicks und das ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?


----------



## Tennissen (29. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...




danke und
/signed


----------



## Serephit (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed

Folge: 
- keine Random-Gruppen
- lange Ignore-Liste

Ach ja: manche halten Niveau für eine Hautcreme...


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Oktober 2008)

Isigned
Schuld?
GANZ KLAR!!!  Dieter Bohlen, und "Ich leb bei Mama und bin so böse Gangsta(und weil ich net richtig sprechen kann)rappa"

Dieta zeigt ja den 5 jährigen in jeder seichten Commerzshow wie man richtig disst und dabei der beste ist (Ich wünsch dem assozialen Sch....gesicht 
Maultripper vom feinsten) 
und naja Gangstas sind ja cool, Beschädigen öffentliches Eigentum durch sprayen, knallen sich gegenseitig nieder und sind jaaaaa sooooo määännliiiichhh.
naja eher transig mit dem ganzen blingling, aber bevor ich mot....fu...ing moth....fu....er ne mot....fu....ing Kugel in den Kopf krieg (muhhaaa hab ich angst vor den möchtegern Miniaturrambos), halt ich lieber die fresse.

Is ja kein Wunder das diese Generation nichts andres mehr kann und beherrscht bei den Idolen die sie hat.....schöne Vorbilder liefern die Medien uns da...
Nice unsre "MTV Generation", könntest glatt alle Marke "Happy Tree Friends" um die Ecke bringen.


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

> Schuld?
> GANZ KLAR!!! Dieter Bohlen, und "Ich leb bei Mama und bin so böse Gangsta(und weil ich net richtig sprechen kann)rappa"
> 
> Dieta zeigt ja den 5 jährigen in jeder seichten Commerzshow wie man richtig disst und dabei der beste ist (Ich wünsch dem assozialen Sch....gesicht
> ...




Dem ist eigentlich nix mehr hinzu zu fügen, packt euch ma an die eigene Nase (gehe mal davon aus, dass der Grossteil der User hier unter 18 ist) ^^


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ja gebe dir recht.
> meine ma hatte auch nie zeit für mich und freunde habe ich erst gefunden als ich schon ein jahr gespielt hatte. nicht imgame sondern in meiner gemeinde egal... aufjedefall hab ich als ich keine freunde hatte mehr gespielt



Im Großem und Ganzen kann ich dir da recht geben, obgleich ich keiner Gemeinde sondern einem der größten deutschen oder internationalen MC´s angehöre... was vom Zusammenhalt aber keinesfalls schlechter ist!

Bevor ich meine Kids bekam, war ich ständig mit dem Bike unterwegs und hatte bis ich ca.30- 32 wurde keinen Bock auf Onlinespiele! Ich spielte zwar Browsergames alla SZS oder EZS, aber auch das nur recht wenig und eher nebensächlich. Dann als Vater, muss man sich mehr um die Familie kümmern, was man ja auch gerne macht, dummerweise wird der Kontakt zu den Freunden zwangsläufig weniger! Auch meine Brother und Sister wurden Eltern und somit hatten sie ebenfalls mit dieser Tatsache zu kämpfen. Aber eins geht nun mal nur... wer Verantwortung trägt entscheidet sich für seine Familie!

Daher sind meine neuen "Freunde" nun hauptsächlich im net zu finden, viele kenne ich seit 3 Jahren durch WoW! Ich würde sie aber dennoch nur als Onlinefreunde bezeichnen, die wahren Freund findet man nur im Leben!

Wenn die Kids und Jugendlichen aber heutzutage erst ihre Freunde im net finden, und kaum noch im Leben, dann finde ich das schon recht schlimm...


----------



## Varanthir (29. Oktober 2008)

Was die Altersfreigabe angeht ...


Was nütz eine Altersfreigabe, wenn sich diese leicht umgehen läßt. Sei es über die Familie, Bekannte oder dergleichen ... durch die man auch an solche Spiele kommt. Zumal man oft keine Schwierigkeiten hat, selbst an diese zukommen. Ich hab da z.B. einige kennenlernen "dürfen" die Spiele gekauft haben, die sie noch lange nicht hätten spielen dürfen.

Dabei ist ja nicht immer das Alter ausschlaggebend, dass sollte man dabei nicht vergessen. Gerade innerhalb der Gilde, findet man oft den (die) ein oder andere(n) Sympatische Mitspieler(in). Auch wenn ich nicht so unglaublich viele Gilden besucht habe, kann ich hier keinen festen Altersdurchschnitt wiedergeben. So liegt es doch an jedem selbst, wie er sich verhält. Wenn man sich halt garnicht grün ist ... die letzte Möglichkeit ist das verwenden der Ignorelist und fertig.


----------



## Silzaress (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach und btw. Das buffed-Forum ist dafür genau das richtige, hier sind (behaupte ich mal dreist) mindestens 60% der Community solche Leute wie der Threadersteller beschrieben hat.

Die interessierts allerdings herzlich wenig, denn solche Leute freuen sich eher noch darüber ihr Ziel (andere auf die Barrikaden zu treiben) erreicht zu haben. Die Hemmschwelle im Internet gegenüber anderen sinkt teilweise so stark, dass einfach überhaupt kein Respekt oder Taktgefühl vorhanden ist. Wozu auch, der/diejenige auf der anderen Seite wird einem so oder so nichts anhaben können. Man kann sich also nach Herzenslust austoben ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste und mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen....zur Freude anderer.

Besäße man die Möglichkeit diesen Leuten mal tatsächlich gegenüber zu treten, wäre sicherlich 90% von den Großmaul-Idioten, kleine Duckmäuse die plötzlich den Mund nich mehr aufkriegen.

Aber was solls, ich glaube jede Sekunde in der man sich über so jemanden ärgert ist einfach Verschwendung. /Ignore und Ende. Es ist einfach den Ärger, die Geduld und die Mühe nicht wert. Der Spaß am Spiel, kann dabei schnell verloren gehen.

Eine Erweiterung der Ignoreliste (auch Acc-bezogen), wäre allerdings eine wünschenswerte Verbesserung.


----------



## Lazia (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed


----------



## Shirokun (29. Oktober 2008)

Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können =)

Leider tuten mir die Leute leid die geflamt werden die eine (gott lass mich das richtig schreiben) : Lese-Rechtschreinschwäche haben.

ja ich hab selber eine xD (mal kein Witz^^)

Ich finde aber wirklich auch das das Sozialverhalten gennerell bei vielen spielern echt mies ist.
z.b. gestern Bota hero. 3 Floristen (ich denke mal alle wissen was gemeint ist^^) Der pala schnappt sich alles und als man ihn darauf anspricht das er nicht der Einzige ist gabs KiK. 
Naja was besseres konnte mir eigentlich echt net Passiren da ich eh kein bock mehr auf so ne Asi gruppe hatte. 

Das Problem: Leider sind 50% aller rnd Gruppen so. 

Ich hoffe das viele mal darüer nachdenken wrum sie WoW spielen. Weil sie einfach nur allen zeigen wollen wie über Roxxor sie sind? Oder weil sie mit anderen zusammen spielen wollen?

Naja 
ich hoffe das sich das mal wieder ändert =)

Lg
Shiro


----------



## Cochainatic (29. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst einmal: Ich sehe und erlebe es wie du - leider.

Das Problem ist aber, dass die, die hier lesen und antworten, eben genau die sind, die sich nicht so verhalten. Die, die du "anprangerst" werden es nicht lesen oder wenn, dann sicher nicht als Anlass nehmen über ihr Verhalten zu reflektieren und es zu ändern.

WOW ist, wie jedes als virtuell deklarierte Spiel, eben doch mehr Real-Life als es viele sehen wollen. Es ist genauso ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, wie das eigentliche Gesellschaftsleben. Und genau hier sieht man dies in allen Bereichen.

Im Beruf, in der Freizeit, in der Familie und im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis wird das Verhalten auf die ein oder andere Art eben so gelebt - vorgelebt. Nimmt man sich alleine die Sendungen einschlägiger Sender einmal zum Beispiel, so wird einem schnell klar, warum die Jugendlichen glauben, dass dies die Realität sei, an der sich zu orientieren gelte.

Das einzige das hier helfen würde wäre, wenn ein "asoziales" Verhalten entsprechend "geahndet" würde. Nicht durch Repressalien, sondern durch den Entzug von Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gemeinschaft. Sei es in der Gilde, dem Freundeskreis oder dem Arbeitsplatz. Und natürlich das Vorleben eines angebrachten Sozialverhaltens. Leider ist es umgekehrt. Als "cool" gilt, wer gegen die gesellschaftlichen Normen verstößt, sich so aus der Masse heraushebt und dumm-dreist stänkert. Dieser wird bewundert und als mutig und kühn empfunden. Viele merken, dass sie damit "Erfolg" haben und sehen sich von daher sicher nicht genötigt ihr Verhalten zu überdenken.

Ich rege mich seit Jahren über solches auf, muss aber zugeben, dass mir die Kraft dazu langsam ausgeht. Ich verhalte mich ganz einfach nach dem alten aber unendlich wahren Spruch: "Behandle, wie du selbst behandelt werden willst."

Wie sagte ein Philosoph so treffend bereits vor mehreren hundert Jahren: "Nur weil die Masse glaubt etwas sei rechtens, so ist sie doch oft im Irrtum" (frei zitiert).

In diesem Sinne

Grüße von Nathrezim


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht.

Es gibt die Raider, die Casuals und die PvP'ler. Die gehen sich im Prinzip aus dem Weg aber dank des Markensystems trifft man sich doch hin und wieder in einer Hero Ini.
Jeder meint natürlich das sein "Way of WoW Life" der richtige sei. Also geht jeder anders an die Hero ran.

Der Raider will sobald er in die Ini kommt pullen, gebuffed werden kann auch nach den ersten Trashs und das schnell und selbständig. Er wil durch die Ini rennen, meint er wäre hier im Raid und seinen normalen automatismen.

Der Casual lässt sich erstmal genüsslich herporten, geht dann in die Inze und wechslet bisschen am Equip. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Dan will der Casual dieses und jenes, braucht man alles nicht für die Ini aber egal. Dann setzt er sich hin und trinkt und das nach jedem Mob und noch 90% Mana.

Der PvP scheißt eh auf Taktik, PVE ist ja eh nur dastehn und hin und wieder ausweichen und sowieso voll einfach und BÄM Whipe wegen dem PvP'ler.

Und dann geht das geflame los, der Casual schimpft auf den Raider er soll ruhig machen.
Der Raider flamed den Casual das es doch nur ne Hero ist und er sonst schneller durch BT rennt als durch Mecha Hero und das der Casual eh ein Boon ist.
Der PvP'ler flamed beide, weil die eh nur PvE Noobs sind und vom eigentlich Sinn WoW'S, nämlich PVP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein Plan hätten. Er leaved die Gruppe nachdem das Item vom ersten Boss, was er für PvP braucht gedroppt ist.

Raider und Casual setzen Ihn auf Igno und lästern über diesen. Nun könnte man sich denken das man auf Kosten des 3ten eingkeit gefunden hätte. Aber der Raider kann zum Schluss sich einen kleinen Seitenhieb richtung Casual nicht verkneifen, er flamed natürlich voll angepisst danach im /2 Channel und dann bricht die x-te Grundsatzdiskussion der Woche vom Baum.

Natürlich kann man sich beherrschen aber manchmal geht es einfach nicht. Es ist eine Einstellungssache welcher Sparte der WoW Spieler man angehört.
Ist im Prinzip wie ne Erziehungssache. Die eigene Muddi kocht eben am besten und das Schwiegermonste is eh dumm, weil Sie Eier nur 4 statt 6min kochen lässt.
Mit ein bisschen Selbstdisziplin kann man diese WoW Alltagshürden aber meißtern, oft gelingt das, hin und wieder aber kann man sich nicht beherrschen.

Am besten man fängt immer bei sich selbst an, keiner von uns ist ohne Tadel.

Mfg Mumba

Ps 1: Ich bin Hardcorraider, der so 2-3 Random Inis am Tag geht und viel PvP spielt. Ich bewandere ständig den schmalen Grat zwischen Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde und ganz ehrlich, Mr. Hyde macht einfach am meißten Spaß. Mal so nen PvP'ler in ner Ini mals so richtig zu flamen, hach es gibt nix schöneres. Oder nen Casual den ein oder anderen Seitenhieb zu verpassen, einfach meisterlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke auch das macht WoW aus, die Zusammenkunft unterschiedlichster Interessengemeinschaften für den Zweck: Raiderfolg.

Ps 2: Es gibt die normalen Flamer, die hart aber je nach Auffassung herzlich sind. Und es gibt die Flamer, die Beleidigen bis unter die Gürtellinie. Diese einfach ignoriern bzw bemitleiden, denn das sind aufjedenfall RL-Versager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cochainatic (29. Oktober 2008)

Shirokun schrieb:


> (gott lass mich das richtig schreiben) : Lese-Rechtschrei*n*schwäche haben.


DA musst ich jetzt echt etwas grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selffullfilling prophecy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riou (29. Oktober 2008)

> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“
> 
> Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ? Soll ich die Feuerwehr rufen, weil der Absender mit von Spasmen geschüttelten Fingern an der Tastatur sitzt ? Soll ich ihm ne Tänzerin besorgen oder doch nen Oldtimer ? Fragen über Fragen….




Echt geil ^^ 


aber irgentwie auch schonwider traurig das es auch in wow spinner gibt wie im RL =(


naja... würd dir die tipps geben : 

1. Server Transen

2. Ignor liste benutzen 

3. Leute die dumm sind einfach nicht beachten 

hmm... jo ... 

mfg. Riou ...

ps : wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ... komme grade von der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin müde .. xD


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

Immer wieder interessant diese Diskusionen...

Gab es nur schon soooo oft 

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass wir gegen diese sogenannten "Kiddies" nix machen können...

Sie sind allgegenwärtig, in jedem spiel das  ich kenne, wirklich jedes Spiel das man online zoggen kann - es gibt sie überall und es wird sie immer geben ^^


----------



## Tomminocka (29. Oktober 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Einerseits habt ihr Recht.Andererseits aber auch nicht.
> 
> Denn Sozialpädagogen haben in WoW genauso wenig was verloren wie Jugendliche die der Deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig sind.
> Man könnte meinen ihr möchtet Eltern spielen und die Jugendlichen erziehen.



Niemand möchte dies Leute erziehen oder Eltern spielen. Wir befinden uns in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich jeder, wohl oder übel auf seine eigene Art und Weise, integrieren muss oder sollte.

Respekt und Kritikfähigkeit sind soziale Aspekte, die jeder Bürger(ich mache keinen Unterschied zwischen Deutschen oder anderen Nationalitäten, denn die Grenzen Deutschlands existieren nicht mehr, wir leben in Europa, alles andere, wie Nationalismus, ist für mich kleingeistiges Denken) in unser Gesellschaft haben sollte, aber genau diese Punkte fehlen halt einer gewissen Bevölkerungsschicht. Vielleicht haben ihre Eltern daran Schuld, vielleicht ist es auch der Freundeskreis oder schlicht und einfach nur Pubertät. Es wird Gründe dafür geben, eines ist aber Fakt: Jeder normaldenkende Mensch kann und muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er sich verhält und anderen gegenüber auftritt und er muss mit den Konsequenzen seines Handeln rechnen und viele dieser Leute haben sich dies eben selbst ausgesucht, weil sie vermutlich unzufrieden mit der bestehenden Gesellschaft sind.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

Lazia schrieb:


> /signed



Ich schau mal in meine Kristallkugel:

"Der Intelligezquotzient liegt auf der Höhe einer kniehenden Ameise... er hatte in den letzten Monaten seine erste Zuckertüte bekommen!"

Ich glaube ich habe eine funktionierende Kugel gekauft!? Garantie ist noch drauf!


----------



## Haywire (29. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den gut getroffenen Artikel!

Auch ich kann Dir nur zustimmen.

Leider ist es auch mittlerweile auf RP-Servern so... 
Schade eigentlich so geht viel von der Atmosphäre flöten.

Manchmal fragt man sich dann auch was mit den so genannten Regeln auf sich hat - besonders bezüglich RP und Handelschannel.

Glücklicherweise gibt es jetzt neue Onlinespiele, vielleicht bleibt WOW dann irgendwann für all die, die diese Welt auch mit Leben füllen.


----------



## Vaneera (29. Oktober 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass sich in unserer Gesellschaft dissoziales und infantiles Verhalten inzwischen in fast allen Altersgruppen findet:
/signed

Und doch, man kann etwas machen: Account kündigen. Eine Community, die dermaßen unterirdisch ist, habe ich in noch keinem anderen Game (außer GuildWars) angetroffen.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Oktober 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Am besten man fängt immer bei sich selbst an, keiner von uns ist ohne Tadel.
> 
> Mfg Mumba
> 
> ...




witzig das sich in eine Diskussionsrunde über das teilweise fehlende oder schlechte Sozialverhalten auch der eine oder andere hineinverirrt über den eigentlich gerade geschimpft wird, sich selbiger dann in die Mitte stellt, sagt : "hallo ich bin Mumba, ein Flamer der glaubt WoW hat nur als Ziel den Raiderfolg", und dann noch so von sich überzeugt ist zu glauben das er im Recht und einer von den Guten ist *lacht*

und als Hardcorraider, der auch noch 2-3 inis am tag geht UND viel PvP spielt öhm kannst du eigentlich rein vom Zeitaufwand her den du dafür benötigst nur noch in die Kategorie von Mensch fallen die du selbst unter PPSS als zweites aufzählst ... nämlich ein RL-Versager .... also entweder spielst du weniger als du hier aufzählst oder du verbringst pro Tag 8-10 Stunden ca. vorm PC


----------



## S.A. (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

naja... da muss ich ja mal ne Lanze brechen für die buffed/WoW Comnunety...

Hier gibt es schon den ein oder abderen der sich da seine Gedanken macht, allgemein kann man sagen, dass man immer wieder auf leute trifft, mit denen man sich gut unterhalten kann


----------



## Snuggels78 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

klar gibt es bei ca. 10 Mio. WoW Spielern auch nervige Typen, bleibt halt nicht aus.

Aber wie im Echten Leben, (sofern noch vorhanden^^) kann man sich seine Freunde selber aussuchen, in Form von Gilden etc. ;-)

Also, dumme Typen ignorieren und gut is;-)


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Das is ja Zeugenjehovastyle (die übrigens grad bei mir geklingelt haben) - Du ziehst Dir aus nem langen Post nen Stück heraus und bewertest das. 
Aber das hast du völlig falsch verstanden!

@ Silmarilli


----------



## Tante V (29. Oktober 2008)

erstmal:

das war ein sehr unterhaltsamer beitrag und ich habe selten so viel spaß beim lesen gehabt. Ich stimme dir in fast allen punkten zu. Manche der angesprochenen Situationen sind auffassungssache über andere kann sich jeder normaldenkende aufregen.

meine lösung:

alle verhaltensauffälligen Pesonen sollten von den GM`s mit einem scharlachroten A ( ihr erkennt die anspielung? ) gekennzeichnet werden, damit jeder der diese personen in eine gruppe aufnimmt gleich weis mit welchem Schlag von menschen er es zu tun hat. 

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante V


----------



## Anduris (29. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt gut geschrieben, hast dir bestimmt viel Mühe gegeben dabei! Respekt! 
Recht hast du auch mehr als genug, diese Assisprache gehört nicht in WoW sondern ins Ghetto und kotzt so richtig an!


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

Unglaublich wie sich gerade hier immer wieder mit dieser so genannaten "Getto - Sprache " untereinander angefeindet wird

is scho bezeichnend, was soll man dazu sagen - denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Chalasita (29. Oktober 2008)

Gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung für dein Problem. 
Ü20 Gilde suchen und der Zauber mit den Kindern ist vorbei.
Damit kannst du endlich wieder WOW und seine Inhalte genießen.


----------



## Laaron (29. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem gibts schon urlang auf Blackrock, ich mein kenns ja garnicht anders.

Nur imom. haben die gehrin jonglierer großen zuwachs bekommen was einem so tierisch aufn magen schlägt wenn man z.B. in einer grp. ist und dann kommt:" Öh boons ich habe Illidan schon allein getryt und was zieht ihr hier ab?"

Und dann schon die Faust an der Tastatur auslässt was der Member da verbockt.


Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Aber immer alles auf die Kiddies zu schieben is auch nicht in Ordnung.

Die Wurzel liegt bei den "Erwachsenen" die sich wie Kiddies verhalten. Das die Kiddies das nachahmen, liegt nur daran, das Sie ja noch Kinder sind.


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

is jetzt trastisch formuliert, ich nehm das zurück, was ich damit sagen will : es gibt 12 Jährige kiddies und es gibt 30+ kiddis ^^


----------



## nixahnung (29. Oktober 2008)

Also dieser Thread ist mehr als unterhaltsam (besonders am Mittwoch).
Ich gebe dem TE und vielen, vielen anderen 100% recht.

Aber mal ehrlich:
glaubt ihr wirklich, das die genannten Leute diesen Thread verfolgen?
Das würde nämlich heißen sie müssten lesen und sich über das gelesene gedanken machen!
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Besagte Leute findet ihr eher in der buffed-quest-datenbank, die dann bei einer z.B. lvl34 Quest einen Kommentar einfügen wie:

ihr noOBz^^
die qest hab ihc voll iesy mit mein lvl21 schûrke solo gekloppt
null anung ir boonz
loool

Also nicht verzweifeln. Ändern kann man´s wohl nicht und wenn mir das Spiel an sich nicht so "verdammt viel Spaß" machen würde, würd´ ich es halt sein lassen!


----------



## Thrainan (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe eine eigene Gilde, allein das sorgt schon dafür das ich von einer "tollen" Community umgeben bin. Unpassende Leute kommen einfach nicht rein. Den Rest kann man ja getrost ignorieren. Den Handelschannel oder den Allgemeinen blende ich auch öfter einfach mal aus, das trägt auch zu erhöter Stimmung bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier und da konnte man auch schonmal jemand zu besseren benehmen erziehen, was ja auch ein schönes Erlebniss ist.


----------



## Helmod (29. Oktober 2008)

hi leute


für mich ist die wow-community ein abziehbild unserer heutigen gesellschaft, soziales verhalten wozu, wenn man doch am besten voran kommt wenn man laut und aggressiv vorgeht, strafen gibts doch sowiso (fast) keine für so ein benehmen. bei manchen randomgruppen fühl ich mich wie in der dortmunder ubahn, ich bin froh wenn ich wieder raus bin. ständig will einer den größten haben und manche ausdrücke hör selber ich als 31jähriger zum erstenmal. respekt und lässigkeit die ja von euren mtv-helden propagiert werden, sowas erfahre ich von den unter 18jährigen eher selten.deutsche sprache is was schönes aber auch manchmal ein rares gut in solchen gruppen. natürlich gibt es auch noch die hilfsbereiten und höflichen mitglieder eurer generation aber das sind wahrscheinlich die die auf dem pausenhof verkloppt werden und schon schiss vor dem nächsten tag mit euch späteren amtgängern haben. meine genugtuung is die das sich das blatt später wendet und das geht schon mit anfang 20 los. 

mfg


----------



## JohnnyD (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe das ganz genauso wie der TE.
Hätte ich keine Gilde würde ich wohl schon länger nicht mehr WoW spielen.
Random habe ich schon lange aufgehört, dafür ist mir die Zeit einfach zu schade.


----------



## Kinjari (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
und DANKE mausepaul!
Du sprichst meine Gedanken aus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich freue mich das ich wohl nicht die einzige bin, die das gelinde gesagt, stört.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber eine Lösung des Problems kann ich auch nicht anbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur den Rat diese Leute, wenn möglich, zu ignorieren
MfG


----------



## Tante V (29. Oktober 2008)

es gibt da einen ganz einfachen grundsatz. wenn sich alle an den halten würde wäre das Leben viel leichter. Er lautet:

"Was du nicht willst das man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu."


----------



## Flaviia (29. Oktober 2008)

Ohoh^^  Jeder kennt doch das Problem eigentlich, oder? Entweder ist es die "Sprache" oder das "Verhalten" in Gruppen etc.

("Gogogogo" z. B. wenn man Mana auffüllt und solche Schwachheiten oder der Tank, der keine Zeichen macht sondern nur "schreit" Attacke und losrennt...) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: IN der Situation ärgert man sich...hinterher lacht man und geht mit denen in keine Ini mehr (ich jedenfalls nicht)

Es ändert sich nichts dadurch und ich finde schon, daß man erkennt, ob da jemand am PC sitzt der 12 ist oder 30...Den meisten 12 jährigen kann man noch etwas erklären (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel^^) aber mancher der einige 70er hat (wo ich mich manchmal frag: wie hat der das geschafft?) denkt im Alter von 30 + die anderen sind alle Looser und Noobs...


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

> Drastisch", sorry für meine Liebe zur Rechtschreibung, ist nicht als persönlicher Angriff gedacht, dem Inhalt deiner Antwort stimme ich zu



Naja , gerade bei Beiträgen im Forum, achte ich nicht immer auf die korrekte Schreibweise und selbst wenn ich es würde ... nene ,deutsch hab ich ganz gern ma geschwäntzt aber hast scho recht..."trastisch" und "drastisch " ...autsch, is scho herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maslot (29. Oktober 2008)

wie ist es doch...
wer etwas will der bekommt es meist auch. das mit dem alter wird nie klappen, so ist es auch mit den regeln.
ich will hier keinen falls aus der reihe tanzen od andere themen ansprechen aber ein kleiner vergleich:
ein jugendlicher will alk, kommt er an der kasse net vorbei, hat er einen bruder freund oder klaut und kommt doch ran.
das wird nie funktionieren. ich bin aus dem alter raus, trotzdem das ist ein problem das nie enden wird.
isst so.
dennoch wie schon gesagt gibts leute die sind erst 10-12 und haben mehr hirn als ne ganze gruppe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Oktober 2008)

dafür is die friendlist bzw gilde da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



inzwischen is auf tirion wieder ruhe, mal sehn was kommt, wenn weihnachten wieder die werbespots laufen


----------



## Edanos (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das es an der Entwicklung von WoW liegt. PreBC waren die meisten Leute immer sehr nett und hatten respekt vor anderen. Heutzutage ist das eigentlich fast garnichtmehr so und ich denke das dies nur so ist weil WoW es mittlerweile jedem Spieler möglich macht, epic Sachen zu tragen und überall hinzukommen. Wenn dies nicht alles so ins Casual-Gaming geändert worden wäre, hätten wahrscheinlich die meisten dieser "Idioten" keinen aktiven WoW-Account mehr. 
Solche Spieler nehmen sich halt einfach zu viel aus ihrem s2-Equip oder Heroic-Equip heraus und denken das sie sich nun wie "Deppen" verhalten dürfen.

Naja, dass ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Oktober 2008)

(nein es gibt keine fullquote)
/sign


----------



## mumba (29. Oktober 2008)

Als Spießbürger oder Spießer bezeichnet man abwertend eine Person, die sich durch geistige Unbeweglichkeit, ausgeprägte Konformität mit gesellschaftlichen Normen, Abneigung gegen Veränderungen der gewohnten Lebensumgebung, Konformismus und starkem Bedürfnis nach sozialer Sicherheit auszeichnet.

Quelle: Wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Well! (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die Deutsche Sprache verkrüppelt in WoW ziemlich. Aber ich muss sagen, manchmal bin ich nicht besser... Es ist meist leichter, in kürzeln zu schreiben, allerdings baruhct amn nihct sowsa... Das ist Affig und der jenige sollte lieber noch einmal in die Schule gehn, oder sich die 3mm Dicke Hornbrille aufsetzen, damit der das A vom M unterscheiden kann...
In diesem Sinne,
mfg und fröhlichen Server Down noch...


----------



## -Therion- (29. Oktober 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> Ja, die Deutsche Sprache verkrüppelt in WoW ziemlich. Aber ich muss sagen, manchmal bin ich nicht besser... Es ist meist leichter, in kürzeln zu schreiben, allerdings baruhct amn nihct sowsa... Das ist Affig und der jenige sollte lieber noch einmal in die Schule gehn, oder sich die 3mm Dicke Hornbrille aufsetzen, damit der das A vom M unterscheiden kann...
> In diesem Sinne,
> mfg und fröhlichen Server Down noch...



Sprache verkümmert nicht, sie entwickelt sich einfach weiter. Das hat sie schon tausende von Jahren gemacht und auch ihr werdet es nicht stoppen können.


----------



## Bonsai112 (29. Oktober 2008)

ja was soll man machen, ich handhabe es jetzt bei WoW wie im RL: 
Mit Leuten, die sich Assi verhalten und/oder nichts anderes als beleidigen können, beachte ich nicht weiter und halte mich von diesen fern, mit solchen Leuten möcht ich nichts zu tun haben
Da mach ich lieber mit langjährigen Freunden halt nur im kleinen Kreise Partytour am Wochenende etc...

Genauso mach ich es auch bei WoW, ich freue mich auf die Raids die 3 Mal pro Woche mit meiner Gilde stattfinden, aus den randomruns halte mich seit längerer Zeit raus, weil ich teilweise schon sowas von nervenaufreibende Besuche in den Instanzen hatte, dass ich iwann nur noch gefrustet Alt+F4 als Notstopp gedrückt hab(hab mir also quasi den Spielspaß durch meine Mitspieler versauen lassen :/ ). Ab und an geh ich halt mit, um Leuten aus der Gilde helfen, aber random hab ich es iwann einfach aufgegeben.
Eigentlich schade, gerade weil bei WoW das Gruppenspiel am meisten Spaß macht


----------



## Tomminocka (29. Oktober 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Erklärs mir doch, Herr Deutschliebhaber.



Konstruktive Kritik ist nicht so dein Ding, was? Hat was mit langen Helebarden(auch Spieße genannt) und einer Bürgermiliz zu tun, den Rest kannst du dir googlen, weil dies nicht das Thema dieses Threads war.

Wir können uns auch gern in einer anderen Sprache unterhalten, wenn du magst. Besinne dich einfach auf das Thema, geb eine konstruktive Kritik ab und gut ist.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

hehe gestern 400g ins handelfenster und 10 min afk,er bittet per post zu schicken , ich schick ihm eine lange lektuere/vortrag wie man sich in wow benimmt


----------



## auf-die-nuss (29. Oktober 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Niemand möchte dies Leute erziehen oder Eltern spielen. Wir befinden uns in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich jeder, wohl oder übel auf seine eigene Art und Weise, integrieren muss oder sollte.
> 
> Respekt und Kritikfähigkeit sind soziale Aspekte, die jeder Bürger(ich mache keinen Unterschied zwischen Deutschen oder anderen Nationalitäten, denn die Grenzen Deutschlands existieren nicht mehr, wir leben in Europa, alles andere, wie Nationalismus, ist für mich kleingeistiges Denken) in unser Gesellschaft haben sollte, aber genau diese Punkte fehlen halt einer gewissen Bevölkerungsschicht. Vielleicht haben ihre Eltern daran Schuld, vielleicht ist es auch der Freundeskreis oder schlicht und einfach nur Pubertät. Es wird Gründe dafür geben, eines ist aber Fakt: Jeder normaldenkende Mensch kann und muss für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er sich verhält und anderen gegenüber auftritt und er muss mit den Konsequenzen seines Handeln rechnen und viele dieser Leute haben sich dies eben selbst ausgesucht, weil sie vermutlich unzufrieden mit der bestehenden Gesellschaft sind.



Habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.Das mit meinem Nachbar habe ich nur als Beispiel genommen und hat in keinster Weise mit Nationalistischem denken zu tun.
Pubertät und Freundeskreis kann denke ich auch nicht der Grund sein das die Jugendlichen heutzutage sehr agressiv und launisch sind.
Ich weis ja nicht was sich auf anderen Realm´s abspielt.Ich selber spiele auf Tirion und dort ist das schlechte Verhalten der Menschen schon extrem auffällig.
Mit Wörtern wie ´Ej alder´ oder ´kacknoob´ kann ich nichts anfangen das es damals in meiner Jungend solche Wörter nicht gab.
Aber alles ändert sich,so auch der Sprachgebrauch.

Als Schlussatz möchte ich noch sagen : Es ist nicht der richtige Weg Eltern für das schlechte Verhalten ihrer Kinder verantwortlich zu machen und genauso ist es nicht richtig die Jugendlichen von heute als Internetfreaks zu bezeichnen die alles andere in ihrem Leben vernachlässigen.

Sagen wir einfach die Marsmännchen sind Schuld an allem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (29. Oktober 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik ist nicht so dein Ding, was? Hat was mit langen Helebarden(auch Spieße genannt) und einer Bürgermiliz zu tun, den Rest kannst du dir googlen, weil dies nicht das Thema dieses Threads war.
> 
> Wir können uns auch gern in einer anderen Sprache unterhalten, wenn du magst. Besinne dich einfach auf das Thema, geb eine konstruktive Kritik ab und gut ist.



Hab ich nach der Herkunft des Wortes gefragt?
Du hast mich gefragt was es bedeutet, jemand anderes hat es mittlerweile schon erklärt.


----------



## Deepender (29. Oktober 2008)

wenn dir die sprache aufn ack geht setz die leute auf ig und gut is, dafür brauch man keinen treath, wenn mir wer aufn sack geht alter setze ich den auch auf ignore, ja und ich schreibe den ganzen heiligen tag " alter/digga" und es is schon ein insider bei uns auf dem server wo ich damit angefangen habe......

 es zwingt dich keiner das spiel zu spielen, geschweige den chat auf zu haben, wenn mich einer so anmacht mit " Ey buff mal" ist das der einzigste der keinen buff bekommen, und dan wird auch mal netter angefragt sonst läuft der in der ganzen grp ohne buffs herum!

und wenn es schlimmer wird, /ignore <Name>

also ich habe damit keine probleme


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

also erst einmal ein Riesen Lob an dich, der Text ist echt Klasse geschrieben. Leider muss ich dir sagen das du gegen diese "Personengruppe" nichts tuen kannst.

Es ist nunmal so, das WoW ein Spiel ist, was überwiegend unter 18 jährige spielen. Das dort dann das niveau entsprechend abnimmt, ist leider auch Tatsache.

Und,das schlimmste ist, es wird nicht besser werden! Es werden immer mehr Neuanfänger kommen, die dann wieder zu 80% aus "Ey lol alda l2p du nap, ich hab deine mudda " usw... besteht.

Andere Frage: Auf welcher Fraktionsseite spielst du?

Ich habe selbst mitgekriegt, das sich das scheinbare durchschnittsalter auf Seiten der Allianz um einiges niedriger befindet, als auf Seiten der Horde...


Lg

Pity


----------



## -Therion- (29. Oktober 2008)

/stimme dem Deepender zu

Man kann sich zu einem bestimmten Teil die Leute aussuchen mit denen man Umgang wünscht. Wenns nicht passt gibts bestimmt auf nem RP-Realm eine Gilde die sich "Wächter der deutschen Sprache" nennt und sich auf Leute wie dich spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. Oktober 2008)

nun, was randoms anbelangt, so finde ich es eigentlich amüsant, wenn jemand alle Netherstoffe für sich beansprucht, oder schon vor der ini das loot beansprucht.
"da wird das fleisch verteilt, obwohl das mamut noch nicht erlegt ist"  hatte ich als Makro.

später übernahm ich dann die leitung einer gilde und versuchte stets mit membern loszuziehen.
auch hier kam es zu derartigen vorfällen. diese member wurden per sofort aus der gilde entlassen, da sie den begriff des rollen- und gildenspiels einfach nicht verstanden.

wir waren dann wieder auf randoms angewiesen um die gruppen voll zu kriegen, und nun was positives:

einige randoms verstanden das prinzip und wechselten zu uns, oder traten uns (sofern gildenlos) bei.
fortan war in der gilde die itemgeilheit abgeschafft, denn entweder hatte man bedarf, oder aber der verzauberer nahm es ums zu entzaubern. wovon neue verzauberungen gemacht wurden.

später dann, mit lvl 70 keimte in mir der wunsch zum raiden, und so fragte ich die übrigen 70er "meiner" gilde, ob sie sich nicht mit mir einer raidgilde anschließen wollten. 
da wir den raidleiter/gildenleiter aus früheren zeiten kannten (er war member bei uns) und von seinen guten eigenschaften wussten wechselten wir rasch.

die raids waren klasse, alles wurde vorher genau erörtert, im ts, im gildenchannel... auch die sog. fachsprache wurde uns nähergebracht.
es gab keine worte von wegen "was für crap hast du?", "noob" oder ähnliches... denn um für nordend fit zu sein raiden wir schließlich, um allen membern ein gutes equip zu verpassen.

eines tages wurde der raidleiter vertreten, wir also auf nach Kara, für mich und zwei andere war es das erste mal... raidleiter(vertretung) hatte wohl ein schlechten tag, und es gab im ts verbale entgleisungen...

der stellvertretende raidleiter musste am nächsten tage seine sachen packen und die gilde verlassen.

wir sind nun fast 80 leute, unser ruf spricht sich rum, da wir gelegentlich auch randoms mitnehmen und sie mit dem gleichen respekt behandeln, wie sie mit uns umgehen, und schließlich ist ein guter gildenruf sehr viel wert.
denn: man ist immer auf randoms angewiesen, sei es, dass ein heiler fehlt, oder tank... oder oder oder... und selbst wenn wir mal als randoms in anderen gruppen mitgehen, dann folgt uns der ruf der ganzen gilde. das letzte was wir hören wollen: "ey, du bist doch bei Sterbliche Legenden. ihr seid Idioten, dich nehmen wir nicht mit"
also ist es unser größtes bemühen, freundlich und sachlich, aber bestimmt zu bleiben, denn nur so können wir wirklich spaß am spiel haben und frust vermeiden.


----------



## bruderelfe (29. Oktober 2008)

Najut, ich zocke noch nicht lange wow!
Aber was ich manchmal mitbekomme ist schon hammer, Nur wenn du gewisse abkürzungen nicht kennst, wirste als noob niedergemacht! Und abends den handelschat lesen, Da wird dir schelcht, wie sich alle da anmachen, Das ist schon nimmer normal!
Aber wiegesagt habe eine nette gruppe gefunden, z.b für kara, wo auch anfängern(noobs?) wie mir noch chancen gegeben werden! weil bin nun mal neu spieler ist mein erstes spiel dieser art!
Und denn besten spruch fand ich wenn ich z.b mal hilfe bei q,s brauchte bevor ich lev 70 ereicht habe frage doch die gilde, tja wird schwer gehen wenn deine gilde noch keine hohen spieler hat, bzw kaum on sind dann der spruch, dann wechsel die gilde!
Worauf ich raus will es gibt leider immer mehr, die meinen sie sein was besseres!

lg


----------



## Deepender (29. Oktober 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Aber was ich manchmal mitbekomme ist schon hammer, Nur wenn du gewisse abkürzungen nicht kennst, wirste als noob niedergemacht!
> 
> lg


ja das stimmt da muss ich dir recht geben, is bei uns im sng nicht anders, wurde mal nen privater channel damals aufgemacht nach dem der richtige sng rausgenommen wurde, und der is sehr sehr aktiv bei uns der chan, ja da planken die sich auch alle so an ^^


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

> Konstruktive Kritik ist nicht so dein Ding, was? Hat was mit langen Helebarden(auch Spieße genannt) und einer Bürgermiliz zu tun, den Rest kannst du dir googlen, weil dies nicht das Thema dieses Threads war.



Wie ich bereits geschrieben hab (aber ist solustig da wiederhol ich mich gerne) :

Interessant zu sehen wie das, was hier angebrangert wird im nächsten Atemzug praktizirt wird


----------



## Tomminocka (29. Oktober 2008)

auf-die-nuss schrieb:


> Habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt.Das mit meinem Nachbar habe ich nur als Beispiel genommen und hat in keinster Weise mit Nationalistischem denken zu tun.



Hab ich auch nicht  so rausgelesen. Ich wollte dir nicht suggerieren, dass ich dich für einen Nationalisten halte.

Grüße


----------



## bruderelfe (29. Oktober 2008)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> nun, was randoms anbelangt, so finde ich es eigentlich amüsant, wenn jemand alle Netherstoffe für sich beansprucht, oder schon vor der ini das loot beansprucht.
> "da wird das fleisch verteilt, obwohl das mamut noch nicht erlegt ist"  hatte ich als Makro.
> 
> später übernahm ich dann die leitung einer gilde und versuchte stets mit membern loszuziehen.
> ...



So eine gruppe habe ich jetzt auch gefunden, Die mich kara mitnahm am we, obwohl ich lev 69 war, und war net der einzige, und die alles haargenau im ts erklärten! und auch auf nachfragen net böse waren im gegenteil! aber diese gruppen sind zu selten! leider, Aber ich lobe solche gruppen nur so lernen wir neuen auch etwas, und können es später weitergeben!


----------



## migraene (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ein paar möglichkeiten den Kontakt zu solchen Mitmenschen zu minimieren: ALLE öffentlichen Chats verlassen(ok auf´m BG sollte er schon anbleiben,auch wenn´s da manchmal besonders schlimm ist), und in Ini´s nicht mehr mit Randoms gehen,wenn Du glück hast findest du auf deinem Server auch noch ne Gilde mit halbwegs normalen Menschen und schon ist der Spielspaß wieder hergestellt. 

Bekam neulich eine äußerst höfliche Anfrage von einem kleinen Jäger, der neu im Spiel war und ein paar Fragen geklärt haben wollte,das ganze entwickelte sich so nett das man sich gleich gegenseitig auf die Friendlist gepackt hat.(schade das solche Erlebnisse die Ausnahme sind und erwähnenswert sind,das zeigt ja wohl deutlich das wow niveaumäßig schon ziemlich weit unten angekommen ist..)


----------



## Devin007 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich jetzt noch nie so erlebt, ich spiele WoW seit 1 1/2 Jahren und vielleicht einmal oder so. Gold betteln gibts zwar, aber in angemessenen Beträgen (1g max) und wenn ich nein sag, dann lassen sie mich meinstens auch in Ruhe.


----------



## bruderelfe (29. Oktober 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar möglichkeiten den Kontakt zu solchen Mitmenschen zu minimieren: ALLE öffentlichen Chats verlassen(ok auf´m BG sollte er schon anbleiben,auch wenn´s da manchmal besonders schlimm ist), und in Ini´s nicht mehr mit Randoms gehen,wenn Du glück hast findest du auf deinem Server auch noch ne Gilde mit halbwegs normalen Menschen und schon ist der Spielspaß wieder hergestellt.
> 
> Bekam neulich eine äußerst höfliche Anfrage von einem kleinen Jäger, der neu im Spiel war und ein paar Fragen geklärt haben wollte,das ganze entwickelte sich so nett das man sich gleich gegenseitig auf die Friendlist gepackt hat.(schade das solche Erlebnisse die Ausnahme sind und erwähnenswert sind,das zeigt ja wohl deutlich das wow niveaumäßig schon ziemlich weit unten angekommen ist..)


Also dacht auf yesera seis schon schlimm, aber andere server schein net besser zu sein -.-
Aber ich habe auch einige nette kennengelernt, aber es bleibt die ausnahme!
Meine ignoliste ist auch schon mega voll!
Am besten ist, Du gehst dailys machen, Bekommste ne private nachricht ey man, Komm mir helfen in der miene, Will gezogen werden!
Ich nein geht nicht mache dailys mit jemanden, Der mir egal, Sowas muss auch nicht sein od?


----------



## nixahnung (29. Oktober 2008)

Edanos schrieb:


> Ich denke das es an der Entwicklung von WoW liegt. PreBC waren die meisten Leute immer sehr nett und hatten respekt vor anderen. Heutzutage ist das eigentlich fast garnichtmehr so und ich denke das dies nur so ist weil WoW es mittlerweile jedem Spieler möglich macht, epic Sachen zu tragen und überall hinzukommen. Wenn dies nicht alles so ins Casual-Gaming geändert worden wäre, hätten wahrscheinlich die meisten dieser "Idioten" keinen aktiven WoW-Account mehr.
> Solche Spieler nehmen sich halt einfach zu viel aus ihrem s2-Equip oder Heroic-Equip heraus und denken das sie sich nun wie "Deppen" verhalten dürfen.
> 
> Naja, dass ist meine Meinung.




Stimme ich zu!
ABER:
Blizzard ist und bleibt nun mal eine Firma und eine Firma ist dazu da Gewinn zu machen, nicht ein paar Leuten zu gefallen!
Der Weg, den Blizzard eingschlägt/eingeschlagen hat ist für eine Firma völlig richtig!!!
Was kümmerts mich als Chef, wenn ich ein paar tausend RP´ler verliere, wenn mein Konto dank 100.000´er neuer "Dumpfbacken" voller wird!?!?!

So wie das Gros der Spieler gerne"Full Epic" sein möchte, so möchte Blizzard natürlich auch die nächsten Jahre "Full-Kasse"!
Warum glaubt ihr wohl kommen solche mit Stolz geschwellter Brust Meldungen wie "11Millionen-Spieler Marke erreicht"???

Für manche ist es ein Spiel, für einige ihr Geschäft und für ein paar bemitleidenswerte der RL-Ersatz!!!

Nehmt´s halt so hin.


----------



## Latharíl (29. Oktober 2008)

/sign


also, wenn ich manchmal mit randomgruppen unterwegs bin, würde ich gerne dem ein oder anderen einen duden in die hand drücken. oder einen deutschkurs spendieren. 

gestern begab sich folgendes:
mein gildenmeister, gestern mit seiner holypriesterin online, wurde mit den worten "ey alda, haste kara und za schon gelegt? mitgemacht? alda, hast du scheiß equip, alda dich nehmn wa nicht mit" abgefertigt, als er anbot bei za zu heilen, weil ein heiler gesucht wurde.
seine worte im gildenchat möchte ich nicht wieder geben, da sie sogar eine eingefleischte fluchende hexe wie mich schockierten.

was mir vor zwei wochen passierte:
ich bot an mit meinem lowlevelpala rf zu tanken...in der gruppe waren ein shadowrpriest, ein mage,  ein zweiter shadowpriest und ein dotlock. den dotlock und den zweiten priester kannte ich, also erklärte ich mich gerne bereit zu helfen.
gesagt getan. ich mit level 20 rannte also vorraus, setze meine siegel ein, benutzte weihe, so dass die ganze ini von meiner lichtshow beeindruckt gewesen sein sollte, und sorgte dafür, dass wir vor dem ersten boss, diesem dämon standen.
dort durfte ich mir dann von dem magier anhören "ey, was bistn du für n pala, du kannst net mal die aggro halten", da der boss zuerst auf ihn rannte...was eventuell daran liegen könnte, ich nicht mal dazu kam eines meiner siegel und richturteile auf den guten wirken zu lassen. der erste schlag gehörte dem mage. 
schön an dieser stelle waren dann die priester, die partou nicht heilten, der hexer, der auch einfach draufging und ich..die heilte und versuchte den stoffis zu helfen.
aber irgendwie ging das nicht so wirklich ^^ was für eine überraschung..vor allem als dann noch captain blaue wolke- auf aggressiv gestellt- die nächste mobgruppe pullte ^^
ein grnadioser whipe war die folge und ein gruppenkick meinerseits...
inkl. geflame meines palas seitens des magiers und eines priesters


----------



## Taishan (29. Oktober 2008)

lol !! Kinners !! seit lieb zueinander oder wollt ihr dem klische(klische?) entsprechen das wir hier die ganze Zeit Diskutiern... ich gkaube nicht....


----------



## Aishe (29. Oktober 2008)

Oh Mausepaul – ich lese immer wieder gern Deine Worte und mir geht das Herz auf, ob Deiner wohlfeilen und trefflich gearbeiteten Sätze. 
Ja – ich hab Spass beim Lesen.
Wobei mir im gleichen Moment Tränen des Mitgefühls sowie der Erinnerung an eigene Erlebnisse in die Augen steigen *abtupf*.

Falsche Erwartungen, falsche Selbsteinschätzung, eine gehörige Portion Egoismus, Zeitdruck und eine unsichere Beherrschung des Zehnfingersystems auf der Tastatur sind nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung unsere Feinde, gegen die zu kämpfen wir zum Scheitern verurteilt sind.

Zum Trost lass Dir – lieber Mausepaul – sagen: sie sind da draußen; 

die Exoten – jeglichen Alters - die Freude an gepflegter Schrift und freundlichem Miteinander in sich tragen, die dafür streiten und sich auch dafür einsetzen und die – wie schimmernde Glühwürmchen – aufleuchten, jedoch bei ungünstigen Winden gut getarnt in aller Herren und Frauen Länder entfleuchen.

*schmunzel*


----------



## Tornok (29. Oktober 2008)

Aishe schrieb:


> Oh Mausepaul – ich lese immer wieder gern Deine Worte und mir geht das Herz auf, ob Deiner wohlfeilen und trefflich gearbeiteten Sätze.
> Ja – ich hab Spass beim Lesen.
> Wobei mir im gleichen Moment Tränen des Mitgefühls sowie der Erinnerung an eigene Erlebnisse in die Augen steigen *abtupf*.
> 
> ...



sowas geht runter wie Öl.......schön geschrieben =)


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (29. Oktober 2008)

Haywire schrieb:


> Danke für den gut getroffenen Artikel!
> 
> 
> Leider ist es auch mittlerweile auf RP-Servern so...
> ...




Vergiss nicht das der Begriff RP sehr allgemein ist (Ja trotz Regeln, aber die bringen nichts wenn man sie nicht lesen kann oder die Bedeutung der Wörter nicht kennt, bzw davon ausgeht auf einem Rollenspiel-Server bewegt man sich auf der Seite liegend fort ). 

Manch geistreiches Wesen würde sich wohl folgendes unter Rollenspiel vorstellen:

" eY alda, bin isch der krasse, chikasownende OberR0xxxOoR Gnomendealer von Donnerfels, ich vercheck auch nur 1a Ware, also keine gestreckten Gnome, weil bin ich ja der famous  Mc dAnJer-Gangsta-Taure-PewPew der wo war ewig im gefährlichenKnast ( 2 Tage offener Vollzug am Strand der Echoinseln, bei Rot über die Ampel geritten ), also pass auf was du sagst, sonst 1hitte ich dei Mudda Kackb00n ."


In diesem Sinne


----------



## osarius (29. Oktober 2008)

Grüsse, meine Leidensgenossen!

Ich hab hier einiges nur überflogen, viele Seiten übersprungen, aber im Grunde genommen sehen wir das doch alle gleich:
WoW ist die Basis, die durch soziales Verhalten Leben erhält!

Aus diesem Grund ist auf dem einen Realm das "WoW-Leben" schön, auf einem Anderen bescheiden, da die Community entsprechend ist.

Dem Thread-Ersteller kann ich aber nur voll und ganz zustimmen:
WoW verroht, Egoismus ist an der Tagesordnung und die deutsche Sprache nimmt manchmal Ausmaße an, dass man glaubt, man sei im Ausland und spräche mit einem Einheimischen, der mal einen Deutsch-Kurs besucht hat (wobei ich bei diesen Menschen tolerant und geduldig bin).

Um dieses Problem zu ergründen, muss man nicht bei WoW anfangen zu suchen, sondern in den Kinderstuben der jeweiligen Spieler:
Die frühereren und heutigen Schlüsselkinder sind des Pudels Kern!
Diese Menschen haben in der Erziehung nicht gelernt, wie man sich unter seines Gleichen verhält und was soziale Kompetenz ist. Gemäß den Motto:
Dumm geboren, nichts dazu gelernt und die Hälfte wieder vergessen!
bzw.
Was Hänschen nicht gelernt, lernt der Hans nimmer mehr!

Dieses Verhalten ist nicht direkt altersabhängig! Es macht sich unter den jüngeren Spielern eher bemerkbar, da diese nunmal eine grosse Masse bilden und man behält eine Quäkstimme im Teamspeak eher in Erinnerung, als eine Stimme vorgeschritteren Alters.

Allerdings kann ich auch zu keinem Wundermittel raten, da ich mich selbst in der Opferrolle befinde und nichts gegen diese "Aggressoren" vorzuweisen habe (ich hab im Waffenschrank nachgesehen, nichts Wirksames dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Diese Leute zu ignorieren bringt es irgendwie auch nicht, da es denen einfach egal ist! Strafe ist eher, dass man diese Leute einfach nicht mehr mitnimmt, so dass sie nicht mehr an die Objekte der Begierde herankommen. Das würde sie zwingen, umzudenken, falls sie dazu in der Lage sind! ^^

In diesem Sinne...
... straft sie ab durch Abweisung, aus Gruppe kicken und macht sie zu Aussetzigen. Ein anderes Mittel gibt es wohl nicht!

Viele Grüsse!

Guenni (Khaz'goroth)

P.S.: Ich mag meine Gilde! Alles intelligente, korrekte und liebenswerte Mitmenschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (29. Oktober 2008)

osarius schrieb:


> ... straft sie ab durch Abweisung, aus Gruppe kicken und macht sie zu Aussetzigen. Ein anderes Mittel gibt es wohl nicht!



Das wird leider nicht klappen. Früher oder später finden sie einen anderen Raid bzw Instanz Gruppe, wo vielleicht ihresgleichen vertreten sind. Das sie für ein Spiel  
ihren achso coolen "Slang" verlernen, da würde ich nicht drauf wetten... Lauf mal durch deine nächst größere Stadt und lausch mal den Gesprächen. Dort wirst du nichts anderes Feststellen... Dazu kommt, das sich ja schon 12 jährige bis ins Koma besaufen... Was ist das nur für eine Welt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brissn (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed
Wenn du drüber nachdenkst den Server zu wechseln dann komm zu Nozdormu 
Dort scheint es im Vergleich zu deinem Server ja noch nrmal Leute zu geben ^^
Da kommen die sachen die du angesprochen hast selten bis überhaupt nich vor Jedenfalls ist es mir noch nicht passiert


----------



## Holgiranemsi (29. Oktober 2008)

/signed

aber sowas von !


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dem TE in allen Punkten zu und bin auch ratlos was das angeht.
Allerdings möchte ich darauf hinweisen das längst nicht alle dieser Asozialen spieler unter 18 Jährige sind und das man seine vorurteile gegenüber Spielern dieser Altersgruppe doch lieber mal 2mal überdenken sollte bevor man verallgemeinert. Ich kenne Spieler die schon an die 30 Jahre alt sind und sich weder vernünftig artikulieren können noch in der Lage sind Soziales verhalten an den Tag zu legen. Ausserdem kenn ich einige Spieler zwischen 12 und 16 Jahren die sehr auf vernünftigen Umgang bedacht sind und alles andere als kleine Gangsta Egoisten ohne Sozialem Verständnis. 
Auch wenn es bei der Masse schwerfällt Verallgemeinern machts nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## manavortex (29. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben eine ziemlich durchwachsene Gilde, in der auch einige ganz junge Spieler mitspielen. Es ist total süß, wenn im TS plötzlich das zarte Stimmchen eines 5jährigen erschallt, der verwundert fragt, warum sein Stufe 40 Magier von bösen Zombies gefressen wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Jugendliche wissen es einfach nicht besser. Und das ist das, was ich eigentlich so gruselig daran finde. Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde quasi einen Erziehungsauftrag an denen, die noch ganz jung sind. Wir hatten große Probleme mit einem 12- oder 14jährigen, dessen Verhalten von allen als unhöflich empfunden wurde (kein bitte und danke, "Gib mir das" etc...). Als wir ihn darauf angesprochen haben, fiel er aus allen Wolken: Wie, es geht auch anders?

Klar. Flachzangen gibt es immer. Aber wofür gibts eine Igno?

Wir haben 14jährige in Raids dabei, die fügen sich nahtlos ein, und ich hab einen Vollspacken auf meiner Igno, der nach eigener Aussage über 60 ist und uns Jungspunden mal erzählen wollte wie das geht, hier im Schlabby. Ich bin der Letzte, der Leute wegen ihres Alters nicht mag. Tatsache ist aber, dass viele jüngere Spieler einfach nicht wissen, dass es auch anders geht und dass andere an ihrem Verhalten Anstoß nehmen könnten! Ist das nicht erschreckend? Und viel erschreckender finde ich es, dass man es ihnen meistens nur sagen muss...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (29. Oktober 2008)

hirsiz schrieb:


> hey alda was soll das den wenn du keine lust zuspielen hats geh raus ick und meine gangs finden coll das spiel alda hast echt den hammer im kopf was du hir laberst aldar klatsch dir kopf und überlege




Naja eher Fake,zuviele Wörter richtig geschrieben ^^


----------



## Aishe (29. Oktober 2008)

Werter Osarius - nun - ich bin ein Schlüsselkind *anmerk* .....


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

Holgiranemsi schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> aber sowas von !



Auch einer von der unbelehrbaren oder nicht begreifenden Fraktion... letztere besteht nur aus Dumm,- oder Faulheit!


----------



## abe15 (29. Oktober 2008)

Fällt dir auf das du dich über 14-18 jährige (ca) aufregst und dabei weinst wie ein 10 jähriger?


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Naja eher Fake,zuviele Wörter richtig geschrieben ^^



Falls es ein Fake war, dann im ungünstigsten Thread und Moment, den sich hirsiz dafür aussuchen konnte. Er und -Therion- dürfen sich über einige Tage Foren-Auszeit freuen und darüber nachdenken. Es gab noch andere Kandidaten, die zwar keine Lust hatten, sich an die Netiquette zu halten und sich gern gegenseitig anpflaumen - aber die haben die Kurve nochmal durch Einsicht und Gegensteuern bekommen.

Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn die Maßnahmen mittlerweile härter werden, aber wenn einige keine Lust haben, sich bei der Konversation miteinander den Umgangston zu pflegen, dann habe ich keine Lust sie im Forum auch weiterhin schreiben zu lassen. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Update: abe15 gesellt sich nun auch zu den Schreibsperren.


----------



## quilosa (29. Oktober 2008)

irgendwer meinte ein paar seiten vorher uns "spießern" sei nicht klar, dass sich die sprache einfach entwickelt. entwicklung findet IMHO nach vorne statt und nicht nach hinten. eine sprache die so degeneriert, dass es nur 2 extreme gibt (pro/noob - cool/uncool usw) wird sich sich auch kaum durchsetzen und im berufsleben einzug halten. aber vielleicht grunzen wir uns irgendwann ja nur noch an und argumentieren mit der keule weil wir die sprache wieder abgeschafft haben. es hat wohl jede generation ihre eigenen ausdrücke aus der dann einige wörte "salonfähig" werden, aber grundlegend verändern wird sich die sprache dadurch wohl kaum.

in meiner gilde gab es auch einen begnadeten flamer, dem es ziemlich wurscht war ob man genauso gekontert hat, ausbremsen und sauer machen konnte man ihn nur mit ruhiger stimme und gemässigten ausdrücken. er fand das krasse "anplanken" normal o_o
es geht (zumindest mir) auch gar nicht darum ob jemand gamer- oder internet-sprache und abkürzungen anwendet; die gehören teilweise ja dazu um etwas bestimmtes auszudrücken ohne 4 zeilen text zu spammen oder sich lächerlich zu machen!

nur ein bisschen respekt vor dem _menschen_ auf der anderen seite der tastatur sollte erkennbar bleiben. 

lg
nemica


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls es ein Fake war, dann im ungünstigsten Thread und Moment, den sich hirsiz dafür aussuchen konnte.





Wahrscheinlich hat er Tragik mit Komik verwechselt


----------



## Thrainan (29. Oktober 2008)

Diejenigen die sich gerne der Kiddi-Schublade bediehnen sind in meinen Augen meist nicht einen Deut bessere/schlauere Menschen, als diejenigen die rumlolen/roxxorn und was man da noch so alles nutzt. 
Eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung ist ne super Sache, aber häufig wirds auch einfach übertrieben. Hier werden Leute für schlechte Rechtschreibung angemacht, die absolut ok ist. Nicht Perfekt aber ok. Ein wenig bescheidenheit würde hier vielen gut zu gesicht stehen. Und um ihre intelektuelle Übermacht zu demonstrienen sind die Texte einiger Rechtschreibnazis hier einer gestelzten Sprache die sich offensichtlich intelligent anhören soll. Grade diesen Personen möchte ich dringend empfehlen ihren Schreibstil nicht aus einfacher Beleristik und schlechten Fantasybüchern abzuleiten.


----------



## Lemonskunk (29. Oktober 2008)

dito @ topic 


Beispiel von gesten aus dem Handels Chat :: 

"High Skilled Arena Rogue, looking for 3on3 oder 2on2 Team. Bitte nur mit genug Skill und Erfahrung anwispern, nur Top Equippded"


----------



## quilosa (29. Oktober 2008)

@lemonskunk:  ganz ehrlich? 
da grinse ich nur darüber wieviel mühe sich derjenige gibt mächtig pro zu wirken. sowas tut meinem spass im spiel wenig abbruch, ganz im gegenteil ^^


----------



## crazy--stick (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin im großen und ganzen deiner Meinung, aber ich kann es nich verstehen, dass immer diese Vorurteile gegenüber Minderjährige aufkommen.
Ich mein, ich bin 15 und kann mich vernünftig mit Problemen auseinandersetzen und mich mit anderen Menschen gut unterhalten. Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn Leute den Boss nicht kennen, weil sie noch nie in der Instanz waren oder wenn mich jemand InGame fragt, wo das und das is...aber dann sollen sie ehrlich sein und vor dem Raid damit rausrücken damit auch die anderen Leute wissen, dass es ein wenig länger dauert, da vllt ein oder zwei Leute den Boss nicht kennen und dieser erst erklärt werden muss.

Ich hatte auch schon meine Probleme mit Leuten, die dachten sie wissen alles oder denen es nicht schnell genug ging im Raid, aber mein Gott...dann versuch ich mit den Leuten zu reden und wenns nich anders geht dann gibts immernoch die Ignore-Liste. Bevor ich mich mit Leuten verbal stark streite ignoriere ich sie lieber, damit es nicht mit nem Ticket endet.

Ich hoffe, dass du noch ordentliche Gruppen findest, da es echt Spaß machen kann mit Rnd-Gruppen zu raiden.

Mit zwergischen Grüßen   Trinss


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Falls es ein Fake war, dann im ungünstigsten Thread und Moment, den sich hirsiz dafür aussuchen konnte.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hier ein und die selbe Person mit mehreren Accounts für Stimmung sorgte... was einfach nur assozial wäre oder ist!

Das man dies im Normalfall recht schnell als Foren,- oder gar Seitenbetreiber feststellen kann, ist den wenigsten Kids bewusst. In dem größtem Board, wo ich als Techadmin zuständig bin (über 10k User), haben wir ein vBulletin und dort kann jeder Mod auch einzelne User sperren oder editieren. Die entsprechenden Rechte muss man natürlich einrichten, so wie man es auch auf einem BB2 oder 3 machen muss.
*
Off Topic:*

Würden hier die Mods eher einschreiten und/oder mit Banns über einzelne Tage/Wochen/oder gar Monate agieren, würde sich das Neveau des Forums innerhalb kürzester Zeit einpendeln und verbessern! Ich glaube eher, das die Hälfte dies beführworten würden und die anderen Kids vor ihren Posts noch einmal überlegen oder diese editieren!
Selbst in einschlägigen Browsergames und den angeschlossenen Foren haben die Mods den Hut auf, man schaue nur mal auf das Board vom SZS! Es funktioniert, man braucht nur gute Mods mit entsprechenden Rechten....


----------



## Mari0 (29. Oktober 2008)

p3nn0r schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Deswegen auch keine randomgroups mehr.




Hallo, was zum Teufel beudeutet eig. /signed ? Mfg


----------



## migraene (29. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Diejenigen die sich gerne der Kiddi-Schublade bediehnen sind in meinen Augen meist nicht einen Deut bessere/schlauere Menschen, als diejenigen die rumlolen/roxxorn und was man da noch so alles nutzt.
> Eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung ist ne super Sache, aber häufig wirds auch einfach übertrieben. Hier werden Leute für schlechte Rechtschreibung angemacht, die absolut ok ist. Nicht Perfekt aber ok. Ein wenig bescheidenheit würde hier vielen gut zu gesicht stehen. Und um ihre intelektuelle Übermacht zu demonstrienen sind die Texte einiger Rechtschreibnazis hier einer gestelzten Sprache die sich offensichtlich intelligent anhören soll. Grade diesen Personen möchte ich dringend empfehlen ihren Schreibstil nicht aus einfacher Beleristik und schlechten Fantasybüchern abzuleiten.



Es heißt "bedienen";" Belletristik";"demonstrieren"(kleiner Scherz) und ich persönlich finde diese gestelzte Sprache äußerst unterhaltsam, Mause paul hat sich Mühe gegeben ein offensichtliches Problem auch noch witzig umzusetzen.


----------



## Ashnaeb (29. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn die Maßnahmen mittlerweile härter werden




Mir tut das ganz und gar nicht leid... 

Es hat sich ja mittlerweile sogar der Begriff "flamed.de" durchgesetzt, und das nicht ohne eine gewisse Berechtigung...


----------



## Sternendrachin (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread trifft die Situation genau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal weiss man schon nicht mehr, wie man damit umgehen soll. Ich für meinen Teil habe die öffentlichen Channels komplett weggeschaltet weil es nicht mehr zu ertragen war, was dort zum Lesen angeboten wurde..

Ich gehe schon noch mit Randomgruppen in eine Instanz, und sehr oft habe ich auch Glück und erwische nette Leute...im andren Fall hilft nur Ignore.

Eine Auswirkung von Egoismus und Ignoranz die mich immer wieder sehr aufregt ist die, wenn man irgendwo mit einem Twink mit Sammelberuf unterwegs ist und vor einem Mob kämpft....schwubbs landet ein 70er vor mir, sammelt den Rohstoff weg und fliegt weiter...kann man nicht vorher fragen ob derjenige vielleicht davor kämpft, weil er den Rohstoff haben wollte? Ist das wirklich so schwierig und zu viel verlangt? Offensichtlich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entschuldigung ich habe selbst 70er mit Flugmounts und Sammelberufen aber so ein Verhalten finde ich daneben....wenn man denjenigen dann daraufhin anschreibt, bekommt man nur eine dumme Antwort á la "was willsu du noob?"...ohweh wieder ein kandidat für ignore.

Solche Vorfälle vermiesen mir das spiel ziemlich...

Grüße 
Sternendrachin


----------



## Carisha (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mich ein wenig durch den Thread gearbeitet. Aber am Ende habe ich bei Seite 10 aufgegeben. *g*

Ich verstehe dass vielen der Umgangston der teilweise herrscht mehr als unangenehm ist. Und ja, es sind überwiegend junge Menschen, sogenannte Teenager, die in diesen Slang verfallen.

Aber da möchte ich doch mal an alle älteren Spieler appelieren (also quasi alle so ab 30 *g*) sich an ihre Teenagerzeit zu erinnern.
Nein ich bin kein von euch tituliertes "Kiddy". Im Gegenteil, vermutlich gehöre ich mit meinen 40 Jährchen schon zu den alten Säcken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich habe meine Jugendzeit nicht vergessen. Bei uns war alles "geil" und man hat sich damals nicht mit "Alter" angesprochen sondern mit "hei du". Auch wir hatten damals unsere eigene Sprache. Ok, wir hatten noch keine Computer zu Hause stehen und konnten unsere Sprache nur in der Clique und in der Schule sprechen. Im Zeitalter der PCs kommt keiner an dieser Teenagersprache mehr vorbei. Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei euch damals war, aber unsere Eltern waren von dem Wort "geil" am Anfang sehr geschockt. So geschockt wie ihr, wenn euch jemand mit "Alter" anspricht.

Also macht mal nicht so auf Moralapostel und Kiddyverächter. Wir alle waren mal jung und hatten Spass uns provozierend auszudrücken und wir waren sogar stolz darauf unsere Teenagersprache zu haben. Zu Hause aber waren die meisten von uns lammfromm und vernünftig. Aber wehe, wenn wir vor die Tür kamen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und genauso ist das mit den jungen Leute heute. Nur, dass sie eben auch die Tür ins Internet haben, die uns damals nicht offen stand.

Also, wenn euch demnächst wieder einer mit "hey Alder" anschreibt, dann denkt doch mal an eure Teenagerzeit zurück.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich lass jetzt mal den Fullquote und das /signed aus und gebe dem TE absolut Recht, dass sich in den Gassen und Winkeln der Welt von Warcraft  viel zu viele Spielverderber und Rechtschreibnieten verstecken, die nur aus ihrem Versteck herauskommen, wenn man sie freundlich darum bittet. Ebenso kann man sich in Foren und Diskussionsrunden um etwas Niveau seiner Sprache kümmern. 

PS: Alle die so etwas wie "Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten werden" oder " Rechtschreibfehler gehören mir" in ihrer Signatur haben, sollten sich auch nochmal gründlich an die Eigene Nase fassen und weinen..

MFG Hellfire


----------



## snif07 (29. Oktober 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Also, wenn euch demnächst wieder einer mit "hey Alder" anschreibt, dann denkt doch mal an eure Teenagerzeit zurück.



Das Wort "geil" mit "hey Alter" zu vergleichen finde ich ein wenig gewagt.

Eine fremde Person mit "hey Alter" anzusprechen finde ich irgendwo respektlos.

Die 2 Wörter zu vergleichen ist zwar, in meinen Augen, ein schlechtes Beispiel aber was du damit sagen willst verstehe ich gut.


----------



## bliblablu (29. Oktober 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Also, wenn euch demnächst wieder einer mit "hey Alder" anschreibt, dann denkt doch mal an eure Teenagerzeit zurück.


Dann denke ich mal zurück: Auch damals habe ich es geschafft, fremden Leuten mit Respekt zu begegnen und nicht wie jemand zu wirken, der nach der zweiten Klasse die Schule geschmissen hat...


----------



## Rechtschreib-Freack (29. Oktober 2008)

Sozialverhalten

Bei der Allianz habe ich davon recht wenig gefunden. Egal, Horde ist eh besser.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Sehe das ähnlich, allerdings ist WoW nur ein Abbild unserer Gesellschaft. Der Fehler liegt nicht unbedingt im Spiel. 

Wir sind nun einmal eine Gesellschaft, die gern mit dem erhobenen Finger mahnt und fordert. Wenn ich das sozial so sehe, gehen wir und der Staat der Unter- und Mittelschicht richtig auf den Sack und sowas entlädt sich dann beispielsweise in WoW. Denn dort braucht dieses Klientel nicht immer alles runterschlucken und kann sich so geben wie sie ist. Wenn wir was daran ändern wollen, müssten wir erstmal unser tolles System ändern, dass augenscheinlich dazu führt, dass der Otto-Normalverbraucher zwischenmenschlich immer abgestumpfter wird. Von den Herren ganz oben rede ich gar nicht erst, die sind seit Urzeiten abgestumpft.


----------



## Moggy (29. Oktober 2008)

Digga, hör doch auf zu zocken wenn du nicht auf das Game klarkommst..und such dir nen RL wenn du zwischenmenschliche Kontakte willst xD


----------



## Wagdy (29. Oktober 2008)

Jo Moggy, so Leute wie Du...ach egal, jeder weiss, was ich sagen will...
Ich erspare mir nur einiges an Tipperei...
Good fight, good night


----------



## Tante V (29. Oktober 2008)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Jo Moggy, so Leute wie Du...ach egal, jeder weiss, was ich sagen will...
> Ich erspare mir nur einiges an Tipperei...



/sign

Tante V weis was du sagen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osarius (29. Oktober 2008)

Aishe schrieb:


> Werter Osarius - nun - ich bin ein Schlüsselkind *anmerk* .....


Hmm... soll ich Dich beglückwünschen oder bedauern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal im Ernst:
Deine Wortwahl beweist doch, dass Du kein 0815-Schlüsselkind bist, was einfach nur nervt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mari0 schrieb:


> Hallo, was zum Teufel beudeutet eig. /signed ? Mfg


Einfach übersetzen:
unterschrieben/bestätigt

Ich muss den ganzen Jungs und Mädels (im Alter zwischen 0 und 99), die hier sich gegen das Altersvorurteil wehren, zustimmen:
Ein junger Mensch macht noch lange keinen Vollpfosten!
Der Sohn meines Arbeitskollegen ist zum Beispiel einer von der Sorte, denen man nur anmerkt, dass es sich um ein angehenden Jugendlichen handelt, wenn er ins TS geht. Die Stimme ist einfach etwas hoch! ^^
Aber ansonsten ist er völlig "normal" (wie man das auch immer definieren mag) für seine 13 Jahre.

Natürlich kann man schon herausfiltern, wer jung ist und wer nicht, wenn man während eines Raids den Chat mitliest. Die Witze und das Gesagte zeugen manchmal einfach von weniger Lebenserfahrung, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm.
Auch das die Rechtsschreibung manchmal zum Schreien ist, finde ich erst dann schlimm, wenn der Sinn des Geschriebenen nur schwer oder gar nicht mehr herauszulesen ist. Das ist allerdings altersunabhängig! Legasthenie (Rechtsschreibschwäche) verwächst sich numal nicht.

Am Wichtigsten ist mir einfach das Teamplay und die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, sowohl verbal, schriftlich wie auch im Spielgeschehen. Und da haben viele Spieler enorme Defizite! Man ist ja schliesslich im Internet und da bekommt man nicht auf's Maul, wenn man frech wird! Ist ja völlig anonym!

Wenn jemand einen Masterplan gegen dieses Unheil ausgearbeitet hat, ich hätte diesen gern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace und lange Haare! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (29. Oktober 2008)

Leider gibt es zuviele New Age Neandertaler auf Tirion und sicherlich auch auf anderen Realms... muss man mit umgehen, oder der Flut von Idioten den Weg räumen.

Am besten alle in einen Sack... und.. ihr wisst ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Morthan (29. Oktober 2008)

jo kann mich da nur anschließen!
Was aber passiert wenn ma ihn dann berichtigt :"Ey bissu jez di rechtschreibpolitsei?" also ich denke mal wer so schreibt kann auch spielerisch nicht allzuviel und somit kann man diesen Spieler durch einen Anderen austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (29. Oktober 2008)

@morthan: genau diese ableitung ist zwar verständlich aber auch fatal; oft sind genau diese früchtchen diejenigen die den sogenannten "spielerischen skill" haben. dafür halt alle anderen skills grenzwertig vernachlässigt.

lg
nemica


----------



## Ashnaeb (29. Oktober 2008)

Lemmon schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins weg von den verschissen drecks deutschsprachigen Servern und auf zu den engl. EU Servern!



Ja, bitte. Dann werden wir wenigstens im Spiel von Deinem sprachlichen Auswurf verschont.


----------



## Rechtschreib-Freack (29. Oktober 2008)

Genau, und vor seinem Rassismus auch.


----------



## Thrainan (29. Oktober 2008)

migraene schrieb:


> Es heißt "bedienen";" Belletristik";"demonstrieren"(kleiner Scherz) und ich persönlich finde diese gestelzte Sprache äußerst unterhaltsam, Mause paul hat sich Mühe gegeben ein offensichtliches Problem auch noch witzig umzusetzen.


Siehste, ich bin das beste Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein paar Fehler, aber ich glaube man kann verstehen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mausepaul geschrieben hat weis ich grade erlich gesagt garnicht, ich hab den Post eher auf meine allgemeinen Erfahrungen der letzten Tage bezogen. Da nur hier grad das Thema aufkahm, hab ich die Gegelegnheit genutzt das einfach mal unterzubringen. Wenn er was geschrieben hat das lustig sein soll würde ich auch nix sagen. Mir gehts um Menschen die ernsthaft versuchen einen auf Schlau zu machen, wo es nicht angebracht ist.

Zum allgemeinen Benehmen im Forum: In einem anderen Forum, in dem ich aktiv bin wurde zum Beispiel viel erreicht, indem man den Post Zähler abgeschaltet hat. 
Aber generell sollte mal der unterschied zwischen dem sogenannten flame und einer echten Disskusion klargestellt werden. Werden Argumente, logischer nachvollziehbarer Art geliefert muss nicht gleich das ganze Forum böser flamer schreien. Nur weil man unterschiedliche Meinungen hat, muss man nicht persönlich werden und die leute sonnst wie verteufeln.
Sehr häufig liest man natürlich wirklichen Mist. Du hast keine Ahnung, wer anderer Meinung ist hat keine Ahnung, learn to play ect. sind natürlich beste Gründe für ne Verwarnung. Wer nix zu sagen hat, sollte einfach mal die Klappe halten. Genauso wie /sign Ich meine ernsthaft? Was soll das bringen...


----------



## quilosa (29. Oktober 2008)

@lemmon: jo - da hast dann wenigstens den vorteil nicht jede beleidigung und andere verbalinjurien zu verstehen, genausowenig wie du den sinn dieses threads erfasst hast ^^


----------



## TBrain (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Sehe das ähnlich, allerdings ist WoW nur ein Abbild unserer Gesellschaft. Der Fehler liegt nicht unbedingt im Spiel.
> 
> Wir sind nun einmal eine Gesellschaft, die gern mit dem erhobenen Finger mahnt und fordert. Wenn ich das sozial so sehe, gehen wir und der Staat der Unter- und Mittelschicht richtig auf den Sack und sowas entlädt sich dann beispielsweise in WoW. Denn dort braucht dieses Klientel nicht immer alles runterschlucken und kann sich so geben wie sie ist. Wenn wir was daran ändern wollen, müssten wir erstmal unser tolles System ändern, dass augenscheinlich dazu führt, dass der Otto-Normalverbraucher zwischenmenschlich immer abgestumpfter wird. Von den Herren ganz oben rede ich gar nicht erst, die sind seit Urzeiten abgestumpft.



Daran ist nichts Augenscheinlich. Menschen loten seit jeher die Grenzen aus, so auch in WoW. Und wenn es in WoW nicht das Maß an sozialer Kontrolle gibt, das es im wirklichen Leben gibt dann verhalten sich die Leute da auch anders.

Wenn man sich im wirklichen Leben wie ein Depp verhält kommt man genau da hin wo man hingehört (ganz unten). In WoW kommt man trotzdem weiter. Ergo: kein Anlass sich ordendlich zu verhalten, außer man tut es ohnehin schon.

WoW ist kein Abbild der Gesellschaft, in der fiktiven WoW-Gesellschaft verhalten sich Leute ganz anders als in einer wirklichen Gesellschaft. Anonymität, keine Konsequenzen, wenig soziale Kontrolle.


----------



## Lanty (29. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…



hättest du mal den schnabel gehalten, jetzt musst du dir nämlich mein comment dazu antun.


*Lust hol*
blablaablabla
mimiiimiimmmii

kannst du mir soweit folgen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"wenn du ein Problem nicht lösen kannst musst du es umgehen".......


----------



## Nasiria (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir nun einmal nur die ersten beiden Seiten durchgelesen, weil mir 41 ein bisschen viel erschien.

Allerdings finde ich es auf meinem Server kein Problem mit diesem WoW-Slang, was allerdings auch daran liegen könnte, dass ich auf einem RP-Server (Die Aldor) spiele. Und zumindest bei uns ist es doch schon in gehobenem Maße schwierig, wenn man eine Gruppe sucht, aber nicht beim ersten Lesen verstanden wird. Gut natürlich betreibt auch kaum jeder bei uns RP, allerdings ist die Sprache einfach zu der Gewohnheit geworden.
Das Schlimmste, was ich bisher im Chat erleben konnte, waren die Worte "Hi" oder "Jo", wobei Letzteres wirklich nur mit Ja gemeint war. Zumindest was die Schriftsprache anbelangt, die Flauschangebote im Handelschannel lasse ich einmal außen vor *räusper*


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (29. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, ich find dass es scheiße ist andre grundlos zu beleidigen etc, aber sich über "Slang" oder sowas aufzuregen finde ich übertrieben...


----------



## Rechtschreib-Freack (29. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Diejenigen die sich gerne der Kiddi-Schublade bediehnen sind in meinen Augen meist nicht einen Deut bessere/schlauere Menschen, als diejenigen die rumlolen/roxxorn und was man da noch so alles nutzt.
> Eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung ist ne super Sache, aber häufig wirds auch einfach übertrieben. Hier werden Leute für schlechte Rechtschreibung angemacht, die absolut ok ist. Nicht Perfekt aber ok. Ein wenig bescheidenheit würde hier vielen gut zu gesicht stehen. Und um ihre intelektuelle Übermacht zu demonstrienen sind die Texte einiger Rechtschreibnazis hier einer gestelzten Sprache die sich offensichtlich intelligent anhören soll. Grade diesen Personen möchte ich dringend empfehlen ihren Schreibstil nicht aus einfacher Beleristik und schlechten Fantasybüchern abzuleiten.



Rechtschreibnazis? Lächerlich!

Ich bevorzuge einen gehobenen Sprachstil. Das gibt weniger Angriffspunkte für Flames und es steckt einfach eine Ironie dahinter, die ich mag.


----------



## Fusie (29. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, ich knabbere mit Pausen inzwischen an meinem vierten Jahr WoW und kann dazu nur sagen, keine Seite gibt sich etwas...

Mein erster Charakter war ein untoter Hexenmeister - geb es zu, fand den im Video einfach zu gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber der hat es gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet bis ins erste Dorf geschafft, da sind mir einige ach so gute Hordemitspieler so extrem auf den Senkel gegangen, das ich erstmal die Seiten gewechselt habe nachdem ich meinen bisherigen Krempel verschenkt hatte...

Auf Seiten der Allianz war es auch nicht viel besser, aber da hatte man zumindest die größere Auswahl und konnte geistige Blindschleichen aus dem Weg gehen - nicht desto trotz, auch hier musste ein Charakter über die virtuelle Klinge springen, weil es auch dort einige Typen gab, mit denen man nie und nimmer etwas zu tun haben will.

Aber dann doch bei der Allianz geblieben, und mal gänzlich ehrlich und Hand aufs Herz, so viel besser ist es bei der Horde dank den Blutelfen inzwischen auch nicht mehr, im Gegenteil, ich würde sagen inzwischen ist es mehr als nur ausgeglichen was das Verhältnis zwischen halbwegs gescheiten Spielern und absoluten Nullnummern angeht.

Mit BC hat sich die Geschichte dann immer weiter zersplittert dank der "lasst uns kleine Raidinstanzen machen" Idee, und anstatt besser wurde es an sich nur noch massiv schlechter, der wenn auch meist nur spärlich vorhandene Zusammenhalt ging da gänzlich flöten.
Mit WotLK kommt auch keine wirkliche Änderung, daher bleibt das Addon auch erstmal im Regal stehen, bevor ich nun nochmal zahle und wieder nur einen kleinen Teil zu Gesicht bekomme, lasse ich das Geld lieber in ein anderes Spiel fließen.

Ansonsten, kann dem Ersteller nur zustimmen und wie geschrieben, es wird wirklich immer schlimmer... also brauch man sich auch nicht groß über manches Geheule wundern in der Art "es gibt zu wenig tanks/heiler... blizzard mach was !!!11111nacktelf"
Nur was soll Blizzard denn machen?
Soziales Verhalten patchen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (29. Oktober 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, leider wird man ein etwas gehobeneres Niveau nicht bei WoW aufbauen können. Sonst würde ja Blizzard seine ganzen Kunden im Brachland verlieren ( für die, welche es nicht verstehen einfach mal den Unterhaltungen um /1 des Brachlands lauschen).

Mfg des handy (nein, kein ironischer Slang)


----------



## oliver1982 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir da nur beipflichten, mir ist es bei meinem Wechsel von HdRo zu WoW deutlich aufgefallen, das hier der Sprachgebrauch um weiten, naja eigentlich Welten anders ist. Vielleicht liegt es daran das die meisten die in diese Schublade passen mit WoW angefangen haben und sich dadurch ein einseitiges Bild der moeglichen sozialen Kompetenz gebildet hat. 
Ich glaube das bekommst du nicht weg, die Menschen koennen mit der Macht das Ihnen niemand direkt reagieren kann, weil sie durch hunderte von Kilometern getrennt sind nicht umgehen und benehmen sich deswegen oftmals wie die letzte Sau.

Mfg


----------



## HeadCrab (29. Oktober 2008)

selber schuld hol dir ein anderes spiel das ist ab 12


----------



## Thrainan (29. Oktober 2008)

Rechtschreib-Freack schrieb:


> Rechtschreibnazis? Lächerlich!
> 
> Ich bevorzuge einen gehobenen Sprachstil. Das gibt weniger Angriffspunkte für Flames und es steckt einfach eine Ironie dahinter, die ich mag.


Ironie und Sprachstil gehen nicht zwangsläufig einher. Wenn ich einen Fachtext schreibe, nutze ich da auch einen gehobenen Stil. Ironisch ist da aber beileibe nichts.


----------



## Schwerhörig (29. Oktober 2008)

Das ist wirklich ein guter Text der wahrscheinlich auf jeden deutschen Server zutrifft, jedoch habe ich damit ein Problem:

Es wird wiedereinmal auf Jugendlichen rumgehackt, schön und gut, viele benehmen sich nicht, können nicht mit anderen umgehen, denken sie sind die größten, ja das stimmt aber ich selbst bin 15 Jahre alt, kann mich benehmen  und achte darauf niemandem Schaden zuzufügen.

Gestern habe ich meinem Gildenleader den T4 Kopf ausversehen weggewürfelt und habe ein Ticket geschrieben; also bin ich einer von den assozialen Jugendlichen?

Ich denke nicht.
Leider machen diese Jugendlichen es immer schwerer für mich und andere junge Spieler eine kompetente Gilde zu finden die nicht gleich jeden nimmt, ich wurde schon bei sehr sehr vielen Gilden aufgrund meines alters abgelehnt, und das nur wegen den von dir beschriebenen Personen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele auch in einer Gilde wo die Member ausschließlich älter sind als ich, bis auf eine Person die ebenfalls 15 ist, wir können uns beide benehmen und man hat sich bsiher nochnicht über uns aufgeregt in Bezug auf unser Verhalten im (as-)sozialen Sinne, nur über Fehler in Hinsicht aufs Spiel.

Die Tatsache das nur wenige Jugendliche sich benehmen können macht mich traurig und wütend.
Danke ,,kiddy's'' das ihr mir meine Raidplätze verderbt.

einen schönen Tag wünsche ich






P.S.: Ich hab jetzt extra sehr genau auf meine Wortwahl geachtet...ist natürlich nicht immer so aber das vom Verfasser geschriebene Beispiel erfülle ich ebenso wenig.


----------



## Gorcy (29. Oktober 2008)

absolutes, 100%iges signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab deinen Thread zum Anlass genommen, einem Schurken im BG (Auge) mal deinen Post zu empfehlen. nachdem er mit reichlich ololol, auslachen  und Wortkombinationen aus "ver" (z.B. verpiss Dich, verzieh dich , verreck doch ) einen 61er krieger "geflamet" hat, der zum ersten mal in seinem Leben ein BG besucht hat.

Ich glaube ich werde den folgenden satz als Makro übernehmen :" <target> ich empfehle Dir :" Sozialverhalten ? ... Ey wozu, Alter auf www.buffed.de zu besuchen.. mal schauen ob Du dich wiedererkennst"

Gruß und Danke nochmal für deinen gelungenen Beitrag.
Gorcy


----------



## Rechtschreib-Freack (29. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ironie und Sprachstil gehen nicht zwangsläufig einher. Wenn ich einen Fachtext schreibe, nutze ich da auch einen gehobenen Stil. Ironisch ist da aber beileibe nichts.



Das will ich damit ja auch nicht sagen. Ironie war auch nicht genau das richtige Wort dafür, aber mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen. Ich wollt eher sagen, dass dieser gehobene Schreibstil meinen Texten oft das gewisse Etwas verleit. Aber eben in diesem speziellen Fall, natürlich steckt in einem Fachtext, der im gehobenen Stil verfasst wurde, nicht zwangsläufig &#8222;Ironie".


----------



## Caleb85 (29. Oktober 2008)

Schwerhörig schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein guter Text der wahrscheinlich auf jeden deutschen Server zutrifft, jedoch habe ich damit ein Problem:
> 
> Es wird wiedereinmal auf Jugendlichen rumgehackt, schön und gut, viele benehmen sich nicht, können nicht mit anderen umgehen, denken sie sind die größten, ja das stimmt aber ich selbst bin 15 Jahre alt, kann mich benehmen  und achte darauf niemandem Schaden zuzufügen.
> 
> ...




Hast recht is nich zu verallgemeinern
ABER Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel^^


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (29. Oktober 2008)

Und auch scheiße find ich Leute die meinen "Du bist erst 15, du hast nicht recht", wenn man über irgendwas diskutiert, mir gehen so leute die meinen sie wären besser nur weil sie ordentlich spechen können auf die Eier <.<


----------



## Poisenwilly (29. Oktober 2008)

erst ein mal thumbs up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für ein überfälliges Thema

Erschreckender noch finde ich, dass diese "Sprache" (eher Verballung deutschen und europäischen Sprachgutes) bei vielen in den umganssprachlichen Gebrauch mittlerweile einzieht - also ich persönlich bin immer wieder erschrocken, wenn ein mittdreissiger "Mädchen" Aussprüche wie "ey wie lol ist das denn?" loslässt.

Was den sozialen Umgang ingame angeht hab ich meine Erfahrung mit lvl 39 meines Schurkens vor langer Zeit eingestellt - mein Schwur "Nie wieder random" hält seit fast 2 Jahren und ich fahre sehr gut damit.


----------



## OMGlooool (29. Oktober 2008)

bei uns auf dem server(konsortium) ist das problem eher, dass viele leute einfach strohdumm sind...
zwar immer schön freundlich und gesittet aber strohdumm^^


----------



## Alpax (29. Oktober 2008)

Falls es nicht schon erwähnt wurde empfehle ich jedem das Addon IgnoreMore .. herrlich

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen das es wie mir scheint auf allen Servern gleich ist, das immer mehr Kinder das Spiel für sich entdecken und allgemein bekannt ist ja, dass die Kinder heutzutage keine und wenn eine äußerst mangelhafte Erziehung geniessen.


----------



## Lefrondon (29. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein durchdachter und schöner Beitrag... Du sprichst mir aus der Seele =)
auch wenn ich erst 14 bin, finde ich solches Verhalten auch nicht gut... Noch ein Grund, warum 
1. Meine Ignoreliste so voll ist
2. Ich versuche, Zufallsgruppen zu vermeiden.
Manchmal wünschte ich, es gäbe einen "Allgemeinen Sozialverhaltentest", kostenlos an jeder Schule und jedes Jahr neu, und ohne einen bestandenen Test könnte man WoW nicht spielen^^

Leider nur Wunschdenken-aber schön wäre es.


----------



## Carisha (29. Oktober 2008)

Also was ich hier zum Teil lese ist um vieles Schlimmer als was man sich im Spiel selbst anhören muss. 

Sorry, aber wer erwartet in einem solchen Spiel  einen "gehobenen Sprachstil" zu finden, der hat einen gehoben an der Birne. 
Ich frag mich wirklich kopfschüttelnd was manche Spieler in einem Onlinegame suchen. 

Das ist ein Spiel und keine Rechtschreibprüfung. Die Spielsituationen lassen es manchmal nicht zu, dass man alles in ausführlichen und höflichen Sätzen formuliert. Wer in ner Raid ist und etwas sagen möchte fasst sich kurz, benutzt Abkürzungen und über Jahre bewährte Fachbegriffe. 

Wer damit nicht klarkommt, muss entweder hinterfragen oder sich weiterbilden.
Der Ausdruck "hey Alder" gehört heute zur Sprache der Jugend wie früher "hey Kollege" oder "hey Kumpel". Wenn jemand meint er müsse sich dadurch angegriffen oder beleidigt fühlen, ist das ganz alleine sein Problem und nicht das Problem junger Leute.

Und wenn jemand ständig Probleme mit anderen und jüngeren Mitspielern hat, dann kann es dafür verschiedene Ursachen geben.
Vielleicht drückt derjenige sich so doof aus, dass die meisten damit nicht umgehen können. Vielleicht ist er selber schon älter und steckt gerade in einer Art midelifecrise, was ihn eventuell untollerant gegenüber jüngeren Spielern macht. Oder er steckt seine Erwartungen an Mitmenschen zu hoch. Sicher könnte man hier noch mehr Ursachen aufzählen, aber das will ich gar nicht.

Es geht darum, das man Respekt von jungen Menschen nur dann verdient hat, wenn man diese und damit auch ihre Art sich auszudrücken ebenfalls respektiert. Aber daran scheitern wohl viele hier, unabhängig von dem Stil mit dem sie sich ausdrücken.


----------



## Gardsi (29. Oktober 2008)

könnt nen ewig post schreiben warum ich die meinung des TE teil, aber ich machs kurz

/sign


----------



## Stupidea24 (29. Oktober 2008)

Dem schließe ich mich ohne jegliche Umscheife und ohne jeden Kommentar an.

/sign


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (29. Oktober 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Also was ich hier zum Teil lese ist um vieles Schlimmer als was man sich im Spiel selbst anhören muss.
> 
> Sorry, aber wer erwartet in einem solchen Spiel  einen "gehobenen Sprachstil" zu finden, der hat einen gehoben an der Birne.
> Ich frag mich wirklich kopfschüttelnd was manche Spieler in einem Onlinegame suchen.
> ...



ich mag dich =)

Aber wegen dem diesem Thread hab ich meine Sig im WoWforum geändert


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (29. Oktober 2008)

Lanty schrieb:


> hättest du mal den schnabel gehalten, jetzt musst du dir nämlich mein comment dazu antun.
> 
> 
> *Lust hol*
> ...



Auf deinen geistigen Durchfall haben alle gewartet...


----------



## Sjul (29. Oktober 2008)

normal les ich so lange berichte NIE aber dieser war echt interresant.. Ich bin auch erst 14 aber selber würd ich mich auch als ziemlich "sozial" beurteilen und auch meine Gilden-kumpels sagen dass man mit mir gut zusammenspielen kann und bei denen ist der Altersdurchschnitt ca 30 Jahre.
Mir selbst ist das auch schon oft passiert was du ansprichst, am öftesten sowieso dass irgentjemand vorm Boss off muss weil er zum Frisör muss und den Termin nicht verschieben kann weil er ihn schon vor 2 Wochen ausgemacht hat.. Und wenn man dann fragt warum er dann mitgeht obwohl er eh weiss das er nicht lang onbleiben kann, kommt dann immer so in der Art "sry verplant" oder "lol dachte wir wärn durch die Ini in 20 Minuten leicht durch"
Was ich damit grundsätzlich sagen will ist das das nicht nur auf deinem Server so ist, das ist glaub ich auf jedem so..
Und für solche "Ey Alda mach mir mal n Port nach shat oder ich meld dich nem GM Alda" gibts ja immer noch die ignorier liste =)

MFG: Sjul


----------



## klogmo (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Text ist jetzt schon ein wenig älter aber egal...

Sowas in der Art erlebe ich öfters. Am meisten dann, wenn ich nach einer Random Kara Gruppe suche: 
Ich gehe ins LFG-Tool wähle Schlachtzug -> Kara aus und schreibe als Kommentar Retri | Marken run hin
Und dann gehts los: "Was ist ein Retri?" "Bist du Healer?" "Bist du Tank?"
Nach einer Weile bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen den Text zu ergänzen: "Vergelter (KEIN Healer/Tank) | MArken run"
Und was kommt? "Bist du Healer?" "Bist du Tank?" ...

Ich begreif's nicht ...


----------



## DeadlyScars (29. Oktober 2008)

Auch ich muss mich bedingungslos anschließen, also mach ich's kurz:

/ sign


----------



## ragosh (29. Oktober 2008)

sozialverhalten: ich war auf blackrock in einer gilde mit insgesamt 240 70ern die gilde hieß Loveboat und ich hatte auch viel spaß dadrin, dann kam der tag andem sie sich auflöste weil ein paar spieler die gildenbank ausraubten usw, die meißten machten eine neue gilde auf um wieder aktiv pvp und pve zusammen zu machen, wollte da auch dazu und DURFTE ABER NICHT WEIL ICH 14 BIN. Wenn jemand der denkt 18+ ist super alles darunter ist dumm das hier liest, könnte er mir bitte auch ein paar gründe nennen warum das so sein soll?


----------



## Sjul (29. Oktober 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> sozialverhalten: ich war auf blackrock in einer gilde mit insgesamt 240 70ern die gilde hieß Loveboat und ich hatte auch viel spaß dadrin, dann kam der tag andem sie sich auflöste weil ein paar spieler die gildenbank ausraubten usw, die meißten machten eine neue gilde auf um wieder aktiv pvp und pve zusammen zu machen, wollte da auch dazu und DURFTE ABER NICHT WEIL ICH 14 BIN. Wenn jemand der denkt 18+ ist super alles darunter ist dumm das hier liest, könnte er mir bitte auch ein paar gründe nennen warum das so sein soll?


naja Leute die so denken haben meistens den IQ von nem vergammelten Stück Schwarzbrot... Meiner Meinung nach sind manchmal 14 Jährige sehr viel sozialer wie so mancher 18 jährige..


----------



## Danro (29. Oktober 2008)

Tja ich muß dem Verfasser des ersten Post zustimmen ich finde es auch immer wieder sehr toll das wenn die leute ihre Ziele in einer Instanz erreicht haben sich einfach dünn machen wie es mir z.B. in Brt passiert ist.

Nach knappen 30 minuten suche für eine gruppe nach Brt ging es dann endlich los. Kaum hatten wir das Portal zur ini betretten kommt schon von den erste "Ey wo wollt ihr hin da isn boss" das man sich erst mal allem anderen was da so rumkreucht entledigen muß verstand er nich also gut haben uns bis zum boss durch geprügelt alles okay da wurde schon wieder geschrien "Warum machen wir den zuerst die arena sei viel besser" also okay mir egal gehen wir halt nicht nach reihenfolge naja arena event geschafft schurke das teil bekommen was er wollte wech war er echt klasse haben dann neuen ersatz gefunden mit dem weiter gemacht aber anscheinend war es dem priester zu langatmig mit uns zusammen zu kämpfen also ging er raus mit der ausrede "jaaaaa wichtiges gildentreffen" da wir dann die ini abgebrochen haben konnte ich dann im nachhinein mit erleben wie der priester nen 70er mage fragte ob er ihn zieht 

es ist zum kotzen mit einigen der leute leider muß ich sagen das die leute die sowas bringen meistens neulinge sind die nur schnell voran kommen möchten und wenn man sie zur rede stellt wird man aufs übelste beschimpft leider ist die ignorliste mittlerweile voll.

Ich habe übrigens Pre BC angefangen zu spielen und muß sagen damals hat man als gruppe instanzen zuende gespielt und sich gefreut wenn es richtig gut lief das ist leider nicht mehr möglich.


PS: Ich gehe größtenteils nur noch mit Gildenmitglieder Instanzen


MFG Danro


----------



## Danro (29. Oktober 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> naja Leute die so denken haben meistens den IQ von nem vergammelten Stück Schwarzbrot... Meiner Meinung nach sind manchmal 14 Jährige sehr viel sozialer wie so mancher 18 jährige..






Sehe ich auch so wir haben einige Junge spieler in der Gilde mit der kommt man teils besser aus als mit leuten die meiner meinung nach mehr weisheit und lebenserfahrung besitzen sollten um zu wissen wie man sich richtig anderen gegenüber zu verhalten hat


----------



## Dexatron (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn eine Begründung für all die Sozialschwachen Personen:

Testosteron-Überdosis

Ich bin manchmal auch so drauf wie die die ihr beschreibt.

Aber eine Person, die nicht ernsthaft von der Sozialschwäche betroffen ist, kann diesen eigentlich so drosseln, das normale Instanzgruppen möglich sein sollten.


Zur Info: bin erst 14...

Zur Info2: Ich hab extra auf Rechtschreibung und Grammatik geachtet.

Nein, ich mag keine Grüße machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin froh das es mir net so geht ^^ Ich zocke auf Festung der Stürme geh dann meistens mitt meiner überaus netten Gilde oder Freunden Insatanzen obwohl ich das schon kenne von nen paar Leuten.
Und ich bin 13 hab noch nie irgendwelche Flames aus sinnlosen Gründen gemacht


----------



## Madrake (29. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem hat aber bisher stetig zugenommen, ich spreche von zwei Servern (ein PvE und ein PvP) Allianz und auch Horde...

radikalste Lösung WoW ab 16 - mit verifizierung durch den Personalausweis (die Nummer)

ok dann hat man zwar ein paar "Kinder" weg - was aber nicht daran liegt das alle Kinder so sein könnten. Man weiß nie wer dahinter sitzt, hinter dem Avatar, kann genauso auch "Bill Clinton" sein der sein Ego mit den "unentzifferbaren" Sprüchen sich aufgeilen will...

Aber generell, so bin ich der Meinung sind das Jugendliche die sich profilieren wollen, mit ihrer Coolness. Und hauen dann mit solchen Umgangstönen umsich...


Das Thema beginnt beim EInloggen in Shattrath - ja ich weiß es liegt zentral, hat die höchste Laganfälligkeit, und auch so Spamchannel Nr. 1 sowohl /1 alsauch /2


Ich erinner mich immer wieder an folgenden Film "Teuflisch" wenn ich solche "Stammeleien" von einem höre.

siehe dazu der Basketballer in dem Youtube Ausschnitt^^

Youtube-Link
Youtube-Link 2


naja soviel kann man zu der Intelligenz zu solchen Sagen, die sich nciht mal richtig artuklieren können...


Und ja ich habe auch schön oft genug dsa mit Randomgruppen mitgemacht - das solche Obercoolen Typen dabeiwarn (und zu meinem Erstaunen u.a. auch welche aus einer der im PvE Content führenden Gilden)

Aber die Frage wie man das ganze von der User Seite Eindämmen kann? Hat wohl noch keiner so Rechte Lösung...



Edith hat noch einen zweiten Basketballer Youtubelink eingefügt siehe oben


----------



## Nordur (29. Oktober 2008)

Manchmal gehts nur so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (29. Oktober 2008)

Kenn ich.Und nicht nur in WoW ist es so. Wenn ich mit meinen Klassenkameraden zum Beispiel über Icq chatte , lese ich den "Satz"(darf man so was wie "hAiii  wei g3htS dia ?" als Satz bezeichnen?), 3x bevor ich in Ansätzen verstehe was gemeint ist.






Einfach nur nervtötend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (29. Oktober 2008)

Du hast leider Recht.. Und ich sehe auch keine Besserung kommen.. 
Mein Rat: Einfach auf ignore packen und eine Gilde joinen, in der Mindestalter 25 oder so ist..
Dann sollte dein Wunsch auch machbar sein


----------



## Alfred T. (29. Oktober 2008)

@ TE 

auch wenn dein beitrag schon einige tage alt ist, so hat er nix an aktualität eingebüsst...leider!!!
/singed


@ die, die sich als "kiddi" angegriffen fühlen

macht euch doch mal die mühe den ganzen thread zulesen und erst dann motzen. halbwissen kann genauso gefährlich sein wie sich halbstark zu benehmen.


----------



## crydun (29. Oktober 2008)

kann ich alles nachvollziehen auf Terrordar läufts net anders xD
btw ich wär für eine iq-test  und 10h beim psychotherapeuthen bevor man WoW kaufen bzw spielen darf,
da der ich sage mal "skill" im allgemeinen sehr gesunken ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry 4 rechtschreibung xD analphabeten an die macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (29. Oktober 2008)

Alloha und so ^^,


Heut war ich mit meinem Twink auf Area 52 unterweges im Flammenschlund so weit so gut, Gruppe voll , ein SCHURKE , ein Priester , ein Jäger ,ein Hexer und ich als Tank (krieger).Okay wir gehen rein droppen grüne Stiefel Stoff (2int und 1wille) der Hexer hat bedarf und der Priester auch, doch was seh ich da der Schurke macht auch Bedarf.Ích hab ihn drauf angesprochen und gefragt was das soll. Seine antwort war : Was ich anziehen kann da drauf mach ich bedarf. Als ich ihn wiederholt drauf ansprach das er das lassen soll bekamm ich die antwort: Halt die fresse.(und weitere Ausdrücke).

Ich finde so was total bescheuert das sind in meinen Augen Kiddis ( auf das Geistigealter bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


naja die Moral von der Geschicht er hat nen 3 tage bann^^


----------



## I Pwn (29. Oktober 2008)

3 Jahre WoW und mir ist sowas nie passiert.. bin ich irgendwie anderes`?


----------



## Namir (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch viele Jugendliche, die irgendwie einen älteren Ingame kennenlernen und der dann sein Vorbild wird. Sei es, dass er ihm bei einer Quest hilft oder irgend eine Instanz zieht oder was auch immer.
Diese Jungen sind dann meistens sehr nett, da sie ihr "Vorbild" auf keinen Fall enttäuschen wollen.
Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn man nur bereit ist dieses Vorbild zu sein und die Person auf den rechten Weg bringen will, dann kann man das häufig auch.

Z.B.:
Ich war letze Woche Random Zul Aman. Zum ersten mal in meinem Leben die letzten zwei Bosse geschafft. Da waren zwei Eulen dabei und promt ist bei jedem Boss ein Teil gedroppt, das beide brauchen konnten. Natürlich haben dann auch beide dafür gewürfelt und der eine hat dann auch beides gewonnen, womit der andere logischerweise leer ausging.
Und dann hat der sich bei mir in schlechtem Deutsch beschwert, dass der Würfelsieger beides bekommen hat und asozial ist, da er nichts gekriegt hat. (Ich war weder Lootmeister noch Anführer noch sonst irgend etwas, einfach nur Mitspieler.)
Jedenfalls hab ich ihn dann gefragt ob er nicht auch Bedarf gemacht hätte beim zweiten Mal, wenn er schon das erste gewonnen hätte. Er meinte, er hätte gegiert (lustiges Wort ^^ ). Als nächste Antwort hat er von mir dann folgendes erhalten: Dann bist du ihm ja über, und musst dich nicht über so etwas, wie ein verlorenes Würfeln aufregen. Das hat dann auch gewirkt und er war vollkommen zufrieden. Dann hat er mir eine gute Nacht gewünscht und ist gegangen. 
Dieser Spieler, kam von einem schlechten Deutsch und einer nicht so netten Art während der Konversation zu einem freundlichen, gut verständlichen Deutsch. ich sehe diesen Spieler schon fast als "geheilt" an.

Btw: Ich war im Sommer 3 Monate in einem Amerikanischen Feriencamp als Leiter und habe mit vielen Jugendlichen gearbeitet. Es ist noch überraschend, wie stark man Kinder (positiv) beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Scremo (29. Oktober 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.




Kommst du bitte auf die Nachtwache und sprichst Vulgan an? Ich möchte dir ganz im Detail erklären wie sehr diese Leute unseren schönen friedlichen RP Server zerstört haben, ich komme mir langsam vor wie auf einem PvP Server wo ja normalerweise ausschließlich diese Deppen rumlaufen....


----------



## Amokoma (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin, bin ebenfalls auf Tirion, kenne nicht nur das Problem, sondern glaube auch, die angesprochenen Opfer selber erlebt zu haben...

Des Weiteren schreibe ich derzeit eine Facharbeit über das Jugend-/Massenphänomen Onlinespielesucht und finde, dass WoW-spielen unter 18 Jahren verboten gehört. Nicht weil es brutal ist, nicht weil mich die Köttel tierisch nerven, sondern weil ich keine Lust habe, die Erziehung eines mir fremden Wesens zu übernehmen, weil dessen Eltern froh sind, dass es vorm Rechner sitzt, Ruhe gibt und so dem Problem Kind / Pubertierender aus dem Weg gehen. Finde ich persönlich unverantwortlich. 

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich auch Einzelfälle, bei denen ein 14-17-jähriger den weitaus reiferen Eindruck macht als ein 30-jähriger Suchti...

Und, ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich meine Ingore-Liste mal löschen muste, weil sie zu voll war... ich müsste wohl mal an meiner Toleranz arbeiten...demnächst oder so.


----------



## mckayser (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wollte eigentlich direkt nach dem Lesen der ersten 1-2 Sätze auf Antworten klicken und nen schönen MIMIMI Post verfassen, aber habe dann doch weitergelesen und muss zugeben, dass das Meiste leider zutreffend und auch schön beschrieben ist. Zumindest kann ich das für Azshara bestätigen. Wenn man dann seine 1k Warteschlange abgesessen hat, gibts auch nur noch plumpes Ansageverhalten "RAUS AUS BG" "GO PORT" "GEBT MIR DIE WAFFEN DES EK" usw.
Ich stelle außerdem die Behauptung auf, dass dieser Trend sich nach der "Werbt einen Freund und verschenkt Gratis-LVL ohne Ende"-Aktion dramatisch verschärft hat.
Offensichtlich fühlen sich viele einfach zu uber wenn sie zu zweit mit Kollegen im Rücken ohne Ende Knarzklauen gelegt haben.

Greetz, Kaysii


----------



## Madrake (29. Oktober 2008)

Namir schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Jugendliche, die irgendwie einen älteren Ingame kennenlernen und der dann sein Vorbild wird. Sei es, dass er ihm bei einer Quest hilft oder irgend eine Instanz zieht oder was auch immer.
> Diese Jungen sind dann meistens sehr nett, da sie ihr "Vorbild" auf keinen Fall enttäuschen wollen.
> Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn man nur bereit ist dieses Vorbild zu sein und die Person auf den rechten Weg bringen will, dann kann man das häufig auch.
> ...



Persönlich gesehen bin ich ja auch nett zu andren Ingamern, jedoch wenn mich einer schon schräg anmacht so à la Noobtank (ich im Moment trage bereits "nur" 50/50 blau/ lila) oder so, und er mich noch nicht mal tanken sah - dem werd ich garantiert nicht helfen...

anders aber wenn er mich fragt, ob ich ihm helfen kann - jedenfalls verständlich so das ich auch lesen kann das er um Hilfe bittet...


----------



## Dutyy (29. Oktober 2008)

bei uns auf Zuluhed wird auch der Handelschannel als normales Chatprogramm genutzt..

manchmal frage ich mich warum Blizz überhaupt mehrere -channels eingeführt hat....ist ja eh alles beim alten wie vor 2 jahren der LFG Channel......


----------



## Nordur (29. Oktober 2008)

mckayser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte eigentlich direkt nach dem Lesen der ersten 1-2 Sätze auf Antworten klicken und nen schönen MIMIMI Post verfassen, aber habe dann doch weitergelesen und muss zugeben, dass das Meiste leider zutreffend und auch schön beschrieben ist. Zumindest kann ich das für Azshara bestätigen. Wenn man dann seine 1k Warteschlange abgesessen hat, gibts auch nur noch plumpes Ansageverhalten "RAUS AUS BG" "GO PORT" "GEBT MIR DIE WAFFEN DES EK" usw.
> Ich stelle außerdem die Behauptung auf, dass dieser Trend sich nach der "Werbt einen Freund und verschenkt Gratis-LVL ohne Ende"-Aktion dramatisch verschärft hat.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

also sind wir doch am Ende dabei, das Teile, wenn nicht sogar große Teile, der Community in WoW den Bach runter gehen .....
das zusammenspiel und das zwischenmenschliche hat schonmal besser funktionier^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carwash (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung und es wird ja auch oft diskutiert. Aber nie aber wirklich nie ist ein vernünftiges Ergebnis rausgekommen. Und es auf ,,Kiddies" abzuschieben ist wohl die einfachste Lösung die es gibt. Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und weiss wie ich mich zu artikulieren habe und ich kenne eine Menge Leute die das unter 18 auch können. Es mag sein, das im größten Teil die Spieler unter 18 dieses Verhalten ans Tag legen und es ist bedauernswert. Aber es gibt genauso ü. 18 Leute die genauso einen Müll schreiben den man sich nicht mit normalem Menschenverstand erschliesen kann und das ist noch viel bedauernswerter. 

Mausepaul, du sagtest man sollte das nicht dulden und wolltest ein Lösungvorschlag, nur den gibt es nicht wirklich dazu müsstest du jeden Spieler einen Sprachtest vor der erstellung eines Accounts durchführen lassen und wenn das der Fall wäre dann wären es von 11 Millionen Spielern bzw Accounts nur noch 4 Millionen, da viele den Ansprüchen nicht genügen würden. 

Mein Tipp wäre es nicht so ernst zu nehmen und bevor man einer Gruppe beitritt erstmal ein par Worte mit dem Gruppenleiter austauschen dann weisst man schon ansatzweise ob es vllt eine passabele Gruppe ist. Ein anderer Tipp wäre sich nur noch auf stammgruppen einzulassen und nicht mit Randoms in eine Instanz gehen, jedoch ist das kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (29. Oktober 2008)

jajaja, ihr habt ja recht, bzw du, lieber threadersteller, aber mir geht es, wie immer, auf den keks, dass alle unter 18jaehrigen generell als kiddies abgetan werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es gibt durchaus auch junegere menschen die sich gut zu artikulieren (achtung fremdwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wissen und auch aeltere die den schuss nicht gehoert haben..

deinen thread finde ich trotzdem gut und ich verstehe ja auch mittlerweile die ganzen verallgemeinerer, es gibt sicherlich genug grund dazu, nur die unter18 jaehrigen ausnahmen muessen wirklich teilweise schon sehr drunter leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

btw: auch ein /sign an den user ueber mir, habs zu spaet gelesen x)


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

Carwash schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Mausepaul, du sagtest man sollte das nicht dulden und wolltest ein Lösungvorschlag, nur den gibt es nicht wirklich dazu müsstest du jeden Spieler einen Sprachtest vor der erstellung eines Accounts durchführen lassen und wenn das der Fall wäre dann wären es von 11 Millionen Spielern bzw Accounts nur noch 4 Millionen, da viele den Ansprüchen nicht genügen würden.
> 
> Mein Tipp wäre es nicht so ernst zu nehmen und bevor man einer Gruppe beitritt erstmal ein par Worte mit dem Gruppenleiter austauschen dann weisst man schon ansatzweise ob es vllt eine passabele Gruppe ist. Ein anderer Tipp wäre sich nur noch auf stammgruppen einzulassen und nicht mit Randoms in eine Instanz gehen, jedoch ist das kaum zu schaffen.



/signed

da kann ich echt nur zustimmen.

Vorherige Absprachen mit dem Gruppenleiter und dann dem Rest der Gruppe , damit man weiß was für Menschen man da vor sich hat ist ne gute Lösung!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (29. Oktober 2008)

eine zeit lang wars bei mir auch so... jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass es sich ein bisschen gebessert hat.


----------



## werbaer (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Du sprichst mir echt aus der Seele. 
...Ignorieren wird wohl leider die einzige Möglichkeit sein, ändern kann man es sowieso nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (29. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
> gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
> Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
> manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
> Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!


scheiße du bist unter 14 cO om 8000 post inc, und manche auch mal so... ne ich mein nicht dumm sondern gehaltvoll  Gz wärn doch nur alle so wie du ^^


----------



## Toraka' (29. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> doch was seh ich da der Schurke macht auch Bedarf.Ích hab ihn drauf angesprochen und gefragt was das soll. Seine antwort war : Was ich anziehen kann da drauf mach ich bedarf.




DAS war einer von den Spastomatikern die Barlow wörtlich genommen haben. Rofl, es wird immer lustiger ^^.

Btt:
Ich finde vor allem jene störend welche mit Abkürzungen/Wörtern um sich schmeissen deren Bedeutung sie nicht kennen.
Szene:
Am Erarbeiten des Leeeeeeroy! Achievements
[Gruppe][Ich] Wisst ihr eig wer Leeroy ist?
[Gruppe][Mage]...
[Gruppe][Schami] so heisst doch das Achievment
[Gruppe][Pally] kA XD
[Gruppe][Ich]o_O
[Gruppe][Pally2] Das ist der wohl berühmteste Paladin der Welt. er hat in 60er Zeiten einen Wipe durch ungeplantes hereinrennen verursacht.
[Gruppe][Ich]geht doch.
[Gruppe][Ich] und ihr geht jetzt auf youtube und gebt Leeroy Jenkins ein. da lernt ihr was.
[Gruppe][Mage, Schamy & Pally] 5 min Desktop
[Gruppe][Ich] O_O *heul*
[Gruppe][Ich] Ich meinte doch nicht jetzt -_-
[Gruppe][Pally2] Keine Angst, die kommen wieder *Keks reich*
[Gruppe][Ich] Danke


5 min später sind sie gleichzeitig wiedergekommen.
das wollte ich loswerden
Eben das mich stört sind die die einfach XD oder ^^ ohne Grund rumschreiben. ja mein ^^ oben war berechtigt


----------



## Kilberndus129 (29. Oktober 2008)

Zitat von einer Person, deren Namen ich leider nicht parat habe:
"Kick mal den Priest, der macht keinen Schaden!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werde selber erst im November 15, aber jedenfalls versuche ich, soweit möglich, Rechtschreibung und auch ein bisschen
Zeichensetzung im Spiel beizubehalten.
Bei organisierten Raids schreibe ich gerne mal ohne Großbuchstaben, weil ich mich meist beeilen muss mit schreiben.
Blizzard sollte mal ein Event starten, wo sie die deutsche Rechtschreibung aller Spieler testen.
Natürlich mit Belohnungen:
100Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler: Seltenes Haustier
200Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler: 60% Mount
500Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler: Sehr seltenes Haustier (Schwarzer Manawyrm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
750Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler: 100% Mount
1000 Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler: Goldkosten der Epic-Flugmount Ausbildung um 10% verrringert. (Also nur noch 4500Gold)

Oder als Archievement: Bei 10.000 Sätze ohne Rechtschreibfehler gibt es den Albino-Drachen in Dunkel Rot!


----------



## Itarus (29. Oktober 2008)

Schöner Schreibstil, der Textaufbau ist allgemein gut gelungen.

Dadurch kommt dein Problem besser an uns heran und wir fühlen mit dir...
Mir geht es manchmal auch so, jedoch will ich das Buffed-Forum nicht mit meinem schrecklichen Schreibstil "bereichern". *hust*

Achja: *Foren-Slang an*

/signed

*Foren-Slang aus*


MfG Itarus


----------



## Pelinal (29. Oktober 2008)

Net nur wie sie schreiben ist katastrophal, sondern auch was...
Ich glaub ich schreib mir mal n addon, das zählt, wie oft ich Spams melde, dürfte pro Stunde im Handel - Hauptstädte so etwa auf die 200-300 zugehn(verschiedene leute, net einzelne posts).
Wenn man wie ich aus der Pubertät(Zitat: Die mit 5Jahren beginnt und mit 25 aufhört) noch net raus ist, sich aber zusammenreißt(weil man selbst genervt ist und "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod" nicht mehr lustig sondern tragisch findet...), kann man zwar die Sprache der (ich bin so frei und nenn sie so, denn ein anderes Wort gibt es nunmal nicht dafür) Kiddies verstehn, aber bekommt trotzdem bei Fragen wie "Könntest du bitte normales Deutsch benutzen, man versteht kaum, was du uns sagen willst" "Ich weiß, du redest mit deinen Kumpels auch so, ich machs ja auch, aber könntest du Auslassungen bitte in der Schriftsprache vermeiden?" nur Antworten "ololol, zu dum zum lesn oda was?"...
Ich bin froh, dass ich in einer Gilde bin, die nur Leute ab 18 einlädt und bei entsprechendem Verhalten Ausnahmen macht, es hilft schon sehr stark, diesem ganzen Ersetzen von Buchstaben durch Zahlen oder andere Buchstaben(mein Favorit: q statt g, z.T. kommen da ungewollt neue Wörter raus, die ca. 20 xDs/Sekunde nach sich ziehen) zumindest teilweise zu entfliehen.
Und was mich am allermeisten an diesen Kiddies stört ist garnicht ihr Schreiben, sondern ihre Hybris, die beim allerersten Epic(ausm AH)beginnt zu wachsen und anscheinend nie aufhört. "Was mich besiegt ist OP aber ein N00b" <-- Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das 12Jährige so schöne Paradoxa hervorbringen.

Meinetwegen dürfen die Kiddies immer so schreiben, aber bitte nicht in öffentlichen Channels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Was schätzt ihr, wieviele "Spammer" wissen, woher das Wort Spam herkommt?


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

Kilberndus129 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Blizzard sollte mal ein Event starten, wo sie die deutsche Rechtschreibung aller Spieler testen.
> Natürlich mit Belohnungen:
> ...



Das solltest du dir patentieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wette Blizz ist ganz scharf auf diese Idee ...... nein ok , sorry für meine Ironie, war auch nicht böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber um deine Idee aufzugreifen .... statt nen Schimpfwortfilter könnte Blizz ja mal ne Rechtschreibkorrektur einführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

Pelinal schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> P.S.: Was schätzt ihr, wieviele "Spammer" wissen, woher das Wort Spam herkommt?



0,5% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danro (29. Oktober 2008)

Kilberndus129 schrieb:


> Zitat von einer Person, deren Namen ich leider nicht parat habe:
> "Kick mal den Priest, der macht keinen Schaden!"
> 
> 
> ...




Und wie soll der dann heißen WOW-Pisa studie kannst knicken das wird nix wenn alle durchfallen können die doch dann net einfach deren Accounts sperren


----------



## Shadowclea (29. Oktober 2008)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.Diese "Gangsta"-Sprache ist weder cool noch auf irgendeine Art witzig.

2.Diese "Gangsta"-Sprache zeigt wie erbärmlich manche Spieler sind.

3.Es nervt einfach nur und man braucht eh mindestens 20 Sekunden, um den Inhalt dieser Sätze zu verstehen.

4.Diese "Gangsta"-Sprache sagt schon aus z.B. im /2, dass man ein Noob ist.

Eine Bitte an alle Fanatiker dieser Sprache: BITTE hört auf damit!
Mir qualmt schon der Kopf, weil ich häufig ein paar Minuten brauche, um den Sinn 
dieser Geheimsprache zu verstehen...


Mfg Shadow


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

20 secs wären ja noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

5 mins schon eher , aber haste ja weiter unten nochmal geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube dass diese "Gangsta"-Slang-Fanatiker überhaupt wissen was ihre tollen "b00n <=> n00b" "R0xx0r" etc Begriffe überhaupt bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (29. Oktober 2008)

Ice-mage schrieb:


> aber um deine Idee aufzugreifen .... statt nen Schimpfwortfilter könnte Blizz ja mal ne Rechtschreibkorrektur einführen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och nöö. Dann werden die Leute (um die es hier geht) ja NOCH fauler, denn dann sagen alle: 

"Rechtschreibung? WTF?!?? - Wofür zahl ich denn 13 Euronen im Monat ??!!"


----------



## Carisha (29. Oktober 2008)

Shadowclea schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Interessant dass die Qualität wie jemanden seinen Char beherrscht an der Sprache gemessen wird. Ist das eine neue Blizzard Studie oder ist dir der Quatsch von ganz alleine eingefallen? Anderer Sprache=Noob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür solltest du nen Lutscher als Belohnung bekommen.

Du brauchst 20 Sekunden um den Inhalt eines Satzes zu verstehen. Lass mich raten, du bist im Moment dabei deine Reaktionsfähigkeit zu trainieren da du auch 20 Sekunden benötigst einen Normalmob von einem Elite zu unterscheiden. Lutscher Nummer zwei geht wieder an dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn mein Posting sarkastisch ist, aber es muss auch mal deutlich werden, wenn Grenzen überschritten sind. Und das sind sie hier eindeutig.


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> ch wenn mein Posting sarkastisch ist, aber es muss auch mal deutlich werden, wenn Grenzen überschritten sind. Und das sind sie hier eindeutig.



Ja, und als Belohnung für die Ignoranz der Netiquette und meinen Hinweisen zum Umgang miteinander, darfst du mindestens 24 Stunden ohne Schreibrechte im Forum dich an dem Erfolg erfreuen. :-)


----------



## Latharíl (30. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> LOL EY alter Ey mach dich ma locker du noob!! ey echt echt ey watt bist du denn für nen gimp lol ey !!! ey ohne scheiss alter ey muahahahahahahaha lol ey omg  -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





irgendwie denk ich bei dir grasd an " schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben. "+ "verhalten udn mitarbeit note 6"


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> irgendwie denk ich bei dir grasd an " schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben. "+ "verhalten udn mitarbeit note 6"



ironie nicht erkannt?

...


----------



## KoR Diego (30. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Soll ich die Feuerwehr rufen, weil der Absender mit von Spasmen geschüttelten Fingern an der Tastatur sitzt ?



Den Rettungsdienst. Den Rettungsdienst und nicht die Feuerwehr. Meist unter der gleichen Nummer zu erreichen, in einigen Städten fährt auch die Feuerwehr den Rettungsdienst... aber es ist und bleibt der Rettungsdienst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten eine ganz, ganz große

/unterschrift

drunter. Da ich auch auf Tirion spiele, spricht es mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Neolos FM (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für die Einrichtung einiger Server, auf denen man eine Aufnahmeprüfung bestehend aus Rechtschreibprüfung und Intelligenztest absolvieren muss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal ein paar meiner mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Gedanken zum Sprachproblem: Ich habe ja nun schon mehrfach die sogenannten Rechtschreibnazis angegriffen, da diese manchmal an die Decke gehen wo es wirklich nicht Not tut. 
Aber, auch ich habe so meine Probleme mit der Jugendsprache. Es stimmt natürlich, das die aktuelle Jugend schon immer ihren eigenen Sttil hatte. Der hat auch schon immer bei der älteren Generation angeeckt. Aber:
Diese Sprachstile haben sich nie derart stark von der eigentlichen Deutschen Sprache unterschieden wie heute. Auch beinhaltet sie nie  derart mutwilliges falsch schreiben. Wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler mache (und das mach ich oft genug) passiert das weil ich unkonzentriert bin, oder in Eile. Das übliche halt, was jeder kennt. Aber aus Alter, ein Alder zu machen, ist da doch ne ganz andere Schiene. 
Die Sprache der jeweiligen Jugendbewegungen aus 50, 60er und 70ern waren auch meiner Ansicht nach nicht so stark vom untersten Rand der Bildungshrachie geprägt, wie es heute der Fall ist.
Und man muss ja nicht jede Veränderung der Sprache hinnehmen, nur weil es normal ist, das Sprachen sich verändern. Andere Länder schreiben vor, wieviel Muttersprache im radio gesendet werden muss. 
Wenn jeder alles komplet Wahllos so ausdrücken kann wie er will, bringt das niemanden was. Man muss bedenken, erst der Buchdruck und die Verbreitung einheitlicher Rechtschreibregeln haben in Europa das zeitalter der Aufklärung eingeleitet und damit den Grundstein unseres heutigen Wohlstandes gelegt.


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Einrichtung einiger Server, auf denen man eine Aufnahmeprüfung bestehend aus Rechtschreibprüfung und Intelligenztest absolvieren muss!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach, Blizzards Kunden bestehen doch zu mindestens 60% aus euten, die dann nicht auf solchen servern spielen könnten... was meinst u was das für ein geheule gäbe in den foren? und dass blizzard geheule aus der community ernst nimmt hat man uns ja inzwischen schon oft genug vorgeführt...

ich wäre durchaus für solche server... aber wer den test da nicht besteht wird wahrscheinich dann ganz mit wow aufhören...
--> lohnt sich wirtschaftlich nicht für blizzard
--> blizzard macht sowas nicht.


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein paar meiner mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Gedanken zum Sprachproblem: Ich habe ja nun schon mehrfach die sogenannten Rechtschreibnazis angegriffen, da diese manchmal an die Decke gehen wo es wirklich nicht Not tut.
> Aber, auch ich habe so meine Probleme mit der Jugendsprache. Es stimmt natürlich, das die aktuelle Jugend schon immer ihren eigenen Sttil hatte. Der hat auch schon immer bei der älteren Generation angeeckt. Aber:
> Diese Sprachstile haben sich nie derart stark von der eigentlichen Deutschen Sprache unterschieden wie heute. Auch beinhaltet sie nie  derart mutwilliges falsch schreiben. Wenn ich Rechtschreibfehler mache (und das mach ich oft genug) passiert das weil ich unkonzentriert bin, oder in Eile. Das übliche halt, was jeder kennt. Aber aus Alter, ein Alder zu machen, st da doch ne ganz andere Schiene.
> Die Sprache der jeweiligen Jugendbewegungen aus 50, 60er und 70ern waren auch meiner Ansicht nach nicht so stark vom untersten Rand der Bildungshrachie geprägt, wie es heute der Fall ist.
> ...



stimme dir grundsätzlich zu... kann solche 'gangsta sprache' auch net leiden... mit fehlenden/falsch gesetzten satzzeichen, exzessiv genutzten ausrufe- und fragezeichen und so weiter... 
gross/kleinschreibung ist dann so ne sache... aus bequemlichkeit lasse ich die meistens im inet ganz weg... bei KOMPLETT IN CAPS GESCHRIEBENEN TEXTEN hörts dann aber auch auf, sowas nervt einfach nur...


----------



## Punani (30. Oktober 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.



spielst auf "das syndikat"?^^


----------



## Rondar (30. Oktober 2008)

Also nachdem ich nach der 14.Seite keine Lust mehr hatte mir alle weiteren Beiträge an zu sehen und durch zu lesen gebe ich mal etwas zum guten.Als erstes ein super Thema und sehr netter und ansehnlicher Text und dafür ein /sign.
Dann fiel mir auf das sehr viele stark vom thema abgeschweift sind und es sehr stark für ihre eigenen Probleme die ja nun nix mit dem Thema gemein hatten genutzt hatten.
Ich meine macht doch ein eigenes Thema mit sowas auf warum schreibt 
ihr eure unsachlichen Äusserungen bei anderen rein.
Ist das Absicht?
Da ich aber jetzt auch etwas abschweife will ich zurück kommen zu dem eigentlichen Thema.
Leider ist es doch so das wir mehr oder weniger überall auf den Europäischen Servern solche ich sage jetzt mal vorsichtig "Sprachdeppen" haben.Die wird es immer geben und vom Aussterben sind die leider auch nicht bedroht.Das Verhalten der Leute auf den Realms kann man leider nicht vom Alter abhängig machen sehr zum Mitleid der anderen.
Ich meine es ist egal wo man Spielt ob es auf einem Rp-Realm ist einem Normalen oder sogar auf den Pvp-Realms überall findet man solche Leute.Drum können wir nur eines tun sie entweder zu ignorieren oder mit ihnen zu Leben.Was anderes wird uns nicht übrig bleiben.Ok ganz hartgesotten noch das Spiel zu wechseln aber ist es das wert?
Ich sag nein weil ich gerne Wow spiele auch wenn es manchmal etwas schwer ist vernünftige Leute zu finden.

Mfg
Rondar


----------



## Carisha (30. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, und als Belohnung für die Ignoranz der Netiquette und meinen Hinweisen zum Umgang miteinander, darfst du mindestens 24 Stunden ohne Schreibrechte im Forum dich an dem Erfolg erfreuen. :-)




So, nachdem ich dann gestern auch als (schlechtes) Beispiel dafür gedient habe, dass nicht nur junge Mitspieler sich manchmal im Ton vergreifen, möchte ich das hier auch an viele der Poster hier weitergeben.

Ihr tobt euch hier mit Beleidigungen durch das Forum. "Spast" ist nur eins der Wörter, die ihr für Mitspieler benutzt um sie für ihre Schreibweise zu demütigen. 
Also das ist auch nicht wirklich die feine Art. Dafür dürft ihr euch ruhig selbst auf die Finger klopfen.


Ich denke mal, dass es einfach in der Generation 12+ super cool ist, so zu schreiben und dass dies schon auch eine kleine Rebellion zu den Rechtschreibregeln darstellt. Wenn man bedenkt mit wievielen Rechtschreibreformen die junge Generation zu kämpfen hatte, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie ihre eigene Reform in Foren, Chats und Onlinespielen durchziehen.

Mit einem zugedrückten Auge, etwas Verständnis und manchmal auch mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht, dürfte jeder von euch sehr gut damit im Spiel zurechtkommen.


----------



## FL_weazz (30. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“



/signed

Was auch noch gut kommt: "Wieviel Rüssi, wieviel +heal??? LOOOOL, lass ma weiter suchen..."


----------



## ReWahn (30. Oktober 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich dann gestern auch als (schlechtes) Beispiel dafür gedient habe, dass nicht nur junge Mitspieler sich manchmal im Ton vergreifen, möchte ich das hier auch an viele der Poster hier weitergeben.
> 
> Ihr tobt euch hier mit Beleidigungen durch das Forum. "Spast" ist nur eins der Wörter, die ihr für Mitspieler benutzt um sie für ihre Schreibweise zu demütigen.
> Also das ist auch nicht wirklich die feine Art. Dafür dürft ihr euch ruhig selbst auf die Finger klopfen.
> ...



<-- auch erst 16. und habe eigentlich recht wenig probleme mit rechtschreibreormen gehabt... oder allgemein damit, die rechtschreibung und grammattik der deutschen sprache einigermassen zu befolgen.
sicher macht jeder mal nen fehler, in bezug auf gross- und kleinschreibung is as ja auch kein problem, und auch tippfehler a la "wsa" statt "was" sind kein ding. aber grobe grammattische fehler (fehlende kommata, fehlende interpunktion, satzbaufehler, etc) stören dann doch, ebenso wie wiederholte grobe rechtschreibfehler ("diskusion" z...


----------



## Tade (30. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich spiele auch auf Tirion und fühle absolut mit dir!!!
Dennoch denke ich, dass man das mit der perfekten Rechtschreibung nicht so ernst sehen darf. dass es ja auch Menschen gibt , die das Schicksal des Legastenikers tragen, oder unter einer Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche leiden.
 Ich will hier nicht allzu moralisch wirken, aber da bin ich immer vorsichtig. Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ausserdem erwische ich mich auch immer öfters dabei, das ich dieses kryptische Fachchinesich verwende. Aber ich arbeite an mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass die Spieler (besonders auf Tirion) wieder freundlicher werden und sich so verhalten, dass man gemeinsam Spass am Zusammenspiel haben kann.

Ansonsten /sign

P.s.: Ich verbeuge mich vor deinem Schreibstil!


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
> gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
> Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
> manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
> Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!



100% /sign


----------



## Teradas (30. Oktober 2008)

Joa stimme dir zu.

„EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“  wie geil!


----------



## Latharíl (30. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ironie nicht erkannt?
> 
> ...




nö weils sowas wirklich gibt und das eventuell ein solches exemplar sein könnte...


----------



## Gast20180212 (31. Oktober 2008)

ohja diese "kiddys" (ok nicht alle minderjährigen ik muss sagen sind auch erwachsene ...) die einem mit so sinnlosem prolligem wortgelabere aufen sack gehen dass man schon kb mehr hat...
ik war mal mit meinem krieger tank...was eig sapß macht doch auf grund mangelndem iq und nervtötenden aktionen einen um den verstand bringt, was andere spieler noch dazu von sich geben, dass ik mittlerweille überzeugter furry krieger bin... mal so als beispiel..

man kann nich ma in ruhe twinken, questen, raiden etc die verfolgen einen überall hin ...


----------



## Seratos (31. Oktober 2008)

Also den post fand ich mal amüsierend^^
Bin selber von Tirion, Horde, ka ob ich's überlesen habe, aber welche fraktion spielst du?
Weil ich auf Hordenseite fast keine probleme mit sowas habe. Klar gibts es den ein oder anderen Spieler, der unsozial ist oder sonstiges, aber hällt sich in grenzen. Meiner erfahrung nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm, kann aber auch daran liegen, das deine beschriebene situation im caa 40-50 bereich ist, im 70er bereich ist es etwas humaner dann.
Naja hoffe trotzdem, dass dir so ein paar unfreundliche spieler nicht den spaß verderben, gibt immerhin eine menge nette.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so far
Dax


----------



## Abigayle (31. Oktober 2008)

Mir geht es auch so das ich manchmal nicht weiss ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Ich meine, wozu lernt jeder Mensch eine Sprache wenn sie in einem Maße verstümmelt wird, das es schon weh tut? Ich stell mir grad so einen beim Vorstellungsgepräch vor: "WTF? Ich und nen Schoolabschluss? Ey ROFL Alta! Voll lolig!" Oh man, und da wundert man sich jedes Jahr aufs Neue über die Pisa Studie.

Ist ja nicht so, das das nur in den Spielen so ist, ist ja inzwischen schon so schlimm das das im Alltagsgebrauch übergeht. Als Kassiererin muss man manchmal teilweise mehrmals nachfragen, was die eigentlich haben möchten oder suchen. Das ist wirklich schlimm. So manches Mal war mir das echt peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (31. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> „EY mnach nuk un las MAge…dann gogo“



lol xD aber lass mal sowas krieg ich auch oft zu hörn und diese arroganten profi gamer hey ich habe selber 2 lvl 70 charaktere aber manche glauben tatsächlich je mehr 70er (bald 80er) man besitzt desto besser ist man und kommen dann immer mehr mit solchem gequatsche  wie du eben ja schon sagtest ich spiel auf den servern alextrasza und rajaxx und es ist auf beiden das gleiche und meist auch so hammer rechtschreibverdrehung das du erstmal ne stunde da sitzt und im duden nach der bedeutung dieses buchstaben und zeichen salats suchst finde echt man sollte für sowas mal nen duden rausbringen lasst uns mal bei langenscheidt anklopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wie dem auch sei diese leute wirst du wohl nicht ändern können aber ich denke es gibt noch genug "deutsch-sprechende" WoW spieler entweder solche profis ignoriern oder einfach zähne zusammen beißen mundhalten und durch da so schnel wie möglich meist meine taktik wenn mir die leute meiner gruppe mal wieder gehörig gegen den strich gehen


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Oktober 2008)

Tja der Thread-Ersteller ist halt einer der wenigen Leute die noch Anstand in WoW haben... selten aber anscheinend gibts es doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderwave (31. Oktober 2008)

So, da gab´s ja viel zu lesen hier.
Erstmal für den TE selbst:

/signed

Ich Spiele ja auf dem Zirkel, und kenne solche Probleme auch mehr als genug (Leider gibt´s bei uns immer weniger RPler, wodurch der Umgang untereinander sehr stark leidet). Gildenintern hab ich schon so eine Art Vaterersatz übernommen und kümmere mich notfalls auch um die "Erziehung" unserer Mitglieder.

Sprich ich Sorge dafür, das diese sich fair und respektvoll gegenüber anderen verhalten, aber auch das wir für andere mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen.
Sei es, wenn im Gruppenchannel jemand seit 3 Stunden nen Tank, Heiler oder sonstwas für irgendeine Instanz sucht (Ja, wir helfen sogut es geht um auch andere dazu zu bringen, den nächsten zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wenn es um den Handel geht.

Leider gibt´s auch bei uns immer wieder welche, die einem nach dem 3. Hinweis, bitte den Caps im Handelschannel auszuschalten, freundlich antworten entgegenbringen die aus der Kategorie "LOL KKNB SO SIEHT MAN`S DOCH ERST BESSER" entsprungen sind. Schade drum das es nichts bringt, solchen Leuten ein Ticket zu schreiben. Blizzard´s Regeln sind dafür leider etwas zu weichherzig gemacht.

Was Raids und Instanzen angeht, da gehen wir nur noch Gildenintern, bzw. mit speziell Ausgewählten Partnergilden, wo wir wissen das diese eine klare, und auch lesbare Schreibweise haben.


Kleine Ergänzung am Rande: Bei uns ist der Begriff "Kiddy" nicht auf´s körperliche Alter bezogen, sondern wirklich auf die offensichtlich geistige Tieffliegerebene bezogen. Also auf diese Personen, die der Meinung sind, die Anonymität gibt ihnen das Recht, sich wie gewaltige A...l..scher (hoffe diese Zensur reicht) zu benehmen.


----------



## Carisha (31. Oktober 2008)

Thunderwave schrieb:


> Leider gibt´s auch bei uns immer wieder welche, die einem nach dem 3. Hinweis, bitte den Caps im Handelschannel auszuschalten, freundlich antworten entgegenbringen die aus der Kategorie "LOL KKNB SO SIEHT MAN`S DOCH ERST BESSER" entsprungen sind. Schade drum das es nichts bringt, solchen Leuten ein Ticket zu schreiben. Blizzard´s Regeln sind dafür leider etwas zu weichherzig gemacht.



Ich muss gestehen da hat er aber recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch auf den Servern im Handelschannel zugeht, aber auf Antonidas ist es manchmal echt heftig. 
Da wird blödsinn im Handelschat gelabert, da unterhalten sich manche im Dreieck, als wären sie alleine auf dem Server, da werden Gruppen und Spieler gesucht, da fragen die Leute nach Materialienlisten für Verzauberungen, oder was denn heute Dayliequest ist, ... . Und nur manchmal, nimmt man in den ganzen Chaos noch eine "tausche Seher gegen Aldor" Meldung wahr. 
Vor allem in Shat geht es immer zu wie in einem Hühnerstall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitokris (31. Oktober 2008)

@ TE: super geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich stimme dir absolut zu. 

Vor allem die Gruppensuche ist das allerletzte....man KANN eigentlich auch nur was falsch machen, wenn man Leute freundlich anwispert und fragt, zB Paladine, ob sie Tank, Heiler oder DD sind...weiß man doch vorher oder?^^
auf jeden Fall bekommt man in ca 50% der Fälle ne pampige oder keine Antwort. Was ist denn so schwer an "nein danke" weil kein Bock auf Ini?? 
Das Geilste war ja mal ein Makro von wegen "herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sie haben einen Retripala angewhispert. Ich tanke nix, heile nix und fi**** tu ich nur mit ...."  LOL?!?

Wie auch immer, ich wäre für Server ab 18 oder so...aber dazu wird sich Blizz wohl nie durchringen, obwohl viele sicherlich auf solche Server schon seit Anbeginn von WoW händeringend und sabbernd warten. Ich würd da sofort hinwechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auf jeden Fall froh dass meine Gilde ab 18 ist (mit Ausnahmen, das geht schon mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dementsprechend angenehm ist das Klima, denn jeder kennt jeden, zT auch persönlich, und raiden geht zwar nicht perfekt, aber entspannt vonstatten und jeder bekommt mal ein feines Item ab.

Ist es nicht viel angenehmer, einfach mal halbwegs fair zu anderen zu sein als Leute anzuwispern und da steht dann bei jedem zweiten"Der Spieler ignoriert Euch", weil man fast alle auf dem Server wie ein A*****loch behandelt hat? so findet man doch erst recht keine Grp^^ Noch ne Idee: Serverweite ignore...nagut, das ist blödsinn...aber ein Bann der GMs für richtige Idioten sollte doch schon mal drin sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GN8 und LG


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Oktober 2008)

Nitokris schrieb:


> @ TE: super geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*punkt1:* Nicht umsetzbar, guck dir CS:Source an (ab 16), da sind nur unter 14jährige online.
*punkt2:* Nur weil die meisten Leute über 18 ein annehmbares Maß an geistiger Reife und Intelligenz aufweisen, ist das noch lange kein Naturgesetz; Ich habe schon unzählige Leute über 18 online kennengelernt, die ich vom Niveau ihrer Sprache auf 12-14 geschätzt hätte. Andersrum habe ich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Jugendlichen, die in meinem Alter sind, die um einiges mehr Anstand und fairness an den Tag legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*punkt3:* Ja es ist viel angenehmer halbwegs fair zu anderen zu sein... Hat aber nix mit dem Alter zu tun;

Im Übrigen meinen so viele Leute dauernd, dass Leute über 18 sehr viel mehr Lebenserfahrung mitbringen (?), was sollen solche übertriebenen Pauschalisierungen? Nehmen wir allein mal das Beispiel Sex, so unpassend das auch erscheinen mag, aber es gibt durchaus viele Leute unter 18, die schon keine Jungfrau mehr sind, und ebenso Leute über 18; Es gibt Leute die mit unter 18 schon schwere Krankheiten hinter sich haben, es gibt auch sehr viele Leute über 18 die noch keine hatten; All sowas sind ja prägende Erfahrungen... manche sammeln sie früher, mache später, manche zu spät, manche zu früh... Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...
Alter bringt nicht unbedingt geistige Reife mit sich... Ich könnte noch ca. 83247723 Beispiele aus meinem Alltag verwenden, wäre allerdings überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß,
konti


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Lieber TE,

besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können.
__

Bis auf einen Punkt in dem ich dir widersprechen muss..

..die Spieler die sich -wirklich- so aufführen, sind in 90% der Fälle keine Kinder. Keine Jugendlichen. Keine unter-18-Jährigen.

Ich bin selber erst 19 - aber ich erleb solche Aktionen nur von halberwachsenen Spielern, die WoW als "Arbeit" sehn und ihren "Ingame-Stolz" verteidigen. Sogar Frauen jenseits der 30 habn sich schon so aufgeführt.. gab nicht erst einen Gildenkick bei uns weil sich diverse Leute zu sehr ins Spiel reingesteigert haben.

Da macht man extra ne +18-Gilde auf, und im Endeffekt is der 11jährige Sohn unseres Gildenehepärchens zwanzig mal sozialer als die meisten halbstarken Älteren.


----------



## Byrok (31. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> ...Sinds Außerirdische, die via WoW Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen wollen ?...



loool *lachmichtot* ... manchmal muss man schon denken: "wie in aller welt hat der/die die schule bestanden?" naja, vlt. auch nicht bestanden, aber zumindest mal reingeschnofelt in die welt der allgemeinbildung^^

sieh es so: schlimmer gehts nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können.
> __
> ...



leider müss ich da widersprechen.
Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht DAS es wirklich in den meisten fällen die "Kinder" sind die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen. aber ich denke die Diskusion wird es ewig geben weil jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema hat. Vielleicht reisen sich die "Kleinen" z.Z. mehr zusammen weil sie so ein schlechtes Image haben. Vielleicht spielen die "bösen Großen" zu zeiten zu denen ich nicht spiele. 

Ich kann nur sagen das es mir persönlich so vorkommt als wären es in 90% der fälle wirklich "Kiddys".

Und von mir aus können die 12-16jährigen jetzt alle behaupten das sie brav und lieb sind, aber das kauf ich ihnen erst ab wenn ich es erlebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich skeptisch tut mir leid.

ach: und ja, ich spiele auch gerne mit Spielern die jünger sind als ich, wenn sie sich benehmen können. Manchmal können sie mir sogar noch was beibringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ice-mage (31. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> *punkt1:* Nicht umsetzbar, guck dir CS:Source an (ab 16), da sind nur unter 14jährige online.
> *punkt2:* Nur weil die meisten Leute über 18 ein annehmbares Maß an geistiger Reife und Intelligenz aufweisen, ist das noch lange kein Naturgesetz; Ich habe schon unzählige Leute über 18 online kennengelernt, die ich vom Niveau ihrer Sprache auf 12-14 geschätzt hätte. Andersrum habe ich viele Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Jugendlichen, die in meinem Alter sind, die um einiges mehr Anstand und fairness an den Tag legen
> 
> 
> ...



/signed

kann ich nur zustimmen ...... fehlverhalten (nicht sprachliches) kommt auch nicht selten daher , dass manche Spieler glauben nur weil sie T6 besitzen das sie dann besser als der rest sind^^ alles was unter ihrem EQ ist eigentlich nur Noobig^^ ( das beziehe ich jetzt gerade nicht auf alle T6ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nicht angangen zu flamen!)
Vor einer Woche erst wieder erlebt .....


----------



## Kostex (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem sind eindäutig die Kiddis oder die eingebildeten Spieler aus imba Gilden die dich gleich für dumm verkaufen wollen wenne 1 mal nen fehler machst in der Inni. Naja schade oft dass di ignore List net unendlich lang sein kann mit solchenLeuten hab ich auch keine lust zu zocken. Zock ja net wow um mich aufzuregen ;-)


----------



## Faimith (31. Oktober 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersteinmal schliesse ich mich der Menge an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/signed

Und dann noch etwas kleines:


Kahadan schrieb:


> Der geistige Reifegrad degeneriert mehr und mehr.


Ja, und mit jedem Addon wird WoW noch leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und irgendwann wird der Handelschannel von 3 Jährigen vollgespamt.



Kahadan schrieb:


> Die "mangelnde Reife" der WoW-Community hat mich letzten Endes daszu gebracht auf Hdro umzusteigen.


Auch dort wird die Community mit der Zeit zu Grunde gehen...



Kahadan schrieb:


> Nicht das ALLE WoW-Spieler so sind, die meisten sind ja normal und weisen keine >ganz erhebliche Defizite im zwischenmenschlichen Bereich< auf.
> Allerdings fällt der Haufen mit den Defiziten weit mehr auf als die ruhigen und sozial kompetenten Mitspieler.


Das ist leider so :S



Kahadan schrieb:


> EDIT: nach dem was Te-Rax schrieb, muss ich sagen, dass ich bisher nicht auf RP-Realms spielte und daher mit der WoW-RP-Gemeinde keine Erfahrungen ob positiv, ob negativ) gemacht habe.


Ich war bis jetzt erst 1mal auf einem RP-Server, jedoch nicht für längere Zeit, was mir keinen Einblick über die "RP-Gemeinde" ermöglicht hat.
Auf unserem PvP-Server (Eredar) gehört das gespame, rumgejammere und die schwanzvergleiche zum Tagesablauf :S, und irgendwann gewöhnt man sich daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn aber dann plötzlich wiedermal ein Wisper kommt:
"****": Hey, kannste mir pls was zu essen machen?
"Fairith" (Steht im Ah und ist beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

): Nö sry
--- 1 Min nix.. ---
"****": Kackn4p

kann man nurnoch schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da es sich nicht lohnen würde, sich darüber aufzuregen...


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke besser als der TE hätte niemand schildern können, womit wir "normalen Spieler uns heute jeden Tag ausseinandersetzen müssen. 
Glücklicherweise gerate ich im Spiel sehr selten an solche Leute. Und wenn das dann doch mal der Fall ist komme ich eigentlich grundsätzlich drumherum mit diesen irgendetwas im Spiel unternehmen zu müssen.
Das mag daran liegen das ich solche Kandidaten sehr gerne und sehr schnell wissen lasse was ich von ihnen halte.^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tante V (:

Spielst du zufällig Allianz auf nem relativ alten Server?
Dann kann ich deine Meinung nämlich gut verstehen.

Ich spiel Horde am Server Lothar. Wir haben recht wenig Kinder.
Dafür unzählige Arbeitslose stolze Hartz-IV Empfänger die im Handelschat alle Arbeitenden sozialkompetenten Menschen auslachen dass sie sich zum Start von WotLk keinen Urlaub nehmen müssn weil sie sowiso schon frei habn usw..

Dabei denk ich auch an jemandn aus unserer Gilde.. der is mit seiner Ehefrau und seinem Sohn rein - alle 3 habn wir in kürzester Zeit auf 70 gezogen, eines Nachts warn sie auf und weg. 24h täglich am farmen, questen, twinken, saufen und baffen zhaus (jap, wir kennen die ausn Reallife), und sobald mal ne Kleinigkeit ingame nicht passt schnallts Granada.

Oder wohl einer meiner besten Freunde in der Gilde.. total lieber Mensch, aber vollkommen WoW-gestört.. ständig am rumnörgeln wenn mal einer in der Gruppe is dern blaues 70er-Item anhat.. egal wie gut das ding is.. Epics müssns sein.

Oder die T6-Leute.. ein paar davon traumhaft genial drauf - die meisten aber nur am zicken. Tdm Heroic - unsre Leute mit den T4-Twinks (und ja! es ist gutes equipment für leute die nicht 24/7 zocken, sondern nur 1x die woche kara rennen) - allesamt sind wir ausgelacht wordn, vonwegen "Tdm Hero schafft man nie im Leben mit dem Crapequip". Dass ich nicht lache. Sind auch 25+.


._.


----------



## Tante V (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo Tante V (:
> 
> Spielst du zufällig Allianz auf nem relativ alten Server?
> Dann kann ich deine Meinung nämlich gut verstehen.



woher weißt du das nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frostwolf -.- .... ally -.-


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> woher weißt du das nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




;} Kinder:Erwachsene = 50:50

Da hast du wohl leider eine schlechte Spielbasis.
Besonders auf Frostwolf, weils da ja Pro-Gilden gibt.

(: Horde Lothar rockt. Ebenfalls zahlreiche Idioten, aber die meistn davon habn so wenig Verstand und logisches Denken, dass man sie mit Schnippen 2 Stunden still stelln kann.

Und der Großteil der Leute ist einfach nur klasse.


----------



## Diabolus69 (31. Oktober 2008)

Genau das Problem hab ich auch schon oft genug gehabt . Deshalb ist es ja so sinnvoll mit der Gilde oder halt mit Spielern aus der Friendslist eine Inni zu machen . In Meiner FL sind nur Spieler mit denen Ich schon mal gequestet oder schon in Innis war so kann Ich mich einigermaßen darauf verlassen , das da keine großen Probleme im Gruppenspiel auftreten . Hatte auch schon einen Pala in der Gruppe der sich als Ninja Looter herausstellte und wenn man Ihn drauf ansprach warum er denn auf Stoff Heiler Rüstung bedarf macht , bekommt man nur ne Antwort wie , die kann Ich zum heilen gebrauchen ! (Pala war auf Schutz geskillt) und beim nächsten Boss Dropt eine Offkrieger Plattenbrust und der Pala macht wieder bedarf (und Gewinnt) mit der Begründung "wenn ich auf Vergelter umskille" obwohl der Krieger die Brust eher gebraucht hätte , weil er Off geskillt war und noch eine grüne Brust anhatte . ergebnis war , der Krieger hat dann die Gruppe verlassen und der rest der gruppe wollte dann auch nicht mehr weitermachen . Dieser Pala ist bei mir garantiert nicht auf der FL gelandet , dafür gibts ne andere Liste !!!
Und das war nicht das einzige mal das mir so etwas oder ähnliches passiert ist . Daher bin Ich mit Meiner auswahl an Gruppenmitspielern sehr Vorsichtig geworden , denn wenn ich meine Zeit für ein Gruppenspiel schon opfere will ich auch nicht ständig auf alles verzichten , da geh Ich lieber Dailys machen oder Farmen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolos FM (31. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Ach, Blizzards Kunden bestehen doch zu mindestens 60% aus euten, die dann nicht auf solchen servern spielen könnten... was meinst u was das für ein geheule gäbe in den foren? und dass blizzard geheule aus der community ernst nimmt hat man uns ja inzwischen schon oft genug vorgeführt...
> 
> ich wäre durchaus für solche server... aber wer den test da nicht besteht wird wahrscheinich dann ganz mit wow aufhören...
> --> lohnt sich wirtschaftlich nicht für blizzard
> --> blizzard macht sowas nicht.



Ich will ja nicht, dass es ausschliesslich solche Server gibt, sondern nur ein paar davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Bengue schrieb:


> mimimi...




Boah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich ersönlich bin ziemlich geteilter meinung zum teil hab ich "kiddies" getroffen, die hatten in ts auch eine relativ hohe stimme usw. aber waren voll korrekt und konnten sich benehmen. Dann gab es welche die reagierten bei jedem müll sofort über usw. Im Grunde bin ich folgender Meinung: Das geistige Alter zählt. oder: Man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt (bzw. andere dich einschätzen) Ich könnte jetzt auch einige Leute in den Forum hier aufzählen die auf die Beschreibung "Kiddies nerven" wie die Faust aufs auge passen, aber ich unterlasse eben dieses.


----------



## Shalara (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich fände es zumindest überlegenswert, wenn Blizzard ein paar Realms nur für 18+ oder so reservieren würde, die (vor)pubertäre Zickerei und die entsprechenden Manieren können einem manchmal schon den Spielspass verderben, wobei ich das trotzdem nicht generalisieren will.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Shalara schrieb:


> Kann ich nur beipflichten. Ich fände es zumindest überlegenswert, wenn Blizzard ein paar Realms nur für 18+ oder so reservieren würde, die (vor)pubertäre Zickerei und die entsprechenden Manieren können einem manchmal schon den Spielspass verderben, wobei ich das trotzdem nicht generalisieren will.



Das einzurichten ist unmöglich! Das größte Problem des Internet ist nunmal die Anonymität. Deswegen sind keine Daten nachweisbar. Höchstens müsste man Personalien schicken aber das währe zuviel aufwand für die user+ Blizzard.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich das Erstellungsdatum dieses Topics sehe, wird einem schnell klar, das es sich um ein altes und leidiges Thema handelt. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir auch oft beim patzigen oder völlig irrationalen Aktionen oft denke „blöde Blagen“. Aber wie schon einige sagten, kann niemand dies letztendlich wirklich am Alter festmachen. Ich selbst machte schon oft die Erfahrung, dass ich öfter längeren Kontakt mit Leuten in der Gilde hatte, wo ich aufgrund des Auftretens, der Ansichten und dem sozialen Verhaltens davon ausging, das dieser ein gutes Stück über 20 sei, aber sich herausstellte das die betreffende Person erst zB 17 war/ist. Anders herum kenne ich auch mehrfache Familienvater im 55+ bereich, welchen ich jegliche geistige Reife oder besser soziale Intelligenz abspreche. Insofern sollte man wirklich dahin gehen, jeden einzeln zu sehen und zu „bewerten“.

Schlimmer jedoch empfinde ich nicht nur in WoW sondern im gesamten Internet (und auch vereinzelt sehr deutlich hier im Buffed Forum) das Auftreten der „Halbstarken“. Im laufe der Zeit habe ich für mich den Begriff „Tastaturheldentum“ dafür als Umschreibung entwickelt.

Als kleine Erklärung hierzu ein Beispiel… Bevor ich zu WoW kam, war ich ein sehr sehr aktiver CS (jaja, lacht nur^^) Spieler und besuchte viele Turniere und allgemeine LAN-Partys. Natürlich waren einem viele der Gäste bereits von Namen her geläufig. Die einen sehr sympathisch (nett, höflich, hilfsbereit und kooperativ, andere mehr zurückhaltend, ein paar sehr aggressiv und wieder andere „Helden des Alltags (meine klare Lieblingsgruppe… die alles können, alles wissen, alles gesehen haben, sowieso alles schon besser gemacht haben, die sowieso den besten Rechner haben, die meisten Frauen im Bett hatten, den besten Job haben, das meiste Geld verdienen usw. usf.).

Um zum Punkt zu kommen – LANpartys haben sich damals zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsereignissen entwickelt, denn dort konnte man diese Helden mal Live erleben. Und ihr könnt es Euch schon fast denken… 90% der Tastaturhelden sind kleine arme Würstchen, die im realen Leben total nett, freundlich und zurückhaltend sind, was man sich aber online hätte kaum vorstellen können. Keine Spur mehr von dem ganzen Mut und der großen Worten. Plötzlich sind die ganzen extremen Ansichten und die übertriebenen Forderungen alle gar nicht so gemeint gewesen, und man habe das alles gar nicht s gesagt oder gemeint. Die übrigen 10% sind wirklich Spinner und unverbesserlich…Schuldigung, aber so was finde ich einfach nur peinlich. 

Mich ärgert es oft maßlos, das sich viele einfach hinter Ihrem 19’zöller verstecken und meinen Sie müssen bei jeder Gelegenheit ob sie nun passend ist oder nicht, schön sicher in Ihren 4 Wänden, ohne das jemand weis wie es wirklich um sie steht oder Ihnen etwas kann - die Sau raus lassen und beleidigen und provozieren bis die Wände wackeln. Ist es wirklich so schwer sich genau so im Internet, oder besser gesagt Ingame zu geben wie Sie es auch im realen Leben tun würden? Oder mangelt es einfach an Selbstbewusstsein, dass das internet der einzige Ort ist wo sie Ihren Frust los werden können? Schon mal was von Sport gehört?! Oder Singleplayergames?! Da kann man stundenlang die Npc anschreiben und es tut niemanden weh!

Wenn Ihr durch die Innenstadt Eurer Stadt lauft und ein Pärchen spricht Dich an, ob Du vielleicht ein Foto von Ihnen zusammen machen könntest – sagst Du auch (die meisten zumindest) „Ja, klar, mache ich eben“ Ingame: „Könntest Du mir bitte ein wenig Wasser machen“ – Antwort „Nö, verpiss Dich zu Nub“… Sorry im realen Leben würde dies keiner wagen zu sagen weil a) man nen Pfeilchen riskiert und b) es einfach unhöflich wäre.

Viele sollten sich mal genau überlegen, sowohl im Spiel als auch in Foren, wie sie selbst behandelt werden wollen und auch so auf andere zugehen.

Beispiel hier aus dem Forum vor ein paar Tagen wo ein bekannter Forentroll sinngemäß sagte (nicht zu mir)„(..) Ihr seid Gelegenheitsspieler und diese Leute sind mir scheissegal und gehören hier nicht hin (..)“ oder ein andere „(..) zu blöd um die Suchfunktion zu benutzen?! (..)“ – ich versichere hier jedem, so hätte das nicht geklungen wenn man vor Ihnen stehen würde… und die Autoren solcher Sprüche wäre sicher angesäuert, wenn man Ihnen so entgegnen würde…

Also in diesem Sinne – die Regeln des Zusammenlebens sind so einfach…

lg


----------



## Sjul (31. Oktober 2008)

amen bruder genau deiner meinung!


----------



## Premutos (31. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Leider wird es nichts nutzen, da die "Tastaturhelden" die Anonymität des Internets für sich entdeckt haben und - wie du schon sagst -  anderswo vermutlich zu feige oder zu bequem (Sport) sind, ihren Frust abzulassen...
Aber wenn der halbe Server auf der Ignorelist steht, lässt es sich bestimmt ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodah (31. Oktober 2008)

Dazu nur eins:
/agree !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (31. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich von mir behaupte eine Klasse auf die ich mich konzentriere halbwegs gut spielen zu können (was mir auch immer und immer wieder von allen möglichen Leuten bestätigt wird) bin ich meistens in Gruppen oder ähnlichem derjenige der auf etwaiges Fehlverhalten 1-2 mal hinweist und wenn sich nichts ändert ich die Gruppe verlasse.

Sollte ich derjenige sein der im Unrecht war sind se eh ohne mich besser dran

Sollte ich derjenige sein der im Recht ist hab ich schlimmstenfalls ne ID für irgend eine Ini verloren aber meine Selbstachtung behalten und nicht meinen Stolz den Schweinen zum Frass vorgeworfen um vielleicht an Boss X vorbeizukommen um Item Y eventuell zu erhalten.

Das witzige ist .... irgendwie folgte immer kurz darauf ein Re-Invite weil mein Kontrahent gekickt wurde da ich der Gruppe durch mein Spiel-Verhalten und meine "geistige Reife" mehr bringe als der Störenfried 

.... naja vielleicht hilft es auch das zwei meiner Main-chars t4 bzw. t6 Heiler sind :-/ nein nein nein ... das liegt nur an meinem Charakter das se mich zurückwollen *fg*

Naja in Summe habe ich meine Prinzipien und dennen bleibe ich treu .... geht mir jemand gegen den Strich, geht entweder ich oder der andere .

Und zum thema Handels-channel
Meistens sind es immer die gleichen 1-2 störenfriede die alle gegenseitig aufstacheln .... ich verfolge den chat ein weilchen ... dann setze ich mich daran und stelle die beiden Störenfriede vor dem anwesenden Zusehern im Handelschannel blos bis se sich selbst so dumm vorkommen wie se vermutlich wirklich sind und sich nicht mehr trauen die Finger auf die Tastatur zu legen. Das sorgt meistens für Ruhe.

lg Sily


----------



## Anduris (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann wirklich aus Glück sagen, dass das auf meinem Server Frostmourne überhaupt nicht der Fall ist. Hier findet man eigentlich immer eine Gruppe, sei es ein Kara Markenrun, ein ZA Raid oder eine Gruppe für eine andere Instanz... Es gibt sogar jemand, der jede Woche Random Raids veranstaltet und zwar sogar in BT und MH. Und noch dazu ziemlich erfolgsreich. Es hat sogar vor kurzem jemand Illidan mit einem Random-Raid auf unserem Server gelegt. Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, dass die Probleme mit dem Gruppenspiel, die du geschildert hast, meistens im Low-Levelbereich vorkommen! Ab der Scherbenwelt ändert sich das aber ganz gewaltig. Es gibt zwar immer noch solche Fälle, aber eher seltener. Habe das mit meinem Main sehr gut gemerkt, sowie mit meinem Twinks. Auch von Freunden und Ingamekollegen habe ich das gehört! Wo es auch noch ganz schlimm ist, auch auf meinm Realmpool, sind die Schlachtfelder, dort geht es meist drunter und drüber - Beleidigungen, wie EY DU KACKNOOB KOMM MAL SW DEFFEN, oder sonstige andere, hirnlose Anmache kommen immer vor! Naja, ich finde dein Thread unterscheidet sich sehr von den anderen ,,Klagethreads" und ich finde es ebenfalls gut, wie du dich ausgedrückt hast etc. Das ist ein Thema, das man stets aktuell halten sollte, wenn man ein aktiver WoW Spieler ist!
Entschuldigung für Rechtschreibfehler, falls welche enthalten sind! 

Grüßle Anduris


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Gänsemarsch

Sowas von zutreffend vormuliert - Daumen hoch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Kaldonir (31. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht bringt es auch, einmal die Stunde in allen Startgebieten ein Konzil abzuhalten, damit die richtig neuen Spieler erstmal mitbekommen, was das Sozialverhalten in WoW bedeutet. Kaum einer weiß am Anfang, was Bedarf und was Gier ist. Erst einmal wird irgendwo draufgeklickt. Falls man da mit dem Twink von einem 70er in der Gruppe ist, gibts womöglich gleich ein Ignore. Keiner nimmt sich die Zeit, erstmal zu klären ob der Spieler neu ist oder nicht und ob er weiß, was er da tut. Wie sollen die Spieler es denn lernen, wenn sie selbst nur Hass entgegengeschleudert bekommen, obwohl sie nur ein Onlinespiel starten wollten.
Ich glaube, sowas ist der Grund für solche Leute. falsche (ingame-Erziehung)


----------



## Rodah (31. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich aus Glück sagen, dass das auf meinem Server Frostmourne überhaupt nicht der Fall ist. Hier findet man eigentlich immer eine Gruppe, sei es ein Kara Markenrun, ein ZA Raid oder eine Gruppe für eine andere Instanz... Es gibt sogar jemand, der jede Woche Random Raids veranstaltet und zwar sogar in BT und MH. Und noch dazu ziemlich erfolgsreich. Es hat sogar vor kurzem jemand Illidan mit einem Random-Raid auf unserem Server gelegt. Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, dass die Probleme mit dem Gruppenspiel, die du geschildert hast, meistens im Low-Levelbereich vorkommen! Ab der Scherbenwelt ändert sich das aber ganz gewaltig. Es gibt zwar immer noch solche Fälle, aber eher seltener. Habe das mit meinem Main sehr gut gemerkt, sowie mit meinem Twinks. Auch von Freunden und Ingamekollegen habe ich das gehört! Wo es auch noch ganz schlimm ist, auch auf meinm Realmpool, sind die Schlachtfelder, dort geht es meist drunter und drüber - Beleidigungen, wie EY DU KACKNOOB KOMM MAL SW DEFFEN, oder sonstige andere, hirnlose Anmache kommen immer vor! Naja, ich finde dein Thread unterscheidet sich sehr von den anderen ,,Klagethreads" und ich finde es ebenfalls gut, wie du dich ausgedrückt hast etc. Das ist ein Thema, das man stets aktuell halten sollte, wenn man ein aktiver WoW Spieler ist!
> Entschuldigung für Rechtschreibfehler, falls welche enthalten sind!
> 
> Grüßle Anduris



Bisher ist dieses zwar mehr im lowlevel bereich zu sehen, doch auch die werden irgendwann 60, 70 und bestimmt auch lv 80. Wie das mit all dem geflame klappt ist mir zwar noch ein Rätsel, aber es klappt.
Auch in der Scherbenwelt bist du davor nicht befreit. 
@Gänsemarsch, auch für mich ist es absolut nicht nachzuvollziehen, aus welchem Grund das Innere während eines Onlinegames verdreht wird und man als das Gegenteil auftreten muss. Aber was ist mit diesen Leuten? Kann mal jemand Stellung beziehen?


----------



## Kaliba (31. Oktober 2008)

/signed

Ich bin selber zwar erst 15 Jahre alt, aber ich kann mich dir nur anschliessen. Im Moment is es schlimm was auf den Servern so abgeht.
Die deutsche Sprache geht zwar sowieso gerade unter, aber solange wir sie noch haben sollte man auch nach den Regeln der Rechtschreibung schreiben.
Und zu de Haupthema dem Sozialverhalten kann ich deinen Äußerungen nur beipflichten.

Mfg. Kalli


----------



## Pepper1991 (31. Oktober 2008)

Am Sozialverhalten einiger Spieler lässt sich nichts ändern und wird sich in Zukunft auch nichts ändern. Es gibt nun mal nette Spieler die zuvorkommend sind und einige eben mal wieder nicht.

Wobei wir auch schon knapp wieder bei dem Thema sind: Typischer Hunter, Rogue zocker und typischer Priester Pala zocker oder ähnlich...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (31. Oktober 2008)

/signed

Selbst auf RP Servern ist die Spache (zumindest in der Gruppe) verkommen zu: "cu" "hi" "Ey Mage, machn Tisch" und so weiter.

Ich gehe nur noch mit meiner Gilde los. Die besteht aus 100% Erwachsenen. 

Ich hoffe inständig das diese lol-kiddys bald keine Lust mehr auf WoW haben, oder den Server wechseln.


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

Rodah schrieb:


> Bisher ist dieses zwar mehr im lowlevel bereich zu sehen, doch auch die werden irgendwann 60, 70 und bestimmt auch lv 80. Wie das mit all dem geflame klappt ist mir zwar noch ein Rätsel, aber es klappt.
> Auch in der Scherbenwelt bist du davor nicht befreit.
> @Gänsemarsch, auch für mich ist es absolut nicht nachzuvollziehen, aus welchem Grund das Innere während eines Onlinegames verdreht wird und man als das Gegenteil auftreten muss. Aber was ist mit diesen Leuten? Kann mal jemand Stellung beziehen?



Hallo,

stimmt, auch in der Scherbenwelt ist man nicht ganz davon befreit - jedoch ist es vermehrt noch in den Anfangsbereichen dort sowie bei Bollwerk und Blutkessel oft zu spüren, daß man es mit geistigen Kiddies zu tun hat. 

Was ich persönlich ganz grundsätzlich nicht abkann, sind Gruppeneinladungen ohne vorher kurz nochmal gefragt zu werden (außer man steht grad in der offenen Welt vor dem gleichen Quest-Ziel-Mob). Nur weil ich brav die Suche-nach-Gruppe-Funktion nutze und mich dort eingetragen habe, bin ich noch lange kein willenloser NPC, den man eben so anklicken kann.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Khari (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dir auch voll und ganz zu! Aber zu behaupten dass nur kleine Kinder und jugendliche so schreiben und reden, ist reiner Unsinn. Ich hatte z.b. gestern im av nen Gespräch mit einem angeblich 24-jährigen und einem noch älteren "Herren" die sich aufführten als wären sie die tollsten besten geilsten Leute auf der ganzen Welt und das in eben dieser Art wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich hab sie darauf angesprochen und sie laberten irgendwas von wegen ich wäre eine Zicke, ich wäre zu oft enttäuscht worden, sie könnten ja nachher ein bischen mit mir flirten aus mitleid. Sowas find ich absolut lächerlich. 
Ich bitte daher auch alle WoW-Spieler wenigstens einmal ein bischen nachzudenken was ihr in was für einer Art schreibt. 
(Achja wenn ihr wollt dass euch wer hilft, das wort "bitte" kann helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [wird auch immer seltener])


----------



## Pontifexmax (31. Oktober 2008)

Du weisst schon das du mit diesem Beitrag vielen Zweiflern Deiner Intelligenzebene eine herzerfrischende Bestätigung Ihrer Erlebnisse beschert hast.
Ich sage nur - That's Live so ist das Leben und WoW zeigt als Sammelbecken den Querschnitt der Jugend von Heute im Schnelldurchlauf.
Ich habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben unserer Muttersprache so unter die Arme zu greifen. Zu aussichtslos ist das in WoW.
Meinen persönlichen Erfolg hatte ich trotzdem - mein 14 jähriger Sohn der mit mir seit 2 Jahren spielt, hat in WoW - unter meiner Kontrolle - seine deutsche Rechtschreibung erheblich verbessert da er jeden Tag den Spiegel vorgehalten bekommt wie man es nicht macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in diesen Zusammenhang stellt sich mit eine andere Frage - wie findet man Mitspieler die wie Du in gepflegtem fehlerfreien Deutsch mit gewissem Anstand einfach nur Ihren Spass in WoW haben wollen und gemeinsam in einer Gilde Gleichgesinnter spielen wollen.

Ich habe zwar in meiner Gilde paar Gleichgesinnte vereint aber es ist nicht einfach so jemanden zu finden auf dem Server. Immerhin ist ein derartiges Instanzerlebnis mit solchen WoW-Spielern was ganz besonderes wenn man fast nichts sagen muss weil jeder irgendwie seine Rolle kennt - alle Gier machen und man beim Verteilen besonderer Beute auch mal auf was verzichtet oder höflich die anderen fragt ob man es bekommen kann. Selbstredend das man ankündigt wenn man das Spiel verlassen muss und zwar einige minuten vorher. Es soll sogar Paladine geben die noch die Selbstopferungsfunktion Ihres Chars nutzen um einen Heiler aus dem Spiel zu nehmen damit er vor einem drohenden Totalausfall gerettet wird um danach dem Rest der Gruppe das Laufen zu ersparen.

Hat mich jedenfalls gefreut zu lesen das es Leute meiner Denke auch noch im Spiel gibt.
Grüsse von Obsidian aus dem Obsidianorden/Norgannon


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Pontifexmax schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das du mit diesem Beitrag vielen Zweiflern Deiner Intelligenzebene eine herzerfrischende Bestätigung Ihrer Erlebnisse beschert hast.



Du weisst schon, dass du jetzt eine 24-Stunden-Schreibsperre hast, um über die Missachtung der Netiquette nachzudenken. :-)


----------



## Fredperry (31. Oktober 2008)

Es wird immer Leute geben die nicht angemessen schreiben und sprechen können, dass gabs früher schon und wirds auch immer weiter geben...

Und man kann ja nicht davon ausgehen das ein 12 jähriger die gleiche Sprache benutzt wie ein mitte 30 jähriger der Wortschatz und die Grammatik sind ja noch bei weitem nicht so vorhanden wie bei "älteren" Spielern.


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

Pontifexmax schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das du mit diesem Beitrag vielen Zweiflern Deiner Intelligenzebene eine herzerfrischende Bestätigung Ihrer Erlebnisse beschert hast.






ZAM schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass du jetzt eine 24-Stunden-Schreibsperre hast, um über die Missachtung der Netiquette nachzudenken. :-)




STOPPP ZAM, 

dieser Satz von ihm war POSITIV gegenüber dem TE gemeint... er sagt, der TE hat mit diesem Beitrag allen anderen zweifelnden Personen, die sich auf der gleich hohen Intelligenzebene wie der TE befinden, sehr geholfen.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## EvilStorm (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen...

Falls Rechtschreibfehler, dann entschuldigt mich bitte. Habe nur noch 5min. Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst gerade im Handelchannel, wurde mein Kumpel geflamt.
Mein Kumpel hat einen Maggi Raid veranstaltet, weil ihm einfach langweilig war.
Natürlich war auch TS dabei.. Folgendes:
Mein Kumpel hat ein bisschen eine hohe Stimme, da er ja erst gerade in denn Stimmbruch kommt. (rofl)
Wobei, wenn man mit ihm normal schreibt, dann hört er sich an wie ein Erwachsener, also sein gestiges Verhalten im Sozial Verhalten ist gegenüber anderen Spieler neutral.
Er hilft auch immer gerne.. wie ich.. so haben wir uns ja auch kennen gelern ;D
Doch als er denn Raid veranstaltet hat, war ja klar, das die anderen seine Stimme hörten...
Ausserdem waren einige (um genau zu sein 3-5 der Spieler im Raid) nur Störenfrieden.
Sie haben nur herumgeschreit und gelacht.. und das während eines Raid.. das finde ich einfach voll daneben.
Natürlich ist es dazu gekommen, dass er sie gekickt hat. (Hätte ich auch gemacht, wegen absolutem Fehlverhalten.)
Das wurde dannach auch ganz schnell im Handelschannel veröffentlicht.
Ich weiss ja nicht was im Kopf dieser Spieler vor sich geht, aber wenn ich in einem Raid bin, dann halte ich einfach meine Schnauze.. fertig.
Ich habe diesen Spieler dann auch gleich bloss gestellt, mit einem langen Text das er völlig das richtige gemacht hat.
Natürlich hat er dann gleich angefangen mich zu beleidigen, im Handelschannel.
Was er nicht wusste, war das ich jede menge Kumpels auf dem Server habe und sie ihn dann auch bloss gestellt haben.
Dannach war wirklich Ruhe.. er hat nichteinmal mehr etwas geschrieben.
Die einzige Varriante solche Spieler zum schweigen zu bringen, ist wenn man das gleiche mit ihnen macht. Erst dann können sie mitfühlen.

Ist ein bisschen verwirrend, aber ich hoffe mal das ihr mitkommt ^^

MFg Evil!


----------



## Gwen (31. Oktober 2008)

Absolut, vollkommen und 100%ig Deiner Meinung.

Von "hassu ma?" über "gimmich ma d buff!" bis zu "epic Mage sucht Tank, heal unnoc 2 DD für fett ZH hero, ogogog! mama hin alter!" alles erlebt (auf 3 unterschiedlichen Realms).
Allerdings gibt es auch die schönen Erlebnisse, wenn eine renomierte Gilde einen Mitspieler achtkant aus der Gilde verweist, weil dieser in oben beschriebener Art auf Kritik an seiner Spielweise reagierte und die Gruppe mit den Worten "Und tschüß ihr kack noobs" verließ.



Ich will NICHT auf den unter 18 jährigen rumhacken oder die Verrohung der Sprachkultur/schatzes anpranger, was ich aber wirklich schlimm finde ist, wenn Leute außerhalb der bunten Onlinewelten die Sprache mit in das Realleben nehmen.
Beispiele:
*Man geht durch die Stadt, sieht mehrere kichernde Teenager und einer sagt "Heheh, das ist ja total LOL! Ich rofl mich voll weg, Alter."
*Oder man wird im Club seines Vertrauens von jemandem mit den 2 Buchstaben "WB" begrüßt...

Im TS finde ich solche ausdrucksstarken Worte ja schon seltsam - aber im realen Leben ein Lachen durch ein lautes "hihihi LOL!" zu ersetzen ist schon arg fragwürdig. "Netspeak keep out of reallife", fordern da sogar schon manche US-Amerikaner unter 20.
Wobei ich es amüsant finde das die prüden und religiösen Amerikaner, das gute alte "Oh my god/lord" durch ein tatsächlich ausgesprochenes "OMG" (Oh em dschi) ersetzt haben...

traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Realcynn (31. Oktober 2008)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich das Erstellungsdatum dieses Topics sehe, wird einem schnell klar, das es sich um ein altes und leidiges Thema handelt. Ich gebe zu, dass ich mir auch oft beim patzigen oder völlig irrationalen Aktionen oft denke &#8222;blöde Blagen&#8220;. Aber wie schon einige sagten, kann niemand dies letztendlich wirklich am Alter festmachen. Ich selbst machte schon oft die Erfahrung, dass ich öfter längeren Kontakt mit Leuten in der Gilde hatte, wo ich aufgrund des Auftretens, der Ansichten und dem sozialen Verhaltens davon ausging, das dieser ein gutes Stück über 20 sei, aber sich herausstellte das die betreffende Person erst zB 17 war/ist. Anders herum kenne ich auch mehrfache Familienvater im 55+ bereich, welchen ich jegliche geistige Reife oder besser soziale Intelligenz abspreche. Insofern sollte man wirklich dahin gehen, jeden einzeln zu sehen und zu &#8222;bewerten&#8220;.
> 
> ...



/sign mehr kann man zu diesem Thema eigentlich nicht sagen, auch wir "waren" mal jung (ok bin immer noch 18 kann also nicht behaupten nicht jungs zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und kann mich nicht daran erinnern so mit meinen Mitmenschen umgegangen zu sein Ingame sowie auch sonst.




> Wobei wir auch schon knapp wieder bei dem Thema sind: Typischer Hunter, Rogue zocker und typischer Priester Pala zocker oder ähnlich...



Dazu möchte ich nur sagen : Das sind Vorurteile! Nicht alle die eine dieser Klassen spielen sind gleich Idioten, solche Leute können in allen Klassen vorkommen. Ich habe auch einen Priester und einen Hunter und würde mich selber eigentlich eher als sozialen und Hilfsbereiten Menschen btrachten. 
Ein gutes Sprichwort dazu ist "Nicht von allen auf einen schließen".


----------



## kaldorei (31. Oktober 2008)

Noamuth schrieb:


> Absolut, vollkommen und 100%ig Deiner Meinung.
> 
> Von "hassu ma?" über "gimmich ma d buff!" bis zu "epic Mage sucht Tank, heal unnoc 2 DD für fett ZH hero, ogogog! mama hin alter!" alles erlebt (...)



Alles zwangsbeurlauben und WAR spielen lassen (natürlich Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), da können solche Wesen von den Grünhäuten noch richtig gepflegte Konversation lernen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Grüsse von u. a. einem netten Schurken^^


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2008)

Primus schrieb:


> STOPPP ZAM,
> 
> dieser Satz von ihm war POSITIV gegenüber dem TE gemeint... er sagt, der TE hat mit diesem Beitrag allen anderen zweifelnden Personen, die sich auf der gleich hohen Intelligenzebene wie der TE befinden, sehr geholfen.
> 
> ...



Ich habs nochmal geprüft - sind zur Zeit Aufgrund des Verhaltens einiger User in diesen Dingen sehr empfindlich. 
Die Schreibsperre ist wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (31. Oktober 2008)

Pontifexmax schrieb:


> Aber in diesen Zusammenhang stellt sich mit eine andere Frage - wie findet man Mitspieler die wie Du in gepflegtem fehlerfreien Deutsch mit gewissem Anstand einfach nur Ihren Spass in WoW haben wollen und gemeinsam in einer Gilde Gleichgesinnter spielen wollen.



Mein Tipp: Erfolgreiche Gilden (hier kann ich nur von Meinen Erfahrungen sprechen. Dies stellt jedoch keine Grundsätzlichkeit dar) haben auch oft viel strängere Auflagen an ihre Mitglieder und ziehen auch mehr die Extreme an...

Nach einschlägigen, negativen Erfahrungen suche ich mir nur noch Gilden, welche nicht sooo weit im Spiel fortgeschritten sind und das Spiel noch Spiel sein lassen. Zugegeben, dadurch konnte ich zB MH oder TB erst nach dem Patch 3.0.3 regelmäßig besuchen, dafür hatte ich aber schon vor dem Patch jeden Abend nette Unterhaltungen mit freundlichen und Hilfsbereiten Spielern, welche auch noch nach dem 5. wipe in einer 0-8/15 Instanz etwas lustiges zusagen haben, oder wo spontan Kara, ZA und noch ne Hero angegangen wird.

lg

p.s. Ich stamme von Nefarian
p.s.s. @ZAM: auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

LFG DEFWARRI 2xDD & HEAL für TDM HERO!!!!!1111einseinselfzwölfdrölf

2 Sekunden später:

LFG DEFWARRI OHNE CRAPEQUIP MIT EPIX 2xDD & HEAL für TDM HERO!!!111111 /w me 4 inv!!!!111



mir fehlt in dem forum definitiv der kotz-smiley.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (31. Oktober 2008)

Seit der TV WOW Werbung ist es vorbei mit den Old School Zeiten des gegenseitigen Respektes und der Wertschätzung einer sozialen Community. 

Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Früher war wirklich alles besser und auch der Umgangston. Natürlich gibt es sie immer noch, die coolen Mitspieler für Instanzen usw, sie gehen einfach ein wenig unter in der Masse von Newcomer Playern, die alles wie Fastfood haben möchten.

Vielleicht ist dieser neue Ton im Spiel/Foren der Grund, wieso ich selbst angefangen habe, gewissen Spiele zu kritisieren, was z.Beispiel bei AoC anfing. Gewisse Spiele und Entwickler haben aber wirklich das rote Tuch verdient, um ihnen zu zeigen, das sie so nicht mit uns Spielern umgehen können.
Leider heizen solche Releases von derartig miesen Produkten, die nach der grossen WoW Epoche erscheinen, die eher jüngere Community noch mehr auf. So entwickelt sich die ganze Misere umso stärker, der Flame und Unmut aus dem RL wird in die Spielwelt getragen, möglichst zu Unbeteiligten. 

Zum Glück interessiert es mich inGame meist nicht, was andere Denken oder von sich halten, abgesehen von den Leuten die man kennt oder kennen lernt und die einem vom Grundverhalten eher ins Bild passen. Jeder Mensch darf so sein, wie er ist. 


Es fehlt den jüngeren Spielern einfach an guten Vorbildern, die ihnen noch Werte wie Respekt und Anstand vermitteln. Natürlich soll jeder selber entscheiden, wie er sein Leben in Angriff nimmt, doch nicht auf Kosten anderer Spieler und ihrer Freizeitbeschäftigung. Ich denke es ist nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn sich da gewisse Spieler mal paar Gedanken dazu machen, wie sie auf andere wirken wollen.
Die Rechtschreibung stört mich überhaupt nicht, solange es noch verständlich formuliert ist und ich den Sinn der Worte ergründen kann. Man ist ja immerhin nicht zum korrigieren im Spiel, sondern um sich in WoW die Zeit zu vertreiben.


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> mir fehlt in dem forum definitiv der kotz-smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^ is doch so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korkmaz (31. Oktober 2008)

/push + signed

Also, ich sach ma so, ich bin definitiv zum schreiben solcher Texte zu Faul!

Allerdings kann man dir nur Recht geben, auf dem Server, dem ich spiele ist es ebenfalls so + schlimmer. (Der Rat von Dalaran, Ja RP-PVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Da ist es die gleiche schose, man sucht eine Rnd-Raid-Gruppe, so man geht los (nach 1 Std. Wartezeit zu 10t wohlgemerkt, und elend langen dekonstruktiven verbalen Conversationen).

Ich mein Blizz gab bekannt, 11 Millionen aktive WoW-Accounts Weltweit! (und ich denk es wird noch zunehmen, da die Sprache des Spieles erweitert wurde.)

Worauf ich jetzt hinaus will? Ich weiss es auch nicht, nein Spaß, das man entweder Server für unter 18 Jährige einrichtet, in der Accountverwaltung sein Alter anhand eines (ich sach ma als Beispiel: POSTIdent-Verfahren) hinterlegt. Da würde Blizzard weder potenzielle Spieler verlieren noch sonstig' derartiges.

Ich dachte ja erst an eine FSK 18, allerdings nicht wegen Spielgeschehen sondern wegen Ingame umgang. Ja doofe Idee da sie Milliardenschwere verluste davontragen würden. Und wer wäre so dumm? xD

Finds auch echt schade das es solche Leute gibt. Aber was bringt es alles? Leider Gottes nix. -.-

Aber schön ist es zu hören/lesen das es wirklich noch "Kopfklare" Spieler gibt die nicht nurnoch in Ihrer 2. Welt leben.

/für WoW-FSK 18 Server!


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> ^^ is doch so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frag doch einen Admin ob das eingeführt werden darf/kann^^


----------



## Androhirim (31. Oktober 2008)

Wow is ein Spiel mit kleinen Fehlern, aber mit einem riesigen Problem, und das ist die Community...


----------



## Rodah (31. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Zum Glück interessiert es mich inGame meist nicht, was andere Denken oder von sich halten, abgesehen von den Leuten die man kennt oder kennen lernt und die einem vom Grundverhalten eher ins Bild passen. Jeder Mensch darf so sein, wie er ist.
> 
> 
> Es fehlt den jüngeren Spielern einfach an guten Vorbildern, die ihnen noch Werte wie Respekt und Anstand vermitteln. Natürlich soll jeder selber entscheiden, wie er sein Leben in Angriff nimmt, doch nicht auf Kosten anderer Spieler und ihrer Freizeitbeschäftigung. Ich denke es ist nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn sich da gewisse Spieler mal paar Gedanken dazu machen, wie sie auf andere wirken wollen.
> Die Rechtschreibung stört mich überhaupt nicht, solange es noch verständlich formuliert ist und ich den Sinn der Worte ergründen kann. Man ist ja immerhin nicht zum korrigieren im Spiel, sondern um sich in WoW die Zeit zu vertreiben.



Mich interessiert das auch absolut gar nicht was andere von mir denken, doch wenn Du das 10. x innerhalb von 30 Minuten Frechheiten im Channel liest ist das eindeutig zu viel. Oft kann ich nur darüber Lachen.
Wir selbst haben eine kleine, neue Gilde aufgemacht um Neulingen einen 'sorgengenfreien' Start in WoW zu bieten. Erklärungen wie 'was bedeuten eigentlich diese zwei Haken ^^ ?' waren auch schon dabei. Doch stell sich mal wer vor das hätten die Jungs im Handels Chan geschreiben, sie wären geteert und gefedert worden. 

Es fehlt an guten Vorbildern, ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. nur den jüngeren Spielern? nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich distanziere mich mit der Gilde von Dummköpfen, die sich nicht benehmen können, wenn dieses nicht eingehalten wird ---> Kick! Wir nehmen zwar vorzugsweise Volljährige auf, aber aus zwei bestimmten Gründen, die ich bisher einige Male erklären musste:
- Wir wollen nicht auf unsere Wortwahl achten und auch wenn ab 14 jährige schlimmere Wörter kennen und sie gebrauchen, wir in unserer Gilde fördern dieses nicht.
- Die Gilde und WoW soll niemals ein gespanntes Verhältnis zwischen Eltern und ihrem Kind hervorrufen und wenn wir Gildenintern wirklich in eine Ini gehen wollen, müssen wir uns auf die Member verlassen können und die Grenze zu 'mein Kind ist WoW-süchtig' ist schnell überschritten! Ich möchte kein Teil davon sein!

Jeder unter 18-jährige, dem ich das erklärte hat mit vollkommen Recht gegeben! Naja, außer einer der natürlich gleich Beleidungen auspackte! Aber einer ist keiner!

Das Alter ist egal, Benehmen und Ausdrucksweise ist wichtig! 

PS: wir suchen Member in der Gilde (Server Lothar) und befinden uns alle noch am leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (31. Oktober 2008)

hm naja ich bin derzeit auf madmortem unterwegs und finde es da ganz ok muss ich sagen.
und wenn mir mal jemand wirklich wirklich dumm kommt einfach auf igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leschko (31. Oktober 2008)

der verfasser hat recht


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

Khari schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir auch voll und ganz zu! Aber zu behaupten dass nur kleine Kinder und jugendliche so schreiben und reden, ist reiner Unsinn. Ich hatte z.b. gestern im av nen Gespräch mit einem angeblich 24-jährigen und einem noch älteren "Herren" die sich aufführten als wären sie die tollsten besten geilsten Leute auf der ganzen Welt und das in eben dieser Art wie du es beschrieben hast. Ich hab sie darauf angesprochen und sie laberten irgendwas von wegen ich wäre eine Zicke, ich wäre zu oft enttäuscht worden, sie könnten ja nachher ein bischen mit mir flirten aus mitleid. Sowas find ich absolut lächerlich.
> Ich bitte daher auch alle WoW-Spieler wenigstens einmal ein bischen nachzudenken was ihr in was für einer Art schreibt.
> (Achja wenn ihr wollt dass euch wer hilft, das wort "bitte" kann helfen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

o.O ... hm... waren das ein Magier und ein Jäger mit SEHR ähnlichen Namen (fast gleich) von der Nachtwache? Dann kenn ich die vielleicht... von der Beschreibung des dummen Gelabers her könnten sie es sein... und vom Alter des einen auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre mal wieder typisch für die beiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Fray_2010 (31. Oktober 2008)

tag zusammen.....


ich muss leider auch zustimmen, das das verhlaten in-game immer schlechter wird auch auf dem server shattrath(horde) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man random gruppen sucht kann ma sich fast nur noch auf frind-list verlassen.....sonst hast wieder leute die mitten in der ini austeigen(q. fertig weg) einfach so..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder noch schlimmer die leute die dich ansprechen:"gib 50g" lvl20 sind und was weiss ich für namen haben wie zb.:Furzii oder schlimmer.....


mfg
Fray_2010


----------



## Nebuki (31. Oktober 2008)

Was das betteln angeht kann man nur damit kontern, dass im Handels Chan auszudiskutieren. Namen nennen und öffentlich machen. Wir gehen schließlich alle selber farmen!


----------



## Nethe (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen!

Also ich war jetzt definitiv zu faul alle 48 Seiten zu lesen.

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, das es schon sehr schlimm ist wie sich das in letzter Zeit entwickelt bei uns auf Eredar ist das ganz genau so. 

Teilweise sind halt wirklich so Brainbananen unterwegs wo du dir wirklich denkst "Mein Gott ist das denn so ein armer Junge der im Gehtto aufgewachsen ist?" 
Ey alder gib ma buff...


Irgendwie erschreckend...


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (31. Oktober 2008)

Korkmaz schrieb:


> /push + signed
> 
> Also, ich sach ma so, ich bin definitiv zum schreiben solcher Texte zu Faul!
> 
> ...


Hmm also ich finde das FSK18 scheiße^^
Bin auch erst 14 und schreibe nicht so:
"SuCh tanm un herala für tdm"... Naja Spielerbewertung wäre was feines


----------



## Xenrus (31. Oktober 2008)

Jaja einer der 4 Gründe wieso ich zu WAR bin - WoW is echt gut aber die community is zum kotzen


----------



## easylite (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme voll und ganz zu. Ich bin zwar auch erst 17, aber dieses Gangstergehabe geht mir tierisch auf den S**k. Zum Glück spiele ich in einer Gilde, wo der Altersdurchschnitt bei 27 ungefähr liegt. Es gibt Jüngere und Ältere, aber die sind wenigstens alle vernüftig. Ich werde in dieser Gilde auch als 20+ geschätzt(von neuen Membern). Insgesamt ist das auf Nerathor noch sehr wenig vorhanden. Liegt wohl dran, dass dieser Server doch schon relativ alt ist.


----------



## Arithil (31. Oktober 2008)

so schreib ich auch immer wenn ich leute nicht leiden kann xD


----------



## Soccerbomba (31. Oktober 2008)

ich finde endlich sagt es mal jemand. Und das in einer Deutlichkeit und so gegliedert, dass es verständlich ist. Da hier vieles schon recht häufig gesagt wurde, und alle nur /signed schreiben, wollte ich mich eigentlich auch - gedanklich -  damit begnügen.

Aber ich finde den Post so gut, dass ich erstmals hier im Forum antworte. Es ist erfrischend zu sehen, dass es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt, die das Spiel als solches ernst nehmen. Ich selbst spiele zwar schon seit einem Jahr, habe aber insgesamt nur wenig Zeit, so dass ich es erst auf einen Charakter mit Stufe 44 gebracht habe. 

Als fortgeschrittener Anfänger frage ich grundsätzlich bei Abkürzungen nach, weil ich es nicht verstehe. Vieles im Chat ist mir jedoch komplett unverständlich, deswegen lese ich das meist nicht. Auch im Gruppenchat bemühe ich mich um eine verständliche Frage und hoffe jedesmal, dass nicht nur ich so denke.

Trotzdem kommt es immer wieder vor, dass ich in Gruppen enttäuscht werde. Da ich leider immer wieder zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten spiele, sind nicht immer Mitglieder aus meiner Gilde online, deswegen gehe ich auch in unbekannte Gruppen. Allerdings habe ich lange Zeit alle Gruppensachen abgelehnt und allein gequestet. Dies lag hauptsächlich daran, dass ich bei meiner ersten Instanz (Flammenschlund) sehr unglückliche Erfahrungen im Gruppenspiel gemacht habe und mich seitdem mehr von der allgemeinen Spielathmosphäre begeistern konnte, ohne mit Mitspielern tatsächlich zu spielen. 

Erst durch die Zeit in miener Gilde habe ich gemerkt, dass es tatsächlich viele Spieler gibt, die bereitwillig helfen, wenn man neu ist und einen nicht für total bekloppt erklären, wenn man Begriffe nicht versteht. Und erst seit ich mit einem sehr engen Freund einige Zeit über die werbt einen Freund Aktion mit einem neuen Charakter gespielt habe, finde ich das Gruppenspiel wieder interessant. Aber ich habe auch meine Lehre daraus gezogen und spiele nur noch mit Spielern in einer Instanz zusammen, die ich entweder kenne oder die sich nicht über meine Ausrüstung lustig machen (Mir fehlt die Spielerfahrung, um zu sagen, welche Ausrüstung gut ist und welche nicht. Und deswegen auch, ob meine Ausrüstung gut ist oder nicht). 

Ich bin daran interessiert, mein Spiel zu verbessern und nehme bei jedem Gruppenspiel gern Kritik an, wenn man mir kurz zeigt, wie ich etwas verbessern kann. Das scheint aber vielen Spielern nicht so zu gehen, oder anders: Verbesserung bedeutet leider für viele nur die Charakterentwicklung, nicht aber die soziale oder interaktive Komponente.

Ich hoffe, das viele Spieler den ursprünglichen Beitrag lesen und sich Gedanken über Ihre spielweise machen. Hoffentlich hilfts


----------



## Hordhaza (31. Oktober 2008)

Soccerbomba schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das viele Spieler den ursprünglichen Beitrag lesen und sich Gedanken über Ihre spielweise machen. Hoffentlich hilfts



Kaum.

1. Anmerkung:

Letztens in der S-Bahn begrüßen sich zwei junge Damen (den Fehler sie für professionelle Dienstleisterinnen am Mann zu halten sollte man nicht begehen, zumal sie dafür recht jung schienen) mit einem freundlich-lockeren Tonfall - einem Tonfall, mit dem ich mich nach dem Wetter erkundige oder die Frage stelle, ob man seinen Cappu lieber mit Sahne oder aufgeschäumter Milch trinkt.

Der Text lautete "Figg dich du Nudde". Und ja, das war eine fröhliche Begrüßung unter Freundinnen, die sich danach herzlichst umarmten.

2. Anmerkung:

Ich würde sofort 100 Euro an Blizzard spenden wenn irgendwann mal im Kampflog steht:
"Spieler trifft deutsche Sprache kritisch.
Deutsche Sprache wird wütend.
Deutsche Sprache stirbt und verletzt Verständnis schwer"


----------



## Jerhyn (31. Oktober 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Aber (und nun schneide ich ein Thema an wo ich bitte resonas haben möchte) sie können ja kaum etwas dafür. Es wird einem immer früher eingehaun: Nur der beste kommt weiter. LEISTUNG! sei besser als andere egal mit welchen mitteln.
> Ja so ist unsere Geselschaft! Erschreckend, nicht(?) wenn man mal drübernachdenkt? Wennde immer die Ellenbogen ausfährst und niemals die Hand reichst kommste, und das versichere ich dir, ganz nach oben.
> Die Geselschaft lehrt: wenn du nichtdas Bein stellst fällst du hin!!!!
> Ist es ein Wunder das viele Rücksichtslos sind?  Die mentalität ist zwar gut wenn man erfolgreich werden will, aber man überlebt auch wenn man anderen hilft, und das gerät echt manchmal in vergessenheit.



Hat sicher ein paar Wahrheiten, aber das als den Grund anzuführen auf dem ein solches Sozialverhalten basiert find ich doch (vorsichtig gesagt) sehr gewagt. Sicher Ellenbogen können zum Erfolg führen und sind sicher auch größtenteil notwendig. Doch so ein assoziales Verhalten hat sicherlich nichts mit Ehrgeiz zu tun. Vielmehr mangelt es hier an Verstand und/oder Erziehung. Jeder mit einem Quäntchen von beidem sollte in der Lage sein Richtig und Falsch zu unterscheiden. Solange es "nur" bei sprachlich Degeneration bleibt ist es noch zum aushalten finde ich. Wenns mit den Beleidigungen losgeht...hmm... ma ganz ehrlich fühlt sich jmd bei "Alda ich f*** dich" ernsthaft verletzt?


----------



## Marvlol (31. Oktober 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Leider steht die Fähigkeit zur Beherrschung der Muttersprache in umgekehrt proportionalen Verhältnis zum Textaufkommen, vulgo: Je Neanderthaler desto Text !!



Genial

/sign


----------



## Smie (31. Oktober 2008)

@TE

Sehr schön geschrieben, ich musste beim Lesen oft Schmunzeln auch wenn man über das Verhalten einiger Mitspieler in wow eher weinen müsste. Ja, Tirion hatte mal bessere Zeiten...


----------



## Re4liTy (31. Oktober 2008)

/sign

& joa, auch wenn wow nur ein spiel ist, kann ich sagen: im real life sieht es, wenn man drüber nachdenkt, genauso aus.


Damals war alles anders...


hat die frühere generation zu uns gesagt, und genauso werden wir es weitergeben ^^


ich kenn das auch, das man das gefühl hat man hat nur arschlöcher um sich.
die einfachste, bei mir immer funktionierende meinung ist: von anfang an immer nett sein und smilies benutzen xD

hier mal mein text ohne smilies denn wisst ihr was ich meine ^^

"/sign

& joa, auch wenn wow nur ein spiel ist, kann ich sagen: im real life sieht es, wenn man drüber nachdenkt, genauso aus.


Damals war alles anders...


hat die frühere generation zu uns gesagt, und genauso werden wir es weitergeben


ich kenn das auch, das man das gefühl hat man hat nur arschlöcher um sich.
die einfachste, bei mir immer funktionierende meinung ist: von anfang an immer nett sein und smilies benutzen

hier mal mein text ohne smilies denn wisst ihr was ich meine
"


----------



## RazZerrR (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!

/signed


----------



## FL_weazz (31. Oktober 2008)

/vote für automatische Rechtschreibprüfung in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (31. Oktober 2008)

FL_weazz schrieb:


> /vote für automatische Rechtschreibprüfung in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo,

ja, aber NUR eine automatische RechtschreibPRÜFUNG, KEINE automatische RechtschreibKORREKTUR.

Soll heissen, erst wenn du deinen Satz fehlerfrei eingibst, wird er übernommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Raheema (31. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin auch erstr 12 aber ich schreib nicht so eine Sch***e 


aber sowas gib es immer öffters und das macht das gane spiel irgenwie kaputt oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber trotzdem ich geb dir in allen recht
was du das schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





naja 


MfG 

Raheema/steffen


----------



## Morituri (31. Oktober 2008)

/signed^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (31. Oktober 2008)

/sign


----------



## Teradas (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, diese "Gangsta-Sprache" und dieses assoziale Verhalten,
gehen einem wirklich auf die Nerven, aber das daraus die Vorurteile gegenüber
Minderjährigen entstehen ist noch viel schlimmer! Ich kann es sogar verstehen, dass
manche Gilden nur noch erwachsene Member wollen, obwohl ich selber unter 14 bin.
Was manche "Super-Checkaa" da abhalten, ist wirklich unter jedem Niveau!

kann dir nur voll und ganz zu stimmen diese "Gansta Sprache ist einfach unter jedem niveau!

selbst zwar auch erst 12 aber finde sowas wirklich nicht so toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodah (31. Oktober 2008)

*Mal schnell was Gutes einwerfend*
Ich bin beruhigt, dass uns die 'jüngere' Generation oft Recht gibt! 
Danke, dass die Zukunft (die in Kindern und Jugendlichen steckt) nicht ganz verloren ist.

Was sollte bloss werden, wenn wir mit 80 Jahren in eine Bank kommen und der Mann am Schalter einen mit 'Ey Alder wie viel Knatze willste denn heute?' begrüßt.


----------



## Raheema (1. November 2008)

Rodah schrieb:


> *Mal schnell was Gutes einwerfend*
> Ich bin beruhigt, dass uns die 'jüngere' Generation oft Recht gibt!
> Danke, dass die Zukunft (die in Kindern und Jugendlichen steckt) nicht ganz verloren ist.
> 
> Was sollte bloss werden, wenn wir mit 80 Jahren in eine Bank kommen und der Mann am Schalter einen mit 'Ey Alder wie viel Knatze willste denn heute?' begrüßt.




jop ^^ !!!


----------



## toryz (1. November 2008)

Rodah schrieb:


> *Mal schnell was Gutes einwerfend*
> Ich bin beruhigt, dass uns die 'jüngere' Generation oft Recht gibt!
> Danke, dass die Zukunft (die in Kindern und Jugendlichen steckt) nicht ganz verloren ist.
> 
> Was sollte bloss werden, wenn wir mit 80 Jahren in eine Bank kommen und der Mann am Schalter einen mit 'Ey Alder wie viel Knatze willste denn heute?' begrüßt.



Zum Glück gibt es Bankomaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber is eh klar oder? Nicht jeder BMW Fahrer ist ein Idiot nur weil dich mal einer auf der Autobahn gedrängelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein gewisser Teil der Altersklasse disqualifiziert sich aber immer wieder. Ich mein irgendwie ist es ja verständlich, in dem Alter hätte ich mich da vielleicht auch ein wenig angegriffen gefühlt, doch wenn man dann gleich "ausartet" und wild mit Beleidigungen um sich wirft dann bestätigt man doch einfach nur die Meinung von vielen und brauch sich nicht wundern wieso dieser Gedanke so fest in manchen Hirnen eingebrannt ist. 

Bestes Beispiel...Thread wird aufgemacht...erste Antwort: MIMIMI 

Das Niveau (von solch einer Antwort) ist so flach das es unter einen Türschlitz hindurch passt... Aber flaches Niveau scheint total in zu sein und vermutlich haben solche Leute im RL nicht mal denn Mut dazu nur annähernd so etwas zu einer "fremden" Person zu sagen und müssen ihren Frust und ihre "coolnes" durchs Internet präsent machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber irgendwie, gewöhnt man sich dran, und man gewöhnt sich auch dran sich solche Leute zu merken sowie in Zukunft einfach zu meiden...

Wenn mich einer anmault, in solch einer Gossensprache wieso es denn keinen Heal hab werde ich ihm einfach sagen wieso und fertig, wenn er selber dran Schuld war und das einfach nicht akzeptieren will soll das nicht mein Problem sein nur Heal kann er dann komplett vergessen und ich hoffe für ihn das er genug Tränke und Verbände mit hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Rodah schrieb:


> Was sollte bloss werden, wenn wir mit 80 Jahren in eine Bank kommen und der Mann am Schalter einen mit 'Ey Alder wie viel Knatze willste denn heute?' begrüßt.






toryz schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Bankomaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja... gibt ja jetzt schon bei uns im Saturn, automatische Kassenautomaten, wo du das Ding einscannst, Geld in nen Schlitz steckst und dann gehen kannst ^^


----------



## Diabolus Dark (1. November 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.



Leider muss ich dir sagen lieber Te-Rax das es auch auf RP Servern diese Leute gibt. Assoziales Gesocks welches man am besten sofort auf einen anderen Planeten schiessen möchte. Es fängt bei der Sprache an (Jeder Legasteniker und sogar jeder Ausländer schreibt besseres Deutsch) und geht über ganz normales Soziales Verhalten weiter. Sei es das Dir einer Das Erz wegnimmt an das Du Dich angekämpft hast, oder danebensteht und Dich auslacht wenn Du Dich mal überschätzt hast usw. Und auch die Itemgeilen Leute die eine Instanz vorzeitig verlasen weil Du das Item gewonnen hast das ihr beide brauchen konntet.

Der Handeschannel wird auf RP Servern genauso "Missbraucht" wie sonstwo... Der einzige Untererschied besteht wohl darin das auf nicht RP Servern 99% Der Leute Assozial sind und auf RP Servern "nur" 90%...

Ich zumindest hab die letzten 2 Jahre (vorher war ich 2 Jahre auf dem selben Realm) damit verbracht einen einigermasen akzeptablen Realm zu finden. Erfahrungen habe ich auf: Die Ewige Wacht, Die Nachtwache, Die Aldor (der schlimmste von allen RP), Das Konsortium, Nethersturm (PVE), Rajaxx (PVP), und Forscherliga. Alle würden sie die Note 6 bekommen wenn es nach mir ginge. Wobei die Aldor sogar ne Spezialnote bekommen würd, nämlich ne 10.. Weil dort sogar die RPler meistens Assis sind.


----------



## Dominian (1. November 2008)

Gut das die Jugend vor 100 jahren noch nicht verroht war...

Mal im Ernst. Ich bin gott sei dank mit einer hohen Intelligenz gesegnet und habe einige Zeit und Interesse mich am Spiel zu beteiligen und zu informieren. Es tut mir leid, wenn ich das selbe von den Leuten vorraussetze. Allerdings würde ich niemals jemanden beleidigen und bin ein ziemlich selbstloser und gechillter Spieler.

Allerdings, wenn man crappy equipped ist, sollte man sich das auch sagen lassen können. Man sollte dann einfach mit Skill überzeugen.

Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, kann man das auch sagen, und bekommt in 95% der Fälle alles nett erklärt (zumindest wenn ich dabei bin).

Wer sich aufregt, das die Leute nicht spielen können, der sollte am besten Healer spielen, denn dort kann man am meisten ausrichten.


Mir persönlich ist ein junger Kerl, der sich vielleicht nicht perfekt ausdrückt, aber seinen Tank gut spielt, immernoch lieber, als ein 35 Jähriger, der nur Spass haben will. Aber ich komme mit beidem gut aus.

Natürlich gibt es Idioten, die nehme ich nicht auf die F-Liste. Und von Zeit zu Zeit, eine lustige Konversation im Handelschat zu führen, heitert mein Gemüt auf. Ich bin auf niemanden in WoW getroffen bisher, mit dem ich nicht kompatibel für ein Gruppenspiel gewesen wäre. Und wenn ihr euch aufregt, über das Verhalten anderer, und sie dann auch noch ignoriert, erhebt ihr euch über sie, genau so wie sie sich über euch erheben, über equip.

Und im echten Leben bin ich Student (Philosophie, Geschichte) und 22. Und ich mache auch mal n Witz über Juden, oder deine dicke Mutter, und sag im echten Leben "LOL" und "ROFL". Aber ich kann auch umschalten und völlig ernst über etwas reden.

Und WoW stellt sich das dann so dar :
Theorycrafting -> faktisch
Raid -> ernst
Rest -> ROFL! (und pull ma schneller du napp!)


----------



## DamokIes (1. November 2008)

Ist mir gestern passiert. Original! (wers nicht glaubt ich hab sogar Screenshots)

Ich (lev70 (fast)fullepic) bin mit 4 randoms (lev66-68 grün/blau) in die HdZ1.
Als wir unten im Keller der Burg angekommen waren, wurde ich vom Tank angeflüstert.

Tank: tu mal auf dein aggro aufpasen
Ich: Ich tus mal versuchen tun.  (Wer mich kennt weis, das ich mich hier schon über seine Wortgewandheit amüsiere*)
Tank: nich versuchen machen
Ich: Pass mal auf du Clown. Ich bin 70er und lang besser equiptet als ihr alle zusammen. Ist doch klar, das
       ich dir mit 2 Schlägen die Aggro klaue. Was soll ich denn machen? Soll ich nackt kämpfen?
Tank: ticket
Ich: lol
Der Spieler ignoriert euch


Jetzt mal im Ernst:
Ist es denn nicht mehr möglich, mal ganz in Ruhe durch eine Instanz zu gehen, ohne gleich von Kiddys mit ihrem Semiwissen
über die WoW-Spielmechanik geflamed zu werden?
Es lief doch gut! Niemand war bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gestorben und wir kamen zügig durch.

An all die Kiddys da draußen möchte ich diesen kleinen Grundsatz loswerden:

Wenns gut läuft, einfach mal die Fresse halten!





*lustig mache


----------



## manjari (1. November 2008)

Naja, zum Thema Rechtschreibung könnte man auch sowas einführen wie den Einbürgerungstest in Deutschland.

Wobei dann (und da bin ich mir doch ziemlich sicher) nur noch 10% der momentanen WoW-Spieler für das Spiel zugelassen werden. 

Es lebe der deutsche Duden <3


----------



## Waynieac (2. November 2008)

Naja zuerst mal ein fettes: Gj TE Alda du bist sowa s von da Checker man nalda ey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab jetzt zwar nicht alles gelesen (50 Seiten voller /signeds sind ein bischen zuviel für mich), will mich aber mal zu verschiedenen Themen äußern.

Zuerst Server ab 16/18/30/Whatever. Das währe ziemlich Sinnlos, 
ich mein soll Blizzard da jetzt wenn man sich bei bestimmten Servern einloggen will ein Fenster mit folgenden Text machen:
------------------------------------------------
Sind sie 16/18/30/Whatever?
[Ja] [Nein] [Bin mir nicht Sicher]
-----------------------------------------------
oder halt bei Anmeldung per Personalausweis wobei hier das problem ist,
dass das vieleicht eventuell 1-3 Zahlende Kunden abschrecken könnte(wegen er Komplexität des Anmeldungsverfahrens) 
was garnicht Blizzards arbeitsweise entspricht

Wer zwischen den Zeilen ließt weiß jetzt vielleicht das ich dieser Idee abgeneigt bin.

Der Grund: bin selber 14 und möchte nicht unbedingt mit den ganzen Hauptschulabgängern festsitzen(Ey Yo ih r checkt voll wa si chmei n altas ey?) Nix gegen Hauptschule aber
tatsache ist nunmal das genau diese den großteil der -18 Wow Bevölkerung ausmachen da die "schlauen" Jugendlichen ja lernen müssen

(ich denk mir bei solchen rnd gruppen immer, dass ich eben diese in ein Paar jahren nurnoch treff wenn ich am Arbeitsamt vorbeifahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

zum Thema Rechtschreibung. 
Ich persöhnlich finde Abkürzungen im Kampf sinnvoll zb. Schreib ich lieber ein kurzes: Aggro (als Healer)
als: Werter Herr "[Enter Tank Name]" Währen sie Vielleicht eventuell dazu geneigt mir den Jähzornigen "[Enter Mob Name]" abzunehmen
aber Ansonsten kann man ruhig mal einen Satz ausschreiben

naja soviel zu meiner bescheidenen Meinung
(Ey jo cYa aLdA uSw jo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da_Uba_GanGst4AAA_Wayne_Alda!!!111111einseinself!löflmao  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (2. November 2008)

Irgendwann wirds Server mit Extremer Kontrolle geben ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht verloren *g*


----------



## Sikes (2. November 2008)

Lustig find ich ja dabei folgendes, was meinem Bruder (ist 14 Jahre alt und Tank, ich gehe auf die mitte 20 zu ^^) passiert ist: 

Er wollte gestern nach BRD mit seinem 52er Warri Tempel tanken. Mit dabei 2 Schurken, Eleshamy und Healpriest allesamt den gleichen Level. Im Kreis dann, dort wo die vielen Drachkin, die Drachenwächter usw. stehn, rennen die Schurken rein und pullen 4 Gruppen der Elitemops ohne was zu sagen und ziehen die zu ihm und den Reggenden beiden Magieklassen. Mein Bruder geht da rein, haut Donnerknall raus, Herausforderungsruf und alle auf ihn drauf. Der Ele, verwirrt, haut einfach mal einen Kettenblitz raus (noch eine Gruppe geaddet >.>) und - LOGO! - Wipe. Gut... kann ja passieren, Shamy Ankht, belebt und reggt, genau so wie der Priest nachdem er rasch noch jedem eine Erneuerung gegeben hat. Die Schurken (einer, Spassvogel wie er war, ist infight outfight gegangen) reklamieren es geht zu langsam und pullen wieder 3-4 Gruppen und ziehen die wieder zum Rest. Bis auf die geaddete Gruppe lief es ähnlich wie vorhin, mit dem Unterschied, dass diesmal beide Schurken den zweitmächtigesten Skill der Aggroabbaung benutzt haben und der Shamy kein Ankh mehr hatte. Super daran war: Mein Bruder meinte im Gruppenchat: Es tut mir leid, aber ich möchte sonst lieber Questen als hier dauernd zu sterben... und geht aus der Gruppe. Keine Minute später schreibt einer der Schurken ihn an und meint: "Lol, die Ini ist doch voll easy, die kann doch jeder Schurke tanken" - "Ja gut, dann braucht ihr mich ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" - "Omfg, du warst doch der Noob und konnstest nicht tanken!"

Ja... im Normalfall passiert sowas schonmal, schön aber fand ich daran, dass gerade mein kleiner Bruder mit seinen 14 Jahren Vernünftiger und zumindest sehr viel netter bei einem Abgang (und vorallem verständlich >.>) ist als in dem Fall die Schurken, welche... nun ja... ich reg mich nur unnötig auf. 

Zum Topic: Es ist doch im Moment je länger, je mehr so, aber nicht nur Ingame bezogen... Auch in den Foren wird geflamet, noch bevor überhaupt gelesen wird was der TE wissen will oder es werden sachen gepostet wie: "FIIIIRST!!!!" und zu einer Frage: "Ne" ohne Begründung und meistens noch im negativen/beleidigenden Sinne. Ist ja auch atm so, wenn man wissen will wie WAR oder WoW ist, wird als erstes mal jeder Seite der spieler runtergemacht statt z.B. zu sagen:" Ja WAR überzeugt mich in Massenschlachten bisher am meisten, Performance (Lags trotz gutem PC und optimaler Hardwarewahl) ist aber verständlicherweise noch lange nicht so gut wie im WoW und darum gefällt es mir nicht so." Kurz: Sachlich, nett, informativ, begründet und vorallem nicht verallgemeinert.

Wenn ich sage: "WAR ist toll" finden alle: Du bist ein ***** Fanboy!!!
Wenn ich sage: "WAR ist toll und ich spiele auch WoW" finden alle: Omfg du hast zu viel Zeit/Geld, Noob geh arbeiten! Und nur WoW geil! Das andere habe ich 2 Stunden gepsielt und es hat null Endcontent!"
Wenn ich sage: "WAR finde ich toll, weil das RvR spannender ist und es balancierter wirkt" finden alle: Roflmao mein ImbaRoXX0r Hunter/Schurke/Hexer sind voll Imba aber wehe wenn mich einer umnuked oder schon nur unter 20% soll er genervt werden UND meiner mehr DMG machen. Ausserdem ist WoW auch gut im PvP, es kommt noch ein BG dazu und 2 Arenen und nur CSS Vollhonks spielen WAR.
Wenn ich finde: "Ersetze WAR durch WoW in den oberen Beispielen, weil das alles auch umgekehrt zutrifft" finden alle: War/WoW ist nicht toll du Fanboy! Omfg du hast zu viel Zeit/Geld geh arbeiten! Und nur WoW/WAR ist geil! Das andere habe ich 2 Stunden gespielt und es hat null Endocontent! Roflmao mein ImbaRoXX0r Hunter/Schurke/Hexer sind voll Imba aber wehe wenn mich einer umnuked oder schon nur unter 20% soll er genervt werden UND meiner mehr DMG machen. Ausserdem ist WoW/WAR auch gut im PvP, es kommt noch ein BG dazu und 2 Arenen und nur CSS Vollhonks spielen WAR/WoW.

Naja... so in etwa kommt es hin. Aufgefallen ist mir leider auch, dass man dadurch viel zu schnell voreiligi auf jemanden zeigt, weil man einfach nur noch denkt:"Jeder 5. Spieler ist eh ein Kiddie... also 99% Prozent!"


----------



## Gänsemarsch (4. November 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel...Thread wird aufgemacht...erste Antwort: MIMIMI
> 
> Das Niveau (von solch einer Antwort) ist so flach das es unter einen Türschlitz hindurch passt... Aber flaches Niveau scheint total in zu sein und vermutlich haben solche Leute im RL nicht mal denn Mut dazu nur annähernd so etwas zu einer "fremden" Person zu sagen und müssen ihren Frust und ihre "coolnes" durchs Internet präsent machen
> 
> ...



Auch dies ist ein Aspekt, welcher leider grade hier viel zu oft vernachlässigt wird. (ich nannte es in diesem Thread hier „Tastaturhelden“ (etwas weiter vorne)) Grade dies ist etwas was mich auch immer sehr stört. Ich selbst bin Moderator eines größeren Forums und muss fast täglich unsere Forentrolle bremsen, damit nicht die üblichen, dümmlichen Zwischenposts kommen. Natürlich sind Doppelposts in dem Sinne nervig. Aber hierbei vergessen einige gerne, dass jemand der evtl. nicht so in der Materie ist wie andere, wohl die Suchfunktion benutzen, aber mit den (evtl.) gefunden Antworten nicht zurecht kommen. Wenn es einer genau nimmt, passen die eigenen Fragen/Probleme ja auch oft nicht genau auf die Fragestellung eines anderen Posters. Es sei denn des handelt sich um Systemfehlermeldungen, die sind (fast) immer gleich. 

Die Gefahr solcher Posts liegt darin, dass die User Angst haben müssen etwas zu Fragen, da Sie ohnehin Flames kommen. Und was passiert mit einem Forum wo keiner etwas fragen möchte? Richtig - Keine Frage, keine Antwort - keine Unterhaltung und schon ist ein Forum tot/überflüssig... (allgemein gesagt und auf kein spezielles Forum bezogen)

Von daher finde ich es extrem unhöflich, wenn jemand etwas fragt und es kommen nur die oben beschriebenen Antworten. 

Kleines reales Beispiel hierfür: Kunde kommt zu einem Herrenausstatter und fragt nach dem Preis für das Kürzen einer Hose. Statt die Auskunft zu erteilen, sagt der Verkäufer „Wie wäre es wenn Sie erstmal hier ne Runde durchs Geschäft laufen und schauen ob es nen Aushang mit Preisen gibt, statt mich hier zu nerven ?! Mimimi - Anfänger“

Ich für meinen Teil lösche solche Posts immer ungefragt, da sie nur das Forum voll müllen und insgesamt das Niveau senken. Auch wenn sie verschiedene Leute gerne als Forentroll brüsten und keine Gelegenheit auslassen um sich mit Ihrer Weisheit zu profilieren, sind es im Grunde sie, weswegen viele den Kopf schütteln… Aber auch das ist ein Aspekt, welcher aus der Anonymität resultiert…

Freuen tu’ ich mich jedoch darüber, dass die „Trollerei“ bisher hier in diesem Thread ausblieb. Nur leider ist dieser Thread mittlerweile so lange, dass die meisten nur den Post des TE lesen und dann auf die letzte Seite klicken. Viele interessante Meinungen von Usern gehen daher verloren. Es wurde wohl ein neues eröffnet, welches aber gleich geschlossen wurde... Schade, (Name es Threads war: Umgang / Toleranz füreinander?) es offen zu lassen wäre sicher sinnvolle gewesen…

Aber ein weiterer Grund für die oft ausartenden Streitereien in Foren oder ähnlichem, ist meiner Meinung nach das Medium selbst. Foren fehlt es einfach an Emotionen. Die Art und Weise, wie eine gute Unterhaltungen bzw. Diskussionen geführt wird, hängt schließlich maßgeblich an der Art und Weise ab, wie die Leute aufeinander eingehen. Da helfen auch nicht die gelben Kreise. Oft kommt es vor, das jemand etwas vielleicht recht kritisches schreibt, was allerdings mit viel Sarkasmus gespickt ist, aber der nächste Poster versteht dies überhaupt nicht und nimmt die Aussage des Vorposter für bare Münze. Schon geht es los. Reales Beispiel wäre: (sehr Salopp gesagt) Ich stehe vor Dir und sage grinsend zu Dir „Du Ar***“. Jeder weis sofort wie es gemeint ist. Wenn ich es hier zu jemand schreiben würde, hilft der gelbe Kreis namens Smilie nicht immer und es wird als Angriff gewertet.

Insofern liegt es bei jedem selbst, jeweils so zu schreiben, das auch wirklich der gewünschte Sinne daraus zu erkennen ist. Klar sollte sein, das man nicht immer nett sein kann. Aber es ist gibt nicht auch NUR zu meckern.


lg


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ist mir gestern passiert. Original! (wers nicht glaubt ich hab sogar Screenshots)
> 
> Ich (lev70 (fast)fullepic) bin mit 4 randoms (lev66-68 grün/blau) in die HdZ1.
> Als wir unten im Keller der Burg angekommen waren, wurde ich vom Tank angeflüstert.
> ...


hm weil er dich gebeten hat, wegen deines besseren equips und höheren levels, auf deine aggro aufzupassen, nennst du ihn clown und spielst dich als superhero in (fast)fullepic auf.... fragt sich wer der clown ist.
Und deinen Grundsatz kannst du dir gepflegt sonstwohin schieben.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. November 2008)

Raron@nathrezim schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich diese Entwicklung nur in WoW vollzieht. So langsam geht die gesamte (deutsche) Gesellschaft intellektuell den Bach runter.
> Man muss nur mal zur Mittagszeit fernsehen. Genau da sieht man die Leute, die so einen geistigen Durchfall von sich geben.
> 
> P.S.: Bin auch ers 17
> ...


/komplett sign (bis auf 17 werde erst am samstag 16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Thryon (4. November 2008)

Ich glaube das Problem kennen viele aber...was will man da machen ausser diese @&+%! einfach auf  /ignore zu setzen.


----------



## ReWahn (4. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> hm weil er dich gebeten hat, wegen deines besseren equips und höheren levels, auf deine aggro aufzupassen, nennst du ihn clown und spielst dich als superhero in (fast)fullepic auf.... fragt sich wer der clown ist.
> Und deinen Grundsatz kannst du dir gepflegt sonstwohin schieben.



Laut seinem post lief die ini bis dahin ohne wipes. 
kein wipe --> kein gemecker bitte!


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Laut seinem post lief die ini bis dahin ohne wipes.
> kein wipe --> kein gemecker bitte!


sagt er.
der tank wollte nur seinen job erledigen können. was ich nicht zu viel verlangt finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (4. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> Und deinen Grundsatz kannst du dir gepflegt sonstwohin schieben.


Damit outest du dich selbst als Kiddy. Wer sonst würde es nicht gutheisen, dass Kiddys die Klappe halten, als das Kiddy selbst?


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Damit outest du dich selbst als Kiddy. Wer sonst würde es nicht gutheisen, dass Kiddys die Klappe halten, als das Kiddy selbst?


rofl. der grundsatz ansich ist halt schon so bescheuert.
und selbst wenn ich ein "kiddy" wäre, würde ich mir keine gedanken darüber machen ob ich mich damit oute, denn was sagt das schon aus. Richtig, nichts.
Die meisten Leute die das Wort Kiddy benutzen sind eh max 18 oder 19 Jahre meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## MadRedCap (4. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> rofl. der grundsatz ansich ist halt schon so bescheuert.
> und selbst wenn ich ein "kiddy" wäre, würde ich mir keine gedanken darüber machen ob ich mich damit oute, denn das wäre total unrelevant.
> Die meisten Leute die das Wort Kiddy benutzen sind eh max 18 oder 19 Jahre meiner Erfahrung nach.



Wäre auch irgendwie komisch wenn ein 'Kind'(kein Kiddy) jemanden 'Kiddy'(kein Kind) nennt. Da muss man das dumme, dumme Wort Kiddy immer so schön langziehen und verbiegen. Deswegen sind es meist die älteren Spieler, die es benutzen. Arroganz mit dem Alter, wer kennt das nicht auf die eine oder andere Art (und ich schließe mich da nicht speziell aus). 

Aber ich frag mich, was an Damocles Grundsatz so falsch sein sollte. Wenn die Instanz gut verlaufen ist, warum sollte man dann sich über irgendwas beschweren? Folgen doch beschwerden, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle auch sauer werden. Also, wenns gut läuft einfach mal die (ich drück das ein wenig zivilisierter aus) Klappe halten.
Anders wäre es, wenn es als Bitte rübergebracht wird a la: 'Würdest du bitte ein wenig mehr auf deine Aggro aufpassen, nicht das ein eventueller Fehler meiner Seits eine Tötung der Gruppe auslöst?' 
Utopisch, sich so was zu wünschen in der WoW.


----------



## RadioEriwan (4. November 2008)

Thryon schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem kennen viele aber...was will man da machen ausser diese @&+%! einfach auf  /ignore zu setzen.


Es gibt ja schon den Spamfilter für den Chat, wie wäre es zusätzlich mit einem Rechtschreibfilter? Bei einer Fehlerquote von 10% wird der Account für drei Stunden gebannt, bei 25% gibt es einen Tagesbann und ab 50% bekommt der Account einen permanenten Bann und das Bildungsministerium wird schrifftlich von Blizzard informiert.


----------



## -Therion- (4. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon den Spamfilter für den Chat, wie wäre es zusätzlich mit einem Rechtschreibfilter? Bei einer Fehlerquote von 10% wird der Account für drei Stunden gebannt, bei 25% gibt es einen Tagesbann und ab 50% bekommt der Account einen permanenten Bann und das Bildungsministerium wird schrifftlich von Blizzard informiert.



Uhh da geht den Möchtegern Deutschlehrern einer ab.

Und deine Sig ist völlig falsch! Sprachentwicklung nennt sich sowas, egal ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## MadRedCap (4. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Es gibt ja schon den Spamfilter für den Chat, wie wäre es zusätzlich mit einem Rechtschreibfilter? Bei einer Fehlerquote von 10% wird der Account für drei Stunden gebannt, bei 25% gibt es einen Tagesbann und ab 50% bekommt der Account einen permanenten Bann und das Bildungsministerium wird schrifftlich von Blizzard informiert.


Dann wären die Server innerhalb von einer Woche so unterbevölkert, dass die wenigen, die der deutschen Rechtschreibung geneigt sind, aufhören zu spielen, weils zu langweilig ist.


----------



## Tupac 2 (4. November 2008)

yo yo man Fuck auf Sozialverhalten shit yo yo yo alter man bin voll assi yo yo yo Fuck man und sagt mal regen Rücke Wert............


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wäre auch irgendwie komisch wenn ein 'Kind'(kein Kiddy) jemanden 'Kiddy'(kein Kind) nennt. Da muss man das dumme, dumme Wort Kiddy immer so schön langziehen und verbiegen. Deswegen sind es meist die älteren Spieler, die es benutzen. Arroganz mit dem Alter, wer kennt das nicht auf die eine oder andere Art (und ich schließe mich da nicht speziell aus).
> 
> Aber ich frag mich, was an Damocles Grundsatz so falsch sein sollte. Wenn die Instanz gut verlaufen ist, warum sollte man dann sich über irgendwas beschweren? Folgen doch beschwerden, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle auch sauer werden. Also, wenns gut läuft einfach mal die (ich drück das ein wenig zivilisierter aus) Klappe halten.
> Anders wäre es, wenn es als Bitte rübergebracht wird a la: 'Würdest du bitte ein wenig mehr auf deine Aggro aufpassen, nicht das ein eventueller Fehler meiner Seits eine Tötung der Gruppe auslöst?'
> Utopisch, sich so was zu wünschen in der WoW.


kann ich so unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sein post klingt halt sehr nach: ich zeig den lowies mal wer der chef in der inni ist.


----------



## Gondroval (4. November 2008)

hm, kennst du Sindy? xD
konnte ich mir grad nicht verkneifen, ich weiß was du meinst. Ich spiel auch auf Tirion und da ist es wirklich grausamst. Am besten allgm und handel verlassen, nurnoch gilden, gruppen und privatgeflüster (von freunden) zulassen und den rest geflissentlich ignorieren. Und Inis nurnoch mit freunden.
Aber irgendwie trifft das auf unserern ganzen Realmpool zu. Geh mal nach Alterac, das ist eine wahre freude für fans postpubertärer Vollhonks.

Nun, ich bin nicht immer freundlich wenn mich einer nervt, aber ich weiß noch, dass es auch sowas wie Anstand gibt^^ Aufregen bringt nichts, einfach ignorieren. Neuen Channel basteln und alles rauslassen, was nicht reinsoll

Gondi


----------



## Gänsemarsch (4. November 2008)

Oh, Dank an unsere beiden Protagonisten für diese beeindruckende Demonstration, wie einfach es ist, sich wegen völlig kleinlichen Nichtigkeiten in die Harre zu geraten und somit sehr gut Zeiten worum es hier in diesem Thread geht.

Hätte ich weiter oben besser nicht geschrieben, das sich die dümmlichen Forentrollkommentare bisher zum glück in Grenzen halten… Nun legen sie los.. ;(

@Zwischenthema: Der Autor hatte nicht ganz umrecht mit seinem Clown-Spruch. Jedoch setzt das vorraus, das der Tank auch weis, dass es als gut ausgerüsteter DD schwierig ist einem Twink nicht ab und zu die Aggro zu nehmen. Aber der Herr sei dank, dass alle DD-Caster auch kleine Casts nehmen können.

lg


----------



## MadRedCap (4. November 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Pass mal auf du Clown. Ich bin 70er und lang besser equiptet als ihr alle zusammen. Ist doch klar, das
> ich dir mit 2 Schlägen die Aggro klaue. Was soll ich denn machen? Soll ich nackt kämpfen?






Resto4Life schrieb:


> sein post klingt halt sehr nach: ich zeig den lowies mal wer der chef in der inni ist.



Kann ich eigentlich auch ein wenig so unterschreiben... Aber der Denkansatz ist der Richtige.


----------



## RadioEriwan (4. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Uhh da geht den Möchtegern Deutschlehrern einer ab.


Wie kommst Du darauf? Wegen meiner Sig oder wegen meines Postings?

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe selber eine Rechtschreibschwäche. Allerdings ist das korrekte und verständliche Schreiben für mich eine Form von Respekt den ich den Lesern meiner Nachricht entgegen bringe. Denn ich persönlich finde, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt zu lesen was ich schreibe, dann habe ich mir auch die Zeit und die Sorgfalt zu nehmen mich verständlich auszudrücken. Ich empfinde es als respektlos und beleidigend Texte zu schreiben die auf zehn Wörter fünf und mehr Fehler haben und dann wird noch verlangt das man darauf antworten muss. Und ja, dass sehe ich sogar in einem Computerspiel so. Wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, wenn dort durchweg klein geschrieben wird. Das geht vielleicht nicht in deinen Schädel, aber für mich mit meinen 36 Jahren ist das eine Selbsverständlichkeit.

Edit:
Da Du noch was zur Sprachentwicklung gesagt hast...
Der Vergleich in meiner Sig stimmt, da auch die Sprache einer vom Gesetzgeber geregelten Weiterentwicklung unterliegt. Und gegen eine geregelte Weiterentwicklung habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Bei WoW und einem Großteil seiner Spieler würde ich eher von einer Degeneration sprechen...


----------



## Hinterhältiger (4. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## Fok92 (4. November 2008)

naja weiß nicht so recht ...
es dient eigentlich auch nur der kommuniktation.
 wenn man sich mal verschreibt, bin ich  genauso beleidigt, als würde sich jemand versprechen.

aber jeder seiner meinung nach ;-) 

"Pass mal auf du Clown...." find ich auch nicht grad respektvoll, auch wenn der tank darauf  ein wenig überreagiert und ticket schreibt .
btw: ein "kiddie" oder kind , wie es hier in dem topic beschrieben wird , würde zurück flamen und nicht ignore packen und ticket schreiben.


----------



## lostino (4. November 2008)

/signed


----------



## jamesroger (4. November 2008)

Hast aufjedenfall recht mit deinem sehr amüsant (<- richtig ?) geschrieben Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was soll man dagegen tun ? Es gibt diese Art von Leuten auf jedem Server mal mehr , mal weniger . Ich treffe sie zum Glück nur selten , oder werde vorher einfach gewarnt . Was natürlich auch nicht immer gut ist. Dann heißt´s zum Beispiel " Ja der Typ XYZ is voll der noob flamed nur & leaved usw." das stimmt oft ,aber dann passierts auch wieder das , weil ich , schon allein aus dem Grund das ich selber weiss wie scheiße leav´s sind , in der Gruppe bleib und schau mir diese Leute dann an. Und am Ende der Instanz ist er dann ´n netter Kerl. Aber um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen über solche Leute kann man nur lachen , weil diese mit "Hey halt die Schnauze Kiddie" etc. zu flamen bringt nix außer einer gespaltenen Gruppe (vielleicht kennt den Typen ja jemand persönlich.) und Gegenflame . Daraus folgt dann wieder Schlechte Laune , wieder gegenflame etc. und am schluss löst sich die Gruppe dann auf und das einzige was man erreicht hat ist 1-4 Leute die dich anderswo schlecht machen,hassen  und auch wohl kaum wieder in die Gruppe einladen werden ( mal davon abgesehen ob du das dann selber willst oder nicht) . Naja was soll ich noch sagen ... lach in dich rein und ignorier es einfach . Meine Ignoreliste ist seit 2 Jahren Wow-spielzeit leer weil es meiner Meinung nach eh nichts bringt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg 
Parasect aka Chris


----------



## schnitt999 (4. November 2008)

Das ist mal ein Wort!
Kompliment !!!
Ich bin zwar selbst noch 14 aber manche Spieler wollt ich echt mal sehen.
So ein Verhalten kotzt mich wirklich an !


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

schnitt999 schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Wort!
> Kompliment !!!
> Ich bin zwar selbst noch 14 aber *manche Spieler wollt ich echt mal sehen.*
> So ein Verhalten kotzt mich wirklich an !


nein willst du nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (4. November 2008)

> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...





Geh ma zur schule 10 klasse.
Da drücken die sich genauso schlimm aus, das is echt nicht mehr schön ich muss dir volkommen recht geben /sing

Ps. BIn selbst 10 klasse also es gibt noch (wenige) vernünftige ;D


----------



## naero (4. November 2008)

wäre es möglich würde ich dich jetzt umarmen O o ...
Verdammt wie recht du hast.
Manchmal ist es echt kaum zum aushalten ...
Aber man muss eben eine gute gilde finden dann macht das spiel auch spaß ... oder eben im Teamspeak schwatzen und den chat ausstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (4. November 2008)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Geh ma zur schule 10 klasse.
> Da drücken die sich genauso schlimm aus, das is echt nicht mehr schön ich muss dir volkommen recht geben */sing*
> 
> Ps. BIn selbst 10 klasse also es gibt noch (wenige) vernünftige ;D


Du musst nicht gleich vor freude, den ganzen post zitiert zu haben, anfangen zu singen^^


----------



## Macaveli (4. November 2008)

ich habe ein jahr wow pause gemacht, und als ich mich dann zum ersten mal wieder eingeloggt habe suchte eine gruppe nach leuten für ony, ich dachte mir cool machste mal mit und so standen wir dann zu acht vor ony und sind 2 mal gewipet, naja nicht schlimm kann passieren aber der tank hat sich die ganze zeit so dermaßen aufgespielt als ob er der absolute wow gott wär und alles weiß usw, aber schaut selbst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (4. November 2008)

ich spiele auf Dalvengyr und solches ist mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen, klar gibt es hier und da mal Ausnahmen, aber die Comm. auf Dalvengyr ist meines Erachtens durchweg freundlich 

PS: Natürlich nur bei der Horde, Alli stinkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (4. November 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> ich spiele auf Dalvengyr und solches ist mir bis jetzt nicht untergekommen, klar gibt es hier und da mal Ausnahmen, aber die Comm. auf Dalvengyr ist meines Erachtens durchweg freundlich
> 
> PS: Natürlich nur bei der Horde, Alli stinkt
> 
> ...



mit dem letzten Satz hast du dir ins eigene Fleisch gebissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinured93 (4. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Wegen meiner Sig oder wegen meines Postings?
> 
> Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe selber eine Rechtschreibschwäche. Allerdings ist das korrekte und verständliche Schreiben für mich eine Form von Respekt den ich den Lesern meiner Nachricht entgegen bringe. Denn ich persönlich finde, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt zu lesen was ich schreibe, dann habe ich mir auch die Zeit und die Sorgfalt zu nehmen mich verständlich auszudrücken. Ich empfinde es als respektlos und beleidigend Texte zu schreiben die auf zehn Wörter fünf und mehr Fehler haben und dann wird noch verlangt das man darauf antworten muss. Und ja, dass sehe ich sogar in einem Computerspiel so. Wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, wenn dort durchweg klein geschrieben wird. Das geht vielleicht nicht in deinen Schädel, aber für mich mit meinen 36 Jahren ist das eine Selbsverständlichkeit.



Ich kann meinen Vor"rednern" großteils nur Recht geben. Ich bemühe mich im Spiel , in Foren und sogar in dem sogenannten RL in das ich mich doch hin und wieder einlogge , eine doch recht verständliche Ausdrucksweise in Sprache und Schrift zu bewahren. Auch wenn es mitunter recht beschwehrlich sein kann dies zu tun ,wenn man solche:" omfg ey alla 5k crit ey lol" Leute ( ja ich benutze absichtlich nicht das Wort "Kiddy" ) in der Gruppe hat. Es ist nunmal so das ein Spiel ,welches ein solches Publikum im Hinblick auf Altersspanne anspricht, eben diese Spieler beinhaltet. Alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile so auch die WoW, man kann nun entweder verzweifelt seine neue Tastatur zerbeißen weil man schon wieder durch einen imba Pull des r0xx0r DDs  zum 7ten mal in Brd gewiped ist, oder man sieht lächelnd darüber hinweg  ,verlässt mit einem nett gemeinten : " Oh tut mir Leid aber exzessives Sterben in Onlinerollenspielen gehört nicht zu meinen Hobbys sry", ruft anschließend die Igno Liste auf und geht anderen Ingame oder RL Beschäftigungen nach. Deshalb bin ich auch begeisterter Nutzer der Freundesliste und ein Fan von Gilden und sowieso , das Spielen mit Leuten die man kennt und mag, macht doch auch viel mehr Spass als Rnd rumdümpeln. Und selbst wenn mal wieder keiner da ist ,gibt es in WoW etliche Möglichkeiten sich zu beschäftigen. (Nur um die Jugendfraktion der freundlichen Spieler zu verteidigen: Bin auch erst 15).

Soweit von mir ... , also dann ums mal mit den Worten eines bekannten Sportlers zu sagen:Einfach nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken(!!! Absicht!!!) und weiter das Zusammenspiel in einem MMORPG durch Skill und netten Umgang fördern.


----------



## melkos (4. November 2008)

naja leider ist es so das sich diese soziale verhalten nicht nur auf wow beschränkt sondern leider auch auf manche beiträge hier im buffed forum und auch bei den patchnotes die manchmal aufgeführt werden wiederspiegel


----------



## DamokIes (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> hm weil er dich gebeten hat, wegen deines besseren equips und höheren levels, auf deine aggro aufzupassen, nennst du ihn clown und spielst dich als superhero in (fast)fullepic auf.... fragt sich wer der clown ist.
> Und deinen Grundsatz kannst du dir gepflegt sonstwohin schieben.



Es ehr mich ja, das alles was ich sage oder schreibe für dich, gleich nach der Sesamstraße, das Maß aller Dinge ist.
Und nun geh mal wieder im Sand spielen und lass uns Erwachsene in Ruhe.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> ich habe ein jahr wow pause gemacht, und als ich mich dann zum ersten mal wieder eingeloggt habe suchte eine gruppe nach leuten für ony, ich dachte mir cool machste mal mit und so standen wir dann zu acht vor ony und sind 2 mal gewipet, naja nicht schlimm kann passieren aber der tank hat sich die ganze zeit so dermaßen aufgespielt als ob er der absolute wow gott wär und alles weiß usw, aber schaut selbst...



Du bist der Typ der gleich am Anfang sagt "es ist aber kacke wenn du die andern ankackst" und "hast du dir jetzt in die Hose geschissen"!

Nächstes Mal die Screens noch mal überprüfen bevor man sich selbst als outet oder wenigstens deinen Char namen "Thug" aus deinem buffed Profil rausnehmen.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Wegen meiner Sig oder wegen meines Postings?
> 
> Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe selber eine Rechtschreibschwäche. Allerdings ist das korrekte und verständliche Schreiben für mich eine Form von Respekt den ich den Lesern meiner Nachricht entgegen bringe. Denn ich persönlich finde, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt zu lesen was ich schreibe, dann habe ich mir auch die Zeit und die Sorgfalt zu nehmen mich verständlich auszudrücken. Ich empfinde es als respektlos und beleidigend Texte zu schreiben die auf zehn Wörter fünf und mehr Fehler haben und dann wird noch verlangt das man darauf antworten muss. Und ja, dass sehe ich sogar in einem Computerspiel so. Wobei es mir nichts ausmacht, wenn dort durchweg klein geschrieben wird. Das geht vielleicht nicht in deinen Schädel, aber für mich mit meinen 36 Jahren ist das eine Selbsverständlichkeit.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es beleidigend findest das Texte aus 5-10 Wörtern bestehen, solltest du das Internet ausschalten und dir nen Brieffreund suchen. In allen Foren ist dies der Fall das man nicht immer lange Texte schreibt. Desweiteren empfehle ich dir von WoW auf einen Ultima Online RPG Freeshard zu wechseln, dieser wird möglicherweise deinen Ansprüchen in Sachen Kommunikation gerecht.

Ich habe noch nicht erlebt das jemand aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die deutsche Sprache vom Gesetzgeber bestraft wurde. Es gibt in der Sprache keine wirkliche geregelte Entwicklung (zum Glück) egal wie sich Sprachpfleger bemühen. Es ist schon seit Jahrtausenden so das ältere Menschen von einer Degeneration der jüngeren Menschen (der Großteil der WoW Spieler) sprechen und das nicht nur im Bereich der Sprache.


----------



## ch_Rankath (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn du es beleidigend findest das Texte aus 5-10 Wörtern bestehen blablablabla




Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal vernünftig lesen. Dann würden dir solche selfowned sachen net passieren. 
Da steht nämlich nicht das er was gegen Texte hat die nur 5-10 Wörter beinhalten sondern Texte die aus 5-10 Wörter bestehen und dabei 5-10 Fehler haben.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal vernünftig lesen. Dann würden dir solche selfowned sachen net passieren.
> Da steht nämlich nicht das er was gegen Texte hat die nur 5-10 Wörter beinhalten sondern Texte die aus 5-10 Wörter bestehen und dabei 5-10 Fehler haben.



Trotzdem fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler macht. Da fühle ich eher Mitleid mit dem Verfasser.

Ich finde es eher beleidigend wenn Leute wie du Zitate mit "blablabla" verfälschen.


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Trotzdem fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler macht. Da fühle ich eher Mitleid mit dem Verfasser.
> 
> Ich finde es eher beleidigend wenn Leute wie du Zitate mit "blablabla" verfälschen.


Wenn man es sich leisten kann, wegen Rechtschreibung beleidigt zu sein, muss es einem schon sehr gut gehen, dass mann sonnst keine Sorgen hat. 
Die andere Alternative wäre ein notrischer Nörgler, was ich allerdings eher bemitleident fände. 
Ich wünsche im daher mal, dass ersteres zutrift und versinke in Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zitat auf das wesentliche zu kürzen ist etwas völig normales...


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Trotzdem fühle ich mich nicht beleidigt wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler macht. Da fühle ich eher Mitleid mit dem Verfasser.


Komisch, ich nicht. Ich fühle mich zwar nicht direkt beleidigt, aber respektlos behandelt.
Und warum sollte ich Mitleid mit dem Verfasser haben?
In der Regel ist es leicht zu erkennen ob jemand wirklich eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, oder aber seinen Text einfach nur runtergerattert hat - ohne wirklich hinzusehen was er schreibt und auch ohne nochmal vorm absenden einen Blick drauf geworfen zu haben.


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

Also ich schreibe wenn ich Zeit dazu habe, schon nach gängigen Regeln. Wenn ich aber mal in Eile bin, aus diversen Gründen unkonzentriert (Streß, Alkohol, abgelenkt) dann sind halt einige Fehler mehr im text. Sollte sich irgendwer in seiner pseudoelitären Weltanschauung gestört fühlen ist mir das nicht egal, nein es verschaft mir ernsthaft Befriedigung. 
Wenn ihr wirklich zeit habt um euch über sowas aufzuregen, solltet ihr euch mal ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen, in eurer Freizeit nicht mal was sinnvolles zu tun. Wir haben wirklich viele Problem im Land und der Welt, Rechtschreibfehler gehören sicher nichtmal zu den Top 10000.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

Bevor ihr auf mich einschlagt ja ich leide auch unter rechtschreibschwäche!
So, ich spiele noch keine 2 monate wow!
Mir fallen mehere dinge immer mehr auf!
1. anscheind, spielen alle schon seit der geburt wow, Weil es ist komisch das neue z.b bei kara kaum mitgenohmen werden, Weil neu 70er wie ich noch keine vollen lila sachen haben! Dann will ich mal wissen wie ihr alten angefangen haben! Desweiteren habe ich und nicht nur ich das gefühl das neue in wow nicht gerne gesehen werden! why auch ever!
2. Ich weiß nicht wie es auf anderen servern ist weiß nur aus erzählungen das andere auch nicht viel besser sein sollen?! ich selbst spiele auf yesera! (alianz)
3. In pvp fällt mir immer wieder auf, Das der zusammenhalt der hordis viel größer ist als der auf alli seite, ich frage mich warum das so ist? und das worde schon oft im handelschat ausdiskutiert!
4. Wenn man sich den handelschat mal anguckt, z.bn spätabends immer die selben die sich da beleidigen, ist das noch cool? dachte der handelschat wäre zum handelen da? Das worde auch oft genug dort angesprochen! Aber es ändert sich nichts!
Aber vllt sollten sich alle mal eins besinnen das wir es mit menschen im game zu tun haben, Das man nicht jeden gleich leiden kann ist ja normal ist im RL, nicht anderes aber man sollte andere aber schon akzeptieren können!


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Komisch, ich nicht. Ich fühle mich zwar nicht direkt beleidigt, aber respektlos behandelt.
> Und warum sollte ich Mitleid mit dem Verfasser haben?
> In der Regel ist es leicht zu erkennen ob jemand wirklich eine Rechtschreibschwäche hat, oder aber seinen Text einfach nur runtergerattert hat - ohne wirklich hinzusehen was er schreibt und auch ohne nochmal vorm absenden einen Blick drauf geworfen zu haben.



Dir ist schon klar das unsere Lebenszeit begrenzt ist. Und in der heutigen Zeit kann man gut beobachten das Kommunikation einfach schneller gehen muss. Siehe "lol" "omg" usw.
Oder schreibst du auf einem Non-RP Server in einer Heroic Instanz "Ich fände es angebracht das der Krieger welcher als Beschützer der Gruppe fungiert, das nächste Monster anschießt um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen." Sondern es heißt einfach "Tank pull plz".

Ich finde es übrigens sehr lustig das einige Menschen versuchen sich mit Fäkalsprache und Unfreundlichkeit abzugrenzen und andere wiederum versuchen sich "elitär" abzugrenzen in dem sie sich über diese Menschen ereifern. Zum Glück habt ihr einander!


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das unsere Lebenszeit begrenzt ist. Und in der heutigen Zeit kann man gut beobachten das Kommunikation einfach schneller gehen muss. Siehe "lol" "omg" usw.
> Oder schreibst du auf einem Non-RP Server in einer Heroic Instanz "Ich fände es angebracht das der Krieger welcher als Beschützer der Gruppe fungiert, das nächste Monster anschießt um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen." Sondern es heißt einfach "Tank pull plz".


Ahja, und wer man kennt die abkürzungen nicht, wird man gleich dumm angemacht, Weißte was gut wäre? Das wow für leute die was besseres sind einen eigenden realm aufzieht!
Dann ist man unter seinesgleichen und jeder hat seine ruhe!


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ahja, und wer man kennt die abkürzungen nicht, wird man gleich dumm angemacht, Weißte was gut wäre? Das wow für leute die was besseres sind einen eigenden realm aufzieht!
> Dann ist man unter seinesgleichen und jeder hat seine ruhe!



Ähm entschuldige falls du das missverstanden hast. Im Spiel mache ich niemanden dumm an wenn er Abkürzungen nicht kennt, lieber erkläre ich dem Spieler diese damit ich entspannt zusammenspielen kann.
Ich kann dir nur empfehle dir die Gildenliste von deinem Server anzuschauen und dir eine passende Gilde für dich raus zu suchen.
Gegen unfreundliche Randoms kann man in der Regel wenig machen, außer sie werden ernsthaft beleidigend dann hilft ein Ticket an einen GM.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ähm entschuldige falls du das missverstanden hast. Im Spiel mache ich niemanden dumm an wenn er Abkürzungen nicht kennt, lieber erkläre ich dem Spieler diese damit ich entspannt zusammenspielen kann.
> Ich kann dir nur empfehle dir die Gildenliste von deinem Server anzuschauen und dir eine passende Gilde für dich raus zu suchen.
> Gegen unfreundliche Randoms kann man in der Regel wenig machen, außer sie werden ernsthaft beleidigend dann hilft ein Ticket an einen GM.


Sorry sollte ich es falsch verstandne habe*schäm*aber habe oft genug genau das prob gehabt! nur wenn man es mir erklärt dann lerne ich es auch:-) Wegen gilde ich habe eine siehe anderer Thread haben neue eine chance, ich habe sie seit 3 tagen übernohmen, aber sind momentan grade mal 3 wirklich aktive der rest kommt wie er will! Und davon sind 2 grade mal scherbe!
aber schaun wir mal wie es nach dem addon weitergeht!


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2008)

Ich versuch in Sachen Rechtschreibung und (un)sinniger Abkürzungen und/oder Verfremdungen immer ein wenig zu differenzieren. 
Wenn ich in einer Instanz steh, ohne TS - weil man ja ned andauernd Headset aufhaben will, grade in ner 5er Instanz - und Gebrabbel im Gruppenchannel ankommt mit grade noch zu indentifizierenden Wortfetzen, find ich das nicht so tragisch. Erstens hat man einfach nicht unbedingt die Zeit, sich das eben schnell Getippte nochmal durchzulesen, zweitens is der Sinn der Instanz ja auch nicht das Chatten, da reicht rudimentäres Geblöke auch, solange es respektvoll bleibt.^^
Anders wiederrum - und da stimm ich vielen anderen absolut zu - ist genau dieses Gebrabbel im Handels - oder Allgemeinchannel in Städten, oder anderen Gebieten einfach nicht auszuhalten, vor allem wenn diejenigen dann nicht mehr aufhören können. Ignore schön und gut, aber das is auch keine Dauerlösung.
Ausserdem halte ich es auch für eine Form von Sprachgewandtheit wenn man kurze signifikante Nachrichten trotzdem in normale Worte fassen kann, a´la "Tank pull plz" von weiter oben^^
Ist doch schon ganz gut, jetzt ersetz noch "plz" durch "bitte", sind 2 popelige Buchstaben mehr, und du hast eine wunderbare Anrede... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long

(Falls sich wider erwarten doch ein Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen hat, bitte ich den zu entschuldigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Flaviia (5. November 2008)

Ich finds schon hier echt schlimm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schade, das einige Sachen nie beachtet werden in der Zeit des Internets...zum Beispiel, daß hinter jedem PC tatsächlich ein Mensch sitzt...
Ich möchte denjenigen sehen, der einem anderen so manchen Quark ins Gesicht sagen würde! In den Channels genau das gleiche...ich z. B. (ich habe es woanders schon als Beispiel genommen) habe vor einigen Tagen angefangen, meine Gilde "aufleben" zu lassen, die ich bis dato nur wegen der Bankfächer hatte. Ich suchte im Handelschannel nach Mitgliedern um die 40 Jahre aufwärts...

Antworten waren zum Beispiel: findste keinen Kerl, oder watt?  Oder Biste nich zu alt dafür? Und das sind noch die "harmlosen" Antworten...  Echt blöd....

Naja, einige wenige sind der Gilde beigetreten, aber mir graut schon vor meiner nächsten Werbung und ich denke, ich werd die ganz "krassen" dann auch melden


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Sollte sich irgendwer in seiner pseudoelitären Weltanschauung gestört fühlen ist mir das nicht egal, nein es verschaft mir ernsthaft Befriedigung.


Hm, so unterscheiden wir Menschen uns untereinander eben.
Wenn ich fortgeschritten alkoholisiert irgendwelchen unzusammenhängenden Mumpitz (rein auf Rechtschreibfehler bezogen, nicht auf den eigentlichen Inhalt) in ein Forum schreibe, dann ist mir das später eher peinlich.

Aber wenn Dir das tatsächlich Befriedigung verschafft, warum schreibst Du dann nicht grundsätzlich fehlerbehaftet?



Thrainan schrieb:


> Wir haben wirklich viele Problem im Land und der Welt, Rechtschreibfehler gehören sicher nichtmal zu den Top 10000.


Ohja, ein Totschlagargument.
Egal womit man kommt - jemand der anderer Meinung ist kann immer mit dem Argument "denk mal an die armen Kinder in Afrika - _das_ ist ein Problem" kommen.
Niemand hindert Dich daran Threads über all die anderen Probleme im Land und in der Welt aufzumachen (dann aber besser in "Gott und die Welt"). Hier in diesem Thread geht es aber nur um den sozialen Umgang der WoW-Spieler untereinander.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das unsere Lebenszeit begrenzt ist. Und in der heutigen Zeit kann man gut beobachten das Kommunikation einfach schneller gehen muss. Siehe "lol" "omg" usw.


Auch wieder ein Totschlagargument.
Ja, unsere Lebenszeit ist sehr begrenzt. Ist es wirklich sinnvoll sie damit zu vergeuden hier im Forum Diskussionen zu führen?



-Therion- schrieb:


> Oder schreibst du auf einem Non-RP Server in einer Heroic Instanz "Ich fände es angebracht das der Krieger welcher als Beschützer der Gruppe fungiert, das nächste Monster anschießt um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen." Sondern es heißt einfach "Tank pull plz".


"plz" hab ich ja eh gefressen.
Wenn's im Schlachtfeld in der Vorbereitung "Tisch plz" heißt, dann sollte man von meinem Magier nicht erwarten, daß er irgendetwas macht.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Ich versuch in Sachen Rechtschreibung und (un)sinniger Abkürzungen und/oder Verfremdungen immer ein wenig zu differenzieren.
> Wenn ich in einer Instanz steh, ohne TS - weil man ja ned andauernd Headset aufhaben will, grade in ner 5er Instanz - und Gebrabbel im Gruppenchannel ankommt mit grade noch zu indentifizierenden Wortfetzen, find ich das nicht so tragisch. Erstens hat man einfach nicht unbedingt die Zeit, sich das eben schnell Getippte nochmal durchzulesen, zweitens is der Sinn der Instanz ja auch nicht das Chatten, da reicht rudimentäres Geblöke auch, solange es respektvoll bleibt.^^
> Anders wiederrum - und da stimm ich vielen anderen absolut zu - ist genau dieses Gebrabbel im Handels - oder Allgemeinchannel in Städten, oder anderen Gebieten einfach nicht auszuhalten, vor allem wenn diejenigen dann nicht mehr aufhören können. Ignore schön und gut, aber das is auch keine Dauerlösung.
> Ausserdem halte ich es auch für eine Form von Sprachgewandtheit wenn man kurze signifikante Nachrichten trotzdem in normale Worte fassen kann, a´la "Tank pull plz" von weiter oben^^
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich sofort, Wegen TS habe auch net immer bock auf ts, obwohl ich heatseat meist anhabe wenn ich ich zocke^^ habe keine boxen derzeit:-))
Meine wenn ich jeden wegen nerverei im handelschat auf igno tun würde, hätte ich nichts mehr zu lesen, weil dann müsstest du jeden 3 auf igno tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (5. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Bevor ihr auf mich einschlagt ja ich leide auch unter rechtschreibschwäche!
> So, ich spiele noch keine 2 monate wow!
> Mir fallen mehere dinge immer mehr auf!
> 1. anscheind, spielen alle schon seit der geburt wow, Weil es ist komisch das neue z.b bei kara kaum mitgenohmen werden, Weil neu 70er wie ich noch keine vollen lila sachen haben! Dann will ich mal wissen wie ihr alten angefangen haben! Desweiteren habe ich und nicht nur ich das gefühl das neue in wow nicht gerne gesehen werden! why auch ever!



Such dir eine ordentliche Gilde dann passiert dir sowas nicht. Mein junger 70er (teils noch mit Grün unterwegs) wurde auch Kara mitgenommen. Allerdings nur von der Gilde.



> 3. In pvp fällt mir immer wieder auf, Das der zusammenhalt der hordis viel größer ist als der auf alli seite, ich frage mich warum das so ist? und das worde schon oft im handelschat ausdiskutiert!



Glaub du bist nicht der erste dem das auffällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mangelnder Zusammenhalt, frustrierend umschreibt es wohl besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 4. Wenn man sich den handelschat mal anguckt, z.bn spätabends immer die selben die sich da beleidigen, ist das noch cool? dachte der handelschat wäre zum handelen da? Das worde auch oft genug dort angesprochen! Aber es ändert sich nichts!
> [...]



Hm, ist wohl Server abhängig.




> Bevor ihr auf mich einschlagt ja ich leide auch unter rechtschreibschwäche!



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung was hier einige ständig mit der Rechtschreibung haben. Für Firefox gibt es Rechtschreibkorrekturen, andere Browser werden das sicher auch haben. Aber selbst wenn nicht, ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm werden wohl 90% der User hier auf ihrem PC installiert haben. Was hindert euch also daran den Text vorher reinzukopieren, ist sicher der geringere zeitliche Aufwand als sich wegen ein paar Tip/Rechtschreibfehlern einen Seitenlangen "Krieg" zu liefern.


----------



## mumba (5. November 2008)

Das Thema is ja immernoch  atkuell, wie Nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

toryz schrieb:


> Such dir eine ordentliche Gilde dann passiert dir sowas nicht. Mein junger 70er (teils noch mit Grün unterwegs) wurde auch Kara mitgenommen. Allerdings nur von der Gilde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt schon*fg*
Danke dir trozdem!
Naja habe schon mehrfach gehört das yesera der schlimmste sein soll, aber habe auch nett leute dort kennengelernt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Auch wieder ein Totschlagargument.
> Ja, unsere Lebenszeit ist sehr begrenzt. Ist es wirklich sinnvoll sie damit zu vergeuden hier im Forum Diskussionen zu führen?
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch das du eine Erklärung für die Verwendung von Abkürzungen als Totschlagargument ansiehst?

Rechtschreibfanatiker in WoW habe ich auch gefressen.
Wenn jemand ingame falsche Rechtschreibung kritisiert schreibe ich extra falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der eine regt sich über die pöbelnden falschschreibenden Spieler auf und ich rege mich über Ordnungsfanatiker und Möchtegern Deutschlehrer auf.


----------



## Celga (5. November 2008)

Auf Arygos is es auf Horden seite zum glück noch nicht ganz dso schlimm...
Aber einiges ist schon blöd, z.B LEute die meinen sie wüssten allles besser und in echt keine Ahnung haben.
Deswegen geh ich auch nur mit meiner Gilde in Heros etc, weil viele wirklich nerven...

Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, ich nutze das BLizzard WoW Forum auch nicht mehr, weil mir die Leute dort oft einfach
zu blöd sind und/oder einfach nicht helfen wollen sondernt nur ihr blödes Kommentar abgeben wollen.


----------



## Flaviia (5. November 2008)

^^ Gerade ich (im fortgeschrittenen Alter^^) vertipp mich manchmal und schreibe in der Gruppen suche z. B. Suche Tiefensumpf für Gruppe  oder so etwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Naja und die Rechtschreibfehler ansonsten: egal, solang es nich ausartet und man rätseln muss, was gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlie_22 (5. November 2008)

Ich glaube ihr habt alle ein Problem. Ihr spielt zu lange WoW!?


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

Charlie_22 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt alle ein Problem. Ihr spielt zu lange WoW!?



Wenn 2 monate schon lange sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ sage ja dann habe ich wohl eindeutig den falschen server am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ingame falsche Rechtschreibung kritisiert schreibe ich extra falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht jeder der versucht auf einigermaßen korrekte Rechtschreibung bzw. Umgangston zu achten ist gleich ein Möchtegern - Deutschlehrer, genausowenig wie Einer der viele Abkürzungen benutzt, gleich ein präpubertärer Legasteniker ist^^
Schwarz/Weiß - Malerei bringt dich bei dem Thema nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du ein paar nette Gildenkollegen findest. 

grüße
wolke


----------



## Sibanti (5. November 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich: Pass mal auf du Clown. Ich bin 70er und lang besser equiptet als ihr alle zusammen. Ist doch klar, das
> ich dir mit 2 Schlägen die Aggro klaue. Was soll ich denn machen? Soll ich nackt kämpfen?



LOL, das sind genau die Leute die ich Liebe, frage ist, wer hier der Clown ist.  Ich, auch schon 70iger Jäger voll in lila bin letztenz mit einer ähnlichen Gruppe in einer ini gewesen. Ich habe nie aggro Probleme bekommen, habe den Tank einfach anstatt 2 Sekunden, 5 oder mehr Sekunden zeit gelassen anzutanken und nur Autoschuss benutzt. 
Der Tank hat durch mich, nie die Aggro verloren eher durch einen gleichleveligen Schurken.


----------



## Flaviia (5. November 2008)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Drücke Dir die Daumen, daß Du ein paar nette Gildenkollegen findest.
> 
> grüße
> wolke


Wolke sonst komme ich zu dir auf den server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Komisch das du eine Erklärung für die Verwendung von Abkürzungen als Totschlagargument ansiehst?


Warum findest Du das komisch?
"Unsere Lebenszeit ist begrenzt" ist eben ein Totschlagargument.
Ich glaube die Lebenserwartung in den westlichen Nationen war noch nie so hoch wie zu unserer Zeit.
Ich sehe ja auch nicht _jede_ Erklärung für die Verwendung von Abkürzungen als Totschlagargument an, sondern diese eine _spezielle_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-Therion- schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfanatiker in WoW habe ich auch gefressen.
> Wenn jemand ingame falsche Rechtschreibung kritisiert schreibe ich extra falsch
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, daß man sich ingame aussuchen kann mit wem man spielt, bzw. wen man im Chat ertragen mag ud wen nicht, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manavortex (5. November 2008)

Ich finde das mit dem Clown auch extrem unhöflich. Klar, der Tank hat überreagiert, aber wenn das mir passiert wäre?
Da ist ein DD, der kratzt an meiner Aggro. Ich bin ein frischer Tank und schwitze wahrscheinlich Blut und Wasser, weil ich genau weiß, dass der mir die Aggro jederzeit klauen kann und mein Sicherheitsabstand zum DD, bei dem ich mich wohl fühle, wird unterschritten. Ich bitte den DD also höflich, mit der Aggro noch ein bisschen mehr aufzupassen und kriegen zu hören "hör mal zu, du Clown..."

Meiner Meinung nach ist das arrogant und überheblich.


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, so unterscheiden wir Menschen uns untereinander eben.
> Wenn ich fortgeschritten alkoholisiert irgendwelchen unzusammenhängenden Mumpitz (rein auf Rechtschreibfehler bezogen, nicht auf den eigentlichen Inhalt) in ein Forum schreibe, dann ist mir das später eher peinlich.
> 
> Aber wenn Dir das tatsächlich Befriedigung verschafft, warum schreibst Du dann nicht grundsätzlich fehlerbehaftet?
> ...



Ich sehe ja durchaus ein das die Deutsche Rechtschreibung grundsätlich ihren Sinn hat. Das heist aber nicht, das ich einen auf rechtschreibnazi machen muss. Und wenn ich schreibe Alkohol, heist das nicht das ich völlig besoffen zuhause sitze und das Forum volltexte. Gegenteilige Behauptungen verbiete ich mir.
Und ja, nur weil mal ein Totschlagargument kommt gilt es nicht mehr? Ich habe übrigens nie irgendwas von afrikanischen Kindern erzählt und bin bestimmt kein Weltverbesserer wie er im Buche steht. 
Aber mann kann das natürlich einfach mal behaupten und dem eigentlichen Thema ausweichen. 
Aber wenn ich sehe mit welcher Agressivität, Lügen und Arroganz sich hier Leute auf solche Nichtigkeiten werfen, dann stößt das bei mir sehr negativ auf.
Den gutes Benehmen, Erlichkeit und ein Mindestmaß an Respekt gehören für mich ganz eindeutig zu den Dingen die wichtiger sind. 
Natürlich kann man sich über unwichtige Dinge unterhalten, sonnst wäre ich nicht in diesem Forum. Spaß muss ja erlaubt sein. Aber eine ordentliche Disskusionskultur geht hier ja völlig ab. Ich sage, es kann sein ich hab mal was getrunken, schon werde ich fast als besoffener Alki dargestellt. Da hat mal jemand 2 - 3 fehler mehr gemacht als wer anders, schon ist er ein dummes Kiddy. 
Da lese ich auch von manch einem der gerne den Schlaumeier raushängen lässt Posts, die aus wenig mehr wie /reportet oder SuFU bestehen.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gut, daß man sich ingame aussuchen kann mit wem man spielt, bzw. wen man im Chat ertragen mag ud wen nicht, nicht wahr?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ebendrum sollte man sich weniger über die Umgangsformen aufregen und lieber die im Spiel integrierten Funktionen nutzen um unerwünschte Dinge abzuschalten.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> 1. anscheind, spielen alle schon seit der geburt wow, Weil es ist komisch das neue z.b bei kara kaum mitgenohmen werden, Weil neu 70er wie ich noch keine vollen lila sachen haben! Dann will ich mal wissen wie ihr alten angefangen haben! Desweiteren habe ich und nicht nur ich das gefühl das neue in wow nicht gerne gesehen werden! why auch ever!



Glaube mir wenn ich Dir sage, das dieser Widerstand gegen grün ausgerüstete Leute eigentlich nichts mit dessen "Skill" oder "equip" zutun hat. Vielmehr ist eine Instanz wie Kara schon vor dem Patch ein reiner Markenrun gewesen, der vor allen Dingen schnell gehen soll. Ich sehe das bei uns in der Gilde. Kaum nimmt man 2 twinks mit die Ausrüstung brauchen (gibt ja sonst eh nur Splitter die langsam die Gildenbank voll müllen) und der Run somit vielleicht 30 min länger dauert, feht das Genörgel sofort los. Es hat also mehr mit Bequemlichkeit zutun als mit Dir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






bruderelfe schrieb:


> 3. In pvp fällt mir immer wieder auf, Das der zusammenhalt der hordis viel größer ist als der auf alli seite, ich frage mich warum das so ist? und das worde schon oft im handelschat ausdiskutiert!



Auch das ist ein Ally-Gerücht. Mein erste Char war ein Zwergenjäger... und wenn ich in den BG's war, aht die Horder NUR gewonnen.. in 6 Monaten habe ich vielleicht 1-2 Siege in der Kriegshymdenschlucht gesehen... kaum wechselten wir den Server und auch gleich die Seite, gewann nur noch die Allianz^^
Zudem sieht ein üblicher BG-Chat im Glutsturm-Pool in etwa so aus: (kopiert und bereinigt aus meinem Chatlog)

Redensfüherer: Wenn Ihr gewinnen wollt hört auf mich, wenn nicht versagt ihr Noobs und könnt wieder idlen gehn!
Irgendeiner: oh, jaaaa - nen führer
Irgendeiner2: hald dein mowl wi**er
Irgendeiner: ich glaub ich krieg nen harten. Gib mir mehr!
Redensführer: Is ja wie immer! Ihr assis seid alle zu doof zum schei**en. morgen komme ich und fu** eure Mütter
Irgendeiner3: Hurra! Überstunden, da klingelt die Kasse!
(..)

Manchmal möchte man also den Chat ausblenden, wenn nicht ab und zu was nützlcihes geschrieben würde...



-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht erlebt das jemand aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die deutsche Sprache vom Gesetzgeber bestraft wurde. Es gibt in der Sprache keine wirkliche geregelte Entwicklung (zum Glück) egal wie sich Sprachpfleger bemühen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz so drastisch hat es der Autor wohl auch nicht gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Ironie]
Naja, von Bestrafen hat ja niemand etwas gesagt. Vielmehr wird beschlossen das gewünschte Anpassungen/Änderungen beführwortet oder abgelehnt werden. Wenn Du jedoch das einstampfen von zehntausenden Duden (die voreilig schon mit den Änderungen versehen wurden, ohne das man eine sichere Zusage abgewartete hatte) als Bestarfung betrachten würdest - dann hat es wohl schon die eine oder andere Bestrafung gegeben^^ 
[/ironie]

Aber wie schon teils angedeutet wurde... wenn kein Argument mehr hilft, wird meistens hilflos mit Rechtscheib-Flames um sich geworfen... Naja, zu sowas kann man stehen wie man will. Ich finde immer nur, das es ein Zeichen er Hilflosigkeit ist. Mich selbst stören Schreibfehler nicht wirklich, jedoch kann es teilweise etwas nerven wenn es durch solche ansträngend zu lesen wird...


----------



## Zerleena (5. November 2008)

Hi, bin auch kein Dt-Lehrer aber ich leg da auch Wert darauf, leserliche Texte mit normaler Interpunktion erwarten zu können. Und es ist einfach bei vielen U18 (nein nicht allen, ich halte nix von Pauschalisierungen) aber nicht nur bei denen oft Ausrede mit Rechtschreib-Schwäche. Selbst wenn Rechtschreib-Schwäche da ist, wenn ihr es wisst dann nehmt Hilfe in Anspruch. Irgendwie hat das überhand genommen: achh das ist ja ne Krankheit, schön, jetzt kann ich mich dahinter verstecken. ich bin zu fett, ok das ist Fettsucht, ist ja erblich. Ich trinke zuviel, das ist ja Alkoholismus, auch ne Krankheit, ist halt so. Bloß weil man so ne RS-Schwäche hat, ist das kein Grund, keine Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen und zu beweisen, dass man auch trotz Schwäche sehr gut schreiben lernen kann.

Das Geflame und die sinnlose Abkürzung alltäglicher Worte wie jetzt (jz) usw. das stört mich auch schon länger. Oder solche, die dir erstmal erklären, was ihnen von der Beute alles zuzustehen hat, damit sie mitkommen. "Ey, aber das und das krieg ich, wenns droppt". Ist seine Q erledigt "XY verlässt die Gruppe". Ja, solche Egos, die sich nur holen was sie brauchen und dann den Rest der Gruppe stehenlassen sind echt das letzte. Dann fragt man sich echt wozu die Bezeichnung Gruppenspiel verkommen ist. Ich weiß es ist nicht mehr 2005, wo alle noch frisch angefangen haben und nicht 20 Twinks hatten aber was mir gefallen hat, alle mussten da noch an einem Strang ziehen und jeder musste ordentlich mitspielen, wollten nicht alle auf dem Friedhof landen. Das waren größtenteils die "Freaks" (nicht negativ zu verstehen) die schon MMORPGs kannten und zu WoW wechselten und mit denen es auch Spaß machte, weil sie einfach sich um diejenigen kümmerten, die von MMORPGs noch keinen blassen hatten. Und jetzt: bis 70 kann man noch Glück haben ne Stammgruppe oder Gilde zu finden aber dann macht jeder nur noch seins. Ich denke mir manchmal, dass Blizzard auch eine Teilschuld hat und mit Burning Crusade die alten Raidgilden zerstört hat. Wozu brauchte man nun noch den Zusammenhalt für die 20er und 40er Raids wenn doch der erste Questgegenstand in der Höllenfeuerinsel besser ist als T2. Aber das ist noch lange keine Entschuldigung für alle, sich wie Arschlöcher zu benehmen und die Leute grundlos zu flamen. Ich kann das in ner Gruppe nicht leiden wenn da einer ist, der es noch nicht weiß was BW heißt und der gleich zusammengestaucht wird "Zomfg das ist Bollwerk !!!!einseinself" Oder die unbedingt das Bedürfnis haben, dir erstmal vorzuschreiben wie du zu skillen hast.

Am lustigsten find ich das, wenn ich mit einem low level Spieler losziehe und es klappt nicht so auf Anhieb mit dem einen Spell oder so, bzw. ich benutze versehentlich den falschen. "OMG, du Noob, also mit meinem 70er spiel ich doch besser wie du..ololo... drum hab ich ja T6" da hab ich dann nur noch gemeint: na wenn du so imba bist dann mach doch deinen Scheiß alleine, ich gehe. Und ging. Was mir auch aufn Zeiger geht ist das zunehmende "Zieht mich wer durch XYZ, zahle auch **G". Oder die Portal-Bettler. Und die Ausdrucksweise wie sie um Portale bitten: ey port mich Shatt jz. Kein "bitte", kein Portal. Wenn mans nicht mach, "omg du Noob fu du kleiner Huso".

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Spiel selbst ist immer noch schön und macht auch Spaß aber die Community bzw. ein großer Teil davon schafft es leider, dass viele Neuanfänger die noch nicht 20 twinks haben, vergrault werden durch diese anmaßenden, besserwisserischen und großkotzigen Idioten, die sich nur im Internet trauen die große Lippe zu schwingen aber im RL keine Nummer haben und soooo klein mit Hut sind.


----------



## Gina (5. November 2008)

/sign und wie !

Dein Ausführungen haben mir den Tag verzuckert - du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen, ist auf Kargath nicht anders.

Mein Tipp:

um mich nicht mehr darüber aufzuregen nehme/n ich/wir (die ganze family spielt mit 4 Accounts) mit Humor u machen dann unsere eigenen Jokes draus.

Wie z.B. .....(Spieler) trifft deutsche Rechtschreibung kritisch usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf diese Weise haben wir in unserem Family - Channel immer was zum Lachen - unsere Phantasie ist dabei unerschöpflich!

ernst nehmen kann ich das Alles schon lange nicht mehr. Traurig eigentlich was aus der deutschen Sprache in game geworden ist. Gott sei Dank ists im RL doch noch anders, sonst müsste man/frau ja verzweifeln!

Und was die emotionale und/oder soziale Intelligenz betrifft- DAS trifft leider auch im RL zu, zumindest bei Vielen. 
Ellbogengesellschaft ist angesagt - leider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelong (5. November 2008)

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stelle mir auch manchmal ne Altersbeschränkung auf Servern ganz praktikabel vor. Wäre dann nur schade um die jüngeren aber vernünftigen Spieler, bzw. blöd weil viele von den idioten jenseits der 18 trotzdem mitkommen könnten.

Es ist schade das assoziales Verhalten anscheinend zum Vorlksport mutiert


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich sehe ja durchaus ein das die Deutsche Rechtschreibung grundsätlich ihren Sinn hat. Das heist aber nicht, das ich einen auf rechtschreibnazi machen muss. Und wenn ich schreibe Alkohol, heist das nicht das ich völlig besoffen zuhause sitze und das Forum volltexte. Gegenteilige Behauptungen verbiete ich mir.


Genausowenig wie Du mir unterstellst, daß ich "einen auf Rechtschreibnazi mache", unterstelle ich Dir, daß Du im Vollsuff das Forum zutextest.
Der aufmerksame Leser wird bemerken, daß ich schrieb: "Wenn ich fortgeschritten alkoholisiert [...]".



Thrainan schrieb:


> Und ja, nur weil mal ein Totschlagargument kommt gilt es nicht mehr?


Richtig erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens nie irgendwas von afrikanischen Kindern erzählt und bin bestimmt kein Weltverbesserer wie er im Buche steht.
> Aber mann kann das natürlich einfach mal behaupten und dem eigentlichen Thema ausweichen.


Nun dreh bitte den Spieß nicht um.
a) Hast Du die afrikanischen Kinder nicht direkt erwähnt, kamst aber mit dem Argument, daß es genug andere Probleme im Land und auf der Welt gibt. Ich habe nur eines dieser Probleme, das häufig mal auftaucht, direkt beim Namen genannt.
b) Nicht ich war es der mit den anderen Problemen im Land und auf der Welt argumentierte und so vom eigentlichen Thema ablenkte, sondern Du. Mir nun zu unterstellen ich würde vom Thema ablenken, nur weil ich auf Dein Argument eingegangen bin, erscheint mir doch ein wenig seltsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich sehe mit welcher Agressivität, Lügen und Arroganz sich hier Leute auf solche Nichtigkeiten werfen, dann stößt das bei mir sehr negativ auf.
> Den gutes Benehmen, Erlichkeit und ein Mindestmaß an Respekt gehören für mich ganz eindeutig zu den Dingen die wichtiger sind.


Hm, war das nun auf mich bezogen?
Dann ticken wir ja doch gar nicht so verschieden, denn auch weiß ein Mindestmaß an Respekt zu schätzen.
Im Forum zum Beispiel zeigt sich dieses Mindestmaß indem man darauf achtet verständliche, übersichtliche und möglichst fehlerfreie Texte zu verfassen.
Ingame zeigt es sich in der Art der Kommunikation in Chat und TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thrainan schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich über unwichtige Dinge unterhalten, sonnst wäre ich nicht in diesem Forum. Spaß muss ja erlaubt sein. Aber eine ordentliche Disskusionskultur geht hier ja völlig ab. Ich sage, es kann sein ich hab mal was getrunken, schon werde ich fast als besoffener Alki dargestellt. Da hat mal jemand 2 - 3 fehler mehr gemacht als wer anders, schon ist er ein dummes Kiddy.


Ich habe Dich weder als besoffenen Alki betitelt, noch habe ich jemanden als Kiddy beschimpft.
Du bemängelst eine ordentliche Diskussionskultur? 
Hm, ich versuche es mal in verständliche Worte zu packen: "Muhaha, megarofl... selfowned!!11elf"


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich weder als besoffenen Alki betitelt, noch habe ich jemanden als Kiddy beschimpft.
> Du bemängelst eine ordentliche Diskussionskultur?
> Hm, ich versuche es mal in verständliche Worte zu packen: "Muhaha, megarofl... selfowned!!11elf"



Wenn du nicht richtig liest was ich schreibe, brauche ich auch nicht weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Diesmal versuche wenigstens zu verstehen was da steht. Nur als beispiel: Ich habe nie behauptet du hättest mich als Kiddy beschimpft. 
Alles im detail aufzuführen ist mir zu müßig. Ich hab auch keine Lust mir alles was ich von mir gebe verdrehen zu lassen bis es einem so passt, dass man es mir vorwerfen kann. 
Wenn dir das Spaß macht bitte, aber erwarte keine Antworten mehr von mir.


----------



## Todeshieb (5. November 2008)

Wenn mich jemand in nem Kiddie-Slang anspricht, bekommt er keine Antwort von mir. Ein gewisses Niveau kann man schon voraussetzen.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht richtig liest was ich schreibe, brauche ich auch nicht weiter mit dir zu diskutieren. Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Diesmal versuche wenigstens zu verstehen was da steht. Nur als beispiel: Ich habe nie behauptet du hättest mich als Kiddy beschimpft.


Und ich habe nie behauptet, daß Du behauptet hättest ich hätte Dich als Kiddy beschimpft.
Was ich nun allerdings behaupte ist folgendes: Du behauptest von mir ich würde nicht richtig lesen was Du schreibst, und belegst dies mit einem (faktisch falschen) Argument, das eigentlich nur zeigt, daß Du es augenscheinlich bist, der meine Posts nicht richtig liest.



Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Spaß macht bitte, aber erwarte keine Antworten mehr von mir.


a) Nein, es macht mir keinen Spass dauernd zu dementieren was Du in meinen Posts mißverstehst oder nicht richtig gelesen hast.
b) Ich habe keine Erwartungshaltung was Antworten von Dir angeht. Solltest Du Dich dazu entschließen nicht zu antworten, dann ist das völlig in Ordnung für mich. Solltest Du Dich dazu entschliessen doch zu antworten, dann möchte ich Dich bitten meine Posts auch vernünftig durchzulesen, damit ich mich nicht wieder zu a) gezwungen sehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (5. November 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Das Geflame und die sinnlose Abkürzung alltäglicher Worte wie jetzt (jz) usw. das stört mich auch schon länger. Oder solche, die dir erstmal erklären, was ihnen von der Beute alles zuzustehen hat, damit sie mitkommen. "Ey, aber das und das krieg ich, wenns droppt". Ist seine Q erledigt "XY verlässt die Gruppe". Ja, solche Egos, die sich nur holen was sie brauchen und dann den Rest der Gruppe stehenlassen sind echt das letzte. Dann fragt man sich echt wozu die Bezeichnung Gruppenspiel verkommen ist. Ich weiß es ist nicht mehr 2005, wo alle noch frisch angefangen haben und nicht 20 Twinks hatten aber was mir gefallen hat, alle mussten da noch an einem Strang ziehen und jeder musste ordentlich mitspielen, wollten nicht alle auf dem Friedhof landen. Das waren größtenteils die "Freaks" (nicht negativ zu verstehen) die schon MMORPGs kannten und zu WoW wechselten und mit denen es auch Spaß machte, weil sie einfach sich um diejenigen kümmerten, die von MMORPGs noch keinen blassen hatten.


Recht hast du. Wenn ich mich an meinen ersten Char erinner... das war Februar 2006. Da waren die Leute noch ganz anders drauf, da wurde einem geholfen, auch wenn man noch so dumme Fragen gestellt hat. Geflame? Was ist das? Mein WL war damals bis lvl 30 nie beim Dämonenlehrer, weil ich nicht wusste, was das ist. Irgendjemand hat es mir dann freundlich erklärt. Wenn ich mir das ganze jetzt vorstelle wär es eher ein "omg lol du noob" und "you have left a group", letzteres aber nicht freiwillig. 
Ich behaupte schon fast, dass eine gute Gilde in WoW das meiste Wert ist heutzutage. Was ich mittlerweile erlebe ist teilweise wirklich schlimm. Ich vermeide es wirklich, mit "Randoms" zu gehen. Ich weiß, dass ich auch mal ein schlecht equipter Spieler war, es liegt ja auch gar nich am Equip, sondern eher an nicht vorhandenen WoW Skills. Tanks, die nicht wissen, was Rüstung zerreissen ist, Heiler, die mit vampiric embrace versuchen, die Gruppe am Leben zu halten, DDs, die mit Vorliebe auf Sheeps und Saps draufkloppen und und und... 

WoW ist einfach ein Egospiel geworden. Freundschaften wie pre BC gibt es kaum noch. Wieso sollte man auch mit einer Gruppe ins Kloster gehen, wenn man im Handelschannel nerven kann, dass man gezogen werden will? Man braucht sich mit keinem um den Loot zu streiten ("ey ich brauch XY pls nur ich rollen!!!!!111"), Skills braucht man sowieso nicht, im BG ist es sowieso egal wie man sein s2 erleecht, da kann man auch afk sein. Elitequests wurden ja zum größten Teil entfernt. 
Und wenns ums soziale geht, ja... da nutzt man die Leute aus, wo es nur geht. Bekommt man nicht das, was man will, wird geflamt oder gar nich mehr mit einem geredet. Ominöse Leute riechen ihr Geschäft, da wird man plötzlich von wildfremden Leuten angewhispert "Hey, ich push deinen Pala auf Schulterrating. Brauch nur deinen Acc." Ja klar. Und sowas von Leuten, die mit ihrem eigenen Char noch nich mal Waffenrating haben, und überhaupt: mein Pala macht doch gar kein pvp und hat auch gar keine pvp Items. Dann noch die Itemgeilen "omg nehmt mich ma mit pls zu Kil Jaeden, der droppt was was ich unbedingt brauche". Mmmh, gut, ich nehme natürlich Leute mit, mit denen ich einmal was zu tun hatte, damit die irgendwelche Items aus Sunwell bekommen. Meinem Raid macht das natürlich gar nichts aus. [/ironie]
Solange Spieler sich durch dich einen Vorteil erhoffen, kriechen sie dir in den Arsch. Sobald sie merken, dass es nichts zu holen gibt, sind 99% wieder weg. Im Prinzip ist es schon traurig.


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Also der Thread hier ist der Hammer.
Eine Hälfte jammert: "Ja, ja, früher war alles besser. Die Jugend, die Rechtschreibung, die Sprüche,..." 

Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich? Auf alle Fälle wohl schon aus dem Alter indem man noch gewisse Toleranz für Neues und Anderes aufbringt.

Und die andere Hälfte hier in dem Thread strotzt nur so vor Arroganz indem sie sich selber für besonders intelligent, wortgewand und elitär hält, dass sie sogar einen Server fordert, auf dem alle anderen ausgeschlossen werden. Sollte man dann eurer Meinung nach eine IQ-Test absolvieren, bevor man diesem "Ich-bin-etwas-Besseres"-Server beitreten darf?


Armes Deutschland. Sowenig Toleranz, soviel Arroganz. sowenig Integration, soviel Diskrimination.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

> name='Carisha' date='5.11.2008, 12:22' post='1186010'
> 
> Und die andere Hälfte hier in dem Thread strotzt nur so vor Arroganz indem sie sich selber für besonders intelligent, wortgewand und elitär hält, dass sie sogar einen Server fordert, auf dem alle anderen ausgeschlossen werden. Sollte man dann eurer Meinung nach eine IQ-Test absolvieren, bevor man diesem "Ich-bin-etwas-Besseres"-Server beitreten darf?


ja, das wär doch mal ne Idee.

Eigentlich gehts in dem Thread darüber, dass viele Leute in WoW anscheinend einfachste Umgangsformen verlernt haben oder ablegen oder gar nicht beherrschen/beherrscht haben.

omg stfu u noob l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Ist das eine Drohung oder ein Versprechen?
Naja, ich würde mich freuen, wenn es bei uns mehr Leute geben würde, die weniger Wert auf Equip, Tempo an der Tastatur und spielerische Fähigkeiten legen würden und eher auf Etikette und soziale Kompetenz achten würden. Leider scheint es von der Sorte nur sehr Wenige zu geben.

Ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben eine Raidinstanz mal von innen zu sehen, weil es schon bei der Suche nach einer Gruppe für einfache Instanzen scheitert, wenn der erste raushaut: "Ey, dein Equip ist echt mies und Deine Skillung falsch". Mal ganz im Ernst, ich hätte auch kein Bock mit jemanden Monopoly zu spielen, der mich schon vor dem Spiel blöd anmacht...

Viele vergessen einfach, dass Sie ein Spiel spielen, in dem es darum geht Spass miteinander zu haben. Warum spielt man denn sonst?

grüße
wolke


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Also der Thread hier ist der Hammer.
> Eine Hälfte jammert: "Ja, ja, früher war alles besser. Die Jugend, die Rechtschreibung, die Sprüche,..."
> 
> Wie alt seid ihr eigentlich? Auf alle Fälle wohl schon aus dem Alter indem man noch gewisse Toleranz für Neues und Anderes aufbringt.
> ...



Toleranz für Faulheit, absichtlich fehlende Rechtschreibung und Grammatik? Ich bitte dich... 

Und ich sag jetzt mal was... 
Wer es noch nötig hat "auf seine Rechtschreibung zu achten" sollte schleunigst wieder in die Schule zurück!
Auf die Rechtschreibung muss man nicht achten... Nein, entweder man beherrscht sie oder man beherrscht sie nicht, etwas dazwischen exisitiert nicht!
Vereinzelte Tippfehler sind völlig in Ordnung aber wer wider jeglicher Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, mit vollen Bewusstsein den Verfall der deutschen Sprache persönlich fördert und andere dann auch noch als "Rechtschreibnazi" betitelt ist in meinen Augen nichtmal den Hauch einer Aufmerksamkeit der Gesellschaft wert und sollte in der Schule bei Dauerunterricht eingeschlossen werden, bis er es endlich lernt!

Und nun noch wieder zu den Tollen Betitelungen... Rechtschreibnazi... also nur, weil man auf lesbarkeit und Verständlichkeit plädiert ist man gleich ein NAZI? Ihr habt wohl die Schule noch vor dem Geschichtsunterricht abgebrochen, kann das sein?
Ich meine, was zur zugefrorenen Hölle geht in euren kranken (wer jemanden wegen soetwas als Nazi beschimpft MUSS krank sein) Hirnen vor sich, dass ihr auf solch hanebüchenen und vor Sinnbefreitheit strotzenden Anekdoten eures nicht vorhandenen Geschichtsunterrichts "zurückgreifen" müsst?
Aber das ist das weitere Problem der Gesellschaft...
Sobald man auf einen Fehler hingewiesen wird, beleidigt man den Helfenden erstmal in Grund und Boden und denkt nicht auch nur eine Sekunde nach. Man schmeißt mit sinnfreien Totschlagargumenten um sich (Sprache lebt! JA das tut sie! Aber IHR bringt sie gerade UM!, es gibt viel schlimmere Probleme usw. usf.)
Man ist Stolz darauf, dumm zu sein und sich dumm zu geben, weil es eben "cool" und "In" ist. Es wird ja überall vorgelebt... wenn man dazu gehören will muss man dumm sein...


----------



## Ouna (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben eine Raidinstanz mal von innen zu sehen, weil es schon bei der Suche nach einer Gruppe für einfache Instanzen scheitert, wenn der erste raushaut: "Ey, dein Equip ist echt mies und Deine Skillung falsch". Mal ganz im Ernst, ich hätte auch kein Bock mit jemanden Monopoly zu spielen, der mich schon vor dem Spiel blöd anmacht...
> 
> Viele vergessen einfach, dass Sie ein Spiel spielen, in dem es darum geht Spass miteinander zu haben. Warum spielt man denn sonst?


Sowas zeigt vielen, dass man sich mit seinem Char nicht richtig beschäftigt hat. *Jeder* hat die Chance, an halbwegs vernünftiges Equip zu kommen. Auch Leute, die wenig spielen.
Wenn vor mir einer stehen würde, nicht gesockelt, nicht ein bisschen verzaubert (für lvl 70), am besten noch mit Sachen, auf denen unsinnige Stats drauf sind (z.b. Krieger mit Int + Willenskraft Schild) - so jemanden würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen. Das hat nichts mit der Gear*qualität* (blau, lila) zu tun, sondern eher damit, dass der jenige anscheinend keine Lust drauf hat, was aus seinem Char zu machen. Wenn ich es wirklich ernst meine, dann lese ich Guides zu einer Klasse und hol das bestmögliche heraus, auch wenn es nicht episch ist. 
Und ja, Skill ist wichtig. Wenn jemand nicht spielen kann, bringt auch das beste Equip nichts. Wenn ein Tank nicht tanken kann, stirbt die halbe Gruppe nach jedem Mob. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das dann noch "Spaß" ist.


----------



## Nepokat (5. November 2008)

Viele der Probleme in den Chats und diese ganzen Aussartungen sind doch auch selbst gemacht. Wenn sich einer bei uns auf dem Sever "verschreibt" oder es nicht besser weiß wird er sofort daraufhin dumm angemacht, oder es kommt ein blödes Kommentar, seine Frage beziehungsweise Anfrage wird garnicht weiterhin beachtet. Da frag ich mich wiederum: Was soll das? Kann man nicht soviel, wenn man es Toleranz nennen will, Toleranz aufbringen und den Fehler einfach überlesen? Natürlich wird dieser Spieler sich angegriffen fühlen und wenn er noch nicht den "geistigen Horizont" hat auf diese Provokationen eingehn, ignorieren wäre natürlich das Beste aber das gelingt den wenigsten.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Sowas zeigt vielen, dass man sich mit seinem Char nicht richtig beschäftigt hat. *Jeder* hat die Chance, an halbwegs vernünftiges Equip zu kommen. Auch Leute, die wenig spielen.


Was ist für Dich 'wenig' spielen? 
1h pro Woche?
5h pro Woche?
10h pro Woche?



Ouna schrieb:


> Wenn ich es wirklich ernst meine, [...]



WoW ist ein Spiel, kein Ernst.




Ouna schrieb:


> Wenn ein Tank nicht tanken kann, stirbt die halbe Gruppe nach jedem Mob. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das dann noch "Spaß" ist.



Das stimmt nur halb, aber auch die allermeisten Casuals beherschen das halbwegs. Wenn ein Tank nicht sehr gut, sondern nur 'halbwegs gut' tanken kann, weil zum Beispiel seine Reaktionszeit nicht die eines 15jährigen ist, muss man halt die Taktik ändern und eventuell mal als DD seinen Schaden zurückfahren.
Die Sturheit vieler Spieler verhindert sowas leider.


----------



## lordBela (5. November 2008)

Ich unterschreibe sofort, was du meinst. Als ich angefangen habe zu spielen, waren alle noch freundlich und immer hilfsbereit... mittlerweile... naja sagen wir mal man könnte manchma auch offline spielen, dann macht es mehr spass und lagt nich. naja... hast ja schon alles gesagt.

raten kann ich dir auch nichts... leider. das besste wär nen eigenen server zu haben, mit eignungstest, wo leute wie du und alle die genauso denken entspannt spielen können. leider wär der server gnadenlos unterbevölkert.


----------



## Caleb85 (5. November 2008)

> Das stimmt nur halb, aber auch die allermeisten Casuals beherschen das halbwegs. Wenn ein Tank nicht sehr gut, sondern nur 'halbwegs gut' tanken kann, weil zum Beispiel seine Reaktionszeit nicht die eines 15jährigen ist, muss man halt die Taktik ändern und eventuell mal als DD seinen Schaden zurückfahren.
> Die Sturheit vieler Spieler verhindert sowas leider.



/sign

in ner Gruppe spielen bzw. die an das Wohl der Gruppe denken können wohl viele DDs nich,
hauptsache erster im Damagemeter


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Und die andere Hälfte hier in dem Thread strotzt nur so vor Arroganz indem sie sich selber für besonders intelligent, wortgewand und elitär hält, dass sie sogar einen Server fordert, auf dem alle anderen ausgeschlossen werden. Sollte man dann eurer Meinung nach eine IQ-Test absolvieren, bevor man diesem "Ich-bin-etwas-Besseres"-Server beitreten darf?



Hmm.. ein IQ-Test wäre wahrscheinlich falsch. Aber ich würde für einen Server plädieren, der gegen Zusatzkosten mehr GMs bereitstellt, die auf Etikette achten. Ich zahl ja schliesslich auch mehr Geld, wenn ich dafür in einer Wohngegend leben darf, wo man allein aufgrund der sozialen Struktur vor Pöbeleien geschützt ist und wo meine Kinder eine gute Schulbildung erwarten können.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Und die andere Hälfte hier in dem Thread strotzt nur so vor Arroganz indem sie sich selber für besonders intelligent, wortgewand und elitär hält, dass sie sogar einen Server fordert, auf dem alle anderen ausgeschlossen werden.



ok, gib es zu... Du hast nur auf "Neue Beiträge" geklickt und 4 oder 5 Posts gelesen...?! Denn wenn einer auf die Idee kommt einen Server mit Altersbeschränkung zu fordern, 2 Leute danach einfach mal "ja, gute Idee" schreiben, (wobei ich mir hier nie so sicher wäre wer wen meint,... schließlich folgen die Posts recht schnell und überschneiden sich ständig) heist dies nicht gleich das alle ein elitäres Verhalten an den Tag legen. Vielleicht solltest Du weniger querlesen und ein paar Posts mehr verinnerlichen bevor Du und gleich davon sprichst, das die hälfte dem zustimmen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Rantja (5. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Sowas zeigt vielen, dass man sich mit seinem Char nicht richtig beschäftigt hat. *Jeder* hat die Chance, an halbwegs vernünftiges Equip zu kommen. Auch Leute, die wenig spielen.
> Wenn vor mir einer stehen würde, nicht gesockelt, nicht ein bisschen verzaubert (für lvl 70), am besten noch mit Sachen, auf denen unsinnige Stats drauf sind (z.b. Krieger mit Int + Willenskraft Schild) - so jemanden würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen. Das hat nichts mit der Gear*qualität* (blau, lila) zu tun, sondern eher damit, dass der jenige anscheinend keine Lust drauf hat, was aus seinem Char zu machen. Wenn ich es wirklich ernst meine, dann lese ich Guides zu einer Klasse und hol das bestmögliche heraus, auch wenn es nicht episch ist.
> Und ja, Skill ist wichtig. Wenn jemand nicht spielen kann, bringt auch das beste Equip nichts. Wenn ein Tank nicht tanken kann, stirbt die halbe Gruppe nach jedem Mob. Und ich glaube nicht, dass das dann noch "Spaß" ist.



Neulich (ich stehe so mit meiner Jägerin herum) flüstert mich ein Jäger in Og an: "Warum skillst du so komisch?" Habe nicht darauf reagiert und mir seine Skillung im Arsenal angeschaut. Daraufhin hätte ich theoretisch dasselbe zu ihm sagen können, fand die Skillung teilweise schlecht nachgedacht, aber egal, was soll´s und warum muß ich mit jemandem, den ich nicht kenne, über meine Skillung diskutieren.

Ansonsten hast du durchaus recht, so ein paar Grundsachen sollten schon an der Ausrüstung stimmen, aber wenn da vor mir so ein Hirni steht, der ständig "Ey alter, ey..." von sich gibt, dann kann der von mir aus spielen wie ein Gott, darauf habe ich keine Lust!


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Spiel, kein Ernst.


ja, aber wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, sei es Monopoly oder WoW, schau ich mir zumindest mal die grundregeln an um überhaupt zu verstehen wie es geht.
Bei vielen scheint es schon daran zu hapern, was für Stats ein Krieger, Jäger, Mage usw. braucht. 
Dieselben weisen oft parallel zur Unwissenheit eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz und unhöflichkeit auf.^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Genau das ist es, was ich meine.


----------



## Rantja (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ....
> Dieselben weisen oft parallel zur Unwissenheit eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz und unhöflichkeit auf.^^



/sign


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. November 2008)

Klasse geschrieben!

Geht mitlerweile überall so zu.
Liegt wohl mit daran das jeder 10 Jährige einen Computer zu Weihnachten(Zu der Zeit ist jedes mal ein starker Wuchs zu beobachten)  geschenkt bekommt und irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommt WoW zu spielen. Ich spiele jetzt auch seit ca. 2 Jahren WoW, als ich angefangen habe zu spielen liefen noch normale Menschen auf den Servern rum. In den Gilden die was geschafft hatten und auch einen Ruf auf den Servern genossen haben fand man keinen unter 20(!) der sich auch nur getraut hätte ins Ts² zu kommen oder mit zu Raiden. Hierbei spreche ich von Raids, nicht von "BW Hero?!". Wenn ich im Handels-channel (/2) jemand sachen geschrieben hätte wie: !!!VAGINA!!! wäre er entweder sofort weg vom Fenster gewesen da jeder, einschliesslich mir Rechtsklick -> Spam melden -> /ignore getippt hätte und bei einer solchen Anzahl von Meldungen gebannt worden wäre oder er wäre Verbal und Geistlich so mit den Im's der 30 + Jährigen überfordert gewesen und wäre zurück auf Toggo.de gegangen und man hätte ihn nie wieder in WoW gesehen.

Eine Lösung?

Beispiel: "Second Life"

Es gibt ein Second Life, welches für erwachsene, berufstätige Menschen geeignet ist. Und es gibt ein Second Life - Teens wo sich die Kinder austoben können um ihre "Primes" etc. auszuleben.

So in der Art könnte Blizzard "Entertainment" das auch mal angehen. Nur strenger: Ausweis-Verifikation oder sonst irgendetwas.

Fakt ist: Das Internet ist Informationsquelle Nr. 1, wodurch ein jeder 10 Jährige auf WoW Aufmerksam wird, spielt, SPEZIELL in Goldhain "gleichgesinnte" findet, lädt dazu noch seine Freunde ein, und wir haben die zweite Geißel.

Habt ihr euch mal in Goldhain umgeschaut? Ich bin froh dass die leute das dort machen und nicht in Sturmwind. Ich spreche jetzt mal aus Eigenerfahrung: 

Nordhain: Ich und mein Freund den ich zu WoW eingeladen habe (Accountverbundenheit -> dreifache Erfahrung) um mit ihm noch einen Zweitcharackter vor Wrath of the Lich King auf Stufe 70 zu spielen beginnen unsere Reise. Ich habe ihm natürlich vorher gesagt wie toll das Spiel doch ist und wieviel Spaß das macht wenn man später in einer gescheiten Gilde ist und mit den Leuten dort etwas unternimmt etc. P.P..

Stufe 7 - 8 erreicht: Ich: Auf nach Goldhain!

In Goldhain angekommen: Deathpala: ey du kacknub keine heals in 1on1 duellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
Hordehacker: ach kom alda nur weil du dein cha nich spillen kannst HAHHAHAA!!!!!!!!1111111111111
Sexyhexi: wer will mein geliebter sein???ßß
Jägerpro: Hat wer ma godl für mich!! bitte brauche dringent gold!!!
Stoffietöter: zeiht mich wer dm??????ßßßß???? PLS PLS PLS PLS!!!1111
Deathpala: halts mowl du bist hier der nub ey kannst nihts ausser healn im duell sonst hette ich dich hundert mal geownd HAHA BOON EY

und immer so weiter...

... Mein Kollege natürlich total perplex und wusste nicht so recht was er jetzt denken sollte. Fragte mich was denn hier los sei und ab welchem Alter das Spiel ist. Ich hab ihm erklärt das dass eine Ausnahme sein muss und das ich das auch noch nicht erlebt habe. Er ist dann erstmal nicht weiter drauf eingegangen und wir haben weiter unsere Quests gemacht und sind dann schliesslich für seine Klassenquest nach Sturmwind gerannt. Er total begeistert von der Stadt, wie das angehen kann das da soviel los sei und das Spiel ein komplett eigenes Wirtschaftssystem hätte und so weiter. Wir sind dann in die Altstadt in die Kneipe gegangen und haben seine Quest gemacht. So ging das dann weiter bis wir schliesslich Stufe 30 erreicht haben. Ich habe ihm sein Reittier bezahlt da ich ja Characktere habe mit denen ich mein Gold verdiene und die 39 Gold mich nicht wirklich jucken. Wald von Elwynn - Holzfällerlager...
... wortwörtlich BELAGERT von Stufe 29 bis Stufe 33 Spielern welche um Gold betteln und sich Provokant in den Reitlehrer und den Tierverkäufer und uns anhandeln, Im's senden die ähnlich formuliert waren wie das Zitat oben aus Goldhain und uns nach dem lernen und kaufen der Reittiere bis ins Schlingendorntal verfolgen und vor uns rum springen.

Nunja, lange Rede: kurzer Sinn: Ich habe ein Ticket geschrieben das wir belästigt werden, habe dem "Gamemaster" die Situation noch Detailierter geschildert als hier im Forum und als Lösung des Problems nach einem ca. 10 Minuten langem Dialog wurde die Ignorier-funktion empfohlen. Mein Kollege hat daraufhin aufgehört WoW zu spielen und Blizzard hat einen Kunden verloren der sicherlich Jahrelang gespielt hätte und dessen Account nicht von Papi bezahlt worden wäre. Mitlerweile spielt er andere Onlinespiele und ich habe meine Vorbestellung für Wrath of the Lich King nicht wahr genommen, und werde wahrscheinlich auch bald andere Spiele ausprobieren. Obwohl ich von meinem Kollegen auch gehört habe das dort einige Goldhainer rum laufen aber der Status von World of Warcraft noch nicht erreicht ist.

Gründe und eventuelle Lösung sind genannt worden, ich habe wieder einmal eine Stunde meines Lebens an Woo-problemen verschwendet und es wird sich trotzdem nurnoch verschlimmern.

MfG
Bravo


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ja, aber wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, sei es Monopoly oder WoW, schau ich mir zumindest mal die grundregeln an um überhaupt zu verstehen wie es geht.


Die Grundregeln wird wohl jeder beherrschen, der es aus dem Startgebiet herausschafft...
Wenn Du mit Grundregeln meinst, dass jeder Wissen muss, welche Verzauberungen und Edelsteine es gibt und für seinen Charakter das Beste ist, kann ich Dir hier sicherlich nicht recht geben.



Resto4Life schrieb:


> Bei vielen scheint es schon daran zu hapern, was für Stats ein Krieger, Jäger, Mage usw. braucht.
> Dieselben weisen oft parallel zur Unwissenheit eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz und unhöflichkeit auf.^^



Das Problem liegt aber auch zum großen Teil in der Art der Beratung:
"Ey dein equip ist voll mis du nub" löst bei mir zwangsläufig Reaktanz aus und die Person wird schlichtweg ignoriert. Wenn man dass dann unhöflich findet...


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> (..) aber auch die allermeisten Casuals beherschen das halbwegs (..)



Nichts gegen Dich, aber ich hasse den Ausdruck. Ich frage mich hierbei immer ernsthaft (unabhängig von dem Zusammenhang den zu grade beschrieben hast), was ein Casual sein soll...?!
Ist ein Spieler der täglich nur 2 Stunden spielt ein Casual? Oder ist es der, der alle paar Tage mal online kommt?!
Mal im ernst. Ich wüsste es ernsthaft nicht zu unterscheiden. 

Ich war mal in einer Raidgilde, da warde ich nach 6 Monaten gekickt, weil ich ein Casual war/bin. Hierbei wurde mir vorgeworfen, das ich nur an 3 von 6 Raids pro Woche teilnehmen würde.^^ 

Dies ist wohl bestimmt ein doofes Beispiel, da ich diese Begründung auch affig fand, aber der Begriff wird in WoW so gerne und so vielfältig benutzt, das ich wirklich nicht sagen könnte wann man ernsthaft als Casual bezeichnet werden kann... Zudem entwickelt sich diese Bezeichnung meiner Meinung nach zu einer Beschimpfung, da Casual gleich gesetzt wird mit Anfänger, Nixblicker usw. usf.


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> ok, gib es zu... Du hast nur auf "Neue Beiträge" geklickt und 4 oder 5 Posts gelesen...?! Denn wenn einer auf die Idee kommt einen Server mit Altersbeschränkung zu fordern, 2 Leute danach einfach mal "ja, gute Idee" schreiben, (wobei ich mir hier nie so sicher wäre wer wen meint,... schließlich folgen die Posts recht schnell und überschneiden sich ständig) heist dies nicht gleich das alle ein elitäres Verhalten an den Tag legen. Vielleicht solltest Du weniger querlesen und ein paar Posts mehr verinnerlichen bevor Du und gleich davon sprichst, das die hälfte dem zustimmen würde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich verfolge den Thread seit Seite 1. Manche Postings überfliege ich und manche lese ich genauer. Nicht jedes Posting interessiert mich. 
Am meisten wundert mich ja, dass hier von einigen der Verfall der deutschen Sprache befürchtet wird und andere dann die Postings mit "/sign" kommentieren.
Ist das nicht Ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und natürlich hast du recht, mein Posting war etwas verallgemeinert, was immer Ausnahmen zulässt.


----------



## Rantja (5. November 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Klasse geschrieben!
> 
> Geht mitlerweile überall so zu.
> Liegt wohl mit daran das jeder 10 Jährige einen Computer zu Weihnachten(Zu der Zeit ist jedes mal ein starker Wuchs zu beobachten)  geschenkt bekommt und irgendwann mal auf die Idee kommt WoW zu spielen. Ich spiele jetzt auch seit ca. 2 Jahren WoW, als ich angefangen habe zu spielen liefen noch normale Menschen auf den Servern rum. In den Gilden die was geschafft hatten und auch einen Ruf auf den Servern genossen haben fand man keinen unter 20(!) der sich auch nur getraut hätte ins Ts² zu kommen oder mit zu Raiden. Hierbei spreche ich von Raids, nicht von "BW Hero?!". Wenn ich im Handels-channel (/2) jemand sachen geschrieben hätte wie: !!!VAGINA!!! wäre er entweder sofort weg vom Fenster gewesen da jeder, einschliesslich mir Rechtsklick -> Spam melden -> /ignore getippt hätte und bei einer solchen Anzahl von Meldungen gebannt worden wäre oder er wäre Verbal und Geistlich so mit den Im's der 30 + Jährigen überfordert gewesen und wäre zurück auf Toggo.de gegangen und man hätte ihn nie wieder in WoW gesehen.
> .....



Wie schön wäre die Welt, wenn nur 10-jährige sich so daneben benehmen würden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mehr als genug Ehrfahrung mit 20+ gemacht, die sich wie hirnverbrannte Idioten aufgeführt haben (meinen Ex-Freund eingeschlossen und der ist 34), also am Alter kannst du das nicht festmachen!


----------



## rafax271 (5. November 2008)

mausepaul schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung !
> 
> Ich habe lange gegrübelt, ob ich mich an dieser Stelle auslasse oder einfach den Schnabel halte und alles so lasse wie es ist…
> Seit einiger Zeit bin ich mit WoW ziemlich unzufrieden, was jedoch weniger am Spiel selbst bzw. den Spielinhalten liegt (obwohl es auch dazu EINIGES zu sagen gäbe, aber Blizzard kanns ja nun nicht jedem Recht machen!), als vielmehr an der Community und den Spielern – und deshalb ists vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn ich hier im Forum mal ausatme…
> ...





Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Lösung: Getrennte Server nach Altersklasse. Sollen die Kiddies ihre eigenen Server haben und die einigermaßen Erwachsenen ebenso.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Dich, aber ich hasse den Ausdruck. Ich frage mich hierbei immer ernsthaft (unabhängig von dem Zusammenhang den zu grade beschrieben hast), was ein Casual sein soll...?!
> Ist ein Spieler der täglich nur 2 Stunden spielt ein Casual? Oder ist es der, der alle paar Tage mal online kommt?!
> Mal im ernst. Ich wüsste es ernsthaft nicht zu unterscheiden.



Was ein Casual ist, muss wohl jeder für sich wissen. Ich würde ich als Casual bezeichnen und spiele im Schnitt ca. 8h pro Woche (Wochenenden eingerechnet). Einige Wochen mal gar nicht und dann auch mal wieder 2-3 Abende hintereinander jeweils ca. 3h. 



Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Ich war mal in einer Raidgilde, da warde ich nach 6 Monaten gekickt, weil ich ein Casual war/bin. Hierbei wurde mir vorgeworfen, das ich nur an 3 von 6 Raids pro Woche teilnehmen würde.^^



Das finde ich bedauerlich




Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Dies ist wohl bestimmt ein doofes Beispiel, da ich diese Begründung auch affig fand, aber der Begriff wird in WoW so gerne und so vielfältig benutzt, das ich wirklich nicht sagen könnte wann man ernsthaft als Casual bezeichnet werden kann... Zudem entwickelt sich diese Bezeichnung meiner Meinung nach zu einer Beschimpfung, da Casual gleich gesetzt wird mit Anfänger, Nixblicker usw. usf.


Ich hatte den Begriff Casual bisher nicht als negativ empfunden, wahrscheinlich, weil ich selber einer bin. Vielleicht bin ich auch ein 'Nixblicker' weil ich nach 2 Jahren erst 400h played Zeit zusammen habe... 
Darüber hinaus glaube ich nicht, dass ich mich schon mit irgendeinem Spiel länger beschäftigt habe als mit WoW. Und wenn deswegen jetzt keiner mehr mit mir 'Monopoly', 'Rommee' oder 'Skat' spielen will, tut es mir echt leid.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Die Grundregeln wird wohl jeder beherrschen, der es aus dem Startgebiet herausschafft...
> Wenn Du mit Grundregeln meinst, dass jeder Wissen muss, welche Verzauberungen und Edelsteine es gibt und für seinen Charakter das Beste ist, kann ich Dir hier sicherlich nicht recht geben.
> 
> 
> ...


man kann auch alles miesreden^^
kleines Beispiel: BM-geskillter Jäger in 5er NonHero. Kein Pet draussen. Auf das /w "Du hast dein Pet garnicht draussen" kommt von ihm "Ich mach den meisten DMG eh mitm Bogen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat..." Ergbnis>250DPS mit lvl 70 blau equipt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Edelsteine kann ich mir ALLE im AH anschauen und wenn man die grundstats kennt, weiss man auch welche VZ man benutzen sollte. Alle kennen muss man nicht. Manche wissen aber anscheinend nichtmal das es ÜBERHAUPT welche gibt. Und selbst grüne Steine werten die Meisten Items deutlich auf(bevor das Argument mit Gold kommt).
Wenn ich mich nicht mit Rotationen usw. auseinandersetzen möchte, dann von mir aus. Man sollte aber wenigstens alle Fähigkeiten seines Chars kennen.
Ich spiel Monopoly ja auch mit allen Straßen und nicht nur 3/4 XD


----------



## Rantja (5. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Lösung: Getrennte Server nach Altersklasse. Sollen die Kiddies ihre eigenen Server haben und die einigermaßen Erwachsenen ebenso.



Danke für den Fullquote, hätte sonst nicht gewußt worum es geht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread seit Seite 1. Manche Postings überfliege ich und manche lese ich genauer. Nicht jedes Posting interessiert mich.
> Am meisten wundert mich ja, dass hier von einigen der Verfall der deutschen Sprache befürchtet wird und andere dann die Postings mit "/sign" kommentieren.
> Ist das nicht Ironie?
> 
> ...



ok, ich nehm dann alles zurück. Aber du hast mich wirklich zum lachen gebracht. Ich verfolge den Thread nun auch schon länger und beteilige mich natürlich auch. Aber während des Tippens, merke ich auch immer wieder, viele ich doch in Abkürzungen und englischen Beriffen antworten möchte. Und das passt natürlich richtig gut, wenn sich andere genau über soetwas beschweren^^

... und Ja, das ist sie... Ironie in ihrer reinsten Form  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilgard (5. November 2008)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Lösung: Getrennte Server nach Altersklasse. Sollen die Kiddies ihre eigenen Server haben und die einigermaßen Erwachsenen ebenso.




wird nur leider nicht durchsetzbar sein. Wer kann schon jeden kontrollieren ob er wirklich sein wahres Alter angibt.


Ausserdem sind es nicht nur die kleinen die so schlimm sind (obwohl ich zugeben muss das es während der Ferienzeit schlimmer wird) meist sind es Ü20 jährige die meinen seit gestern WoW zu spielen und dann die grössten Experten sind.

Sobald dann von einem "wirklich" erfahrenen Spieler die richtige Taktik( oder sonst was) kommt werden sie patzig. und sowas ruiniert WoW langsam aber sicher.

Vielleicht wäre ein paar Gm´s in den Raids ab und an mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Provieh (5. November 2008)

Auf Nera'Thor manchmal auf heftig so...

Allerdings kann ich dazu nur sagen spielt bis lvl 70 / 80 es ist normal das man solche Leute mal trifft aber manchmal hat man auch gute GRP und dann auf max. lvl 70/80 sucht euch ne Gilde mit guten Leuten spielt ein bisschen zusammen und dann hat man das was man sucht man muss nur die richtigen finden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schwer ist das trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wayne ... Igno ftw ...

Aber mal ehrlich ich lass mir den Spielspaß doch nicht von Kiddys versauen sondern lach mich nur über die kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Toleranz für Faulheit, absichtlich fehlende Rechtschreibung und Grammatik? Ich bitte dich...
> 
> Und ich sag jetzt mal was...
> Wer es noch nötig hat "auf seine Rechtschreibung zu achten" sollte schleunigst wieder in die Schule zurück!
> ...



Du hast sowas von recht. 





Resto4Life schrieb:


> ja, aber wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, sei es Monopoly oder WoW, schau ich mir zumindest mal die grundregeln an um überhaupt zu verstehen wie es geht.
> Bei vielen scheint es schon daran zu hapern, was für Stats ein Krieger, Jäger, Mage usw. braucht.
> *Dieselben weisen oft parallel zur Unwissenheit eine gewisse Beratungsresistenz und unhöflichkeit auf.^^*



Auch du hast recht.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> man kann auch alles miesreden^^
> kleines Beispiel: BM-geskillter Jäger in 5er NonHero. Kein Pet draussen. Auf das /w "Du hast dein Pet garnicht draussen" kommt von ihm "Ich mach den meisten DMG eh mitm Bogen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat..." Ergbnis>250DPS mit lvl 70 blau equipt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist die soziale Inkopetenz eher beim Jäger zu suchen... '.., wenn man keine Ahnung hat'.
Hab selber nen BM-Jäger und schon etliche Male genau das Gegenteil erlebt: 'Ey, pack mal Dein Pet ein, der verursacht sonst nur Wipes'. Wenn man dann versucht den Leuten klar zu machen, dass man sein Vieh halbwegs unter Kontrolle hat und dieses auch locker 60% des Schadensoutput macht kam meistens ein 'Egal, ist das Risiko nicht wert' zurück.



Resto4Life schrieb:


> Und die Edelsteine kann ich mir ALLE im AH anschauen und wenn man die grundstats kennt, weiss man auch welche VZ man benutzen sollte. Alle kennen muss man nicht. Manche wissen aber anscheinend nichtmal das es ÜBERHAUPT welche gibt. Und selbst grüne Steine werten die Meisten Items deutlich auf(bevor das Argument mit Gold kommt).


Gut, wenn man nicht sockelt ist man selber schuld und blaue Steine sind ja auch meistens bezahlbar. Ich kenne genug Gelegenheitsspieler und es gibt keinen, der nicht weiss, wofür Sockel da sind und welche Werte sein Char ungefähr braucht.



Resto4Life schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht mit Rotationen usw. auseinandersetzen möchte, dann von mir aus. Man sollte aber wenigstens alle Fähigkeiten seines Chars kennen.
> Ich spiel Monopoly ja auch mit allen Straßen und nicht nur 3/4 XD


Da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Ich kenne nicht alle Fähigkeiten meiner Charaktere. Ich habe sicherlich schonmal alles gelesen, nur wenn man sein Wissen nicht regelmässig anwendet, geht es halt irgendwann flöten.
Was Monopoly angeht habe ich letztens mit meinem Schwiegervater gespielt, der nicht wusste, dass man Strassen, die mit Hypotheken belastet sind nicht an andere Spieler verkaufen darf. Ich muss mit Stolz sagen, ich habe ihn nicht als 'Kacknoob' beschimpft. ;-)


----------



## Ouna (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich 'wenig' spielen?
> 1h pro Woche?
> 5h pro Woche?
> 10h pro Woche?



Wenig ist für mich vll 5 Std pro Woche. Oder jeden Tag ein Stündchen.



> WoW ist ein Spiel, kein Ernst.


Hast du in einem Spiel, egal welches es ist, nicht das Bestreben, dir Mühe zu geben? Spielst du Monopoly auch "irgendwie"?
Läufst du lustig durchs Spiel und es macht dir nichts aus, wenn du mühsam levelst, weil du absoluten Müll geskillt hast? Macht es dir nichts aus, keinen Schaden zu machen, weil du falsche Items trägst? Ich unterstelle dir nicht, dass deine Chars so sind, aber von dem was du schreibst... du kommst mir vor, wie einer, der gerne würde, aber nicht kann, weil er absolut beratungsresistent ist. 
Mir macht es SPAß, mich mit einzelnen Klassen zu beschäftigen. Je weniger Ahnung ich hatte, desto mehr wollte ich wissen. Ich verlange nicht, dass sich jeder mit allem top auskennt, aber ich erwarte, dass Spieler ihre eigene Klasse im Grundsatz beherrschen.

Grundsatz: 
- die Funktionen der Talentbäume verstanden haben - womit mache ich Schaden, womit kann ich tanken oder heilen, für 70er: was skille ich im pve/pvp?
- ich weiß, was für Stats meine Klasse braucht. D.h. keine Mages mit Stärke, keine Schurken mit Int
- ich weiß, welche Steine ich sinnvoll sockeln kann und welche Enchants sinnvoll für mich sind
- ich kenne meine Rolle in Instanzen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Hast du in einem Spiel, egal welches es ist, nicht das Bestreben, dir Mühe zu geben?


Natürlich versuche ich selber nicht blind durch Azeroth zu stolpern. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich habe keine Lust mich stundenlang mit der Theorie eines Spieles auseinander zu setzen, wenn ich nur 6h pro Woche spiele.



Ouna schrieb:


> Spielst du Monopoly auch "irgendwie"?


Ja, ich würfle, laufe vorwärts, kaufe Strassen und baue Häuser, wenn ich kann. Ich stell nicht vorher langwierig einen Finanzierungsplan auf.



Ouna schrieb:


> Läufst du lustig durchs Spiel und es macht dir nichts aus, wenn du mühsam levelst, weil du absoluten Müll geskillt hast?


Mhh... Laut Blizzard kann man eigentlich nur sehr schwer Müll 'skillen'. Klar, vieles baut aufeinander auf, aber das ist ja auch schön im Baum veranschaulicht. Und ja, es ist mir egal, was andere zu meiner Skillung sagen, weil ich mich so lange damit auseinandergesetzt habe, bis mir das Ergebnis gefiel.



Ouna schrieb:


> Macht es dir nichts aus, keinen Schaden zu machen, weil du falsche Items trägst? Ich unterstelle dir nicht, dass deine Chars so sind, aber von dem was du schreibst... du kommst mir vor, wie einer, der gerne würde, aber nicht kann, weil er absolut beratungsresistent ist.


Ich bin sicherlich nicht Beratungsresistenz. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich nehme Tipps gerne an. Aber bitte in 'höflicher' Form und nicht mit 'Was ist dass denn für ein Müll!'
Hier ist der Link zu meinem Main: Sag mir, was ich in 3h-5h Spielzeit pro Woche verbessern kann, was am 13.11. nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder obsolet wird.
Worph




Ouna schrieb:


> Mir macht es SPAß, mich mit einzelnen Klassen zu beschäftigen. Je weniger Ahnung ich hatte, desto mehr wollte ich wissen. Ich verlange nicht, dass sich jeder mit allem top auskennt, aber ich erwarte, dass Spieler ihre eigene Klasse im Grundsatz beherrschen.


Die Frage ist nur dann, wie weit für Dich der 'Grundsatz' geht. Nicht jeder kann und will sich so (zeit-)intesiv mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (5. November 2008)

@ selor kiith

darf ich unseren zukünftigen bildungsminister mal fragen komma ob der sinn des lebens darin besteht komma seine muttersprache zu beherrschen und sich so viel bildung wie möglich anzueignen fragezeichen

muss ich angst haben, dass ich eines tages vor gott im himmel stehe, und er mir sagt: setzen 6 ?

kann sich unser ach so schlauer herr vorstellen (betonung liegt auf: vorstellen - das is nicht in seinem kopflexikon nachblättern), dass es menschen gibt, denen das völlig egal ist, solange jeder versteht, um was es geht? sind nach deiner auffassung menschen, die einen dialekt sprechen, auch ungebildete primaten, die nicht in der lage sind, hochdeutsch zu sprechen?


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn du es beleidigend findest das Texte aus 5-10 Wörtern bestehen, solltest du das Internet ausschalten und dir nen Brieffreund suchen. In allen Foren ist dies der Fall das man nicht immer lange Texte schreibt. Desweiteren empfehle ich dir von WoW auf einen Ultima Online RPG Freeshard zu wechseln, dieser wird möglicherweise deinen Ansprüchen in Sachen Kommunikation gerecht.
> 
> Ich habe noch nicht erlebt das jemand aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen die deutsche Sprache vom Gesetzgeber bestraft wurde. Es gibt in der Sprache keine wirkliche geregelte Entwicklung (zum Glück) egal wie sich Sprachpfleger bemühen. Es ist schon seit Jahrtausenden so das ältere Menschen von einer Degeneration der jüngeren Menschen (der Großteil der WoW Spieler) sprechen und das nicht nur im Bereich der Sprache.


So langsam frage ich mich echt, ob Du nicht einen Narren an mir gefressen hast. Weil anders kann ich mir echt nicht erklären warum Du alle meine Bemerkungen so auf die Goldwage legst.

Es stimmt, bisher ist keiner wegen seiner Rechtschreibung ins Gefängnis gewandert. Was aber nichts daran ändert das die Rechtschreibung einer Reglementierung unterliegt, welche vom Gesetzgeber, Stichwort Rechtschreibreform, geregelt wird.

Um es nun, hoffentlich auch für dich, verständlich auszudrücken. Ich habe nichts gegen kurze Sätze, Abkürzungen, durchweg klein geschriebene Texte im Chat oder Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Ich selber mache es nämlich auch nicht anders. Aber bei Fehlern wie "fon" anstelle von "von", "fährstendlich" anstelle von "verständlich" oder "kwäst" anstelle von "Quest", da hört es bei mir auf. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur noch eine Frechheit und da kann man auch nicht mehr von einer Entwicklung der Sprache sprechen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Verweigerung gegenüber der geltenden Norm. Und bevor Du nun weitere Argumente der Evolution aus der Schublade kramst, das ist meine Meinung, niemand braucht sie zu teilen, ich will niemanden bekehren und möchte auch von niemanden bekehrt werden.


----------



## Sinured93 (5. November 2008)

Naja Server nach Altersklassen halt ich 1. für nicht machbar und 2. ist es sogesehen auch unfair gegenüber denjenigen die trotz ihrer Jugend, es doch noch auf die Reihe bekommen , ein recht annehmbares Verhalten an den Tag zulegen.
(Zu denen ich mich auch dazuzähle). Ich selber habe jetzt nicht soooo viele Probleme mit Spielern die sich unangebracht verhalten, auf meinem Server hält sich das zum Glück noch in Grenzen (juhuuu Blackhand). Natürlich gibt es immer noch Schurke Shadowdeath der mit seinem Freunden Powersniper und Facemeltor in der Gilde Lords of Ownage spielt und auf ne Anfrage  ob er auch PvE Eq zum Gruulrun hat, mit :" Lol altaa mit S2 /3 bin ich doch eh Bt/Mh tauglich und brauch kein Gruul gehn BOON", antwortet, aber das ist dann doch eher die Ausnahme die die gegebene Regel bestätigt. Sucht euch einfach ne angebrachte Gilde und schaltet bei hohem Stressfaktor doch einfach mal /2 und /1 aus, dann könnt ihr auch in Ruhe weiter zocken ,ohne vorher endlose Diskussionen im Buffed- Forum zu führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Es stimmt, bisher ist keiner wegen seiner Rechtschreibung ins Gefängnis gewandert. Was aber nichts daran ändert das die Rechtschreibung einer Reglementierung unterliegt, welche vom Gesetzgeber, Stichwort Rechtschreibreform, geregelt wird.
> 
> Um es nun, hoffentlich auch für dich, verständlich auszudrücken. Ich habe nichts gegen kurze Sätze, Abkürzungen, durchweg klein geschriebene Texte im Chat oder Flüchtigkeitsfehler. Ich selber mache es nämlich auch nicht anders. Aber bei Fehlern wie "fon" anstelle von "von", "fährstendlich" anstelle von "verständlich" oder "kwäst" anstelle von "Quest", da hört es bei mir auf. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur noch eine Frechheit und da kann man auch nicht mehr von einer Entwicklung der Sprache sprechen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Verweigerung gegenüber der geltenden Norm. Und bevor Du nun weitere Argumente der Evolution aus der Schublade kramst, das ist meine Meinung, niemand braucht sie zu teilen, ich will niemanden bekehren und möchte auch von niemanden bekehrt werden.



Bravo.

Die Signatur ist übrigens klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> @ selor kiith
> 
> darf ich unseren zukünftigen bildungsminister mal fragen komma ob der sinn des lebens darin besteht komma seine muttersprache zu beherrschen und sich so viel bildung wie möglich anzueignen fragezeichen
> 
> ...



Es geht hier nicht um Dialekte mein Freund, es geht hier um mutwillige Missachtung und Zerstörung der Sprache die einst so viele große Köpfe hervorgebracht hat, es ist quasi eine Beleidigung all dessen...

Und ich sage dir: Wissen ist Macht... es sollte das Ziel jeden Menschens sein, sein Wissen zu mehren, es zu vervollkommnen und dennoch nicht das Leben aus dem Sinn zu verlieren. Man sollte FROH darüber sein, dass man zur Schule gehen darf, dass man dieses Privileg erhalten hat, fast kostenfrei sein Wissen zu erweitern, seine Fehler erkennen zu lernen und insgesamt ein besserer Mensch zu werden und wäre ich Papst, wäre mutwillige Dummheit längst eine Todsünde und so würdest du nichtmal vor Gott stehen dürfen, sondern direkt in der Hölle landen wo dich der Teufel persönlich empfängt "Ah... Ein Sechser... dir wird es hier unten sicher gefallen!"


----------



## Ouna (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich nicht Beratungsresistenz. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich nehme Tipps gerne an. Aber bitte in 'höflicher' Form und nicht mit 'Was ist dass denn für ein Müll!'
> Hier ist der Link zu meinem Main: Sag mir, was ich in 3h-5h Spielzeit pro Woche verbessern kann, was am 13.11. nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder obsolet wird.
> Worph


Jetzt würde ich gar nichts mehr verbessern. Der Monat vor dem Addon ist sowieso immer seltsam. 

Aber was man generell machen könnte: 
- Wenn es auf eurem Server pvp Stammgruppen gibt, mach da mal mit. Man bekommt viel Ehre in kurzer Zeit und es macht auch noch Spaß, wenn man nicht dauernd verliert. Auch wenn pvp Sachen eigentlich für pvp gedacht sind, gibt es doch ein paar gute Sachen, die man als Ersatz lange Zeit tragen kann
- Daily Quests machen. Die Dailies auf der Insel waren gut und es gab auch mit jeder Rufstufe gescheite Items zu kaufen. Man muss ja nicht alle machen
- Heroic Instanzen machen. Man kriegt Ruf bei Fraktionen, von denen man sich auch wieder Dinge kaufen kann. Heroicmarkenitems sind sowieso ziemlich gut, es dauert zwar länger wenn man pro Tag nur 4-7 bekommt, aber die ersten Sachen gibt es schon ab 25 Marken. Besonders für die Daily Heroic sollte man immer eine Gruppe finden


Ansonsten finde ich den Char jetzt gar nicht soooo grausam. Ich glaube, du stellst dich schlechter hin als du es bist.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Toleranz für Faulheit, absichtlich fehlende Rechtschreibung und Grammatik? Ich bitte dich...
> 
> Und ich sag jetzt mal was...
> Wer es noch nötig hat "auf seine Rechtschreibung zu achten" sollte schleunigst wieder in die Schule zurück!
> ...



Woran machst du fest wann jemand den "Verfall" der deutschen Sprache fördert?
Man ist nicht stolz drauf dumm zu sein, man ist nur stolz nicht so verbissen und spießig wie viele Erwachsene zu sein. Und das sollte man nun mal endlich begriffen haben das sich die Jugend immer von den Erwachsenen abgrenzen möchte.
Und jemand der andere Menschen "brechen" will der kennt sich ja bestens aus mit kranken Hirnen.

PS: Herr angehender Lehrer es heißt Anekdoten nicht "Annekdoten".


----------



## Darkevil0904 (5. November 2008)

Kann mich dir nur anschließen.

Ich selbst habe es vor mehr als 1 Jahr aufgegeben für "low-innis" gruppen zusammenzustellen.

Wenn ich mit einem Twink eine "low-inni" machen will um eine Quest abzuschließen, ein Item zu farmen oder einfach nur um die EP zu bekommen, lasse ich mich von meinem kleinen Bruder ziehen oder ich ziehe ihn selbst.

Leider macht dies nicht annähernd soviel Spaß wie mit einer vollständigen GRP die Instanz zu bestreiten und ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache.

peace

**EDIT**
Ich sehe gerade das der Thread schon uralt ist ^^" Meine Antwort war an den TE gerichtet ^_^


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Mensch... ihr beide findet ohnehin keinen Mittelweg mit dem beide Leben können.. geht euch doch besser aus dem weg und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal ne kleine Anekdote aus der Vergangenheit um die Stimmung zu lockern:

Den ersten Multiplayerserver den ich betreten habe war 94’ und es handelte sich um ein QuakeWorld Server. (Ok, einige können es sich nun denken… ich bin ein Stück über 30^^) Damals musste ich immer wenn meine Eltern nicht zuhause waren, den FirmenPC meines Vaters unauffällig abbauen und dieses Stück Hightec (386 DX40, man war der schnell.. die CPU habe ich immer noch in einer Kiste rum fliegen^^) zu meinem besten Freund schleppen. Dessen Eltern hatten wir über lange Zeit hinweg überredet, einen ISDN – Anschluss anschafften und wir somit nicht mehr mit unseren 14,4 bzw 33,6 Modems zocken mussten (Der Ping 480 wurde als low bezeichnet… 80 war Gottgleich und nur mit ISDN erreichbar). Damals gab es keine Flatrates. Hier musste man für jede Minute 30 Pfennig bezahlen. Also ein teurer Spass. Also saßen wir zu dritt auf dem Dachboden und schossen mit Nägeln um uns. Witzig aus heutiger Sicht: Einer von uns (nicht ich) spielte statt wie wir, nicht nur mit der Tastatur zur Steuerung, er hatte so ein neumodisches Teil names Maus und Steuerte damit die Blickrichtung… er hatte das auf irgend einer BTX-Box gelesen. Wir waren mehr wie skeptisch und prophezeiten solchen Spielereien keinerlei Zukunft…

Nun ja, auf was ich kommen wollte ist folgendes. Damals Anno 1994 hab es keine Gameserver in dem Sinne und es gab auch nicht soviel Internetprovider die einen bezahlbar ins Internet brachten. Wir hatten nur einen Zugang, weil wir Mitglieder eines Vereines waren, welche für dessen Mitglieder einen Einwahlknoten von der deutschen Post gemietet hatte mit 20 Einwahlpunkten, welche sich insgesamt 800 Mitglieder teilten. Nur so konnte man sich eine 2mbit Leitung erlauben. Wenn man also einen Gameserver fand, waren das meist Private Server die irgendwo heimlich in einer dunkeln Ecke eines Rechenzentrums versteckt wurden. Die Leute die man hier antraf, waren fast nur Studenten die von den heimlichen Projekten wussten. Aus dieser Zeit kommen auch WoW Gilden wie SK-Gaming (damals nur SK (Schrot Kommando) oder Ocrana, dessen Gründer alles Studenten und Serveradmins waren. Wenn man zu dieser Zeit auf einem Gameserver connectete, wurden man von allen anwesenden sehr freundlich begrüß und das geschehen teils unterbrochen um ein wenig zu chatten. Daher hatte QW auch den ruf eines 3D Chats. In dieser Zeit kannte ich so etwas wie flames überhaupt gar nicht. Vielmehr traf man sich auf ein Bier, wenn man feststellte, das das Gegenüber aus der selben Stadt kam…^^

Ich will nicht sagen das damals alles besser war – keinesfalls, aber um ehrlich zu sein nerven heutige Zustände um so mehr, wenn man weis, das es auch ganz anders aussehen könnte. Daher suche ich mir bis heute immer nur kleine Gilden, wo sich die meisten noch mit Vornamen ansprechen. Spielerisch kann man hier vielleicht nicht viel reißen, aber es geht freundlich, gesittet und familiär von statten.

Und nein, ich möchte mich nicht aufspielen, aber bei all den hitzigen Diskussionen sind solche Geschichten auch mal ganz nett nebenher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dregodis (5. November 2008)

/sign

Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Als ich auf der Allianzseite gespielt habe ist mir das selbe Problem aufgefallen. Es sind Leute dabei die glauben mit dem Wissen gottes geboren zu sein. Die großen Realms wie Arthas (Wo ich alli gespielt habe) sind zB solche Realms wo genügend dieser Spieler vorhanden sind. Mittlerweile spiele ich Horde weil mir die Community dort besser gefällt. Allerdings habe ich mich auf einem "frischen" Realm niedergelassen (die Arguswacht), es is zwar ein RP-PVP Realm aber dort is die Community dort relativ klein und von RP wolln wir gar nicht reden^^ sind nur wennige die es auch machen, und von daher kennen sich viele schon länger. Ich persönlich spiele schon seit erscheinung des Realms auf der Arguswacht und bin auch ab und an zweifelhaft gewesen das es auf dem Realm mal weitergeht, und ich wollt wegtransn. Ich bin froh das ich es nicht gemacht hab denn mittlerweile fängt sich die Anzahl der Spieler auf dem Realm und es is auch was los. Spieler die meinen das sie IMBA sind nur weil sie Full T6 haben und andere nicht sind meistens bei "angenehmen" Spielern auf der IG liste bzw sind bekannt und mit dennen hat man eigentlich nichts am Hut.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> wäre ich Papst, wäre mutwillige Dummheit längst eine Todsünde und so würdest du nichtmal vor Gott stehen dürfen, sondern direkt in der Hölle landen wo dich der Teufel persönlich empfängt "Ah... Ein Sechser... dir wird es hier unten sicher gefallen!"



Das muss man sich mal als aufgeklärter Mensch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Mjam!


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen eine Verweigerung gegenüber der geltenden Norm.



Aha und wer legt fest was geltende Norm im sprachlichen Umgang mit den Mitmenschen ist? Der Duden?
Wie gesagt Spießer und Pedanten wohin man hier schaut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Woran machst du fest wann jemand den "Verfall" der deutschen Sprache fördert?
> Man ist nicht stolz drauf dumm zu sein, man ist nur stolz nicht so verbissen und spießig wie viele Erwachsene zu sein. Und das sollte man nun mal endlich begriffen haben das sich die Jugend immer von den Erwachsenen abgrenzen möchte.
> Und jemand der andere Menschen "brechen" will der kennt sich ja bestens aus mit kranken Hirnen.
> 
> PS: Herr angehender Lehrer es heißt Anekdoten nicht "Annekdoten".



Ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits, danke für die Anmerkung, es wird sogleich korrigiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist offensichtlich, wenn man sich konsequent entgegen der derzeitigen Sprach- und Schriftnorm verhält, fördert man den Verfall... denn wenn etwas nicht gepflegt wird, verfällt es. Ist doch ganz logisch oder?

Die Jugend will sich von den Erwachsenen abgrenzen... aber muss das immer über die Schiene "Ich werd einfach dümmer als meine Eltern und bin anders und total cool" gehen?


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal als aufgeklärter Mensch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Mjam!


Jos, mir hat's geschmacket. Mjam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler meinerseits, danke für die Anmerkung, es wird sogleich korrigiert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für den einen ist es Verfall für den anderen Weiterentwicklung. Und bei dem Wort Norm da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. "Wir sind die Borg..."

PS: verhält kommt von Verhalten und nicht von Verhallen


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Für den einen ist es Verfall für den anderen Weiterentwicklung.


Der Unterschied sollte klar zu erkennen sein.
Wenn ich mir einen Vorschlaghammer nehme und wild auf mein Auto einhämmere, dann wird dadurch kein weiterentwickeltes Modell daraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Für den einen ist es Verfall für den anderen Weiterentwicklung. Und bei dem Wort Norm da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare. "Wir sind die Borg..."



Stimmt... bei dem Wissensstand der Jugend ist es wahrlich eine Weiterentwicklung überhaupt noch schreiben zu können!
Tja... Normen sind da und jeder soll sich an sie halten, ansonsten ist das Leben in unserer Gesellschaft nicht möglich...


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Unterschied sollte klar zu erkennen sein.
> Wenn ich mir einen Vorschlaghammer nehme und wild auf mein Auto einhämmere, dann wird dadurch kein weiterentwickeltes Modell daraus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm wenn du so gezielt draufhämmerst kann am Ende ein Hightech Modell rauskommen. Oder es wird zu Kunst.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja... Normen sind da und jeder soll sich an sie halten, ansonsten ist das Leben in unserer Gesellschaft nicht möglich...



Tja nur denke ich nicht das eine Veränderung der Sprache ein Leben in unserer Gesellschaft unmöglich macht. Jahrtausende haben Menschen in Gemeinschaften ohne eigene Sprache gelebt nur mit Lauten und Handzeichen zur Verständigung. Später konnten die Menschen auch mit völlig unterschiedlichen Sprachen miteinander leben.
Man sollte lieber mal drauf schauen wie eng man seine Normvorstellungen setzt und was zu enge Normen für Folgen haben.


----------



## Milivoje (5. November 2008)

Meine Lieblingsbegegnung fand mit einem n811-schurken im Kral oder den Hügeln der Klingenhauer (kann die nicht auseinanderhalten) statt.
Damals spielte ich meine Paladina als Heilerin. Lief auch alles recht ordentlich, bis wir an eine Stelle kamen, wo ordentlich gesilenced wurde. Unschön. Der Schurke starb, den Tank konnte ich soeben am Leben erhalten. Dann im Gruppenchat folgende Ansage: "Ey, warum heilst du nicht, Du Bauer?"


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Du merkst aber schon noch, dass deine "Argumente" irgendwie... arg dahinfließen oder -Therion-?

Wenn man mit einem Hammer auf ein Auto einschlägt, wird nicht in hundert Jahren etwas besseres dabei herauskommen und Kunst kannst du nicht fahren... ergo ist das keine Weiterentwicklung sondern lediglich eine Umformung in eine für den eigentlichen Ursprungszweck nutzlose Form...

Das bringt aber gleich eine schöne Umschreibung dessen hervor was wohl hier abgeht...
Die Jugend versucht ihr "Verständniss" von ihrer Kunst in die Sprache zu integrieren und bricht dabei die Sprache vollkommen um, wodurch sie aber ihren eigentlichen Zweck und Grund, die Kommunikation miteinander, verliert.

Und es ist schön, dass du nicht die Tragweite dessen erkennst, was solch eine Veränderung mit sich bringt... euer Versuch der Sprachvergewaltigung ist leider kein Patch und funktioniert leider nicht mit einem mal bei ALLEN Menschen in der Gesellschaft...


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ähm wenn du so gezielt draufhämmerst kann am Ende ein Hightech Modell rauskommen. Oder es wird zu Kunst.


Das stimmt schon und läßt sich so auch durchaus auf die Sprache übertragen.
Zur Kunst kann diese dann auch werden (Dadaismus).
Ich ging aber eher von weniger gezielten Hammerschlägen aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Dialekte mein Freund, es geht hier um mutwillige Missachtung und Zerstörung der Sprache die einst so viele große Köpfe hervorgebracht hat, es ist quasi eine Beleidigung all dessen...
> 
> Und ich sage dir: Wissen ist Macht... es sollte das Ziel jeden Menschens sein, sein Wissen zu mehren, es zu vervollkommnen und dennoch nicht das Leben aus dem Sinn zu verlieren. Man sollte FROH darüber sein, dass man zur Schule gehen darf, dass man dieses Privileg erhalten hat, fast kostenfrei sein Wissen zu erweitern, seine Fehler erkennen zu lernen und insgesamt ein besserer Mensch zu werden und wäre ich Papst, wäre mutwillige Dummheit längst eine Todsünde und so würdest du nichtmal vor Gott stehen dürfen, sondern direkt in der Hölle landen wo dich der Teufel persönlich empfängt "Ah... Ein Sechser... dir wird es hier unten sicher gefallen!"



um´s mal in der sprache der verdammten auszudrücken: wayne?

hat die welt nicht größere probleme als die einhaltung der deutsche sprache mit höchster disziplin? sind die "deutschlowies" schuld am klimawandel? am hohen spritpreis? an der finanzkrise? an der ausrottung der tiere/pflanzen? oder sollte man die, die eh schon jeden tag vom leben gefi.. werden  , einfach mal in ruhe lassen und ihnen ihre erfolgserlebnisse im wow gönnen, anstatt zu versuchen, ihnen ihre rechtschreibdiktatur aufzudrücken?  (gehe davon aus, dass manche nicht in der lage sind, richtig zu schreiben, wegen kindheit,umfeld bla bla)


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du merkst aber schon noch, dass deine "Argumente" irgendwie... arg dahinfließen oder -Therion-?
> 
> Wenn man mit einem Hammer auf ein Auto einschlägt, wird nicht in hundert Jahren etwas besseres dabei herauskommen und Kunst kannst du nicht fahren... ergo ist das keine Weiterentwicklung sondern lediglich eine Umformung in eine für den eigentlichen Ursprungszweck nutzlose Form...
> 
> ...



Ich sehe hier nichts fließen, ich sehe hier nur wie jemand böswillige Unterstellungen tätigt und das Wort Argumente in Gänsefüsschen setzt. 

Du kennst die Theorie von den 100 Affen, Schreibmaschinen und Shakespear.

Verständni*s* bitte 

Oh man mach dich mal schlau über Jugendsprache
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,556366,00.html

Die Jugend entwickelt eine Art Geheimsprache um exklusiv für sich zu sein und der Deutschlehrerclub hat seine Geheimsprache "korrektes Deutsch" .
Warum sollte die Jugend versuchen die Sprache solange zu ändern bis keine Kommunikation mehr möglich ist? Eine Kommunikation ist immer gegeben solange mindesten 2 Menschen dieser Sprache oder dem Slang mächtig sind.

Danke das du mir Sprachvergewaltigung unterstellst! Also war der "Rechtschreibnazi" gar nicht soweit her.
Ich erkenne voll und ganz das du hysterisch reagierst und glaubst das diese neue Jugendsprache den Untergang der Menschheit oder zumindest den Untergang der deutschen Zivilisation bringt.

Pass auf das du am Ende nicht so jemand wirst:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,579622,00.html

Wenn das nächste Mal jemand "geht wär karezahn, mein hutner wil mith" schreibt einfach bis 10 zählen und locker durch die Hose atmen.


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

Hier herscht teilweise eine Jugendfeindlichkeit vor, das ist unglaublich. Ich bin ja bestimmt kein Kuschelpädagoge, aber nach alter gertrennte Server? Hier reden die Leute von 16 jährigen, als würden die sich noch in die Windeln machen. Das sind menschen, die anfangen zu Arbeiten und eine Lehre machen. Schaut euch mal auf der Arbeit um, viele werden da so einen sitzen haben. 
Wenn ihr vor etwas Angst habt, am besten wegsperren, oder wie soll man das verstehen? 
Nur weil einige Jugendliche eine komische Sprache nutzen -die auch mir nicht gefällt - stempel ich die doch nichtalle als dumm ab. 
Was kommt den nach den Jugendlichen? mal Ärger mit dem türkischen Busfahrer gehabt? Alle abschieben?


----------



## evalux (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Jugend versucht ihr "Verständniss" von ihrer Kunst in die Sprache zu integrieren und bricht dabei die Sprache vollkommen um, wodurch sie aber ihren eigentlichen Zweck und Grund, die Kommunikation miteinander, verliert.



Nicht ganz.

Zur Kommunikation gehört auch ein Wille. Von beiden Seiten.

Wenn die Jugend mit "den Alten" nich kommunizieren will, weil sie deren "Erfahrung" ablehnt, denkt sie sich was aus, was so ist, das "die Alten" von selbst einsehen, dass das zu hoch oder eben "zu niveaulos" für sie ist. 

Wenn "die Jugend" verstanden werden möchte, schafft sie es schon, sich auszudrücken und sich für eventuelle Fehler zu entschuldigen, auch wenn sie sie nicht sofort erkennt.

Und manchmal wollen ja auch "die Alten" nich mehr kommunizieren, sondern nur noch ihren Frust über die für sie vollkommen unverständliche "Jugend" ablassen.

Ein Rechtschreib-Flame istz immer noch ein Flame.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Grana schrieb:


> um´s mal in der sprache der verdammten auszudrücken: wayne?
> 
> hat die welt nicht größere probleme als die einhaltung der deutsche sprache mit höchster disziplin? sind die "deutschlowies" schuld am klimawandel? am hohen spritpreis? an der finanzkrise? an der ausrottung der tiere/pflanzen? oder sollte man die, die eh schon jeden tag vom leben gefi.. werden  , einfach mal in ruhe lassen und ihnen ihre erfolgserlebnisse im wow gönnen, anstatt zu versuchen, ihnen ihre rechtschreibdiktatur aufzudrücken?  (gehe davon aus, dass manche nicht in der lage sind, richtig zu schreiben, wegen kindheit,umfeld bla bla)


Komisch. Das Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Totschlagargument, das ich bereits vor 2-3 Seiten nicht anerkannt habe.^^




-Therion- schrieb:


> Die Jugend entwickelt eine Art Geheimsprache um exklusiv für sich zu sein und der Deutschlehrerclub hat seine Geheimsprache "korrektes Deutsch" .
> Warum sollte die Jugend versuchen die Sprache solange zu ändern bis keine Kommunikation mehr möglich ist? Eine Kommunikation ist immer gegeben solange mindesten 2 Menschen dieser Sprache oder dem Slang mächtig sind.


Damit habe ich (und ich glaube auch die wenigsten anderen) wenig Probleme.
Wenn irgendwelche Jugendlichen im Bus sitzen und irgendein kaum verständliches Kauderwelsch von sich geben, dann ist mir das herzlich egal. Sie verstehen sich untereinander.
Das "Problem" tritt erst dann auf, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen einem dieser "Geheimsprachler" und einem weiteren Menschen stattfindet, der es vorzieht nicht in dieser Sprache zu kommunizieren und das betrifft Forum, Chat und TS.


----------



## Jemany (5. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Hier herscht teilweise eine Jugendfeindlichkeit vor, das ist unglaublich. Ich bin ja bestimmt kein Kuschelpädagoge, aber nach alter gertrennte Server?



Die Idee ist selbsverständlcih völliger Blödsinn. Man kann die persönliche Reife nur schwer am tatsächlichen Alter festmachen




Thrainan schrieb:


> Nur weil einige Jugendliche eine komische Sprache nutzen -die auch mir nicht gefällt - stempel ich die doch nichtalle als dumm ab.  Das sind menschen, die anfangen zu Arbeiten und eine Lehre machen.



Wenn du denn mal in die "glückliche" Lage kommst und junge "Erwachsene" für eine Lehrstelle auswählen zu "dürfen", dann würdest Du Dir das eben geschriebene nochmals überdenken.
Es macht einen persönlich ziemlich Skeptisch, wo diese Jugend derzeit steht und Ihre Prioritäten setzt. Da steht ein gutes vorankommen im Leben nicht an erster Stelle.
Das gilt Gewiss nicht für alle, sondern nur für einen geringen Teil, aber dennoch ist diese Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren mehr und mehr festzustellen.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwelche Jugendlichen im Bus sitzen und irgendein kaum verständliches Kauderwelsch von sich geben, dann ist mir das herzlich egal. Sie verstehen sich untereinander.
> Das "Problem" tritt erst dann auf, wenn die Kommunikation zwischen einem dieser "Geheimsprachler" und einem weiteren Menschen stattfindet, der es vorzieht nicht in dieser Sprache zu kommunizieren und das betrifft Forum, Chat und TS.



Im Bus kann man sich (möglicherweise) wegsetzen. Im TS muten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Channel wechseln, Ignore und überlesen hilft auch sehr oft.
Nur verbessern (klugscheißen) halte ich nur in wenigen Fällen für angebracht, solange es nicht Permabannmäßig zu geht.


----------



## Jemany (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Im Bus kann man sich (möglicherweise) wegsetzen. Im TS muten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso sollte man sich denn Deiner Meinung nach wegsetzen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Gute Frage, welches Anrecht besitzt IHR darauf eure Non-Konformistischen Taten fortzuführen, während alle anderen immer nur "weghören, wegsehen, weggehen" sollen...


----------



## Jemany (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gute Frage, welches Anrecht besitzt IHR darauf eure Non-Konformistischen Taten fortzuführen, während alle anderen immer nur "weghören, wegsehen, weggehen" sollen...



Ich würde noch nicht einmal so weit gehen und ihm diese Denkweise unterstellen.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Im Bus kann man sich (möglicherweise) wegsetzen. Im TS muten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Problem ist nicht, daß man der Kommunikation nicht aus dem Weg gehen könnte.
Nur würde man diese Mittel nutzen, dann gäbe es vielleicht das größte Chaos im Raid, weil kreuz und quer ignoriert würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Normalfall wird man aber krumm angequatscht. Man sollte also davon ausgehen, daß das Gegenüber mit einem kommunizieren möchte. In dem Fall sollte ich aber vom Gegenüber erwarten können, daß dies in gesitteter und verständlicher Form geschieht. Dies ist aber häufig nicht der Fall - und _das_ ist das Problem.


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Aha und wer legt fest was geltende Norm im sprachlichen Umgang mit den Mitmenschen ist? Der Duden?
> Wie gesagt Spießer und Pedanten wohin man hier schaut.


Die Norm wird durch die Gesellschaft festgelegt und dazu zählen alle, auch die, die Du als Spiesser bezeichnest. Es sind die Entscheidungsträger die einen Bewerber in Jogginghose, Unterhemd und Sandalen keinen Job als Bankkaufmann geben, ein Bewerbungsschreiben mit dem Betreff "Ich Job will!" ungelesen in den Mülleimer werfen, usw.

Du beschwerst dich hier über mangelnde Toleranz und forderst Akzeptanz für die entwicklung der Sprache. Du schwingst hier Sprüche wie "Wir sind die Borg...". Sag mal, kann es sein das Du ein ganz armes Würstchen bist das den ganzen Tag von allen möglichen Leuten gesagt bekommt was es zu tun und zu lassen hat und jetzt hier den großen Revolutionisten und Freidenker raushängen läßt um ein bischen Selbstbestätigung zu bekommen?

Und nur mal am Rande, ließ mal deine eigenen Antworten und schau mal wie tolerant Du selber bist...



-Therion- schrieb:


> Tja nur denke ich nicht das eine Veränderung der Sprache ein Leben in unserer Gesellschaft unmöglich macht. Jahrtausende haben Menschen in Gemeinschaften ohne eigene Sprache gelebt nur mit Lauten und Handzeichen zur Verständigung. Später konnten die Menschen auch mit völlig unterschiedlichen Sprachen miteinander leben.
> Man sollte lieber mal drauf schauen wie eng man seine Normvorstellungen setzt und was zu enge Normen für Folgen haben.


Nein, Menschen werden immer einen Weg finden zu kommunizieren. Um es mit den Worten von Schulz von Thun zu sagen, "man kann nicht, nicht kommunizieren". Die Frage ist dabei nur ob die Sprache zweckdienlich verändert wird, ein *lol* gehört fast schon zum guten Ton, oder ob jemand ein einfach Wörter schreibt wie es ihm gerade passt weil es ihm scheiß egal ist.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn das nächste Mal jemand "geht wär karezahn, mein hutner wil mith" schreibt einfach bis 10 zählen und locker durch die Hose atmen.


Kann er gerne schreiben, ich ignoriere die Frage und nehme einen Jäger mit der sich die Mühe macht sich vernünftig zu artikulieren...


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gute Frage, welches Anrecht besitzt IHR darauf eure Non-Konformistischen Taten fortzuführen, während alle anderen immer nur "weghören, wegsehen, weggehen" sollen...


Genau diese Frage kann ich auch stellen warum fühlt ihr euch irgendwie beeinträchtigt wenn ich kein korrektes Deutsch spreche?


----------



## Monyesak (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Genau diese Frage kann ich auch stellen warum fühlt ihr euch irgendwie beeinträchtigt wenn ich kein korrektes Deutsch spreche?



ja
krieg ohren-/augenkrebs.

ironie


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Weil du, Therion, dich uns mitteilen willst... und wenn du das willst solltest du es auch in der Form derer tun die du ansprichst... das gehört zum guten Ton... ich spreche keinen Amerikaner mit deutsch an, wenn ich ihn etwas fragen will sondern in Englisch...


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Weil du, Therion, dich uns mitteilen willst... und wenn du das willst solltest du es auch in der Form derer tun die du ansprichst... das gehört zum guten Ton... ich spreche keinen Amerikaner mit deutsch an, wenn ich ihn etwas fragen will sondern in Englisch...



Fühlst du dich gleich angesprochen wenn einer im Handelschat unverständliches spammt?


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich gleich angesprochen wenn einer im Handelschat unverständliches spammt?


Prinzipiell ja, denn er sucht einen Handelspartner - und ich halte mich generell für einen potentiellen Handelspartner.
Mag er nur mit anderen Angehörigen seines geheimen Sprachkultes Handel treiben, so sollte man ihm /join R0xx0rs ans Herz legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Die Norm wird durch die Gesellschaft festgelegt und dazu zählen alle, auch die, die Du als Spiesser bezeichnest. Es sind die Entscheidungsträger die einen Bewerber in Jogginghose, Unterhemd und Sandalen keinen Job als Bankkaufmann geben, ein Bewerbungsschreiben mit dem Betreff "Ich Job will!" ungelesen in den Mülleimer werfen, usw.
> 
> Du beschwerst dich hier über mangelnde Toleranz und forderst Akzeptanz für die entwicklung der Sprache. Du schwingst hier Sprüche wie "Wir sind die Borg...". Sag mal, kann es sein das Du ein ganz armes Würstchen bist das den ganzen Tag von allen möglichen Leuten gesagt bekommt was es zu tun und zu lassen hat und jetzt hier den großen Revolutionisten und Freidenker raushängen läßt um ein bischen Selbstbestätigung zu bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ja und ebendrum weil solche Leute Entscheidungsträger sind werden Jugendlichen zu Erwachsenen und am Ende schimpfen sie wieder über die verwahrloste Jugend.

Und danke das du mich als armes Würstchen beschimpfst der nach Selbstbestätigung sucht, dies zeigt mir wieder das selbst 36 Jährige die korrektes Deutsch sprechen und schreiben ziemlich Assi sein können.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich gleich angesprochen wenn einer im Handelschat unverständliches spammt?


1.spammen verboten
2.handelschannel zum handeln (theoretisch^^)
3.unverständliches interessiert keinen

ich fühle mich also nicht angesprochen sondern gestört.


----------



## Sibanti (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Die Norm wird durch die Gesellschaft festgelegt und dazu zählen alle, auch die, die Du als Spiesser bezeichnest. Es sind die Entscheidungsträger die einen Bewerber in Jogginghose, Unterhemd und Sandalen keinen Job als Bankkaufmann geben, ein Bewerbungsschreiben mit dem Betreff "Ich Job will!" ungelesen in den Mülleimer werfen, usw.



Und die, die das Schreiben verfasst haben, schnell nach Hartz 4 abschieben. Wo die Armen dann keine Stütze bekommen, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, Fragen der Sachbearbeiter verständlich zu beantworten.



RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich hier über mangelnde Toleranz und forderst Akzeptanz für die entwicklung der Sprache. Du schwingst hier Sprüche wie "Wir sind die Borg...". Sag mal, kann es sein das Du ein ganz armes Würstchen bist das den ganzen Tag von allen möglichen Leuten gesagt bekommt was es zu tun und zu lassen hat und jetzt hier den großen Revolutionisten und Freidenker raushängen läßt um ein bischen Selbstbestätigung zu bekommen?



Ich denke da an die Leute, wie oben beschrieben.  

Vielleicht soll er, wie Luther vor vielen Jahren, seine Thesen in seiner Sprache verfassen und dann irgendwo festnageln, mal sehen wieviel Zuspruch er bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Aber bei Fehlern wie "fon" anstelle von "von", "fährstendlich" anstelle von "verständlich" oder "kwäst" anstelle von "Quest", da hört es bei mir auf. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur noch eine Frechheit und da kann man auch nicht mehr von einer Entwicklung der Sprache sprechen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Verweigerung gegenüber der geltenden Norm. Und bevor Du nun weitere Argumente der Evolution aus der Schublade kramst, das ist meine Meinung, niemand braucht sie zu teilen, ich will niemanden bekehren und möchte auch von niemanden bekehrt werden.



Dir ist schon klar, dass in dem Spiel nicht nur Menschen spielen, die ihr Leben lang deutsch als Muttersprache hatten?

Das gerade v/f e/ä d/t i/ie g/k s/ss/ß sowie h zu den Rechtschreibproblemen gehören die Kinder nun mal in den ersten Klassen haben? Und leider nicht nur Kinder, sondern auch häufig Erwachsene, wie man sehr oft an Wörtern wie "seid/seit" sieht.

Das hat absolut nichts mit Verweigerung gegenüber Regeln zu tun sondern ist ein Schwäche, wie sie menschentypischer nicht sein könnte.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, denn er sucht einen Handelspartner - und ich halte mich generell für einen potentiellen Handelspartner.
> Mag er nur mit anderen Angehörigen seines geheimen Sprachkultes Handel treiben, so sollte man ihm /join R0xx0rs ans Herz legen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fühlst du dich als potentieller Handelspartner auch angesprochen wenn der Asialaden nebenan völlig unbekannte Artikel mit Bezeichnungen in fremder Sprache anbietet?
Warum sollte man sich einen extra Channel aufmachen? Solange es nicht von Blizzard untersagt ist falsch zu schreiben musst du dich damit abfinden, im Vorschlagforum posten, mit WoW aufhören oder fruchtlose Diskussionen im Buffed Forum führen und mit anderen über die Deutschnoobs herziehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich einen extra Channel aufmachen?



Ach ihr dürft da bleiben aber alle anderen die es stört sollen wegsehen, überlesen? Interessant... du verzettelst dich hier gerade ziemlich... sogar noch auf der selben Seite...


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass in dem Spiel nicht nur Menschen spielen, die ihr Leben lang deutsch als Muttersprache hatten?
> 
> Das gerade v/f e/ä d/t i/ie g/k s/ss/ß sowie h zu den Rechtschreibproblemen gehören die Kinder nun mal in den ersten Klassen haben? Und leider nicht nur Kinder, sondern auch häufig Erwachsene, wie man sehr oft an Wörtern wie "seid/seit" sieht.
> 
> Das hat absolut nichts mit Verweigerung gegenüber Regeln zu tun sondern ist ein Schwäche, wie sie menschentypischer nicht sein könnte.


es gibt aber auch genug leute, die meinten mit ihrer 1337speek besonders lustig zu sein oder aufzufallen oder was weiss ich.
die meisten dürfte es einfach nur nerven. 
ich finde man merkt es, ob sich jemand bemüht, richtig zu schreiben oder ob jemand einfach kein bock hat auch nur halbwegs daran zu denken ob man sein geschreibsel verstehen kann.
wie man merkt bin ich kein verfechter der Groß- und Kleinschreibung im internet, aber man kann es trotzdem verstehn, hoffe ich^^


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Dialekte mein Freund, es geht hier um mutwillige Missachtung und Zerstörung der Sprache die einst so viele große Köpfe hervorgebracht hat, es ist quasi eine Beleidigung all dessen...
> 
> Und ich sage dir: Wissen ist Macht... es sollte das Ziel jeden Menschens sein, sein Wissen zu mehren, es zu vervollkommnen und dennoch nicht das Leben aus dem Sinn zu verlieren. Man sollte FROH darüber sein, dass man zur Schule gehen darf, dass man dieses Privileg erhalten hat, fast kostenfrei sein Wissen zu erweitern, seine Fehler erkennen zu lernen und insgesamt ein besserer Mensch zu werden und wäre ich Papst, wäre mutwillige Dummheit längst eine Todsünde und so würdest du nichtmal vor Gott stehen dürfen, sondern direkt in der Hölle landen wo dich der Teufel persönlich empfängt "Ah... Ein Sechser... dir wird es hier unten sicher gefallen!"




Was ist denn das?

Du bist der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig? Dann fahre zur Hölle!
Was? Du hast absichtlich alles klein geschrieben? Tod durch den Strick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja und ebendrum weil solche Leute Entscheidungsträger sind werden Jugendlichen zu Erwachsenen und am Ende schimpfen sie wieder über die verwahrloste Jugend.
> 
> Und danke das du mich als armes Würstchen beschimpfst der nach Selbstbestätigung sucht, dies zeigt mir wieder das selbst 36 Jährige die korrektes Deutsch sprechen und schreiben ziemlich Assi sein können.


Wer sich den Stiefel anzieht kann ich da nur sagen...
Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt, wo ich frage ob es sein könnte, unterstellt habe ich Dir gar nichts!

Hm, bin ich jetzt ein Spießer, oder Asozial? Oder sogar ein Asozialer Spießer? Wobei, kann ein Spießer Asozial sein, wo er doch übertrieben stark auf traditionelle Werte achtet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Wenn du die anderen Beiträge dazu gelesen hättest Carisha, dann wüsstest du, dass dies lediglich meine Antwort auf das zitierte "Ich steh vor Gott und er sagt: Setzen 6" war...


----------



## Jemany (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Im Bus kann man sich (möglicherweise) wegsetzen. Im TS muten smile.gif oder Channel wechseln, Ignore und überlesen hilft auch sehr oft.




Ich warte noch auf eine Begründung warum ich mich wegsetzen sollte.
Es wäre nett wenn Du Dich zu der von Dir getätigten Aussage mal äußern würdest.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach ihr dürft da bleiben aber alle anderen die es stört sollen wegsehen, überlesen? Interessant... du verzettelst dich hier gerade ziemlich... sogar noch auf der selben Seite...



Wo hab ich mich verzettelt bitte quoten und aufzeigen?

Wie schon oben geschrieben du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten zu handeln.

Du kannst gern gegenüber Blizzard den Vorschlag äußern das falschschreiben mit Verwarnungen oder zeitlicher begrenzten Banns bestraft wird. Nur wenn dies von Blizzard abgelehnt wird solltest du dich nicht darüber beklagen.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich als potentieller Handelspartner auch angesprochen wenn der Asialaden nebenan völlig unbekannte Artikel mit Bezeichnungen in fremder Sprache anbietet?


Nein, solange der Asialaden von nebenan damit nicht den Handelschannel zuspammt habe ich damit keinerlei Problem.
Interessanterweise bewerben die meisten Asialäden die im Handelschannel und in den Hauptstädten tätig sind ihre Waren allerdings in englisch.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich einen extra Channel aufmachen? Solange es nicht von Blizzard untersagt ist falsch zu schreiben musst du dich damit abfinden, im Vorschlagforum posten, mit WoW aufhören oder fruchtlose Diskussionen im Buffed Forum führen und mit anderen über die Deutschnoobs herziehen.


Davon abgesehen, daß Du Recht hast und ich mich irgendwie ungewollt in einer Rechtschreib-Diskussion wiederfinde (was mitnichten meine ursprüngliche Absicht war - ich mag keine überflüssigen, kleinlichen Rechtschreibflames)...
Nein, ich muß mich nicht in jeder Situation damit abfinden oder mit WoW aufhören.
Da gibt es durchaus auch andere Mittel und Wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf eine Begründung warum ich mich wegsetzen sollte.
> Es wäre nett wenn Du Dich zu der von Dir getätigten Aussage mal äußern würdest.



Es war ein Vorschlag wie du auf unverständliches Deutsch im Bus reagieren könntest. Wenn du aber ein harter Bursche bist dann kannst du auch sitzen bleiben und es ertragen.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn das nächste Mal jemand "geht wär karezahn, mein hutner wil mith" schreibt einfach bis 10 zählen und locker durch die Hose atmen.



du hast vergessen zu sagen: Und weiter suchen!!

Kommunikation hat ja einen bestimmten Zweck! Und zwar versucht man mit seinem Gegenüber zu interagieren! Und wie es schon richtig gesagt wurde zeigt mir diese Art von Kommunikation schon ob mich mein Gegenüber als: Mitstreiter oder als Mittel zum Zweck sieht!

Wenn ich jemand als "Gleichwertig" erarchte nehme ich rücksicht auf ihn! Ist ein Mitspieler nur Mittel zum Zweck, ist mir doch egal ob er mich versteht oder nicht! Das macht sich dann meist dadurch bemerkbar das der Hunter gleich am Erz hängt um es abzaubauen. Er war ja erster! Und gleich noch Bedarf auf ein Tankschwert anmeldet auch wenn es der Tank gern gehabt hätte! Und jetzt soll ich auf ihn Rücksicht nehmen?

Aber ja! *Natürlich berücksichtige ich solche Leute! Und zwar mit der IGNO-FUNKTION!! Denn ihr heuchlerischer Ruf nach Rücksicht verdeckt nur die eigene Ignoranz!*

Ich habs nicht von denen die nicht richtig schreiben können sondern von denen die es einfach nicht wollen!!


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nein, ich muß mich nicht in jeder Situation damit abfinden oder mit WoW aufhören.
> Da gibt es durchaus auch andere Mittel und Wege.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und diese Mittel und Wege wären?


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf eine Begründung warum ich mich wegsetzen sollte.
> Es wäre nett wenn Du Dich zu der von Dir getätigten Aussage mal äußern würdest.


er hat doch geschrieben man KANN sich MÖGLICHERWEISE wegsetzen und nicht sollte.
Jemanden an einer Aussage festzunageln und dann diese noch falsch werten....


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wo hab ich mich verzettelt bitte quoten und aufzeigen?



Erst sagst du das:


-Therion- schrieb:


> Im Bus kann man sich (möglicherweise) wegsetzen. Im TS muten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle die es stört, sollen doch gehen, weghören, wegsehen... als Vorschlag...



-Therion- schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich einen extra Channel aufmachen?



Direkt weigerst du dich aber das vielleicht ihr in einen extra Channel geht... also nichts anderes als "Ey warum soll ich gehen? Euch stört es, also könnt ihr gehen oder mit WoW aufhören!"
Das passt nicht zusammen, wie du vielleicht merken solltest


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Wer sich den Stiefel anzieht kann ich da nur sagen...
> Ich habe Dir eine Frage gestellt, wo ich frage ob es sein könnte, unterstellt habe ich Dir gar nichts!
> 
> Hm, bin ich jetzt ein Spießer, oder Asozial? Oder sogar ein Asozialer Spießer? Wobei, kann ein Spießer Asozial sein, wo er doch übertrieben stark auf traditionelle Werte achtet?



Du hast deine Fassung verloren und deshalb bist du kein Deut besser als die ungehobelten und pöbelnden Spieler die du so sehr im Spiel beklagst.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Erst sagst du das:
> 
> 
> Alle die es stört, sollen doch gehen, weghören, wegsehen... als Vorschlag...
> ...



Ja es war nur ein Vorschlag weg zu hören. 
Du aber willst den Leuten die im Handelschannel falsch schreiben den Mund verbieten in dem du sie in einen extra Channel verbannst.
Also im Bus würdest du sie in eine schalldichte Box sperren damit du deine Ruhe hast.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und diese Mittel und Wege wären?


Kommunikation. In der ein oder anderen Form.
Quasi den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben.

Wobei wir uns nun aber langsam auf Pfade bewegen, die das Thema nur noch am Rande berühren.

Edit:


-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja es war nur ein Vorschlag weg zu hören.
> Du aber willst den Leuten die im Handelschannel falsch schreiben den Mund verbieten in dem du sie in einen extra Channel verbannst.
> Also im Bus würdest du sie in eine schalldichte Box sperren damit du deine Ruhe hast.


Der Vorschlag mit /join R0xx0rs war eben genau das: Ein Vorschlag.
Auf der einen Seite redest Du Dich raus indem Du sagst, daß das was Du sagtest nur ein Vorschlag gewesen sei, auch der anderen Seite stellst Du es aber so hin, als wollte hier irgendwer Leute in einen anderen Channel "verbannen", obwohl dies genauso nur ein Vorschlag gewesen ist.
Etwas inkonsequent könnte man meinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Ich will niemanden verbannen, wenn jemand sich anständig artikulieren kann und nicht mehr als Flüchtigkeitsfehler vorhanden sind macht es nichts aus... will dieser jemand aber auf biegen und brechen die Rechtschreibung missachten, dann soll er das doch gefälligst dort machen, wo er unter seines gleichen ist...


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kommunikation. In der ein oder anderen Form.
> Quasi den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben.
> 
> Wobei wir uns nun aber langsam auf Pfade bewegen, die das Thema nur noch am Rande berühren.



Ok das ist ja kein Problem, wenn du ihn belehrst hat er ja auch die Möglichkeit es zu lesen und anzunehmen oder dich gleich auf die Igno Liste zu packen.


----------



## Jemany (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Es war ein Vorschlag wie du auf unverständliches Deutsch im Bus reagieren könntest. Wenn du aber ein harter Bursche bist dann kannst du auch sitzen bleiben und es ertragen.



Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht mit Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu fahren brauche.
Interessant ist dennoch auf was für eine selbstverständliche Art und Weise, fern jeglicher Rücksichtsnahme, Du Dir öffentlichen Raum einzuverleiben scheinst. 
Im Übrigen bin ich sogar in der Lage schludriges Deutsch zu verzeihen, oder zu ignorieren.
Interessant finde ich in solchen Fällen stets die Frage: 
"Können "Die" sich *nur* so artikulieren, oder beherrscht man bei solch einer zur Schau getragenen Nachlässigkeit insgeheim ja doch Meisterlich Deutsch in Schrift und Sprache?"


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kommunikation. In der ein oder anderen Form.
> Quasi den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben.
> 
> Wobei wir uns nun aber langsam auf Pfade bewegen, die das Thema nur noch am Rande berühren.
> ...



Naja ich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen sich weg setzen und in eine schalldichte Box packen.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ok das ist ja kein Problem, wenn du ihn belehrst hat er ja auch die Möglichkeit es zu lesen und anzunehmen oder dich gleich auf die Igno Liste zu packen.


Ihn zu belehren war genau genommen nicht das was ich meinte.
Ich kann auch durchaus ein hinterhältiges und nicht sehr soziales Arsch sein und es gibt immer Leute, die auf "freundliche Worte in der falschen Situation" dann doch zu heftig reagieren und dann ein Ticket kassieren - was auf Dauer in der Regel nicht gut geht.
Nicht unbedingt nett, aber durchaus eine Alternative zum "wegsehen" und "wegsetzen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


-Therion- schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen sich weg setzen und in eine schalldichte Box packen.


Jopp, ich ebenfalls. Ich will niemanden in eine schalldichte Box packen...
Naja, manchmal vielleicht doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jopp, ich ebenfalls. Ich will niemanden in eine schalldichte Box packen...
> Naja, manchmal vielleicht doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber in eine Luftdichte Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke hier weiter zu diskutieren ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll... von der einen Seite wird viel Raum eingenommen und befestigt, Toleranz gefordert und nicht gegeben und von der anderen Seite kommen die Altbewährten Tugenden...


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht mit Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu fahren brauche.
> Interessant ist dennoch auf was für eine selbstverständliche Art und Weise, fern jeglicher Rücksichtsnahme, Du Dir öffentlichen Raum einzuverleiben scheinst.
> Im Übrigen bin ich sogar in der Lage schludriges Deutsch zu verzeihen, oder zu ignorieren.
> Interessant finde ich in solchen Fällen stets die Frage:
> "Können "Die" sich *nur* so artikulieren, oder beherrscht man bei solch einer zur Schau getragenen Nachlässigkeit insgeheim ja doch Meisterlich Deutsch in Schrift und Sprache?"



Ähm was meinst du genau mit Rücksichtsnahme im öffentlichen Raum? Ich glaube sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu unterhalten gehört noch zu meinem Recht oder?
Aber ich weiß auf was du hinaus willst nämlich Stille und Ruhe und korrektes Deutsch in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln. 
Forderst du auch Lärmschutzwände wenn du neben einem Kindergarten wohnst?


----------



## Mendranis (5. November 2008)

/signed , mehr gibt es dazu wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ähm was meinst du genau mit Rücksichtsnahme im öffentlichen Raum? Ich glaube sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu unterhalten gehört noch zu meinem Recht oder?



Das ja... aber darf ich direkt neben dir stehen und herumschreien? Das würde dich auch stören obwohl es mein Recht ist... aber Ich nehme Rücksicht auf die Menschen um mich herum und schreie eben nicht herum... warum könnt ihr, das dann nicht?


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich kann auch durchaus ein hinterhältiges und nicht sehr soziales Arsch sein und es gibt immer Leute, die auf "freundliche Worte in der falschen Situation" dann doch zu heftig reagieren und dann ein Ticket kassieren - was auf Dauer in der Regel nicht gut geht.



Sowas hab ich mir ja schon gedacht, also ich hab jetzt nichts dagegen aber machen würd ich das nicht.


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du hast deine Fassung verloren und deshalb bist du kein Deut besser als die ungehobelten und pöbelnden Spieler die du so sehr im Spiel beklagst.


*lach* Ah ja, weil ich eine, zugegeben provokante, Frage gestellt habe um deine Argumentationen besser zu verstehen habe ich die Fassung verloren? Und deswegen beschimpfst Du mich als Assi? Und weil ich deiner Meinung nach die Fassung verloren habe stehe ich nun auf einer Stufe mit Spielern über die ich mich entgegen deiner Aussage niemals beklagt habe?

Kann es sein das Dir die ganzen Fronten die Du hier gegen dich aufgerissen hast so langsam über den kopf wachsen?
Bitte beachte das Fragezeichen am Ende des Satzes, es ist eine Frage, keine Aussage!


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ähm was meinst du genau mit Rücksichtsnahme im öffentlichen Raum? Ich glaube sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu unterhalten gehört noch zu meinem Recht oder?
> Aber ich weiß auf was du hinaus willst nämlich Stille und Ruhe und korrektes Deutsch in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.
> Forderst du auch Lärmschutzwände wenn du neben einem Kindergarten wohnst?


du provozierst gerne, oder?^^
Soweit ich das gelesen habe, forderd niemand stille und ruhe, sondern eine gewisses Mindestmaß an sozialen Regeln, die eigentlich jeder automatisch einhalten sollte. 
wenn ein kiddy meint, neben mir im bus seinen mp3 Handy auf max Lautstärke zu stellen um mich mit blechernen Klang und unverständlichem Gangsta-Rap zu nerven ist das schon was das mich wesentlich mehr stört als ne Unterhaltung. Und dann weise ich ihn daraufhin. Die meisten machen es denn aus, ich musste es aber auch schon eigenhändig ausmachen.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ja... aber darf ich direkt neben dir stehen und herumschreien? Das würde dich auch stören obwohl es mein Recht ist... aber Ich nehme Rücksicht auf die Menschen um mich herum und schreie eben nicht herum... warum könnt ihr, das dann nicht?



Erstmal ist es fraglich ob das geschriene Wort genau so schmerzhaft ist wie das geschriebene Wort im Chat. Ja es würde mich stören und ich könnte dich möglicherweise wegen öffentlicher Ruhestörung belangen. Eben dies ist in WoW nicht möglich oder nur begrenzt (Spam melden).


----------



## Ducmort (5. November 2008)

Perfekt formuliert und beim Überfliegen kaum Fehler endteckt. Bravo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten /signed

Und einfach auf Ignore setzen. Hast du erstmal ne bestimmte Zahl an Leuten auf Ignore, filtert sich der gute Rest raus.
Ansonsten, da gibt es noch immer die Möglichkeit (wenn auch leider nur gegen Geld), den Server zu wechseln. Oder du fängst einen neuen Charakter an. Das kostet dich in dem Fall nur Zeit^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Erstmal ist es fraglich ob das geschriene Wort genau so schmerzhaft ist wie das geschriebene Wort im Chat. Ja es würde mich stören und ich könnte dich möglicherweise wegen öffentlicher Ruhestörung belangen. Eben dies ist in WoW nicht möglich oder nur begrenzt (Spam melden).



Ob es schmerzhaft ist oder nicht ist hier vollkommen irrelevant... es ging dabei um die Rücksichtsnahme... aber du scheinst nur provozieren zu wollen und gehst keineswegs auf besprochene Punkte ein... ein klarer Minuspunkt für dich und deine "Argumentationsstrategie"


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> Die meisten machen es denn aus, ich musste es aber auch schon eigenhändig ausmachen.



Du hast dich also an fremden Eigentum von Minderjährigen vergriffen? Tja so wird man Vorbild.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Therion würdest du vielleicht mal bei den angesprochenen Punkten bleiben und nicht immer nur irgendwas vollkommen irrelevantes heraussuchen und damit provozieren?


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> *lach* Ah ja, weil ich eine, zugegeben provokante, Frage gestellt habe um deine Argumentationen besser zu verstehen habe ich die Fassung verloren? Und deswegen beschimpfst Du mich als Assi? Und weil ich deiner Meinung nach die Fassung verloren habe stehe ich nun auf einer Stufe mit Spielern über die ich mich entgegen deiner Aussage niemals beklagt habe?
> 
> Kann es sein das Dir die ganzen Fronten die Du hier gegen dich aufgerissen hast so langsam über den kopf wachsen?
> Bitte beachte das Fragezeichen am Ende des Satzes, es ist eine Frage, keine Aussage!



Hmm ich finde schon das du dich beklagt hast indem du dich gegenüber falschgeschriebene Texte als beleidigend auffasst und die Verfasser als degeneriert bezeichnest.

Ich finds übrigens lustig wie sowas hier geäußert wird "Kann es sein das Dir die ganzen Fronten die Du hier gegen dich aufgerissen hast so langsam über den kopf wachsen?" "ein klarer Minuspunkt für dich und deine "Argumentationsstrategie" 

Soll das irgendwie einschüchtern?


----------



## Thrainan (5. November 2008)

Jemany schrieb:


> Wenn du denn mal in die "glückliche" Lage kommst und junge "Erwachsene" für eine Lehrstelle auswählen zu "dürfen", dann würdest Du Dir das eben geschriebene nochmals überdenken.
> Es macht einen persönlich ziemlich Skeptisch, wo diese Jugend derzeit steht und Ihre Prioritäten setzt. Da steht ein gutes vorankommen im Leben nicht an erster Stelle.
> Das gilt Gewiss nicht für alle, sondern nur für einen geringen Teil, aber dennoch ist diese Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren mehr und mehr festzustellen.


Ich habe sogar lange zeit in der Lehre gearbeitet. Ich weis sehr gut das aus der Schule leider kaum halbwissen mitgebracht wird. Aber das ist in den seltensten Fällen Schuld der Schüler gewesen. Zumindest war das mein Eindruck. Der ist aber natürlich nur subjektiv, gebe ich gerne zu.
Bisher war ich doch häufig recht erfolgreich wenn es darum ging solche Leute noch rumzukriegen. Aber ich muss zugeben, ich hab an der Uni gearbeitet, das ist natürlich ein etwas anderes Klientel, als beim klassischen Ausbildungsberuf. 
Ich kann mich nur sehr gut daran erinern das in der Schule die wenigsten Lehrer in der Lage waren irgendeine Art von sinnvollem Untericht auf die Beine zu stellen. Da musste ich nach der Schulzeit viel nachhohlen. Auch weil ichwärend der schulzeit in meiner freizeit Schule auch nicht der fleisigste war, da war ich nicht besser, als so manches "Kiddy" von heute. 
Da aber trotzdem was aus mir geworden ist, rate ich zu Geduld mit der Jugend. Wenn man die frischlinge ernst nimmt, kann man sie doch häufig zu mehr motivieren, als durch sinnfreies ankacken. Das löst doch nur reflexartige Antihaltungen aus.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Wie schön wäre die Welt, wenn nur 10-jährige sich so daneben benehmen würden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay, das sind dann deine Erfahrungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kenne diese "hirnverbrannten Idioten" zum Glück nicht da man NOCH dazu in der Lage ist sich bei WoW seine Gesellschaft selber auszusuchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich diese Leute nicht kenne bin ich einfach mal davon ausgegangen : Sprache: 10 Jährig, Benehmen: 10 Jährig und so weiter, daher schätze ich diese Leute mal auf 10 Jährig, und da kannst du jeden von denen in einen Topf werfen und fertig. Körperlich meinetwegen 20+ aber geistig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ja beruhigt das es nicht nur mir Seit langem aufgefallen ist das die Community aufgrund der vereinfachung von World of Warcraft in jeglichem End-content aus welchen Gründen auch immer, viel jünger(10), unreifer(10) und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Noobich" wird(So sagt man's doch oder?). Ich denke wir sehen hier ein weiteres endergebnis einer Liebevollen und mit viel Arbeit gemachten Spielereihe welche durch die Gier von irgendwelchen "Oberärschen", zu deutsch: "Hohes Tier", die mit der Programmierung etc. nichts zutun haben kaputt geht.

Überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil...
Wenn der Content nicht ständig vereinfacht wird damit die hier in diesem Thread beschriebenen Personen am Ball gehalten werden und nicht auf andere Games abspringen und somit noch mehr von der "Plage" holen - warum dann?

Damit leute die Arbeiten gehen auch eine Chance haben mal die "Großen" Instanzen zu sehen? Ich Arbeite selbst und bekomme alles mit bis auf Sunwell bis jetzt.
Also mit dem Argument brauch hier keiner auflaufen.

Damit kommen wir zum Topic zurück: Blizzard ist Schuld an der Laufbahn der einst so tollen Community von World of Warcraft.

MfG
Bravo


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> du provozierst gerne, oder?^^
> Soweit ich das gelesen habe, forderd niemand stille und ruhe, sondern eine gewisses Mindestmaß an sozialen Regeln, die eigentlich jeder automatisch einhalten sollte.
> wenn ein kiddy meint, neben mir im bus seinen mp3 Handy auf max Lautstärke zu stellen um mich mit blechernen Klang und unverständlichem Gangsta-Rap zu nerven ist das schon was das mich wesentlich mehr stört als ne Unterhaltung. Und dann weise ich ihn daraufhin. Die meisten machen es denn aus, ich musste es aber auch schon eigenhändig ausmachen.



Mindestmaß? Ich habe den Eindruck manche schießen hier ganz schön über das Maß hinaus.

Wenn ein von dir bezeichnetes "Kiddy" (ich gehe davon aus es handelt sich hierbei um einen Jugendlichen?) seinen MP3 anhat und dir die daraus erklingende Musik nicht gefällt, kannst du ihn natürlich bitten leiser zu stellen oder ganz auszumachen. Ob er deiner Bitte nachkommt liegt in seinem Ermessen.
Da du aber auch schon, wie du sagst, eigenhändig ausgemacht hast, ist dies eine Aggression, die zu weit geht. Damit verhälst du dich mindestens genauso daneben, wie das "Kiddy".


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Soll das irgendwie einschüchtern?



Es soll dich nicht einschüchtern, es soll dir nur aufzeigen, was für einen Mist du von dir gibst und das es besser wäre, wenn du das Feld in Ehre räumst anstatt in Schande liegen zu bleiben.


----------



## Turismo (5. November 2008)

Das Problem gibt es nicht erst seit Weihnachten sondern schon ewig und das nicht nur in WoW...


----------



## dwarreg (5. November 2008)

ich hab einfach nur geschmunzelt...genial kombinierte wortwahl mit diesem thema welches, dem großteil von uns allen bekannt sein dürfte.
Mein Rat: Im Endeffekt kannste nix dagegen machen und ja es wird in Zukunft noch schlimmer werden mit "Ey du Noob alder" einfach aus dem Grund, dass Blizzard einem alles Mitlerweile hinterherschmeißt (arena etc) Ich ignoriere es mittlerweile und lach mich teils so schief über die Ausdrücke, Rechtschreibfehler etc. die während so mancher Wow-Nacht gefallen sind...also...zurücklehnen, entspannen und genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Therion würdest du vielleicht mal bei den angesprochenen Punkten bleiben und nicht immer nur irgendwas vollkommen irrelevantes heraussuchen und damit provozieren?



Es ging doch um Respektlosigkeit und ich finde es weitaus respektloser wenn sich jemand an meinem Eigentum vergreift als jemanden der mir seine Musik um die Ohren donnert.


----------



## Macaveli (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Du bist der Typ der gleich am Anfang sagt "es ist aber kacke wenn du die andern ankackst" und "hast du dir jetzt in die Hose geschissen"!
> 
> Nächstes Mal die Screens noch mal überprüfen bevor man sich selbst als outet oder wenigstens deinen Char namen "Thug" aus deinem buffed Profil rausnehmen.



also mir ist es egal ob man meinen namen sieht, ist echt kein thema dürft ihr ruhig wissen mir war schon klar das mein charname in meinem profil steht, hauptsache man sieht die anderen nicht.
du hast aber bewiesen das du sehr sehr intelligent bist und auf mein profil gehen kannst und meinen charnamen rausfinden kannst, bekommst ein bonbon dafür 
leider konnte ich die gespräche davor nicht kopieren weil die schon weg waren. hättest du die gelesen dann würdest du verstehen warum ich das EXTRA so geschrieben hab aus dem grund nochmal: wenn man keine ahnung hat...

liebe grüße


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es soll dich nicht einschüchtern, es soll dir nur aufzeigen, was für einen Mist du von dir gibst und das es besser wäre, wenn du das Feld in Ehre räumst anstatt in Schande liegen zu bleiben.



Warum sollte ich die Diskussion verlassen? Damit ihr wieder gemeinsam elitär über die Kiddys und Rechtschreibnoobs herziehen könnt. Naja vielleicht macht euch nen Mod Extra Forum auf wo nur jeder deiner Meinung sein darf.

Und Feld der Ehre kann man das nicht nennen eher ein Sumpf aus Vorurteilen.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Mindestmaß? Ich habe den Eindruck manche schießen hier ganz schön über das Maß hinaus.
> 
> Wenn ein von dir bezeichnetes "Kiddy" (ich gehe davon aus es handelt sich hierbei um einen Jugendlichen?) seinen MP3 anhat und dir die daraus erklingende Musik nicht gefällt, kannst du ihn natürlich bitten leiser zu stellen oder ganz auszumachen. Ob er deiner Bitte nachkommt liegt in seinem Ermessen.
> Da du aber auch schon, wie du sagst, eigenhändig ausgemacht hast, ist dies eine Aggression, die zu weit geht. Damit verhälst du dich mindestens genauso daneben, wie das "Kiddy".


wenn ich ihn 2 mal freundlich sage, dass ers bitte ausmachen soll und er es nicht macht und auch noch provoziert, handel ich halt. das liegt nicht in seinem ermessen ob ers ausmachen sollte oder nicht, weil es nicht ihn stört sondern mich. ich persönlich habe keine lust wegen eines arroganten 15-jährigen, der meint, mir frech zu kommen, umzusetzen oder die 15min busfahrt genervt zu sein. das hat nichts mit aggression zu tun. aktion>reaktion. leider kann man so ein verhalten schlecht ignorieren, /ignore funzt im RL meist schlecht.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Dir die ganzen Fronten die Du hier gegen dich aufgerissen hast so langsam über den kopf wachsen?
> Bitte beachte das Fragezeichen am Ende des Satzes, es ist eine Frage, keine Aussage!


Jaja, das mit dem armen Würstchen war ja auch nur in eine Frage gesteckt...
Ist schon furchtbar praktisch, gell?
Man kann schreiben was man will... wenn man ein Fragezeichen statt einem Punkt setzt, dann ist es ja keine Beleidigung mehr, nicht wahr?
Kann es sein, daß Du ein hoffnungsloser Ignorant bist?
Hast Du als Kind vielleicht zu wenig Muttermilch bekommen?
Bist Du unlängst mit dem Kopf irgendwo angestossen?
Hugh, das sind alles nur Fragen, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das meine ich ernst: Das waren wirklich nur Beispiele. Ich glaube nicht, daß Du Dir kürzlich den Kopf gestossen hast.
Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte war: Ich bin nicht der Meinung, daß man alles schreiben darf, solange man es nur irgendwie als Frage tarnt.


----------



## Nekses (5. November 2008)

Also, auf Forscherliga sieht man dergleichen nur seeeehr selten.
Was aber denke ich daran liegt, dass es ein RP-Server ist.


----------



## FonKeY (5. November 2008)

/signed


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Mindestmaß? Ich habe den Eindruck manche schießen hier ganz schön über das Maß hinaus.
> 
> Wenn ein von dir bezeichnetes "Kiddy" (ich gehe davon aus es handelt sich hierbei um einen Jugendlichen?) seinen MP3 anhat und dir die daraus erklingende Musik nicht gefällt, kannst du ihn natürlich bitten leiser zu stellen oder ganz auszumachen. Ob er deiner Bitte nachkommt liegt in seinem Ermessen.
> Da du aber auch schon, wie du sagst, eigenhändig ausgemacht hast, ist dies eine Aggression, die zu weit geht. Damit verhälst du dich mindestens genauso daneben, wie das "Kiddy".




Das ist ein Argument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wie die Goldhainer sagen: Powned? - Oder so in der Art


----------



## djweazy (5. November 2008)

damn korrekt
war auf >Das Syndikat< genau so
hab die erlösung gefunden

Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> du hast aber bewiesen das du sehr sehr intelligent bist und auf mein profil gehen kannst und meinen charnamen rausfinden kannst, bekommst ein bonbon dafür
> 
> liebe grüße




Man darf keine Süßigkeiten im Thread verteilen. Dafür habe ich vor ein paar Tagen einen 24Std Bann kassiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (5. November 2008)

Leute trinkt nen Kamillentee ,das beruhigt die nervenn^^ und dann mekt euch .... nicht aufregen nur wundern... langsam bis 10 zählen und im schlimmsten fall *igno* wir werden die *spinner* nie los werden also gar nicht weiter drüber aufregen ,das giebt nur hässliche falten und das wollen wir doch nicht *fg*

<- weiss wovon ich rede, hab selbst so einen vorpubertären halbgorilla zuhause^^

Cylie


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. November 2008)

Nekses schrieb:


> Also, auf Forscherliga sieht man dergleichen nur seeeehr selten.
> Was aber denke ich daran liegt, dass es ein RP-Server ist.



Spiele auf "Die Arguswacht" Rp-Pvp Server

Weiss nicht ob du meine Story gelesen hast, aber daran das ihr ein Rp Server seid liegt es nicht. Vielleicht ist denen ja der Name des Servers zu hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (5. November 2008)

Cylierie schrieb:


> Leute trinkt nen Kamillentee ,das beruhigt die nerven^^ und dann merkt euch .... nicht aufregen nur wundern... langsam bis 10 zählen und im schlimmsten fall *igno* wir werden die *spinner* nie los werden also gar nicht weiter drüber aufregen ,das giebt nur hässliche falten und das wollen wir doch nicht *fg*
> 
> <- weiss wovon ich rede, hab selbst so einen vorpubertären halbgorilla zuhause^^
> 
> Cylie


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (5. November 2008)

Wrong Post


----------



## Pigerigu (5. November 2008)

Also in meiner wowzeit (so 1jahr und noch ein bisschen) kann ich mich an keinen Vorfall erinnern den ich jetzt gross in Erinnerung hätte. 
Keine Ahnung obs an meinem Server liegt, der Fraktion, den Zeiten zu denen ich gespielt habe oder dem (in diesem Falle) Glück dass ich hatte lag. Natürlich bin ich schon leuten "begegnet" die meinten sie sind aus irgendeinem Grund besser als alle anderen in der Gruppe/Gilde aber so ein Unsoziales verhalten, wie einfach die grp leaven weil der quest jetzt fertig sei, hab ich noch nie erlebt. Und mit lesen hatte ich bis jetzt keine mühe, ausser sie verwendeten irgendwelche abkürzungen die ich nicht verstand wie z.B. ftw (war aber am Anfang meiner wowkarriere^^).


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn 2 mal freundlich sage, dass ers bitte ausmachen soll und er es nicht macht und auch noch provoziert, handel ich halt. das liegt nicht in seinem ermessen ob ers ausmachen sollte oder nicht, weil es nicht ihn stört sondern mich. ich persönlich habe keine lust wegen eines arroganten 15-jährigen, der meint, mir frech zu kommen, umzusetzen oder die 15min busfahrt genervt zu sein. das hat nichts mit aggression zu tun. aktion>reaktion. leider kann man so ein verhalten schlecht ignorieren, /ignore funzt im RL meist schlecht.



Man kann es ignorieren nur hast du keinen Mumm bewiesen sondern bist sie körperlich angegangen. Das nächste Mal wenn sie einer ermahnt und vielleicht auch körperlich zum ausschalten bewegen will liegt dieser jemand blutend neben der U Bahn. Das Recht des körperlich Stärkeren hast du ihnen vermittelt. Danke sehr!


----------



## Donatio (5. November 2008)

Eine kleine Randnotiz möchte ich gerne einbringen. Ob das geschriebene Wort oder das Schreien in der Öffentlichkeit schmerzhafter sei.

In der neusten Printausgabe des Spiegels gibt es eine Reportage über Korea, welches als eines der bestvernetzden Länder der Welt gelten dürfte, und dem Phänomen des Cybermobbing.

Auf der Internetseite www.spiegel.de habe ich den Artikel leider nicht finden können. Eventuell dauert es ein wenig bis der Artikel auf die Internetseite gestellt wird.

Ich denke, dass ein jeder die Rücksicht, die er gerne entgegengebracht bekommt auch entgegenbringen sollte.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Rechtschrei-, Zeichensetzungs-, und Grammatikfehler jedem passieren. Vermutlich habe ich auch einige Fehler alleine in diesem Text, aber grundsätzlich sollte man es versuchen, aus Respekt den anderen Menschen gegenüber, nicht ein wirres Wortpuzzle zu erstellen, sondern etwas was man als der deutschen Sprache zugehörig identifizieren kann.

Länger geworden als gedacht. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Don


----------



## Zauberziege (5. November 2008)

DU hast es in einer solch tollen art niedergeschrieben das ich über das traurige thema bald tränen gelacht habe.
Buffed: Gebt dem Verfasser eine Kolumne.

Im Ernst, du hast in allen Punkten recht. Es ist nicht nur dein Server sondern alle. Nur die Menge der Rechtschreibatheisten schwankt.
Und was mit am meisten Angst macht:  die dürfen mit 16 Jahren alle wählen. 
Was kommt  da auf uns zu??.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Wahlzettel wo anstatt einem Kreuz " wtf " steht ^^.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Donatio schrieb:


> Eine kleine Randnotiz möchte ich gerne einbringen. Ob das geschriebene Wort oder das Schreien in der Öffentlichkeit schmerzhafter sei.
> 
> In der neusten Printausgabe des Spiegels gibt es eine Reportage über Korea, welches als eines der bestvernetzden Länder der Welt gelten dürfte, und dem Phänomen des Cybermobbing.
> 
> ...



Zum überbewertetem Thema "Cybermobbing"

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/29/29002/1.html


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Man kann es ignorieren nur hast du keinen Mumm bewiesen sondern bist sie körperlich angegangen. Das nächste Mal wenn sie einer ermahnt und vielleicht auch körperlich zum ausschalten bewegen will liegt dieser jemand blutend neben der U Bahn. Das Recht des körperlich Stärkeren hast du ihnen vermittelt. Danke sehr!


ich bin ihn körtpelich angegangen? warst du dabei? weisst du was er vorher zu mir gesagt hatte? nein.
ich hab ihm lediglich sein handy genommen, ausgeschaltet und wiedergegeben. ohne ihm dabei die hand zu brechen, verrückt oder?
 nur weil ich nicht einfach die klappe halte und mir alles gefallen lasse wie es die meisten anderen anscheinend praktizieren. das hat nichts mit körperlicher stärke zu tun. die meisten haben eher keinen mumm, solche leuten die Stirn zu bieten. 

Der Vergleich mit den U-Bahnschlägern ist übrigens unter alles Sau.


----------



## Abigayle (5. November 2008)

Die Pisa Studie hat ja inzwischen mehr als einmal bewiesen das das Sozialvererhalten im Eimer, sowie die deutsche Sprache. Ja, sie verändert sich im Laufe der Jahre, das ist mir völlig bewusst, aber wenn es soweit geht, das man nicht mehr ein normales Gepräch führen kann, ohne ein dutzend Mal zu fragen: "Was heißt .... ?" ist auch für mich der Ofen aus.

Ich habe nichts gegen "Kiddie" "Teenies" etc. überhauptnichts. Eine Menge meiner Bekannten sind im Teeniealter. Alle verhalten sich für meine Maßstäbe normal. Aber leider gibts auch die andere Seite. Mal ein heftigs Beispiel:

Ich geh mit meinem Mann und meinem Sohn (im Kinderwagen) vor ein paar Tagen durch die Stadt. EIn Haufen Teenies mit lärmenden Walkmanhandies rämpelt uns derart an das mir fast der Kinderwagen umkippt. Ich frag nur: "Entschuldigung, aber musste das jetzt sein? Ihr habt doch gesehen das ich nen Kinderwagen schiebe." Die Antwort: "Ey Alte, halts Maul oder ich schlag deinem Kiddie gleich die Milchzähne ausm Maul. Verpiss dich Asischlampe." Da haben mir echt die Worte gefehlt. Nur ein paar Minuten später haben mir zwei 16 jährige geholfen, den Kinderwagen eine Treppe runterzutragen. Waren höflich, freundlich, zuvorkommend. War positiv überrascht.

Es gibt solche und solche. Man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 

Und ähm Dalmus:

Also der Spruch mit der Muttermilch war wirklich nicht okay. Ich fühle mich da als Frau ein wenig vor den Kopf gestoßen. Entweder stillst du dein Kind, oder es wird nix aus ihm.


----------



## The-Richard (5. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn 2 mal freundlich sage, dass ers bitte ausmachen soll und er es nicht macht und auch noch provoziert, handel ich halt. das liegt nicht in seinem ermessen ob ers ausmachen sollte oder nicht, weil es nicht ihn stört sondern mich. ich persönlich habe keine lust wegen eines arroganten 15-jährigen, der meint, mir frech zu kommen, umzusetzen oder die 15min busfahrt genervt zu sein. das hat nichts mit aggression zu tun. aktion>reaktion. leider kann man so ein verhalten schlecht ignorieren, /ignore funzt im RL meist schlecht.



Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten. Du hättest zum Busfahrer gehen können um dich zu beschweren.
Nur weil er vielleicht 15 war, hast du nicht das Recht handgreiflich zu werden. 
Ob du nun Lust hattest dich umzusetzen oder nicht interessiert nicht. Denn dich hat auch nicht interessiert dass der 15jährige keine Lust hatte den MP3 Player auszumachen.
Ich frage mich wer ist hier wem frech gekommen?


----------



## Avane x.X (5. November 2008)

Ich glaube auch einfach das NEID eine große Rolle in WoW spielt....

Man könnt den meisten halt einfach nicht die Items und dann flamt man gleich rum das Nervt mich atm am meisten -_-


----------



## Blackbiber (5. November 2008)

/sign


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Jaja, das mit dem armen Würstchen war ja auch nur in eine Frage gesteckt...
> Ist schon furchtbar praktisch, gell?
> Man kann schreiben was man will... wenn man ein Fragezeichen statt einem Punkt setzt, dann ist es ja keine Beleidigung mehr, nicht wahr?
> Kann es sein, daß Du ein hoffnungsloser Ignorant bist?
> ...



Nein es amüsiert mich mit "Besserwissern" zu diskutieren und mittlerweile zeigen se auch ihre häßliche Fratze mit indirekten Beleidigungen.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Die Pisa Studie hat ja inzwischen mehr als einmal bewiesen das das Sozialvererhalten im Eimer, sowie die deutsche Sprache.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PISA-Studien#Kritik


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten. Du hättest zum Busfahrer gehen können um dich zu beschweren.
> Nur weil er vielleicht 15 war, hast du nicht das Recht handgreiflich zu werden.
> Ob du nun Lust hattest dich umzusetzen oder nicht interessiert nicht. Denn dich hat auch nicht interessiert dass der 15jährige keine Lust hatte den MP3 Player auszumachen.
> Ich frage mich wer ist hier wem frech gekommen?


ahja weil der busfahrer dann mitten im verkehr nach hinten geht und sich um so ne lapallie kümmert.
Und das Alter hat damit nichts zu tun, egal ob 15 oder 45. Ausserdem bin ich nicht handgreiflich geworden, schreib ich schon zum 3.mal. klar hat es mich interessiert das er ihn nihct ausgemacht hat, denn auf meine bitte, ihn auszumachen, hat er nur ein "Fi.. dich " erwidert. 
Ich hätte jetzt einfach aufn Boden schauen und das gedudel ertragen können, aber so bin ich nunmal nicht. wenns dir nicht passt das jemand anders denkt, dein problem.


----------



## Gorgor (5. November 2008)

Hab ich fast alles selbst auch erlebt, neulig war ich in bota hero.
Ein pvp-schurke war dabei, der nachdem wir den 1. boss gelegt hatten und er seinen "Schlüsselstein" bekam, sich verpisste und sagte: "Sry, gilde braucht mich"
Das ganze spielte sich auf dem Server Ambossar ab und der Schurke heißt übrigens "XXX".

mfg Gorgor


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich gar nichts mehr verbessern. Der Monat vor dem Addon ist sowieso immer seltsam.
> 
> Aber was man generell machen könnte:
> - Wenn es auf eurem Server pvp Stammgruppen gibt, mach da mal mit. Man bekommt viel Ehre in kurzer Zeit und es macht auch noch Spaß, wenn man nicht dauernd verliert. Auch wenn pvp Sachen eigentlich für pvp gedacht sind, gibt es doch ein paar gute Sachen, die man als Ersatz lange Zeit tragen kann
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Mal schauen wieviel Zeit und Lust ich habe diese zu verwirklichen. Aber nächste Woche geht es eh erstmal nach Nordend und da wirds wahrscheinlich nachher nicht so stressig, weil noch keiner Highend-Ausrüstung haben wird und dann auch die Suche nach einer vernünftigen Gruppe auch einfacher wird. Wahrscheinlich ist mein Char einfach zur falschen Zeit (vor 1,5 Monaten) 70 geworden.

Viele Grüße
wolke


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ahja weil der busfahrer dann mitten im verkehr nach hinten geht und sich um so ne lapallie kümmert.
> Und das Alter hat damit nichts zu tun, egal ob 15 oder 45. Ausserdem bin ich nicht handgreiflich geworden, schreib ich schon zum 3.mal. klar hat es mich interessiert das er ihn nihct ausgemacht hat, denn auf meine bitte, ihn auszumachen, hat er nur ein "Fi.. dich " erwidert.
> Ich hätte jetzt einfach aufn Boden schauen und das gedudel ertragen können, aber so bin ich nunmal nicht. wenns dir nicht passt das jemand anders denkt, dein problem.



Spätestens wenn der Ermahnte genauso drauf ist wie du und vielleicht noch ne Waffe bei sich hat ist es dein Problem.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Und ähm Dalmus:
> 
> Also der Spruch mit der Muttermilch war wirklich nicht okay. Ich fühle mich da als Frau ein wenig vor den Kopf gestoßen. Entweder stillst du dein Kind, oder es wird nix aus ihm.


Das ist mir durchaus bewußt.
Wie gesagt waren das nur (bewußt provokante) Beispiele, um zu verdeutlichen, daß es eben nicht okay ist bestimmte Dinge als Frage zu tarnen, um damit quasi ungestraft andere beleidigen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Gorgor: Namecalling wird hier nicht so gerne gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e2to (5. November 2008)

made my day

----------------
Now playing: Katatonia - In the White
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Donatio (5. November 2008)

Danke für den interessanten Link (hui, so viele Einträge schon geschehen. Meine den von Therion bezüglich Cybermobbing aufd der Seite von heise.de). Werde ich demnächst, wenn ich nicht vom Notebook aus schreibe mal wesentlich genauer durchlesen.

Es ging mir etwas weniger um den Kinder- und Jugendschutz. Die Bedeutung von Kinder- und Jugendschutz im alltäglichen Leben halte ich für immens wichtig und bin auch kein Freund von vorschnellen Gesetzen, sondern ehr dafür das Eltern sich wirklich Zeit für ihre Sprößlinge nehmen, um sie zu Erwachsenen erziehen, die Respekt und Achtung vor anderen Menschen haben.

In dem Artikel des Spiegel ging es um Erwachsene und die Auswüchse, die durch die "Verwahlosung" des Anstandes herauskommen. So wurde/wird (bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, da ich den Artikel jetzt nicht so Hand habe) ein Gesetz verabschiedet, welches weitgehend die Kritik im Internet einschränkt de facto (was aus meiner Sicht schlecht ist), da "Cybermobbing" dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird, daß sich eine populäre Schauspielerin Koreas das Leben genommen hat. Es geht wie gesagt nicht um Jugendschutz und die Verhältnisse in Korea sind mit Sicherheit nicht auf Deutschland übertragbar. Zumindest zeigt der Artikel jedoch, daß die Gefahr besteht, wenn man (vermeindlich) annonym unterwegs ist, gewisse Hemschwellen die man im "normalen" Leben hat (hoffentlich hat) wegfallen können. Sobald der Artikel online steht werde ich mal den Link dazu reinsetzen. Man möge mir verzeihen, wenn dies nicht zeitnah erfolgt, da ich neben Arbeit auch noch weitere Interessen außer diesem Forum habe.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und viel Spaß heute Abend beim World of Warcraft spielen (oder welches andere Spiel auch immer)


----------



## Abigayle (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus bewußt.
> Wie gesagt waren das nur (bewußt provokante) Beispiele, um zu verdeutlichen, daß es eben nicht okay ist bestimmte Dinge als Frage zu tarnen, um damit quasi ungestraft andere beleidigen zu können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du mir das so darlegst,... Okay, dir sei vergeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## In Extremo (5. November 2008)

Da kann ich dir nur recht geben! Dieses Gebrabbel geht mir schon seit Jahren auf den Senkel. 
Eine sehr einfache, aber effektive Lösung ist es, diese "Menschen" zu ignorieren!
Hoffentlich überwacht Blizzard den Chat etwas genauer, um diesen Menschen den Garr auszumachen!


/Signed



[attachment=5734h_hai_i...ur_floor.jpg]


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

An alle /sign - Schreiber.

Schön, dass ihr alles unterschreibt, ganz egal welcher Beitrag geposted wurde.

Hier werden im Minutentakt Postings verfasst und ihr wisst nicht, was genau über eurem steht.
Wenn ich jetzt schreibe der nächste /sign-Poster ist doof, dann könnte der nächste Beitrag eure sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn der Ermahnte genauso drauf ist wie du und vielleicht noch ne Waffe bei sich hat ist es dein Problem.


wenn der ermahnte so drauf wäre wie ich, hätte er es ausgemacht.
und das mit der waffe: rofl, wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## macmig (5. November 2008)

Dies ist ein Thema, dass mir auch schon länger auf den Nerv geht.
Am schlimmsten ist das fehlende Sozialverhalten auf den Schlachtfeldern.
Viele Neulinge in den höheren Stufen müssen sich heftigst beleidigen lassen.
Aber haben wir nicht alle mal klein angefangen.
Vielleicht sollten sich einige mal, anstatt ständig zu meckern auf die alten Tugenenden der Hilfestellung besinnen.
Durch Gemotze wird´s nicht besser werden!!!!

Wenn jeder ein bischen freundlicher ist, macht die Geschichte gleich viel mehr spaß.

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> wenn der ermahnte so drauf wäre wie ich, hätte er es ausgemacht.
> und das mit der waffe: rofl, wo wohnst du denn?


Hm, im Grunde gibt's da nicht viel zu rofeln.
Kann in Großstädten durchaus vorkommen.
Ich bin in der Bahn auch mal nicht schnell genug weggehüpft, als ich ein Messer aufblitzen sah und schon waren meine schönen Wildlederschuhe versaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Du, es gibt eine Threadstruktur. Wenn das '/sign' als direkter Knoten unter dem Hauptbeitrag steht, gilt er wohl diesem. Mein Beitrag ist als Knoten an Deinen Beitrag gehängt und gilt deshalb Dir.

Liebe grüße vom Erklärbär
wolke


----------



## Unaton (5. November 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur, du hast voll und ganz recht. 
Was tut man dagegen? Richtig, keine Inis machen bzw. nur mit Leuten aus der FL oder der Gilde.

Mein Main Char sitzt in einer Raidgilde, mit der kann ich in Ruhe und sehr entspannt Raiden und vllt. mal eine Ini gehen.
Mit meinem anderen Char, bin in einer Gilde zusammen mit meinen "WoW-Kumpels", wir raiden auch und das auch noch rnd.
Rnd heißt aber nicht immer "Spacken" am Hals zu haben, will sagen, du musst wissen mit wem du wohin gehst und wie du es anstellst.

Ich hab mich auch immer genauso wie du aufgeregt, bis ich das Rnd gegimpe aufgegeben hab, such dir ne Stammgruppe und es hört auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles gute für die Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, im Grunde gibt's da nicht viel zu rofeln.
> Kann in Großstädten durchaus vorkommen.
> Ich bin in der Bahn auch mal nicht schnell genug weggehüpft, als ich ein Messer aufblitzen sah und schon waren meine schönen Wildlederschuhe versaut.
> 
> ...


ich denke, ich kann die gangstah-poser leute noch von denen unterscheiden, bei denen man aufpassen sollte. meistens erkennt mans an der Luis-Vuitton(so geschrieben?) baseball-cap mit glitzer-sticker drauf XD


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Selor Kiith & -Therion- :

an Euch beiden kann man sehr eindrucksvoll betrachten, wie sich zwei Personen mit verständlicher und vertretbarer Meinung, an kleinigkeiten hochziehen können und sich in die Haare geraten. Mal ganz im Ernst... lasst es mal für heute gut sein und schaut euch Morgen mal die Posts an mit denen Ihr eure "Diskussion" gestartet habt... Ihr habt euch total verzettelt.

Ich gebe wohl zu, das ich mich damit gut über den Tag gebracht habt und ich viel zum schmunzeln hatte, aber *reusper* naja....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht sollte ich mal in Erinnerung rufen, das es nicht darum ging, ob einer einen Schreibfehler im Text hat, oder zu faul ist auf die Groß.- und Kleinschreibnung zu achten (im englischen gibt es das auch nicht und letzten endlich stellt sich die Frage ob dies nicht langfristig auch bei uns geändert wird), sondern das einer von sich aus sagte, das er für sich seine Texte nochmals genau durch schaut, weil es für Ihn eine Art des Ausdrucken von Respekt vor seinem Gegenüber darstellt. Dies schließlich ja nicht ein, das wenn jemand nicht so genau darauf achtet - gleich nen Assi ist.

Der Stein wurde erst ins rollen gebracht als die Rechtschreibnazi und Deutschlehrersprüche ins Spiel kam...


----------



## Crandul (5. November 2008)

JaJa, man sollte mal ein Addon erfinden, das den geschriebenen Text in Hochdeutsch umwandelt.


----------



## Abigayle (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ich denke, ich kann die gangstah-poser leute noch von denen unterscheiden, bei denen man aufpassen sollte. meistens erkennt mans an der* Luis-Vuitton*(so geschrieben?) baseball-cap mit glitzer-sticker drauf XD




Okay, nu bin ich überfragt. Einmal das fett hervorgehobene Wort bitte ner Landmaus erklären! Danke ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Okay, nu bin ich überfragt. Einmal das fett hervorgehobene Wort bitte ner Landmaus erklären! Danke ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


äh ja sone komische Luxus-Trend-Marke halt. Jede 3. Frau läuft mit ner Handtasche von denen rum, 90% wahrscheinlich gefälscht. Wenn is nicht so geschrieben wird, Asche über mein Trendmuffel-Haupt XD

(vorsicht, pauschalisierung^^)


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Hmm ich finde schon das du dich beklagt hast indem du dich gegenüber falschgeschriebene Texte als beleidigend auffasst und die Verfasser als degeneriert bezeichnest.


Ich möchte dich bitten bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben. Ich empfinde falsch geschriebene Texte nicht als Beleidigung, ich finde das es ein Ausdruck mangelnden Respekts des Lesers gegenüber ist. 

Wie möchtest Du im Restaurant eher um das Salz gebeten werden?
1. "Würden Sie mir bitte das Salz geben?"
oder
2. "ey, du scheisse doofes kackboon lahs mal dehn salz da rübewagsen!"

Ausserdem habe ich niemals geschrieben das ich die Verfasser als degeneriert bezeichne. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das ich die derzeitige Entwicklung der Sprache nicht als Evolution, sondern eher als Degeneration empfinde. Das ist ein enormer Unterschied!



-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich finds übrigens lustig wie sowas hier geäußert wird "Kann es sein das Dir die ganzen Fronten die Du hier gegen dich aufgerissen hast so langsam über den kopf wachsen?" "ein klarer Minuspunkt für dich und deine "Argumentationsstrategie"
> 
> Soll das irgendwie einschüchtern?


Sorry, die Argumentationsstrategie war nicht von mir, würdest Du bitte darauf achten hier nicht verschiedenen Postings durcheinander zu würfeln...



Dalmus schrieb:


> Jaja, das mit dem armen Würstchen war ja auch nur in eine Frage gesteckt...
> Ist schon furchtbar praktisch, gell?
> Man kann schreiben was man will... wenn man ein Fragezeichen statt einem Punkt setzt, dann ist es ja keine Beleidigung mehr, nicht wahr?
> Kann es sein, daß Du ein hoffnungsloser Ignorant bist?
> ...


Zu 1 > Ich halte mich für einen aufgeschlossenen Menschen der sich durch Argumentation durchaus überzeugen lässt...
Zu 2> Meine Mutter hat nach 6 Monaten aus medizinischen gründen abgestillt...
Zu 3> Ich habe mehrere Jahre auf recht hohem Niveau American Football gespielt. Mein Kopf ist sehr oft irgendwo angestossen. Bleibende Schäden wurden aber nicht diagnostiziert, bevor Du nachfragst.

Wie Du siehst habe ich ohne mich provoziert gefühlt zu haben auf deine Fragen geantwortet, warum? Weil Du gefragt und nicht unterstellt hast. Genau wie ich auch. "Armes Würstchen" ist in der deutschen Sprache eher eine Redewendung als eine Beleidigung, hätte ich beleidigen wollen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich eher Verlierer oder versager geschrieben. Aber ich gebe dir recht, im Nachhinein gesehen ist das eine eher unnötige Formulierung gewesen.


----------



## Schwiegermutti (5. November 2008)

Es wird sich nix ändern was das Niveau betrifft ,man muß leider das Spiel wechseln ! So kaputte Vögel wie bei WoW ,egal welcher Altersklasse findet man zum Glück bei keinem anderen MMO ! Das ist kein geflame das ist eine Tatsache ! 4 Wochen HdRO ,oder Everquest 2 sind dann wie eine Kur für Geist und Seele !


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ahja weil der busfahrer dann mitten im verkehr nach hinten geht und sich um so ne lapallie kümmert.
> Und das Alter hat damit nichts zu tun, egal ob 15 oder 45. Ausserdem bin ich nicht handgreiflich geworden, schreib ich schon zum 3.mal. klar hat es mich interessiert das er ihn nihct ausgemacht hat, denn auf meine bitte, ihn auszumachen, hat er nur ein "Fi.. dich " erwidert.
> Ich hätte jetzt einfach aufn Boden schauen und das gedudel ertragen können, aber so bin ich nunmal nicht. wenns dir nicht passt das jemand anders denkt, dein problem.



Nein, nicht mitten im Verkehr, sondern an der nächsten Haltestelle. Solange hättest du dich tatsächlich gedulden müssen.
Und du bist handgreiflich geworden. (Hand - greifen = handgreiflich)

Du hast jemanden gezwungen der nicht auf deine Wünsche eingegangen ist, dir zu unterliegen. Du hast ihm sein Eigentum entwendet, und ihm gezeigt, dass du mächtiger bist.
Schöne Lektion hast du ihm damit erteilt: Der Stärkere darf Alles. Wenn du ihn wieder triffst, unter den selben Umständen und er dir eins auf die Mütze gibt, dann hat er deine Lektion gelernt. 

Kannst du verstehen, was ich damit sagen möchte? Du wolltest das dein Wunsch respektiert wird, bist aber selbst absolut respektlos gegenüber dem Jungen gewesen.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> An alle /sign - Schreiber.
> 
> Schön, dass ihr alles unterschreibt, ganz egal welcher Beitrag geposted wurde.
> 
> ...



ich verkneif es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (5. November 2008)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Selor Kiith & -Therion- :
> 
> an Euch beiden kann man sehr eindrucksvoll betrachten, wie sich zwei Personen mit verständlicher und vertretbarer Meinung, an kleinigkeiten hochziehen können und sich in die Haare geraten. Mal ganz im Ernst... lasst es mal für heute gut sein und schaut euch Morgen mal die Posts an



Hab eh gleich Feierabend und ich weiß das man inem Forum selten jemanden von seiner Meinung abbringen kann, aber hat für heute echt Spass gemacht. 
Danke an alle Rechtschreibfans und Falschschreiber.

Und ich empfehle wirklich wie schon geschrieben mal das Spiel zu wechseln. Auf nem UO Freeshard gibts Bann für absichtliches Geschmiere.


----------



## Proximo (5. November 2008)

Ich bin auf "Das Syndikat"... kann mich aber kaum über unreifes/untragbares Benehmen aufregen...

Es gibt Ausnahmen... zugegeben... die im Handels!-Chat auf diesem RPG!-Server folgendes von sich geben:

"Die radgilde Massterkiller sucht neue, nette member mit gutem eqwip und Keine loooser!"

Dezente Hinweise darauf dass dies der Handelschannel ist und er den Satz nochmal durchlesen sollte, wurden dann direkt beantwortet:

"Hey alda halt mich ned mit deinem nobgeschwätz auf sonst... *zensiert* deine Muter *zensiert*..." usw...

Aber da liegt der Vorteil eines RPG-Server. Innerhalb einer Minute hat sich das erledigt und dank der Beleidigungen hat er sich wohl auch noch ne Sperre eingehandelt. Zuvor wurde er allerdings noch von der Servercommunity förmlich aus dem Channel geschmissen.

Es gibt diese "Gangsta-Reppa" (nein ist schon richtig so^^) auf jedem Server, allerdings findet man die nie in irgendwelchen High-Instanzen, was den Frustfaktor bei wirklich schweren Bosskämpfen minimiert. Heroic/Kara kommt man so-wie-so auch zu 2. bzw 5. durch, so das man auch mal einen Teamclown mit durchziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, ich rede wahrscheinlich einfach zu viel um den heißen Brei rum... sagen wir... es stöhrt mich nicht sondern sorgt höchstens für den einen oder anderen Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Proximo


----------



## Moerbinho (5. November 2008)

_*WTF? Was wilLsu von mia? So ein shit... eh 0 plan hast du!!!!!! was geht, hopse kindies!*_

Was ich damit sagen will? Ich hätte es nur geringfügig besser ausdrücken als der TE und muss kommentarlos eingestehen,
dass ich zu den WoW-Spezialisten gehöre, die ihre virtuelle P-Größe anhand von Equip präsentieren.
Nur eine Frage bleibt offen...

Ansich ist es ja eine harte Diskriminierung gegenüber solchen pubertierenden Kinder mit einem groben Rechtschreibdeifizit.
Nur weil sie weder Deutsch, noch Grammatik, geschweige Satzzeichen vernünftig zuordnen können, sind sie eben so ein Teil
der WoW-Gesellschaft.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Nein, nicht mitten im Verkehr, sondern an der nächsten Haltestelle. Solange hättest du dich tatsächlich gedulden müssen.
> Und du bist handgreiflich geworden. (Hand - greifen = handgreiflich)
> 
> Du hast jemanden gezwungen der nicht auf deine Wünsche eingegangen ist, dir zu unterliegen. Du hast ihm sein Eigentum entwendet, und ihm gezeigt, dass du mächtiger bist.
> ...


ich kann das verstehen, bin aber nicht deiner meinung^^
ich war freundlich, er nicht, wie man in den wald hineinruft... da ist nichts pseudopsychologisches dahinter(mächtiger und so)
ist jetzt auch egal, für mich is das thema durch, wir sind halt anders. Zum Glück ^^


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Fast richtig: Louis Vuitton...

Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine 'einfache' Vuitton Handtasche um die 700 Euro kostet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass 90% mit gefälschten Taschen rumlaufen. Ich finde das Design nicht ausgesprochen gelungen, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.

Gut nur, dass meine Frau nicht darauf steht. Aber auch für weniger bekannte Marken kann man bei Taschen ein Heidengeld ausgeben. Und wir wissen ja: Handtaschen kann eine Frau niemals genug haben.


----------



## Dalmus (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Du, es gibt eine Threadstruktur. Wenn das '/sign' als direkter Knoten unter dem Hauptbeitrag steht, gilt er wohl diesem. Mein Beitrag ist als Knoten an Deinen Beitrag gehängt und gilt deshalb Dir.
> 
> Liebe grüße vom Erklärbär
> wolke


Es wäre interessant zu wissen wieviele Leute im Forum die Baumstruktur bevorzugen.
Ich tue dies nicht und viele andere denke ich auch nicht.
Dadurch ist dies denjenigen nicht ersichtlich und die vielen /sign-Beiträge ohne Kontext ergeben dann keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße vom Vize-Erklärbär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Fast richtig: Louis Vuitton...
> 
> Naja, wenn man bedenkt, dass eine 'einfache' Vuitton Handtasche um die 700 Euro kostet, kann man davon ausgehen, dass 90% mit gefälschten Taschen rumlaufen. Ich finde das Design nicht ausgesprochen gelungen, aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
> 
> Gut nur, dass meine Frau nicht darauf steht. Aber auch für weniger bekannte Marken kann man bei Taschen ein Heidengeld ausgeben. Und wir wissen ja: Handtaschen kann eine Frau niemals genug haben.


oder schuhe, oder wie bei meiner: schuhe zur tasche -.-
sry für OT XD


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Hab eh gleich Feierabend und ich weiß das man inem Forum selten jemanden von seiner Meinung abbringen kann, aber hat für heute echt Spass gemacht.



Eben, ich in 5 Minuten auch und wir alle brauchen Morgen auf der Arbeit ja auch wieder ne Beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinnen nen schönen Feierabend allen miteinander^^


----------



## RadioEriwan (5. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Nein es amüsiert mich mit "Besserwissern" zu diskutieren und mittlerweile zeigen se auch ihre häßliche Fratze mit indirekten Beleidigungen.


Ich bin nur für das verantwortlich was ich schreibe, nicht für das was Du verstehen willst. Wenn Du dich durch meine Frage indirekt beleidigt fühlst, dann ist das dein problem. Aber dann steht es jetzt eine indirekte Beleidigung von mir zu 3 direkten Beleidigungen von Dir.
Eine Frage habe ich noch, kommt von Dir auch irgendwann noch mal was zum Thema?


----------



## Carisha (5. November 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, im Grunde gibt's da nicht viel zu rofeln.
> Kann in Großstädten durchaus vorkommen.
> Ich bin in der Bahn auch mal nicht schnell genug weggehüpft, als ich ein Messer aufblitzen sah und schon waren meine schönen Wildlederschuhe versaut.
> 
> ...



Nicht nur in Großstädten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (5. November 2008)

mir ist sowas noch nie passiert.

ich sage euch: wenn das buffed forum einen extra server bekommen würde,dann wäre das ja der 'beste' und 'reifeste' server!!!

denn komischer weise sind hier ja alle normal....

naja wie gesagt ist mir noch nie passiert...kommt auf khaz goroth wenn euer server son kiddy-server ist dann seid ihr glücklich...


----------



## Moerbinho (5. November 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> mir ist sowas noch nie passiert.
> 
> ich sage euch: wenn das buffed forum einen extra server bekommen würde,dann wäre das ja der 'beste' und 'reifeste' server!!!
> 
> ...



Wie alt bist du? 15?


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

OT: Wie konnte ich das vergessen... Richtig, Schuhe müssen natürlich zur Tasche passen. Einen Sachverhalt, den ich niemals verstehen werde. Scheint aber ein Naturgesetz zu sein.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Genau da liegt aber das Problem.Ohne die Baumstruktur kannst Du diesen Beitrag nur schwerlich zuordnen.

*g*
wolke


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2008)

Gänsemarsch:
Ja ich hab mich provozieren lassen aber da schlägt der Lehrer in mir durch... bei sowas reagiere ich sehr allergisch, wenn grundsätzlich jeder der schreibt wie ein 2 Jähriger pauschalisiert entschuldigt wird mit "Der ist doch sicher nur Legastheniker" oder "Es gibt auch Menschen die deutsch nicht als Muttersprache sprechen", jeder der auch nur freundlich auf etwas hinweißt, gleich als Rechtschreibnazi und Grammatikfaschist bezeichnet wird und jeder Hans auspackt... Ich hoffe nur inständigst das meine Schüler nicht so sein werden (Bei Gymnasialer Oberstufe fällt schonmal ein Großteil der Leute von vornherein aus und der Rest verabschiedet sich meist im ersten Jahr)...


----------



## evalux (5. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> es gibt aber auch genug leute, die meinten mit ihrer 1337speek besonders lustig zu sein oder aufzufallen oder was weiss ich.
> die meisten dürfte es einfach nur nerven.



Wer da nich drüber stehen kann, tut mir bloss noch leid. Ich mein, du musst das nich unbedingt toll finden, aber bloss weils dir nich gefällt, sone Monsterdiskussion um "Abwehrmassnahmen" für sowas ? Ich find das fördert nur diesen Speak als Rebellion anzusehen und zu leben, hat also genau das Gegenteil zur Folge. Der "Explicit Lyrics"-Aufkleber bei den ganzen Rappern ist ja so erst zum Qualitätssiegel geworden. Denkmal drüber nach.



> ich finde man merkt es, ob sich jemand bemüht, richtig zu schreiben oder ob jemand einfach kein bock hat auch nur halbwegs daran zu denken ob man sein geschreibsel verstehen kann.



Das möchte ich *ganz stark* bezweifeln. 60 Seiten zu diesem Thread sind der Beweis.


----------



## Moerbinho (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gänsemarsch:
> Ja ich hab mich provozieren lassen aber da schlägt der Lehrer in mir durch... bei sowas reagiere ich sehr allergisch, wenn grundsätzlich jeder der schreibt wie ein 2 Jähriger pauschalisiert entschuldigt wird mit "Der ist doch sicher nur Legastheniker" oder "Es gibt auch Menschen die deutsch nicht als Muttersprache sprechen", jeder der auch nur freundlich auf etwas hinweißt, gleich als Rechtschreibnazi und Grammatikfaschist bezeichnet wird und jeder Hans auspackt... Ich hoffe nur inständigst das meine Schüler nicht so sein werden (Bei Gymnasialer Oberstufe fällt schonmal ein Großteil der Leute von vornherein aus und der Rest verabschiedet sich meist im ersten Jahr)...




Sorry, aber von Grammtik und Rechtschreibung solltest du auch lieber die Finger von lassen. Mehr Fehler als sogenannte Hinweise deinerseits.


----------



## Resto4Life (5. November 2008)

evalux schrieb:


> Wer da nich drüber stehen kann, tut mir bloss noch leid. Ich mein, du musst das nich unbedingt toll finden, aber bloss weils dir nich gefällt, sone Monsterdiskussion um "Abwehrmassnahmen" für sowas ? Ich find das fördert nur diesen Speak als Rebellion anzusehen und zu leben, hat also genau das Gegenteil zur Folge. Der "Explicit Lyrics"-Aufkleber bei den ganzen Rappern ist ja so erst zum Qualitätssiegel geworden. Denkmal drüber nach.


äh wo hab ich denn abwehrmaßnahmen erwähnt?
mich stört das auch nicht weiter, wenn jemand im oder /s das macht, aber wenn man den handelschannel nicht mehr verfolgen kann weil sich einige meinen, darüber ein Flame-Kampf zu liefern, stört es doch mestens.
Das mit den Explicit Lyrics bei uns ist ja eher ein Werbegag und wurde aus den USA importiert, wo es ein gesetzlichen Hintergrund dafür gibt.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (5. November 2008)

Danke für die Tipps, werde mal sehen, was ich davon umsetzen werde. Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich wohl vor dem 13.11. eh noch kaum zum Spielen kommen.

grüße
wolke


----------



## Gänsemarsch (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja ich hab mich provozieren lassen aber da schlägt der Lehrer in mir durch... bei sowas reagiere ich sehr allergisch, wenn grundsätzlich jeder der schreibt wie ein 2 Jähriger pauschalisiert entschuldigt wird mit "Der ist doch sicher nur Legastheniker" oder "Es gibt auch Menschen die deutsch nicht als Muttersprache sprechen", jeder der auch nur freundlich auf etwas hinweißt, gleich als Rechtschreibnazi und Grammatikfaschist bezeichnet wird und jeder Hans auspackt... Ich hoffe nur inständigst das meine Schüler nicht so sein werden (Bei Gymnasialer Oberstufe fällt schonmal ein Großteil der Leute von vornherein aus und der Rest verabschiedet sich meist im ersten Jahr)...



ok, trotz Feierabend noch schnell eine Antwort:
Ich kann es durchaus verstehen wenn man auf verschiedene Schlüsselreize reagiert. Mir geht es ja auch so und kommt es dazu, kann ich leider auch recht ausfallend werden. Bis auf kleinere Tiefpunkte, war ja auch die Diskussion recht gesittet und daher auch interessant. Ich denke ein Aspekt, welcher sich hier wieder gut gezeigt wurde, bezieht sich auf eines meiner frühren Post zu dem Thema hier. Dabei bezog ich mich auf Foren im allgemeine wo Diskussionen schnell in eine falsche Richtung laufen können, da die direkte Interaktion mit dem Diskussionspartner stark verzögert und vor allem emotionslos stattfindet. Dazu kommt noch das beliebte Querlesen, welches schnell zu einer Überreaktion führen kann, blos weil man ein kleines Wort wie (bitte keine Verbesserung) "nicht" überlsen hat. Schon wettert man los und stellt einige Posts später fest, das man sich verrannt hat. Aber statt die Größe zu zeigen und zurück zu rudern, schlägt man lieber die große Wende und redet sich raus oder wechselt das Thema, oder oder oder... (zumindest ist dies mein Eindruck solcher Diskussionen (und ist nicht speziell auf diese Diskussion bezogen))

lg und bis morgen^^


----------



## Figetftw! (5. November 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ganz klar, meistens "Kiddy's" 12-15/16 Jährigen, manchmal auch älter. In so einer player community, die so groß ist wie die von WoW sollten meiner meinung nach verbale attacken (Flame,spam etc.) stärker ontrolliert und bestraft werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das z.B. der handelschannel benutzt wird um seinen freund "Gummibärchen" hallo zu sagen, und dazu nichtmal capslock auszulassen. Die möglichkeit waäre ja eine höhere altersstufe, aber das würde eintweder 1. Kaum was bringen, fragt man halt einfach Mama oder den/die älteren Bruder/Schwester ob sie ihn das psiel nicht kauft? 2. Gibts für eine einführung einer altersbeschrenkung wie diese keine chance weil Blizzard einfach wichtige Zielgruppen verlieren würde.
> Und was soll man jetz gegen ein Sozialverhalten wie auf den vielen servern tun? Richtig! RPG server sind echt super für Friedlebende menschen, die Community's sind echt super, alle höflich und es gibt dort kaum Kinder bzw. unzevilisierte Menschen.


Tja was soll ich jetzt sagen... ich könnt dir das jetzt in meiner CHECKER G_SPRACHE ERZÄLEN ALTAA die ich als 14 jähriger in deinen augen ja zu 100% benutze aber ich will dir jetzt mal das gegenteil beweisen.
Wieso bist du bzw IHR ALLE so sicher das diese RoXXor Killa Spieler alle 12-16 sind? Habt ihr jemals einen nach seinem alter gefragt? mit sicherheit nein! 
Es ist ungeheuerlich was für eine hetze hier gegen jugendliche spieler betrieben wird! Genauso wie jeder Muslime ist ein Terrorist oder alle Juden geldgeil! Dein name Te Rax deutet auch nicht gerade auf ein gehobenes Niveau hin aber das sollte man in einem spiel auch nicht erwarten finde ich jedenfalls. 
Nur mal die idee gekommen das wenn man im chat leist :" tnk ma X pls ich habf agro vn dfem" man einfach auf der tastatur ausgerutscht ist? aber nein bei dir bestimmt /ignore und grp kick-.- 
Das ist antisozial und unzivilisiert!
Aber was regg ich mich hier überhaupt auf? In die auf DRECKS-KIDDYS eingeschossenen schwachmatenhirne geht das sowieso nicht rein!

Btw: Ich spiel auf Rp-Server! Und das die Community da super ist kann ich nicht behaupten.
Mal ein typisches gespräch auf einem RP Server in einer inztanz
Heiler: Leute sagt mal wie alt seit ihr eig?
DD1: 25
DD2: 20
DD3: 34
ich(tank): 14
Heiler: Och neeeee net schon wieder son kiddy ey-.- sry leutz aber auf so einen hab ich echt kein bock-.- der weiß bestimmt nichteinmal was aggro ist und wie man die aufbaut -.- (btw: die korrekte Bezeichnung wäre Thread oder Bedrohung gewesen) also entweder kick das kiddy oda leave von mir.
ich(tank): Jetzt benimmst du dich aber wie ein kiddy :/
Heiler: WAS?!? werd nich frech du noob ich bin 34 von so nem kiddy muss ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen
//Heiler verlässt gruppe\\

Nur nochmal ein beispiel was unsozial ist!

Mfg


----------



## grünhaupt (5. November 2008)

hallo,

es liegt wohl an der Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit von der momentanen Gesellschaft. Oder man kann es auch als "Egalitis" bezeichnen. So mit der Einstellung, "och, da ist ja ein Fehler, ist mir egal und zu faul bin ich auch, um es zu korrigieren. Ist mir eh wurscht, was die anderen denken."  Fehlt da auch ein gewisses Mass an Rücksicht gegenüber den Mitlesern/menschen?? !!! Bemüht man sich ein wenig um Grammatik, Ort(h)ographie, Satzzeichenstellung, so wird ein Text einfacher zu lesen und kann besser verstanden werden. Es gibt dadurch auch weniger Missverständnisse.

Das ganze Benehmen hat aber weniger etwas mit dieser Kommune zu tun, als viel eher, wie ich schon erwähnte, mit der gesamten Gesellschaft. Und hinter jedem "Kiddy" steht wieder ein Elternpaar, ein Lehrer, Kollegen/Freunde, Lehrmeister usw. und am Schluss sind wir wieder bei der Gesellschaft, die eine einzelne Person prägt. Ist einfach so, ob man will oder nicht. 

Ich wünschte mir, dass sich jeder ein wenig um einen freundlichen Umgang bemüht, anfangen werde ich persönlich bei mir selbst.  Verlangen kann ich nichts von einer anderen Person, falls ich das mache, kann mann/frau mich gerne darauf hinweisen, dass ich sowas lassen soll.

mfg Grüni

ps. ich hoffe, ich habe mich einigermassen klar ausgedrückt (keine Ironie, kein Sarkasmus nichts)

edith, was mein Vorredner sagte, kann ich nur bestätigen, Kiddies müssen nicht Teenager sein. Kenne da ein gutes Beispiel, dass mich jeden Morgen im Spiegel begrüsst. PoP ftw


----------



## monthy (5. November 2008)

Mhhh wenn das mal nur im Spiel so wäre.

Aber geht doch einfach mal durch die City und lauscht den ugendlich auf der Straße.

Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen. Und das das dann auch im Spiel so weiter geht , ist doch einfach nur die logische Konsequentz daraus.

Naja ich werde es überleben. Im Regelfall gehe ich eh nur innerhalb der Gilde oder mit Bekannten in Instanzen.

Mfg


----------



## Elandor1 (5. November 2008)

monthy schrieb:


> Mhhh wenn das mal nur im Spiel so wäre.
> 
> Aber geht doch einfach mal durch die City und lauscht den ugendlich auf der Straße.
> 
> ...



Du hast vollkommen recht, die Jugend von heute ( natürlich gibts immer noch gescheite) gehört eine gescheuert sonst wird es deutschland noch mehr den bach runter gehen als es jetzt schon geht


----------



## Fusssi (5. November 2008)

Moerbinho schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von Grammtik und Rechtschreibung solltest du auch lieber die Finger von lassen. Mehr Fehler als sogenannte Hinweise deinerseits.



Sorry, aber ich kanns auch nicht lassen. Wenn Du sowas schreibst solltest Du allerdings auch selbst äußerst genau auf Deine Satzbildung achten. Da ist ein von zuviel drin!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## seoman76 (5. November 2008)

Ich stimme 100% zu! Zu Anfang habe ich noch versucht, extreme Rechtschreibfehler direkt im Chat zu verbessern, aber das scheint einem nur als Aroganz ausgelegt zu werden. Dabei konnte ich nur die optischen Schmerzen nicht länger ertragen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (5. November 2008)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich jetzt sagen... ich könnt dir das jetzt in meiner CHECKER G_SPRACHE ERZÄLEN ALTAA die ich als 14 jähriger in deinen augen ja zu 100% benutze aber ich will dir jetzt mal das gegenteil beweisen.
> Wieso bist du bzw IHR ALLE so sicher das diese RoXXor Killa Spieler alle 12-16 sind? Habt ihr jemals einen nach seinem alter gefragt? mit sicherheit nein!
> Es ist ungeheuerlich was für eine hetze hier gegen jugendliche spieler betrieben wird! Genauso wie jeder Muslime ist ein Terrorist oder alle Juden geldgeil! Dein name Te Rax deutet auch nicht gerade auf ein gehobenes Niveau hin aber das sollte man in einem spiel auch nicht erwarten finde ich jedenfalls.
> Nur mal die idee gekommen das wenn man im chat leist :" tnk ma X pls ich habf agro vn dfem" man einfach auf der tastatur ausgerutscht ist? aber nein bei dir bestimmt /ignore und grp kick-.-
> ...



Ich bin selbst 16.... und kann dir absolut nicht zustimmen... die meisten in unserem Alter sin einfach kiddies... ~60% wür ich schätzen...
btw die korrekte bezeichnung lautet threa*t*...


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (5. November 2008)

Das jüngere Leute nich alle so schreibgewannt sind wie manch Aeltere möcht ich nicht bezweiflen. Das liegt aber wohl grössten teils an der Bildung. 
Ich persönlich kann nicht bestätigen das es immer nur am Alter liegt wie sich gewisse Leute in einer Ini oder im Gruppenspiel verhalten. Manchmal muss mein einfach darüber lachen.. manchmal ist es zum Haare raufen. Was man da gegen tun soll, wie man den Spielern begengen soll dafür wird wohl nie eine konktrete Lösung bereit stehen. Da muss jeder sein eingenen Weg finden. 
Ich für meinen Teil ziehe es vor so eine Gruppe zu verlassen, mit einen guten Vorwand oder evtl mit dem Hinweis was er/sie/es das nächste mal besser machen könnte, bevor ich selber zum Flamer mutiere. Denn ein Flamer steckt in jedem von uns... Yin Yang 

Mein Fazit... aus der Diskusion kann man sich viele meinungen und Beispiele holen. Eine persönliche Lösung muss im endeffeckt jeder für sich selber, situationsgerecht, finden. 

schönenen Abend noch *winke*


----------



## ullstein (5. November 2008)

mann sollte alle die 18+ sind rauswerfen.
einfach nur lächerlich n spiel mit elfen, gnomen, drachen  usw in dem alter zu spielen.


----------



## Kronas (5. November 2008)

ullstein schrieb:


> mann sollte alle die 18+ sind rauswerfen.
> einfach nur lächerlich n spiel mit elfen, gnomen, drachen  usw in dem alter zu spielen.


öhm... lol

f
a
n
t
a
s
y
-spiel

schonmal gehört?


----------



## ullstein (5. November 2008)

ja, hab nur die ersten 2 seiten gelesen, da gings schonwieder um kiddies.
was erwartet ihr?
wenn  ihr keine kiddies wollt dann spielt andere spiele oder akzeptiert halt ab und zu in wow auf "kiddies" zu treffen.
denn ein spiel mit elfen, gnomen, drachen usw spricht jüngere leute mehr an als euch, die die schule bereits hinter sich haben und derbst gebildet sind aber ihre zeit mit wow vergolden.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Gänsemarsch:
> Ja ich hab mich provozieren lassen aber da schlägt der Lehrer in mir durch... bei sowas reagiere ich sehr allergisch, wenn grundsätzlich jeder der schreibt wie ein 2 Jähriger pauschalisiert entschuldigt wird mit "Der ist doch sicher nur Legastheniker" oder "Es gibt auch Menschen die deutsch nicht als Muttersprache sprechen", jeder der auch nur freundlich auf etwas hinweißt, gleich als Rechtschreibnazi und Grammatikfaschist bezeichnet wird und jeder Hans auspackt... Ich hoffe nur inständigst das meine Schüler nicht so sein werden (Bei Gymnasialer Oberstufe fällt schonmal ein Großteil der Leute von vornherein aus und der Rest verabschiedet sich meist im ersten Jahr)...


*Lacht ueber Selor Kiith und kugelt sich dabei vor Vergnuegen auf dem Boden*
wie kann man nur so viel geistigen duennschiss ablassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *Lacht ueber Selor Kiith und kugelt sich dabei vor Vergnuegen auf dem Boden*
> wie kann man nur so viel geistigen duennschiss ablassen
> 
> 
> ...



48 Stunden Auszeit für dich. :-)

Btw. hat hier im Forum niemand das Recht, irgendwem wegen seiner Rechtschreibung, mangelnden Rechtschreibung oder Schreibfaulheit bzw. Schreibweise öffentlich zu diskretitieren.


----------



## Daylife (5. November 2008)

muss ich doch mal sagen, das ich das anders sehe. die leute sollten schon auf ihre rechtschreibung etc achten. ok, man muss sie dann nicht beschimpfen, aber im forum wie im spiel leidet die rechtschreibung "gar sehr" ^^


----------



## Predataurus (5. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 48 Stunden Auszeit für dich. :-)
> 
> Btw. hat hier im Forum niemand das Recht, irgendwe*n* wegen seiner Rechtschreibung, mangelnde*r* Rechtschreibung oder Schreibfaulheit bzw. Schreibweise öffentlich zu diskre*d*itieren.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier, nimm den Wuteimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf meinem Server, Anetheron, kommt solches Zeugs, was ihr hier schreibt eigentlich kaum vor. Noch nie solche Probleme gehabt! Join Anetheron!


----------



## Morpheus101 (5. November 2008)

Ich gebe zu, das ich nicht alle 64 Seiten gelesen habe, aber so um die 35 waren es sicherlich.
Erstmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Threadersteller für den lobenswerten Beitrag.
Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre hätte ich noch mehr schmunzeln können.

Und zurück zum mittlerweile eigentlichen Thema: Rechtschreibdeutsch und Nazilehrer...oder wie war das noch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich kürzlich ebenfalls wegen eines Rechtschreibflames geflamed wurde (lustig was?), finde ich die 
Stellungnahmen vieler hier sehr interessant. Für mich entsteht der Eindruck, das es im wesentlichen 
drei Standpunkte bzw. Fraktionen gibt. Und speziell durch die dritte (mittlere) Fraktion Arten solche
Diskussionen grundsätzlich aus und das Niveau singt auf allen Seiten (Schließe mich da mal mit ein).


*Fraktion 1: "Die ewigen Verbesserer" *
Ich zähle mich zu Fraktion 1, wobei ich dem Namen nicht zustimmen würde.
Ich betreibe meines Erachtens nach Rechtschreibung "nach Gefühl". Kommaregeln interessieren mich nicht wirklich.
Vor Jahrzenten, so in der achten Klasse bekam ich mal einen Aufsatz mit einer 4- zurück. Ausschließlich wegen
Kommafehlern. Es waren zuviele Kommata drin. Seitdem streiche ich so grob die Hälfte, und hoffe, das es passt.
Ich tippe zwar 10 Finger blind, allerdings auch manchmal etwas hektisch und so passieren mir durchaus des öfteren
(schreibt man das groß? -> Egal) auch Fehler. Fremdwörter die ich partout nicht schreiben kann, vermeide ich.
Dinge wie im Großen und Ganzen oder im großen und ganzen konnte ich mir nie merken und es ist mir eigentlich
auch Wurscht. 
Dennoch denke ich, das man meinen Text doch als recht anständig bezeichnen kann. 
Nebenbei schreibe ich sicher gepflegter als ich spreche. 
Denn sonst würd ich mea so tippen und dinge wechlassen, wie man das hia im Nordn so macht.

*Fraktion 3: "Die verteidiger der Jugend"*
Klingt ja schonmal positiv. Irgendwer hat hier einen Spiegel-Artikel gepostet, den ich mir heute Nachmittag mal
durchgelesen habe. Dort ging es darum, das sich die heutigen Jugendlichen (bzw. seit Generationen schon)
von den Erwachsenen abgrenzen möchten. Deshalb entwickeln sie eine "eigene Sprache". Hier im Thread oft
als "Geheimsprache" bezeichnet.

Ich fand den Artikel sehr interessant. Vor allem die "Vergleichstabelle" mit Begriffen seit 1900 bis in die heutige Zeit.
Spacko erkannte ich wieder. Benutze mein Bruder öfter, der 7 Jahre jünger ist. Ich orientierte mich eher an die
Spalte 1980-1990 und erkannte da einige Bekannte wieder. 
Ich persönliche finde die ganz neuen Bezeichnungen als etwas "Kotzig". Aber ich denke das fanden die Leute
die mehr in den 70ern "Jung" waren auch, als sie mich in den 80er gehört haben. 

Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn sich Jugendliche abgrenzen wollen. Auch eigene Worte sie Spacko (um mal was vertrautes)
zu nehmen, finde ich nicht schlimm. Man weiss zwar nicht genau, was gemeint ist, aber das ist doch okay.

Schlimmer finde ich z.B. derbst geschminkte pubertäre Teenagerinnen die grundsätzlich in Begleitung 
einander ähnlich aussehender männlicher Personengruppen auftreten und ausser "Ey alder" nichts anderes rausbringen.
Meiner Meinung nach (die muss ja nicht immer stimmen *grins*) Hat dies weniger mit "Abgrenzung von Erwachsenen" zu tun,
als mit wirklicher Ausdrucksschwäche. Auf einen Begriff wie Spacko zu kommen, hat ja noch was kreatives. 
Aber "Ey alder" ist einfach nur eine Art Gossenslang den es sicherlich zu jeder zeit gegeben hat. Auch in den 50er, vermute ich.
Ich fand ihn noch nie gut. Er klingt in meinen Ohren nicht schön und hinterlässt bei nicht wenigen einen negativen Eindruck.


Ich schweife ab....

*Fraktion 2: (DIe gefährliche mittlere) "Du bist ein Rechtschreib-Irgendwas"*

Diese Fraktion macht das, was ich auch gern mache, wenn ich grad stinkig bin. Zitate auseinanderreissen, absichtlich "falsch" 
wiedergeben um den "Gegner" in die Enge zu treiben und die Dinge letztendlich so drehen das sie recht haben.
Ab und an sage ich zu Bekannten " Hey, mit mir kann doch gut Diskutieren. Solange Du nach 20 Minuten meiner Meinung bist". 
Also genau diese Fraktion ist diejenige, die solche Threads am Leben hält.

Sie mischen nämlich die wichten Dinge/Meinungen/Aussagen der ersten und dritten Fraktion. Dies natürlich auch eine
Art und Weise die wiederum beide Fraktionen gegeneinander aufbringt und total unsachlich ist.

Poster1 legt nicht zwingend Wert auf eine 1a Rechtschreibung. Ist aber der Meinung das ein Satz in der Art
""ey, du lahs mal dehn salz da rübewagsen!" (Schimpfwörter entfernt) einfach nur eine Unhöflichkeit darstellt, da andere
dies zwangsläufig mitlesen "müssen". Sorry, aber das Argument "überlese es einfach" gilt hier nicht, denn um zu wissen
was ich da überlesen möchte, muss ich es erstmal gesehen haben. Und dann ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen.

Poster3 meint: Lass doch die Jugendlichen ihre neuentwickelte Sprache. Das ist halt Slang. Lebt damit. Etc. 


Nun lest Euch nochmal """ey, du lahs mal dehn salz da rübewagsen!"  durch.  
Mag dies die neue Sprachform sein, die Poster3 meint?.

Nein. Meine Meinung zumindest. 

1 stört sich am Satz.  3 Hat mit dem Satz nix am Hut. Aber Fraktion 2 bringt das Fass zum Rollen,
bezeichnet 1 als Nazi weil er """ey, du lahs mal dehn salz da rübewagsen!"  nicht mag, und schlägt sich auf die
Seite von Fraktion 3 die damit rein gar nix am Hut hat.

1 gibt Kontra und greift dann unwissentlich 3 mit an. Und der Krieg geht los.

Fraktion 2 freut sich vermutlich, kann immer noch kein Deutsch und hat nichtmal neue Worte erfunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Ich wollte hier keinem zu Nahe treten. Ich weiss nicht, wer hier das N-Wort gepostet hat und wer 
den Beisielsatz geschrieben hat. Ich Recherchiere hier ja nicht sondern wollte nur mal meine Meinung
in Form eines hoffentlich griffigen Beispieles abgeben.


PPS: Es gibt hier ne Threadanzeige?


----------



## Daywa (6. November 2008)

Rat? Hm... nimms hin wie es ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maßnahme: Ignorelist +1

Ich bin selbst kein Heiliger und in der Eile passiert es mir schonmal, dass ich Fehler einbaue. Dies aber ungewollt und unbewusst. Im Normalfall les ich mir meine Text nochma grob durch, da es mir persönlich einfach peinlich ist die deutsche Sprache und Grammatik quasi zu ignorieren. Und ja.. wenn ich Texte lese (Im Spiel sowie hier im Forum), in denen man sich den Inhalt zusammenreimen muss, mache ich den jeweiligen Benutzer per Quote auch mal darauf aufmerksam. Ich bin nicht penibel.. nein nein. Aber wenn ich Texte lese wo man denkt "Hat der Verfasser laut Gedacht und dabei mit der Faust auf die Tastatur gekloppt?!" wirds irgendwann doch arg viel und man sagt was dazu.
Da das aber eh kein Ende nehmen wird sprengt es wahrscheinlich jenen nur erdenklichen nummerischen Bereich. Ist wie mit den Fliegen: Machst du eine platt kommen trotzdem neue. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es *keinesfalls *am Alter liegt. Kenne ein paar Spieler die um die 14 Jahre alt sind. Und ganz ehrlich... an denen sollte sich manch einer ein starkes Beispiel nehmen. Egal ob jung oder alt.

Zum Ersteller & zum Vorposter: Gefällt mir was ihr geschrieben habt. Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gina (6. November 2008)

Nehmt das doch alles nicht so wahnsinnig ernst!

Eine, ich nenne es mal "Verballhornung" der deutschen Sprache hat es schon immer gegeben, Sprache lebt und entwickelt sich.

Wenn alle ein wenig Toleranz üben würden, nicht alles - aber auch wirklich alles - auf die Goldwaage legen würden, Buchstaben, Wort - und Sinnverdreher mit Humor nehmen würden, hätten wir mehr zum Lachen.

Ein bisschen mehr "laissez faire" auf der einen - ich nenne sie jetzt mal "Besserwisser - oder Erwachsenenseite", ein bisschen mehr Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme auf der sagen wir mal "Jungenseite". 

Wir, auch ich habe die 30 schon hinter mir, waren doch nicht anders !! Wollten genauso protestieren, revolutionieren, provozieren. Und ach was waren wir happy wenn die Alten dann auch noch darauf ansprangen. Heute - selber Mutter zweier Söhne - kann ich darüber nur schmunzeln, mich erinnern, mit meinen Jungs WoW zocken, mich im chat ggf über ihre Ausdrucksweise wundern um sie dann - 2 Stunden später - als meine der deutschen Sprache mächtigen, wohlerzogenen (halb)erwachsenen Jungs am Esstisch vorzufinden und über  Schule, Studium, "Weiber", Formel 1, Musik, News oder sonstwas diskutieren zu hören!

Ganz NORMALE Jugendliche also! 

Ich denke mal, dass es unter "uns" Erwachsenen genausoviele gibt die die Anonymität des Chats be - bzw. ausnutzen um sich mal auszutoben. Sonst ggf gehemmte, eingeengte Persönlichkeiten, die sich dort auslassen. 

GsD steht nur das "Alter" des Chars im chat und nicht das RL - Alter, ich glaube da wären einige doch echt verblüfft. - hmm da könnte man doch ein Addon erfinden ?? ^^


Legt nicht alles und jedes auf die Goldwaage. Nehmts mit Humor



*Was stört es den Mond wenn ihn der Hund anbellt?*


----------



## Sibanti (6. November 2008)

Gina schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr "laissez faire" auf der einen - ich nenne sie jetzt mal "Besserwisser - oder Erwachsenenseite", ein bisschen mehr Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme auf der sagen wir mal "Jungenseite".



Genau da liegt der Fehler, Toleranz schön und gut, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenze, die hier sehr oft überschritten wird.
Man kann von Jugendlichen nicht erwarten, das sie endlich einsehen, dass das was sie gerade machen, falsch ist. Denn wenn sie es einsehen, wird es zu spät sein.  Ich bin/war Autoritär gegenüber meinen Kindern und das ist/war gut so. Wenn nicht getan wird was ich sage "rappelts im Karton" z.B. Sohnemann wollte sich nicht dem Standart entsprechnet Bewerben, Fernsehen abgenommen , PC gesperrt, war gerade Online am Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er hat die Sachen nicht eher zurückbekommen bis er sich Beworben hat, war zwar ein Tag vor Bewerbungsende, hat dann aber doch geklappt. Nun wird er von der Firma gefördert und kann studieren. Diese Chance hätte er unter "laissez faire" Bedingungen in den Wind geschlagen und würde, wenn er Glück hätte, Schuhe putzen gehen.


----------



## Thrainan (6. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> ich bin ihn körtpelich angegangen? warst du dabei? weisst du was er vorher zu mir gesagt hatte? nein.
> ich hab ihm lediglich sein handy genommen, ausgeschaltet und wiedergegeben. ohne ihm dabei die hand zu brechen, verrückt oder?



Leute wie du gehören doch in Knast. Würde es jemand wagen mir wegen Musik an meine Klamotten zu gehen, stände aber ganz fix die Polizei daneben. Es gibt keinen, überhaupt keinen Grund handgreiflich zu werden. Und nur weil du jemand nichts brichst, heist das nicht, das du jemanden nicht körperlich angehst.


----------



## Resto4Life (6. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Leute wie du gehören doch in Knast. Würde es jemand wagen mir wegen Musik an meine Klamotten zu gehen, stände aber ganz fix die Polizei daneben. Es gibt keinen, überhaupt keinen Grund handgreiflich zu werden. Und nur weil du jemand nichts brichst, heist das nicht, das du jemanden nicht körperlich angehst.


das thema war eigentlich schon rum. egal. und wenn du die diskussion verfolgt hättest, wüsstest du, dass ich niemanden an die klamotten gegangen bin wegen musik, sondern weil derjenige beleidigend und provozierend wurde. da hört der spass für mich auf. 
und das mitm brechen war ironie, aber das versteht hier ja eh keiner der nicht will.
also wenn bei jeder konfrontation von 2 meinungen in Deutschland die Polizei dabei stehen müsste, sollte die Belegschaft aber mal fix ver 10-facht werden^^

PS: Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich bin ein sehr friedlicher Mensch, aber wenn man mich provoziert und beleidigt, werde ich unfreundlich. Und trotzdem brauchte ich keine Gewalt anwenden. Das nennt man bestimmtes Auftreten und wird einem in jedem Selbstverteidigungskurs beigebracht.


----------



## Thrainan (6. November 2008)

Entschuldige, ich musste leider arbeiten. Das ding mit dem geld verdienen, kennst bestimmt. 
Ich zitiere nochmal: "Ich habe lediglich sein handy genommen"
Ja wiedergegeben, aber trotzdem gibt dir kein noch so blödes Lied das Rechts zu soewtas. Von jeder Konfrontation spricht niemand. 
Aber schon ok, sollten wir uns mal treffen, darf ich sicherlich auch nur mal für 5 minuten deine Handy, oder deine Jacke ohne deine Zustimmung nehmen. Bekommst ja wieder....


----------



## Resto4Life (6. November 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich musste leider arbeiten. Das ding mit dem geld verdienen, kennst bestimmt.
> Ich zitiere nochmal: "Ich habe lediglich sein handy genommen"
> Ja wiedergegeben, aber trotzdem gibt dir kein noch so blödes Lied das Rechts zu soewtas. Von jeder Konfrontation spricht niemand.
> Aber schon ok, sollten wir uns mal treffen, darf ich sicherlich auch nur mal für 5 minuten deine Handy, oder deine Jacke ohne deine Zustimmung nehmen. Bekommst ja wieder....


nein aber beleidigungengen wie fi... dich du hu..sohn. und mehr^^. hätte ich auch die polizei holen können. ingame holt man halt den GM.dauert nur leider und da habe ich mich für die kurze lösung entschieden. in wow reicht ja auch den meisten /ignore und machen kein aufhebens drum.
find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so wild, dass hier son aufstand drüber gemacht wird. niemand ist zu schaden gekommen ausser vielleicht das ego der nervensäge. und ich glaube nicht, dass Du irgendjemanden grundlos angehen würdest. und da du ja denkst ich wäre so gefährlich das ich in den knast gehöre würdest mir bestimmt nix wegnehmen XD.


----------



## Waynieac (6. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> nein aber beleidigungengen wie fi... dich du hu..sohn. und mehr^^. hätte ich auch die polizei holen können. ingame holt man halt den GM.dauert nur leider und da habe ich mich für die kurze lösung entschieden. in wow reicht ja auch den meisten /ignore und machen kein aufhebens drum.
> find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so wild, dass hier son aufstand drüber gemacht wird. niemand ist zu schaden gekommen ausser vielleicht das ego der nervensäge. und ich glaube nicht, dass Du irgendjemanden grundlos angehen würdest. und da du ja denkst ich wäre so gefährlich das ich in den knast gehöre würdest mir bestimmt nix wegnehmen XD.



Nunja da frage ich mich warum du nicht die Polizei holst....sind doch unsere Freunde und Helfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten würd ich bei Beleidigungen nicht übereagieren;auch 1 min wegnehmen ist Diebstahl und als "Friedliebender Mensch" ist Diebstahl
(Je nach interpretation vielleicht sogar auch Raub...immerhin hast du ihm/ihr das Handy ja Abgenommen) keine Normale Alternative.
Besonders da er/sie ja eine Person beleidigt hat die er/sie garnicht kennt (hu..sohn geht eher gegen die Mutter) würd ich in zukunft an deiner stelle wirklich einfach solche "kiddys" einfach ignorieren (auch wenn in dieser situation ihr beide Kiddis wart)
Zur not einfach Mp3 stick anschaffen, klassische musik (oder halt musik deiner Wahl) draufziehen und hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem weiß ich garnicht was ihr gegen Gangstaaaaa Rep habt des ist doch voll...hmm....UberRoXXorMasterbeyondGodlike!!!1111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carisha (6. November 2008)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich jetzt sagen... ich könnt dir das jetzt in meiner CHECKER G_SPRACHE ERZÄLEN ALTAA die ich als 14 jähriger in deinen augen ja zu 100% benutze aber ich will dir jetzt mal das gegenteil beweisen.
> Wieso bist du bzw IHR ALLE so sicher das diese RoXXor Killa Spieler alle 12-16 sind? Habt ihr jemals einen nach seinem alter gefragt? mit sicherheit nein!
> Es ist ungeheuerlich was für eine hetze hier gegen jugendliche spieler betrieben wird! Genauso wie jeder Muslime ist ein Terrorist oder alle Juden geldgeil! Dein name Te Rax deutet auch nicht gerade auf ein gehobenes Niveau hin aber das sollte man in einem spiel auch nicht erwarten finde ich jedenfalls.
> Nur mal die idee gekommen das wenn man im chat leist :" tnk ma X pls ich habf agro vn dfem" man einfach auf der tastatur ausgerutscht ist? aber nein bei dir bestimmt /ignore und grp kick-.-
> ...



Dein Posting ist sehr gut. Vor allem hast du auch mit so vielem Recht.
Ich würde manchem älteren Poster hier wenigstens halbsoviel Reife wünschen, wie du sie in deinem Post zeigst.


----------



## Resto4Life (6. November 2008)

Waynieac schrieb:


> Nunja da frage ich mich warum du nicht die Polizei holst....sind doch unsere Freunde und Helfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hatte kopfhörer auf und habs trotzdem gehört. ausserdem wars ca. 10sek die ich das hatte, hab das selbe modell gehabt wie er, da find ich schnell den Stop-Knopf^^. Die ganze Aktion war auch halb so wild wie das einige probieren hier darzustellen. Fakt ist, sie waren nicht dabei und formen sich selbst die Bilder dazu. Wahrscheinlich sehe ich für die "Du-bist-so-Böse"-Fraktion aus wie ein mit Totenköpfen tätowierter Skinhead mit Messer im Mund^^

Aber ich sag dazu nix mehr, hier wird nur das zitiert was man braucht und dann noch zurechtgebogen um seine eigene Meinung als die bessere/richtige hinzustellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carisha (6. November 2008)

Waynieac schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich garnicht was ihr gegen Gangstaaaaa Rep habt des ist doch voll...hmm....UberRoXXorMasterbeyondGodlike!!!1111elf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben! Wer weiß mit welcher Musik die "älteren" Forenmitglieder ihre Eltern zum Wahnsinn getrieben haben? Nur weil es damals keine Handys und MP3 Player gab, blieben die Busse und Züge davon verschont. Sonst wäre damals bestimmt auch lautstark AC/DC, David Bowie oder vielleicht sogar Milli Vanilli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in die Ohren der anderen Fahrgäste gedrungen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waynieac (6. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sehe ich für die "Du-bist-so-Böse"-Fraktion aus wie ein mit Totenköpfen tätowierter Skinhead mit Messer im Mund^^


Also eigentlich sehe ich dich eher als ...hmm.... ende 20-mitte 30 jähriger ohne Messer im mund und auch ohne Skinhead  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich will nix zurechtbiegen ich meine nur, dass es nicht richtig ist irgendetwas zu tun was die nicht ganz "Super Braver Bürger- like"
ist, da der/die 15 jährige dadurch nur denkt "der dahinten nervt mich alda den stopf ich jetzt ma schnell det maul...hat der erwachsene in der Bahn/bus (vergessen ob du sagtest wo) auch gemacht (im übertragenden sinne Handy= laut Maul= laut)also wirds ok sein"
Die Super Braver Bürger Methode währe es ihn einfach zu ignorieren...oder auf fragen die mit einer beleidiegenden Antwort enden einfach Handy zücken 1-1-0 Drücken und meistens erkennt der/die 15 Jährige das schon und entschuldigt sich (oder macht einfach leiser womits eigentlich schon erledigt sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
zur not lebt man einfach mit den gedudel


----------



## Resto4Life (6. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Eben! Wer weiß mit welcher Musik die "älteren" Forenmitglieder ihre Eltern zum Wahnsinn getrieben haben? Nur weil es damals keine Handys und MP3 Player gab, blieben die Busse und Züge davon verschont. Sonst wäre damals bestimmt auch lautstark AC/DC, David Bowie oder vielleicht sogar Milli Vanilli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in meiner jugend gabs noch discman von sony(original mit kassette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) und diese kleinen ghettoblaster, mit denen konnte man auch nerven. hat aber keiner gemacht, wir hatten früher noch anstand *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Die Super Braver Bürger Methode währe es ihn einfach zu ignorieren...


..und dafür Abends im BG die noobs mit /spit /lol makros zu überziehn XD


----------



## Minorus (7. November 2008)

Waynieac schrieb:


> Ansonsten würd ich bei Beleidigungen nicht übereagieren;auch 1 min wegnehmen ist Diebstahl und als "Friedliebender Mensch" ist Diebstahl (Je nach interpretation vielleicht sogar auch Raub...immerhin hast du ihm/ihr das Handy ja Abgenommen) keine Normale Alternative.



Äh....nein. Diebstahl ist das Wegnehmen in Zueignungsabsicht (Kurzform der Definition). Letztere fehlt hier. Gleiches gilt für den Raub nur unter anderen Voraussetzungen (Gewalteinsatz halt).

Aber das nur am Rande.

Die Reaktion auf den Post von Resto4Life ist typisch für die heutige Zeit. Jemand benimmt sich wie eine offene Hose, wird darauf angesprochen und beleidigt dann wild drauf los. Erfolgt nun eine selbstbewußte Reaktion, ist natürlich der Jemand der arme, kleine Wicht, der zu unrecht "einen auf den Deckel" bekommt. Man selbst macht ja nie was falsch, immer nur die anderen. Wo sind die Leute hingekommen, die Verantwortung für ihr Handeln zeigen? Wenn ich Mist baue, stehe ich dazu und suche nicht den Fehler bei anderen.

Wenn mir in der Bahn das Handygedüdel auf den Geist geht, sage ich das. Notfalls werde ich dabei auch lauter. Ich würde demjenigen allerdings nicht das Handy wegnehmen, sondern ihn aus der Bahn werfen lassen. Der Bahnfahrer ist meist sehr hilfsbereit und hat ja "Hausrecht".

@ZAM:

Wenn niemand auf seine Fehler hingewiesen wird, kann man diese nicht abstellen. Halt also wenig mit diskre*d*itieren zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traxlerboy (7. November 2008)

OMG last die kiddis in ruhe .Weil wenn ich mir mal de älteren angucke dann frag ich mich...........oh mann wie schreibt der denn , ist ja ärger als spaghetti mit mayonese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lahri (7. November 2008)

ich selbst bin ja auch noch keine 18... (17). 
Aber kann dich auch gut verstehen. 
Ich bin da der Ansicht, dass die "ICQ-Generation" einfach zu groß wird.
Klar verwendet ICQ so ziemlich jeder. Aber von was ich sprech sieht dann ungefähr so aus:

"Ey alda des Iis ma voL der fuqq" 

Ich glaub ihr wisst was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habs die "verblödung" selbst bei nem Kumpel mit bekommen... 
Den Typen kannste jetzt in die Tonne knüppeln weil ne normale Unterhaltung kommt da nicht zu stande. 


Und das die meisten Leute zu eingensinning usw sind ist mir Heute nacht erst in FDS aufgefallen.
War mit unserer Partner-Gilde (die hat T5-T6 an) drinne. Denkt man ja eigentlich das es was werden könnte. 
Aber was passiert?
Mehrfache wipes bei Alar O.o
Grund:
siehe Opening Post!

Ich stimme dir voll zu!

Gruß
Lahri


----------



## Yiraja (7. November 2008)

kommt mal runter ^^ denkt ma lieber an den geilen nachtverkauf nächste woche *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treefolk (7. November 2008)

Jo dem kann man nur zustimmen hab von nem Server, auf dem ich einen 70er Allie habe auf den Server: Kult der Verdammten gewechselt und nen Horde Char angefangen in der Hoffnung es wird besser. Aber dem ist leider nicht so. Obwohls ein RP Server ist. Und ich dachte die sind besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (7. November 2008)

ist auf Terrordar teilweise nicht besser... /sign


----------



## Morpheusus (7. November 2008)

Also ich habe auf Madmortem mit solchen Leuten eigentlich so gut wie nie Probleme. Es passiert äußerst selten, das ich mal einem "Kleinkind" über den Weg laufe.

Sicherlich gibt es auch dort den einen oder anderen, bei dem ich mich ernsthaft frage, wie alt er oder sie ist. Aber damit kann ich leben.


Wenn man allerdings das Gefühl hat, dass der ganze Server mit denen überfüllt ist, dann würde ich mir doch tatsächlich eine unendliche Ignore Liste wünschen ;o)

Bei wirklich extremen Fällen, sollte man aber dennoch einen GM einschalten. Aber bitte nur dann, wenn wirklich ersichtlich ist, dass jemand gegen die Regeln verstoßen hat.



Viele Grüße,
Morph


----------



## Cyberbutcher (7. November 2008)

Hunteritem?!          


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidra-on (7. November 2008)

Was ich stellenweise lese, von wegen Abgrenzung zu Erwachsenen etc. lässt mich gelinde gesagt mit dem Kopf schütteln. Das klingt für mich weiterhin nach Entschuldigungsversuchen, für massive Probleme mit der deutschen Sprache etc.  Niemand ist perfekt, das ist klar. Fehler passieren hier und da mal. Jedem! Allerdings frage ich mich was Beleidigungen und unverhältnissmässig viele Fehler und Verstümmelungen aka Abkürzungen in einem Spiel gerechtfertigt werden sollen, das ja eigentlich vom Miteinader und nicht vom "Abgrenzen" lebt. Ist es tatsächlich zuviel verlangt einen halbwegs lesbaren Satz ohne Geflame oder Beleidigung zu erstellen? Vielleicht auch noch so, das mithilfe von Grammatik und ein wenig Rechtschreibung, auch mal das ein oder andere Satzzeichen gesetzt wird, und man sich bemüht wenigstens ein paar Wörter richtgzuschreiben? Buffed dient bis auf einige Ausnahmen da doch eher als Gegenbeweis. Die Kommentare zu News zb. sind stellenweise erbärmlich.

Tatsache ist, und das kann dir jeder Beschäftigte in einem Lehramt bestätigen, das es sprachlich und scheinbar auch geistig ständig bergaab mit der heutigen Jugend geht. Aber das erlebe ich tagtäglich auf der Strasse, dazu brauch ich nicht einmal ein Forum zu besuchen. Abgrenzung ist okay. Aber Abgrenzung vom eigenen Hirn (egal wie alt man ist) scheint mir subjektiv die schlechtere Wahl. Jetzt und auch in Zukunft. 

Mfg


----------



## Weitweitweg (7. November 2008)

Bei der Topic Überschrift hab ich ja erst gedacht welcher Unterbemittelte WoW Spieler lässt sich hier schon wieder aus wegen EY wozu Alter (Ich hasse da Ey Alter). Aber Denkste der Inhalt ist gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hallo du hast damit fast recht. Es sind aber keine Kiddy's sondern viele die schon über 20 sind wo man denkt sie haben den gewissen Reife grad (Falsch gedacht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag es mal so sie es gelassen und versuch das beste drauß zu machen. Ich lieg öfters schon mal unterm Tisch bei Verbal Attacken obwohl ich vieles nicht verstehe und im WoW---Deutsch Duden nachschlagen muss. 


So Ich wünsch dir trotzdem noch viel Spass im Spiel und viel Erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibanti (7. November 2008)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Nur mal die idee gekommen das wenn man im chat leist *:" tnk ma X pls ich habf agro vn dfem" *man einfach auf der tastatur ausgerutscht ist? aber nein bei dir bestimmt /ignore und grp kick-.-
> Das ist antisozial und unzivilisiert!




Ähm, ja, auf der Tastatur ausgerutscht, nicht mit der Buchstabenreihenfolge, da muss eine Katze, ein Hund oder ein Baby auf die Tastatur geklopft haben. Wenn man mal einen Buchstaben vergißt oder die Taste nicht richtig drückt ok, mal ein Buchstabe zu viel auch ok, aber nicht jedes Wort falsch, ups "ich" ist ja richtig. Einer der ständig so schreibt, würde von mir auch nicht mehr beachtet werden und aus der Gruppe fliegen.  "nicht mehr beachtet werden" und "aus der Gruppe fliegen", für die Kids die es nicht verstehen, das Erste bedeutet  "Ignore" und das Zweite "grp kick".


----------



## BaLR0g (7. November 2008)

Was mich ja interessiert ist, wie diese ganzen Ü18s bei so einer Rechtschreibung ihren Job behalten.
Ich als Chef würde einen Mitarbeiter, der nichtmal einen einzigen Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler schreiben kann, aber sowas von über den Jordan schicken.
Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr wisst, wie die das machen...


----------



## Sibanti (7. November 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Was mich ja interessiert ist, wie diese ganzen Ü18s bei so einer Rechtschreibung ihren Job behalten.
> Ich als Chef würde einen Mitarbeiter, der nichtmal einen einzigen Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler schreiben kann, aber sowas von über den Jordan schicken.
> Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr wisst, wie die das machen...



Das ist ganz einfach, man sucht sich einen Job, wo die Rechtschreibung nicht benötigt wird, Handwerker oder Programmierer z.B. Aber selbst Chefs machen hier oder da mal Fehler:-)) Wenn nicht alles falsch geschrieben ist, sagt auch ein Chef nichts. Zur Not gibt es ja noch, Rechtschreibprogramme.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Bei der Rechtschreibung in Foren und im Spiel kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Klein schreiben ist ja noch völlig in Ordnung, aber Buchstabensalat, absolutes Defizit in der Rechtschreibung (jaja, Legastheniker...) oder überhaupt totale Verkümmerung der Sprache lässt mich doch arg an der Spielerschaft zweifeln.
Wenn jemand so versuchen sollte mit mir zu sprechen, dann wird es ignoriert. Ich brauch ja länger fürs Lesen (und Entschlüsseln) als er fürs Schreiben.

@ Signatur Balrog: es lebe die Anonymität des Internets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalveas (7. November 2008)

Das ist nicht Blizz schuld und auch nicht die Community.
Unser Staat ist Schuld!Unsere Jugend verkommt und verblödet.(Natürlich gibs auch Ausnahmen.

Aber unser Staat gibt ja lieber Geld für andere Dinge aus als für das Schulwesen.

Hach könnt es uns gut gehen!

zum TE-- 1000% recht.In absolut jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Dem Staat die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre jetzt die einfache Lösung, ja.
Ich schiebe die Schuld dann doch eher auf fehlende Erziehung und das falsche soziale Umfeld. Der Staat ist es nicht schuld, dass die Kinder lieber mit Freunden in Parks abhängen, am PC sitzen und spielen anstatt etwas für ihre Bildung zu tun.
Defizit in der Schule? PC aus dem Zimmer raus, Hausarrest oder zumindest Einschränkung, bis sich da etwas getan hat. Anders geht es nicht.
Inkonsequenz verbaut dem Kind/Jugendlichen die Zukunft. Schlechte Noten, sitzen bleiben, keine Arbeitsstelle kriegen.

So seh ich das. Erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren, bevor man die Schuld jemand anderem zuweist.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. November 2008)

mich hat mal einer aufem Testrealm angewispert als ich mir ne schicke neue frisur zugelegt habe.
da kam dann von einem gewissen "slapyaindaface" ein toller wisper, der lautete in etwa so:
_"hey you motherfucking noob...fuck you and get a nice hair cut...you son goku idiot"_
na ja bevor ich was antworten konnte war ich bereits auf ignore.
aber ich hätte das sehr gerne mit ihm aus diskutiert. ich frage mich echt wie man darauf kommen kann so eine scheisse zu schreiben.


----------



## BaLR0g (7. November 2008)

Die Ausrede "ich bin Legastheniker, da kann ich nix für" zieht bei mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr.
Mag ja sein, dass ein Teil der Community aus Legasthenikern besteht, aber bei so vielen, die immer wieder aussagen, sie wären von Legasthenie betroffen und nichts für ihre Rechtschreibung können, wird es ein wenig unglaubwürdig.
Auch wenn ich mich mit der Krankheit nicht besonders auskenne, vermag ich doch zu behaupten, dass selbst ein Legastheniker nicht die Fähigkeit besitzt, einen deutschen Satz so zu zerhäckseln, wie es viele User tun.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Was mich ja interessiert ist, wie diese ganzen Ü18s bei so einer Rechtschreibung ihren Job behalten.
> Ich als Chef würde einen Mitarbeiter, der nichtmal einen einzigen Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler schreiben kann, aber sowas von über den Jordan schicken.
> Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr wisst, wie die das machen...


Naja zum einen im SPiel schreibt man shcnell was und da achtet man nicht auf die Rechtschreibung weil man entweder im Kampf ist oder sonst was. Ausserdem gibt es viele die nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind weil das nciht ihre Muttersprache ist. Im geschäft ist es was anderes da hat man Zeit  das Dokument oder Mail zu editieren und anzupassen. Darum ist deine Aussage einfach nada wert^^



BaLR0g schrieb:


> Die Ausrede "ich bin Legastheniker, da kann ich nix für" zieht bei mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr.
> Mag ja sein, dass ein Teil der Community aus Legasthenikern besteht, aber bei so vielen, die immer wieder aussagen, sie wären von Legasthenie betroffen und nichts für ihre Rechtschreibung können, wird es ein wenig unglaubwürdig.
> Auch wenn ich mich mit der Krankheit nicht besonders auskenne, vermag ich doch zu behaupten, dass selbst ein Legastheniker nicht die Fähigkeit, einen deutschen Satz so zu zerhäckseln, wie es viele User tun.


Wen du dich mit der Krankheit nicht auskennst wieso schreibst du im gleichen Satz dann das es nicht so sein soll? Kennst du Legastheniker? Ich schon. 
Masse dir nie an was zu behaupten wen du es nicht weisst.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sibanti (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Bei der Rechtschreibung in Foren und im Spiel kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Klein schreiben ist ja noch völlig in Ordnung, aber Buchstabensalat, absolutes Defizit in der Rechtschreibung (jaja, Legastheniker...) oder überhaupt totale Verkümmerung der Sprache lässt mich doch arg an der Spielerschaft zweifeln.
> Wenn jemand so versuchen sollte mit mir zu sprechen, dann wird es ignoriert. Ich brauch ja länger fürs Lesen (und Entschlüsseln) als er fürs Schreiben.
> 
> @ Signatur Balrog: es lebe die Anonymität des Internets
> ...



Ausrede Legasthenie, LOL kann ich nur sagen, mein Sohn ist anerkannter Legastheniker, hat die Prüfung dafür bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der macht weniger Fehler als manch Schreiberling im Chat oder in Foren.


----------



## BaLR0g (7. November 2008)

> Naja zum einen im SPiel schreibt man shcnell was und da achtet man nicht auf die Rechtschreibung weil man entweder im Kampf ist oder sonst was. Ausserdem gibt es viele die nicht der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind weil das nciht ihre Muttersprache ist. Im geschäft ist es was anderes da hat man Zeit das Dokument oder Mail zu editieren und anzupassen. Darum ist deine Aussage einfach nada wert^^



Hm, da du gerade zum editieren Zeit hast, kannst du ja gleich mal bei deinem Post anfangen.
Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## noobhammer (7. November 2008)

zum glück spiel ich nicht mehr auf deutschen servern..ich habs nur 4 monate dort ausgehalten!!  ihr müsst die EU-english server nützen die sind zu geil..

RAVENHOLDT 4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..natürlich horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Ausrede Legasthenie, LOL kann ich nur sagen, mein Sohn ist anerkannter Legastheniker, hat die Prüfung dafür bestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich gibt es echte Legastheniker, aber es ist nunmal auch die Ausrede schlechthin.


----------



## Thalveas (7. November 2008)

Ja im Prinzip hast du recht!

Aber! : In der heutige Zeit haben Eltern fast keine Zeit mehr zum Erziehen.Da meistens beide Elternteile arbeiten müsse um noch zu überleben.
Bald werden wir auch zwei bis drei JObs machen damit wir klar kommen.

Also muss sich der Staat darum kümmern, das wenigstens die Schulen gefördert werden.
MEhr Lehrer einstellen, den Schulen mehr Geld zu schreiben damit sie Lehrmittel kaufen können etc.

Ganz ehrlich Leute.Ich bin alles andere als ein Rassist.
Bei uns in Duisburg wurde eine riesen Moschee gebaut. Und 3.4 Millionen Euro kamen von der Stadt.
DAS Geld wär in jeder Schule besser investiert gewesen!


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Hm, da du gerade zum editieren Zeit hast, kannst du ja gleich mal bei deinem Post anfangen.
> Denk mal drüber nach...


Tja wir sind hier nicht bei der Arbeit^^ Und die Schreibfehler interresieren mich eigentlich wenig man versteht die Sätze. Ic könte auch so schreipen würde jeder ferstehen^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Sibanti (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dem Staat die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre jetzt die einfache Lösung, ja.
> Ich schiebe die Schuld dann doch eher auf fehlende Erziehung und das falsche soziale Umfeld. Der Staat ist es nicht schuld, dass die Kinder lieber mit Freunden in Parks abhängen, am PC sitzen und spielen anstatt etwas für ihre Bildung zu tun.
> Defizit in der Schule? PC aus dem Zimmer raus, Hausarrest oder zumindest Einschränkung, bis sich da etwas getan hat. Anders geht es nicht.
> Inkonsequenz verbaut dem Kind/Jugendlichen die Zukunft. Schlechte Noten, sitzen bleiben, keine Arbeitsstelle kriegen.
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus, wenn man seine Kinder nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingt werden sie immer Pech haben.


----------



## BaLR0g (7. November 2008)

> Tja wir sind hier nicht bei der Arbeit^^ Und die Schreibfehler interresieren mich eigentlich wenig man versteht die Sätze. Ic könte auch so schreipen würde jeder ferstehen^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Und wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, geht es in diesem Thread darum, dass jeder schreibt wie er will.


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

BaLR0g schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, geht es in diesem Thread darum, dass jeder schreibt wie er will.


Echt? Danke für die Erläuterung^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## pixeljedi (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dem Staat die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre jetzt die einfache Lösung, ja.
> Ich schiebe die Schuld dann doch eher auf fehlende Erziehung und das falsche soziale Umfeld. Der Staat ist es nicht schuld, dass die Kinder lieber mit Freunden in Parks abhängen, am PC sitzen und spielen anstatt etwas für ihre Bildung zu tun.



ich hoffe du hast eigene kinder...

ich hab meine kids nach bestem wissen und gewissen erzogen
und ich kann auch keine defizite in meinem sozialen umfeld entdecken.

wie siehts den aus mit möglichkeiten der ausserschulischen freizeitgestaltung?
ich wohne in berlin und selbst hier is dieses angebot starkeingeschränkt.

was bleibt den: sportverein? kaum nochbezahlbar...und darauf läufts doch hinaus
fast jede freizeitbeschäftigung kostet heutzutage money....

und kids die den ganzen tag nur lernen,lernen,lernen kenn ich persönlich nicht.

ich seh schon den staat iin der pflicht den kids den anreiz und die perspektive zu geben,mehr zu erreichen 
als einen berufsabschluß mit anschließender harz4 karriere....

mfg pixel


----------



## Thalema (7. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, man sucht sich einen Job, wo die Rechtschreibung nicht benötigt wird, Handwerker oder Programmierer z.B. Aber selbst Chefs machen hier oder da mal Fehler:-)) Wenn nicht alles falsch geschrieben ist, sagt auch ein Chef nichts. Zur Not gibt es ja noch, Rechtschreibprogramme.



Sorry, Sibanti, aber als Programmierer fühle ich mich doch jetzt etwas ins Gesicht geschlagen. Man nennt C#, Cobol, Assembler, Fortran, Visual Basic, Ada etc pp. nicht umsonst Programmier*sprachen*. Wenn ich dort derartig mit Satzzeichen und Verdrehungen aasen würde wie in den Foren bzw. im Spiel, hätte ich bis heute noch nicht _*ein*_ lauffähiges Programm zustande gebracht. 

Ich bin allerdings, zum Glück (!), bisher noch nicht auf solch gnadenlose Falschschreiber (ausser im Handelschannel) gestoßen wie denen, die hier beschrieben werden. Selbst der Jüngste in unserer Gilde postet und unterhält sich in einer guten Qualität. Und ich verstehe auch, wenn es mal nicht genau mit der Grammatik stimmt oder wenn man Abkürzungen benutzt (wenn man z.B. im BG ist: "inc 4 hof" ist verständlich, weil jeder weiß, um was es hier geht ... bei "4 Angreifer Hof" ist man meistens schon tot). Sprache ist kein Selbstzweck, sondern ein Kommunikationsmittel.

Was ich aber nicht ausstehen kann, ist einerseits die Attitüde der Leute, die die Sprache dermaßen aus Selbstverliebtheit verhunzen, daß man Stunden braucht, um das Gesagte zu verstehen (Leetspeak z.B. oder bestimmte Soziolekte)  und andererseits die Leute, die aus Faulheit bzw. Disziplinlosigkeit das Geschriebene versauen. In diesem Fall entspricht nämlich meistens die Qualität des Gesagten der Art und Weise der Darstellung. 


Grüße

Thalema


----------



## Seryma (7. November 2008)

gegen bisschen WoW-Slang und Abkürzungen ist ja nichts einzuwenden... es beschwert sich auch keiner über ein "nix" anstatt "nichts"... aber ich hab auch schon erlebt das man meint, auf der anderen Seite rollt einer den halben tag den kopf über die tastatur oder kloppft wie ein irrer psychopath drauf rum....

kanns ja echt nicht sein...

und das die Teamarbeit kaputt is, ist ja schon lange so... es kommt leider zu 50% vor, dass Gruppenmitglieder einfach leaven, sobald sie das haben was sie brauchen... 

extremster Fall den ich miterlebt habe, wäre, dass auf Nefarian ich und 9 weitere Zul'dingsda (das in Geisterlanden... hatte grad ne WoW Pause... kp mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) machen wollten... 2 leavten nach dem ersten Boss, 1ner nach dem 2ten und nach dem 4ten Boss standen wir nurnoch zu4t da... HALLO???

von Fairplay bzw. Teamplay weiß heut keiner mehr bescheid...

ich sage nicht das es am alter der Personen liegt, ich selbst bin erst 15... jedoch gibt es dann noch Personen die nicht einfach leaven, sondern ein riesendrama draus machen.... die schreiben dann erst ne halbe stunde lang "Wenn des jetzt net besser geht, dann geh ich!(ey altha, kackb00n yo...)", kennt ja wahrscheinlich jeder...

wer leaven will soll gehen... aber ich merk mir solche Personen immer... die werden nächstes Mal nichtmehr mitgenommen...

Soviel von mir... Seryma


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, man sucht sich einen Job, wo die Rechtschreibung nicht benötigt wird, Handwerker oder Programmierer z.B.



LoL. Ich hau mich weg. *Das ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst oder?*

Handwerker sind also komplett minderbemittelte Gestalten die nicht schreiben können müssen? Hakt es bei Dir?
So ein Handwerker kommt ja auch gar nicht in die "Verlegenheit" mal ein schriftliches Angebot
erstellen zu müssen, von Bestellungen bei Zulieferern (merke, <> Zuhälter) ganz zu schweigen.

Gut. Programmierer sind dumm. Bin ja selber einer. Wir müssen nicht schreiben können.
Klickt sich ja alles zusammen....gucken wir mal


Foa iitsch obcheckt in oabscheckts

Komisch. Will er nicht. For Each object in objects ging doch immer...

Ganz zu schweigen davon das eine Software
a) Geplant
b) Dokumentiert
c) Kommentiert wird
und 
d) Handbücher und Hilfedateien erstellt werden.


----------



## Thalema (7. November 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Foa iitsch obcheckt in oabscheckts



*tränenlach*

Ich werds mal mit einem "babblic brobbertie" versuchen 


Thalema


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Thalema schrieb:


> Ich werds mal mit einem "babblic brobbertie" versuchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit dem Tränen lachen gebe ich so zurück.
Bei Babblic musste ich doch eben wirklich ein paar Sekunden überlegen,
was Du damit meinst. Musste erst den Gedanken an "babbeln" beiseite schieben, der sich
mir sofort aufgedrängt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2008)

Nein, ich habe keine eigenen Kinder, aber ich bin als Jugendlicher/junger Erwachsener selbst auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich für meinen Werdegang selbst verantwortlich bin.
Mit 14 Jahren hab ich angefangen, aktiv am PC zu spielen, zuerst CS, später dann MMORPGs bis heute. Mit 17 habe ich dann angefangen mir mit einem Nebenjob noch Geld dazu verdienen, ganze 400€ im Monat. Diesen Nebenjob hatte ich dann bis zum Ende der Ausbildung. Und trotz all der Zeit, die Arbeit/Lernen verschlingt hatte ich auch noch Zeit für meine Hobbys, die ich mir sogar selbst finanzieren konnte. Abitur und Ausbildung als einer der besten der Handelskammer gehört übrigens dazu.

Und dann seh ich andere, die nichts anderes als Party, Computer und was weiß ich im Kopf haben, Schule/Ausbildung vernachlässigen und das Geld von ihren Eltern in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Wenn man da nicht eingreift und Prioritäten setzt, seine Kinder also zum Glück zwingt, dann geht man mit seinen Kindern falsch um.

Von Nichts, kommt Nichts. Und in den meisten Fällen wird dann auch nichts draus.

Ich verstehe deinen Einwand, dass außerschulische Aktivitäten ja Geld kosten, sag ich ja garnichts gegen. Ich kritisier eher die Eltern, die nicht eingreifen, wenn offensichtlich Probleme bestehen, die durch einschreiten der Eltern gelöst werden könnten (Kind kommt nach Hause ---> PC).


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2008)

Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Handwerker sind also komplett minderbemittelte Gestalten die nicht schreiben können müssen? Hakt es bei Dir?
> So ein Handwerker kommt ja auch gar nicht in die "Verlegenheit" mal ein schriftliches Angebot
> erstellen zu müssen, von Bestellungen bei Zulieferern (merke, <> Zuhälter) ganz zu schweigen.


Handwerker ist nicht gleich Handwerker.
Ein selbständiger Handwerker kommt mit Sicherheit in die Verlegenheit, aber es gibt aber auch viele angestellte Handwerker, die so gut wie nix schreiben müssen.
Da steht man halt als Industriemechaniker an seiner Drehbank und schraubt vor sich hin, oder steht als Dreher an der Maschine und man sollte es kaum glauben, aber man braucht den lieben langen Tag nichts zu schreiben.
Und wenn man im Alltag nie zu schreiben braucht, dann fehlt einem einfach ein wenig die Übung.

Daß Handwerker deswegen "minderbemittelte Gestalten" seien ist eine Behauptung, die Du ihm nun einfach unterschiebst.
Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.



Morpheus101 schrieb:


> Gut. Programmierer sind dumm. Bin ja selber einer. Wir müssen nicht schreiben können.
> Klickt sich ja alles zusammen....gucken wir mal


Da hatte er Unrecht, das stimmt. Da fühle ich mich auch ein weni auf den virtuellen Schlips getreten.


----------



## pixeljedi (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich kritisier eher die Eltern, die nicht eingreifen, wenn offensichtlich Probleme bestehen, die durch einschreiten der Eltern gelöst werden könnten (Kind kommt nach Hause ---> PC).



da stimm ich dir 100% zu..
du kanst dir nicht vorstellen was ich für diskusionen mit verwandten,bekannten und freunden regelmäßig führe
weil meine kinder weder fernsehen gucken,noch ein handy besitzen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok,die beiden sind auch erst 8 und 9,dafür wissen sie das die milch nich von lidl kommt und ihr yogurt nicht im regal wächst ^^
auch  bücher sind ihnen nicht unbekannt,sicher steht im kinderzimmer auch n pc^^ aber ohne I-net und mit altersgerechten spielen bestückt,
wird auch zum DVD gucken benutzt.

mfg pixel


----------



## Lol-Troll (7. November 2008)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind diese....Gangster/Lans/... wie man sie auch nennen mag....im Bereich unter 13. Dies wären allerdings nur mehr diese Kiddis. Die unsozialen Arschloch Spieler sind 13 bis 17 also anders hab ichs bis jez nich erlebt....bin 15 und kann mich auch benehmen also sowas muss echt nich sein.

Anständige Minderjährige ftw! Kostenloses Niveau für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norcino (7. November 2008)

Zum Thema "  Sozialverhalten "  möchte ich gerne folgendes Erlebnis schildern , das mir jetzt noch die Zornesröte ins Gesicht treibt , wenn ich daran zurückdenke . Ich kämpfte mit meinem lvl 67 gegen ein lvl 67 Elite Mob . Als ich den Mob auf  ungefähr 60 % seiner Gesundheit heruntergekämpft hatte , gesellt sich ein anderer Char dazu und verfolgt wie ich gegen den Mob kämpfe . Habe es dann noch geschafft den Elite auf ca 25 % Leben zu bringen und ging dann in das grosse schwarze Nichts . Habe noch nicht mal den Erdboden berührt greift der " Zuschauer " den Elite an und killt ihn . Da ich während des Kampfes aus verständlichen Gründen keine Zeit hatte mir den Zuschauer etwas näher zu betrachten , habe ich das dann später im Arsenal nachgeholt . Es war  ein lvl 70 voll episch ausgerüstet . Nun frage ich mich : Was wollte der andere Char mit seiner Aktion bezwecken ?  
Hätte er auch das q gehabt ( was ich bezweifele ) hätte man teilen können . 
Wären irgendwelche tollen Sachen in dem Mob gewesen , hätte ich sein Handeln auch noch verstanden - aber was soll der da schon finden ? Er war ja schon komplett episch ausgerüstet !!!
Es wäre für ihn ohnehin ein leichtes gewesen den Elite alleine zu legen ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen .
Es ging also meiner Meinung nach nur darum den anderen auf eine unschöne Weise auf den Arm zu nehmen . Für solche Scherze fehlt mir aber leider jedes Verständnis .

See You in the next world - don´t be late ( Jimi Hendrix )


----------



## Silmarilli (7. November 2008)

Norcino, wenn es sich bei dem Elite um einen Rare-Mob gehandelt hat dann droppen die soweit ich das in erinnerung hab ein blaues Item. Das er zusah wie du gestorben bist kann man nicht als Verwerflich erachten ... das er den Mob mit 25 % "übernommen" hat und dir mit diesem Hintergedanken nicht geholfen hat kann man jedoch als Verwerflich erachten da er (wenngleich es seine Ausrüstung nicht erfordert) die Spielmechanik ausgenutzt hat um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen was soweit ich weiss von einem GM mit einer Verwarnung oder einem Kurzfristigen Bann für ihn unterstützt werden würde. Zumindest verstehe ich das unter "ausnutzen der Spielmechanik um sich einen persönlichen Vorteil zu verschaffen" oder mit anderen worten ... cheaten :-)

Das einzige wo ich genauso reagiere wie der angesprochene ist wenn einer meint das er so imba ist um durch Massen-Grinden mir irgendwelche Mobs wegnehmen zu müssen. Ala .... Paladin sammelt Aufgemounted X Mobs ein und klopft die dann in einem halbstündigen epischen Fight nieder
Wenn ich merke das er dabei Probleme bekommt (durch Pats oder einfache Selbstüberschätzung) stell ich mich auch daneben hin und kuck zu wie er stirbt damit ich dann auf seiner Leiche Boogie tanzen kann. 

Am tollsten finde ich die, die mich anflüstern ob ich se rezze, die Ticken teilweise richtig gut aus wenn man se einfach links "liegen" läßt.


Ich möchte damit nicht andeuten das man so nicht farmen kann .... aber nur wenn sonst niemand da ist der ebenfalls die Mobs braucht. 

Die schönsten Sterbeszenen haben eigentlich immer die Frostmagier abgegeben wenn man so richtig bemerkt .... hui alle specials auf Cooldown .... man merkt richtig wie se ins schwitzen kommen *fg*

Also Norcino .... wenn dir wieder mal so etwas passiert .... einfach nen GM anschreiben ob du dich dagegen irgendwie zur wehr setzen kannst bzw. ob das so gedacht ist usw.

lg sily

P.S. IT's WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKEND    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norcino (7. November 2008)

Hallo Silmarilli
Danke erstmal für deine freundliche Antwort - gebe dir uneingeschränkt recht , dass einige ernsthaft ausrasten wenn du Ihnen nicht hilfst .  Habe 5 lvl 70 Chars da passiert es öfters mal , dass ich um Hilfe gebeten werde , die ich meistens auch gebe - aber einige akkzeptieren ein " Nein " wohl als nicht korrekte Antwort . Um nochmal auf den Mob zurückzukommen - der ist kein Rare Mob sondern ein ganz normaler und hat definitiv keine blauen Sachen - nicht einmal grüne ^^


----------



## Vreen (7. November 2008)

mi³


----------



## Carisha (7. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dem Staat die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre jetzt die einfache Lösung, ja.
> Ich schiebe die Schuld dann doch eher auf fehlende Erziehung und das falsche soziale Umfeld. Der Staat ist es nicht schuld, dass die Kinder lieber mit Freunden in Parks abhängen, am PC sitzen und spielen anstatt etwas für ihre Bildung zu tun.
> Defizit in der Schule? PC aus dem Zimmer raus, Hausarrest oder zumindest Einschränkung, bis sich da etwas getan hat. Anders geht es nicht.
> Inkonsequenz verbaut dem Kind/Jugendlichen die Zukunft. Schlechte Noten, sitzen bleiben, keine Arbeitsstelle kriegen.
> ...



Zeig mir nur ein einziges Kind, dass lieber lernt als mit Freunden zusammen ist, PC zockt oder sonst irgendwas spielt. Wäre das anders, würde ich mir als Elternteil überlegen, ob mit meinem Kind etwas nicht stimmt. Außerdem ist genau das (sozialer Kontakt und Spiel) ein ganz wichtiger Punkt damit sich ein Kind auch entwickeln kann. 
Defizit in der Schule - PC aus dem Zimmer? Du weisst vermutlich nicht, dass der PC heute ein wichtiges Instrument für die Schule darstellt.

Das Eltern und Umfeld mitschuld sind, wie sich ein Kind entwickelt, ist richtig. Doch auch hier sind Grenzen. 
Auch den Schulen ist ein Teil anzukreiden. Ich weiss von Bekannten, dass es Schulklassen gibt, mit 32 Schülern und davon sind 2 Kinder (ZWEI) Deutsche. Da heißt 30 Kinder in der Klasse, sprechen nur gebrochenes Deutsch. Auch sowas prägt ein Kind und dessen Sprache. 
Und sicher ist auch jedem bekannt, dass die Anforderungen in der Schule heute höher sind, als noch vor 10 oder 20 Jahren. Es wird behauptet, die Kinder lernen immer weniger aber auf der anderen Seite wird immer mehr von ihnen gefordert. Da läuft dann doch etwas gewaltig schief?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Ich weiss von Bekannten, dass es Schulklassen gibt, mit 32 Schülern und davon sind 2 Kinder (ZWEI) Deutsche. Da heißt 30 Kinder in der Klasse, sprechen nur gebrochenes Deutsch. Auch sowas prägt ein Kind und dessen Sprache.



Und woran liegt das? Am Staat ganz richtig... solange man Einwanderern nicht vorschreibt, dass sie zumindest flüssig Deutsch sprechen müssen bevor sie hier irgendwas tun dürfen, wird sich das auch nicht ändern...
Deutschland ist das, was Amerika auf der Freiheitsstatue (das Gedicht) sein "wollte"...

Und natürlich lernt man heutzutage mehr als vor 20 Jahren... 1980 hat man auch mehr gelernt als 1960... 1960 hat man auch mehr gelernt als 1871... usw.
Mehr Wissen = Mehr Lernstoff, das leuchet dir doch ein oder?

Und es ist schon ganz richtig so, Kind baut Mist, Kind wird bestraft...
Und ein "Ganz erhebliches" Mittel ist der PC auch heute noch nicht in den Schulen... wenn er wirklich gebraucht wird für eine Unterrichtsstunde gab es sogar bei uns mehrere Computerräume wo der Unterricht für diese Zeit hinverlegt wurde. 

Der Privat PC ist zu großen Teilen immernoch lediglich ein "Spaß-Instrument" für Kinder und kein erhebliches und notwendiges Mittel für die Schule und dies wird auch noch solange bleiben, wie es Bücher gibt.


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Norcino schrieb:


> Habe noch nicht mal den Erdboden berührt greift der " Zuschauer " den Elite an und killt ihn .


Ähh, ja und? 
Der hat noch nichtmal einen Loot dafür bekommen, weil es "dein" Mob war?
Du warst tot, konntest also nichts mehr mit dem Mob anfangen?
Vielleicht wollte er dir helfen und kam zu spät?
Vielleicht wollte er dir das wiederbeleben erleichtern?
Omg


----------



## Norcino (7. November 2008)

Hallo Duke 
Entweder hast du meinen Kommentar nicht richtig durchgelesen , oder ihn nicht verstanden . Weiterhin ist das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und ergibt damit einen falschen Sinn . Also probier es nochmal von vorne und versuche zu verstehen was andere schreiben bevor du deine Meinung abgibst


----------



## mekry (7. November 2008)

bin selber zwar erst 16 (jaaajaaa sagt es ruhig   "buuh du kiddie") aber du hast vollkommen recht 
wenn ich zb ma in ne ini gegangen bin  (ich spiele nen tank)
und den boss noch nich kannte , danach fragte was der macht 
kam nur " iih b00n  l2p " 
und wurde gekickt anstatt gesagt zubekommen was ich machen soll 
naja  ich spiele kein WoW mehr 
also nur ganz selten ..>1std  in der woche 
nur zum vorbei schauen wie das spiel an niveau verliert ....
es is echt zum kotzen ..
naja lässt sich leider nich ändern

mfg eeeeeuer mekry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (7. November 2008)

Norcino schrieb:


> Hallo Duke
> Entweder hast du meinen Kommentar nicht richtig durchgelesen , oder ihn nicht verstanden . Weiterhin ist das Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und ergibt damit einen falschen Sinn . Also probier es nochmal von vorne und versuche zu verstehen was andere schreiben bevor du deine Meinung abgibst


Wie, was, aus dem Zusammenhang?
Das war doch die Quintessenz?
Dein Beitrag hat nichts mit Sozialverhalten anderer zu tun, sondern
zeugt nur von deinem Unverständnis einer Lootverteilung.


----------



## Rantja (7. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Dem Staat die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben wäre jetzt dGET /fileadmin/forenticker....




Was soll das bitte bedeuten?


----------



## Fok92 (7. November 2008)

ich hab paar seiten durchgeblättert und stimme den meisten zu. 
zu problemen der jugend :als junge vom land ( ;D) kenn ich das meiste nicht so extrem, auch wenn ich erkennen musste, wie einige wenige freunde von mir immer mehr verfielen ( mir fällt grad kein andres wort nach paar minuten überlegen ein =/ ), drogen namen und/oder wow süchtig geworden sind.
ich bin auch nicht mit weißer weste geblieben.
es ist klar, dass jeder neue dinge ausprobieren will oder sich eine gruppe "crassen" oder was auch immer anschließen will. daher auch diese überflüßige jugendsprache ( die ich zum teil echt überttrieben finde( yo digger was gehtn?? ), auch wenn ich manchma selber versehentlich oder mit absicht  benutze.
zu dem verschreiben : verschreiben tut sich fast jeder mal. aber bei den leuten, die echt jedes 2tes wort versappen, denke ich : schreibunfähig durch zu wenig übung oder einfach schnell schreiben wollen.
schnell schreiben ist aus ein unerklärbaren grund irgentwie cool... als ich es noch nicht so gut konnte , hab ich mich auch öfters verschrieben =P... ziemlich doll ab und zu mal, aber zum glück hatte ich in wow leute kennen gelernt, denen es egal war ob ich  "hi wie gehts?" oder "ghi wie gehtz=?" schrieb . beim  chatten war es nicht so wichtig, weil sich da fast jeder oft vertippt :x

soo, keine ahnung ob ich was wichtiges vergessen hab, was mir grad ebn auf der zunge lag. ich hoffe nicht.^^
was ich, mit dem grad eben geschrieben sagen will, ist :  denkt daran, wie es war als ihr noch klein und dumm wart; denkt daran was ihr getan habt und so weiter ^^
die leute, die das nicht einsehen, sind fast genau so schlimm. ich hab auch schon ein paar ehrfahrung gemacht, wo ich ohne grund(naja ich hab vor dem za raid mit ein kumpel etwas über ne party erzählt, weil ich dachte kein andrer wär im ts ^^... dementsprechend hab ich mich auch jugendlich unterhalten) von einen erwachsenen zugeflamt wurde. sinnlos einfach so, weil er glaub ich langeweile hatte oder was weiß ich... Hauptschulekind, jugend von heute,kiddie, blabla.... <<< sry für mimimi, aber ich brauchte ein beispiel ;-)
ich will ja nicht sagen, ihr sollt nun jeden heranwachsenden flamer verzeihen, wenn sich mal wieder einer aufspielt, aber denkt einfach : ich war vllt auch mal so einer  und packt die auf der ignoreliste. alle sind glücklich und freuen sich. happy end.

naja nicht ganz, da es so viele von diesen gibt, aber naja... denkt einafch darüber nach oder flamt mich zu =)... 

mit freundlich grüßen an alle vernümftigen kleinen unter uns und an die großen, die uns auch verzeihen können
fok

ps:eines fasziniert mich irgentwie immer wieder: wie jeder 12-17 jährige sich in diesem forum rechtfertigt ( > "ja stimmt alles nur kiddies in wow!! aber ich bin anders!!!!!!!").
muss doch nicht sein, spammt nur das ohnehin schon ziemlich volle topic zu ;-)

pss: sry für gramatikalische- und rechtschreibfehler...wenn ich ein gedanken erklären möchte und aufschreibe, mach ich oft welche ohne sie zu bemerken.


----------



## evalux (7. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> äh wo hab ich denn abwehrmaßnahmen erwähnt?
> mich stört das auch nicht weiter, wenn jemand im oder /s das macht, aber wenn man den handelschannel nicht mehr verfolgen kann weil sich einige meinen, darüber ein Flame-Kampf zu liefern, stört es doch mestens.



ROFL !

Du meinst also, es würde dich nich stören, wenn nur die Rechtschreibung davon richtig wäre ?????

Muhahahahaaaaa......*aufdenbodenwälzundnichmehreinkriegvorlachen*



> Das mit den Explicit Lyrics bei uns ist ja eher ein Werbegag und wurde aus den USA importiert, wo es ein gesetzlichen Hintergrund dafür gibt.



Der absolut nach hinten losging und aufzeigt, wo solche Abwehrmassnahmen, die nur an der Oberfläche kratzen, hinführen. Weshalb ich absolut gegen sowas bin.


----------



## Dalmus (7. November 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ähh, ja und?
> Der hat noch nichtmal einen Loot dafür bekommen, weil es "dein" Mob war?
> Du warst tot, konntest also nichts mehr mit dem Mob anfangen?
> Vielleicht wollte er dir helfen und kam zu spät?
> ...


a) Er schrieb daß der andere Spieler ankam und ihm nur zusah... quasi geradezu darauf wartete, daß der Mob ihn tötet.
Von daher kannst Du seinen Beitrag wirklich nicht aufmerksam gelesen haben, wenn Du vermutest. daß der ander Spieler ihm helfen wollte und nur zu spät kam.
b) Dir ist bewußt was mit Mobs passiert, die sich durch den Tod eines Spielers wieder aus dem Kampf lösen?
In dem moment als er starb war der Mob nicht mehr "sein Mob" und somit wieder ffa.
Der ander Spieler hat ihn dann getötet und wohl auch gelootet.




theduke666 schrieb:


> Wie, was, aus dem Zusammenhang?
> Das war doch die Quintessenz?
> Dein Beitrag hat nichts mit Sozialverhalten anderer zu tun, sondern
> zeugt nur von deinem Unverständnis einer Lootverteilung.


a) Hatte sein Beitrag sehr wohl etwas mit Sozialverhalten zu tun.
b) Zeugte eher dein vorangegangener Post von _Deinem_ Unverständnis der Spielmechanik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (7. November 2008)

Hab ich so ein Glück mit den guten Leuten oder ich einfach Pech und kommt zu den *hust* R00x0rn ?

WoW ist eh so eine Sache...ganz (!!) Deutschland,Russland,Spanien,China,England,U.S.A und was es noch gibt hat den Zugang zu diesem Spiel!Und es werdn weitere Länder folgen,also wird das Niveau niemals sicher sein!  (Kleiner tipp,fangt auf den neu eröffneten Realms an,die Roxxors wolln ihr Bling-S2 ned aufgebn und spieln da wo sie sind,auf den neuen Realms gehts eigentlich um den Spielspaß)

Und ja ich bin 14 ... *hofft auf keine dummen Sprüche*


----------



## Resto4Life (7. November 2008)

evalux schrieb:


> ROFL !
> 
> Du meinst also, es würde dich nich stören, wenn nur die Rechtschreibung davon richtig wäre ?????
> 
> Muhahahahaaaaa......*aufdenbodenwälzundnichmehreinkriegvorlachen*


was daran so "Rofl" ist würde ich gerne wissen. Flamen ist unsoziales Verhalten und stört im /2 halt viele Unbeteiligte, egal ob die Rechtschreibung stimmt oder nicht. darum ging es, von rechtschreibung habe ich nichts gechrieben.


----------



## djbarti (7. November 2008)

Ich kann euch alle verstehen. Mir geht es genauso wie vielen anderen.

Spielen tue ich auf Nozdormu einen hexer. Da ich viel in shat oder IF sitze les ich auch viel den Chat mit. Es war schon schlimm zur Zombie zeit, aber manchmal hat man das gefühl das viele geistig ein Zombie geblieben sind.^^ 

Was ini's oder schlachtzüge angeht naja da gibt es halt wichtigtuer. Sie sinds, sie können es und haben mehr erfahrungen als blizzard. Mir ist es mit kara so gegangen. Ich wurde angeschrieben ob ich mit wolle, Gut hab ich gesagt probierste es mal aus. Ich schrieb ihn zurück das ich was kara angeht neuling wäre (also noch nie dort gewesen bin. Er meinte nur wird schon klappen. So sagtre ich mir oki lad mich immer ist für irgentwas das erste mal.  Als wir derinne waren lief alles super bis auf den boss in der Bibliothek. Nie gesehen und nie was von den gehört. Oki ich machte mein job damage auf den Diener auf aggro und los ging es. Es wurde nichts über den boss gesagt was zu beachten ist. als wir dann alle zum 3. mal ein wipe hatten wurde ich gekickt. Also raus aus der gruppe. Ich schrieb auch gleich den "netten" Mitspieler an wieso das, er meinte nmur musst besser aufpassen und dass beachten was ich schreibe. Nagut dachte ich ich scroll mal im chat nach, nichts stande drinne. Ich wies ihn auch nochmal hin das ich ihn geschrieben hatte das ich neuling bin in kara.  Da kamm nur zurück such dir anfängergruppe auf farmtour hast du niuchts zu suchen.  Es war am anfang keine rede für farmrun obwohl ich danach gefragt hatte. 

Naja das ist ein vorkommnis von vielen. Da sieht man wie einige lesen bzw. denken das sie die helden sind.

Damit will ich nur sagen das auch leute die neu auf großen sachen gehen wollen. etwas mehr unterstützung brauchen wie leute die fast tgl. dort sind. 



PS.: wer fehler findet darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> pss: sry für gramatikalische- und rechtschreibfehler...wenn ich ein gedanken erklären möchte und aufschreibe, mach ich oft welche ohne sie zu bemerken.



Vollkommen okay, denn das was Du schreibst hat Inhalt und war kein sinnloses Gebrabbel mit tausend Fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie ist mir entgangen, das sich die meisten hier auf Chats beziehen (InGame).
Gott, Chatten tue ich mit meiner Gilde und die bekommen das schon auf die Reihe.
Außerdem hat man es im Chat eilig und da passieren schon üble Tippfehler.
Was mich vielmehr stört sind die üblen Foreneinträge, hier wie auch bei Blizzard. Da hat man dann doch mehr Zeit sich 
den Text nochmal durchzulesen. mache ich zwar auch nicht, aber meine Fehler halten sich im erträglichen Rahmen, denke ich.


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Und ja ich bin 14 ... *hofft auf keine dummen Sprüche*



Wüsste nicht wieso. Ich finde es ein wenig Schade, das viele das "Kiddy" auf das Alter beziehen.
ebenso wie die Forderung, eine Altersbegrenzung für Server einzführen.

Das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.
Als ich etwa Level 20 war habe ich eine Zeitlang ab und an mit einem "gleichaltrigen (IG)" Tank gequestet.
Der jung Herr ist 13, sehr nett und obendrein war mir das Alter wurscht. 
Okay, man hat halt generell gemerkt, das er jünger ist, aber das lag nicht am Geschriebenen selbst, sondern
mehr an...ach halt die Themen über die man so quatscht, wenn mal gerade kein Mob zu killen ist.

War ne lustige Gruppe. Ein 36jähriger und ein 13jähriger. 

Ebenso gibt es genug "Alte" die diesem Tank nicht ansatzweise das Wasser reichen können.
Und das beziehe ich jetzt nicht auf's Equipment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fok92 (7. November 2008)

@ Morpheus : erstmal danke fürs verständniss

und du bist genauso , den ich in wow schätze... keine voruteile gegen das alter. sehr gut =) .
 mit dem leuten kann man am besten spielen und unterhalten.
danke! leute wie dich bereichern wow ^^

bischen dick aufgtragen, aber ernst gemeint^^


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Fok92 schrieb:


> und du bist genauso , den ich in wow schätze... keine voruteile gegen das alter. sehr gut =) .
> mit dem leuten kann man am besten spielen und unterhalten.
> danke! leute wie dich bereichern wow ^^



Ui. Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das höre ich, auch dank meiner sehr aufbrausenden Art, nicht wirklich oft.
Ab und an kann ich aber auch nett sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe doch nicht die Weissheit mit Löffeln gefressen, nur weil ich 20 Jahre älter bin.
Und wer rumalbert ist noch lang kein Kiddy. Mache ich ja auch. Wenn ich Leute finden würde,
würde ich auf der Straße immer noch verstecken spielen. Lebbe isch ernst genug ^^
Zumindest Negerkußschlachten mache ich leidenschaftlich gerne (Politisch korrekt: Schokokuss)


----------



## Noriná (7. November 2008)

Ich spiele schon seit ich 12Jahre bin WoW aber ich bin trotzdem keiner von den Kiddys die den /2 Channel zuflamen oder in einer ihrer Cooler-Gangsta-Sprache reden!! Klar benutze ich abkürzungen wie BW BT SWP DK ZF ZG ZA aber ich schreib nich irgendwelche unleserliche Scheiße und achte auch auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung!! Klar ich bin ein Kind, aber kein Kiddy!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Noriná


----------



## Borberat (7. November 2008)

/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfache Lösung:
Sobald die ein "Näandätahla" und sonstige stressige Spielernatur über den Weg läuft Igno!
Wenn er in deiner Grp ist, gib NIEMALS Lead an jemanden ab der nicht mindeste 4 volle Sätze geschrieben hat!
und sobald dich wer nervt durch unsoziale Bemerkungen schreibst du einfach 
"OHNE STRESSER GEHTS MIR BESSER" kickst ihn, setzt ihn auf Igno und der Tag ist gerettet!! =)

Kurz dazu: Ich würde niemals jemanden Grundlos kicken, egal welchen loot er mir wegwürfelt, 
würfeln ist nunmal Glück.
Aber wer anstatt "Hallo" schreibt: "Entweder ich kriegen den und den Bossdrop oder ich bin weg!"
Ist einfach ein Spacko auf den ich keine Lust habe!


----------



## Morpheus101 (7. November 2008)

Wäre ja noch schöner wenn jemand wegen BT etc. als Kiddy abgestempelt werden würde.
Das ist doch das offizielle Fachchinesisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Anekdote noch, bevor ich weg muss:

Ich war gerade Level 8-12 mit meinem Main. Hogger also in greifbarer Nähe.
Sturmwind hatte ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich dachte (!) ich hätte schon gelernt, das Sturmwind = SW ist.

Naja. Mein besagter Lieblingstank (der 13jährige, wobei das hier irrelevant ist)
"Ich geh mal nach SW".
Ich: "Was ist denn im Südwesten?"

Das war mir vielleicht peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Lach*

Fällt mir gerade nur so ein. Soviel zu meiner Lernresistenz.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (7. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> (..)
> Defizit in der Schule - PC aus dem Zimmer? Du weisst vermutlich nicht, dass der PC heute ein wichtiges Instrument für die Schule darstellt.(..)


Gut, wenn das Kind natürlich den Rechner für die Unterrichtsvor.- oder nachbereitung benötigt, kann es im Falle einer notwendigen Bestrafung selbstverständlich den PC benutzen... Aber Abends braucht es nicht mehr für den Schule lernen und ich kann Ihm das Stromkabel, Tastatur oder sonstwas getrost abnehmen *g*




Morpheus101 schrieb:


> (..) Außerdem hat man es im Chat eilig und da passieren schon üble Tippfehler. (..)


Vor allem wenn man nie mit 10 Fingern tippen gelernt hat und immer noch das "Zweifindersuchsystem" benutzt... Ab einer bestimmen Anschlaggeschwinigkeit, erwischt man die Tasten halt nicht mehr richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Broun Dwarf (7. November 2008)

dito -.-
diese leute machen allen (unter 18) einen schlechten ruf auch wenn es gewisse jugendliche gibt die das genauso aufregt -.-

Kleiner tipp blende für dich wenn möglich z.b. den Handelschannel aus (oder nicht beachten^^)... In Gruppen geht das leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch da wenn du die ersten par wörter gelesen hast und du Merkst das hier "Der beste Spieler der ganzen Welt der alle inis gebiete und Quests ausewendig kennt die besten Taktiken weiss und überhaupt sowieso der beste von allen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " spricht liest du das gar nicht mehr sondern lberst mit deinen gildenkollegen oder gleichgesinnten und wartest auf den startschuss, den du meist daran erkennst, dass plötzlich kampfgeräusche vom Tank ertönen... oder bei raids kommt vielleicht sogar nen ready check 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Ne spass beiseite! Tröste dich damit, dass du nicht der einzige bist dem es so geht.


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (7. November 2008)

Gänsemarsch schrieb:


> Aber Abends braucht es nicht mehr für den Schule lernen und ich kann Ihm das Stromkabel, Tastatur oder sonstwas getrost abnehmen *g*


wenn es nur so wäre... dann hätten viele, viele junge menschen keinerlei probleme mehr in der schule. es sind nicht alle menschen mit einer so guten auffassungsgabe gesegnet, wie es meiner einer genießt


----------



## Lx01 (7. November 2008)

Ein Beitrag, der mir aus der Seele spricht. Was als Umgangston z.B. auf dem RP-Server Konsortium mittlerweile herrscht ist z.T. unter aller Kanone. Die Zitate könnten durchaus von dort stammen. Und das auf einem RP-Server^^ Ich hab nicht umsonst einen Char dort angefangen, nach 2 Jahren auf einem "normalen" Server hatte ich auf den dortigen Umgangston echt keine Lust mehr. Aber was war ich enttäuscht, als der Ton dort in Instanzen oder bei der Gruppensuche noch assiger war. Spiele mittlerweile dort kaum noch, die Lust ist mir echt vergangen.


----------



## DamokIes (7. November 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> was daran so "Rofl" ist würde ich gerne wissen. Flamen ist unsoziales Verhalten und stört im /2 halt viele Unbeteiligte, egal ob die Rechtschreibung stimmt oder nicht. darum ging es, von rechtschreibung habe ich nichts gechrieben.



Und genau das ist auch das Problem mit dir. Nicht nur das du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist, geschriebene Texte richtig zu lesen und zu verstehen,
nutzt du diesen Unverstand auch noch zusätzlich dafür, anderen Forenmitgliedern Sachverhalte in einem völlig falschem Zusammenhang unterzujubeln 
um sie damit zu komprometieren. Will heißen: Du drehst anderen das Wort im Munde herum. 

Armer Forentroll. Musstest deine eigene Medizin kosten? Ohhhhhh...


----------



## snakeseye (7. November 2008)

Also ersma /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem mit dem Sozialverhalten is mir allzu gut bekannt.

Was mich aba mehr nervt als Kiddies(gut die sind auch manchmal schlimm) sind die Oberpros die nix besseres zu tun haben als jeden Anfänger (Ich zum Beispiel) zu flamen.

also folgendes Bsp:

Ich fang mit nem Kumpel auf Malorne an und geh mit ihm bsf er is priest und ich mage...
irgendwann droppt ne Schildhand mit + int und wille, die mein buddie als einziger haben will, soo ich hab überlegt ob ich need mache wills nich drück aba Gewinn das Ding (denk mir nur shice naja war grün kannst ihm rüberhandel, hab ich denn auch gemacht was der Gruppe auch mitgeteilt wurde BLAH...^^), dann meldet sich der Warlock zu Wort "Ich mach jetz auch imma need wenn ichs nich brauche, wenn ihr das eh macht-,-" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) er flamet mich danach über /w das es regeln gibt und so (ja die kenn ich) und ich entschuldige mich nochma dafür und naja in seinen Augen hab ichs dann trotzdem irwie nich kapiert und er leavt (nochma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür ) naja will ihm nochwas schreiben aba da stand dann "der Spieler ignoriert sie" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum 3.)...

Ich meine ich bin neu und solche Fehler passieren (ihr habt auch alle ma angefangen) und irwie hat mir das den ganzen Abend versaut und auch zum Teil die Freude an Wow...

Is das normal bei diesem Spiel oder war mein Fehler wirklich so schwerwiegend, bin ich jetz der A****??

mfg snaky


----------



## Carisha (7. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das? Am Staat ganz richtig... solange man Einwanderern nicht vorschreibt, dass sie zumindest flüssig Deutsch sprechen müssen bevor sie hier irgendwas tun dürfen, wird sich das auch nicht ändern...
> Deutschland ist das, was Amerika auf der Freiheitsstatue (das Gedicht) sein "wollte"...



Ja und Papst darf nur werden, wer die Bibel rückwärts auswendig kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Selor schrieb:


> Und natürlich lernt man heutzutage mehr als vor 20 Jahren... 1980 hat man auch mehr gelernt als 1960... 1960 hat man auch mehr gelernt als 1871... usw.
> Mehr Wissen = Mehr Lernstoff, das leuchet dir doch ein oder?


Und? Was willst du uns damit sagen? 
Wenn die Kinder so viel Lernstoff bewältigen dann würde ich gerne wissen warum es laut vielen Postern so katastrophal mit der Rechtschreibung ist.



Selor schrieb:


> Und es ist schon ganz richtig so, Kind baut Mist, Kind wird bestraft...


Habe ich das Thema Bestrafung irgendwo angesprochen?



Selor schrieb:


> Und ein "Ganz erhebliches" Mittel ist der PC auch heute noch nicht in den Schulen... wenn er wirklich gebraucht wird für eine Unterrichtsstunde gab es sogar bei uns mehrere Computerräume wo der Unterricht für diese Zeit hinverlegt wurde.



Doch ist er. Darauf werden Referate vorbereitet, damit wird recherchier und Vieles mehr. Das wird nicht in der Schule gemacht, sondern als Hausaufgabe. Also zu Hause. Es gibt sogar Rechtschreibarbeiten am PC die benotet werden. Wer zu Hause keinen hat um damit zu üben, ist sehr benachteiligt. Natürlich stehen auch in den Schulen PCs zur Verfügung. Allerdings nur während des Unterrichtes. 



Selor schrieb:


> Der Privat PC ist zu großen Teilen immernoch lediglich ein "Spaß-Instrument" für Kinder und kein erhebliches und notwendiges Mittel für die Schule und dies wird auch noch solange bleiben, wie es Bücher gibt.



Bücher sind keine wirkliche Alternative zu einem Computer. Wissen/Informationen aus dem Internet ist/sind wesentlich umfangreicher als ein Buch. Nicht jedes Kind wohnt in der Stadt und hat eine Bibliothek zum Nachschlagen oder Bücher ausleihen in der Nachbarschaft. Aber Internet ist heute in jedem "Kuhstall" verfügbar. 
Und wenn nach 5 Std Schule und noch 2 Std Hausaufgaben und/oder Lernen, der PC nicht auch mal ein "Spaß-Instrument" sein darf, dann möchte ich in deiner Familie nicht Kind sein.


----------



## Carisha (7. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte bedeuten?



Du musst dich vertan haben. Das habe ich nirgends geschrieben. 
Wieso zitierst du jemanden und schreibst meinen Namen dazu? Das verwirrt mich jetzt aber doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (7. November 2008)

snakeseye schrieb:


> Also ersma /signed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das problem ist einfach, dass es zu viele gibt, die einfach alles ninjalooten (also immer bedarf machen, auch wenn sie es nicht brauchen).
ich hab's schon erlebt, dass jemand absichtlich bei etwas bedarf gewürfelt hat, weil ein anderer das schon brauchte (nur um ihm eins auszuwischen) und dann kommt ein "ups, hab mich doch glatt verdrückt." und er macht gleichzeitig noch bedarf auf das zweite und dann schreibt er: "hoppala, schon wieder, das tut mir ja soooo leid."
jedenfalls, der kam auch auf die ignoreliste bei mir.
es gibt dann aber leute, die sich verklicken. es gibt leute, die einfach bedarf machen, ums zu verkaufen und zu blöde sind um zu merken, dass es den anderen gleich geht. es gibt leute, die einfach bedarf auf alles machen, das sie tragen können (d.h. als pala bedarf auf alles).
bei diesen leuten kann man normalerweise die regeln erklären und dann ist gut.
es stört halt schon, wenn ein magier auf ein bop-plattenhelm(bound on picking) bedarf macht und der krieger bekommt's dann nicht.
aber bei einem grünen teil, das nicht beim aufheben gebunden wird und niemand wollte seh ich das problem nicht so ganz. am besten fragst du da halt in der gruppe erst, ob du das teil aus dem und dem grund haben kannst. meistens schreibt einer schnell ja und dann ist's eh kein problem mehr ^^.
und sonst kannst du dich ja entschuldigen (wie du es ja gemacht hast) und dann der gruppe anbieten nochmals darum zu würfeln.

sry für die negative erfahrung. nimm's dir nicht so zu herzen und schau in zukunft einfach drauf, dass sich niemand benachteiligt fühlt.
(hab auch schon idioten gesehen, die zu flamen beginnen, weil man auf ei grünes teil bedarf macht. eifach weil sie sagen, dass man auf grünes zeug nicht bedarf machen darf (was völlig idiotisch ist, wenn dein zeugs schlechter ist.))

gruss Namir


----------



## Carisha (7. November 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> WoW ist eh so eine Sache...ganz (!!) Deutschland,Russland,Spanien,China,England,U.S.A und was es noch gibt hat den Zugang zu diesem Spiel!Und es werdn weitere Länder folgen,also wird das Niveau niemals sicher sein!
> 
> Und ja ich bin 14 ... *hofft auf keine dummen Sprüche*




Was ist denn das für ein rassistisches Denken? Wer hat dir denn das beigebracht? Derjenige soll sich verdammt schämen. 

Das war kein dummer Spruch, sondern wichtig, damit du besser überlegst, was du da schreibst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein rassistisches Denken? Wer hat dir denn das beigebracht? Derjenige soll sich verdammt schämen.
> 
> Das war kein dummer Spruch, sondern wichtig, damit du besser überlegst, was du da schreibst.
> 
> ...



Ich vermute, der Poster bezieht sich auf das Sprachniveau der Rechtschreibung, um das es hier ja nebebenbei geht.
Ergo dürfte ein z.B. Russe (weil die Realms ja gerade neu sind) der sich aber auf einem deutschen Server einloggt um
z.B. die Sprache zu lernen (ja, das gibt es) sicherlich größere Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung haben.

Bevor Du ihm rassistische Meinungsbilder unterstellst, solltest Du diese Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen.
(In anderen Ländern nennt man das übrigens Patriotismus, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dieses Argument m.E. falsch ist, hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun.
Ich glaube nicht, das sich jemand über die fehlerhafte Rechtschreibug eines Nicht-Deutschen aufregt,
denn selbst der "schwierigste" Ausländer (sprachlich gesehen) wird sicherlich nicht jedes Wort komplett falsch schreiben.

PS: Wenn Du ihn schon zitierst und dabei nur den ersten und den letzten Satz übernimmst,
solltest Du dies kenntlich machen. ein [SCHNIPP] bietet sich dafür an.
Denn so sieht es aus als hätte er
[Vermeindlich rassistische Äusserung]
[Ich bin jung, bitte nicht flamen]
geschrieben. Und das war nicht der Fall. Die Altersangabe bezieht sich auf den gesamten restlichen Text in dem es
nicht um die Herkunft aus verschiedenenn Ländern ging. Sprich: Du hast sein Zitat sinnentfremdet und verdreht. Das ist nicht nett.


----------



## David (8. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein rassistisches Denken? Wer hat dir denn das beigebracht? Derjenige soll sich verdammt schämen.
> 
> Das war kein dummer Spruch, sondern wichtig, damit du besser überlegst, was du da schreibst.
> 
> ...


Was war an seinem Post jetzt rassistisch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (8. November 2008)

> Deutschland,Russland,Spanien,China,England,U.S.A und was *es* noch gibt



was "es " noch gibt ist schon bisschen derb. ich mein bin da nicht so heikel, aber wenn mans genau nimmt ist es arg.
wär genauso wie die aussage "der chinese/der russe im allgemeinen"....sowas "kann" man nich sagen


----------



## Sibanti (8. November 2008)

Thalema schrieb:


> Sorry, Sibanti, aber als Programmierer fühle ich mich doch jetzt etwas ins Gesicht geschlagen. Man nennt C#, Cobol, Assembler, Fortran, Visual Basic, Ada etc pp. nicht umsonst Programmier*sprachen*. Wenn ich dort derartig mit Satzzeichen und Verdrehungen aasen würde wie in den Foren bzw. im Spiel, hätte ich bis heute noch nicht _*ein*_ lauffähiges Programm zustande gebracht.




Sorry, Thalema. der Syntax einer Programmiersprache hat nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun. z.B. printf oder atoi oder writeln was ist daran Rechtschreibung?? Und wenn der Compiler etwas nicht versteht, wirst du angemeckert:-)). So von Programmierer zu Programmierer:-))
Natürlich Verdrehungen mag er überhaupt nicht, aber wie gesagt das wirst du schon erzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. November 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> was "es " noch gibt ist schon bisschen derb. ich mein bin da nicht so heikel, aber wenn mans genau nimmt ist es arg.
> wär genauso wie die aussage "der chinese/der russe im allgemeinen"....sowas "kann" man nich sagen


Richtig. Die Aussage "Deutschland,Russland,Spanien,China,England,U.S.A und was *es noch für weitere Länder *gibt"
ist da noch wesentlich heikler.

Geolehrer gehören alle erschossen. Sofort.


----------



## Morpheus101 (8. November 2008)

Sibanti schrieb:


> Sorry, Thalema. der Syntax einer Programmiersprache hat nichts mit Rechtschreibung zu tun. z.B. printf oder atoi oder writeln was ist daran Rechtschreibung?? Und wenn der Compiler etwas nicht versteht, wirst du angemeckert:-)). So von Programmierer zu Programmierer:-))
> Natürlich Verdrehungen mag er überhaupt nicht, aber wie gesagt das wirst du schon erzogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist numal die Syntax bzw. die Semantik der Programmiersprache.
Und wenn jemand die Semantik der deutschen Sprache nicht ansatzweise betreibt, wird er halt auch angemeckert.
So vom Leser zum Schreiberling.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rantja (8. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Du musst dich vertan haben. Das habe ich nirgends geschrieben.
> Wieso zitierst du jemanden und schreibst meinen Namen dazu? Das verwirrt mich jetzt aber doch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Beitrag wurde auf meinen Hinweis (sinnfrei, überbreite) hin entfernt, war aber von dir! Da brauchte ich auch keinen Namen dazu schreiben, ging ganz einfach über zitieren.


----------



## Carisha (8. November 2008)

Rantja schrieb:


> Der Beitrag wurde auf meinen Hinweis (sinnfrei, überbreite) hin entfernt, war aber von dir! Da brauchte ich auch keinen Namen dazu schreiben, ging ganz einfach über zitieren.



Nein sorry, war er nicht. Sonst hätte ich mich ja nicht gewundert. Ist ja kein Thema, was ich schreibe, darf man auch zitieren. Aber da ist echt etwas falsch gelaufen, denn das war nicht von mir. Aber lassen wir es gut sein. Wer weiss welchen Streich uns da das Forum gespielt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nibirion (11. November 2008)

Nach einem Random SSC Run muss nun leider auch ein Kommentar von mir hinein...

Bisher habe ich mit Random Groups nicht wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht was das Sozialverhalten anging.
Zuletzt TDM Hero, alles super gelaufen, alle sehr nett.
Dann die Anfrage bzgl. SSC, dachte ich einfach "ok, gehst mal mit".

Klar, dass bei 25 Leuten immer welche dabei sind, die offenbar von Sozialverhalten samt Umgangston noch nicht wirklich viel gehört haben.
Aber nach einem "So Leute, jetzt mal mit n bisl Konzentration und angepasstem Verhalten", sollte man doch meinen, dass es besser wird..

Die Sprache in WoW ist wie ich finde häufig "unter aller Sau". Vielleicht bin ich auch schon zu alt um Sachen wie "Oida-Gespamme im /2" etc. toll zu finden ich weiss es nicht... (ist Oida bei euch auf dem Server auch gerade so im Kommen?)

Wenn ich aber von dem 4t-best-equipten-Spieler auf unserem Server Sprüche lese (im TS traut er nicht zu sprechen, Mutmaßungen über sein Alter schreibe ich nicht da sonst die Kiddie-Vorurteil-Fraktion wieder aufmüpfig wird ^^) wie:

"Oida die ollen schwulen Spastis solln ma DMG machn" .... 

dann frag ich mich echt "Hallo? Gehts noch asozialer?"
Während der lustigen Gespräche im Chat folgen dann mehrere sinnloser ! und ? mehrfach hintereinander.
Sobald dann mal daraufhingewiesen wird, dass es nett wäre sich mal n bisl umgänglicher Auszudrücken kommen von einigen anderen Gamern gleich Sprüche wie "Na das ist nunmal halt CHARNAME" oder "Ja so ist halt CHARNAME" ... 
Uuuuuh der ist ja sooo imba der Gamer, aber abgesehen von seinen Items offenbar ein vollkommenes Arschloch.... *kopfschüttel*

Daraus habe ich geschlossen: Imba Items =Freifahrtschein für asoziales Benehmen *thumbup*

Eigentlich sollte man doch meinen, dass solche "imba Gamer" mehr drauf haben als diese "abgefuckte" asoziale neue Teenie-WOW-Sprache?

Auch in einem Onlinegame sollte man doch ein Mindestmaß an Achtung und menschlichem Untereinander hinbekommen ....

Dass viele Leute Aggro gegen solche Randomgroups haben kann ich seitdem absolut nachvollziehen.
Das nächste Mal wenn dieser Char mit dabei ist, bleibe ich trotz seiner Imba Items und der großen Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es ein Clearrun wird einfach draußen, so nen "schwulen Spasti" muss ich mir nicht zweimal geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Just my 2 cents...

/vote for Netiquette  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (11. November 2008)

Carisha schrieb:


> Bücher sind keine wirkliche Alternative zu einem Computer.



Das ist glaube ich das erschreckendste, was ich bisher in diesem Forum gelesen habe.


----------

